# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Dinner thread?

## Toby

I know people like posting food and it could be a great way for other people to get ideas for their next meal so I'll start (VC should like this)

----------


## veitnamcam

Good to see some vegi on ya plate young man :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Looks good Toby, yer mom cook it?

----------


## Dundee

No watties fail

----------


## Angus_A

Noodles....again T_T

----------


## Toby

> Noodles....again T_T Attachment 10556


Get in to em hills!

----------


## Toby

> No watties


I should bloody hope so  :Psmiley:

----------


## Toby

> Looks good Toby, yer mom cook it?


yeah everything was pretty good but still not as good as my duck I might do a couple tomorrow

----------


## hunter308

Had rissoles for a second night in a row (missus forgot to split the big pack of mince before freezing it) but I did something different with them I added watties bit on the side oriental plum sauce, onion salt and garlic powder to the mince as well as the usual breadcrumbs, served with mashed spud with grated tasty cheese added to it with steamed broccoli and carrots. Came out great and the rissoles had the nice tang of the plum sauce and the after taste just lingered for a while loved it, won't be using the old school rissole recipe with chopped onions and mustard powder anymore.

----------


## Maca49

> yeah everything was pretty good but still not as good as my duck I might do a couple tomorrow


Stabbing yr moms not a good look  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

I had venison steak and a potato bake 


I put a bit of garlic salt on it.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## TimeRider

On Saturday GM got a pigeon. He cooked it tonight, but we didn't eat it for dinner (he only took the breast meat), Dad cooked it up after dinner....



 

  It tasted really bad  :ORLY:   :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

It looks good TimeRider I will send you guys some magpies :Wink:

----------


## Toby

How bad is bad

----------


## gadgetman

> How bad is bad


So bad she wont be eating any more pidgie. The photos don't do it justice, marinated in a few drops of soy sauce and wine then cooked rare in the smoky, salty fat from tonights smoked chicken. I want to bag a good few more of those morsels.

----------


## Rushy

> I want to bag a good few more of those morsels.


So GM, you enjoyed it?

----------


## gadgetman

> So GM, you enjoyed it?


Put it this way; it would be very detrimental to the well being of any pigeon to fly within range of the shotgun.

----------


## Rushy

> Put it this way; it would be very detrimental to the well being of any pigeon to fly within range of the shotgun.


Fair enough.  from what I remember of my childhood, they are great in a pie.

----------


## Toby

Home made venison sausages and bacon, fuck yeah

----------


## Rushy

Young Toby that looks like a good feed for up the Horomanga in July

----------


## Dundee

that looks fukn rude but i been bush not long enough  these kids want to hike bac :Grin: 

On ya Toby :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Duck schnitzel and mash potatoes.................it was nearly gone when I took the pic :Grin:  :Pacman:

----------


## R93

> Duck schnitzel and mash potatoes.................it was nearly gone when I took the pic
> 
> Attachment 10818


What's that stuff your eating with your tucker fucker,
Dundee?

----------


## Toby

Damn. Wrong pic. I cant get the right one off my phone I'll do it another day on computer but it was a pretty good roast pork

----------


## Dundee

thats cool seeing EL Baroccho in his tweeds coming to dinner :Grin:

----------


## hunter308

There would be a few good backsteaks on that bastard

----------


## Toby

Here's the pic I was meant to post

----------


## veitnamcam

Last night 



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

This is going to be tonight for me and my brother. Still got a while to go but its looking nice all ready. Just a quick question I have ever only roasted meat cause I only cook for my self and my brother so I have never had to worry about veges but how long should I put the veges in for. Say I want tea ready at 6 do I just put them in at 5 or does it take longer then a hour?

----------


## Rushy

That should do it Toby.  One trick with the vege that takes longer (like spuds) is to nuke them a bit before putting them in the oven.  that way they get a head start on the other softer veg like kumara and pumpkin.  Note though that you don't have to do this if you plan it right and put things in at the right time.

----------


## Toby

Sound what time Rushy? Throw the veges in at 5 and a hour will be good?

Or throw spuds in now and pumpkin in at 5? so they have 30min head start?

----------


## Rushy

Put the spuds in at 5 and the other veg in at quarter past should do it.  If any of it is not ready at six then you can take your birds out and rest them while you give the veg an extra bit of time.  note that the smaller you cut up the veg the quicker it will cook anyway.

----------


## Toby

Too late, I just threw them in, I didnt cut any thing but the pumpkin so with any luck it'll take longer to cook, if I burn them,stiff shit

----------


## Toby

My Chur cooking.

----------


## Dundee

Mutton and beef from the slow cooker.................. :Wtfsmilie:    Wait for the slander

----------


## Toby

Want some food with that sauce?

----------


## Maca49

The vote here by the cooks is wtf tomato sauce on slow cooked lamb? You need a psychologist, or I've just been told its worse than that!

----------


## Maca49

[QUOTE=Toby;129327]My Chur cooking.

Attachment 10982

[ATTACH=CONFIG]10983[/

Urinate looking at that, your mums a ten

----------


## Toby

[QUOTE=Maca49;129351]


> My Chur cooking.
> 
> Attachment 10982
> 
> [ATTACH=CONFIG]10983[/
> 
> Urinate looking at that, your mums a ten


Ten for what? Thats all me!

----------


## TimeRider

Looks good dundee, now I'm hungry...

----------


## Maca49

I told you urinate, your mum cooked the first one on this thread

----------


## veitnamcam

At least its only on the spuds

----------


## Maca49

Just taking the piss Toby

----------


## Toby

> I told you urinate, your mum cooked the first one on this thread


Yeah I read it again it makes senes now.

----------


## Dundee

The watties missed the meat and the meat had gravy :36 1 8: 

That duck could of gone just a little longer Toby,I thought I heard it Quack :Pacman:  :Wink:

----------


## Toby

> Just taking the piss Toby


Old farts gotta have fun too

----------


## Maca49

I'm not taking the farts Toby, I don't need anymore of those, I actually have quite a few spare most of the time, I'll share with you?

----------


## veitnamcam

Venison mince, pestels bacon ,can of tomato, nacho chips , seasoning . 

And of course cheese






Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Simple and delicious

----------


## mrs dundee

Yum that looksnice

----------


## Maca49

Is that the Happy Face receipe? Looks good enough to eat!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Is that the Happy Face receipe?


?

----------


## JoshC

Our own mutton roast on the BBQ and veges all out of a mates garden tonight. 100% home grown dinner, gotta love it. Then this for dessert, the missus and I spent a few hours making it this afternoon.

----------


## hanse

Dinner and desert sound great Josh, although that is a crazy looking pile of goodness!! Condolences to the Mandeville community for the loss of the young fella this week too, cant say I know the family persolally but grew up over the hill in Waikaka so its quite close to home.

----------


## Toby

Whats the white stuff?

----------


## Rushy

Not mayonnaise if that is what you are thinking Toby.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Toby

White chocolate is my guess.

----------


## Rushy

Looks like a heart attack waiting to happen but also fucking delicious at the same time Toby.  I reckon the two of us would make a big dent in that.  We should see if Josh can post one up to the hut up the Horomanga.

----------


## Maca49

I'd be happy to lick the plate once you and Toby had finished, that looks a bit like master chef to me!

----------


## JoshC

Made it for a mates bday, it's a basic croquembouche. Basically choux pastry profiteroles filled with vanilla and chocolate custard and then coated in spun suger or caramel, then we added mixed berries and melted white chocolate. Good chewing.

----------


## Malhunting

Listen to you, talking all flash chef and everything, in my house its fucken desert!

----------


## JoshC

Bahahaha

----------


## R93

Josh must have got the details from his wife to sound all flash. I hope?
You would have to be worried about him, if he didn't.
I hope you get plenty of Josh time after helping her make that. If I tried to spend that long in the kitchen with my wife, I doubt one of us would make it out alive. When you said "we" you meant you yelled moral support from the lounge while watching a replay of last nights Rugby lesson dished out by the AB's eh?

----------


## JoshC

> Josh must have got the details from his wife to sound all flash. I hope?
> You would have to be worried about him, if he didn't.
> I hope you get plenty of Josh time after helping her make that. If I tried to spend that long in the kitchen with my wife, I doubt one of us would make it out alive. When you said "we" you meant you yelled moral support from the lounge while watching a replay of last nights Rugby lesson dished out by the AB's eh?


Nah mate I did actually know what it was because I did help make it. Like anything, if you follow a recipe its piss easy. We ate it while watching the rugby. My missus is a rugby nut.

I'm pretty capable in the kitchen, if I do say so myself. Haha. I tend to avoid it if at all possible, but will help out if the missus asks me too. Quite enjoy building cakes, as long as I get to lick the bowl afterwards...never too old for that!

----------


## R93

> Nah mate I did actually know what it was because I did help make it. Like anything, if you follow a recipe its piss easy. We ate it while watching the rugby. My missus is a rugby nut.
> 
> I'm pretty capable in the kitchen, if I do say so myself. Haha. I tend to avoid it if at all possible, but will help out if the missus asks me too. Quite enjoy building cakes, as long as I get to lick the bowl afterwards...never too old for that!


I'm just secretly jealous as I think I can cook alright but I can't bake. 
My scones can be machined down to 6.5 projectiles and used for long range gong shoots.

----------


## JoshC

Haha fair enough!

----------


## Toby

> I'm just secretly jealous as I think I can cook alright but I can't bake. 
> My scones can be machined down to 6.5 projectiles and used for long range gong shoots.


Can you bake us some amaxs?

----------


## R93

> Can you bake us some amaxs?


Only if you promise to use them on 12" thick biz alloy plates. 
I doubt a scone projectile would have a very good BC so ya may want a scope with a heap of elevation.

----------


## Toby

> Only if you promise to use them on 12" thick biz alloy plates. 
> I doubt a scone projectile would have a very good BC so ya may want a scope with a heap of elevation.


I spose I could use my hunting skills and stalk that gong closer.

----------


## R93

> I spose I could use my hunting skills and stalk that gong closer.


Your getting ahead of yourself now master Toby. Gong stalking is an art.

----------


## Toby

Master Toby..... Got that right  :Psmiley:

----------


## Maca49

> Made it for a mates bday, it's a basic croquembouche. Basically choux pastry profiteroles filled with vanilla and chocolate custard and then coated in spun suger or caramel, then we added mixed berries and melted white chocolate. Good chewing.


Yeah, yeah ,yeah rub it in yah spoiled bugger!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Listen to you, talking all flash chef and everything, in my house its fucken desert!


I will see your "dessert" and raise you a common "pudding"

----------


## Toby

I made tea again tonight, mum made stuffing though.

----------


## Dundee

good stuff Toby,we had potatoe bake and vennison steak. :Grin:   mmmmmmmmmm yuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Rushy

> good stuff Toby,we had potatoe bake and vennison steak.  mmmmmmmmmm yuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmm


Yum Dundee

----------


## Gibo

> good stuff Toby,we had potatoe bake and vennison steak.  mmmmmmmmmm yuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmm


Did you kill it again then drown it in te watties to be sure???

----------


## roig

> Attachment 10724
> 
> Home made venison sausages and bacon, fuck yeah



Nice looking feed Toby. Trouble is my heart went oohhhh!! Must be the bacon fat. Never eat it myself (the fat), people say what a waste that's the best bit.

 :Grin:

----------


## roig

> Master Toby..... Got that right


Yes grasshopper!

----------


## roig

Unfortunately my din dins has gone. Will pop up a pic when it comes out! 

 :Sick:  :Sick:

----------


## Toby

> Unfortunately my din dins has gone. Will pop up a pic when it comes out!


No thanks we're good.

----------


## Gibo

> Unfortunately my din dins has gone. Will pop up a pic when it comes out!


Ah nah were good mate...., :O O:

----------


## roig

> Ah nah were good mate....,


Damn, I was looking at NZ blokes today and they've got a poster on there of the different kinds of shite. Was wondering where it would fit in. Guess I'll just have to check out my own AGAIN! 

 :XD:

----------


## Gibo

> Damn, I was looking at NZ blokes today and they've got a poster on there of the different kinds of shite. Was wondering where it would fit in. Guess I'll just have to check out my own AGAIN!


Yip leave ya to it !!!!

----------


## Dundee

> Yum Dundee


It was Rushy

----------


## R93

> Unfortunately my din dins has gone. Will pop up a pic when it comes out!


That reminds me, do not open texted pics from mates that title them, "Have a look at this big stag I shot on the weekend" Especially when you know they are to incompetent to shoot anything by themselves. :Sick: 
I got one when I had an old sanyo phone that cost an arm and a leg to use the function and then took half a day to download. I was not happy when it finished downloading.

----------


## rayzor

Some lovely food there lads!! :Thumbsup: 
Heres a Roe deer venison haunch which i sliced up and marinated overnight in a barbecue sauce and i usually have some venison mince which i make my own burgers -    recipe is / venison mince / garlic / Worcester sauce and add in some Mrs Balls chutney!! , mix together and make your burgers then put in the fridge overnight to marinate and set!! :Psmiley: 


All the best .

----------


## Rushy

That looks bloody good too Rayzor.

----------


## rayzor

> That looks bloody good too Rayzor.


Thanks Rushy :Wink: 
Now the good weather is in - its nice to get that game on the barbeque :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> Did you kill it again then drown it in te watties to be sure???


Nahh I wouldn't do that Gibo :Psmiley: 



That burger looks yum :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> Nahh I wouldn't do that Gibo
> 
> Attachment 11121
> 
> That burger looks yum


Arghhhhhhh Dundee the Destroyer!!!!!! :Melt:

----------


## JoshC

Whipped this up for us before the missus got home...might get lucky tonight!

----------


## The Claw

> Whipped this up for us before the missus got home...might get lucky tonight!
> 
> Attachment 11134


Cue the Barry White...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

Those buns look like my abs! Yeah right ha ha :XD:

----------


## JoshC

Bahaha, I'll have to finish my beer first.

----------


## JoshC

> Those buns look like my abs! Yeah right ha ha


They're scones mate! Better than bread for mopping you plate clean.

----------


## Gibo

> They're scones mate! Better than bread for mopping you plate clean.


My apologies they looks like abs to me  :Psmiley:

----------


## JoshC

They won't help give you abs either! Just have to work em off.

----------


## Gibo

> They won't help give you abs either! Just have to work em off.


Ha ha ha after dinner perhaps!

----------


## Dundee

Sumting smells good tonight...........mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Wheres my watties? :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Whipped this up for us before the missus got home...might get lucky tonight!
> 
> Attachment 11134


You are a fairly handy sort of bloke in the kitchen Josh.  I must come visiting one day.

----------


## rayzor

Some nice grub lads :Wink: 
Tonights meal was Bunnie fajitas courtesy of some new ground which i picked up to hunt on which has been having problems with them!!
I use the back straps of the Rabbit , cube these up / some chopped Chirizo / onion / peppers and some Fajita spices...

When its ready , warm your breads , spread on some salsa , spoon in your mix , add some grated cheese and sour cream!!

A great way to enjoy your bunnies :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

That looks great Rayzor

----------


## rayzor

Thanks Rushy :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

A really rare treat in this house , home kill organic beef porterhouse :thumbup:
Makes a change from boring old venison, pork, goat, and chicken.

Served up with caramelised leeks chips and eggs.



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

Solid!

----------


## JoshC

That's male tucker right there!

----------


## Gibo

Ive got a freezer full of angus and the porterhouse is all gone, plenty of scotch n eye left.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

It was a bit of one of those wooly mammoth looking Scottish things

It was bloody fantastic :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

One of these??? 
Always wanted my olds to farm them. Cool looking buggers aye

----------


## veitnamcam

Ummm..........
I think so? Hard to tell from a pick of Its nose  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Had vennison,trout and spaghetti washed down with a few squirts of watties :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

At least the sauce was desert this time  :Wink:  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## rayzor

> It was a bit of one of those wooly mammoth looking Scottish things
> 
> It was bloody fantastic :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


looking very nice there mate :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

Good tucker thaT VC.  I especially like the leeks.  Adds a great taste.

----------


## Gibo

Yip!

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice :Thumbsup:  
Whats in the patties Gibo?

----------


## Gibo

Just good old homekill angus mince, chilli powder, worshestershire, soy, breadcrumbs, egg.
Baby spinach, red onion, tomato and jelapenos for topping and melted cheese on the bun with some real food mayo for good measure.
Their ok  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Yip!
> Attachment 11422


Good looking burgers Gibo

----------


## Gibo

> Good looking burgers Gibo


Cheers Rushy, tasted good too. Love how easy and effective burgers are!!!

----------


## Dundee

Vennison mince,beef sausages and mashed spud :Yum:  :Yum:

----------


## Gibo

Wheres ya greens Dundee?

----------


## Dundee

> Wheres ya greens Dundee?


The kids got them :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> The kids got them


And the watties or did you pour that on after the photo? :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

> And the watties or did you pour that on after the photo?


Was waiting for that :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Thats more like it ha ha ya rascal!!!

----------


## Rushy

> Vennison mince,beef sausages and mashed spud
> 
> Attachment 11423


Dundee your turds must be as solid as a 4 x 2 if you don't eat veges

----------


## Gibo

Holy shit balls!!!!!!! My eye lids are sweating like a rapist!!!
Whole Home grown red savina chilli, chicken vermacilli stirfry.
Sooo hot even VC would weep!!!!



PS chop stick are the wife's I use a fork :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

faerk that shit Gibo

----------


## Gibo

> faerk that shit Gibo


I would love to spike your watties with some Dundee  :Psmiley:

----------


## Maca49

Dvagus is a few years away from that cuisine!

----------


## Toby

It kinda looks nice. But if its hot bugger that.

----------


## Gibo

> Dvagus is a few years away from that cuisine!


Dundee would freak at the sight of Broccoli!!!!

----------


## Gibo

> It kinda looks nice. But if its hot bugger that.


Its more than hot Toby. 
I had the chefs in Thailand worried!!     :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Ring,ring oh my aching arse

----------


## Toby

> Its more than hot Toby. 
> I had the chefs in Thailand worried!!


Gonna burn in the morn

----------


## Gibo

> Gonna burn in the morn


Nah thats a wives tail! (Tale??) 
Maybe curry but not chilli for me anyway ha ha

----------


## Toby

Second time was right. Tale, but if it was it isn't a very wise one if it's full of shit.

----------


## Gibo

> Second time was right. Tale, but if it was it isn't a very wise one if it's full of shit.


Ha ha ha you started it!!

----------


## Toby

Always my bloody fault!

----------


## Maca49

Need yoghurt on the shit house paper!

----------


## Gibo

> Always my bloody fault!


Youre catching on!!!

----------


## Dundee

We settled for homemade chips,eggs and vennison steak :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

> We settled for homemade chips,eggs and vennison steak
> 
> Attachment 11496Attachment 11497Attachment 11498Attachment 11499


Me too, but bought chips



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

Run over the plate VC?

----------


## Dundee

Whats the other side of the track for VC,the greens? :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Light meal tonight, didn't feel like filling the plate 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

And the sinew was left on? That must of been one fat bambi

----------


## veitnamcam

The fat was left on with just some slices threw it.
Pretty rare to get fat like that on a red so i like to leave it on. Hence the over cooking to render the fat.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Looks like a good blokes feed VC

----------


## Dundee

I thought it looked a bit well done for you VC,they are usually roaring :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Attachment 11551








Very garlic butter, generous squeeze of lemon.
Folded up sealed except for an overlap join in the top for a bit of venting and into the oven.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

You lucky bugger.  Love those flat bastards

----------


## veitnamcam

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

On track, looks good, used to drag a net at Lake Reserve south of Featherston in my younger days, would haul over 30 per drag, all gone with the Rumahanga river diversion now, but Lake Ferry was a good spot?

----------


## Rushy

The fillets will come off that so easy.  Yum!

----------


## JoshC

Fresh blue cod and homemade coleslaw made from real veges and real bread curtesy of the Dunedin farmers market. 



Just finished whipping up some afghans, muesli slice, sultana loaf and a pav for my 'treats' this week :-D

----------


## big_foot

> Fresh blue cod and homemade coleslaw made from real veges and real bread curtesy of the Dunedin farmers market. 
> 
> Attachment 11561
> 
> Just finished whipping up some afghans, muesli slice, sultana loaf and a pav for my 'treats' this week :-D


God I miss blue cod, seen a couple of juviniles hanging round when im spear fishing round coromandel but be buggered if I can get onto anything decent

----------


## Toby

These pigeons are pretty fat should make for some good eating. A few were skinny as though.

----------


## Rushy

Pie Toby.  Bone them out and bake them in a pie

----------


## Dundee

good preparaton Toby :Thumbsup:

----------


## JoshC

Lamb chops off the farm
Leak, silver beet, courgette stir fried
Pumpkin, swede and kumara mash
Steamed broccoli
Not dry July for us tho!



Yum!

----------


## Dundee

Can I have that bottle on the right please :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Left.

----------


## Maca49

> These pigeons are pretty fat should make for some good eating. A few were skinny as though.
> 
> Attachment 11604
> 
> Attachment 11605


You need some Blackbirds to go with those, ratio 4:20

----------


## Rushy

Looks bloody beauty JoshC

----------


## veitnamcam

Yep looks good Josh :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

I cooked tea tonight.

----------


## Dundee

Its not cooked yet :Psmiley:

----------


## Toby

Was gonna get a cooked pic but didn't. If you really want I can get ya a after pic later  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Pass on that,pigeon pie? How was it?

----------


## Toby

Nah, Haven't eaten any yet. Gave most to my granddad and will give the rest to my uncle probably. I like them stewed

----------


## hunter308

Had rump steak seasoned with garlic, ground black pepper and paprika with potato and pumpkin mash

----------


## Gibo

> Had rump steak seasoned with garlic, ground black pepper and paprika with potato and pumpkin mash


Thats an early dinner mate  :Psmiley:  Quarter past 2, hate to see what time you have Breakfast!!!

----------


## JoshC

Broc, mashed spud, stir fry veges and honey soy marinated bunny back legs tonight...

----------


## Maca49

Another pottle of Kina for lunch! I think I'm getting hooked

----------


## Rushy

> Another pottle of Kina for lunch! I think I'm getting hooked


Toilet time

----------


## Maca49

I'll be shitting with pegs on my nose tomorrow, but that's a minor prob, wife will be pissed when it's her turn!

----------


## Barefoot

Individual Filo Seafood pies
Mussels, smoked kahawai, salmon shavings - Yum

----------


## Dundee

I screwed my nose up at that one Barefoot :Sick:  But everyone is aloud an opinion. :Grin: 

Settled for crumbed trout fillets on a vegemite bread base covered in watties no photos cause yas all seen my healthy food. :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## hunter308

> I screwed my nose up at that one Barefoot But everyone is aloud an opinion.
> 
> Settled for crumbed trout fillets on a vegemite bread base covered in watties no photos cause yas all seen my healthy food.


Spose ya gotta make the muddy taste of the trout go away somehow

----------


## Dundee

> Spose ya gotta make the muddy taste of the trout go away somehow


Even put a drop of vinegar on it

----------


## Rushy

> Individual Filo Seafood pies
> Mussels, smoked kahawai, salmon shavings - Yum
> 
> Attachment 12040


I would need about 6 of them Barefoot

----------


## Barefoot

> I would need about 6 of them Barefoot


I make 2 for each person, surprisingly filling.

----------


## Toby

Not really dinner as I had just finished making it so lunch.

Has some venison, potatos, water, kumara, carrots, onions, 2X magi meat gravy mixs and some salt pepper.

Pretty simple throw it all in the pot and cook it slow.

----------


## Rushy

> Not really dinner as I had just finished making it so lunch.
> 
> Has some venison, potatos, water, kumara, carrots, onions, 2X magi meat gravy mixs and some salt pepper.
> 
> Pretty simple throw it all in the pot and cook it slow.
> 
> Attachment 12050


Toby can you please deliver a pot full to the Midway hut up the Horomanga on Friday evening?  There's a good man.....

----------


## veitnamcam

Just walked in the door to this.



Wife cooked the venison perfectly:thumbup:
Well trained  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

I've seen those plates so many times yet the maori flag is still what I see them as. I think its the color idk

----------


## Dundee

Venny steak here on the menu to VC,hope ya taught my wife well to. Is that pepper on the eggs? And magic mushrooms?

----------


## BRADS

> Just walked in the door to this.
> 
> Attachment 12068
> 
> Wife cooked the venison perfectly:thumbup:
> Well trained 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Awesome :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Steak went in the warming draw that friggen quick didn't get a pic,guess I will wait till its dished up.

----------


## veitnamcam

Yea on everything Dundee, I love my cracked pepper. And yes those mushrooms were bloody "magic' :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> Just walked in the door to this.
> 
> Attachment 12068
> 
> Wife cooked the venison perfectly:thumbup:
> Well trained 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Bloody hell VC you need to write a book! 
Babe im off hunting for 3-4 days, then come back to this..... Legendary!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I've seen those plates so many times yet the maori flag is still what I see them as. I think its the color idk


Theres a Maori flag? I thought we were all kiwis. Right off to work on the Pakiha flag :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

It was good steak

Still got a freezer fill to perfect VC's meals

----------


## Maca49

Oh shit cooked at last, been flicking this thread all night, enjoy looks good without the big red

----------


## Toby

69 likes lol

----------


## Dundee

> Oh shit cooked at last, been flicking this thread all night, enjoy looks good without the big red


Big red happened but the Mrs took some advice from here and had some plumb sauce :Grin:

----------


## Dundee



----------


## Maca49

FFS!

----------


## Rushy

Dundee I won't comment again on the excessive amount of Tomato sauce that you use as I have called you a heaten enough times, but mate looking at the amount of salt on that steak your arteries must be as hard as steel pipes.

----------


## Toby

Getting there with the pie, mums gone out to get some pastry for it.

Add onion to that.


Cook a bit longer then into the pastry

----------


## Rushy

To quote the late Freddie Prince .....  "Looking gooooood"!

----------


## Toby

Here ya go Rushy

----------


## Dundee

Looks bloody good.

----------


## Toby

Turns out they are the bees knees according to my lil brother and dad. There were 4 my brother ate 3 I thouht he ate them all dad ate 1/2 so I get half

----------


## Dundee

Sweet,we having home made veny patties.

----------


## Rushy

Fantastic Toby

----------


## Maca49

New business Toby!

----------


## Toby

> Fantastic Toby


If it wasn't for you I wouldn't have tried to make it. It was good might need to get a few more pigeons and show my nana how its done! Lucky she doesnt read this forum  :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

Your lucky she doesn't read it!

----------


## Rushy

> If it wasn't for you I wouldn't have tried to make it.


I have my uses Toby

----------


## Dundee

Home made venison patties and wedges :Thumbsup: 


Mrs D's recipe ask her whats the ingedients,before the smart ass remarks come,patties had venison and wedges had spud :Pacman:  :Grin:

----------


## TimeRider

C'mon, where's the watties.

----------


## Dundee

> C'mon, where's the watties.


first pic :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Here ya go Timerider :Grin:

----------


## mrs dundee

Look who cook it,it was very tasty i must say.

----------


## Dundee

Agreed wifey :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

A greedy wife huh

----------


## veitnamcam

Her indoors knocked up some lovely pizzas for tea tonight.:thumbup:



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

> A greedy wife huh


Fricken good cook Maca, spelling :Oh Noes:   Any way out of here for a while might shoot some more dinners on my rounds :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Her indoors knocked up some lovely pizzas for tea tonight.:thumbup:
> 
> Attachment 12215
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Yum

----------


## Dreamer

Venison shank stew



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Venison shank stew
> Attachment 12305
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


YES!!!!

----------


## madjon_

Crawlies or rice? :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## hunter308

Tonight the other half is cooking chook drumsticks with lemon juice and pepper seasoning with crispy spud cubes.

----------


## Toby

Had spag bol for tea then got told Im an alcholic cause I decided to have a beer.

----------


## savagehunter

I made honey, sesame oil, and soy sauce venison with a creamy mash for the other half last night.  It was Fucken epic. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Its smelling and looking bloody good:thumbup:



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Lookin finger licken good

----------


## veitnamcam

The wife who is a chicken freak and does a pretty mean roast one herself just said this is the best roast chicken ever :thumbup: :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

Good stuff. Look mean as

----------


## mrs dundee

Looks very yummy  and tasty.

----------


## veitnamcam

Cockels and mussels in a garlic butter with chilly flakes green herb stock splash of wine vinegar and some mixed herbs.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

Looks odd.

----------


## veitnamcam

Tastes good!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

New plates Cam! Yes!

----------


## Maca49

> Attachment 12484
> 
> Cockels and mussels in a garlic butter with chilly flakes green herb stock splash of wine vinegar and some mixed herbs.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Geeze you gotta stop using the cat as a whizz

----------


## veitnamcam

Its in a bowl mixed up lol

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

Yep I'd give it a go for sure, you're eating well

----------


## Dundee

> Attachment 12484
> 
> Cockels and mussels in a garlic butter with chilly flakes green herb stock splash of wine vinegar and some mixed herbs.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Farrk that looks like something that fell out of an animals butt :Sick:

----------


## Rushy

Cockels look good VC.  I would be in to that

----------


## Barefoot

> Farrk that looks like something that fell out of an animals butt


It's allright, VC can put some watties on it and make it all better for you.  :Wink:

----------


## Bill999

I cooked on coals over the weekend in a camp oven for the first time, I put a bowl in the bottom of the camp oven with potatoes in it and stacked the local butchers sausages on top and mutton chops on top of that, then put a little water in the bottom of the pot. lid on and had a beer

the potatoes didnt roast as I thaught they would, they boiled in the meat juices and were the best potatoes iv had in a long time
I took photos, but as it was dark they didnt come out well. 
best camping food Iv ever had

----------


## Rushy

> I cooked on coals over the weekend in a camp oven for the first time, I put a bowl in the bottom of the camp oven with potatoes in it and stacked the local butchers sausages on top and mutton chops on top of that, then put a little water in the bottom of the pot. lid on and had a beer
> 
> the potatoes didnt roast as I thaught they would, they boiled in the meat juices and were the best potatoes iv had in a long time
> I took photos, but as it was dark they didnt come out well. 
> best camping food Iv ever had


Excellent Bill.  There is alot that can be done with an open fire and a camp oven

----------


## Bill999

I hear you are a bit of a gun Rushy, I stumbled across a NZ forestry cookbook I should dig out and re read again that had endless recipies in it

----------


## Rushy

> I hear you are a bit of a gun Rushy, I stumbled across a NZ forestry cookbook I should dig out and re read again that had endless recipies in it


Go to the Magazine section and have a look at the photos from last weekends hunt (mind you only one picture of the camp oven being used even though it was used more than that).

----------


## Bill999

I did see your handywork there and the high praise from the fellow hunters

on ya mate youll make a man real happy one day

----------


## PerazziSC3

Student life
Can of beans, couple of eggs, pizza hut chips and some venison. Nom

----------


## Toby

Nothing wrong with that

----------


## geezejonesy

Hmmmmm  whats for lunch today ???
Quick look in de freezer pop in de oven and wallllaaaa 

Then touch up with a bit of salad  ;-) 
Yummm

----------


## Gibo

> Hmmmmm  whats for lunch today ???
> Quick look in de freezer pop in de oven and wallllaaaa 
> 
> Then touch up with a bit of salad  ;-) 
> Yummm


Would be well placed in the "MANFOOD" thread  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

good size patties geezejonsey

----------


## Maca49

> Student life
> Can of beans, couple of eggs, pizza hut chips and some venison. Nom
> Attachment 12844


Oh you bloody poor students, what's wrong with porridge?

----------


## mikee

No pictures but tonights tea was Venison cassarole, with the veni courtesy or someone here (you know who you are).
Best cassarole I have eaten in ages. So ta muchly for the meat VC :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> No pictures but tonights tea was Venison cassarole, with the veni courtesy or someone here (you know who you are).
> Best cassarole I have eaten in ages. So ta muchly for the meat VC


There is some venison steak sitting on the bench waiting for me to cook it(others were having tea when i got home and i will not microwave reheat steak!)

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

> No pictures but tonights tea was Venison cassarole, with the veni courtesy or someone here (you know who you are).
> Best cassarole I have eaten in ages. So ta muchly for the meat VC



I should also add that in the true spirit of blokes everywhere, I am stuck on the couch too full to move and wishing I didn't just "fit the last bit in". but twas too good to leave behind,

----------


## Dundee

Eat it cold VC nothing wrong with cold steak.As long as its been cooked.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Eat it cold VC nothing wrong with cold steak.As long as its been cooked.


Yea na. Rather its freshly cooked can cut it with your finger and moist and full of flavor and juices.
Mutton chops and pork chops i prefer well and truly over done drowned in salt and cold in my lunch the next day.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

fark that yea na shit is spreading :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Hopefully tomorrow night i can post some scollops gurnard and blue cod.
For an ex "fisherman" I don't get to eat much fish these days  :Sad: 
Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## geezejonesy

> good size patties geezejonsey


Yea mate best burger patties in de west form my home kill butcher
Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

Not fair, I can't show ya what mine looked like before, how bout after (tomorrow morning)   :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

Just had a look in my freezer, seems to be a distinct lack of fish too, not like us at all.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Just had a look in my freezer, seems to be a distinct lack of fish too, not like us at all.



I could sort you out some random crumbed or battered "I can't believe its not fish "
Like i said i don't get to eat fish much these days.
Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

> I could sort you out some random crumbed or battered "I can't believe its not fish "
> Like i said i don't get to eat fish much these days.
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


I was thinking its getting closer to the "do ya want to go fishing  " phone call. My boat has been sulking in the driveway since Feb 16th cause I have been to busy to  exercise it.   :Sad:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I was thinking its getting closer to the "do ya want to go fishing  " phone call. My boat has been sulking in the driveway since Feb 16th cause I have been to busy to  exercise it.


That's almost a crime. If it was a horse it would be!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bill999

time to eat

----------


## Rushy

> time to eat


yuuuummmm

----------


## Dundee

WTF is it?

----------


## TimeRider

> WTF is it?


Sushi !

----------


## Rushy

> WTF is it?


Nothing that you need to know about Dundee.  There isn't enough for both of us.

----------


## veitnamcam

> yuuuummmm


Yum Yum Yum.

Id eat that whole plate myself and come back for more!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Yum Yum Yum.
> 
> Id eat that whole plate myself and come back for more!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Uh huh! Yep.  With you on that VC.

----------


## veitnamcam

Yay showed the wife and she said we haven't had that for ages .
Guess what we are having tomorrow night. Cheers bill :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

Smoked Kingfish, Kumera, Zuccini and chilli fritters at our house for T,  yum, yum and all gone now  :Have A Nice Day:   :Have A Nice Day:   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gadgetman

> Sushi !


Bless you! Better tell mum you've got a cold coming.

----------


## big_foot

> Yum Yum Yum.
> 
> Id eat that whole plate myself and come back for more!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Ah so thats what you do with that stuff... I thought they were feul sticks for japanese cars :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Dundee

I thought it was sushi,ferrrrrrrrk eating raw fish :Sick: Whats the coloured bits in it?

PT an I had venison steak and the Mrs and Sean had corned beef

----------


## Maca49

Your all adventure with food DD the orange bit is a touch of Watties, feel better?

----------


## Dundee

Nah :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Whats the coloured bits in it?


The orange stuff is raw salmon and the yellow/green is avocado Dundee.  Heaven on a plate.

----------


## Bill999

There is also chicken terreaki and crumbed and fried chicken and prawn 

Otherwise rushy your spot on

----------


## Bill999

> I thought it was sushi,ferrrrrrrrk eating raw fishWhats the coloured bits in it?
> 
> PT an I had venison steak and the Mrs and Sean had corned beef


poor mrs dundee.....

----------


## veitnamcam

The girl done good.:thumbup: except she forgot the wasabi so i drove round 5 different dairys before i resigned myself to going to the supermarket.
Stuffed full now :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Stuffed full now


I should bloody well think so there are more than forty pieces there.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I should bloody well think so there are more than forty pieces there.


It was tough but if i didn't do it someone else would have had to

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> It was tough but if i didn't do it someone else would have had to


I would have helped VC

----------


## Bill999

> Attachment 13566
> 
> The girl done good.:thumbup: except she forgot the wasabi so i drove round 5 different dairys before i resigned myself to going to the supermarket.
> Stuffed full now
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Looks good mate, Im getting hungry for it all over again
Ill take japanese mayo over wasabi any day of the week

----------


## Gibo

Ha Ha my girl is making me Sushi when I get home tonight now.  :Have A Nice Day: 
A tube of Wasabi lasts us about 2 1/2 feeds.  :Have A Nice Day:  I sometimes think I might as well just drink it  :36 1 18:  :36 1 18:  :36 1 18:  :Ka Boom:  :Ka Boom:  :Ka Boom:  :Burnt:  :Burnt:  :Burnt:

----------


## Rushy

I suspect your sinuses are very clear then Gibo

----------


## Gibo

> I suspect your sinuses are very clear then Gibo


Yes but that just makes my expelations of hot air worse Rushy  :Wink:

----------


## Chris

> Yes but that just makes my expelations of hot air worse Rushy


Rushy has those ,don't walk behind him .

----------


## Gibo

> Rushy has those ,don't walk behind him .


Yes he can clear the line when on point! 
Rear guard duties for Rushy!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chris

Burnt all the hairs up my nose it did ,been breathing a lot better since though . 
Some thing dead inside him .

----------


## Gibo

> Burnt all the hairs up my nose it did ,been breathing a lot better since though . 
> Some thing dead inside him .


Ha ha ha have to do it again so you can get payback  :Wink:

----------


## Chris

Sounds like a good idea too Gibo .Could of been the Chinese bakery where they got breakie . 
CNI next weekend .

----------


## Rushy

I am loud and proud when I fart but you two buggers can naff off.

----------


## mikee

Missus made Venison meatballs for tea tonight. last time I mistakenly said they were a bit bland.

Never again, she added 2 whole fresh super hot chillis, chilli sauce, mustard, pepper sauce etc. They were anything but bland.

We have renamed the recipe "Scorched Ar#s Meatballs" in honor of the fact that they possibly could be just as hot on their return.
bloody good tho, my lips are still burning an hour later

----------


## Toby

We had hangi

----------


## Bill999

Bacon and pasta with bread, crack up that iv got reception at the top of the kaimais
Feck it gets cold up here

----------


## Dundee



----------


## Chris

Took a few of Friday nights Snapper & Kahawai fillets to the Burger bar ,got them battered & deep fried.
Few chips with that was very good ,even the Kahawai is good deep fried when its fresh . 
Was bloody cold on the beach Friday night too Bill999 if that makes you feel any better.

----------


## Chris

> I am loud and proud when I fart but you two buggers can naff off.


Sorry Rushy didn't mean to be offensive with those remarks

----------


## Gibo

> Sorry Rushy didn't mean to be offensive with those remarks


I did!!  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> I did!!


Yep I am sure you did Gibo.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Maca49

> Attachment 13713


That'd be the best part of you gggggoooooonnnnneeeeee pppppffffffffff :Burnt:  :Burnt:  :Burnt:  :Burnt: :

----------


## veitnamcam

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Yum VC.

----------


## veitnamcam

Poo bear likes it rare  :Wink: 



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

meat looks good but what the other stuff, I hope its not veggies, everyone knows real men only eat meat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 6mm ackley

Me and the Boy had Thar backsteaks :Thumbsup: Girls had chicken

----------


## Gibo

Yum 6mm never tried them yet.

We are having zapazeese

----------


## Toby

Is it sushi month?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Is it sushi month?


Didn't you know :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

International sushi month Toby, everyones doing it  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Kiwi food here not raw friken fish :Psmiley: 

Bacon,eggs ,spaghetti and chips.

----------


## veitnamcam

It must only be that tomato sauce that stops you getting scurvy Dundee.
Can't knock bacon eggs and chips tho.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

Sushi Dundee not sashimi  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

And potatoes have vitamin C

----------


## Gapped axe

Fresh snapper, broccoli, and garlic zucchinis with mushroom sauce. Enough fish left over for breakfast with a slice of lemon. Can't go near wasabi allergic to it. still luv raw fish and soy sauce though

----------


## Toby

I'll stick to my cooked fish, bit of lemon pepper and flour and on pan

----------


## outinabout

Check out last nights tea, eye fillet steak, Kumara/potato mash, roastedbeetroot with walnuts and green stuff. It was mean.

----------


## Dundee

Just downed roast venison :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

Oh it has been so long I feel the need to say it again.  Tomato sauce on venison.  You bloody heathen Dundee

----------


## veitnamcam

Its mostly on the chips and i can see a dribble of gravy on the meat.
I think we are slowly but surely steering him away from the red heroin.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Bloody foreigners   :Grin:         Rushy the venison got the gravey
                                        VC they were roast spuds not chips :36 1 5:

----------


## veitnamcam

Chunky chips !
Im just used to calling everything potato "chips" cos kids like chips.
A couple of years back one of em decided they liked fish- then everything was "fish"  :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

YIP those the best chunky chips those ones :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Wife found another backsteak in the freezer so half tonight half tomorrow.

Attachment 13937

Medium cos she isn't too keen on rare 



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

Oven baked crumbed Turbot and chips at our house

----------


## Toby

Hicken and chips washed down with beer/ water..

----------


## Gibo

> Oven baked crumbed Turbot and chips at our house


Wtf is a turbot Mikee??? Sounds like a bottle with a turbo on it!!!

----------


## Toby

Is it a fish?

----------


## veitnamcam

My favorite inshore eating fish.
Even better than squares diamonds and greenbacks.
Did you get it locally Mikee?
More prevalent down the coast.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> My favorite inshore eating fish.
> Even better than squares diamonds and greenbacks.
> Did you get it locally Mikee?
> More prevalent down the coast.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


What is this southern gibberish?

----------


## Toby

Its like a flounder isnt it?

----------


## veitnamcam

Yes in that its a flat fish. No in that its flavor and texture is completely different.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

> Did you get it locally Mikee?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


yep, I knew someone who knows someone :Wink:  all gone now though  :Sad: 

Saw it for sale today too, in New World.

----------


## veitnamcam

I don't buy fish from the supermarket. Nor should anyone :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> I don't buy fish from the supermarket. Nor should anyone
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


+100

----------


## Maca49

Unless they are cheap king prawns oh yeah

----------


## veitnamcam

Plate full of sliced backsteak and inside fillets goin out for fathers day bbq .



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Finished our 50kg bag of beef patties and only a few beef sausages left from this one.

----------


## Dundee

Mixed bag in the slow cooker tonight.  Hare legs,duck and beef.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Mixed bag in the slow cooker tonight.  Hare legs,duck and beef.


Just beef and some vege in our slow cooker tonight.

----------


## Toby

Had chicken in ours. Slow cooker night is it?

----------


## veitnamcam

did you not know? National slow cooker night Tobes :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

Some bacon found its way in of course 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Could taste every flavour of the meat even thou it was mixed.

----------


## mikee

I would have posted a pic of the Battered school Shark with coleslaw and tomatoes but it never made it  onto the table, my tummy got in the way.

 Not bad school shark, usually put em back. A few more might be less fortunate with their luck this year, bloody good.

----------


## Dundee

Hares the rest of tonights feast :Have A Nice Day: 

Potatoe bake



And woops the meat got a splash of watties after the gravey went on :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

Those look like big plates Dundee! Hungry work aye  :Wink: 


Sent from my shitty iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Rushy

Dundee ow is it that you don't have scurvy from not eating vegetables?  I bet you are a closet orange sucker ha ha ha ha

----------


## mrs dundee

> Had chicken in ours. Slow cooker night is it?


Toby what's the chicken like in slow cooker like haven't tried that yet,.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Toby what's the chicken like in slow cooker like haven't tried that yet,.


Mrs vc does it quite alot. Its pretty good with the usual go withs.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Seasoned veni and boiled spuds.
Simple meal by and for a simple bloke.





Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Very nice indeed VC.

----------


## Dundee

> Seasoned veni and boiled spuds.
> Simple meal by and for a simple bloke.
> 
> Attachment 14286
> 
> Attachment 14287
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2



Thats just a snack aye? Not much meat on ya plate :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

Ha ha yep had more after that. Can only fit so much in the pan at once.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PerazziSC3

2 chicken breasts in there somewhere, healthy amount of bacon, 4 big mushrooms half an onion, garlic and cheese. All cooked in a lot of butter and then slapped in the oven to finish. Hungry.

----------


## Dundee

Have you got worms Toby?? You like every picture of a feed. :Grin:

----------


## TimeRider

> Have you got worms Toby?? You like every picture of a feed.


 Nah, he just likes the sound of "4 big mushrooms"   :Sick:

----------


## Dundee

> Nah, he just likes the sound of "4 big mushrooms"


Are they magic? :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Foods good, what else could I say?

----------


## Dundee

> Foods good, what else could I say?


Yeah you would eat anything :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

> Yeah you would eat anything


Hahahahaaha nah I'm a fussy eater

----------


## mrs dundee

> Hahahahaaha nah I'm a fussy eater


Ha so is Dundee

----------


## ebf

The first of many "bambi" meals. He sure is TASTY  :Thumbsup: 

Eye fillets and one back steak (thyme rub), done with oven roasted veggies.

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice! That's a big plate you have there :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Oh and Your not allowed to call it "Bambi"  :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Or eat veges :Wtfsmilie:  Well done ebf :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

meal all good tonight hare legs and beef top side from crockpot with a bit of veg :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 14882meal all good tonight hare legs and beef top side from crockpot with a bit of veg


And a fair sprinkling of salt by the look of things Dundee.

----------


## Gibo

Plenty of Wasabi on there VC  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

Dammit had scotch fillets for tea last night and completely forgot about wasabi !

----------


## Rushy

> Plenty of Wasabi on there VC  
> Attachment 14918


That will clear the sinuses

----------


## chalkeye

Well I shot my first deer (here in New Caledonia) on Tuesday morning. Now I can contribute!

----------


## Rushy

> Well I shot my first deer (here in New Caledonia) on Tuesday morning. Now I can contribute!


Wow that looks fantastic Chalkeye.  Welcome aboard.

----------


## Gibo

> Well I shot my first deer (here in New Caledonia) on Tuesday morning. Now I can contribute!


Cooked to perfection! Bet it tastes sweet! Rusa?

----------


## SIKAHUNTER

All these pictures are waking my worms up!


Sent from my mind using Telekinesis

----------


## Gibo

> All these pictures are waking my worms up!
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind using Telekinesis


Mouthfull of dirt should keep em happy for a while. :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## veitnamcam

Congrats on the deer chalkeye.:thumbup:
That steak looks perfect  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## chalkeye

Thanks guys. Yep, it's Rusa. Fair bit to go in the fridge so no doubt you'll be seeing more of it.

----------


## Gibo

> Thanks guys. Yep, it's Rusa. Fair bit to go in the fridge so no doubt you'll be seeing more of it.


Good skills mate although id rather taste it than see it  :Wink:

----------


## P38

> Well I shot my first deer (here in New Caledonia) on Tuesday morning. Now I can contribute!


Num Num Num  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Raging Bull

Looks awesome, what's the cut?

----------


## veitnamcam

Cooking for netball team again tonight, one of the girls dropped off a mutton forquarter to spit roast in bbq :confused: less than ideal so got it all boned out seasoned and rolled.



Just one problem. Got no butchers string and no needle to tie it up with so will have to improvise something?

----------


## Gibo

> Cooking for netball team again tonight, one of the girls dropped off a mutton forquarter to spit roast in bbq :confused: less than ideal so got it all boned out seasoned and rolled.
> 
> Attachment 14959
> 
> Just one problem. Got no butchers string and no needle to tie it up with so will have to improvise something?


Wire

----------


## veitnamcam

Drove round the local butchers who are all closed then found some garden twine.
Its a bit hairy lol but should be ok.

----------


## Dundee

I have a new bottle of sauce if you need it. :Grin:  Just a small 5 litre flagon :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

Don't they come full??

----------


## Toby

He got thristy on the drive home

----------


## Dundee

> Don't they come full??


Toby bet me to that comment. :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

That bloody castle point piss tastes like tomato sauce, had some in Taupo last week, Happys struggling thru the rest since then.

----------


## Dundee

> That bloody castle point piss tastes like tomato sauce, had some in Taupo last week, Happys struggling thru the rest since then.


Happy to take it off him :Grin: 

Gave a mate some colostrom yesty and scored a box. :Thumbsup:  I'm Dundee but still happy :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Happy

> That bloody castle point piss tastes like tomato sauce, had some in Taupo last week, Happys struggling thru the rest since then.


No I'm not I rehomed them mate ..... As fast as the speed of light if not faster ...

----------


## Rushy

> As fast as the speed of light if not faster ...


That is quick Happy. Not bad form at all.

----------


## Dundee

Checked the mail,no not here :Grin:

----------


## Toby

> No I'm not I rehomed them mate ..... As fast as the speed of light if not faster ...


With the 300? haha

----------


## Dundee

Duck Patties was the menu tonight and super delicious. :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Look like bloody charcoal patties mate  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

Blame the cook,they were red after I dealt to them :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

> Blame the cook,they were red after I dealt to them


Ha ha i bet they were  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

You were warned :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Wild pork roast tonight. :Wink:

----------


## thomas

Mmmmmm

----------


## Toby

Dundee's relation?

----------


## Gibo

> Dundee's relation?


Yup for certain.  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

> Yup for certain.



No vegemite :Oh Noes:  and lose the onions then I'd be keen on that meal :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> No vegemite and lose the onions then I'd be keen on that meal


Im sure you could lick around the onions  :Psmiley:

----------


## Toby

I just noticed that bread isn't buttered.

Vegemite with a sausage and tomato sauce @Dundee?

----------


## Dundee

> I just noticed that bread isn't buttered.
> 
> Vegemite with a sausage and tomato sauce @Dundee?


Yea that would go down a treat @Toby but i am full on my wild pork roast,pics to come :Grin:

----------


## big_foot

> No vegemite and lose the onions then I'd be keen on that meal


Thats just all sorts of wrong... trying to imagine the taste... nope can't, maybe next time I visit Bunnings and get my sausage I'll say "hold the onions an give me a good smear of vegemite!"

----------


## Rushy

> I just noticed that bread isn't buttered.
> 
> Vegemite with a sausage and tomato sauce @Dundee?


Yep Toby, Dundee is a taste bud freak.

----------


## Dundee

Ok guys here is the wild pork roast,was a front shoulder.

The carving of the pork.......no comments on my porky gut cause we do eat well here :Wtfsmilie: 

The plate of pork

Ready for dish up

Seans plate

Possum trappers

Mrs Dundee the great cooks plate

And my plate there is gravey too :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Looks great, sure beats my hot dog heated in a microwave for 30secs

----------


## Dundee

> Looks great, sure beats my hot dog heated in a microwave for 30secs


Oh poor Pip :ORLY:

----------


## Rushy

Bloody lovely dinner there Dundee.  I love wild pork.

----------


## mrs dundee

> Bloody lovely dinner there Dundee.  I love wild pork.


Look who cook it, it was very tasty rushy.

----------


## Rushy

> Look who cook it, it was very tasty rushy.


Dundee is a lucky man Mrs D

----------


## Maca49

Wairoa whitebait
Toby's packaged arrived by courier this morning, thawed in transit but still cold, so my guys put them straight in the fridge.
Tonight I have guts out on whitebait fritters!!!!
Here's the photos
The booty
The mixture, three free range eggs, little water,S&P, whitebait!!! :Thumbsup: 

Cooking in butter

Lucky to get this shot, last mouthful

Tarted up model for mrs Maca
Many thanks Toby, you made my day with that delivery, much appreciated!

----------


## Rushy

You are eating high off the hog tonight Maca. Good on you Toby for sending them to him.

----------


## Maca49

And Mrs Maca confirms I'm a god cook of quality ingredients! She even said" this is bloody good"

----------


## Rushy

> And Mrs Maca confirms I'm a god cook of quality ingredients! She even said" this is bloody good"


It is pretty hard to argue with that if your wife says so Maca.

----------


## Maca49

Even I was surprised by the comments Rushy! But think ill go white baiting with Toby next year, they are excellent

----------


## Dundee

He could of filleted them for ya Maca :Grin:   Good one Toby :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> He could of filleted them for ya Maca  Good one Toby


Believe it or not Dundee my mother in law asked whether you chop the heads and tails off and gut them.  Hmmm

----------


## Maca49

Haven't moved off the couch yet!

----------


## Dundee

Shes from Auckland Rushy? That is forgiven :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Shes from Auckland Rushy? That is forgiven


Actually she is a Pom Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

Forgiven too Rushy :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

You're welcome Macaloodledo hahaha

My dad knows a lady who de heads whitebait and deep frys them one at a time

----------


## Maca49

That would have been a long dinner Toby. I still be frying! :2 Z Z:

----------


## Toby

Was a bit in the bag, hope it fed the family. the courier van pulled in this morning while I was painting the dog kennel I thought oh fuck he's here to blow me up about sending frozen goods, I bet it thawed and dripped everywhere and got really worried as he came into the drive. was only a delivery was all goods but made me shit scared for a min or 2

----------


## Rushy

> You're welcome Macaloodledo hahaha
> 
> My dad knows a lady who de heads whitebait and deep frys them one at a time


You gotta be shitting me Toby.  What a waste.

----------


## Rushy

> Was a bit in the bag, hope it fed the family. the courier van pulled in this morning while I was painting the dog kennel I thought oh fuck he's here to blow me up about sending frozen goods, I bet it thawed and dripped everywhere and got really worried as he came into the drive. was only a delivery was all goods but made me shit scared for a min or 2


Ha ha ha ha didn't pick you for a scardycat Toby.

----------


## veitnamcam

Livin hard at the mo

----------


## Dundee

Is that one bean?

----------


## Maca49

R they eggs??? :Wtfsmilie:  and wasabi! Feck me side ways

----------


## Toby

Is that whitebait?

----------


## Rushy

> Livin hard at the mo 
> 
> Attachment 15413


You are a BBQ legend VC

----------


## veitnamcam

:Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

That's a pound of white bait just held together with one egg, its a bit black cos i didn't clean the bbq from lunch :rolleyes: it was bloody good.

Dundee that is wasabi to go with the venison.

----------


## Toby

Black off the bbq is ok then, it looked a bit like you had put leaves of some sort into the mix

----------


## Maca49

Oh man they whitebait, what a terrible end ! VC you have cook them with love and delicate hands, for fuck sake :Wtfsmilie:  :15 8 212:  :Beer:

----------


## veitnamcam

They were cooked perfectly! Just a bit of black stuff off the bbq plate.

----------


## Maca49

I'll believe you, would have eaten them as well :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Big bloody Bambi burger.

Two thick venison patties.
3 slices of bacon.
3 layers of cheese.
Plenty of sliced onion.
Beetroot couple of slices
Tomato couple of slices.
And a lettuce leaf to make it healthy. :Grin: 



Girl done good :thumbup:

----------


## Gibo

> Big bloody Bambi burger.
> 
> Two thick venison patties.
> 3 slices of bacon.
> 3 layers of cheese.
> Plenty of sliced onion.
> Beetroot couple of slices
> Tomato couple of slices.
> And a lettuce leaf to make it healthy.
> ...


Solid!!!!!!!

----------


## Dundee

Venison roast here.

----------


## Raging Bull

> Big bloody Bambi burger.
> 
> Two thick venison patties.
> 3 slices of bacon.
> 3 layers of cheese.
> Plenty of sliced onion.
> Beetroot couple of slices
> Tomato couple of slices.
> And a lettuce leaf to make it healthy.
> ...


I'll take 10. Cheers.

----------


## veitnamcam

Take your quarter pounder and shove it mc dees.
Had to be a pound and a half of veni in there:thumbup: one and Im stuffed full.

----------


## Dundee

We got left overs of our venny roast,so more tomorrow :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Big bloody Bambi burger.
> 
> Two thick venison patties.
> 3 slices of bacon.
> 3 layers of cheese.
> Plenty of sliced onion.
> Beetroot couple of slices
> Tomato couple of slices.
> And a lettuce leaf to make it healthy.
> ...


Superb VC

----------


## mikee

> Big bloody Bambi burger.
> 
> Two thick venison patties.
> 3 slices of bacon.
> 3 layers of cheese.
> Plenty of sliced onion.
> Beetroot couple of slices
> Tomato couple of slices.
> And a lettuce leaf to make it healthy.
> ...


Very nice, A heart attack all packaged up  camouflaged  as a healthy bun, Hell VC do ya have a drive thru?? Can I up-size it and does it come as a combo with fries??

A month ago i would have been in like flynn, now i am only allowed rabbit tucker for the forseeable future :Sad:

----------


## Dundee

> Very nice, A heart attack all packaged up  camouflaged  as a healthy bun, Hell VC do ya have a drive thru??


Fulla drives up to the drive thru,lady at window says "Sorry about the wait"

Customer says "Don't worry you will lose it one day" :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Fulla drives up to the drive thru,lady at window says "Sorry about the wait"
> 
> Customer says "Don't worry you will lose it one day"


That is funny Dundee.  You should have stuck it in the Campfire thread.

----------


## Dundee

We feasted on roast duck and beef cooked in the crock pot.Roast potatoes and beans,peas, and yorkshire pudding with the beef.

Sorry no pics I was hungry.    


Just picture the meat covered in gravey the spuds covered in watties and the boys got the greens.......don't need a pic aye :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

I love duck n beef!  Little play on words there Dundee

----------


## veitnamcam

Hot smoked pork chop on the bbq and venison salami croquettes plus garlic bread.

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 15847
> 
> Hot smoked pork chop on the bbq and venison salami croquettes plus garlic bread.


Looks mighty fine VC.

----------


## Maca49

Slumming it VC , or hi on the hog?

----------


## veitnamcam

You decide. Pretty tasty.

----------


## Maca49

Pork yum I having pasta shit I hate it!!!! Go with yrs anyday :Oh Noes:

----------


## veitnamcam

Yea lot of pasta eaten round here. Not a fan, even more chicken. If i never eat chicken again i wouldn't mind one bit.

----------


## Maca49

If I wAs made to Erato pasta I'd have been born in Italy :Thumbsup:

----------


## mikee

> Yea lot of pasta eaten round here. Not a fan, even more chicken. If i never eat chicken again i wouldn't mind one bit.



Pasta, 2 minute noodles and mushrooms should all be banned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You won't find any in our house

----------


## Gibo

You fullas obviously have never had a good pasta or your tastebuds are fucked  :Psmiley:

----------


## Maca49

Never tasted any good in Italy either! Mama Mia food for poor bastards that know no better :Oh Noes:

----------


## Gibo

> Never tasted any good in Italy either! Mama Mia food for poor bastards that know no better


I dont know why they eat it in Italy but i know why i eat it here, im not poor and its good if your do it well with the right mix of meats etc.

Are you saying you guys dont eat lasagne or spag bog?

----------


## mikee

> Are you saying you guys dont eat lasagne or spag bog?


Correct, never

----------


## Maca49

> I dont know why they eat it in Italy but i know why i eat it here, im not poor and its good if your do it well with the right mix of meats etc.
> 
> Are you saying you guys dont eat lasagne or spag bog?


Your right not into that shite either.

----------


## Gibo

Fuck guys what the fuck! Each to there own but fuck guys what the fuck!?!?!? :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Toby

Spag bols the shit.

----------


## veitnamcam

I used to love scampi till i ate them fresh all day every day for a couple of years.
Sorta went off them after that.
Same thing since getting a misses that cooks pasta and chicken all the time.

----------


## Dundee

> Spag bols the shit.


deer shit :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Spag bols the shit.


I make a mean spag bol Toby

----------


## Gibo

> I used to love scampi till i ate them fresh all day every day for a couple of years.
> Sorta went off them after that.
> Same thing since getting a misses that cooks pasta and chicken all the time.


But you still love beer after all these years? Go figure  :Wink:

----------


## mikee

My Dinner tonight


And one of the "Rubbish Tins" waiting for the "offcuts"

----------


## veitnamcam

Give us the run down on the burger !

----------


## ebf

That's an intelligent looking rubbish tin Mikee  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

That burger looks fantastic

----------


## Dundee

Had a plate full of trout cakes tonight........full now,more left for breaky and lunch :Grin:

----------


## mikee

> Give us the run down on the burger !


4 slices Tomato
4 slices cheese
2 meat patties (50/50 pork/beef mince, fresh coriander, peppersauce, chives, garlic and ginger, HP sauce and Chilli sauce)
one large onion
1 egg,
3 slices bacon
Coleslaw
1 1/2 buns kinda like a Big Mac.
Had to knife it to keep it together and almost was a bit much for 1 meal  :Have A Nice Day:  There we a few "offcuts" cause I'm a soft bastard when it comes too dogs

----------


## mikee

> That's an intelligent looking rubbish tin Mikee


Yep but if he was a kid he would be the one who always gets hurt, is allergic to everything and anything. Just as well his sister is the exact opposite. 

Would not be with out either of them though

----------


## mrs dundee

Looks very yummy that burger, l must say homemade burgers are nicer than brought ones.

----------


## Rushy

> 4 slices Tomato
> 4 slices cheese
> 2 meat patties (50/50 pork/beef mince, fresh coriander, peppersauce, chives, garlic and ginger, HP sauce and Chilli sauce)
> one large onion
> 1 egg,
> 3 slices bacon
> Coleslaw
> 1 1/2 buns kinda like a Big Mac.
> Had to knife it to keep it together and almost was a bit much for 1 meal  There we a few "offcuts" cause I'm a soft bastard when it comes too dogs


That's a heart stopper Mikee. Brilliant

----------


## Gibo

Epic burger Mikee, worthy of the MANFOOD thread!

----------


## ebf

> Had a plate full of trout cakes tonight........full now,more left for breaky and lunch


Nothing better than getting an extra piece of fish for fush&chip, and having it cold with some salt for lunch the next day  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Survy

Well best I add to this thread.
Early this month, shot my first ever goat 45-50 yards using HMR 20gr
Now I have always wanted to try goat but never got around to doing it.
After shooting it, it dawned on me that I have never butchered anything, nor did I have the right tools.
Apart from my duck breasts earlier this year goat was a newbie.

After recovering the goat, I strung him up to the swing frame and used my fold open knife I carry around with me, I could not believe the little knife managed to take off the legs and head but I did it.
4 goat legs in the freezer later I was chuffed.

Tonight was the last if those legs, right rear. Roasted with veggies , carved up and served  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Please don't visit Buddy @Survy  but that sure looks tastey :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Survy

> Please don't visit Buddy @Survy  but that sure looks tastey


Lol any updated photos of buddy ?

----------


## Rushy

That roasted goat leg looks bloody lovely Survy

----------


## kiwi39

> Fuck guys what the fuck! Each to there own but fuck guys what the fuck!?!?!?


+1

Wtf ?? 

a lighter more easily cooked stocking filler carb for your scoff bag you will not find !!


Tim

----------


## Rushy

> Fuck guys what the fuck! Each to there own but fuck guys what the fuck!?!?!?


Easy there Gibo, I make a mean Spag Bol

----------


## veitnamcam

Lunch is dinner right?

Cleaned the bbq plate first this time maca :p

----------


## Raging Bull

WHITE BAIT! Feel free to courier me some up haha.

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 15937
> 
> Lunch is dinner right?
> 
> Cleaned the bbq plate first this time maca :p


You live like a king VC

----------


## el borracho

spag bowls a treat for sure done well but Vietnamcams White bait fritters mmmm now that's some good food

----------


## veitnamcam

The smelly roaring stag back steak doesn't even get a mention lol.
Come up alright marinated .

----------


## veitnamcam

Farkin yum.

----------


## Dundee

> Lol any updated photos of buddy ?


Yes but you won't see them in the dinner thread :ORLY:

----------


## Gibo

> Easy there Gibo, I make a mean Spag Bol


Good shit Rushy!

----------


## kiwi39

> Farkin yum.
> 
> Attachment 16103


Since when do hells deliver on twice used oven paper ?


Tim

----------


## veitnamcam

> Since when do hells deliver on twice used oven paper ?
> 
> 
> Tim


Or put three pizzas worth of toppings on one base  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Had venison mince pie and fried spud tonight



What was keft whren itoook thre pic :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## veitnamcam

Same old.

----------


## Toby

Whats that stuff?

----------


## Rushy

Bastards.  I haven't Ben fed yet and the missus is yabbering on the phone to her sister.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Whats that stuff?


Back steak, Potato bake and coliflower.

I try to save back steak for bbqs(showing off) but since the wife figured out its the best bit she always gets it out if she sees it.

----------


## Rushy

> I try to save back steak for bbqs(showing off) but since the wife figured out its the best bit she always gets it out if she sees it.


That is pretty insubordinate of the missus VC

----------


## kiwi39

> Bastards.  I haven't Ben fed yet and the missus is yabbering on the phone to her sister.


Those mits painted on ? 

Get yourself a pile of jam Sammie's and a cuppla beers. 


Tim

----------


## veitnamcam

Fish an chips.



Fresh snapper yum.

----------


## Rushy

That is early. Did you skip lunch VC?

----------


## veitnamcam

And breakfast

----------


## Toby

Hope thats not all.

----------


## Dundee

Watties :Pacman:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Watties


Yep put a bit on the chips.

----------


## veitnamcam

Just for @Dundee

----------


## Dundee

I was gonna say bit light on the chips but bloody hell bit light on the sauce too. :Thumbsup:  :Grin: 

Looks bloody good VC

----------


## veitnamcam

Tui mato sauce on venison just for you :Grin: 



It ain't goin anywhere near steak!

----------


## Angus_A

Noodles for me tonight, either have working power or eat actual food this week. SODIUM FOR ME!  :XD:

----------


## ebf

Chorizo and mushroom pasta



While the Mrs is away in Aus for the week, I get to eat chorizo and watch Tarantino movies  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Barefoot

> I try to save back steak for bbqs(showing off) but since the wife figured out its the best bit she always gets it out if she sees it.


label as something else like goat  :Wink:  works in this house

----------


## veitnamcam

> label as something else like goat  works in this house


Good idea, what do i label goat?

----------


## Gibo

> Good idea, what do i label goat?


Possum

----------


## Barefoot

> Good idea, what do i label goat?


Hogget if you want to eat it, dog food if not  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> Good idea, what do i label goat?


Chevon :Grin:  Is the correct term and Buddy is not included :Grin:

----------


## kiwi39

> Chorizo and mushroom pasta
> 
> Attachment 16920
> 
> While the Mrs is away in Aus for the week, I get to eat chorizo and watch Tarantino movies


I bet the local bakery's getting a pounding as well  :Thumbsup: 

Ssssshhhhhhhh don't tell ....


Tim

----------


## Toby



----------


## Maca49

Get the scraps Toby? :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Legs are about the only good thing on a crayfish fyi  :Psmiley:  I'm normally first in raid the legs and goneskis

----------


## veitnamcam

Bambi burgers, see previous pics I ate them  :Grin:

----------


## Angus_A

Spaghetti with garlic, herb and butter sauce, neighbors gave me a bunch of fresh parsley  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Legs are about the only good thing on a crayfish fyi  I'm normally first in raid the legs and goneskis


Toby, Toby, Toby, Toby, Toby.  The best part on a crayfish is the yellow mustard dipping sauce that comes prepacked in the body cavity for dipping bits of tail flesh in.

----------


## Angus_A

> Toby, Toby, Toby, Toby, Toby.  The best part on a crayfish is the yellow mustard dipping sauce that comes prepacked in the body cavity for dipping bits of tail flesh in.


A part of me just died inside from that comment  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Rushy

> A part of me just died inside from that comment


Oh Angus I would have thought that you of all people would be open minded about one of nature's true culinary delights.  In my family when you open a steamed crayfish that is the first bit we all head for.

----------


## Gibo

> Oh Angus I would have thought that you of all people would be open minded about one of nature's true culinary delights.  In my family when you open a steamed crayfish that is the first bit we all head for.


You must have a mole similar to pointers  :Psmiley:

----------


## Angus_A

> Oh Angus I would have thought that you of all people would be open minded about one of nature's true culinary delights.  In my family when you open a steamed crayfish that is the first bit we all head for.


Wait..are we talking about the roe here? Because if so completely agree. Never bought a crayfish before so for all i know they could come packaged with dipping sauce :p

----------


## Gibo

> Wait..are we talking about the roe here? Because if so completely agree. Never bought a crayfish before so for all i know they could come packaged with dipping sauce :p


Getting Warmer  :Wink:

----------


## Angus_A

Well, i'm completely lost  :Oh Noes:  Going to go cry in my hovel now over my lack of crayfish.   :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

> Well, i'm completely lost  Going to go cry in my hovel now over my lack of crayfish.


Be a bit more particular. Crayflesh :Have A Nice Day:  or you may be sent some  cray mustard  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Wait..are we talking about the roe here? Because if so completely agree. Never bought a crayfish before so for all i know they could come packaged with dipping sauce :p


Nope. Catch (or buy) a crayfish. Steam it whole to cook it. Break it open (or if you really know your way around one then unhinge the body) and there it is mustard coloured dipping sauce.  Watch out for brothers coming over left and right shoulders with hooked fingers.

----------


## Rushy

> Be a bit more particular. Crayflesh or you may be sent some  cray mustard


Do you eat it Gibo?  I go fucking nuts for it.

----------


## Angus_A

> Nope. Catch (or buy) a crayfish. Steam it whole to cook it. Break it open (or if you really know your way around one then unhinge the body) and there it is mustard coloured dipping sauce.  Watch out for brothers coming over left and right shoulders with hooked fingers.


ooooooooooooooh that stuff! Well now i feel like a moron XD

----------


## Gibo

> Do you eat it Gibo?  I go fucking nuts for it.


Nah mate, dont really eat much crayfish, find it a bit rich and had it too often as s kid. Koura now your talking.   :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Koura now your talking.


Yep the are sweet little buggers alright. I used to catch them by the bucket load as a kid

----------


## veitnamcam

Pound of bait and pound ? of venison inside fillets for me and the mini me's tonight.
I ate most of the bait and a bit of the venison while cooking it :Grin: :thumbup:



Yea i know it doesn't look like inside fillets but when you start with this kind of thing :Wink:

----------


## kiwi39

Makes my pork roast look pretty sick by comparison .... I'd swap it all for a pound of bait

----------


## veitnamcam

> Makes my pork roast look pretty sick by comparison .... I'd swap it all for a pound of bait Attachment 17261Attachment 17262


Looks PFG to me :thumbup:

I love crackleing.

----------


## big_foot

> Makes my pork roast look pretty sick by comparison .... I'd swap it all for a pound of bait Attachment 17261Attachment 17262


Looks bloody divine mate, love the pic, don't like the comment :Zomg:

----------


## veitnamcam

> ... I'd swap it all for a pound of bait


How do you think i get bait? Swapsies of course !:thumbup:

----------


## Toby

Beers below average imo. Soz @Gibo

----------


## kiwi39

Dont you like Willies @Toby ?


Tim

----------


## Angus_A

Had roast mutton with a balsamic reduction and a terrine of caramelized onion  :Grin:  came out beautifully, wish i'd taken a photo.

----------


## Dundee

that pork looks divine............ :Yuush:

----------


## Toby

> Dont you like Willies @Toby ?
> 
> 
> Tim


Nah apparently not. Strange eh?

----------


## Dundee

> Dont you like Willies @Toby ?
> 
> 
> Tim


fannys better :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

I just found my dinner on the lawn :Sick:

----------


## Rushy

> I just found my dinner on the lawn


Vomit? Rabbit? Lamb? Pheasant?  Come on Gibo we need more details than that.

----------


## Gibo

> Vomit? Rabbit? Lamb? Pheasant?  Come on Gibo we need more details than that.


Someone put a cigi butt in my beer, waste of good backsteak  :Sad:

----------


## Rushy

> Someone put a cigi butt in my beer, waste of good backsteak


Waste of a good beer as well.

----------


## savageshooter

Ok, Ill have a crack......

Buffalo wings

You do this with expensive american buffalo style chilli sauces or got for cheaper thai (not sweet) sauces from the asian food shop.

If you want to add my REAL heat to it, go to Fire Dragon Chillies | Can you Handle the hottest? and get some of Clints ultra hot sauces. He grows the worlds hottest chillis.

A bit of blue cheese dressing on the side.




Roast Sika Venison courtesy of Spanners






About to be finished off with some gravy.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ok, Ill have a crack......
> 
> Buffalo wings
> 
> You do this with expensive american buffalo style chilli sauces or got for cheaper thai (not sweet) sauces from the asian food shop.
> 
> If you want to add my REAL heat to it, go to Fire Dragon Chillies | Can you Handle the hottest? and get some of Clints ultra hot sauces. He grows the worlds hottest chillis.
> 
> A bit of blue cheese dressing on the side.
> ...


You had me at chilly and blue cheese.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

But are you sure spanners didn't shaft you with a kid goat? :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## kiwi39

niiiiiiice ...

----------


## savageshooter

> You had me at chilly and blue cheese.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> But are you sure spanners didn't shaft you with a kid goat?



Naa it was the real deal....he didnt shoot it though..hehe

----------


## savageshooter

If you are keen on chilli's hopefully will have a heap of ghost chillis this season if you wanna try a couple..hehe

----------


## Toby

> If you are keen on chilli's hopefully will have a heap of ghost chillis this season if you wanna try a couple..hehe


Aren't those extremly hot?

----------


## savageshooter

> Aren't those extremly hot?


2006 world record for heat. Ive tried slices of them and that has me chugging 2-3 litres of milk. A whole one?.......dont think my balls are big enough for that.

Carolina Reaper is the current champ..speaking of champs, chilli champs start early this year if anyones keen.

----------


## Toby

Do ya spew drinking that much milk? Watched a few of ny mates spew trying to drink heaps of milk

----------


## savageshooter

> Do ya spew drinking that much milk? Watched a few of ny mates spew trying to drink heaps of milk


I didnt, but 2 people who tried a slice of ghost chilli drank a 1 litre of milk extremely quickly then spewed. I know it sounds weird but gargling milk helps when you have had something that hot.

----------


## Dundee

Oh bugger that cook it first,pass on the hot shit :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> 2006 world record for heat. Ive tried slices of them and that has me chugging 2-3 litres of milk. A whole one?.......dont think my balls are big enough for that.
> 
> Carolina Reaper is the current champ..speaking of champs, chilli champs start early this year if anyones keen.


Where are these champs and what happens there??

----------


## veitnamcam

> If you are keen on chilli's hopefully will have a heap of ghost chillis this season if you wanna try a couple..hehe


For sure:thumbup:

----------


## savageshooter

> Where are these champs and what happens there??


http://nzchillieatingchamps.org.nz/

Run by the man who owns firedragonchillies.com


He runs "heats" (excuse the pun) up and down the country in the major centres as you can see onh the link. I think he has a video of this years final on there too.

Everyone has a glass of milk and beer in front of you, if you touch it you're out, if you're sick, you're out, if you're leave the table you're out.

You start out at the lower end of the scale of hot chillis and work up in heat levels , everyone has to chew the chilli for 30 secs show everyone you chewed it(as some peopel swaollow them whole) then swallow it, wait a few minutes then move on..
Clint might involve spicy food like wings, chilli concarnage, chilli pizza, chilli vodka, chilli beer etc.

As the rounds go on the chillis get hotter until you get to ghost chilli, scorpian moruga, carolina reaper(current hottest)

If 2 people are left there might be a chilli pizza race at the end.

So its last man(or woman) standing.

----------


## Gibo

Id be into a bit of that!! Bet im not as hard out as i think i am though  :Wink:

----------


## savageshooter

> Id be into a bit of that!! Bet im not as hard out as i think i am though


Yeah the heat on some of them is quite...astounding for want for a better word. the super hot ones dont hit you straight away the heat will build up over 5 minutes and not stop!...causes anxiety in some people believe it or not.

----------


## Angus_A

I had vodka infused with scorpion peppers once, damn near went to hospital because it was so f*cking painful  :Grin:  gets you all the way through.

----------


## veitnamcam

If I can get few i will test on work mates  :Wink:  :Grin:

----------


## Angus_A

Yellow Scorpian Morouga | Fire Dragon Chillies 

Might have a go with these  :Grin:

----------


## savageshooter

> Yellow Scorpian Morouga | Fire Dragon Chillies 
> 
> Might have a go with these




Yep they'll spice up a meal or 2. maybe a bit late in the season to put seed down though.

----------


## Angus_A

Well it can be a project for next year or something.

----------


## savageshooter

> Well it can be a project for next year or something.


Definately, you can still find Ghost chillis(bhut jolokia) at some garden stores i even saw them in pak n save in the hutt a while back. 
They are plenty hot!

----------


## savageshooter

Breasts!

Ok not officially dinner, but one I have done a couple of times and i wanna share.

Duck breast with blackberries stuffed in chicken breast wrapped in bacon!.

If the ducks a bit gamey this dish really cuts though it. Women will eat this one no wucken furries!

----------


## savageshooter

And yet another non official dinner post.

Shanks and Shins! Dont mince em!.

These are fallow shanks and shins after a warm bath in sauce in the slow cooker.

----------


## kiwi39

Caramelised tomatoe and onion fettucine with roasted garlic and capers


Tim

----------


## Rushy

I just did a nice rolled roast of pork on the BBQ. Nothing left to show you guys though.  Ate it.

----------


## veitnamcam

Venison Shanks are bloody awesome.
I have to cut the boney no meat end off red ones to fit em in the slow cooker.
This has the added bonus of letting the marrow fat out and adding to the flavor.:thumbup:

----------


## Rushy

> Venison Shanks are bloody awesome.
> I have to cut the boney no meat end off red ones to fit em in the slow cooker.
> This has the added bonus of letting the marrow fat out and adding to the flavor.:thumbup:


Do you slow cook them VC? Edit. Add in. Don't answer that VC I should have read all of your post.

----------


## Gibo

> Do you slow cook them VC? Edit. Add in. Don't answer that VC I should have read all of your post.


 :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Rushy

> 


Ahh shaddup why don't you!  It has been a full on day Gibo.

----------


## kiwi39

> Ahh shaddup why don't you!  It has been a full on day Gibo.


Mt Rushmores about to blow lads, stand well clear


Tim

----------


## Gibo

> Ahh shaddup why don't you!  It has been a full on day Gibo.


Man of leisure....full on..... nah dont beleive ya  :Psmiley: 
Or did you do a cafe crawl??

----------


## veitnamcam

> Do you slow cook them VC? Edit. Add in. Don't answer that VC I should have read all of your post.


Yes but I find all day is not enough, put the shanks on the night before. And add veg etc midday the next day,this way if you so desire you can remove the meat from the bone and continue(good if its chocka with shanks) and all the sinew will be a gorgeous gelly and oh so tender.

----------


## Rushy

> Yes but I find all day is not enough, put the shanks on the night before. And add veg etc midday the next day,this way if you so desire you can remove the meat from the bone and continue(good if its chocka with shanks) and all the sinew will be a gorgeous gelly and oh so tender.


Thanks VC.  Must give it a go.

----------


## veitnamcam



----------


## Rushy

Is that cabbage VC?  I love that stuff but never get it as my missus doesn't like it.

----------


## savageshooter

> Attachment 17393


Waaasaaaaabi!

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 17393


I like your style VC  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Is that cabbage VC?  I love that stuff but never get it as my missus doesn't like it.


Yep, good just steamed a bit,butter,lots of cracked pepper.

----------


## veitnamcam

The spuds are shit. I gotta build myself a vege garden at this house!

----------


## Rushy

> Yep, good just steamed a bit,butter,lots of cracked pepper.


Yum I am envious. If I ever visit that'll do me for dinner.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yum I am envious. If I ever visit that'll do me for dinner.


Righto the cray mustard can go in the wheelie bin then :Grin:

----------


## Angus_A

Slow roasting a lamb shank tonight, bit of ale and some thyme and garlic. Pretty simple. Serving it over couscous.

----------


## Angus_A

> Yep, good just steamed a bit,butter,lots of cracked pepper.


I like it braised in cider with plenty of sliced onions  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Raging Bull

> Slow roasting a lamb shank tonight, bit of ale and some thyme and garlic. Pretty simple. Serving it over couscous.


Photos...

----------


## veitnamcam

> I like it braised in cider with plenty of sliced onions


Have you seen the price of cider !

----------


## Angus_A

> Have you seen the price of cider !



I only ever buy it to cook with it so it doesn't bother me too much  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Have you seen the price of cider !


Have you seen the boysincider  :Wink:  dirty bitch!!

----------


## Angus_A

> Have you seen the boysincider  dirty bitch!!


Oh god i had that like, 2 years ago and threw my guts up shortly after. That shit is rank.

----------


## Raging Bull

> Have you seen the price of cider !


Make your own. Theres a lot of cider on the shelf these days.... which isn't actually cider.

----------


## Gibo

> Oh god i had that like, 2 years ago and threw my guts up shortly after. That shit is rank.


I have never tried it, just laugh at the name  :Grin:

----------


## Angus_A

> I have never tried it, just laugh at the name


I wouldn't recommend it, all the crap those guys make is just awful. Except their scrumpy, it's just crap enough to be perfect for scrumpy hands  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> I wouldn't recommend it, all the crap those guys make is just awful. Except their scrumpy, it's just crap enough to be perfect for scrumpy hands


Is that the same as magnum hands???

----------


## Angus_A

> Is that the same as magnum hands???


I dunno, does it involve two beverages, a fuckload of duct tape and poor decision making? If so, yes.

----------


## Gibo

> I dunno, does it involve two beverages, a fuckload of duct tape and poor decision making? If so, yes.


Yes sounds like it, have to drink them, smash them if you want your hands back.... Not a wise mans game

----------


## Angus_A

> Yes sounds like it, have to drink them, smash them if you want your hands back.... Not a wise mans game


Yeah that's the same game  :Grin:  played it on my birthday.

----------


## veitnamcam

You guys have lost me lol

----------


## Angus_A

> You guys have lost me lol


Edward Fortyhands - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

There ya go  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Edward Fortyhands - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
> 
> There ya go


Roger

----------


## Gibo

> Roger


No, Edward  :Grin:

----------


## Angus_A

Mutton confi, with plenty of cumin, beef stock, tomato concentrate and other stuff. Served with rice and homemade flatbread  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Rushy

Where are your veges Angus?  You gotta have your veges or you don't get any pudding. Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Angus_A

Veges are for people who can afford them  :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

> Veges are for people who can afford them


Grow you own Angus.

----------


## Angus_A

> Grow you own Angus.


No space for it, this property has a shared garden space and it's been completely taken up by the landlords stuff  :Sad:

----------


## Bill999

got any recipes for scallop guts Angus? got heaps going to waste at the moment haha

----------


## veitnamcam

> got any recipes for scallop guts Angus? got heaps going to waste at the moment haha


Smash up the shells and guts in a steel bucket and freeze.
Take next time you go fishing and chuck handfulls over occasionally.
Snapper go nuts for it.

----------


## Raging Bull

> No space for it, this property has a shared garden space and it's been completely taken up by the landlords stuff


Theres always space.  Improvise...

----------


## Angus_A

> got any recipes for scallop guts Angus? got heaps going to waste at the moment haha


You can use the gills, they are really common in chinese cooking. just poach them in water or broth then slice em up and stir fry them with whatever. Delicious. 
If your scallop has roe attached to it there's plenty of things that can be done with that too. You can soak the roe in soy sauce, a tiny bit of sugar and a bit of mirin if you have it and it's awesome on rice and in sushi.

----------


## Angus_A

> Theres always space.  Improvise...


Nah there really isn't i wish i could i really do but it's all concrete on my property and the garden area is completely taken up with kale and silverbeet.  :Sad:

----------


## Raging Bull

> Nah there really isn't i wish i could i really do but it's all concrete on my property and the garden area is completely taken up with kale and silverbeet.


Warehouse storage bins... bit of soil from the neighbours... a few seeds, a bit of rain, sunshine...

----------


## Angus_A

Oh true, why didn't i think of that  :Dark Mood:

----------


## Dundee

Got plenty of 20 litre containers here. just cut one side out and drill holes in the bottom. They use too have a 10litre bucket potatoe compition at the RSA.

----------


## Angus_A

> Got plenty of 20 litre containers here. just cut one side out and drill holes in the bottom. They use too have a 10litre bucket potatoe compition at the RSA.



Will have to give it a go  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> Will have to give it a go


How many containers do you want? I could give them to Neckshot next time he is heading that way.

----------


## Bill999

im a bit slow I can smell them from a hundred meters away 
these will have to do, tough life

----------


## Bill999

also angus it is all about how creative you can be, thats strawberries, tomatoes lettuice , basil and potatoes and kumara as an experiment, and a mango tree for a bit of variety

all housed inside a piece of spouting in my kitchen
Im hoping for square potatoes

----------


## Angus_A

That's really cool man  :Have A Nice Day:  
I'll have to try that at the next place as i've only got a couple of months left on this lease.
Saved that photo as a reference.

----------


## Angus_A

> im a bit slow I can smell them from a hundred meters away 
> these will have to do, tough life


Well you've got plenty to work with there! If you can smell them though that's not a good sign...

----------


## Bill999

oh na those scallops are perfect the guts outside in the bucket are getting a bit phewey

----------


## Bill999

and if you do need ideas for growing sing out im an avocado orchardist by trade so have a few ideas up my sleeve

----------


## Angus_A

> and if you do need ideas for growing sing out im an avocado orchardist by trade so have a few ideas up my sleeve


Thanks man  :Have A Nice Day:  i will definitely take you up on that. If i were going to start growing things it'd be herbs, i'm always running out of fresh herbs. Namely thyme and parsley -_-

----------


## Bill999

yep they are easier still
a pot on the window sill or three and you are away, mine need a bit of a prune they are getting out of control

----------


## Bill999

scallop and avocado sushi, just to keep it rolling

----------


## Rushy

> scallop and avocado sushi, just to keep it rolling


Damn now that is classy. Yum.

----------


## Maca49

Anyboby got a recipe for baked trout with a rice based stuffing?  :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

> Anyboby got a recipe for baked trout with a rice based stuffing?


You got to catch one first :Psmiley:

----------


## Angus_A

> Anyboby got a recipe for baked trout with a rice based stuffing?


Yeah i do, i'll put it up when i get home today.

----------


## Maca49

Remember I'm 10 yrs older than you so you still have some catching up to do :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yeah i do, i'll put it up when i get home today.


Angus I "tagged" ya in a heart thread but may have cocked it up.
Send your add again.

----------


## Angus_A

Alright, found it! 

This is pretty basic but you could add things to it certainly. 

2 large red capsicums sliced
1 large fennel bulb, thinly sliced plus the leaves (about 1/4 cup of those, chopped) 
extra virgin olive oil  
1 cup cooked rice (that's like, 1/3 cup uncooked) 
2 tablespoons pine nuts 

1 big arse trout. 

Preheat the oven to 220, spread the fennel bulb and capsicum out on a tray, coat with some oil, salt and pepper. Roast for 30 minutes or so until they are browned. 
mix rice, fennel leaves and pine nuts (bit of lemon zest wouldn't hurt either) spoon it inside the fish. 
Move the veges to the center of the tray, put the stuffed trout on top, season it well with salt and pepper and roast for 20 minutes or so. 

Done  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

I had trout cakes,spaghetti and runny eggs,thanks Mrs D :Thumbsup: 

 :Grin:

----------


## kiwi39

Why do you need tom sauce @Dundee when spaghetti is made by watties and already contains it !!??


Tim

----------


## Dundee

Who said i put watties on the spaghetti but i did any way :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

He's a twisted sister Kiwi?

----------


## mrs dundee

Lol

----------


## ebf

Mrs is off doing another agribusiness horticulture course tonight, so I'm fending for myself...

Lamb back steaks, baby potatoes with parsley butter and some mixed veg  :Thumbsup:  Oh and a glass or two of Merlot...

----------


## veitnamcam

Looks good when i turn my phone upside down :Grin:

----------


## ebf

Friggin ipad, pic right way up on my laptop, but upside down on ipad  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Rushy

> Mrs is off doing another agribusiness horticulture course tonight, so I'm fending for myself...
> 
> Lamb back steaks, baby potatoes with parsley butter and some mixed veg  Oh and a glass or two of Merlot...
> 
> Attachment 17627


Looks like you are fending pretty well ebf.

----------


## kiwi39

> Mrs is off doing another agribusiness horticulture course tonight, so I'm fending for myself...
> 
> Lamb back steaks, baby potatoes with parsley butter and some mixed veg  Oh and a glass or two of Merlot...
> 
> Attachment 17627


That lamb looks pretty good .... Where'd you get that ??  :Wink: 

I wouldn't like to be in your Veldskoene when mrs Safkiwi discovers you hoovered the back steaks in her absence  :Zomg: hnoes:


Tim

----------


## Dundee

Roast hare again last night. 
Mrs Ds plate

My plate

----------


## Rushy

Pre Watties obviously

----------


## Breda

You're a hard shot Dundee. There is no doubt the lack of veg and the indulgence in watties means you're 100% Kiwi bloke....

Thought you'd like this. Chip sandwhich (with T sauce) garnished with Paua slivers


The full how to is here OUT OF THE CAVE: Shucking Paua!

----------


## Dundee

Yeah that looks good Tim here is the after shot. :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

> Mrs is off doing another agribusiness horticulture course tonight, so I'm fending for myself...
> 
> Lamb back steaks, baby potatoes with parsley butter and some mixed veg  Oh and a glass or two of Merlot...
> 
> Attachment 17627


Sounds like you got it rough ebf? :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> You're a hard shot Dundee. There is no doubt the lack of veg and the indulgence in watties means you're 100% Kiwi bloke....
> 
> Thought you'd like this. Chip sandwhich (with T sauce) garnished with Paua slivers
> 
> 
> The full how to is here OUT OF THE CAVE: Shucking Paua!


You are all class Tim

----------


## Rushy

> Yeah that looks good Tim here is the after shot.
> Attachment 17703


Now that is what I am used to seeing from you Dundee.

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice crispy mutton chops.
Forgot to take pic

----------


## Angus_A

Venison heart confi or paua ravioli. Can't decide  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Had venison steak and fried spuds tonight no pics, but the Mrs got the steak sussed,little bit of red coming thru and it wasn't soaked in watties had gravey on it. :Grin:

----------


## Angus_A

> and it wasn't soaked in watties had gravey on it.


Who are you and what have you done with the real Dundee?  :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

> Who are you and what have you done with the real Dundee?


Some slow learners :Grin:  If there is gravy I will use it on meat if not you all no the picture :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Nice crispy mutton chops.
> Forgot to take pic


Yum VC. My missus wouldn't know mutton if she trip over and fell face first into it? Lamb is all I have been limited to for the last 25 bloody years.  And I mays as well say no fucking cabbage either while I am having a whinge.

----------


## Dundee

> Yum VC. My missus wouldn't know mutton if she trip over and fell face first into it? Lamb is all I have been limited to for the last 25 bloody years.  And I mays as well say no fucking cabbage either while I am having a whinge.


Come down and blow a hoggets head off Rushy,I will even unlock the gate for ya :Grin:    Had poachers before I'm sure the old man has lost count of what is left :Wtfsmilie:  :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

Had mutton chops and runny eggs for lunch :Nom Nom:

----------


## Angus_A

Mutton and eggs, not a combination i have ever heard of but sounds good! Must experiment  :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

> Come down and blow a hoggets head off Rushy,I will even unlock the gate for ya   Had poachers before I'm sure the old man has lost count of what is left


Thanks for the offer Dundee.  One day.. You are on my bucket list.

----------


## big_foot

Got a new BBQ and half a beast couple of weeks ago been working my way up through the BBQ meat- sausages, schnitzel, rump, porterhouse and tonight was big fuckin inch an a half eye filet.

Cranked the 2 of the four burners up full bore with the lid down got her smokin hot and biffed the steak on to sear all the sides up nice and brown then put them up on the warming rack with the lid down on about half revs for 10-15min. Opened her up an re-seared off the sweaty juices and put it on the plate to rest for a while, fuckin softest, juiciest meat I've ever had. bloody beautiful.

Only reason I didnt post any pics cause I didnt want you lot tracking me down and raiding my freezer :ORLY:

----------


## Rushy

> Only reason I didnt post any pics cause I didnt want you lot tracking me down and raiding my freezer


Fair enough coz we would do that big_foot

----------


## big_foot

> Fair enough coz we would do that big_foot


Like moths to a flame aye Rushy :Wink: 

Funny thing was in the process of cooking it I said to the Mrs " I've never cooked a steak this thick before so I don't really know what I'm doing but I think this I how Ramsey does it"

----------


## Toby

Had some pork rips in this good as marinade mum taught me. 

I saw eggs up there which got me thinking anyone else here like a poached egg with a runny yolk then dipping frys into it? best shit out imo.

----------


## Bill999

started cooking a brisket in the webber at 5.30 this morning 
late lunch evening meal for the work do today. bloody brilliant, soft as can be
awesome

----------


## Dundee

Can't beat those ducks and chooks that lay the runny egg :Grin:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

More rom Lichfield tonite, best eggs you can buy, poached with salt and ground pepper for breakfast tomorrow! :36 1 8:  :36 1 8:  :36 1 8:  :36 1 8:  :36 1 8:  :36 1 8:

----------


## Rushy

> More rom Lichfield tonite, best eggs you can buy, poached with salt and ground pepper for breakfast tomorrow!


You should get your own chooks Maca. Treat them right and those are the best eggs ever.

----------


## Maca49

Rushy I don't want chooks, theocrats will get them, but working on my daughter coz my grand daughters would love some!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy I don't want chooks, theocrats will get them, but working on my daughter coz my grand daughters would love some!!!


Yeh be careful with that. My mother in law had chooks and took my young daughter in the hen house to feed them when she was three and traumatised her for life. She is shit scared of all birds now ( which is stupidly annoying).

----------


## Angus_A

I'm kinda keen to get some once i move next year.

----------


## veitnamcam

Summers a bitch.

----------


## Toby

Beetroot are something I have recently started eating. They are the shit!! and using the juice on mash spud to make it pink and it taste pretty good too

One of those steaks looks like the south island a bit lol

----------


## Gibo

Toby, go to garden or supy, buy raw/ fresh beetroot, peel, chunk and roast. Love the tinned stuff but not really real beetroot.
Btw what are those nuts on your chin???

----------


## Toby

No nuts on my chin mate. Never had fresh beetroot

----------


## Gibo

Its mean roasted just treat it like kumara or spuds

----------


## Rushy

> Its mean roasted just treat it like kumara or spuds


Beetroot is bloody fantastic roasted Gibo.

----------


## kiwi39

> Beetroot is bloody fantastic roasted Gibo.


Beet root roasted in olive oil and balsamic and served with feta and pinenuts ......

Oh shit !! There I go on one of my Mediterranean waffles again ...  :Grin:   :Wink: 


Tim

----------


## Gibo

> Beet root roasted in olive oil and balsamic and served with feta and pinenuts ......
> 
> Oh shit !! There I go on one of my Mediterranean waffles again ...  
> 
> 
> Tim


Keep waffling i was dribbling so it worked!!!

----------


## kiwi39

Personally, I find it odd that those verges I hated the most as a kid are the ones I really like as an adult ... Pumpkin, parsnip and beet root 


Tim

----------


## Gibo

Same, asparagus and brocolli. Eat the shit raw buy the fistfull

----------


## Rushy

> Same, asparagus and brocolli. Eat the shit raw buy the fistfull


Gibo I just put a steer in the freezer and found a couple of beef rolled roasts from the last one down the bottom. I am thinking they would be good on the spit over a camp fire somewhere accompanied by a Dutch oven full of roast vege.  I feel the need for another organised hunt trip coming on.

----------


## Dundee

Great recipe for the Xmas chook

Easy Chicken Recipe 

Here is a chicken recipe that also includes the use of popcorn as a stuffing -- imagine that. When I found this recipe I thought it was perfect for people like me who are not sure how to tell when poultry is thoroughly cooked but not dried out. Give this a try. 

1 chicken 
1 cup melted butter 
1 cup stuffing 
1 cup uncooked popcorn 
Salt/pepper to taste 

Preheat oven to 200 degrees. 
Brush chicken well with melted butter salt and pepper. 
Fill cavity with stuffing mixed with popcorn. 
Place in baking pan with the neck end toward the back of the oven.  Listen for the popping sounds. When the chicken's arse blows the oven door open and the chicken flies across the room and lands on the table, it's done and ready to eat..  :Thumbsup:  :Grin:  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Maca49

> No nuts on my chin mate. Never had fresh beetroot


You can't beet a good root Toby :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Special start to the New Year
Demolished by myself and my Aussie daughter in law.  Given to me by my Taupo friend, what are they?

----------


## P38

Sweetbreads  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

Yep Pete Affco specials, bloody treat for sure!

----------


## P38

> Yep Pete Affco specials, bloody treat for sure!


Maca

My old man loved sweetbreads.

He'd have inhaled that lot in seconds and looked around for more.


Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

tell the us what sweet bread is? Looks like crumbed fish gutz? :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Toby

> tell the us what sweet bread is? Looks like crumbed fish gutz?


I can't remember exactly where its from but something from inside a sheep irrc. Last time I had some I had it on bread and it tasted weird and started eating them by them selves they are nice as with a bit of salt

----------


## savageshooter

My version of slow cooked pulled pork.

Gonna take a few hours yet.



Its been rubbed with brown sugar, aniseed, cinnamon, chilli smoked paprika, bbq smoked and pepper and seared off Is cooking in onions garlic chicken sotcok corona hickory smoke.

The crackling has already gone..hehe

Wil lbe served on buns, coleslaw, jalopenos and bbq sauce  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

> tell the us what sweet bread is? Looks like crumbed fish gutz?


Thymus gland from neck area I think.

----------


## Dundee

> Thymus gland from neck area I think.


No head left on my hoggets :ORLY:

----------


## Maca49

Well just crumb their guts, it'll taste near enough :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> Well just crumb their guts, it'll taste near enough


plus add Watties :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

About the texture of scallops DD

----------


## veitnamcam

Roast wild pork,gravy,new spuds,butter,pumpkin, "trees" as the kids call them (broccoli)

----------


## P38

Cold Meat & Salads for Me tonight  :Have A Nice Day: 



Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

That looks yum Pete :thumbup:

----------


## Rushy

> Roast wild pork,gravy,new spuds,butter,pumpkin, "trees" as the kids call them (broccoli)
> 
> Attachment 18302


I had you picked for more meat than that VC.  Nice meal though

----------


## Rushy

> Cold Meat & Salads for Me tonight 
> 
> Attachment 18304
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Very nice Pete.  Very summer season meal.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I had you picked for more meat than that VC.  Nice meal though


Yea i went back for more :Wink:

----------


## P38

> That looks yum Pete :thumbup:


Yes it was yummy......... went back for seconds  :Have A Nice Day: 

Then chased it down with a couple of Beers.  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Yes it was yummy......... went back for seconds 
> 
> Then chased it down with a couple of Beers.


As you do.

----------


## Angus_A

Doing salt crusted roast chicken tonight  :Grin:  will post pictures when it's done. Should be some good eats  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> Doing salt crusted roast chicken tonight  will post pictures when it's done. Should be some good eats


Fark must be burnt by now :Grin:

----------


## Toby

I'm thinking venny stew for lunch tomorrow. I'll chuck it together in the morning if I remember too

----------


## Angus_A

> Fark must be burnt by now


Bloody phone died  :Omg:  waiting for it to turn back on so i can upload the picture.

----------


## Angus_A

Grrr, bloody photo came out all blurry  :Yuush: 

You get the idea though haha, was one of the best roasts i've ever done.

----------


## Rushy

> Grrr, bloody photo came out all blurry 
> 
> You get the idea though haha, was one of the best roasts i've ever done. 
> Attachment 18405


Jeez you eat late Angus. You posted that at a quarter to mid night.

----------


## Maca49

Bit of trouble getting the salt crust off ? :X X:

----------


## Rushy

> Bit of trouble getting the salt crust off ?


Ha ha ha ha, that brought up mental images of Angus and a Jack Hammer on the kitchen bench.

----------


## Maca49

Interesting way to cook, forgot about it,

----------


## Dundee

We had roast mutton and beef slow cooked in crock pot and new potatoes from PT's garden.
Mutton on the left beef on the right.

----------


## Rushy

Beef and mutton together you greedy bugger.

----------


## kiwi39

> Grrr, bloody photo came out all blurry 
> 
> You get the idea though haha, was one of the best roasts i've ever done. 
> Attachment 18405


Did you mix egg whites with the salt @Angus_A ??


Tim

----------


## Angus_A

> Jeez you eat late Angus. You posted that at a quarter to mid night.


We had a few beers after so i uploaded once everyone had left.

----------


## Toby

> I'm thinking venny stew for lunch tomorrow. I'll chuck it together in the morning if I remember too


I'm making a ham one instead since the venison has been moved from fridge to freezer now. Cooking as well speak once the spuds are soft I'll dig in.

----------


## Angus_A

> Did you mix egg whites with the salt @Angus_A ??
> 
> 
> Tim


It's a french salt crust so it's about 2 cups salt, an egg white and a cup of flour with just enough water to turn it into a workable paste. In my opinion it's superior the the spanish way of doing it because you have a much tighter seal and it's far less time consuming to remove once cooked (just cut long the edge and the whole top of the crust pulls off)

Made a sauce with some reduced beer, lemon juice, lemon zest, garlic, rosemary and peppercorns. Finished it with butter and strained it, came out really well considering i was kinda improvising :p

----------


## Toby

Done enough for me

----------


## Raging Bull

> Done enough for me


Too hot for stew, its SUMMER! Looks bloody good though.

----------


## Toby

Bloody hot alright but felt like stew so I'm having stew  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Is that lunch or dinner Toby odd time for a meal :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

> Is that lunch or dinner Toby odd time for a meal


linner or dunch whatever floats your boat

----------


## Dundee

I suppose aye eat when ya hungry.

----------


## veitnamcam

Looks good, just needs some greens and orange in there :Wink:

----------


## Toby

I was gonna chuck kumara in but t would of taken longer to cook. I cut the spuds small enough to cook fast

----------


## Dundee

Forgot to add the watties last night so here tis.....yummmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## veitnamcam

Steak eggs and chips here.

----------


## Dundee

Fried spuds,eggs,chips and left over cold meat.

----------


## Dundee

Also chicken nuggets

----------


## Rushy

> Also chicken nuggets


Are you cooking Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

> Are you cooking Dundee.


I got a Wife :Grin: 

Kids got the nuggets I scored the left over meat :Yuush:

----------


## mrs dundee

Rushy Mr Dundee doesn't know how to cook, lol

----------


## veitnamcam

That's what he tells you :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy Mr Dundee doesn't know how to cook, lol


He was a soldier Mrs D. Of course he can. He is just not coming forward with the information.

----------


## Maca49

Yep classic I'm dumb, I can't cook, bullshit! I bet he can buy groceries too! Give him a flick round the ears for holding out so long!

----------


## veitnamcam

Got my dinner on. Slow cooked roast mutton.



Was gonna have eel but...:rolleyes:

----------


## mikee

> Got my dinner on. Slow cooked roast mutton.
> 
> Attachment 18473
> 
> Was gonna have eel but...:rolleyes:


We got 6 yesterday in the bay , I shoulda saved you one, slimy bloody things

----------


## mrs dundee

> Yep classic I'm dumb, I can't cook, bullshit! I bet he can buy groceries too! Give him a flick round the ears for holding out so long!


He doesn't and hasn't been to the supermarket for years since the little Dundee s were babies, he's a spoilt man.I guess PT will b the cook while I'm away.

----------


## Maca49

I can see all the boys recipes coming out quick smart!

----------


## mrs dundee

yeah probably lol

----------


## P38

> He doesn't and hasn't been to the supermarket for years since the little Dundee s were babies, he's a spoilt man.I guess PT will b the cook while I'm away.


Mrs D

It's a good thing to teach your boys to cook for themselves........ even the oldest Boy  :Wink: 

We taught all our Four Boys to cook at least one good meal from bout 10 years of age.

Gran taught them to make biscuits from the Edmonds Cook Book too .......... MMMMMM Peanut Brownies

They all had to take turns cooking a family meal at least one night each week, that left Me and Mum to cook one meal each for the week and one meal was usually Saturday or Sunday takeaways or cheese on toast or some such .

The person cooking did not have to do the washing up, those that didn't cook did this chore.

The cook also decided what the meal was too and had to make sure the ingredients were already available or on the shopping list.

This system worked great and when they all left home we were confident they could all cook at least one good meal and were capable of washing up afterwards.

The only downside was when they left home the thinking up, cooking meals and washing up was left to Me and Mum for the entire week.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## mrs dundee

Well said P38, PT he can cook, young Sean Dundee going to get some lessons from me soon, do some baking.

----------


## veitnamcam

Out of the slow cooker(been turned off last 2 hours) and into a preheated to supernova oven for 10-12 mins to crisp up fat.




Made a real gravy with the stuff left in slow cooker(wife only ever does packet shit) got a bit carried away and made too much...waste not want not :Grin: 



Might not be much on the presentation but DAM I can cook meat if i do say so myself:thumbup: :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

Trumpeters arise :Grin:  looks good enough to eat! Probably agree with you on that!

----------


## P38

> Out of the slow cooker(been turned off last 2 hours) and into a preheated to supernova oven for 10-12 mins to crisp up fat.
> 
> Attachment 18526
> 
> 
> Made a real gravy with the stuff left in slow cooker(wife only ever does packet shit) got a bit carried away and made too much...waste not want not
> 
> Attachment 18529
> 
> Might not be much on the presentation but DAM I can cook meat if i do say so myself:thumbup:


I'd be in like a robbers dog VC.

Num num num

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

Looks bloody good VC  :Thumbsup:    The slow cooker cooked it not you :ORLY:

----------


## Rushy

Hand some over the fence VC. I had a big lunch but could definitely give that a whirl.

----------


## EeeBees

I so love being a carnivorous omnivore!!!!!   That looks beautiful, VC

----------


## veitnamcam

> I so love being a carnivorous omnivore!!!!!   That looks beautiful, VC


It was delicious thanks.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Looks bloody good VC    The slow cooker cooked it not you


In that case i guess none of us cook anything?

----------


## Maca49

Well done, now go wash the pots and pans, oh and that slow cooker! DD doesn't need one of those he already is by the sound of it!

----------


## veitnamcam

Done... All in the dishwasher  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

Bloody hell, what can one say!

----------


## savageshooter

Damn I should of got the camera out

Had lamb kofta with homemade roast pumpkin cumin hummus and made some Tzatiki too,Musroom rice, some fresh cucumber and tomato. With a side of pulled pork. :Thumbsup:

----------


## P38

Phew! 33c here today, the pool has had a thrashing and it's still bloody hot

Tonight's dinner 

Honey & Pearl Sweet Corn on the cob dripping in melted butter and freshly baked Bread, washed down with a cold Heineken  :Psmiley: 

Just the right dinner for a Hot Summers Night.

Sorry about the picture ............ just couldn't wait to tuck in.


It hit the spot too I can tell you.

Off for an evening walk with my wife shortly ................ My intended route will definitely pass by Rush Munro's  

P38 can feel a Blueberry scoop on a waffle cone coming on.   :Have A Nice Day: 


Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

Good on ya Pete

----------


## savageshooter

> Out of the slow cooker(been turned off last 2 hours) and into a preheated to supernova oven for 10-12 mins to crisp up fat.
> 
> Attachment 18526
> 
> 
> Made a real gravy with the stuff left in slow cooker(wife only ever does packet shit) got a bit carried away and made too much...waste not want not
> 
> Attachment 18529
> 
> Might not be much on the presentation but DAM I can cook meat if i do say so myself:thumbup:


No such fing as too much gravy! :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> No such fing as too much gravy!


Only if there is no watties :Grin:

----------


## Angus_A

Put veitnamcam's venison heart and liver to use tonight, will be done in 30 minutes. Pics incoming  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> Put veitnamcam's venison heart and liver to use tonight, will be done in 30 minutes. Pics incoming


Is this a tui add Yeah rite :Thumbsup:

----------


## Angus_A

The finished product 

Sent from my Bambook S1 using Tapatalk now Free

----------


## Maca49

Geeze DD he still had a min to go when you posted that!!!

----------


## Toby

Looks good. Is that enough to feed you?

----------


## Maca49

See told ya on time not everytime, looks like a long drop sitting? :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Well what did ya do with it? looks a bit more in depth than "fryed it" :Grin:

----------


## Angus_A

Ended up grinding the liver and heart,  adding plenty of mixed spice, oats,  caramalized onion and garlic, made them into rounds,  poached them in clarified butter and served with a warm apple and chilli salad and garlic puree.

Sent from my Bambook S1 using Tapatalk now Free

----------


## Toby

I thought the things on top were spud haha

----------


## veitnamcam

that sounds edible not offal  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Looks good I can smell it from here, looks like that raw French mince number

----------


## Dundee

To be honest i'd rather eat meat than the organs of animals but it sure looks well presented Angus :Thumbsup:

----------


## Angus_A

Man, the photo came out like crap. Stupid phone  :Omg:

----------


## Rushy

> See told ya on time not everytime, looks like a long drop sitting?


Looks like an albino and a greeny went before him Maca.

----------


## Maca49

Real classic Rushy, I'll go have a cuppa laughing thanks!

----------


## big_foot

After my annual beer and ham induced weight gain apparently I'm gunna be on lettuce leaves for a while :Sick: 

Todays afternoon tea/early dinner not big on it myself but I know some on here rave about it :Wink: 


Threw it together out of some random shit in the fridge.

p.s. Dont be expecting anything from me in the MAN FOOD thread for a while :Oh Noes:

----------


## veitnamcam

Yum! What's the fish?(there is fish right ?!)

----------


## veitnamcam

Break out the wasabi and soy sauce :thumbup:

----------


## Rushy

> After my annual beer and ham induced weight gain apparently I'm gunna be on lettuce leaves for a while
> 
> Todays afternoon tea/early dinner not big on it myself but I know some on here rave about it
> Attachment 18811
> 
> Threw it together out of some random shit in the fridge.
> 
> p.s. Dont be expecting anything from me in the MAN FOOD thread for a while


bf like you the scales in my bathroom need to be re calibrated after the Christmas cake so I am on the lettuce leaves as well.  I like the sort of random shit you have in your fridge. There is nothing like that in mine unfortunately.

----------


## Toby

Sugar on lettuce leaves in pretty nice

----------


## P38

> Sugar on lettuce leaves in pretty nice


Toby

Never tried that........ But I do know;

A medium rare rib eye on lettuce with a side of fried onions and mushrooms is even better.  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

Slow roast wild pork.

Attachment 18835

Attachment 18837

Bacon not really necessary but.
5 min crisp up in oven.

----------


## Toby

Cook pork with pork for extra porkyness  :Grin: 

Spag bol here

----------


## Rushy

> Slow roast wild pork.
> 
> Attachment 18835
> 
> Attachment 18837
> 
> Bacon not really necessary but.
> 5 min crisp up in oven.
> 
> Attachment 18841


Fuck that looks fantastic I wonder what I am having

----------


## Gibo

Chilli covered chicken drumsticks for me, im gonna eat about 5 of them after the 27km walk TSK took me on today!! Sore fucking feet ya hua!!

----------


## Rushy

> Chilli covered chicken drumsticks for me, im gonna eat about 5 of them after the 27km walk TSK took me on today!! Sore fucking feet ya hua!!


Sounds good Gibo. 27 K's is a fair stretch you deserve some good tucker.

----------


## Gibo

> Sounds good Gibo. 27 K's is a fair stretch you deserve some good tucker.


What a thing to do on my last day off ha ha, first hunt of the year so had to give it a good nudge. Not a lot seen but we know whats there now  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## big_foot

> Slow roast wild pork.
> 
> Attachment 18835
> 
> Attachment 18837
> 
> Bacon not really necessary but.
> 5 min crisp up in oven.
> 
> Attachment 18841


Fuck the sushi I want that :Psmiley:

----------


## EeeBees

Left over smoked trout...YUM...

----------


## Dundee

Well possum trapper and I have been batching had a nice meal the other night of fries and chicken patties that pt served when I got in late from hay making.

Tonight PT had cooked up eggs the last of the chips and ham steaks...........the bugger bet me to it i was out late.

I settled for a microwaved steak and cheese pie on vegemite toast with a splash of watties sauce :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

OK we all accept if not appreciate your unhealthy T sauce addiction Dundee but microwaving a steak!!@!!!!@%$^$#!@

----------


## Dundee

I read the instructions :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Shaking head in disbelief smiley

----------


## Pengy

It looks like something you would find in A & E on a saturday night  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Rushy

Ok Dundee, you win.  There is no way Angus would ever come up with something like that. Do your taste buds ever go on strike?  That is not a dinner photo, it is a disaster scene.

----------


## savageshooter

> Well possum trapper and I have been batching had a nice meal the other night of fries and chicken patties that pt served when I got in late from hay making.
> 
> Tonight PT had cooked up eggs the last of the chips and ham steaks...........the bugger bet me to it i was out late.
> 
> I settled for a microwaved steak and cheese pie on vegemite toast with a splash of watties sauceAttachment 18944



Needs chilli, Ive got some chillis in a green house growing well.......

----------


## Gibo

> Well possum trapper and I have been batching had a nice meal the other night of fries and chicken patties that pt served when I got in late from hay making.
> 
> Tonight PT had cooked up eggs the last of the chips and ham steaks...........the bugger bet me to it i was out late.
> 
> I settled for a microwaved steak and cheese pie on vegemite toast with a splash of watties sauceAttachment 18944


Seen it all now! Thats some smashed pie!

----------


## Maca49

Looks like something that would send you to A& E on any bloody night!

----------


## Gibo

> Looks like something that would send you to A& E on any bloody night!


It looks like something they gave me cream for at the sex clinic  :Sick:

----------


## Dundee

quwerstion  for uya fuullas and fullesses  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

just got back from river haven't had dinner yet just a few beersies

had cold meat in the fridge been cooked a week ago   think will it be eatable or shall i chuck it to the mutts?

----------


## EeeBees

Dear Dundee, if you can make a palatable hash out of a nuked pie on vegemite toast, three month old meat would be ok :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:   Good God man.   Hurry up and get home Mrs Dundee before he dies of the plague :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> Dear Dundee, if you can make a palatable hash out of a nuked pie on vegemite toast, three month old meat would be ok  Good God man.   Hurry up and get home Mrs Dundee before he dies of the plague


As late as it is EeeBees I will have cold mutton on my vegemite toast with watties if i'm not here tomorrow blame Osh :Thumbsup: 

Best i gross you all out with a photo?

----------


## EeeBees

Oh go on then!!!

----------


## Maca49

No need I'm spewing already! :Zomg:

----------


## EeeBees

:Sick:  :Grin:  :Sick:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Fark burnt the toadst :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  sud look the same with vegemitey :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Yep it was good dogs cand have de resyt not much left :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Rushy

> It looks like something they gave me cream for at the sex clinic


Ha ha ha ha have you had galloping knob rot as well Gibo?

----------


## Rushy

Carnage on a plate Dundee.

----------


## Gibo

> Ha ha ha ha have you had galloping knob rot as well Gibo?


Nah luckily, just being a smart ass  :Grin: 
Pm me your new cell number, just tried to call and the one i have is no good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Rushy

Will do.

----------


## veitnamcam

I could feel my cholesterol getting dangerously low so fried this lot up for me and the kids.

Dry cured smoked streaky bacon.
Venison steak.
Mushrooms.
Onions.
Free range eggs.

All cooked in generous amounts of butter:thumbup:

----------


## Dundee

That looks bloody good but I will pass on the onions. :Thumbsup: 
Dunno what I'll have tonight but it won't be that flash. :ORLY:

----------


## P38

What ever it is Dundee I bet it will include Marmite and Watties T Sauce  :Wink:

----------


## savageshooter

> Yep it was good dogs cand have de resyt not much left
> 
> Attachment 18989Attachment 18990Attachment 18991


Would ya like some meat with that salt?

Almost as bad as me! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> What ever it is Dundee I bet it will include Marmite and Watties T Sauce


Vegemite :Thumbsup:

----------


## kiwi39

Mrs kiwi39's (callsign kiwi40) lasagne. 
Dinner tonight whilst working. 

One day I'm going to try to dry this in the freeze drier

----------


## Dundee

Cheese on toast tonight :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Dundee that is three nights in a row you have had toast for dinner.  Bet you can't wait for Mrs D to get back.

----------


## Dundee

> Dundee that is three nights in a row you have had toast for dinner.  Bet you can't wait for Mrs D to get back.


Takeaways tonight :Thumbsup:   She can't wait to get back either. Text this morning said "on bus glad to get out of this hell hole"

----------


## Gibo

> Takeaways tonight  She can't wait to get back either. Text this morning said "on bus glad to get out of this hell hole"


Wont it be cold by t time?

----------


## EeeBees

I have got some venison thawing on the bench as I write to make into a stew for tomorrow's dinner...cannot wait... :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Mmm venison stew... Love it, best second and third days. My go to when i have to fend for myself round home. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> I have got some venison thawing on the bench as I write to make into a stew for tomorrow's dinner...cannot wait...


Well that got my mouth watering EeeBees. Stew is more of a mid winter meal to me but I am sure I could suffer through eating it in the summer time ha ha ha ha.

----------


## EeeBees

Rushy I thought that myself as I was chopping the onions...it is really cold here today...venison stew is anytime stew for me, sorry!!!  I do have a couple of veni t-bones in the freezer but I am saving them :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Fresh snapper and gurnard with chips  :Have A Nice Day: 

Fish courtesy Mikee:thumbup:

----------


## Dundee

Off to the supplier again. :Grin:   Didn't I do well :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> Off to the supplier again.  Didn't I do well
> Attachment 19138


The photo stamp says 3/11/13 so no not really  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

> The photo stamp says 3/11/13 so no not really


Well it lasted 3mths nearly :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Well it lasted 3mths nearly


Thats pretty good concidering, sure your not hiding a secret stash from mrs D??

----------


## EeeBees

:Grin:

----------


## mikee

> Fresh snapper and gurnard with chips 
> 
> Fish courtesy Mikee:thumbup:
> 
> Attachment 19136



mmmm no, i did nothing. You caught em, processed them and cooked em. All I did was provide the transport. Bit tird now though. We had pan fried snapper with salad and sweet chilli sauce just now in fact. 

Sorry no picture and its all in my tummy now

----------


## Gibo

> Sorry no picture and its all in my tummy now


Good man, please dont show us after processing  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> Thats pretty good concidering, sure your not hiding a secret stash from mrs D??


I got all sorts of stuff hidden around the ranch but can't find it :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> I got all sorts of stuff hidden around the ranch but can't find it


It will be right where you look last  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

hate the bees but like there product............didn't see that sting coming did yas? :Grin: 



Flash on flash off time for top ups :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Rushy

> It will be right where you look last


I find stuff is generally where it got left.  Doesn't make it any the easier to find though.

----------


## Maca49

> I got all sorts of stuff hidden around the ranch but can't find it


Tie a piece of string to your old fellow so you'll remember!

----------


## Maca49

> hate the bees but like there product............didn't see that sting coming did yas?
> 
> Attachment 19161Attachment 19162
> 
> Flash on flash off time for top ups


They've been around a while DD, still going!

----------


## Gibo

> hate the bees but like there product............didn't see that sting coming did yas?
> 
> Attachment 19161Attachment 19162
> 
> Flash on flash off time for top ups


You shouldnt hate bees dundee, they keep us alive  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> You shouldnt hate bees dundee, they keep us alive


We'd be fucked without them Gibo.

----------


## EeeBees

They would have been working hard today to keep their hives at the right temperature

----------


## veitnamcam

Hot smoked kahawai, in brine made up of 2cups salt one cup brown sugar a crushed garlic clove and a sprinkle of chilly flakes overnight.
Dryed then smoked in bbq.









Then thought why am i only smoking the fish?



No plate photo was hungry  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Very nice VC

----------


## kiwi39

We had roast chicken on the bbq .... And ... 

Roast Spuds done in Duck fat ... BLOODY AMAZING ... Roasties in Duck fat ... Superb 

No Photos sorry ...

----------


## Maca49

> Hot smoked kahawai, in brine made up of 2cups salt one cup brown sugar a crushed garlic clove and a sprinkle of chilly flakes overnight.
> Dryed then smoked in bbq.
> 
> Attachment 19210
> 
> Attachment 19211
> 
> Attachment 19212
> 
> ...


Where do you get the pellets Cam, looks good,

----------


## veitnamcam

They were clearance at mega 10

----------


## mikee

> Hot smoked kahawai, in brine made up of 2cups salt one cup brown sugar a crushed garlic clove and a sprinkle of chilly flakes overnight.
> Dryed then smoked in bbq.
> 
> Attachment 19210
> 
> Attachment 19211
> 
> Attachment 19212
> 
> ...


No dinner photo here either, went out to get the groceries and came home with a new BBQ, overspent so not much $$ left for this weeks chow.  Just as well we have some fish

----------


## veitnamcam

> No dinner photo here either, went out to get the groceries and came home with a new BBQ, overspent so not much $$ left for this weeks chow.  Just as well we have some fish


What bbq did ya get?

----------


## mikee

> What bbq did ya get?


Well the way my credit crd is screaming you would think a gold plated one

Broil King

----------


## veitnamcam

Ohh spendy  :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

> We had roast chicken on the bbq .... And ... 
> 
> Roast Spuds done in Duck fat ... BLOODY AMAZING ... Roasties in Duck fat ... Superb 
> 
> No Photos sorry ...



Can't wait for fat duck season :Grin: 

Countdown to 3. Mai 2014 06:30 in Wellington

----------


## mikee

> Ohh spendy


Yeah, we were going to Mitre 10 as they had some on sale,

 Driving past 4 Seasons (also having a sale) stopped to look at the one in he window, wife goes in, comes out and gets me, says "I like this one" and the rest is history...........................................  ..................

----------


## veitnamcam

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha

So she is cooking and cleaning it then? Or anytime something doesn't turn out as planned its her fault cos she wanted this stupid bbq  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## mikee

> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
> 
> So she is cooking and cleaning it then? Or anytime something doesn't turn out as planned its her fault cos she wanted this stupid bbq



Nah, I specifically purchased the "non cooking model' 18 1/2 years ago. I do all the cooking.

----------


## veitnamcam

Fish again surprise surprise.
Rig and gurnard.



Rest of snapper vac packed and frozen, maybe fish pie with left over smoked tomorrow  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Raging Bull

New bbq/smoker setup. 

First burn - Moroccan rub lamb chops.

----------


## Rushy

No tomato sauce VC and even a token green.  Take note Dundee.

----------


## Rushy

> New bbq/smoker setup. 
> 
> First burn - Moroccan rub lamb chops.


Nice BBQ RB.

----------


## EeeBees

> Can't wait for fat duck season
> 
> Countdown to 3. Mai 2014 06:30 in Wellington


102 DAYS...oh cripes

----------


## Dundee

> 102 DAYS...oh cripes


Don't break a leg girl :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> 102 DAYS...oh cripes


So much to do.  So little time EeeBees.

----------


## EeeBees

> Don't break a leg girl


Will not be doing that again, Dundee!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

Mrs VC was kind enough to build this smoked fish pie before going to work so all i had to do is turn the oven on when i got home :thumbup:

Kinda like a shepherd pie but with fish.

----------


## Maca49

> So much to do.  So little time EeeBees.


You'll be moving that day. Murphy told me :XD:

----------


## Dundee

Alas full belly as the good woman is home :Grin:   Ham steaks,chips and farm fresh eggs no need for pics.

----------


## Maca49

Welcome back Mrs DD! Bet he's Happy  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Wow just had a lovely dinner out with my missus.  Mussels, Prawns, Scallops, Venison, Wild Pork, Lamb and Duck.  Fan bloody tastic.

----------


## Pengy

That sounds like my kind of meal Rushy....drooling at the thought of it .
Where?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Wow just had a lovely dinner out with my missus.  Mussels, Prawns, Scallops, Venison, Wild Pork, Lamb and Duck.  Fan bloody tastic.


You bought venison?
Did you hit up the chef about some fresh venison you need to move on :Wink:  :Wink:  nudge nudge.

----------


## Rushy

> That sounds like my kind of meal Rushy....drooling at the thought of it .
> Where?


At a restaurant called Ribier in Huapai.  The chef there won the Wild Foods competition a while back.

----------


## Rushy

> You bought venison?
> Did you hit up the chef about some fresh venison you need to move on nudge nudge.


It was on a plate along with a bunch of other stuff VC.  It wasn't identified on the menu.  It wasn't as good as you or I would cook it but good idea about the move though.

----------


## Bill999



----------


## Rushy

> 


Love that stuff. Where is the Wasabi?

----------


## savageshooter

> 




And a lovely tube of wasabi  on the extreme right....looks awesome!

----------


## Bill999

its growing on me savage shooter, every peice has the smear

----------


## Bill999

there it is rushy

----------


## Rushy

God on ya.

----------


## veitnamcam

On ya bill:thumbup:

Just sent your pic to the wife :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> On ya bill:thumbup:
> 
> Just sent your pic to the wife


Let me know if that works out for you VC and I will send the pic to mine if it does.

----------


## Bill999

that picture was for you and you alone VC you cant go round showing everyone
otherwise that will be the last special photo you get

----------


## Dundee

Looks farhn disgusting :Sick:    Roast mutton two days in a row :Grin: 


Just my opinion though :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Let me know if that works out for you VC and I will send the pic to mine if it does.


Worked last time, sushi for tea the next night. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> that picture was for you and you alone VC you cant go round showing everyone
> otherwise that will be the last special photo you get


Just count yourself lucky i didn't post it on the internet! :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Looks farhn disgusting


130 million Japanese can't be wrong Dundee.

----------


## Gibo

> Looks farhn disgusting   Roast mutton two days in a row
> 
> 
> Just my opinion though


I bet if we coverd sushi in watties you'd be in like flynn!!

----------


## Dundee

Nah :XD:

----------


## Gibo

What about this.........duck sushi!!!

----------


## Toby

> What about this.........duck sushi!!! 
> 
> Attachment 19397


Looks good, just get rid of the stuff below and above and take the meat in the middle and you'll have yourself a good feed

----------


## kiwijames

Spaghetti with salmon, arugula (rocket) and capers. My mother in law can't cook for shit so I knocked this out before she took over my kitchen again.

----------


## R93

Where did you steel the salmon from?

----------


## kiwijames

> Where did you steel the salmon from?


Your fridge

----------


## R93

> Your fridge


Your lying for sure, coz I cant catch a friggin salmon!!!!! :Oh Noes:

----------


## kiwijames

> Your lying for sure, coz I cant catch a friggin salmon!!!!!


Oh I know that. Your cook bought a packet of the nice stuff

----------


## mikee

> Your lying for sure, coz I cant catch a friggin salmon!!!!!


My mum got 27 last year!! Can't be that hard

----------


## Bill999

> What about this.........duck sushi!!! 
> 
> Attachment 19397


that 
Looks
AWESOME

----------


## R93

> My mum got 27 last year!! Can't be that hard


Maybe I should just pay your mum to catch them for me? I need to get out more.

----------


## R93

> Oh I know that. Your cook bought a packet of the nice stuff


Bitch!!

----------


## Barefoot

Little bit of Slow Roast Goat tonight  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 19483
> 
> Attachment 19484
> 
> Little bit of Slow Roast Goat tonight


Are they from the other day Barefoot?

----------


## Barefoot

Yip, they were left at my place.

----------


## Rushy

> Yip, they were left at my place.


That was a bit silly of him.  Good score

----------


## Dundee

Watties :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Rushy

> Watties


Not a drop in sight Dundee.

----------


## Barefoot

> Watties


Its spelt G R A V Y   :Wink:

----------


## Toby

I had to cook tea tonight so I do what I do best. Roast goose that I shot yesterday

----------


## Rushy

> I had to cook tea tonight so I do what I do best. Roast goose that I shot yesterday
> 
> Attachment 19577



Shouldn't it have more time to age.

----------


## Toby

> Shouldn't it have more time to age.


My taste buds blew that theory out of the water  :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

Now that looks like top work chef Toby.

----------


## Maca49

> I had to cook tea tonight so I do what I do best. Roast goose that I shot yesterday
> 
> Attachment 19577


First Michelin star coming up! :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

The roast veges look like perfection too, Toby...

----------


## Toby

> The roast veges look like perfection too, Toby...


Oh they were too. I wasn't sure if they were going to burn to the bottom but they seemed to be fine. Only thing I forgot was the stuffing  :Pissed Off:

----------


## EeeBees

OH NO, no stuffing...that's the best part :Grin:

----------


## mrs dundee

Toby that looks very yummy i bet it was.You will make a good hubby one day.

----------


## Maca49

You mean wife Mrs DD

----------


## Toby

> You mean wife Mrs DD



Hahahahaha 

ya checky old fart  :Psmiley:

----------


## P38

Least you wont go hungry Toby.

----------


## Dundee

Home made venison burgers and new fried garden spuds here :Cool:

----------


## P38

Mrs D sure looks after you Dundee.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Supermarket eggs :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Looked a lot like my dinner Dundee.  Minus the burger buns, the venison, the egg and the fried potato.  On second thoughts it is nothing like my dinner.

----------


## Dundee

Plus a little watties :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

There is no helping the culinary insane!  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Dynastar27

> White chocolate is my guess.


If i remember correctly Jaquie makes awesome Nachos lol

----------


## Dynastar27

> If i remember correctly Jaquie makes awesome Nachos lol


Sorry was for Rushy lol

----------


## Rushy

> Sorry was for Rushy lol


If you go using real names on this inter web thingy, people will work out who I am.  Oh that's right you already did. Ha ha ha ha. Yep sure was good at those but hasn't made em in donkeys yonks. Can't remember the last time I had those.

----------


## Maca49

Taupo rab & hare stew,

----------


## veitnamcam

Bbq

----------


## Dundee

Smashed over some left overs tonight. :Grin: 

Bit of a mixture really to add to my new bottle. :Grin: 

Venison steak,fried spud and battered trout and a savoury pie :Thumbsup: 


New bottle of watties woohooo!!!

----------


## Pengy

I think the master chef contestants are safe for now Dundee  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Yeah there food looks like shit :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

No picks but had some friends around for tea.
Chicken nibbles,sausages,bacon,paua patteis,whitebait patties, whole yearling red backsteak and there were some bowls of salad stuff too i think.

----------


## Toby

The only salad worth touching at a bbq is potato salad

----------


## veitnamcam

> The only salad worth touching at a bbq is potato salad


Yea there was one of those, my plate was full with stuff off the bbq :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

> my plate was full with stuff off the bbq


Right there with you on that one. I grab a plate load of meat and if theres room in the guts look for some potato salad

----------


## mrs dundee

Marca49 not supermarket eggs but yummy farm eggs  PT has chooks and ducks .

----------


## kiwi39

Cant beat duck eggs for an omelette


Tim

----------


## Maca49

I bought some quail eggs in the UK, they are just great fried!

----------


## Barefoot

> I bought some quail eggs in the UK, they are just great fried!


How many to make a meal?

----------


## Rushy

> How many to make a meal?


At least a dozen per person Barefoot. Ha ha ha ha

----------


## veitnamcam

Dammit was a bit slow getting home and the kids ate most of it!

----------


## Rushy

Woo hoo. I am having schnitzel.

----------


## square1

Big Js burger of the week for me.

----------


## Rushy

> Woo hoo. I am having schnitzel.


Was bloody larverly.

----------


## P38

Rushy

 :Useless: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Can only be provided now with a gastroscope or colonoscopy.

----------


## P38

I'll Pass Thanks Rushy

----------


## veitnamcam

> Can only be provided now with a gastroscope or colonoscopy.


Do they use the same camera for both?

----------


## Rushy

> Do they use the same camera for both?


I would sincerely hope not. But if they did then I would elect the gastroscope first.

----------


## Maca49

I've got some of the clean out shit they give you for a colonoscopy I'll send it up, most amazing drink you can have Rushy @Rushy

----------


## Happy

> Do they use the same camera for both?


1to go VC but I suspect skulduggery to 10 K. @veitnamcam

----------


## Maca49

> How many to make a meal?


About half a doz with some sausage and bacon, if you see some and haven't tried them they are yum, in London spend a morn at the borough markets!

----------


## Maca49

> At least a dozen per person Barefoot. Ha ha ha ha


They're good Rushy

----------


## Maca49

> 1to go VC but I suspect skulduggery to 10 K. @veitnamcam


Bigger one for the arseholes I've met. If your over 50 go have one, it just might save your life,my wife would be fighting for her life now if it hadn't been for that camera, got it early and so far cured!

----------


## EeeBees

You'll NEVER guess what I had for tea...and no foto either!!    Come on guess... :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

Do you give in? :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

Bartered some pancetta for RED venison bacon...bewdiful... :Nom Nom:  :Nom Nom:  :Nom Nom:

----------


## Gibo

Did you batter some pancetta for RED venison bacon...was it bewdiful...???

----------


## Dundee

Dinner at 2200hrs hot bacon and cheese sandwiches :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

> Did you batter some pancetta for RED venison bacon...was it bewdiful...???



Yes I did Gibo!!! :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Yes I did Gibo!!!


Shit im good  :Wink:

----------


## EeeBees

:Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Barefoot

> Dinner at 2200hrs hot bacon and cheese sandwiches


Damn it, I'm going to be thinking about them when I go to bed tonight.
Oh well, at least I know what I will be having for breakfast now.

----------


## veitnamcam



----------


## savageshooter

> Attachment 19820


Pub Grub!

----------


## veitnamcam

good too.

----------


## Dundee

Bet the kids left the rabbit food? :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Bet the kids left the rabbit food?


na mine are taught to eat what they are given :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> na mine are taught to eat what they are given


Mine are taught eat wat ya catch :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: or kill

----------


## veitnamcam

> Mine are taught eat wat ya catchor kill


Don't let them go to Hamilton then ! :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Mine are taught eat wat ya catchor kill


It is pretty easy to catch a lettuce Dundee, they are permanently rooted and can run very fast at all.

----------


## hunter308

> Mine are taught eat wat ya catchor kill


So how many possums do the boys make you eat each week from what they kill for fur :p my son got it fed to him on a camp with his youth group he reckoned it was yummy

As for me last night I boned out that pigs head I had sitting in the freezer from when I was going to try one of angus's recipes that I never got around to doing so I had a crack at roasting it on my charcoal BBQ using indirect heat by putting the coals off to one side of the grate 2hrs later was tasting time and it was stupidly nice, half the trouble is since I got that charcoal BBQ the missus keeps asking me to cook the meat on it but why not I love food cooked on the BBQ, tonight it is ham steak and some spare ribs I found in the freezer being cooked on it.

----------


## Dundee

So how many possums do the boys make you eat each week from what they kill for fur :p my son got it fed to him on a camp with his youth group he reckoned it was yummy


None yet Hunter308 the Mrs won't let him throw them in the slow cooker,but PT is willing to give it a go. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## hunter308

> So how many possums do the boys make you eat each week from what they kill for fur :p my son got it fed to him on a camp with his youth group he reckoned it was yummy
> 
> 
> None yet Hunter308 the Mrs won't let me throw them in the slow cooker,but PT is willing to give it a go.


Fixed  :Psmiley: 
My boy lives in the south island (apparently you can get possum pies down there somewhere) it was his camp leader that bought int he possum meat so he never got to see how it is prepared for cooking but he reckoned it tasted like chicken

----------


## Toby

The meat was steamed venison and roast chicken then once cooked shredded and thrown into a fry pan with some mint sauce chicken gravy and well yeah its a new way to eat venison to me and a bloody good one if I do say so myself. The veges were still a bit raw though, still edible

----------


## Rushy

All vegetables are edible raw Toby.  Better for you like that as well.

----------


## veitnamcam

even rubarhb ?

----------


## Rushy

> even rubarhb ?


As a kid I used to get in the shit for picking and eating the old mans rhubarb.  So yes but FFS not the leaves.

----------


## Gibo

> even rubarhb ?


Try pulling that out of your arm with string  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Rushy

> Try pulling that out of your arm with string


What?

----------


## Gibo

> What?


Dont worry old mate, you may get it one day. Bit of a thread crossover  :Grin:

----------


## hunter308

> As a kid I used to get in the shit for picking and eating the old mans rhubarb.  So yes but FFS not the leaves.


As a kid I used to nick the peas off my aunties plants and eat them raw one day she caught me and made me eat a shitload of cooked peas at dinner time till I puked have not touched peas since can't stand the taste of them now

----------


## Rushy

> Dont worry old mate, you may get it one day. Bit of a thread crossover


Aaahh got you.

----------


## Toby

> As a kid I used to nick the peas off my aunties plants and eat them raw one day she caught me and made me eat a shitload of cooked peas at dinner time till I puked have not touched peas since can't stand the taste of them now


Should of nicked her strawberries and see what she comes up with

----------


## veitnamcam

did you hear the one about the women without arms or legs that won the strawberry picking competition ?

----------


## Dundee

> did you hear the one about the women without arms or legs that won the strawberry picking competition ?


No but got a funny feeling we will :Grin: 

Those rhubarb leaves are the quick end to lambs that get in the garden.

----------


## veitnamcam

jammey cnut

----------


## gadgetman

Finally think I'm getting the hang of steak. Farm kill porterhouse from the sister-in-law tonight. Photo's don't quite show it but outside 1/4's grey and middle 1/2 red/pink. Lot's of nice fresh veg and no Watties to me seen and those are fairly large plates.

----------


## Dundee

I bet @TimeRider had watties? :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Looks good to me

----------


## gadgetman

> I bet @TimeRider had watties?


That is TimeRiders steak cut in half @Dundee. Not a drop of Watties to be seen. Normal service will resume shortly I suspect.

----------


## hunter308

> Should of nicked her strawberries and see what she comes up with


I did but she thought it was the birds gettin them, the old bag never caught me out nicking those but in saying that I got the strap for reaching under the fence of the neighboring house to nick the feijoas while at te puke primary but did not stop me I just made bloody sure I was not going to get caught again.

----------


## veitnamcam

looks good GM.
why has it taken so many years to get the hang of?

----------


## gadgetman

> looks good GM.
> why has it taken so many years to get the hang of?


Not something I've grown up with eating much of. And when we did have it, ... well I guess you know how it was requested. Even Mrs Gadget is converted. I didn't think that would ever happen.

----------


## TimeRider

Not the greatest photos, they tasted good anyway.




> I bet @TimeRider had watties?


 :O O:  Good heavens, no!

----------


## veitnamcam

Mrs VCs first ever rabbit stew/casserole.



When I met her she wouldn't eat anything that didn't come in plastic, pork and venison have been our staples for years now but something about bunnys(and goats to a lesser extent) she had some mental issue with.:rolleyes:

I skinned and broke this one down last night.



Then browned the bits in a frying pan so it looked more like chicken  :Grin: 

Told her to cook it just like her chicken thing, she asked me if it was any good I said "yea, what did you think of it?" "alright" "what did it taste like?" begrudgingly "chicken":thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

WIN! 

She would eat chicken 5 nights a week if i let her.

----------


## Dundee

The last deer that we got,no the one before that one we did some roast cuts instead of steaks.

And it was bloody beautiful roasted in the oven not the slow cooker.

----------


## Toby

Hey looks guys Dundees learning! Or did he use gravy to surpise the gut?  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Toby Toby Toby gravey goes on meat watties goes on everything :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

trout must really taste like shit if you put it on that! :Grin:

----------


## Toby

have you ever eaten tomatos with tomato sauce?

----------


## Dundee

trout isn't meat :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

> trout isn't meat


na but it is everything else

----------


## Rushy

> trout isn't meat


Well it's not fucking vegetables

----------


## Gibo

> trout isn't meat


Its happened everyone, the watties has made Dundee delusional!!! Fish is meat mate  :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

> Well it's not fucking vegetables


No, Watties is doing that!

----------


## kiwijames

Steak sandwich on Turkish bread with baby spinach, caramelised onions and mushrooms. Quick dinner and one if my favourites.

----------


## Dundee

Far canal gay rum :Grin:

----------


## P38

> Far canal gay rum


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Well spotted and articulated Dundee.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## teFerrarri

Had a skinned back wheel of a wild porker in the freezer, minced the beast and constructed Pork and Pistachio Terrines wrapped in homecured bacon with poached apples in a sweet mustard syrup......went down a treat with homegrown mashed spuds and garden salad

----------


## Rushy

What a stunning looking meal

----------


## P38

> Attachment 20298
> 
> Had a skinned back wheel of a wild porker in the freezer, minced the beast and constructed Pork and Pistachio Terrines wrapped in homecured bacon with poached apples in a sweet mustard syrup......went down a treat with homegrown mashed spuds and garden salad


Num Num Num !  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Bill999

Sushi time

----------


## Gibo

> Sushi time


Nice!!! And just about enough wasabi for one  :Wink:

----------


## P38

Good Old Spag Bol on the plate tonight  :Thumbsup: 



Num Num Num  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

mutton chops, wish i had sushi.

----------


## kiwijames

> Good Old Spag Bol on the plate tonight 
> 
> Attachment 20350
> 
> Num Num Num 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


That's fusilli Pete  :Wink:

----------


## Toby

What's the knife for Pete?

----------


## Dundee

gross and gross :Grin:  Gunna try stinky goat roast tomorrow. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## P38

> What's the knife for Pete?


Decoration. 

My wife set the table, I cleaned up and put the knife back in the draw.

She'd have a fit if she knew.   :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

> That's fusilli Pete


Yep

Had to use Pasta Spirals ....... no Spaghetti in the cupboard.

Someone ate it all and didn't put it on the shopping list  :Wink:  

No pasta now either  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Bill999

> gross and gross Gunna try stinky goat roast tomorrow.


Haha, you would

----------


## P38

> gross and gross Gunna try stinky goat roast tomorrow.


Buddy?

----------


## Dundee

> Buddy?



Na the one possum trapper shot with the bow. :Have A Nice Day:    Tonights dinner

----------


## Dundee

We have finally tasted goat meat..............Buddy run for cover!

Very tasty roasted,quite similar to mutton

Here is the spread tonight or what we had for dinner.

----------


## Toby

How could you taste it with all that sauce on it? though from the billys I've tasted that sauce is the reason you liked it  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Only gravey on the goat Toby :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Toby

Ahhh can't see shit on my phone  :Psmiley: 

Point still stands!

----------


## Dundee

I went back and tried a piece without gravy too. That bloody goat of ours better behave. :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> Ahhh can't see shit on my phone 
> 
> Point still stands!


VC gave ya his phone :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Cut Buddys nuts out NOW!

If you get a nice fat young nanny to eat you will never rate lamb highly again :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

His nuts have gone long ago :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## P38

> I went back and tried a piece without gravy too. That bloody goat of ours better behave.



Behave Buddy or Be a Burger ................ Your choice!   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> Cut Buddys nuts out NOW!
> 
> If you get a nice fat young nanny to eat you will never rate lamb highly again


I love feeding my townie mates 'lamb cuttlets' and then telling them they are "goat chops"  :Grin:

----------


## square1

Looks good  @Dundee! You have the same plates as my folks, too bad we broke them all growing up though!

EDIT. Fark I ended up a few pages back by mistake, not really current hahaha

----------


## Dundee

Heres tonights plate @square1

Left over goat ,fried spud ,spaghetti. :Grin:

----------


## P38

> I love feeding my townie mates 'lamb cuttlets' and then telling them they are "goat chops"


Gibo

I love feeding my wife's snobby friend Goat........ she thinks she's eating lamb.

She'd spew , physically, if she knew.

I don't feel it's right to correct her ......... after all she says she knows everything so who am I to dispute this.  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

> Heres tonights plate @square1
> 
> Left over goat ,fried spud ,spaghetti.
> 
> Attachment 20487


Good on ya Dundee  :Thumbsup: 

Watties Spaghetti and Watties T Sauce in the same meal  :Thumbsup: 

Single handily keeping ole P38 in the manner in which he so richly deserves to be kept  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Toby

> Heres tonights plate @square1
> 
> Left over goat ,fried spud ,spaghetti.
> 
> Attachment 20487


Did you put the marmite/vegemite? on that toast? gotta be the horriest job ever lol

----------


## P38

> Did you put the marmite/vegemite? on that toast? gotta be the horriest job ever lol


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Very funny Toby.  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Toby

Just spotted the yellow lid. Gotta be vegemite

----------


## P38

This was my Dinner tonight.


BK Hawaiian Burger. 

Coke tasted like shit until I half filled it with Rum

Burger wasn't much better either, Tasted about as good as the picture looks   :Oh Noes: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

> Just spotted the yellow lid. Gotta be vegemite


Well spotted Toby

Yep that's Vege alright 

Probably adds depth to the meal and brings out to the subtle flavours of the spaghetti and T sauce  :Cool: 

Put hairs on ya chest and/or the palms of your hands, too  :Wink: 


Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

> Good on ya Dundee 
> 
> Watties Spaghetti and Watties T Sauce in the same meal 
> 
> Single handily keeping ole P38 in the manner in which he so richly deserves to be k
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Just keeping the watties employers working :Grin:

----------


## P38

> Just keeping the watties employers working
> 
> Attachment 20489


You really are and old romantic at heart aren't you Dundee.

I bet Mrs D was impressed with your candle light Dinner 

We're looking at filling about 14 million cans next week alone, maybe you can buy a couple more for your sauce cellar.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## square1

Chicken tacos for me, very fiery!

----------


## veitnamcam

venison steak, and sides

----------


## Dundee

Looks like you got a hard chook cull that one VC :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

roast hoggart spuds and kumara.
with a packet mint gravy that was actually pretty good.

----------


## Gibo

Fallow back steak having a rest before it gets slithered up for homemade pizza  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> venison steak, and sides
> 
> Attachment 20508


The chips look a bit anaemic VC

----------


## Rushy

> Fallow back steak having a rest before it gets slithered up for homemade pizza 
> Attachment 20596


Bugger the pizza Gibo, post it up here.

----------


## veitnamcam

> The chips look a bit anaemic VC


Yea its a piss off of mine that her indoors always undercooks chips.

----------


## Rushy

> Yea its a piss off of mine that her indoors always undercooks chips.


Ha ha ha ha mine goes the other way by jumping on the phone after she puts them in the oven then forgetting to check on them. She's a hard job finding the perfect woman VC.

----------


## Toby

deep fry chips for 6min

----------


## veitnamcam

No fuc%ing way is this house ever having a deep fryer, it would be chicken and chips for the rest of my short obese life :Sick:

----------


## mikee

> No fuc%ing way is this house ever having a deep fryer, it would be chicken and chips for the rest of my short obese life


I am afraid you would have company, We have a deep fryer still in its box, never used too scared to.

----------


## Dundee

Got home late to BBQ venison steak,snarlers and hash browns.  Mrs D said don't eat the steak if you don't want its not cooked enough.

fUCK IT was brilliant juices flowing and tender as!! :Grin:  And it didn't roar :Thumbsup:  It was dead.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Got home late to BBQ venison steak,snarlers and hash browns.  Mrs D said don't eat the steak if you don't want its not cooked enough.
> 
> fUCK IT was brilliant juices flowing and tender as!! And it didn't roar It was dead.


Slowly slowly we will school you Dundee :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

I'm convinced :Cool:

----------


## kiwi39

> Fallow back steak having a rest before it gets slithered up for homemade pizza 
> Attachment 20596


You bloody philistine !!  :ORLY: 

Fallow back on a pizza. Now I've heard it all.


Tim

----------


## Dundee

> Fallow back steak having a rest before it gets slithered up for homemade pizza 
> Attachment 20596


Sandwiches would be better than that Itilian pan food :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Rushy

> Chicken tacos for me, very fiery! 
> 
> Attachment 20507


That looks more like Burritos than Tacos but bloody nice what ever they are.

----------


## Rushy

> No fuc%ing way is this house ever having a deep fryer, it would be chicken and chips for the rest of my short obese life


I am with you on that count VC.

----------


## Rushy

> Got home late to BBQ venison steak,snarlers and hash browns.  Mrs D said don't eat the steak if you don't want its not cooked enough.
> 
> fUCK IT was brilliant juices flowing and tender as!! And it didn't roar It was dead.


Medium rare Dundee, medium rare.

----------


## Rushy

> You bloody philistine !!


So you have met Gibo then Tim?

----------


## kiwi39

> So you have met Gibo then Tim?


I know the type  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Roast for the week is chook.

----------


## Rushy

Stuffing yum

----------


## P38

Looks like I'm stuck in a Motel in Hamilton yet again and I'm sick of Takeaways and Bloody Snooty Restaurants   :Sad: 

So tonight I cooked my own meal.

A Dozen Scallops, some Potato Salad and some crusty Bacon & Garlic Bread   :Thumbsup: 



Num Num Num 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

Looks good Pete. Love Scallops.

----------


## P38

> Looks good Pete. Love Scallops.


Me too Rushy.

Although I pretty much F*cked up this time.  :Sad: 



Should of got 2 dozen as this lot barely touched the sides going down.  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam



----------


## Dundee

Ya got a bit of rabbit in ya VC I must say eating all those greens. The old man has picked 6 feeds of fresh field mushrooms now.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ya got a bit of rabbit in ya VC I must say eating all those greens. The old man has picked 6 feeds of fresh field mushrooms now.


nice! to dry i would have thought?
expect some to pop up round these parts after some rain.

----------


## P38

> Attachment 20646


That back steak looks like it's cooked to perfection VC  :Thumbsup: 

And I love bbqed mushrooms and bbqed onions

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

> That back steak looks like it's cooked to perfection VC 
> 
> And I love bbqed mushrooms and bbqed onions
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Naturally :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Mrs D's plate last night.

Dundees plate.. :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Then add the watties :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Who are you and what have you done with Dundee


edit:

New evidence suggest you are the real Dundee. Carry on

----------


## Rushy

Good save Toby

----------


## Dundee

Trout and chips and farm fresh eggs :Thumbsup: 


Time to replenish the supplies :ORLY:  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

they look like how my wife cooks chips, not cooked.

----------


## big_foot

Last night the wife served sushi, which was fine but as we have two food throwing little ******** it makes for quite a mess to clean up. As in a lot of household if you cook, the other cleans up. Now I was pretty fucked after a day in overalls, in the sun, on a gas torch  :Thumbsup:  it took me a fair while getting all the grains of rice out of the carpet so they didn't get trod in.

So I thanked my wife for the lovely dinner and politely asked if we can save such meals for early in the week when I come home with more energy, to which she agreed.

Rocked in tonight after another day sweating the ring out thinking "sweet simple easy to clean dinner", sit down and whats she got on the menu?....... COUS COUS!!  FML :Pissed Off:

----------


## Rushy

> Trout and chips and farm fresh eggs
> Attachment 20709Attachment 20710
> 
> Time to replenish the supplies


Ok VC's chips were anaemic but those are positively albino Dundee.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Last night the wife served sushi, which was fine but as we have two food throwing little ******** it makes for quite a mess to clean up. As in a lot of household if you cook, the other cleans up. Now I was pretty fucked after a day in overalls, in the sun, on a gas torch  it took me a fair while getting all the grains of rice out of the carpet so they didn't get trod in.
> 
> So I thanked my wife for the lovely dinner and politely asked if we can save such meals for early in the week when I come home with more energy, to which she agreed.
> 
> Rocked in tonight after another day sweating the ring out thinking "sweet simple easy to clean dinner", sit down and whats she got on the menu?....... COUS COUS!!  FML


welcome to my world  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

Cous cous, how the shit do you eat that crap? It's one food I avoid like the plague  :Sick:

----------


## Toby

I'm with Maca on this

----------


## Maca49

God where did it come from, yuk yuk yuk! :Pissed Off:

----------


## square1

I don't mind cous cous, my girlfriend's mum makes a few nice dinners with it. I've tried cooking it once but I think I'll stick to rice!

----------


## veitnamcam

I like it done by someone who knows what they are doing(not me )

----------


## square1

Bolletje and hagelslag  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Weevil?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Bolletje and hagelslag Attachment 20712


your going to have to explain that Im afraid!

----------


## Maca49

Weevil!

----------


## Dundee

Not eatable :Zomg:

----------


## square1

Nobody else a bit Dutch? Bolletje is a company that makes heaps of food items and this one is called beschuit, which is pretty hard to describe but I guess its like really light crispy bread, (I have heard of not Dutch people eating them with ham and the like, I have only ever had sweet stuff on them...) and hagelslag is just Dutch chocolate sprinkles, but they're actually good, the Kiwi stuff is complete shite by comparison. Dutch people have a shocker of a sweet tooth  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

I tried some dutch chocolate once that was really salty.
Didn't impress my pallet but Im just a peasant  :Wink:

----------


## TimeRider

> Not eatable


 Looks alright from here, may be eatable..

----------


## Gibo

> Bolletje and hagelslag Attachment 20712


Im sorry but youre doing it wrong. Bacon and egg on bread, chocolate on nipples with cream. 
Back to square one and try again  :Grin:

----------


## JayColli

Clam and bacon chowder with atlantic salmon fish cakes.

----------


## Rushy

> God where did it come from, yuk yuk yuk!


I was of the same opinion for decades but tried it again recently and liked it.

----------


## Rushy

> Im sorry but youre doing it wrong. Bacon and egg on bread, chocolate on nipples with cream. 
> Back to square one and try again


You are on to it Gibo.

----------


## Rushy

> Clam and bacon chowder with atlantic salmon fish cakes.
> 
> Attachment 20715


Clam chowder is good tucker Jay. I love the stuff

----------


## Rushy

Oh and Dundee and TR I need to be an English language Nazi and say that the word is edible.

----------


## P38

> Clam and bacon chowder with atlantic salmon fish cakes.
> 
> Attachment 20715


MMMMMMMMM  :Have A Nice Day: 

I love a Hot Seafood Chowder (and a hot roll with my favourite Honey  :Wink:  ) on a freezing cold day.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## JayColli

Haven't tried it with a honey-covered roll before. I'll have to do that next time!

----------


## P38

> Haven't tried it with a honey-covered roll before. I'll have to do that next time!


Good on Ya Jaycoli

Let us know how you get on  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## TimeRider

> Oh and Dundee and TR I need to be an English language Nazi and say that the word is edible.


I know that, just felt like copying  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## P38

> I know that, just felt like copying


TR

I bet Dundee didn't know that though.  :Have A Nice Day:  

He's only a Dairy Farmer you know.  :Wink: 

He can Farm and Fish pretty well but spelling ...... nah not happening.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

just had a meat salad for lunch, venison bacon chicken on the bbq

----------


## square1

VC was it maybe salted licorice? Salted chocolate isn't really our thing either, salted licorice makes the world go round though.

----------


## P38

> VC was it maybe salted licorice? Salted chocolate isn't really our thing either, salted licorice makes the world go round though.


Dutch Liquorice is Bloody Nice.  :Thumbsup: 

But not my favourite Ducth treat  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> just had a meat salad for lunch, venison bacon chicken on the bbq


It is too hot up here for a BBQ lunch. Saving that for tonight. Venison and sausies.

----------


## Rushy

> Dutch Liquorice is Bloody Nice. 
> 
> But not my favourite Ducth treat 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


I had two Dutch sisters work for me twenty odd years ago. One was gorgeous and the other was just plain beautiful.

----------


## big_foot

> Cous cous, how the shit do you eat that crap? It's one food I avoid like the plague


Meh I was bought up to eat and appreciate what was put in front of me foods food, somes just better than the rest :Psmiley: 

With some exceptions of course- eggplant is not food, nor is offal :Sick:

----------


## square1

> Dutch Liquorice is Bloody Nice. 
> 
> But not my favourite Ducth treat 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Does the Dutch oven top that list?  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

My turn to cook.
Lemon chicken, mushroom, pea and baby spinach risotto. Its goooood!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Ah shit I just don't get risotto at all bloody goopy rice

----------


## Dundee

> My turn to cook.
> Lemon chicken, mushroom, pea and baby spinach risotto. Its goooood!!
> Attachment 20722
> Attachment 20723


Na all looks like shit even ya water :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Ah shit I just don't get risotto at all bloody goopy rice


Couscous you get though  :X X:  all good Rushy, we cant all like the same shit

----------


## Rushy

> Couscous you get though  all good Rushy, we cant all like the same shit


You are correct Gibo, it would be bloody boring if we did.

----------


## P38

> My turn to cook.
> Lemon chicken, mushroom, pea and baby spinach risotto. Its goooood!!
> Attachment 20722
> Attachment 20723


Apart from the Polluted Waikato Weasels Wiss lurking in the background it all looks bloody good Gibo  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gibo

> Apart from the Polluted Waikato Weasels Wiss lurking in the background it all looks bloody good Gibo 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Ha Ha yeah its my only flaw  :ORLY:

----------


## Toby

> With some exceptions of course- eggplant is not food, nor is offal


Damn right!

I remember shooting a yearling once and went over gutted it and brought it back to dad "wheres the heart and kidneys?" he asked me "over the fucking bank with the rest of the guts, I don't shoot deer to eat the insides"

I ended up having to go down and find where I threw the heart and kidneys.

----------


## P38

> Damn right!
> 
> I remember shooting a yearling once and went over gutted it and brought it back to dad "wheres the heart and kidneys?" he asked me "over the fucking bank with the rest of the guts, I don't shoot deer to eat the insides"
> 
> I ended up having to go down and find where I threw the heart and kidneys.


Toby

My dads favourite parts of the deer was the Heart and the Tender Loins

He'd also cook the liver and kidneys too.

He would stuff and slowly roast the heart and quickly wave the tender loins somewhere in the general vicinity of the fireplace so as not to over cook them.
The liver was soaked in milk and cooked with bacon and the kidneys would go into the casseroles or stews. 

I never picked up his taste for the heart or liver but his tender loins and stews were always bloody good.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Raging Bull



----------


## Dundee

:Sick:

----------


## Rushy

Yum RB. Love Sushi.

----------


## Gibo

> 


Youre the one with fucked taste buds  :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 20763


Still a bit of work to do with the rolling mate  :Wink:  i can see how you cheated  :Grin:

----------


## P38

> Youre the one with fucked taste buds


Gibo

Add lots of Watties T Sauce and I bet Dundee would happily down the lot. 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gibo

> Gibo
> 
> Add lots of Watties T Sauce and I bet Dundee would happily down the lot. 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Yeah im sure too  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

:Grin:

----------


## Raging Bull

> Still a bit of work to do with the rolling mate  i can see how you cheated



haha shhhh

----------


## Gibo

> haha shhhh


Cant cheat flavour though, bet it was yum  :Grin:

----------


## sako75

Dundees pantry  :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

Who gave you the key to my house Sako75? :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Who gave you the key to my house Sako75?


Your Mum!!

----------


## Rushy

Your mum is a nice old lady Dundee. Was it her that got you started on the Watties? Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Dundee

Bloody hell now we getting personal :Grin:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pop Shot

I love sushi and you know where I live ....... @Raging Bull.

----------


## sako75

> Who gave you the key to my house Sako75?


Door was open while you were on the farm.
Couldn't get over how much it looks like ours  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## subs

Homemade pizzas, plenty meat n cheese on a thin wrap base. 
There bigger than they look, oven is 950mm wide

----------


## Maca49

Looks like you previously have had a cremation in there?  :Thumbsup:

----------


## sako75

:Grin:

----------


## subs

Theres been more than one

----------


## Dundee

last night we had homemade venison patties and fried spud.

----------


## mrs dundee

> last night we had homemade venison patties and fried spud.
> Attachment 20907


Look who cook it mr Dundee,very tasty indeed.

----------


## Rushy

> last night we had homemade venison patties and fried spud.
> Attachment 20907


What no Watties?

----------


## Dundee

Yep that went on! :Grin:

----------


## mrs dundee

Here is the weeks cooking choco chip banana,choco chip and bran muffins.

----------


## Dreamer

Venison mushrooms with mixed veg and rice tonight with a good local drop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

Lunch today HIC!

----------


## P38

> Here is the weeks cooking choco chip banana,choco chip and bran muffins.Attachment 20919


Good work Mrs D  :Thumbsup: 

Bet that lot won't last a Nano Second, with three hungry boys at home, let alone a week  :Wink:

----------


## P38

I Smoked and Rotisserie BBQed another chicken for dinner tonight.

Everyone agreed this was the best one I've done to date, well cooked, but still moist, full of flavour and smoked to perfection.  :Have A Nice Day: 



Add some salads, a cold Beer and Num Num Num  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

Brilliant Pete.  Well done

----------


## tui_man2

How's how much of a house wife i am at moment and to much time on the hands.

Roast chicken last night.
Have dirty big leg of mutton out for tomorrow night when Olds arrive

Tahr casserole tonight. For me and the boy. Chicken salad for the misses ill make it tonight




Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

What a good hubby you are do you do all the cooking.

----------


## tui_man2

> What a good hubby you are do you do all the cooking.


I'm normally at work but wife giving birth last Thursday I have bit of time off to help out. So thought I better do something lol

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> How's how much of a house wife i am at moment and to much time on the hands.
> 
> Roast chicken last night.
> Have dirty big leg of mutton out for tomorrow night when Olds arrive
> 
> Tahr casserole tonight. For me and the boy. Chicken salad for the misses ill make it tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Num Num Num  that Tahr Casserole looks bloody beauty  :Thumbsup: 

Made me hungry now.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## square1

Smoked chicken, cheese and mayo toasties.

----------


## Rushy

> Smoked chicken, cheese and mayo toasties.Attachment 21145


That is one square meal. Ha ha ha ha multi level pun intended.

----------


## veitnamcam

Brim and chips. wife at work so only had to share with the kids:thumbup: :Grin:

----------


## R93

What's brim in NZ? Same as the Oz ones?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## veitnamcam

> What's brim in NZ? Same as the Oz ones?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


brim in the south island is any snapper under around 450mm long. Ie if it can't "snap" a whole decent bait in one go and strip line its not a snapper its brim and the ones worth eating.
A true "snapper!" are great to catch but shit to eat so better to release if able for breeding stock.

----------


## R93

Huh! I am an awesome brim fisherman then ha ha ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## veitnamcam

> Huh! I am an awesome brim fisherman then ha ha ha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Good  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

Snapper. A truely over rated fish. I'll have Kahawai or grunad over snapper. Snapper are fun to catch though

----------


## Dundee

Roast venison tonight the Dundees meal off the week.

His

Hers

----------


## Rushy

Dundee you are going to end up with scurvy if you don't eat your veges.

----------


## P38

> Dundee you are going to end up with scurvy if you don't eat your veges.


Not so Rushy.

Dundee consumes enough T sauce (in one meal) to keep the scurvy at bay and more importantly keep me employed.  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

Treat at our house , bought pork! That means crackel :thumbup:

----------


## P38

> Treat at our house , bought pork! That means crackel :thumbup:


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm .......... I love crackling.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

> Snapper. A truely over rated fish. I'll have Kahawai or grunad over snapper. Snapper are fun to catch though


Sucking on ya grunads it think is a bit below a Snapper even a GURNARD  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

> Roast venison tonight the Dundees meal off the week.
> 
> HisAttachment 21250
> 
> HersAttachment 21251


Hey DD did you see how much sugars in Tom Tom sauce! You gotta stop eating the shit, it will kill ya, not that I'm concerned at all :Grin:

----------


## Toby

fucking grammar nazi

----------


## Rushy

> Treat at our house , bought pork! That means crackel :thumbup:


Yum I like the look of that VC. Token carrot noted as well. Take note Dundee

----------


## Maca49

I thought that was a pizzle stick

----------


## Rushy

> I thought that was a pizzle stick


What was the last thing you saw with an orange dick Maca?  My next one I see will be my first.

----------


## Maca49

Shit you ain't be around! Rushy, I colour blind looked a bit brownness to me :Thumbsup:

----------


## sako75

Puzzle stick  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Thumbsup: 


We had homemade chicken burgers tonight. Took a photo but can't see much will all the onion 
Mrs had an egg on hers which just didn't seem right to me. What do you all think?

----------


## Rushy

Nothing wrong with chook and cackle berries Sako75.

----------


## Bill999

make your own burger nite, 
yes this is all for me, I try things when my girlfriend goes away

----------


## Bill999

now thats a man sized burger

----------


## Dundee

good to see the watties Bill :Thumbsup:  :Grin:

----------


## Bill999

we are big on watties up these ways, my child hood best friend had to go to hospital due to an overdose of tomato sauce, he would even eat it on weatbix

----------


## Toby

srsly?

----------


## Bill999

seriously

----------


## Toby

Whats in it you od on?

----------


## veitnamcam

Tomatoes

----------


## Toby

5+ a day keeps the doctor away

6+ a day and you're fucked

----------


## Dundee

> 5+ a day keeps the doctor away
> 
> 6+ a day and you're fucked


7 days of watties here or I'm fucked and P38 is out of a job :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

Sugar,sugar,sugar,sugar yuk yuk yuk yuk :Sick:

----------


## Bill999

> Whats in it you od on?


could have just been an alergy thing, but yea around 10 years old

----------


## big_foot

Rabbit and hare stew tonight, didnt bother with a pic we all know what a stew looks like :Wink: 

I was surprised how much meat is on the back end of a rabbit/small hare, I just did the back legs and  back half of the back steaks. More than enough meat for dinner plus lunch tomorrow and tuesday!

It was the first I'd tried either and was pleasantly surprised, bloody beautiful :Psmiley:  even mrs bigfoot was diggin in :Thumbsup:

----------


## P38

> Rabbit and hare stew tonight, didnt bother with a pic we all know what a stew looks like
> 
> I was surprised how much meat is on the back end of a rabbit/small hare, I just did the back legs and  back half of the back steaks. More than enough meat for dinner plus lunch tomorrow and tuesday!
> 
> It was the first I'd tried either and was pleasantly surprised, bloody beautiful even mrs bigfoot was diggin in


Rabbit stew is at the top of my favourites list too.  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Bill999

my dinner 
paua in cream

----------


## veitnamcam

Wheres the Paua? looks like rice.

----------


## Bill999

I tryed blending the paua to make the cream sauce better
Bit of a fuck up really, still nice but could be better

----------


## Maca49

VC if it's Paua cream just believe him and feel left out, my son in laws mum used to make it for me before she passed away, absolutely the best! :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Bill999

im due to get my tonsils out tomorrow and im trying to find things that i will be able to eat that arnt disgusting blended
pro tip for nextime
cook them then blend it not blend it then cook them

----------


## Rushy

Ice cream Bill999. All a man needs after a tonsillectomy.  Soothing and satisfying.

----------


## Bill999

theres only so much icecream a man can eat rushy, maybe ill try some iced pauas and cream  :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

Custard Bill999

----------


## Rushy

> theres only so much icecream a man can eat rushy


There are at least half a dozen decent flavours and four or five good makers so by the time you work your way through them all your throat will be good to go. I can hear the nurse talking about your dietary habit now. Ha ha ha ha

----------


## square1

Bill999 no matter how much you may want to eat butter chicken, do not put it through a blender, extremely unappetizing!

Stick with ice cream and potato and gravy.

----------


## Bill999

But how does it taste?

----------


## Bill999

W
Take 2

----------


## Raging Bull

Keeping it simple. 

Fallow yearling backstrap w/homemade chips and salad.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Fallow yearling bakstrap w/homemade chips and salad. 
> 
> Attachment 21453


Oh yea that looks bloody good:thumbup:

----------


## veitnamcam

The salty feta is a brilliant compliment to venison also :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Keeping it simple. 
> 
> Fallow yearling backstrap w/homemade chips and salad. 
> 
> Attachment 21453


Fantastic tucker.

----------


## P38

> Keeping it simple. 
> 
> Fallow yearling backstrap w/homemade chips and salad. 
> 
> Attachment 21453


Fallow has to be the king of venison and these back steaks look cooked to perfection.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

While i agree the best fallow i have ever eaten might just be a wee bit better than the best red I have ever eaten the worst fallow I have eaten was a lot worse than late roar red stag.

Nice young reds that have access to Tussok and or river flats or even better cockys crops and grass can be very very good at the right time of year :Wink:  no matter how fat or skinny an animal is it will ALWAYS be better eating when putting condition on as opposed to loosing condition. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> Keeping it simple. 
> 
> Fallow yearling backstrap w/homemade chips and salad. 
> 
> Attachment 21453


I would eat the shit out of that! Might be plate of the thread  :Grin:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> I would eat the shit out of that! Might be plate of the thread


Jeeze Gibbo you been hiding in the scrub lately :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Jeeze Gibbo you been hiding in the scrub lately


I was close to calling Land SAR Dundee. I reckon his missus has probably been giving him the "you spend too much time on that bloody forum" speech.  Don't let that thumb print get on your forehead Gibo.

----------


## Maca49

Gibo there's not much shit there to eat out :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

I have been at sea chasing fish for 5 days  :Grin:  ........ no marlin but plenty of Kingi's and got to see two bull Mahimahi chasing up some sauri and leaping clear out of the water.

----------


## Dundee

> I have been at sea chasing fish for 5 days  ........ no marlin but plenty of Kingi's and got to see two bull Mahimahi chasing up some sauri and leaping clear out of the water.


Don't see no fishing report :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Gibo

> Don't see no fishing report


Didnt even take one photo sorry  :Wtfsmilie: 

The above was my report  :XD:

----------


## Rushy

> I have been at sea chasing fish for 5 days  ........ no marlin but plenty of Kingi's and got to see two bull Mahimahi chasing up some sauri and leaping clear out of the water.


Welcome back to Terra Firma Gibo.

----------


## Gibo

> Welcome back to Terra Firma Gibo.


Cheers Rushy  :Grin:  I am still a bit wobbly though, could be the days at sea or the days on the rum  :Wink:

----------


## mrs dundee

Raging Bull yr dinner looks so yummy,what do you have on yr chips they look very crispy,yum..........

----------


## kiwi39

Rabbit casserole. Yes, with black olives ...

----------


## Rushy

> Rabbit casserole. Yes, with black olives ...Attachment 21480


Good stuff.  You sharing?

----------


## veitnamcam

Olives are awesome :Thumbsup:

----------


## kiwi39

@Rushy, , no problems !!! . Get in the car and be here by 1800 tomorrow .

----------


## Rushy

> Olives are awesome


Yep love them.

----------


## Rushy

> @Rushy, , no problems !!! . Get in the car and be here by 1800 tomorrow .


Tempting but just a tad to far.

----------


## kiwi39

Welcome any time you're down this way @Rushy


Tim

----------


## Maca49

Kiwi are that rectum black olives? :Grin:

----------


## kiwi39

> Kiwi are that rectum black olives?


If it means all the more for me, they're whatever you want them to be ....


Tim

----------


## Maca49

Now ya see them!









Now ya don't!

----------


## Gibo

Is that your toenail in the first pic Maca?  :Psmiley: 

Hope theyre bluffies  :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

Oh yeah bluff specials , Christ I thought that was something else, nope just the oyster she'll handle on my fork!

----------


## M_Terabyte

My lunch today : bacon quilt

----------


## Maca49

What's a bacon quilt? Looks good!

----------


## kiwi39

> What's a bacon quilt? Looks good!


Small primate invention ...  4 rashers weaved together and grilled. 


Tim

----------


## M_Terabyte

If @kiwi39 gets more bacon then I'll post instructions...

----------


## Maca49

> If @kiwi39 gets more bacon then I'll post instructions...


With a cheese binder?

----------


## Rushy

> Welcome any time you're down this way @Rushy
> 
> 
> Tim


Thank you Tim, I will remember that.

----------


## Raging Bull

> Raging Bull yr dinner looks so yummy,what do you have on yr chips they look very crispy,yum..........


Cut them into wedges, parboil them and then chucked them in the oven with a little bit of olive oil and italian herb mix.

----------


## kiwi39

Pork chops kumara mash and green beans with these new fangled bacon quilt things 
Thanks @M_Terabyte

----------


## Rushy

> Pork chops kumara mash and green beans with these new fangled bacon quilt things 
> Thanks @M_Terabyte Attachment 21514


Looks bloody good

----------


## EeeBees

Put the chicken in the oven, with rosemary etc, turned the stove on, put on whistle and took dogs for a prolonged walk thinking by the time we get back things should be just about done in the chook department...alas, I had failed in my enthusiam (had the day off work today) to go over the hill and beyond to turn the oven on...oh well, there will be heaps for lunches over the few days...dang...was looking forward to that with some roasted kumara...

----------


## veitnamcam

> Put the chicken in the oven, with rosemary etc, turned the stove on, put on whistle and took dogs for a prolonged walk thinking by the time we get back things should be just about done in the chook department...alas, I had failed in my enthusiam (had the day off work today) to go over the hill and beyond to turn the oven on...oh well, there will be heaps for lunches over the few days...dang...was looking forward to that with some roasted kumara...


The wife did that 2 or 3 days ago, had oven on wrong mode checked after 2 hours and it was still frozen solid  :Grin:

----------


## Bill999

> Pork chops kumara mash and green beans with these new fangled bacon quilt things 
> Thanks @M_Terabyte Attachment 21514


good to see the avocado mate
more and more people are catching on

----------


## kiwi39

Aside from the good fats health benefits, they taste damned good , @Bill999. Try quartering and roasting them sometime alongside a chook. They caramelise and taste like nutty and smoky

----------


## Bill999

Ill do that mate I just so happen to be an avocado grower by trade

----------


## Rushy

I PM'd this to Mrs Dundee a while back and rolled it out tonight. 
Start with trout fillets

Pour on some Chardonnay

And a squeeze of lemon juice

Spread on some Masterfoods Mayonnaise

Grate some cheese over the top, add some tomato and a sprinkle of chilli powder (you can add dill if you want)

Bake in the oven for 10 or so minutes and finish off with the grill on for the last couple of minutes

Bloody lovely grub (and it doesn't need tomato sauce at all Dundee).

----------


## Dundee

Glad you got the fillets Rushy top job those Dvke couriers :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Glad you got the fillets Rushy top job those Dvke couriers


Ha ha ha ha you cheating bugger. They are straight out of lake Rotoiti courtesy of my brother in law. He asked me if I wanted some more so I could do some for my hunting buddies.  What do you reckon?

----------


## veitnamcam

Hope that's a ni Rotoiti, big fines for transhipping game fish out of nz

----------


## Dundee

> Ha ha ha ha you cheating bugger. They are straight out of lake Rotoiti courtesy of my brother in law. He asked me if I wanted some more so I could do some for my hunting buddies.  What do you reckon?


Just add this in copious amounts Rushy on the fries :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Weird how there is Rotoiti and Rotorua on our Island,next thing those Southerners will want our sheep :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Hope that's a ni Rotoiti, big fines for transhipping game fish out of nz


VC the fish were caught in the real New Zealand mainland.

----------


## P38

Looks bloody tasty Rushy  :Thumbsup: 

I'm sure a squeeze or two of Watties T-sauce wouldn't hurt  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

Tonight's effort for St Paddy's Day is ........

Panini  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheese, onion and tomatoes Panini's. 



Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

Yum.  I would add ham though.

----------


## veitnamcam

Was out picking up the bbq Dad and I built 27 years ago for his 40th for a couple of repairs berfore the uncles 60th this weekend when the wife txt "the ovens fucked",Cant say I have ever seen her go near a bbq of any sort in the 10-12 years Iv known her but she managed to cook the chops and when i got home was about to biff the potato bake.
Into the bbq hood down for an hour @220c perfect :Thumbsup:

----------


## kiwi39

> Was out picking up the bbq Dad and I built 27 years ago for his 40th for a couple of repairs berfore the uncles 60th this weekend when the wife txt "the ovens fucked",Cant say I have ever seen her go near a bbq of any sort in the 10-12 years Iv known her but she managed to cook the chops and when i got home was about to biff the potato bake.
> Into the bbq hood down for an hour @220c perfect


Whats an oven ??


Tim

----------


## Dundee

> Whats an oven ??
> 
> 
> Tim


WIFE................Running for cover :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:     Washing  Ironing Food Entertainment

----------


## P38

> WIFE................Running for cover    Washing  Ironing Food Entertainment


Your gonna get the bash for that one Dundee.  :Nose Bleed: 

That or no home baking this week.  :Sad: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## mrs dundee

Yeah he wont get his yummy tea tonight trout,chips and eggs. Ha,ha

----------


## P38

> Yeah he wont get his yummy tea tonight trout,chips and eggs. Ha,ha


Nice!  :Have A Nice Day: 

I'd make him earn his dinner MrsD

Got any Ironing he could do  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## mrs dundee

Dont do ironing in this household might have to put him on dish duty.

----------


## Rushy

Get him on Kitchen Patrol Mrs D. He will understand then.

----------


## Dundee

Dundees Roast Of The Week......goat

Buddy still has one leg :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

The goat is underrated alright, well young nanny's are at least.

----------


## Rushy

> Dundees Roast Of The Week......goat
> Attachment 21885Attachment 21886Attachment 21887Attachment 21888Attachment 21889Attachment 21890Attachment 21891
> Buddy still has one leg


I wouldn't mind a go at that Dundee

----------


## mrs dundee

look who cooked it very yummy indeed.

----------


## veitnamcam

I just had a feed of @mikee s immaculatey handled, chilled, processed ,vac packed, frozen blue cod ,terakey,gurnard.

Bloody fantastic just like fish should be. :Have A Nice Day: 

So many rec fishers treat their fish like shit... And they end up with just that and don't know any better.

----------


## veitnamcam

I just had a feed of @mikee s immaculatey handled, chilled, processed ,vac packed, frozen blue cod ,terakey,gurnard.

Bloody fantastic just like fish should be. :Have A Nice Day: 

So many rec fishers treat their fish like shit... And they end up with just that and don't know any better.

----------


## mikee

> I just had a feed of @mikee s immaculatey handled, chilled, processed ,vac packed, frozen blue cod ,terakey,gurnard.
> 
> Bloody fantastic just like fish should be.
> 
> So many rec fishers treat their fish like shit... And they end up with just that and don't know any better.


Sooo you want to go out fishing again soon, busy taking my folks out fishing on Sat as they are up from Ashburton but if you like we could do an Okiwi Bay trip sometime one weekend in the next few weeks while I still have a few left over bucks, eh KiwiGreg

----------


## veitnamcam

I always want to go fishing.
When I can actually go fishing and weather that time is better spent putting venison in the freezer is the problem.

Working sat,cooking venison for 75 probably more on Sunday.

----------


## Dundee

> I just had a feed of @mikee s immaculatey handled, chilled, processed ,vac packed, frozen blue cod ,terakey,gurnard.
> 
> Bloody fantastic just like fish should be.
> 
> So many rec fishers treat their fish like shit... And they end up with just that and don't know any better.


Echo   :Grin:

----------


## mikee

> I always want to go fishing.
> When I can actually go fishing and weather that time is better spent putting venison in the freezer is the problem.
> 
> Working sat,cooking venison for 75 probably more on Sunday.


Ok, will send you some photos of our fishing trip then just so you don't feel left out eh

----------


## EeeBees

Had the last of Mark II pancetta with a salad for tea tonight...will start another lot as soon as possible.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ok, will send you some photos of our fishing trip then just so you don't feel left out eh


Bitch :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Corn fritters, bacon, spinach, grilled tomatoes.  :Grin:  good quick graze  :Wink:

----------


## P38

> Corn fritters, bacon, spinach, grilled tomatoes.  good quick graze 
> 
> Attachment 21945Attachment 21945


Can't beat a good corn fritter Gibo  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

> Corn fritters, bacon, spinach, grilled tomatoes.  good quick graze 
> 
> Attachment 21945Attachment 21945


Can't beat a good corn fritter Gibo  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gibo

> Can't beat a good corn fritter Gibo 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete





> Can't beat a good corn fritter Gibo 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


You really mean that dont you Pete  :Grin:  Had to repeat yourself incase we didnt get the point  :Grin: 

I agree. My daughter is 1 and demo's about 4 or 5  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

goat again :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## P38

> You really mean that dont you Pete  Had to repeat yourself incase we didnt get the point 
> 
> I agree. My daughter is 1 and demo's about 4 or 5


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Farked if I know what happened there.

Corn fritters are a favourite and deserve a double post ..... just in case you didn't get the message the first time.  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Bill999

> Corn fritters, bacon, spinach, grilled tomatoes.  good quick graze 
> 
> Attachment 21945Attachment 21945


Damn I love corn fritters

I think I need to find some of those for myself

----------


## Gibo

> Damn I love corn fritters
> 
> I think I need to find some of those for myself


They are bloody good! Might be easier to make them than find them? Not sure where I would start to look?  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bill999

haha Ill talk my mum into makeing them 

then ill find them on a plate on my lap
Been looking for an excuse to go round there for dinner

----------


## P38

> haha Ill talk my mum into makeing them 
> 
> then ill find them on a plate on my lap
> Been looking for an excuse to go round there for dinner


Bill

Make sure you take the pudding so your poor old mum doesn't have to slave over the stove all day for you.

And split some firewood for her while she's making your fritters 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Bill999

It had to be done
my middle of the day dinner with sweet chilly and tomato sauce for our (me and my lady) on the boat lunch

----------


## EeeBees

> Corn fritters, bacon, spinach, grilled tomatoes.  good quick graze


We need the recette!!!

----------


## Gibo

> We need the recette!!!


3 eggs, some flour(1/2 cup), 2 cups of frozen corn, chopped up spinach(cup), parsley, salt and pepper and 1 1/2 teaspoons of baking powder. 
I have to add at the wifes advise that this is approx as she makes it up as she goes.  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Mines in the microwave has beeped three times better eat it before I get an earful for being late for dinner again. :ORLY:

----------


## veitnamcam

> It had to be done
> my middle of the day dinner with sweet chilly and tomato sauce for our (me and my lady) on the boat lunch


Looks burnt :p

----------


## Dundee

Ya gotto learn to cook ya food VC :XD:

----------


## Bill999

ha nope they were perfect. must just be the photo, they were cooked by the master chef Bill999

----------


## Rushy

> Looks burnt :p


That's what I was thinking VC.

----------


## Bill999

nobody likes an undercooked fritter rushy, this is even more important when they are planned to be eaten cold

----------


## Rushy

No danger of that with those ones.  I'd eat them

----------


## veitnamcam

Shepherds pie with venison mince here.
No pick I scoffed mine :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Shepherds pie with venison mince here.
> No pick I scoffed mine


Wolfed it VC?  I haven't had Shepherds Pie in years.  Need to work on that.

----------


## Dundee

Venison steak and potatoe bake if you can find it :Grin:  Steak was a bit well done but i'm not complaining I get fed!

----------


## Rushy

Dundee when you get to the end of your years and your good deeds and bad deeds are reconciled to decide which gate you go through, your application of Watties Tomato Sauce to venison (even well done venison) will be counted against you.  You bloody heathen!

----------


## veitnamcam

Just for dundee.

Venison hot dogs with a touch of pepper and holy Hell T sauce.



(these particular sausages are shit and deserve the sauce!)

----------


## Rushy

Nothing wrong with T Sauce on a snag sandwich.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Nothing wrong with T Sauce on a snag sandwich.


Unless its a good snag

----------


## Rushy

> Unless its a good snag


Yes but generally you only get those when you have them made up from something you have shot.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yes but generally you only get those when you have them made up from something you have shot.


Pretty much all we eat.
Got 3 flavors last time two were awesome this one was shit. Even the texture is shit.
Tomato and herb.

----------


## Rushy

> Pretty much all we eat.
> Got 3 flavors last time two were awesome this one was shit. Even the texture is shit.
> Tomato and herb.


I know what you mean. In a moment of weakness I had some tomato and basil done at the wife's request. They are shite.

----------


## Dundee

Apply more watties  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Apply more watties


Mate I take them away on hunt trips where I cook then and give them to others while I eat the better garlic ones.

----------


## Toby

Had some wild pork last night, that fat one I got. I gussed right it was mean eating.

----------


## Dynastar27

> Venison steak and potatoe bake if you can find it Steak was a bit well done but i'm not complaining I get fed!
> Attachment 22095


and with yup watties  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dynastar27

> Nothing wrong with T Sauce on a snag sandwich.


next time get some of the train smash that tui make that stuff is awesome

----------


## Barefoot

Crazy face pot pie (as my wife describes them) Really seafood pie with tasty cheese tucked under the crust.
With enough pastry left over to do a marmalade and sultana rollup (20min at 180) for dessert. Strangely I'm the only person in the house that eats it. Oh well . . .  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Barefoot that is disgusting Marmalade is about as yuk as it gets!

----------


## Maca49

I'm with you BF yum

----------


## P38

Before


After  :Have A Nice Day: 


Cheers
Pete

----------


## big_foot

> Before
> Attachment 22645
> 
> After 
> Attachment 22646
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Mmmmmm peas  :Wink:

----------


## teFerrarri

Last nights dinner was a Rolled and stuffed  wild pork loin with  sliced leeks sauted in butter with garlic till soft.  Once leeks cooled  added ground cumin and nutmeg. Seasoned the meat, spread over the filling then rolled and tied off with butchers string. Roasted for 15 min in a hot oven then turned down to 160 to complete cooking (about 45 min) Roasted homegrown vege - kumara, butternut pumpkin,potoatoes and broccolli.  Also poached quince and apples in a mustard and spice syrup.  Went down well with guests for dinner and the leftover pork even better cold tonight

----------


## Rushy

Damn that sounds Devine.

----------


## P38

Tonight's effort  :Have A Nice Day: 



Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

Simple but effective Pete.

----------


## P38

> Simple but effective Pete.


Yep

And bloody nice too  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> And bloody nice too


Of course Dundee would have you drown it in Watties.

----------


## P38

> Of course Dundee would have you drown it in Watties.


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

I like my food Au-natural

Cheers
Pete

----------


## mrs dundee

mr Dundee eggs would be covered with watties sauce yuck!

----------


## johnino

I don't see much green on that plate Pete  :Grin:

----------


## P38

> I don't see much green on that plate Pete


Nope not tonight anyway

Got spinach and broccoli growing in the garden ready for winter, my two favourite vegies.  :Thumbsup: 

In the meantime though it's pretty much a green free world for this fat boy (although I did have an extra big helping of Peas n Gravy last night   :ORLY:   Does this count?)   :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> (although I did have an extra big helping of Peas n Gravy last night    Does this count?) [/SIZE]


Sure Pete.  peas are a vegetable and gravy must be as well because it isn't meat.

----------


## Dundee

Roast goat again,pics will be the same as page 87 :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Here goes Dundee family roast of the week.Buddies mates. :Grin:  Bloody good too. :Nom Nom:

----------


## Rushy

The Dundee's are eating in style tonight.

----------


## square1

Rabbit pizza from Hell, not bad actually

----------


## Dundee

that would take me a while to pick the veges off :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## teFerrarri

Feild mushrooms and bacon....Yum

----------


## Rushy

> Feild mushrooms and bacon....Yum


Perfect!  Simple, succulent and hard to beat. Slice of Ciabatta to soak up at the end?

----------


## P38

A quick and easy Sunday night dinner.

Couldn't be bothered cooking anything too strenuous tonight so we had Sausages in Bread with Fried Onion, T sauce and Mustard.

Washed it down with a beer or three.  :Thumbsup: 



Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

I got asked in the bush tonight "How do you cook the goats?"  I said to the fella I have a Mrs :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

And she lives with one as well, poor Mrs DD! :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

I had a great feed of fried noodles, with mung beans, and other green salad, with butter, pan fried, salmon, and prawns, with a lime dressing, nice lite and bloody delis,  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

> I had a great feed of fried noodles, with mung beans, and other green salad, with butter, pan fried, salmon, and prawns, with a lime dressing, nice lite and bloody delis,

----------


## Dundee

> Attachment 22878


farcan rabbit food :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

And goat! You just get it processed! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> And goat! You just get it processed!

----------


## Maca49

Wash yr hands before touching food DD :Thumbsup:

----------


## square1

Getting onto it now! Venison with fried potatoes and red wine sauce. Very tasty!

----------


## Dundee

> Getting onto it now! Venison with fried potatoes and red wine sauce. Very tasty!Attachment 22932


Those spuds look divine I'd settle for a beer marinate :Grin:

----------


## P38

> Getting onto it now! Venison with fried potatoes and red wine sauce. Very tasty!Attachment 22932


Num Num num  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## square1

> Those spuds look divine I'd settle for a beer marinate


I will be giving a beer marinade a whirl too  :Thumbsup:

----------


## kiwi39

Pork chops, kumara mash, green beans .. And tomato and avocado salsa

----------


## Rushy

I like what you have done with the skin of that chop.

----------


## Dundee

Best I have a feed before I go back out :Wink: 

But yas don't want to see my dinner? :Omg:

----------


## Rushy

> But yas don't want to see my dinner?


Tomato Sauce with a little something added

----------


## Dundee

This morning I took a little punnet of venison mince out of the freezer,I thought there might be some for breakfast but I ate the bloody lot. :Grin:

----------


## big_foot

haha "shit on shingles"

----------


## Dundee

Different evening pulled out some venny patties this morning.Wish the Mrs would add more to the packets or bags. :Thumbsup: 

Venison patties on toast. :Grin:  :Thumbsup: 



Added the usual poison  (Watties addiction) :Grin: 



And was still hungry so some watties for the forum and the best spread Vegemite :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

I have officially seen it all now.........  :36 1 5:

----------


## Rushy

> And was still hungry so some watties for the forum and the best spread Vegemite
> 
> Attachment 23036


Nice touch Dundee

----------


## Rushy

> I have officially seen it all now.........


Yep that sort of puts a full stop on everything alright Gibo.

----------


## Dundee

Tonight I had a roast :Thumbsup:   Hurry home Mrs D  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

See, men can look after themselves when women folk are away. Dundee is living proof.

----------


## Dundee

Venison steak and egg sandwiches tonight yum yum

----------


## Rushy

I wouldn't mind a bit of that myself Dundee.  I have had venison two nights in a row so probably would be told to piss off if I suggest that to my missus for tonight.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I wouldn't mind a bit of that myself Dundee.  I have had venison two nights in a row so probably would be told to piss off if I suggest that to my missus for tonight.


Ha ha I had v steak two nights in a row,what was left for breakfast then made venison stew for tea last night :Grin:  will take the leftovers for lunch today :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Ha ha I had v steak two nights in a row,what was left for breakfast then made venison stew for tea last night will take the leftovers for lunch today


Good on ya VC. I reckon I could handle that although there is seldom left overs in my house.

----------


## Dynastar27

looks good Dundee 

i still need to shoot a deer to get venison  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Roast turkey on the menu tonight. :Thumbsup:

----------


## johnino

Jeez boy you're giving that colon a hammering. No veggie in your future?

----------


## Dundee

> Jeez boy you're giving that colon a hammering. No veggie in your future?

----------


## Dundee

Roast turkey

The last turkey I shot was tonights roast :Yum:  :Yum: 

Thanks @mrs dundee for the cooking skills :Thumbsup: 

Carved one side


Then the other,just warming the knife work up for gamebird season :Grin: 
Countdown to 3. Mai 2014 06:30 in Wellington


The spread


Sean Dundees plate served.


Mrs D's plate.


Mine :ORLY: 


I forgot to say at mid day we had a spear seat for dinner but oh well this was all that was left. :Thumbsup:

----------


## mrs dundee

Very yummy indeed,was looking forward to that as we missed out last week :Thumbsup:

----------


## big_foot

Soup tonight, Bacon bones and kumara boiled down then rammed in some pureed boiled broccoli, spinach and peas. With fresh homemade bread on the side.

About as cheap, easy, tasty and wholesome as it gets, whole meal cost on or less than $10, fed the family plus lunch for two days :Thumbsup: 

Ticks all the boxes...except appearance, lets face it it looks like shit :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## P38

Looks bloody nice to me Big_foot.  :Thumbsup: 

I love making Chicken vegetable soup, 

I could feed our family of six on two chicken bodies, 2 potatoes, 2 kumara, spring onions, chives, celery and carrots from our garden.

Served up with a fresh batch of hot scones and everyone went to bed happy. 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> lets face it it looks like shit


Looks like the Hulk took a dump alright.  Sounds bloody lovely.

----------


## P38

> Looks like the Hulk took a dump alright.  Sounds bloody lovely.


I bet it is yummy.

Unfortunately you eat with your eyes first and now I can't get the image of The Hulk taking a dump on some ones dinner plate.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## savageshooter



----------


## big_foot

> 


Haha fuck yas, taste definitely made up for what it looks like. I wouldve been happy with just the bacon and kumara, that shit makes me all warm an fuzzy, but figured I'd better keep the scurvy at bay with some greenery

----------


## Dundee

Now you farkn done it................ I'm never eating greens again!!! :Grin: 

Watties can't fix that mess :Sick: 

Not that I would anyway only these.

----------


## subs

Found a pork belly in freezer, fed on fodder beat all last winter.
Not bad at all

----------


## Rushy

Looks delicious Subs.  Please explain the cooking of it (how you did it).

----------


## Dundee

> Looks delicious Subs.  Please explain the cooking of it (how you did it).


Wife :Yuush:

----------


## subs

> Wife


Just waiting for her parents to go then will ask her how. 
Last time I done it it went something like this.
Salt and oil cuts in skin, not underside. (Bit of nutmeg on bottomside)
Grill for 20 mins
Fill with warm milk up to fat line and cook through (will depend on thickness of cut)
Keep it simple I reckon.
Biggest thing is animal you start with, grew these ones at home with unlimited fodder beat for tucker (cheers father in law) and looked after rather well.
If there's anything different wifey says I will get back.

----------


## Gibo

Whats fodder beat subs??

----------


## Dundee

*Wild Game Dinner*

Tonight we had duck breast and hare legs cooked in the crock pot.



Carved the breasts first :Have A Nice Day: 



Then the hare legs.





Sean Dundees plate


Mrs D's


Dundee plate :Grin: 


Now the watties ............ :Grin:  :Yuush:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Whats fodder beat subs??


Like a really big turnip but tastes like a carrot with heaps of sugar.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## EeeBees

Had to force myself to consume some silly fallow schnitzel tonight...guess someone had to do it :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## subs

> Like a really big turnip but tastes like a carrot with heaps of sugar.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Thats it, winter grazing for dairy cows.
Some of the bigger ones are 400+mm above ground plus the same under ground.

----------


## Dundee

> Had to force myself to consume some silly fallow schnitzel tonight...guess someone had to do it



Damn!! I bet that was an effort :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

:Grin:  :Grin:   it was, Dundee, it was!!

----------


## EeeBees

> Thats it, winter grazing for dairy cows.
> Some of the bigger ones are 400+mm above ground plus the same under ground.


Are they the same as mangols, mangels...not sure of spelling...?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Thats it, winter grazing for dairy cows.
> Some of the bigger ones are 400+mm above ground plus the same under ground.


Yep., we used to pick a couple of truck loads that would then be stored in a concrete bund and I would have to load and feed them out to the deer in the morning before school. Frost sucked because my hands froze, rain was good cos i could do skids on the tractor and get away with it :Grin: 

They actually taste really good raw, better than carrots.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

> Thats it, winter grazing for dairy cows.
> Some of the bigger ones are 400+mm above ground plus the same under ground.


Sweeds?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sweeds?


No read above

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

> Are they the same as mangols, mangels...not sure of spelling...?


Never heard of them Eeebs, what are they like?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

> No read above
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


I like pictures :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> *Wild Game Dinner*
> 
> Tonight we had duck breast and hare legs cooked in the crock pot.
> 
> Attachment 23465
> 
> Carved the breasts first
> 
> Attachment 23466
> ...


Eating like royalty Dundee.

----------


## Rushy

> Had to force myself to consume some silly fallow schnitzel tonight...guess someone had to do it


Oh you poor thing EeeBees.  I am surprised that you don't need therapy to get over that.  Ha ha ha ha bet it was bloody scrumptious.

----------


## EeeBees

Twas divinish, I must say, Rushy!!!

----------


## EeeBees

> Never heard of them Eeebs, what are they like?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


This link to wikipedia suggests that the mangel (wurzel) (I had the spelling wrong) is the one and the same thing...

Mangelwurzel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It was the children's job to cut up the mangels...we hated it but of course the sheep loved them!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

> This link to wikipedia suggests that the mangel (wurzel) (I had the spelling wrong) is the one and the same thing...
> 
> Mangelwurzel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> It was the children's job to cut up the mangels...we hated it but of course the sheep loved them!!!


It was the boy child's(me) job to load em on the back of the tractor and feed em out to the deer before getting ready to catch the bus to school, set the throttle on the tractor hop off and walk behind flicking them off the tray and a few quick cuts with a spade.
Deer absolutely love them, must be the high sugar content.

----------


## Gibo

I have been trying to work out what the heck youze are talking about, then realised i asked the question  :Zomg: 
The old farm i used to hunt fallow on used to plant out the back paddock for the deer to eat, well the cows but the deer got their share which helped me get my share of deer!  :Yuush:

----------


## subs

> I like pictures


 Just a average size one,  maybe 350mm of bulb above ground.

----------


## Dundee

The lads were here today to pick up their fat lamb :Grin:  http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...t-lambs-13292/

And @GWH was amazed at the flavour and smell that wiffed thru the house when we came back for a brew.

Anyway it was venison patties eggs and fried spud tonight. :Yum:  :Yum: 



And I found more v patties to put in my weekend hunting bag :ORLY:

----------


## GWH

They smelt bloody good!

----------


## Dundee

> They smelt bloody good!


Good on ya fellas home safe :Thumbsup:

----------


## mrs dundee

They were very tasty alright.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Just a average size one,  maybe 350mm of bulb above ground.


You eat em? they are bloody good picked early just like a carrot but sweeter :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> And I found more v patties to put in my weekend hunting bag


They wouldn't last to the weekend in my house.

----------


## Dundee

I started off tonight with this and added a little more to my pack. :Grin: 


The good Mrs toastied them,now try an keep em away from the labrador tomorrow. :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> I started off tonight with this and added a little more to my pack.
> Attachment 23776Attachment 23777Attachment 23778
> 
> The good Mrs toastied them,now try an keep em away from the labrador tomorrow.
> Attachment 23779


Good luck tomorrow Dundee!

----------


## Rushy

Yep good skills Dundee.  Stay safe.

----------


## Dundee

Been a long day chasing birds and have just finished my 5 litre flagon. I better get some shut eye. :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

possum trapper bought turkeys home on the bus :Grin: 

Lunch was marinated turkey


Dinner was roast spuds and turkey

----------


## Angus_A

Had a marrow in the fridge that needed using up, fried up some chicken thighs, peppers and garlic with some thyme and made a white sauce, stuffed the marrows and roasted them. Apologies for the shitty photo, it tastes better than it looks.

----------


## veitnamcam

> possum trapper bought turkeys home on the bus
> 
> Lunch was marinated turkey
> Attachment 23927
> 
> Dinner was roast spuds and turkey
> 
> Attachment 23928


Been a while since I had turkey but I remember them being a lot bigger?

----------


## Dundee

> Been a while since I had turkey but I remember them being a lot bigger?


He concealed alot of meat in his bags on the bus trip home,but the freezer is looking good once again. :Grin:  It was just a teaser but it was bloody good :Thumbsup:

----------


## subs

> You eat em? they are bloody good picked early just like a carrot but sweeter


Not yet, am definitely going to though. 
Cow's love em, you see old dairy cows "frolicking" into new breaks, like complete idiots.

----------


## mrs dundee

> Had a marrow in the fridge that needed using up, fried up some chicken thighs, peppers and garlic with some thyme and made a white sauce, stuffed the marrows and roasted them. Apologies for the shitty photo, it tastes better than it looks.
> 
> Attachment 23929


hi Angus  how do you stuff marrows can you use corrgetts.
I

----------


## Gibo

> Not yet, am definitely going to though. 
> Cow's love em, you see old dairy cows "frolicking" into new breaks, like complete idiots.


Happy cows are farken funny as!!

----------


## Angus_A

> hi Angus  how do you stuff marrows can you use corrgetts.
> I


You just scoop out the seed portion and stuff it however you like. I guess it could work with courgettes although i've never tried.

----------


## Rushy

> Happy cows are farken funny as!!


And that pretty brown heifer has the longest eye lashes and cutest .......... Did I just say that out aloud?

----------


## Gibo

> And that pretty brown heifer has the longest eye lashes and cutest .......... Did I just say that out aloud?


Steady mate!

----------


## redbang

Sounds like he's getting in the mooood !

----------


## Gibo

Smoked Marlin Pie!!!!! Its the shizle!

----------


## Rushy

> Smoked Marlin Pie!!!!! Its the shizle!
> Attachment 24012


You bleep, bleep, bleep, bleep, bleep, bleep.  Looks yummy Gibo.

----------


## Gibo

> You bleep, bleep, bleep, bleep, bleep, bleep.  Looks yummy Gibo.


It was Rushy, way better than the kingi pie I made last time.

----------


## Rushy

> It was Rushy, way better than the kingi pie I made last time.


You could share the love Gibo.

----------


## veitnamcam

> You could share the love Gibo.


Its even got peas in it Rushy 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Its even got peas in it Rushy 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


I could forgive that for a taste of Marlin.

----------


## Gibo

> Its even got peas in it Rushy 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Peas, egg, mashed spud, marlin, white sauce with parmesan and panko crumbs on top  :Thumbsup:

----------


## EeeBees

Smoked marlin is the bestest of fish...

----------


## Rushy

> Peas, egg, mashed spud, marlin, white sauce with parmesan and panko crumbs on top


OK just to show you keep on learning every day of your life, what the hell is panko?

----------


## Gibo

> OK just to show you keep on learning every day of your life, what the hell is panko?


Japanese bread crumbs that go super crispy, good for chicken, mushrooms etc  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Lunch.

V steak and salt



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Nice VC.

----------


## Maca49

Lamb kidney for dinner nice

----------


## Rushy

> Lamb kidney for dinner niceAttachment 24138


I like liver better.

----------


## kotuku

> Smoked Marlin Pie!!!!! Its the shizle!
> Attachment 24012


 not if youre the marlin matey brae . :X X:

----------


## Maca49

Agree  Rushy but these were good with mustard, Worcester, Tabasco cooked in butter and olive oil, lambs fry will be my next try with these ingredients  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

My effort tonight.



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

Looks like a healthy dose of wasabi on you're cauliflower  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

:Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

Yankee Ribeye steak dinner,+ 3 b eers (Vailima) = 90 USD, Ouch and not as good as venni either

----------


## Dundee

Still haven't eaten yet but are hydrating :Beer:  :Beer:  Then its time for a feed. Venison bolignaise on toast :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yankee Ribeye steak dinner,+ 3 b eers (Vailima) = 90 USD, Ouch and not as good as venni either


Bloody Hell! 

Were you eating it off of a beautiful young woman's body?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

> Bloody Hell! 
> 
> Were you eating it off of a beautiful young woman's body?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2




ummmmmmmmmmm.............................no, shes still in Nelson. Things here are even more outrageously priced than last time. Paying $250US per night for what would be an $80 a night motel at home. Mind you I am a frequent flyer here so not so shocked anymore. Supposed to be home for the weekend but the job is a shambles so...... wifey might be unhappy

----------


## GWH

The Wife's away so I get my favorite Batchelor dinner. Sika fillet served with creamy mushrooms with onions garlic and sweet chilli, farken yum if I don't say so myself ;-)

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Mate that looks classic.

----------


## Gibo

Id eat the shit out of that!

----------


## GWH

> Id eat the shit out of that!


I just did ;-) and now its being washed down by a rum.

----------


## Rushy

> Id eat the shit out of that!


Gibo you are a fucking legend.

----------


## Gibo

> Gibo you are a fucking legend.


No, i just like that meal  :Grin:

----------


## P38

> The Wife's away so I get my favorite Batchelor dinner. Sika fillet served with creamy mushrooms with onions garlic and sweet chilli, farken yum if I don't say so myself ;-)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk


Farken Yum alright 

Venison looks to be cooked to perfection to GWH  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## GWH

> Farken Yum alright 
> 
> Venison looks to be cooked to perfection to GWH 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Thanks Pete, yep tender and juicy, bloody beautiful!

----------


## P38

> Thanks Pete, yep tender and juicy, bloody beautiful!


And the best part was you harvested, processed and cooked it yourself.

----------


## GWH

> And the best part was you harvested, processed and cooked it yourself.


Yes exactly, i have only really started taking an interest in cooking since i have been hunting ;-) when i vacume pack each piece of meat i always date it and write on what type of deer it was, so when cooking/eating it i can recall the hunt and harvesting of the animal which i find very rewarding  :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

That looks fantastic :thumbup: :Beer: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

I/we had a minor domestic(as bad as it ever gets) which resulted in pig headed me cooking and eating the dog tucker out of the freezer on the bbq while the the other half cooked her chicken wings in the oven again as usual.



The kids,dogs, and I loved our dog tucker venison bones while someone kept yelling out "tea is ready soon"

The dogs ate my chicken,pretty sure they are sick of it too :Grin: 

This may come across as petty but until you have had chicken nibbles 4 or 5 times a week cooked the same way every time for 10years straight you won't understand.

All i wanted to do was bbq them for a change.
Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

You have left it a bit late to retrain with less chicken mate  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> I/we had a minor domestic(as bad as it ever gets) which resulted in pig headed me cooking and eating the dog tucker out of the freezer on the bbq while the the other half cooked her chicken wings in the oven again as usual.
> 
> Attachment 24381
> 
> The kids,dogs, and I loved our dog tucker venison bones while someone kept yelling out "tea is ready soon"
> 
> The dogs ate my chicken,pretty sure they are sick of it too
> 
> This may come across as petty but until you have had chicken nibbles 4 or 5 times a week cooked the same way every time for 10years straight you won't understand.
> ...


VC prostrate yourself on the ground and beg forgiveness immediately.  Take the inevitable tongue lashing as we all do and learn that it is not very often we are right but you were wrong this time. It is the only way out of the dark.

----------


## veitnamcam

Na i think she is getting the hint now,leaving my tea in the microwave wasn't doing it but im pretty sure the "I would rather eat dog tucker than chicken nibbles" peacefull protest got threw :Wink:

----------


## P38

> I/we had a minor domestic(as bad as it ever gets) which resulted in pig headed me cooking and eating the dog tucker out of the freezer on the bbq while the the other half cooked her chicken wings in the oven again as usual.
> 
> Attachment 24381
> 
> The kids,dogs, and I loved our dog tucker venison bones while someone kept yelling out "tea is ready soon"
> 
> The dogs ate my chicken,pretty sure they are sick of it too
> 
> This may come across as petty but until you have had chicken nibbles 4 or 5 times a week cooked the same way every time for 10years straight you won't understand.
> ...


VC

Go give your wife a big cuddle and tell her you love her .......  but not chicken nuggets.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

Came home from the freezer to homemade burger :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## P38

> Came home from the freezer to homemade burger


Good on Ya Mrs D  :Thumbsup: 

We all know Dundee is well looked after when it come to home cooking.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## savageshooter

Not quite whats for dinner, anyone got a decent goose recipe that have had for dinner? (cant be arsed starting a different thread hehe)

If a friend , hopefully obtains a goose for me, I might give this 13th century dish a go.

Anyone got any others?

----------


## P38

Savageshooter

I have several Kgs of Goose Breast meat destined for salami and or sausages.

My old man loved goose casserole cooked in the slow cooker.

a quick Google will show up untold recipes from all over the world.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

There's a recipe for Goat Samosas kicking around on the net too.

Sounds bloody nice.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

Just finished building tomorrow night's tea



Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Yum. Simmer and thicken you beautiful thing.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yum. Simmer and thicken you beautiful thing.


You got it :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Here's the kids tea.
Pork inside fillet and hare back steak with fresh salad and dressing





Not even two minutes after serving





They will be sitting there till ALL that salad is eaten  :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Mine will be basically the same just waiting for the wife to get home from work.

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

That poor kid doesn't look happy you mean bastard vc :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Surprisingly they scoffed the salad too :Thumbsup:  :Cool: 

The boy usually wont eat anything green unless its cooked.

----------


## Rushy

Nice looking dinner VC

----------


## P38

> Here's the kids tea.
> Pork inside fillet and hare back steak with fresh salad and dressing
> 
> Attachment 24413
> 
> Attachment 24414
> 
> Not even two minutes after serving
> 
> ...


Num Num num  :Have A Nice Day: 

I especially like Hare.

I also remember well having to finish all our dinner whether we liked it or not.

My Old Man would make us kids clean up our plates before we were allowed down from the table too.

P38 soon got that situation sorted, I would let the dogs off for a run, before dinner. 
Wait until the old man becomes restless and wandered off into the lounge to watch something on TV then quick as a flash dump the undesirables out the window.
The dogs would woof it all down in the blink of an eye. 
Job done and quick shout out to the old man "Finished Dad" would see us with a plate of pudding to scoff before being let down from the table.  :Thumbsup: 

This system was working well until one day the old man had gone outside to see what the dogs were up to hanging round the window and he nearly wore my bothers left over dinner. Silly bugger didn't look before turfing it out the window.

That quickly put the kibosh on our food disposal system, had to eat all our own dinner from then on.  :Sad: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

Geeze P38 I use to do similar but used the toilet it was all good till the olds found peas and carrots floating. :Grin:

----------


## P38

> Geeze P38 I use to do similar but used the toilet it was all good till the olds found peas and carrots floating.


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

I didn't mind peas and carrots .... It was the bloody boiled Cabbage and Cauliflower I hated.  :Sick:

----------


## Dundee

Lasts nights burger was a hefty bacon and cheese burger better than anything from Mc Ds

----------


## P38

Can't beat a homemade burger Dundee.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Can't beat a homemade burger Dundee.


Had a great one of those tonight myself

----------


## veitnamcam

My trick was Brussel sprouts in a pocket or even down my pants till i had an chance to throw them away :Grin: 
I love them now but just sliced in half and lightly fryd in butter not boiled to death like i used to be served.

----------


## Angus_A

Food.
 



Sent from my HUAWEI Y320-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Nice dinner Angus.

----------


## mrs dundee

Angus is that a pudding the last pic.

----------


## Angus_A

Deconstructed apple crumble.  

Sent from my HUAWEI Y320-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

@possum trapper got to choose his meal for his 15th birthday. And being the good keen outdoors person that he is.He chose free range chickens that he killed and plucked himself. :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Rushy

Tell PT happy birthday from me Dundee.

----------


## Bill999

> @possum trapper got to choose his meal for his 15th birthday. And being the good keen outdoors person that he is.He chose free range chickens that he killed and plucked himself.
> Attachment 24485Attachment 24486Attachment 24487Attachment 24488


What a legend, dosent even take the night off on his birthday

----------


## veitnamcam

Venison burgers. I had another two and was stuffed full :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Dundee wouldn't eat that (no T sauce) but I would.

----------


## Dundee

Darn right Rushy and to much rabbit food :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## johnino

Ginger, Honey & Soy Wild Turkey on Rice. Twelve hours in the crockpot mmmmmm.

----------


## Dundee

I bet that will be tender :Thumbsup:

----------


## johnino

Got enough left for dinner again tonight. Great way to use turkey legs that can be tough.

----------


## Dino

Only about 200 to go or 15.5KG...sheesh few more than I thought I would get from a Fallow back legs and back steaks!

Cheers

dino

----------


## johnino

You made sausages from back steak fallow???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## big_foot

> Only about 200 to go or 15.5KG...sheesh few more than I thought I would get from a Fallow back legs and back steaks!Attachment 24613
> 
> Cheers
> 
> dino


Want some sausage with your onions?

----------


## Gibo

> You made sausages from back steak fallow???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Theres a few glorious huas on here that do this mate. @Toby is a master  :Wink:

----------


## Dino

hi guys

You made sausages from back steak fallow???

Buck shot last weekend, just out of the rut, still stinky and no real condition as far as fat goes, some may like their meat like that, me I just turn into Salamis or Sausages. To be fair I have a bit of venison in the freezer at the moment, sausages pretty popular with Friends and Family so easy to give away, I would not be giving away meat I wouldn't eat myself...up to you what you do with your meat!

Want some sausage with your onions?

Love the Onions!

Cheers

Dino

----------


## Toby

Fucking oath. You want the best sausages make it from the best meat

----------


## johnino

> Fucking oath. You want the best sausages make it from the best meat


You're a heathen Toby haha. The jury's still out on you Dino


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> You're a heathen Toby haha. The jury's still out on you Dino
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @Twoshotkill feeds em to his dog!!  :XD:

----------


## johnino

Woof woof


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Ok more like his dog helped himself  :Grin:

----------


## Twoshotkill

Little shit.... I still have not forgiven him about those back steaks!!!! I think next time I have a juicy back steak im gonna hang it from the fence and chain the dog to the next post with not quite enough reach to get to it!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Little shit.... I still have not forgiven him about those back steaks!!!! I think next time I have a juicy back steak im gonna hang it from the fence and chain the dog to the next post with not quite enough reach to get to it!


Be bloody funny if he slipped his collar :Grin:

----------


## Angus_A

Beef ramen,  been simmering the broth all day, made some black garlic chilli oil too.  Was well worth the wait. 


Sent from my HUAWEI Y320-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

:Sick:

----------


## Gibo

> Beef ramen,  been simmering the broth all day, made some black garlic chilli oil too.  Was well worth the wait. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y320-U10 using Tapatalk


Sounds good but you may need some camera focusing lessons  :Psmiley:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Angus_A

My cell phone camera is a pile of crap. Don't have anything better sadly.  

Sent from my HUAWEI Y320-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> My cell phone camera is a pile of crap. Don't have anything better sadly.  
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y320-U10 using Tapatalk


I have a good camera, send all meals up for photography work  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> I have a good camera, send all meals up for photography work


Well played Gibo. Did that work?

----------


## Gibo

> Well played Gibo. Did that work?


Not yet :Have A Nice Day:  will show you a licked plate if it does  :Wink:

----------


## GWH

I slow roasted a front shoulder from one of @Dundee lambs tonight, bloody beautiful, bone just lifted out, yum!

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> I slow roasted a front shoulder from one of @Dundee lambs tonight, bloody beautiful, bone just lifted out, yum!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk


Excellent to hear. I hope you didn't use any of Dundee's delicious dip on it.

----------


## mrs dundee

> I slow roasted a front shoulder from one of @Dundee lambs tonight, bloody beautiful, bone just lifted out, yum!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk


yum ah melts in your mouth,can't beat the home kill.

----------


## GWH

> Excellent to hear. I hope you didn't use any of Dundee's delicious dip on it.


That would be sacrilege! 

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> That would be sacrilege!


I totally agree. Good on ya mate.

----------


## JoshC

Boss is away tonight so I had to take care of myself, can't beat locally grown eggs and bacon!

----------


## mrs dundee

> Boss is away tonight so I had to take care of myself, can't beat locally grown eggs and bacon!


Yum,and you got the right beer their too.

----------


## Gibo

Tasty beer there too  :Wink:

----------


## Maca49

> yum ah melts in your mouth,can't beat the home kill.


Should DD be worried about that comment? :Grin:

----------


## johnino

A true artisan josh. Perfection on a plate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Callum Steigrad

All those pictures give me hungry !

----------


## JoshC

> A true artisan josh. Perfection on a plate



Haha you reckon. Wasn't bad. Hot tea to wash it down, then a cold beer to finish off.

----------


## veitnamcam

fish and chips for lunch.





Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

To easy mate. Bet it was bloody good.

----------


## EeeBees

Having dinner now!!!  Had venison sausage meat thawing to make burgers for an expedition tomorrow and/or Monday so thought may as well have a couple while I am at it...slices of Freya's bread, some pepper and a good drizzle of dead horse...

----------


## Dundee

(dead horse)? :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## EeeBees

tomato sauce!!!! :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## GWH

Just nailed my Veni rogan josh thats been simmering away in the slow cooker all day. 

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## johnino

> (dead horse)?


Don't knock dead horse. Mrs is from Switzerland and it's my go to meat when we go over there. Dried thinly sliced beautiful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## EeeBees

Repeat performance...sika patties...


Surprizingly filling...two and its stokes gate...

----------


## Rushy

> Repeat performance...sika patties...
> 
> 
> Surprizingly filling...two and its stokes gate...


Double yum burger.

----------


## Dundee

Back from the bush and trout burgers on the menu tonight :Grin:   I love my wife :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Yearling red back steaks sliced thin and flash fried with a bit of garlic salt and oil.
 Skin on spuds, onion finely chopped and sweated down in butter,grated cheese,cracked pepper,milk,big chunk of butter,salt, all in the blender for the best mashed spud ever.

Some broccoli to keep the scurvey at bay.



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## EeeBees

Delicious!!

----------


## Rushy

> Yearling red back steaks sliced thin and flash fried with a bit of garlic salt and oil.
>  Skin on spuds, onion finely chopped and sweated down in butter,grated cheese,cracked pepper,milk,big chunk of butter,salt, all in the blender for the best mashed spud ever.
> 
> Some broccoli to keep the scurvey at bay.
> 
> Attachment 24994


Nice.

----------


## mrs dundee

Looks yummy.

----------


## Gibo

> Yearling red back steaks sliced thin and flash fried with a bit of garlic salt and oil.
>  Skin on spuds, onion finely chopped and sweated down in butter,grated cheese,cracked pepper,milk,big chunk of butter,salt, all in the blender for the best mashed spud ever.
> 
> Some broccoli to keep the scurvey at bay.
> 
> Attachment 24994
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Too late by now but dont forget the Wasabiiiiiiiiii!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Too late by now but dont forget the Wasabiiiiiiiiii!


not on backsteak ! garlic salt is as far as i will stretch.
family was lucky i bothered to cook it first! :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> not on backsteak ! garlic salt is as far as i will stretch.
> family was lucky i bothered to cook it first!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Yeah id eat it raw if it was warm  :Grin:

----------


## kiwi39

not tonights dinner, but tomorrow nights ... Back wheel of goat ( thanks @M_Terabyte ) cubed ... and curried ... a Green thai curry variation 

Watch this space ...

----------


## Rushy

> Yeah id eat it raw if it was warm


Yeh I always have a Nibblet when butchering.

----------


## kiwi39

Goat curry. First time ever. Fcukin outstanding. Thanks @M_Terabyte for pulling the trigger ..,,

----------


## big_foot

Cut my wee piglet up this arvo, got about half a kg of back straps.

Cut them up into large bite size, light dusting with salt, floured then dipped in a basic batter. A quick blaze in the pan to brown the batter then into the oven to cook through.

The "hulk shit" is leek, pea and broccoli and a hint of green curry, softened in the pan then zinged down to a mousse in the whiz thing.



I'd always been a bit hesitant about wild pork but this was bloody beautiful, so tender and moist my toothless 11month old was tearing it to bits, distinctly wild yet not the least bit gamey. 

The sauce was an awesome way to get the veges into the kids and went perfectly with the pork.

----------


## kiwi39

> The sauce was an awesome way to get the veges into the kids and went perfectly with the pork.


you've been to the @mrs dundee school of sneaking veges into your kids (@dundee incl.) food ... 

Feeding the family with your hunting ... priceless .... does it get any better than that ??

----------


## Rushy

> Cut my wee piglet up this arvo, got about half a kg of back straps.
> 
> Cut them up into large bite size, light dusting with salt, floured then dipped in a basic batter. A quick blaze in the pan to brown the batter then into the oven to cook through.
> 
> The "hulk shit" is leek, pea and broccoli and a hint of green curry, softened in the pan then zinged down to a mousse in the whiz thing.
> 
> Attachment 25026
> 
> I'd always been a bit hesitant about wild pork but this was bloody beautiful, so tender and moist my toothless 11month old was tearing it to bits, distinctly wild yet not the least bit gamey. 
> ...


Not sold on the hulk shit but I would woof the rest.

----------


## teFerrarri

Rabbit ( courtesy Mr 14) and home cured bacon casserole

----------


## veitnamcam

smoked kingfish(was delicious thanks Mikee) pie 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## johnino

Front wheels of a young nanny cooked in hooded BBQ for five hours in chicken stock, Garlicked and Rosemaried to perfection


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Front wheels of a young nanny cooked in hooded BBQ for five hours in chicken stock, Garlicked and Rosemaried to perfection
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where??

----------


## big_foot

well arent we all eating like kings tonight :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

> well arent we all eating like kings tonight


It was looking good till you added the hulk vomit big_foot :Grin:

----------


## big_foot

> It was looking good till you added the hulk vomit big_foot


Try it, I dare ya, might just surprise yourself :ORLY:

----------


## Rushy

> Front wheels of a young nanny cooked in hooded BBQ for five hours in chicken stock, Garlicked and Rosemaried to perfection


 :Useless: 
I am told that on this forum it didn't happen without photos

----------


## johnino

True Rushy but we were too damn hungry to photograph it finished. Was good with roasted potatoes and green beans topped with toasted almonds and melted butter.
Here's a shot going in to the barbie




> I am told that on this forum it didn't happen without photos

----------


## johnino

And today's effort, More goat with a curry by Gordon Fuckinf Ramsay crockpotting until I get home tonight

----------


## GWH

> And today's effort, More goat with a curry by Gordon Fuckinf Ramsay crockpotting until I get home tonight


Thats looking bloody good, i see star anise, cinamon stick, chilli, Tomatoe? have you got a link to his full receipe?

----------


## GWH

Couldnt edit my bloody post, johnino is this it? Mauritian Goat Curry

----------


## johnino

Yep that's the one. I was trying to find it too. You're on to it. It smelt great this morning. I added potatoes because I was a bit light on the goat meat. I like to get dinner and tomorrow's lunch out of it for me and tha missus. I omitted the stock cos it would be too wet in the crockpot.

----------


## GWH

> Yep that's the one. I was trying to find it too. You're on to it. It smelt great this morning. I added potatoes because I was a bit light on the goat meat. I like to get dinner and tomorrow's lunch out of it for me and tha missus. I omitted the stock cos it would be too wet in the crockpot.


Cool, going to give it a whirl, i have all the ingrediants in the cupboard and some meat off a young goat in the freezer  :Thumbsup:

----------


## johnino

....and it was good! Definitely use that recipe again.

----------


## P38

Thought it was about time I posted another simple home cooked from the packet meal.  :Wink: 

Cheap arse sausages from Countdown (for some reason my wife loves these) that I think they have a bloody cheek to even call sausages due the distinct lack of meat content (should sue the buggers for false advertising or something).

A big helping of Spinach and Broccoli, Maggi Three Cheeses, a Watties Hash Brown and some Bit on the Side Watties Oriental Plum Sauce.

Bloody delicious  :Thumbsup:  ..... well all except for those bloody fake sausages that is  :Sick: 

 

Got an Apple Pie for Pud too  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## EeeBees

I had a discounted pie from the supermarket hot chicken shelf for tea...I regretted it the instant I ate it :Grin:  :Zomg:  :Oh Noes:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Thought it was about time I posted another simple home cooked from the packet meal. 
> 
> Cheap arse sausages from Countdown (for some reason my wife loves these) that I think they have a bloody cheek to even call sausages due the distinct lack of meat content (should sue the buggers for false advertising or something).
> 
> A big helping of Spinach and Broccoli, Maggi Three Cheeses, a Watties Hash Brown and some Bit on the Side Watties Oriental Plum Sauce.
> 
> Bloody delicious  ..... well all except for those bloody fake sausages that is 
> 
> Attachment 25175 
> ...


That's why sizzelers are called that not sausages, don't contain enough meat to legally be sold as a sausage.
But yes you are right, the majority of supermarket are crap full of filler.

----------


## Gibo

Has to be over 55% meat iirc?

----------


## veitnamcam

I doubt its that much,A pie only has to have 2% 5%?

----------


## Gibo

> I doubt its that much,A pie only has to have 2% 5%?


Ah a vege pie has 0% and its still a pie. Or fruit pie? What pie are you refering to?

----------


## P38

If you draw a straight line and place Meat on the extreme right-hand side of the line and Not Meat on the extreme left-hand side of the line.

Then these sausages would be placed on the line several feet to the left of the Not Meat point.  :Sick: 

I'm having rare steak for dinner tomorrow just to balance this out. 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gibo

I like my home made veni and pork, 100% goodness  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ah a vege pie has 0% and its still a pie. Or fruit pie? What pie are you refering to?


A "meat" pie of course. Aus Im fairly sure is only 1%

----------


## Gibo

> A "meat" pie of course. Aus Im fairly sure is only 1%


That would be right, but its not a sausage pie. Sizzlers are called meat products.

----------


## square1

I made a venison chilli chocolate the other night, turned out tasty but no sauce at all! I added an extra cup of stock and half a cup of wine too!

----------


## Maca49

Does meat include all the offal or is that other? SQ1 that looks pretty bloody good!

----------


## P38

> Does meat include all the offal or is that other? SQ1 that looks pretty bloody good!


Offal, Eyeballs, Ears, Oesophagus, Arseholes, etc all = Meat when appearing on the label. 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## EeeBees

Made a Lentil, Pancetta and Potato soup...the recette from an Italian cookbook...really nice...

----------


## mrs dundee

Whats pancetta.

----------


## Maca49

Yum yum mrs DD cause EeeBees says so!

----------


## P38

> Whats pancetta.


Streaky Bacon Mrs D

----------


## johnino

Made a batch of Lebanese Shawarma style sausages with my pig offcuts. garlic, cinnamon, cardamom, cloves, lemon peel. Ran out of casing so wrapped some around skewers and bbq'd them and had yoghurt with cucumber and mint and tomatoes. Damn fine.

----------


## Gibo

Thats a might sofisticated looking meal for a helmet wearing sword swinging pig slaying viking!!

----------


## Rushy

> Thats a might sofisticated looking meal for a helmet wearing sword swinging pig slaying viking!!


Far North Viking Gibo. The have been under the influence of Eric the Etiquette.

----------


## johnino

Haha I got plenty more. Practically got this whole pig broken down into the tastiest porky recipes.

----------


## GWH

Not dinner, but my lunch. Venison salami burger with mango chutney, caramelized onion and grilled cheese, yum



Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Snapper with a dab of tartare, salad with a dab of wholegrain mustard mayo, home made kumara and spud chips with  a dab of Dundee special  :Grin:  you dont need to say anything guys, I already know  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

I would eat the chips :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

*Duck Nuggets*



Nearly ready. :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Snapper with a dab of tartare, salad with a dab of wholegrain mustard mayo, home made kumara and spud chips with  a dab of Dundee special  you dont need to say anything guys, I already know 
> 
> Attachment 25410


I would eat the salad and fish(after pealing all the batter off)

----------


## Gibo

> I would eat the salad and fish(after pealing all the batter off)


No batter mate, panko crumbs with lemon pepper  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> No batter mate, panko crumbs with lemon pepper


LIKE YOU SAID......BATTERED!

----------


## Rushy

> No batter mate, panko crumbs with lemon pepper


Sounds poofy Gibo.p and what is with this Tartare?

----------


## Dundee

The duck nuggets were a hit.........tender as and no shot pellets :Cool: 
Dishing up

 @mrs dundee plate 


And mine

----------


## Gibo

> Sounds poofy Gibo.p and what is with this Tartare?


Fuck up!  :Psmiley:   :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> LIKE YOU SAID......BATTERED!


Ok i'l agree, they are crumbed  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Fuck up!


I will take that under advisement.

----------


## P38

> The duck nuggets were a hit.........tender as and no shot pellets
> Dishing up
> Attachment 25416
>  @mrs dundee plate 
> Attachment 25417
> 
> And mine
> Attachment 25418


Dundee Duck McNuggets  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

I forgot to add my final attachment :Thumbsup:  :Grin:

----------


## johnino

Gordon Ramsay would be proud of ya


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Over cooked  :Pissed Off:  ha ha  :Grin:

----------


## mrs dundee

Very tasty i must say,i will be making them again.

----------


## Maca49

Anybody else into eating kale? Stripped from stalk and one min in micro, salt and black pepper and eat, love the bloody stuff!

----------


## Dundee

> Over cooked  ha ha


Bullshit they were delicious

----------


## Gibo

> Anybody else into eating kale? Stripped from stalk and one min in micro, salt and black pepper and eat, love the bloody stuff!


Mrs made chips once? Crispy leaves was what i reckoned, tasty enough though  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Anybody else into eating kale? Stripped from stalk and one min in micro, salt and black pepper and eat, love the bloody stuff!


I will put that on the to do list,Fodder beat is bloody nice raw or cooked.

----------


## Maca49

Super food VC it certainly tunes you up, and I usually say bullshit to that, must be the iron in, my shit looks rusty if that's any indication, I eat it for lunch!

----------


## Gibo

Devilled sausages! Venison sausages  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Lips are ringing out! May have added a bit much cheyanne?  :ORLY:

----------


## Rushy

Looks good Gibo. Having some venison sausages for dinner myself.

----------


## Gibo

> Looks good Gibo. Having some venison sausages for dinner myself.


Cant beat em aye mate  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Cant beat em aye mate


Nah they are fantastic.  Down to my last fifty dozen. Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Gibo

> Nah they are fantastic.  Down to my last fifty dozen. Ha ha ha ha


Ha ha just restocked with my next 600  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

whimp  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## big_foot

> Cant beat em aye mate


I'm hanging out got my first ever batch due next week :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

> whimp 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Ha ha them be fighting words!!! Im getting keen to enter a chilli eating comp aye, cant find a chef that can fuck me right up yet, be it thai mexican or indian  :Grin:  
I can fuck myself up with my bhut jolokias but they are nasty  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> I'm hanging out got my first ever batch due next week


 :Thumbsup:  i think we may need to meet at two shots and compare notes  :Grin:

----------


## big_foot

> i think we may need to meet at two shots and compare notes


Sausage fest on!!

----------


## big_foot

> Sausage fest on!!


 :Sick:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ha ha them be fighting words!!! Im getting keen to enter a chilli eating comp aye, cant find a chef that can fuck me right up yet, be it thai mexican or indian  
> I can fuck myself up with my bhut jolokias but they are nasty



YOU can never say its hot if you made it yourself ,you just have to get it down and say "what are you on  about? I can hardly taste it" and wipe the sweat from your brow when no one is looking  :Wink:  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Gibo

> Sausage fest on!!





> 


 :XD:

----------


## Gibo

> YOU can never say its hot if you made it yourself ,you just have to get it down and say "what are you on  about? I can hardly taste it" and wipe the sweat from your brow when no one is looking


Ha ha very true, i seem to sweat from my bottom eye lids of all places, i know its a goodie if they are both going  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Farrk that hot spicey shit :Sick:    On the menu at lunch was cold mutton sandwiches and dinner was trout,eggs and home made chips :Yuush:

----------


## GWH

I've got some home grown habaneros here that are well nasty, you caannot put a whole one in a dish

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> I've got some home grown habaneros here that are well nasty, you caannot put a whole one in a dish
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk


I can  :Grin:  habies are ok  :Wink:

----------


## johnino

> Ha ha very true, i seem to sweat from my bottom eye lids of all places, i know its a goodie if they are both going


Yeah they must be hot if you're sweating from your bottom and your eyelids at the same time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Yeah they must be hot if you're sweating from your bottom and your eyelids at the same time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha ha ha  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Slapped up a feed of battered trout on bread. :Grin:

----------


## P38

> Slapped up a feed of battered trout on bread.
> Attachment 25549Attachment 25550Attachment 25551


Looks bloody good Dundee  :Thumbsup: 

Gotta love the sauce in the background ...... you got to be bloody patient waiting for the last few droplets to drip outta that sauce bottle aye  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## johnino

Looks bloody tasty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Looks bloody good Dundee 
> 
> Gotta love the sauce in the background ...... you got to be bloody patient waiting for the last few droplets to drip outta that sauce bottle aye 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


I'm not done with that bottle yet Pete :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> Looks bloody tasty
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was  :Yum:

----------


## veitnamcam

kids tea.
spottys fillets and chips sandwidge



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## big_foot

Spotty is actually under rated in my opinion, we always used to cook them up as kids. Only problem they could be a bit bigger

----------


## Rushy

> kids tea.
> spottys fillets and chips sandwidge
> 
> Attachment 25576


Dundee would be proud of that VC.

----------


## Dundee

I hope ya kids had some watties on that VC :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

mine, flounder fillets and chips.
yes with some watties dundee but only on the chips. It don't belong anywhere near fish or steak :rolleyes:



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

That Basco is a sauce is it?  What is the seasoning on the flounder?

----------


## Rushy

> That Basco is a sauce is it?


Yeh you should get some Dundee.  Put shitloads on.

----------


## Dundee

Spicey shit I guess?

----------


## veitnamcam

> That Basco is a sauce is it?  What is the seasoning on the flounder?


yep, a bit on the flounder and chips (tobasco that is) other than that the flounder fillets were dusted in flour,fried in butter then given a generous sprinkle of salt and freshly cracked pepper.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Spicey shit I guess?


Think tongue numbing hot hot hot.  That is the next grade down from Tobasco.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Spicey shit I guess?


I wouldn't recommend drinking it from the bottle but a few drops here and there can really freshen up a meal dundee even for the " i don't like hot Shit crowd".

give it a go, but just a little for starters :Wink: 


Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Nah I sponser watties or do they sponser me...........i'll have to read my contract :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

dunno what your missing.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

> dunno what your missing.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Breathing fire by the sounds :Grin:

----------


## puku

> yep, a bit on the flounder and chips (tobasco that is) other than that the flounder fillets were dusted in flour,fried in butter then given a generous sprinkle of salt and freshly cracked pepper.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


That sounds bloody good VC.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> That sounds bloody good VC.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



It was thanks :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Angus_A

Staff meal for me tonight, if anyone will be bothered to make one that is  :Sad:

----------


## GWH

Bambi meat lovers pizza, veni sausage, veni salami and veni chorizo with caramelized onion and shit loads of cheese. 


Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Yum that looks good.

----------


## Dundee

That big boy will feed you GWH and Grunter for a while yet. Good on yas!!

----------


## gadgetman

Roast wallaby wrapped in bacon with roast spuds, pumpkin and kumera with some steamed greens.





Good to finally get some game on the menu, ... and oh man was it good.

----------


## Dundee

Spuds and wallaby look good :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

> Spuds and wallaby look good


Ya need to balance out the feed! Good thing is they are massive plates; didn't really need to wash them afterwards either.

----------


## Rushy

> Roast wallaby wrapped in bacon with roast spuds, pumpkin and kumera with some steamed greens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to finally get some game on the menu, ... and oh man was it good.


Fantastic GM. Don't listen to Dundee.

----------


## gadgetman

> Fantastic GM. Don't listen to Dundee.


And it was great smothered in that Watties sauce just as you see in the picture.

----------


## Nick-D

> Streaky Bacon Mrs D


Fancy Italian streaky bacon

----------


## veitnamcam

don't buy Italian bacon or any other bacon than nz!

You don't know what has been put in it or the conditions they were raised in.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Tonight meal home made wedges and crumbed venison with the baking in the background.  Not cooked yet just like VC likes it :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

The baking is cooked not dinner :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

OMFG this is good!






Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Sushi...............i'm learning :Sick:

----------


## Dundee

Wedges in, 30 secs for venison schnitzel. :Grin:  :Yum:

----------


## veitnamcam

had to go back for seconds :Wink: 



Hope i can talk the wife into making more for my lunch tomorrow :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Well done @mrs dundee you have the V steak sussed thanks to the amazing advice from this forum :Thumbsup:  :Cool: 
I wasn't allowed seconds as the boys are having venison steak sandwiches for school lunch. :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Rushy

You wouldn't need seconds if you ate your bloody veges Dundee.

----------


## mrs dundee

Well said Rushy lol

----------


## Rushy

> Well said Rushy lol


Thanks Mrs D. I've got your back.

----------


## gadgetman

> You wouldn't need seconds if you ate your bloody veges Dundee.


+1

And that sauce bottle is way too close to the plate for comfort.

----------


## Dundee

> +1
> 
> And that sauce bottle is way too close to the plate for comfort.


 I didn't see any gravey :Grin:

----------


## Bill999

> had to go back for seconds
> 
> 
> 
> Hope i can talk the wife into making more for my lunch tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


damn that looks yum,

----------


## veitnamcam

Bacon egg onion tomato cracked pepper pie  and some supermarket garlic bread.
the wife is on a roll :thumbup:



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Bacon egg onion tomato cracked pepper pie  and some supermarket garlic bread.
> the wife is on a roll :thumbup:
> 
> Attachment 25671


I would eat that VC. Can't see the tomato.

----------


## Dundee

> Bacon egg onion tomato cracked pepper pie  and some supermarket garlic bread.
> the wife is on a roll :thumbup:
> 
> Attachment 25671
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Did you not learn anything from the B&E pie thread..............All is needed is B&E with a topping of watties :Wink:

----------


## gadgetman

> Did you not learn anything from the B&E pie thread..............All is needed is B&E with a topping of watties


And a hand full of peas!

----------


## Dundee

> And a hand full of peas!


NO!!

----------


## Rushy

> And a hand full of peas!


No!

----------


## gadgetman

:Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Its not a bacon and egg pie.
Its a bacon and egg and onion and tomato pie :p

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

We had roast venison silverside cooked in the crock pot.

----------


## gadgetman

> We had roast venison silverside cooked in the crock pot.
> Attachment 25681


Dundee, I see gravy in that second photo. The Watties has no place there.  :Zomg:

----------


## Rushy

> Dundee, I see gravy in that second photo. The Watties has no place there.


Note that he has maintained the requisite degree of meat / potato separation GM.

----------


## GWH

> Bacon egg onion tomato cracked pepper pie  and some supermarket garlic bread.
> the wife is on a roll :thumbup:
> 
> Attachment 25671
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2



A few blobs of basil pesto in that pie would make it near perfect!  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> A few blobs of basil pesto in that pie would make it near perfect!


Eeeewwww yuk.

----------


## Angus_A

> Eeeewwww yuk.


not a fan of pesto rushy?  

Sent from my HUAWEI Y320-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> not a fan of pesto rushy?


Nope and you can stick coriander where the sun don't shine as well. Come to think of it there are a number of herbs and spices that I don't like.

----------


## veitnamcam

Venison stew with bacon ends mixed vege, onion,spud,carrot,garlic,whole and cracked black pepper, chilly flakes lots of,beef oxo cube and a good plug of lee and perrins. Corn flour to thicken.
browned the venison this mornin and put in slow cooker everything else this afternoon.





Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

That looks bloody good VC.

----------


## Gibo

What cut you use bro? I used to brown the veni too, dont anymore just cube it and in it goes. On low for the day, melts in ya mouth  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Make sure you have the next week off the spices VC as that hut might get a bit too warm :Oh Noes:

----------


## veitnamcam

G  i just use anything from the front or the shanks. sinu is good,turns to jelly.
Browning is for flavor not tenderness.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

> Make sure you have the next week off the spices VC as that hut might get a bit too warm


As long as I am first to the toilet in the morning its all good:thumbup: :Grin:  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

> As long as I am first to the toilet in the morning its all good:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Like this

----------


## jack

Ok guys help me out here, cooked a venison roast tonight, cooked it slow, with beer, garlic and chilli flakes, (under advice from butcher) but it wasn't very nice.  How do you cook your roasts? or am I better off chopping them up and making stews out of them

----------


## veitnamcam

A joint of meat like a whole shoulder on the bone or one whole muscle?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...ad.php?t=10595 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

A whole shoulder you would want to basicly braze it all day to jelly the sinu and membrane.
I make stew from the front end mostly.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## GWH

> Venison stew with bacon ends mixed vege, onion,spud,carrot,garlic,whole and cracked black pepper, chilly flakes lots of,beef oxo cube and a good plug of lee and perrins. Corn flour to thicken.
> browned the venison this mornin and put in slow cooker everything else this afternoon.
> 
> Attachment 25764
> 
> Attachment 25765
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


VC, your stew recipe is very similar to what I do, but I coat the meat in cornflour or flour before browing in a very hot pan, to seal in juices and and add flavour. I also add in a flat teaspoon of nutmeg, adds a nice touch to it. I fry off the onions to in the pan I browned the meat in which helps get all the left over bits from browning meat back into the stew ;-)

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> VC, your stew recipe is very similar to what I do, but I coat the meat in cornflour or flour before browing in a very hot pan, to seal in juices and and add flavour. I also add in a flat teaspoon of nutmeg, adds a nice touch to it. *I fry off the onions to in the pan I browned the meat in which helps get all the left over bits from browning meat back into the stew ;-)
> *
> Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk


Yep,everything gets browned in same pan before going in except spuds/mixed veg etc,bit of water in said pan after everything is browned to suck up all the flavor and then tip that in too :Thumbsup:

----------


## GWH

> Yep,everything gets browned in same pan before going in except spuds/mixed veg etc,bit of water in said pan after everything is browned to suck up all the flavor and then tip that in too


You're onto it ;-)

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> Venison stew with bacon ends mixed vege, onion,spud,carrot,garlic,whole and cracked black pepper, chilly flakes lots of,beef oxo cube and a good plug of lee and perrins. Corn flour to thicken.
> browned the venison this mornin and put in slow cooker everything else this afternoon.
> 
> Attachment 25764
> 
> Attachment 25765
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


VC

Looks Bloody Delicious  :Thumbsup: 

I bet that tastes great on toast the next day too ....... assuming there's any left overs of course.  :Psmiley: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> VC
> 
> Looks Bloody Delicious 
> 
> I bet that tastes great on toast the next day too ....... assuming there's any left overs of course. 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Stew is always better the day after.

----------


## jack

> A joint of meat like a whole shoulder on the bone or one whole muscle?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


They are boned out, rolled well sort of rolled lol

----------


## veitnamcam

> They are boned out, rolled well sort of rolled lol


Shoulder? from stag in Avatar? If so I would have gone stew or sausages , but still should braze up alright

----------


## jack

> Shoulder? from stag in Avatar? If so I would have gone stew or sausages , but still should braze up alright


I am not sure what cut it is got someone to do it for us, mate of my uncles he was a butcher at the venison plant lol But yes I assume it is the shoulder, yes its that stag, had sausages, salami, steaks done, really nice meat not that strong.  Think I will cut the rest of the roasts up and make stew will be much nicer.

----------


## gadgetman

> I am not sure what cut it is got someone to do it for us, mate of my uncles he was a butcher at the venison plant lol But yes I assume it is the shoulder, yes its that stag, had sausages, salami, steaks done, really nice meat not that strong.  Think I will cut the rest of the roasts up and make stew will be much nicer.


If the meat is very lean I wrap it in fatty smoky bacon or accompanied by lamb flaps. Bung in a floured and seasoned roasting bag and cook long and slow; 30 min / 500g at 160C. Comes out moist and tasty.

----------


## veitnamcam

Good thing the wife is back tomorrow , Ill end up with gout if I Have to fend for myself much longer :Grin: 



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## EeeBees

Yum...

----------


## Rushy

> Good thing the wife is back tomorrow , Ill end up with gout if I Have to fend for myself much longer
> 
> Attachment 25794


I can't quite see VC can you hold it a bit closer please.  Preferably by bringing it up here.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## mikee

> Good thing the wife is back tomorrow , Ill end up with gout if I Have to fend for myself much longer
> 
> Attachment 25794
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Flounder for tea I can totally understand but why do you have your bait on a plate beside it??  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

good luck with that mikee  :Grin: 

And Rushy 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Flounder for tea I can totally understand but why do you have your bait on a plate beside it??


Bait on a plate.  Ha ha ha ha classic.

----------


## veitnamcam

They wouldn't stay on a hook too well.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

> They wouldn't stay on a hook too well.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Bait elastic holds em on just fine, did you get any real fish (apart from flounders obviously)

----------


## veitnamcam

Can ya see that one Rushy ? :Grin: 

How about this one?




Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

:Sick:

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 25800
> 
> Can ya see that one Rushy ?
> 
> How about this one?
> 
> Attachment 25802


HA ha ha ha good on ya VC. Don't you just love the creamy delicious little buggers.

----------


## EeeBees

> Attachment 25800Attachment 25802


That is cruel, VC... :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

man they were GOOD! 
Been far to long since I last had some.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## EeeBees

SHUT UP!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

:Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 
Sorry Eeebs, was just trying to torment Rushy 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Sorry Eeebs, was just trying to torment Rushy


And it worked.

----------


## geezejonesy

Fresh Italian sausage  with mushrooms onions tomato sauce with spirals  at a awesome Italian restaurant in Adilade ..called La Trattoria  
Haven a grand time off the farm 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Sounds good! Where's the photos!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## geezejonesy

Beersies  in the Barossa Valley brewery
Kk
Mixed grill  at the pub the other night so much we couldn't finish it 

The pub from where my 4 x great grand parents  must have  frequented

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

That last pic he has the bush and she has the box :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## EeeBees

> Sorry Eeebs, was just trying to torment Rushy 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Tormented me too...damn, have to get a WOF this week or I would have forced myself to buy some...

----------


## Angus_A

Customer didn't pick up his t-bone steak so i got it  :Grin:  was very nice. 
Made a fish sandwich with some leftovers while i was there too but ended up giving it to the guy who's been sleeping outside my work, poor bastard.

----------


## Rushy

> Customer didn't pick up his t-bone steak so i got it  was very nice. 
> Made a fish sandwich with some leftovers while i was there too but ended up giving it to the guy who's been sleeping outside my work, poor bastard.


Good on you Angus.

----------


## JoshC

Put this roast beef on at 7 this morning before I left, just got home to a smell one can almost describe as heaven! I can't wait to eat it! Been slope cooking 8 hours.

----------


## veitnamcam

Slope cooking? man there is heaps one could shit stir there but I wont cos Im not racist, I hate everyone equally :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

(note all the smileys)

----------


## Gibo

Your forum handle ha ha vc you could be next, nuf said  :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Josh how does cooking on an angle improve the quality? Of course in cannibal cultures slope cooking takes on a whole other meaning

----------


## veitnamcam

Boss is home so of course its chicken!




At least I got yams:thumbup:



Now to make my desert :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

Red meat for dessert?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## JoshC

Oh sheeeet yeah!!



Slow cooker ya muppets! Haha

----------


## Gibo

> Oh sheeeet yeah!!
> 
> 
> 
> Slow cook ya muppets! Haha


No matter how slow you cooked a muppet it would be tough and stringy.  :Psmiley: 

Your slope lookes ok though :Have A Nice Day:  better than dog?  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

You buggers have it good. My missus is in the kitchen doing her version of Pad Thai. Not complaining though.

----------


## Gibo

> You buggers have it good. My missus is in the kitchen doing her version of Pad Thai. Not complaining though.


Classic, so is mine  :Grin:  its better than the shops though  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> No matter how slow you cooked a muppet it would be tough and stringy. 
> 
> Your slope lookes ok though better than dog?


Spat my beer :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## JoshC

Bahaha yip real good slope. Better than cat even

----------


## JoshC

> You buggers have it good. My missus is in the kitchen doing her version of Pad Thai. Not complaining though.


What da ya mean we have it good? I cooked that myself! Haha. Actually did.

----------


## Rushy

> What da ya mean we have it good? I cooked that myself! Haha. Actually did.


I know you did Josh. I meant the quality of your and VC's meals.

----------


## veitnamcam

Desert for me.

chilly powder with the bread crumbs, don't be shy.





shallow fry 



done.



please please if you don't like dredge oysters out of the shell give them to someone who does,don't do this!
these were pacific oysters and need a bit of tarting up :Wink: 

pretty good:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

You, using crumbs?? Im confused....

----------


## veitnamcam

> You, using crumbs?? Im confused....


Yes I can see why.... but Pacific oysters are tasteless compared to dredge and had to do some thing to spice them up a bit.

----------


## Rushy

> Desert for me.
> 
> chilly powder with the bread crumbs, don't be shy.
> 
> Attachment 25859
> 
> Attachment 25860
> 
> shallow fry 
> ...


Oi you!  I thought you didn't do batter or bread crumbs.

----------


## Gibo

Do they enhance the flavour or something?  :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

See above

----------


## veitnamcam

> Do they enhance the flavour or something?


Cant exactly fry em without sticking and falling to bits so sort of had to be in oil?

Dunno.... bit of a virgin on cooking oysters, on the rare occasions I have them its because Dad and I have gone and got em ourselves and I aint cooking dredge oysters!

----------


## EeeBees

> Desert for me.
> 
> chilly powder with the bread crumbs, don't be shy.
> 
> Attachment 25859
> 
> Attachment 25860
> 
> shallow fry 
> ...


Look pretty disgusting to me :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Look pretty disgusting to me


yea your right,so bad I had to crumb them! :Grin:

----------


## kotuku

me -I likes my oysters with a dab of vinegarr out of shell straight down throat into guts like a conrete mixer. mussels likewise plenty of vinegar straight down the gob.i tend to find cooking dries em out &toughens em a little ,but it may just be me.BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRP :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

thanks to Mikee :Have A Nice Day: 



All its legs are gone because I couldnt get it past the wife into the fridge :Grin: 

Wife did morney? type thing with pasta. was dubious of the pasta but was bloody good:thumbup:



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Nice VC. What a good bugger that Mikee is.

----------


## veitnamcam

Yes 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

We had a more simple version of your dinner

Plate + Seafood =

----------


## Rushy

That has got me salivating just looking at it Mikee

----------


## kotuku

at risk of being naughty -that bugger looks like david cunlifee protesting his innocence!bet the cray would taste better tho!

----------


## Angus_A

Pork belly, braised in cider and lemon and seared until crispy in a hot pan.  Peppercorn ju,  smoked mash,  olive oil poached tomato and topped with microgreens. 



Sent from my HUAWEI Y320-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Very nice indeed Angus.

----------


## JoshC

Pork belly, one of my favourite meals! Yum

----------


## Angus_A

Thanks Rushy, been working on it all day.

----------


## Rushy

> Pork belly, one of my favourite meals! Yum


I am with you on that Josh.

----------


## johnino

Yum. Sounds awesome looks great. Onya Angus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JoshC

Didn't get meat out of the freezer this morning and the missus is away tonight so it looks like I'm looking after myself. 


Jimmy's pies & speights




Just got in from an evening hunt with Mal. Shot a big bodied stag for the freezer. Got home to the highlanders chiefs game. A good day.

----------


## Rushy

> Didn't get meat out of the freezer this morning and the missus is away tonight so it looks like I'm looking after myself. 
> 
> 
> Jimmy's pies & speights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got in from an evening hunt with Mal. Shot a big bodied stag for the freezer. Got home to the highlanders chiefs game. A good day.


Good on ya Josh. Go the chiefs.

----------


## Dundee

> Didn't get meat out of the freezer this morning and the missus is away tonight so it looks like I'm looking after myself. 
> 
> 
> Jimmy's pies & speights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got in from an evening hunt with Mal. Shot a big bodied stag for the freezer. Got home to the highlanders chiefs game. A good day.


Yes another watties supporter :Thumbsup:  :Cool:

----------


## Gibo

> Yes another watties supporter


It might be Heinz?  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

> It might be Heinz?


Fuark off it is Speights  :Grin:     Nah its watties trust me i have a Wattie tanker out back :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

nek minnit, pams

----------


## JoshC

Definately watties @Dundee. Enough to cool the pies down after you've heated them to f'n long and they burn ya mouth out!

----------


## Dundee



----------


## Bill999

Weber ordered and in transit, things are about to get serious around here  :Grin:

----------


## mrs dundee

JOSHC,pies are nice quick tea and you hv the right beer their to wash it down.Im going to hv a speights soon just finish making venison patties to put in freezer and hv some for tea.

----------


## EeeBees

Never tried Speights...perhaps I should then I would know what you all are writing about :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Never tried Speights...perhaps I should then I would know what you all are writing about


EeeBees Speights is a nice drop but if you want a real beer that is more handy than a can of CRC on tight bowels then Waikato is the go.

----------


## Gibo

> EeeBees Speights is a nice drop but if you want a real beer that is more handy than a can of CRC on tight bowels then Waikato is the go.


Geez Rushy are you tyrying to ruin the poor lass, Waikato is a journey not a stop off  :Wink:  Take it slow EeeBees, Speights would be a good steping stone beer to get to Waikato  :ORLY:   :Wtfsmilie:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bill999

Nice pork roast on the newly christened weber 
Nailed the pork
nailed the crackle
nailed the mashed spuds and veg

really stoaked with this new toy

----------


## Bill999

and yes i know im letting the team down with the lack of photos I will try to do better

----------


## Rushy

> Geez Rushy are you tyrying to ruin the poor lass, Waikato is a journey not a stop off  Take it slow EeeBees, Speights would be a good steping stone beer to get to Waikato


Good point Gibo. I have not met the lady but my measure of her is that she could handle it.

----------


## mrs dundee

Made some venison cheese breadcases had a few for lunch very nice the rest can go in the freezer.

----------


## Rushy

Very nice Mrs D.

----------


## JoshC

Old MacDonalds farm (back block) on a plate...venison/pork/duck/mutton sausages wrapped in streaky bacon tonight. Should be interesting.

----------


## kotuku

> Made some venison cheese breadcases had a few for lunch very nice the rest can go in the freezer.Attachment 26241


 illtake a dozen please mum! :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Old MacDonalds farm (back block) on a plate...venison/pork/duck/mutton sausages wrapped in streaky bacon tonight. Should be interesting.


Oh fuck yea! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> Made some venison cheese breadcases had a few for lunch very nice the rest can go in the freezer.Attachment 26241


Fark I only got two for lunch,I thought that big plate was mine :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## veitnamcam

While I have been away my dog has had a tooth removed and since then the wife has been feeding him venison steak!!!!!

----------


## Dundee

Roast chicken one piece each and heaps of spuds :Have A Nice Day: 
Not cooked yet but smells bloody good. :Yuush:

----------


## Dundee

> While I have been away my dog has had a tooth removed and since then the wife has been feeding him venison steak!!!!!


At least your dog won't be eating V steak from the ............. :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

> At least your dog won't be eating V steak from the .............


Yea the irony is we had mutton chops from the supermarket :confused:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Old MacDonalds farm (back block) on a plate...venison/pork/duck/mutton sausages wrapped in streaky bacon tonight. Should be interesting.


Never got the invite Josh!

----------


## Dundee

Satisfied tonight with the meal :Grin:

----------


## Pengy

where is the main course ?

----------


## Dundee

> where is the main course ?


dieting :Sad:

----------


## Bill999

Webered up some chicken wraps (and chops for lunch tomorro)
Who says barbecuing is for summer

----------


## Rushy

Good on ya Bill. That looks bloody good.

----------


## Dundee

fancy nancy :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## res

Just finished this

I'll never look at Thai food in NZ the same way again,esp satays! 
And to top it off I have a new idea (to me anyway) on how to cook up the next pig I stumble across.

All for less than the beer would have cost in NZ so I'm a happy-and over full boy

----------


## Rushy

Res it may be rude of me to point this out but you are looking a bit feminine in those pictures mate. Ha ha ha ha

----------


## res

Lol, perspective is everything

----------


## veitnamcam

This is the first thing I have dared eat in 48hrs .
Hope it stays down.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

Cant handle that NI tucker aye VC :Wink:  sent ya back with extras  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Bloody kids and their germs.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> Bloody kids and their germs.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Your germs now  :Grin:

----------


## mrs dundee

Hope you get better soon.

----------


## Dundee

> Bloody kids and their germs.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Your kidz or ours Lol? :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Mine i think

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

No Picture but Chilli Beef an Veni Casserole (Veni care of VC) with Cheese, potato, garlic mash and peas tonight.

Just the thing after a freezing hour walking the dogs in the dark down the river.

----------


## Dundee

Chips, Venison burger

----------


## Rushy

Bloody good to see the egg on top Dundee.

----------


## Rushy

A winters evening venison casserole well under way. It has been slow cooking in the oven since this morning.

----------


## veitnamcam

That looks the biz Rushy 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> That looks the biz Rushy


All my own work as well VC. And I got a couple of loaves of fresh bread from the bakery to break with it to mop up the gravy. I am looking forward to it. Dundee if you are reading this there will be no tomato sauce anywhere near it.

----------


## veitnamcam

> All my own work as well VC. And I got a couple of loaves of fresh bread from the bakery to break with it to mop up the gravy. I am looking forward to it. Dundee if you are reading this there will be no tomato sauce anywhere near it.


Of course!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Not a fan of stew Rushy but our mince has watties added while cooking then more when it is ready. :Grin: 

No surprise thou aye............addiction.

----------


## mikee

Orange Roughy, Oven baked in Sweet Chilli Sauce (and lemon juice)
Cheese and Garlic Mash with Peas

----------


## big_foot

> Orange Roughy, Oven baked in Sweet Chilli Sauce (and lemon juice)
> Cheese and Garlic Mash with Peas
> Attachment 26394


Not big on mashed spuds without copius amounts of gravy but the rest looks fuckin devine! :Psmiley:

----------


## mrs dundee

Rushy that looks very yum,my lot arent keen on stews so i just do mince and thats yum to.

----------


## Gibo

Venison korma, cheated a bought the garlic naan  :Grin:  spicy little brew  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

> Venison korma, cheated a bought the garlic naan  spicy little brew 
> Attachment 26474


Next time empty the bowel cavity before adding to your plate :Oh Noes:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Venison korma, cheated a bought the garlic naan  spicy little brew 
> Attachment 26474


Oh fark yea:thumbup: haven't had a naan in ages and i bet the korma was hot :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> Oh fark yea:thumbup: haven't had a naan in ages and i bet the korma was hot :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Mrs said, kill this flu!!! Ok  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Venison korma, cheated a bought the garlic naan  spicy little brew 
> Attachment 26474


Nice Gibo but you can lose the Cori bloody anda if you ever serve that up to me.

----------


## Gibo

> Nice Gibo but you can lose the Cori bloody anda if you ever serve that up to me.


I picked mine off too  :Wink:

----------


## Pengy

> Venison korma, cheated a bought the garlic naan  spicy little brew 
> Attachment 26474


Loose the green crap on top, loose chick peas, and loose the green shit in a bottle. Then, I will eat it

----------


## Pengy

I mean, c`mon. 4% ? harden the fuck up man

----------


## veitnamcam

fussy cunts obviously never had the same dad as me!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> I mean, c`mon. 4% ? harden the fuck up man


Its for the taste mate, the rums there for the buzz  :Grin:  oh and just for you........ Fuck up  :Psmiley:

----------


## Pengy

99.9999 % sure I didn't  :Have A Nice Day:  have the same Dad as VC  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Rushy

VC my old man would have said "what the hell is that grass in my dinner for".

----------


## Pengy

> Its for the taste mate, the rums there for the buzz  oh and just for you........ Fuck up


Wakatoo beer and taste .......don't go there

----------


## Rushy

> I mean, c`mon. 4% ? harden the fuck up man


The brewery realises the addictive nature of the nectar means that the average drinker will drink one and a half dozen in a lunch time session so they have taken steps to reduce the level of alcohol. Seems quite responsible to me. Ha ha ha ha I think Gibo and I need to initiate you Pengy.

----------


## Gibo

> Wakatoo beer and taste .......don't go there


I go there often  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> VC my old man would have said "what the hell is that grass in my dinner for".


did he die of scurvy?

Mine said "you will sit there till its eaten" and he ment it.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

> did he die of scurvy?
> 
> Mine said "you will sit there till its eaten" and he ment it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Aaah memories ........."your not leaving the table until those vegies are gone boy".

bloody shit phone

----------


## Pengy

On the subject of beer and taste. I just made the mistake of having a bottle of Mac Great White  (cloudy wheat beer) with my dinner tonight. 
I reckon it rates as the most foul tasting beer I have ever tried. 
Coming from a pom, that is some statement ( thought I would get in before Maca)

----------


## Pengy

> Aaah memories ........."your not leaving the table until those vegies are gone boy".
> 
> bloody shit phone


It`ll put hairs on ya chest

----------


## Rushy

> did he die of scurvy?
> 
> Mine said "you will sit there till its eaten" and he ment it.


Nah he ate veges and I got the same message as you but the coriander in that picture is just a garnish and besides it tastes like shit and he would have called it grass.

----------


## veitnamcam

Here ya go Rushy.

no green garnish, just some fresh green backs and spud with plenty of garlic and butter and salt and pepper.



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

I could even eat that :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Here ya go Rushy.
> 
> no green garnish, just some fresh green backs and spud with plenty of garlic and butter and salt and pepper.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


You certainly seem to have the flounder catching sussed now VC. They look good.

----------


## Pengy

So Mrs P is away in Europe..hahahha.
My tea tonight was ; 5 lamb chops (only likkle loin chops ). Oven fries. baked beanz, and a chicken fart. Accompanied by 5 green bottles of a certain European beer beginning with H.
I wont mention the bowl of Hokey pokey ice cream t follow  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> So Mrs P is away in Europe..hahahha.
> My tea tonight was ; 5 lamb chops (only likkle loin chops ). Oven fries. baked beanz, and a chicken fart. Accompanied by 5 green bottles of a certain European beer beginning with H.
> I wont mention the bowl of Hokey pokey ice cream t follow


Was that after you got blown over at the beach :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> So Mrs P is away in Europe..hahahha.
> My tea tonight was ; 5 lamb chops (only likkle loin chops ). Oven fries. baked beanz, and a chicken fart. Accompanied by 5 green bottles of a certain European beer beginning with H.
> I wont mention the bowl of Hokey pokey ice cream t follow


Heroic effort Pengy.

----------


## Pengy

> Was that after you got blown over at the beach


I reckon if I had eaten that lot before going to the beach,  I would have stayed upright no matter what the weather

----------


## Rushy

> I reckon if I had eaten that lot before going to the beach,  I would have stayed upright no matter what the weather


I am actually surprised that you don't self right like a Tomee Tippee cup Pengy.

----------


## Gibo

> I reckon if I had eaten that lot before going to the beach,  I would have stayed upright no matter what the weather


Ball shapes dont have an up or down mate, i'd say you would have rolled  :Psmiley:

----------


## Pengy

75kg dripping wet mate. Trouble is that about 50 kg of that is all in one place

----------


## Gibo

> 75kg dripping wet mate. Trouble is that about 50 kg of that is all in one place


Ha Ha I have met you mate, I reckon most on here think youre a big lard ass the way we all go on  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Ha Ha I have met you mate, I reckon most on here think youre a big lard ass the way we all go on


I have yet to have the pleasure Gibo but I have visions of a man with a very low centre of gravity.

----------


## Gibo

> I have yet to have the pleasure Gibo but I have visions of a man with a very low centre of gravity.


Ha Ha well hes shorter than me but thats not hard  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## JoshC

Fresh blue cod for tea. Patted with flour, pan fried in butter and lemon juice.

----------


## veitnamcam

Yum

----------


## big_foot

> Fresh blue cod for tea. Patted with flour, pan fried in butter and lemon juice.


The south islands ample supply of that stuff definately gives it one ups on us deprived north islanders :Sad:

----------


## veitnamcam

you mean the southern third of the south islands supply.

Commercial catch in the sounds increased 40percent since the ban and slot rule introduction.
net result no more fish much less for rec fishers and much more for commercial.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## big_foot

> you mean the southern third of the south islands supply.
> 
> Commercial catch in the sounds increased 40percent since the ban and slot rule introduction.
> net result no more fish much less for rec fishers and much more for commercial.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Yea thats shit arse alright I think that come in round the time I left

----------


## Dundee

Just a tastey roast mutton for the week. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Are you sure you have enough Dundee.

----------


## Toby

No pics all gone but I made a mean venison stew for lunch, dad, brother and his mate rocked up home and munched it all back pretty quickly. Luckily I got a plate first

----------


## Rushy

Good on ya Toby.

----------


## Toby

I stuffed up big time, they liked it enough to make me cook it for tea tonight. Browned up the venison in the pan then tip it all together in a pot. I think it's jus tthe venison that makes it taste good, was a fat hind shot in feb. I thought it was all gone but found some more tucked under a shelf in the freezer  :Grin: 

Those orange kumara are the shit! nice as. Should thicken up over time and be good to go. I am trying a new idea. Last one I cut everything the same size the kumara cooked to fast turn mushy, I cut them a bit bigger then the spuds, should help. Only missing onion

----------


## Pengy

needs peas  :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

Chuck fast cooking vege in later Toby  :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

> needs peas



Nope, gotta save them for the B&E pie!  :Grin:

----------


## Toby

That was pretty bloody good! I was close to cutting off the fat on her before it went in the pot cause last time I remember eating venison steaks with the fat on it wasn't too flash. Is primo in the stew!

----------


## veitnamcam

> I remember eating venison steaks with the fat on it wasn't too flash.


That's cos you fucked it up  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## mikee

> you mean the southern third of the south islands supply.
> 
> Commercial catch in the sounds increased 40percent since the ban and slot rule introduction.
> net result no more fish much less for rec fishers and much more for commercial.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


As far as I know no one is actively targeting cod in the sounds. Bt from personal experience with the silly slot rule lots end up dead (or in the shags) before you get your 2 as per the regs. 
When the fishery is OPEN you cant even transit by road thru the effected area with more than 2 cod. ie if you go cod fishing in Kaikoura for the day you need to come home the back way. Come back the usual way and meet the fisheries guys at Rai and you are fuc&ed.

----------


## veitnamcam

It was on a tvnz thing, commercial catch in the area increased 40 percent over the period.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

> It was on a tvnz thing, commercial catch in the area increased 40 percent over the period.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Interesting especially as the quota is the same, None of our customers are fishing it commercially either.
Last time we were in the sounds we returned over 30 cod that were either too big or too small to get 6 keepers for the 3 of us. Don't bother now unless the slot is closed and we are fishing out of Okiwi. The we can keep 3 each as long as they are legal.

----------


## mikee

> It was on a tvnz thing, commercial catch in the area increased 40 percent over the period.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Interesting especially as the quota is the same, None of our customers are fishing it commercially either.
Last time we were in the sounds we returned over 30 cod that were either too big or too small to get 6 keepers for the 3 of us. Don't bother now unless the slot is closed and we are fishing out of Okiwi. The we can keep 3 each as long as they are legal.

----------


## mikee

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, fresh flounder for tea tonight thanks to another forum member who sent me a text on Sat afternoon to the effect of "are you dumb enough......................." Well I was and after a wake up phone call,  bit of rain some wind, and some motor maintenance on the way back in the dark (who knew there was solid stuff under the water). 

We had a meal of pan fried flounder with salad and fries for tea. 

So a big thanks to VC for the invite

----------


## Dundee

Crumbed trout and home made wedges :Yum:  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Just had flounder and chips myself :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

Any prize for guessing which plate is your`s   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> Any prize for guessing which plate is your`s


I'll take the middle and back plate thanks Pengy :Thumbsup:

----------


## hunter308

had a nice meaty lamb flap that I made rolled roast out of for tea tonight with roast carrots, spud and mixed veges with brown onion gravy was farkin awesome had seasoned it with salt, ground black pepper, garlic, oregano and lee and perrins worchestershire sauce before rolling it up got one more in the freezer for another day didn't get time to take a pic because I could not wait any longer to eat it  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

glad he was enjoyed @hunter308 it seems he had a lot of fun on the 10acre section :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

My tea is in the sausage thread :rolleyes:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> My tea is in the sausage thread :rolleyes:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


We'll lets just hope we don't see a photo of your sausage in the tea thread!  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## hunter308

> glad he was enjoyed @hunter308 it seems he had a lot of fun on the 10acre section


Yeah the dirty little hua   :Grin:

----------


## Dreamer

Chamois shank stew and mashed spud for me tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Looks pretty good.

----------


## Dundee

I'm going to have venison patties on toast with vegemite covered in watties sauce. :Grin:  Don't think ya need to see the picture? :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> I'm going to have venison patties on toast with vegemite covered in watties sauce. Don't think ya need to see the picture?

----------


## Dundee

theres no gravey :Sad:

----------


## Dundee

Time for a feed :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Finally finished checking stock :ORLY: 

Bag of venison patties :Thumbsup: 


Waiting for toast to cook :Have A Nice Day: 



Add favourite spread on the toast :Grin: 



Spread it then add patties :Wtfsmilie: 



Plus some watties :Wink: 



Back for more :Psmiley: 


Had to have seconds. :Grin:

----------


## mrs dundee

Late tea

----------


## ebf

Making duck ragu with parrie breast and drum sticks tonight.
 @kiwi39

----------


## Dundee

ragu?   Is that a stew ebf?

----------


## ebf

It's kinda like bolognese, you shred the duck meat, like pulled pork. Then cook it in a tomato base and serve on pasta or noodles.

----------


## Dundee

> It's kinda like bolognese, you shred the duck meat, like pulled pork. Then cook it in a tomato sauce and serve on pasta or noodles.


Thanks :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Mexico, Hamilton. Was good  :Thumbsup: 
Couple of spritely girls next to me asked me to order for them, hope they are ok  :Grin:

----------


## johnino

Sorry Gibo. You've lost me there. What the feck are you talking about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha! Mexico is a mexican resturant. Some ladies had trouble ordering so I kindly obliged. The thing is i have a bad fetish with super hot food, so all im saying is that i hope they are still in one piece  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ha ha! Mexico is a mexican resturant. Some ladies had trouble ordering so I kindly obliged. The thing is i have a bad fetish with super hot food, so all im saying is that i hope they are still in one piece


till the morning :Wink:  :Sad:  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Roast goat cooking tonight.

----------


## Dundee

Blood nice too!

----------


## mrs dundee

Very yummy indeed look who cook it and thanks to possum trapper for shooting it.

----------


## Gibo

That looks bloody good!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## deepsouthaussie

> Crumbed trout and home made wedges
> Attachment 26829


Do you have that bloody red stuff on every potato variation dundee!

----------


## veitnamcam

Real tucker there.
Someone needs to send you some lee and perrins or h and p or Glass eye creek.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> Real tucker there.
> Someone needs to send you some lee and perrins or h and p or Glass eye creek.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Or homemade ghost chilli ringsting  :Grin:

----------


## Pengy

That sounds like an affliction, not a sauce  :Thumbsup:  @Dundee. Have Watties been in touch about the sponsorship deal yet ?

----------


## johnino

> Ha ha! Mexico is a mexican resturant. Some ladies had trouble ordering so I kindly obliged. The thing is i have a bad fetish with super hot food, so all im saying is that i hope they are still in one piece


Yep I agree Gibo. Love Mexican food


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## johnino

Top job Dundees the roast goat looks great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Do you have that bloody red stuff on every potato variation dundee!


Yes :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> That sounds like an affliction, not a sauce  @Dundee. Have Watties been in touch about the sponsorship deal yet ?


I must send them this thread or @P38 will be out of a job. :Grin:

----------


## Aly

> Blood nice too!
> Attachment 26985Attachment 26986Attachment 26987Attachment 26988


Oh mate, I am looking forward to my first goat now!  :Grin:   :Thumbsup:   :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Gibo

> Oh mate, I am looking forward to my first goat now!


Skip it and go straight to the real deal  :Grin:  Veni backsteaks  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## P38

With this cold wet weather were having I decided a Bacon Bone Boil Up would hit the spot for dinner tonight so I got this lot on the stove simmering away. 

Will make some Dough Boys and drop them in a little later this afternoon.  :Have A Nice Day: 



Cheers
Pete

----------


## EeeBees

Oh yay, Pete...dough boys, nom diddy nom :Grin: ...have made a venison mince stew, with pumpkin, peas, onions, potatoes, Jerusalem artichokes, bay leaves, juniper, half a bottle of pinot noir, reconstituted ceps...the whole nine yards in it...come Wednesday lunchtime I will be over it as there is enough to last that long...

----------


## P38

EeeBees 

I hear what your saying.

This pot of Boil up will last me a couple of days too ..... unless my mates turn up then it won't see tomorrow  :Grin: 

When I do a stew I always freeze some of it and have it at a later date.

Here's an update after a couple of hours simmering on the stove ...... smells delicious already  :Have A Nice Day: 



Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

been a lot of this lately 



and a bit of this.



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

Macstew rabbity

----------


## Dundee

Nothing wrong with that VC.................except the rabbit food :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> Macstew rabbityAttachment 27219


Now that is gone Macca you better buy one of Seans :ORLY:

----------


## Maca49

I'll send a bullet for you, what calibre!

----------


## Dundee

> I'll send a bullet for you, what calibre!


I got one :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

That should gut one and remove the head

----------


## Dundee

> That should gut one and remove the head


Or you could get the job done with all of the rabbits on offer with this one,you wouldn't even have to stew them. :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

260 and 7mmwsm ? hard to judge with a midgets hands  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

First was 50 cal and the next was big enough :Thumbsup:

----------


## EeeBees

That should do it!!!!

----------


## Gibo

> First was 50 cal and the next was big enough
> Attachment 27222


Shit it must be big, nearly as tall as your weekly 25litre watties  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

> Shit it must be big, nearly as tall as your weekly 25litre watties


And i'm nearly out :Oh Noes:

----------


## Gibo

> And i'm nearly out


Take a pin, prick your finger tip, squeeze watties back into bottle  :Wink:

----------


## EeeBees

> And i'm nearly out


I have a can on my shopping list for tomorrow too, Dundee :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> I have a can on my shopping list for tomorrow too, Dundee


One can, crikey I buy 18 packs :Grin:   But the Mrs needs too go to the city at some stage to top up the 5litre flagon :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mrs dundee

Yeah after calfing season mr dundee.

----------


## Dundee

> Yeah after calfing season mr dundee.

----------


## Rushy

Well I guess we know who is the boss in the Dundee household now don't we?  Keep him in line Mrs D.

----------


## mrs dundee

Don't you worry Rushy i got mr dundee under control.

----------


## big_foot

> Don't you worry Rushy i got mr dundee under control.


Whipppissshhh!! :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Don't you worry Rushy i got mr dundee under control.


I thought as much Mrs D.  Best you keep it that way as well.

----------


## Scribe

Sky is a bit grey and a few light showers around. This mornings catch. My twenty fin fish I am allowed.

I do catch a lot of fish. Its not that I am greedy as our family will only get to eat a few of these. There are so many people out there now who would never have a fish meal unless I catch it for them.

They say "Thankyou Graeme" I say "No thankyou, now you have eaten all the fish I can go fishing again"

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 27295
> 
> Sky is a bit grey and a few light showers around. This mornings catch. My twenty fin fish I am allowed.
> 
> I do catch a lot of fish. Its not that I am greedy as our family will only get to eat a few of these. There are so many people out there now who would never have a fish meal unless I catch it for them.
> 
> They say "Thankyou Graeme" I say "No thankyou, now you have eaten all the fish I can go fishing again"



Classic  :Grin:

----------


## P38

> Attachment 27295
> 
> Sky is a bit grey and a few light showers around. This mornings catch. My twenty fin fish I am allowed.
> 
> I do catch a lot of fish. Its not that I am greedy as our family will only get to eat a few of these. There are so many people out there now who would never have a fish meal unless I catch it for them.
> 
> They say "Thankyou Graeme" I say "No thankyou, now you have eaten all the fish I can go fishing again"


Good on ya Scribe.   :Thumbsup:

----------


## EeeBees

> Yeah after calfing season mr dundee.


When does calving finish, @mrs dundee?

----------


## Dundee

> When does calving finish, @mrs dundee?


When the last cow calves :Psmiley:  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> When the last cow calves


Funny that!  Not a minute before.

----------


## Maca49

No culling with lead pipe DD :ORLY:

----------


## mrs dundee

> When does calving finish, @mrs dundee?


about september,got 3 in im feeding 2 bulls and 1 little heifer and their will be plenty more to come..

----------


## EeeBees

Hope you have a good season this year...

----------


## Dundee

Venison Roast for the week :Grin: 

Slow cooked venison in the crock pot
Mine :Grin: 


Mrs Dundee (aka the cook) :Have A Nice Day: 


Kids 'stop taking pictures' :Psmiley: 


Very nice venison meal thanks Mrs Dundee :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Living like a King Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

Slap up Sunday Meal

Small trout.

Cooked in batter.

Sausage rolls and home made pizza to add to the menu.

No guesses as whose plates they were :Grin: 
And an extra pizza made for the boys lunches.

Not given @mrs dundee the boot yet shes a keeper. :Wink:

----------


## Toby

Not really dinner but thought I'd give cooking a steak like this a go since a mate mentioned it, gotta say it works pretty good.



fry it just to color it(needed more onion)


place in foil bit of S&P some olive oil


Put in this mini oven thing for about 15min


Done

----------


## veitnamcam

nice :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

dad just came home for lunch turns out that was for tea haha. Oh well stiff shit. They were in the fridge for over a week and last I heard mum was going to throw them out

----------


## Rushy

That looks bloody fantastic Toby.  Nice and juicy and cooked to perfection.

----------


## mrs dundee

Looks yum Toby hey those mini ovens are they good thinking of buying 1.

----------


## veitnamcam

Dry aged beef fillet rare with mushroom sauce and fantastic veges, washed down with couple of jugs of speights  :Have A Nice Day:  :Beer: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## teFerrarri

Boned out the turkeys  the boys got over the weekend, rolled and stuffed with cranberries and mixed herbs.  Birds obscenely fat from grazing on regenerating oat/plantain crop. Butchers net and funnel thingy vastly reduces swearing and fiddling with twine

----------


## Toby

> Looks yum Toby hey those mini ovens are they good thinking of buying 1.


Hey @mrs dundee

Yeah they are awesome for cooking small things/ roasting veges grilling cheese and stuff like that. It save heating up the big oven for something small aye

----------


## johnino

That sounds great. How does the funnel work though?

----------


## teFerrarri

Slides yr bird into the inside and stretch the net over the outside.......

----------


## EeeBees

Wicked, @teFerrarri...

----------


## P38

> Venison Roast for the week
> 
> Slow cooked venison in the crock pot
> Mine
> Attachment 27551
> 
> Mrs Dundee (aka the cook)
> Attachment 27552
> 
> ...


Good on Ya  @Dundee,  @mrs dundee looks after you alright Boy.

And I'm Bloody sure if Mrs Dundee dished you up Tomato Sauce for dinner you'd go and put Tomato Sauce on it.  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

I put it on spaghetti :Grin:

----------


## Timmay

Missus is away all week in dorkland on conference for work.

Cocaine and hookers for me - all week long.

----------


## Rushy

> Missus is away all week in dorkland on conference for work.
> 
> Cocaine and hookers for me - all week long.


Go easy Timmay.

----------


## Timmay

Live slow, die whenever you recon?

----------


## Maca49

Shit still going on the weekend? I'll be down that way! Second thoughts, the hookers will be rooted and the coke will be gone :X X:  I'll just go to the range! Thanks for the offer :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Live slow, die whenever you recon?


Nah I was just worried that you will wear the hookers out if you are to hyped up by the cocaine.

----------


## Gibo

> Missus is away all week in dorkland on conference for work.
> 
> Cocaine and hookers for me - all week long.


 @Pointer is scooping me up now, be there in 2 and a haif  :Grin:

----------


## Timmay

> @Pointer is scooping me up now, be there in 2 and a haif


Us three need to do a catch up at some stage, u thought somewhere like Minganui or w/e. I tasked @Pointer to sort something but you know how useless he can be.

----------


## Gibo

> Us three need to do a catch up at some stage, u thought somewhere like Minganui or w/e. I tasked @Pointer to sort something but you know how useless he can be.


Yeah or even Taupo, We were going to head down a few weeks ago but I had too much on. Should look at a spring hit in Keweks or Kimanas?

----------


## Timmay

I've got a spot that looked likely for a spring hunt towards Napier. I'll have a chat to pnter and see what he thinks.

----------


## Scouser

> Missus is away all week in dorkland on conference for work.
> 
> Cocaine and hookers for me - all week long.


Dont waste the coke (in) on the hookers.....if 8 years living in California taught me 'anything' it was that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pointer

If there's no hookers or coke @Timmay we are turning around!

----------


## Timmay

@Gibo ,  @Pointer , @Scouser
Shit!!!!! One of the hookers got into the coke

----------


## Rushy

Classic Timmay. Like your sense of humour.  Gotta share a beer one day.

----------


## Timmay



----------


## Gibo

> Classic Timmay. Like your sense of humour.  Gotta share a beer one day.


No shit, the list is getting bloody long though! Might need to take a year off  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> No shit, the list is getting bloody long though! Might need to take a year off


I'm only young Gibo.  Got time on my side.

----------


## Timmay

Theres a few of you I wouldn't mind telling lies with at the pub over a few beers.

----------


## GWH

The Wife is in Welly for the day so ive got dinner sorted, much to her disgust no doubt, will just say its a lamb curry ;-)

----------


## Gibo

Fondo night for my mums bday.
In the oil goes venison, beef, scallops, prawns, squid
In the choclate goes marshmallows, strawberrys, grapes
Plus roll your own sushi for everyone salmon and teriaki chicken
Waikato and wine  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Did I tell you it is my birthday every other week Gibo?

----------


## Gibo

No, did your kids do something like this for you?

----------


## johnino

Impressive Gibo. Lucky Mum

----------


## Rushy

> No, did your kids do something like this for you?


No and clearly you missed the big hairy arsed hint I just dropped as well.

----------


## Gibo

> No and clearly you missed the big hairy arsed hint I just dropped as well.


I didnt miss it, i diverted it  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

You shooting today? Im off for a tune before i hit the hills early sept

----------


## Rushy

> You shooting today? Im off for a tune before i hit the hills early sept


I was supposed to be but fate has stuck its fickle fucking finger in the works.
Nibblet has Broken his truck
AndrewH has a work matter to attend to.
Jono (not a forum member) woke up to twins up chucking
And Neil (also not a forum member), well let's just say he wasn't allowed to come out and play.

Just found out the last of this at quarter to eight this morning and to late to arrange alternate shooters as I needed to be back by mid day.

----------


## Gibo

Stink

----------


## Rushy

> Stink


Uh huh!

----------


## veitnamcam

Been quite a few of these lately 



and a bit of venison steak.

went to a bloody nice bbq last night and took a bag of steak, freezer looking grim... bout time I went hunting instead of fishing  :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

> Fondo night for my mums bday.
> In the oil goes venison, beef, scallops, prawns, squid
> In the choclate goes marshmallows, strawberrys, grapes
> Plus roll your own sushi for everyone salmon and teriaki chicken
> Waikato and wine 
> Attachment 27938
> Attachment 27939


Was the tooth brush used to get rid of the fishy flavour? :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Was the tooth brush used to get rid of the fishy flavour?


Yip  :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

That's the basting brush DD, fresh from cleaning the dunny

----------


## Dundee

classic

----------


## mikee

My missus cooked tonight, (was my annual getting "older day" today)
She made Venison and Chocolate Casserole (page 99) of this months NZ Hunter mag
used dark beer instead of red wine.

Anyone thinking of making it, don't just think, do it. Yum yum is a total understatement, no pic its all gone.
Thanks to VC for the veni  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Happy birthday Mikee :Beer:

----------


## Gibo

> Happy birthday Mikee


+1  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Yeh happy birthday Mikee.  Sounds like you are off to a good start with tucker like that.

----------


## mikee

Thanks guys, I ate too much and now look much more rounder than before, Finished it off with a bottle of Harringtons "Rouge Hop"

----------


## P38

Happy B day Mikee. 

One more under your belt  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Angus_A

Chicken bites, orange braised silverbeat, mash, smoked paprika and sweet garlic sauce. 




Presentation and camera quality are shit, i know. Sue me.

----------


## Rushy

Damn you even do the presentation thing when serving food to yourself Angus.  Looks appetising.  Far better than my "slap it on the plate because it isn't going to last long" approach

----------


## possummatti

A tip- don't cook a gutshot pigeon. Neeeever again

----------


## johnino

Honey, ginger, soy turkey legs in the slow cooker. First time attempt. Needed toasted sesame seeds but we ran out

----------


## Rushy

Not sure about that green Johnino, I reckon Coriander is one of the foulest tasting things in creation.

----------


## johnino

Good call Rushy haha. It was damn fine. There's another 60 turkey's still on the farm. Must get some more.

----------


## johnino

Paradise duck Egyptian recipe. Stuffed with bulghar wheat spices and lemon. Last duck of the season. Cooked last Sunday.

----------


## veitnamcam

Paua patties. :Have A Nice Day: 
Onion chilli garlic cracked pepper lemon salt mixed herbs.
Far ken primo ! 
Left over for my lunch tomorrow :Cool: 



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

Damn!! That looks and sounds the bizzness!

----------


## Rushy

> Paua patties.
> Onion chilli garlic cracked pepper lemon salt mixed herbs.
> Far ken primo ! 
> Left over for my lunch tomorrow
> 
> Attachment 28140
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Far ken want some.  And it is fritters VC not far ken patties.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Far ken want some.  And it is fritters VC not far ken patties.


Doesn't roll off the tongue like Paua patties tho does it.
what is the difference between a pattie and a fritter?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

> Doesn't roll off the tongue like Paua patties tho does it.
> what is the difference between a pattie and a fritter?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


A pattie is fattie a fritter is fitter :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Rushy

> Doesn't roll off the tongue like Paua patties tho does it.
> what is the difference between a pattie and a fritter?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


To me a pattie is made of meat (e.g. Beef pattie) and a fritter has a wet flour mix as its base (like the cockle fritters I suggested you do a few weeks back).  Other than that puckered if I know.  @Angus can you help us with a chef's input?

----------


## veitnamcam

Its a pattie then, Paua meat as a base :thumbup: :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Its a pattie then, Paua meat as a base :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


So no flour then? Ha ha ha ha

----------


## veitnamcam

> So no flour then? Ha ha ha ha


yea a bit but mostly egg binder 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> yea a bit but mostly egg binder 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


So it is a pattie then coz it needs to be much more liquified / sloppy to be a fritter mix.

----------


## veitnamcam

they are about a inch thick and the size of a slice of bread so yep 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> they are about a inch thick and the size of a slice of bread so yep 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Still like I said at the beginning I far ken want one.  A cousin of mine did Paua in a cream and light amount of curry. Damn they were the best you could imagine.

----------


## veitnamcam

flounder fillets last night.


Corned beef tonight.



Corned beef without a good dollop of hot English mustard would just be wrong!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Eating like a King VC

----------


## Pengy

Colemans Mustard. Heinz tomato ketchup. Branston pickle. HP sauce. 
When one grows up with the above named items, it is very hard to adjust  :Oh Noes:   I do however, flatly refuse to shop at the many Pom specialist stores that seem very popular in places. My lot would be the first to moan if immigrants try to bring their ways to their new home country, so I made it my mission to adapt. (I still miss HP though)

----------


## Gibo

> flounder fillets last night.
> Attachment 28252
> 
> Corned beef tonight.
> 
> Attachment 28253
> 
> Corned beef without a good dollop of hot English mustard would just be wrong!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Looks good bro, you dont make mustard sauce?

----------


## veitnamcam

H and P is good, better than Watties at least but not a patch on lee and perrins. :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Pengy

Whoops! I forgot the Worcester sauce  :Sad:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Looks good bro, you dont make mustard sauce?



Mustard sauce is all good etc and I  do make one occasionally but we never have cream in the fridge and as you know I am not a huge fan of any sauces on meat bar processed eg sausage's patties etc

----------


## mrs dundee

Yum cornbeef must hv some next week,Sean Dundee likes it but mr Dundee doesnt talk about fussy.

----------


## Gibo

> Mustard sauce is all good etc and I  do make one occasionally but we never have cream in the fridge and as you know I am not a huge fan of any sauces on meat bar processed eg sausage's patties etc


I use it more on the mash and peas  :Grin:  bit yeah can be a pain to make, quite a few bits go into it.

----------


## Gibo

> Yum cornbeef must hv some next week,Sean Dundee likes it but mr Dundee doesnt talk about fussy.


Give him a clip around the ear hole and tell him to eat what hes given Mrs D  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Give him a clip around the ear hole and tell him to eat what hes given Mrs D


Absolutely Mrs D.  Don't take that nonsense from Dundee.  Serve it up to him with cabbage and carrots and make him eat it all.

----------


## Dundee

truck use :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Maybe Rushy and I will give you a clip in person in Nov  :Grin:  or just a beer  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

> Maybe Rushy and I will give you a clip in person in Nov  or just a beer


We don't like the green shit down here :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> We don't like the green shit down here


Then its a clip  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Then its a clip


I'll hold him Gibo.  You slap hard mind you, none of this bitch slapping carry on.

----------


## Rushy

Just had roast beef, rich gravy, Yorkshire pudding and horseradish sauce.  No photos it's in Rushy's tum tum now.

----------


## Maca49

Dinner is here

----------


## Gibo

> Dinner is hereAttachment 28314Attachment 28323


Waiter!!! There is a fly in my soup!!!  :Thumbsup:  looks good old fulla  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Dinner is hereAttachment 28314Attachment 28323


Where is the rest of it Maca

----------


## EeeBees

> Waiter!!! There is a fly in my soup!!!  looks good old fulla


Diner...waiter!! what is this fly doing in my soup?
Waiter...mmmm, looks like backstroke to me, sir!

----------


## EeeBees

> Dinner is hereAttachment 28314Attachment 28323



Oh no, did you HAVE to post these fotos...damn...you are a cruel, cruel man :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

Roo ya hoo

----------


## Maca49

Cake , shit 65 candles take a lot of blowing! :Angry:

----------


## veitnamcam

A pink one at that!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Cake , shit 65 candles take a lot of blowing!Attachment 28329


Don't do it Maca.  You could turn your lungs inside out at your age.  Ha ha ha ha geriatric!

----------


## Rushy

> A pink one at that!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


It's a bit girly don't you think VC?

----------


## Dundee

Slow cooked venison roast here tonight. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Slow cooked venison roast here tonight.
> Attachment 28345Attachment 28346


You got a few tame ones on the farm or what?
not seeing any trip reports :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

> You got a few tame ones on the farm or what?
> not seeing any trip reports
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Its surprising how long a few animals last in the freezer but I think we are getting towards the last of the venny :ORLY:

----------


## BRADS

> Its surprising how long a few animals last in the freezer but I think we are getting towards the last of the venny


I'll drop ya another one next time I'm down.....it may be a while :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Thanks mate be a while till I'm back in the scrub too. :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

> Thanks mate be a while till I'm back in the scrub too.


What scrub you talking about :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Ha ha got ya :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tahr

> Ha ha got ya


Are all of your cows in?

----------


## Maca49

> It's a bit girly don't you think VC?


At 65 I don't give a shit, taunt me all you want! It was a lovely strawberry job, selected by my sons Aussie father in law. Now who's gay? :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> Are all of your cows in?


Not yet just over half way.

----------


## veitnamcam

Beautiful supermarket pork roast :Have A Nice Day: 



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BRADS

Dam that looks good  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

I could even stomach that without watties. :Grin:

----------


## Angus_A

Crispy braised lambs tongue, caramelized baby carrots, slow cooked kale, sweetbread fritters and a bourbon white sauce. Was some good eating in the flat that's for sure.

----------


## Rushy

> Beautiful supermarket pork roast
> 
> Attachment 28503
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


If that is a healthy dose of pepper that I see then yum.

----------


## veitnamcam

> If that is a healthy dose of pepper that I see then yum.


Of course!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Of course!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Excellent.

----------


## johnino

Slow cooked turkey breast in lemon juice, dijon mustard, fresh oregano and rosemary, and white wine. Worked pretty good and no faffing about.

----------


## johnino

Tonight's effort. Hare back straps aged in a sesame, soy, and mirin marinade with a Thai green curry peanut satay. Damn fine. Hare back straps are so under rated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Trout burgers here. No pics all gone  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Trout burgers here. No pics all gone


Beef rump casserole and fresh bread to mop up the gravy.  Same deal Dundee, all gone and no pics.

----------


## Dundee

Breakfast had the last of the trout. Time to get more supplies.

----------


## Rushy

Time to go fishing then Dundee.

----------


## GWH

Slow roasted hind leg of wild pork....yum



With home made apple sauce.

----------


## Rushy

Sensational!

----------


## Angus_A

Burger seasoned with beatroot, herbs and garlic, topped with gruyere cheese, chilli smoked bacon, an egg, fresh basil and tamarillo chilli jam i made myself, was a mean feed. 
Made some wedges too. 
Sorry for crappy camera quality.

----------


## Beaker

> Burger seasoned with beatroot, herbs and garlic, topped with gruyere cheese, chilli smoked bacon, an egg, fresh basil and tamarillo chilli jam i made myself, was a mean feed. 
> Made some wedges too. 
> Sorry for crappy camera quality. 
> Attachment 28677


Please tell more about the chilli smoked bacon.... Sounds interesting

Oh and the burger sounds great - apart from the beetroot..... :ORLY:

----------


## GWH

> Burger seasoned with beatroot, herbs and garlic, topped with gruyere cheese, chilli smoked bacon, an egg, fresh basil and tamarillo chilli jam i made myself, was a mean feed. 
> Made some wedges too. 
> Sorry for crappy camera quality. 
> Attachment 28677


Sounds dame fine Angus!

----------


## Rushy

> Burger seasoned with beatroot, herbs and garlic, topped with gruyere cheese, chilli smoked bacon, an egg, fresh basil and tamarillo chilli jam i made myself, was a mean feed. 
> Made some wedges too. 
> Sorry for crappy camera quality. 
> Attachment 28677


I could give that a fright.

----------


## Angus_A

They were our special menu item for the 'wellington on a plate' event, there's some horseradish and Worcestershire sauce in there too. Today was the final day of the event and i figured i'd give the burger its final send off by serving it up for my flatmates.

----------


## GWH

> They were our special menu item for the 'wellington on a plate' event, there's some horseradish and Worcestershire sauce in there too. Today was the final day of the event and i figured i'd give the burger its final send off by serving it up for my flatmates.


When I was flating in welly I wish I had a flatmate like you ;-)

----------


## veitnamcam

Home today, bacon bits and onions for lunch :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

> Home today, bacon bits and onions for lunch
> Attachment 28691
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Totally glad I am not employed to be your dunny today!!  :Grin:

----------


## Bill999

> Tonight's effort. Hare back straps aged in a sesame, soy, and mirin marinade with a Thai green curry peanut satay. Damn fine. Hare back straps are so under rated. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


man that looks bloody good

----------


## veitnamcam

If there is one thing a man should know how to do its find the cl: whoops I mean cook a venison steak so its juicy and tender.







Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

Looks burnt!   :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

Its called seared! essential for flavor and juicyNess 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

> Looks burnt!


Sack the cook but save me the steak and chips :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Looks burnt!


Are you challenging the king of gazillion hot Gibo?

----------


## Gibo

> Are you challenging the king of gazillion hot Gibo?


He doesnt know what hot is  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

Na... I like hot but not stupid hot, don't eat enough hot stuff to stay in form. You get used to it then if ya haven't eaten it for a while next time you make something the same its too hot  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

Like when I said I want Thai hot make me cry hot at the Thai shop............fucked me then saw my mate coming along and said 'bro want this im full' then watched him curl up and die  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Yorkshire pudding with slow cooked beef and roast spuds.  Gravy will go on the meat watties on the spuds :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Yorkshire pudding with slow cooked beef and roast spuds.  Gravy will go on the meat watties on the spuds


Gravy in the Yorkshire pud's as well Dundee.  Fan fricken tastic.

----------


## Dundee

I'm am a little bit full tonight. :ORLY:    It is hard to find the perfect woman but I think I'm close. :Grin: 
Mrs D cooks a bloody good roast once a week and tonights was Awesome!!! :Thumbsup: 


And yes Rushy I did put a dollop of gravy on those yorkshire puddings about halfway through my meal,it was a squeeze getting it all on the plate. :Grin:

----------


## P38

There's no doubt about it Dundee ........ Mrs D looks after you alright. 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Pengy

By eck lad, you got one hell of an apetite

----------


## EeeBees

The Yorkshire Puddings look fantastic!!!   Go Mrs Dundee :Grin:

----------


## redbang

They look like homemade yorkshires mrs D, can we have the recipe please

----------


## mrs dundee

> They look like homemade yorkshires mrs D, can we have the recipe please


Yorkshires puddings or they called Dumplings very nice,homemade are better than brought i think.
    1/2 cup flour   1 egg
   1/4 tsp salt  1/2 cup milk
  Mix all ingredients in a kitchen wizz,then put mixture in patty tins for 170 or whatever yr temperture is on yr oven and put in oven for 20 mins,i double the recipe so u get a dozen and grease yr patty tins.ENJOY.

----------


## redbang

Cool, thanks for that  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Driverman

> Yorkshires puddings or they called Dumplings very nice,homemade are better than brought i think.
>     1/2 cup flour   1 egg
>    1/4 tsp salt  1/2 cup milk
>   Mix all ingredients in a kitchen wizz,then put mixture in patty tins for 170 or whatever yr temperture is on yr oven and put in oven for 20 mins,i double the recipe so u get a dozen and grease yr patty tins.ENJOY.


Is that self raising flour Mrs D?

----------


## Maca49

Driver man your being pedantic!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## mrs dundee

> Is that self raising flour Mrs D?


no

----------


## Dougie

Where's the pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Where's the pics 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Duhh :ORLY:    Scroll back a bit Dougie :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

I know it is a bit late but the forum crashed.  Fathers day dinner. Homemade chicken burger,probably the chicken that laid the egg too :Grin: 
with chips. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Angus_A

Wine, wine, more wine.  :Sick:

----------


## Boulderman

> Wine, wine, more wine. 
> 
> Attachment 28875


Is that a Stables red? Just a guess....

----------


## Angus_A

> Is that a Stables red? Just a guess....


I think so, that bottle was quickly dispatched with.

----------


## veitnamcam

Been called out on getting soft @Gibo so back in training.
Starting slow with tobasco and wasabi, one tube for the sushi and one to snort.



Just kidding not snorting Wasabi,I am not 20 anymore and not quite as dumb but only just :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> Been called out on getting soft @Gibo so back in training.
> Starting slow with tobasco and wasabi, one tube for the sushi and one to snort.
> 
> Attachment 28904
> 
> Just kidding not snorting Wasabi,I am not 20 anymore and not quite as dumb but only just
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Looks like a solid plate there bro  :Thumbsup: 

I just had my first porterhouse from the new angus in the freezer. Made a orange and miso sauce, mashed kumera and spinach! Time to go rescue olive :Grin:

----------


## Angus_A

Experiment but turned out awesome. 

Crouton of flounder, zucchini ribbons cooked in a white wine sauce infused with lemon, garlic and green onion. 

Stay tuned for dessert  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Angus_A

Well dessert failed, tastes fine but it fell apart during plating so no photos. 
It was a baked trifle with plum infused red wine reduction if anyone was curious.

----------


## Rushy

> Well dessert failed, tastes fine but it fell apart during plating so no photos. 
> It was a baked trifle with plum infused red wine reduction if anyone was curious.


Mate I gotta eat one of your meals.

----------


## Angus_A

> Mate I gotta eat one of your meals.


Next time our schedules line up mate  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Next time our schedules line up mate


I am down there every second Tuesday night.  Just got back tonight.

----------


## Angus_A

> I am down there every second Tuesday night.  Just got back tonight.


Cool, i'll let you know what my schedule looks like.

----------


## Gibo

> I am down there every second Tuesday night.  Just got back tonight.


How is the new gig?

----------


## Dundee

> I am down there every second Tuesday night.  Just got back tonight.


Have you given up K Road for Vivian Street? :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Have you given up K Road for Vivian Street?


Cheeky bugger.

----------


## Scouser

> Have you given up K Road for Vivian Street?


Aaaarrrrgggghhhh........must...get...vision...of..  .Rushy...in...fishnets...out...of...my...head.....  aaarrrggghhhh

----------


## Gibo

> Aaaarrrrgggghhhh........must...get...vision...of..  .Rushy...in...fishnets...out...of...my...head.....  aaarrrggghhhh


Fishnets are nothing, wait till he walks past in his mini skirt and you check out his arse as he goes past and his plums are tucked behind and hanging out the back  :XD:

----------


## Rushy

> Fishnets are nothing, wait till he walks past in his mini skirt and you check out his arse as he goes past and his plums are tucked behind and hanging out the back


Fuck that even made me laugh Gibo.  Poor Scouser will be scarred for life now.

----------


## Maca49

> Fishnets are nothing, wait till he walks past in his mini skirt and you check out his arse as he goes past and his plums are tucked behind and hanging out the back


your one sick bastard Gibo :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Yay the supplies have been replenished. :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

And your one sick bastard as well DD or you will be if you keep sucking on that stuff! :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Bill999

apparently licopiene in high doses on a regular basis reduces the risk of testicular cancer
the man obviously just wants to save his balls from cancer

as do I

----------


## veitnamcam

Must like kidney stones tho! :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Angus_A

Riso, ostrich sausage (yes, that's apparently a thing and it's fucking delicious) garlic,caramalized leeks, thyme, oregano, chili flakes and kale, all cooked in the same pan with a bit of stock and white wine, bit of parsley at the end. 
Dunno what i'll call it but it's damn tasty.

----------


## johnino

Looks tasty. A riso risotto. Gotta shoot me a wild ostrich. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Angus_A

> Looks tasty. A riso risotto. Gotta shoot me a wild ostrich. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely needed some grated Parmesan though.

----------


## Gibo

> Looks tasty. A riso risotto. Gotta shoot me a wild ostrich. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Got some emus floating around somewhere

----------


## johnino

Good enough. Let's nail a few


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Good enough. Let's nail a few
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All you are allowed is a knife

----------


## johnino

Ah better make it a slasher


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Ah better make it a slasher
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its pretty nerve racking having to deal to a bird as tall as you. They give me the shits.

----------


## johnino

Are you farming them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Are you farming them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Parents do. All good for mince, bit tough for steak unless you know exactly where to make the cuts. Eggs a bloody good too,

----------


## johnino

That's a shame to hear. Turkey tits are big but emus must be pendulus. I would have thought schnitzel could have worked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

No trout left in the freezer now :Sad:   Had @Texaswalkers trout last night :Wink: 


It was bloody good you should of kept it :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

There is fish on that plate ?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

And sauce :Psmiley:

----------


## Dougie

Got this guy in the oven, hopefully ends up yum. Nanny kid leg spiced up with Moroccan mix I googled, wrapped in bacon with a packet simmer sauce, in the oven bag to marinate for two hours and now been in the oven on 100degrees for three hours. 

Wish me luck lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

That will be nice Dougie

----------


## Pengy

My mouth is watering Dougie.

----------


## Dundee

Looks good even to my selective taste buds. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## johnino

That'll fall off the bone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dougie

Oh shit Jesus that was good!!!! Made an extra little "taster" plate for my flatty, she loved it! 

Capsicum, red onion, orange Kumera and whole garlic cloves roasted in olive oil and more Moroccan spice. All of it on top of couscous with paprika, oil and butter and of course topped with garlic yoghurt! 

Success!!! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## johnino

My kinda food. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Angus_A

Working on your plating i see Dougie  :Thumbsup:  looking good!

----------


## Rushy

Plating schmating. Heap it on Dougie

----------


## Dundee

Urrgh I just threw up looking at all that spicey shit :Sick:   But goat cooked in bacon looks the buis :Grin:

----------


## Dougie

> Working on your plating i see Dougie  looking good!


Thanks buddy, I'm trying! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## scoped

looks good dougie can you tell me the products you used or where you got the recipe from,  might have to try it next goat hunt this weekend  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Whats left of tonights graze,beef sausauges mutton chops and potatoe bake.

----------


## Rushy

That is enough left overs for me Dundee.

----------


## Boulderman

Hearty!!

----------


## Boulderman

Rainbow trout and baked veges, not bad for a Monday night. Still ain't had any venison in a while though....

----------


## mrs dundee

Yum that looks nice,the trout looks nice.

----------


## EeeBees

What @mrs dundee wrote :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Angus_A

Simple faire tonight, pork chops and some homemade pasta salad.

----------


## Dougie

fallow back steaks, beef bratwurst, bit of green stuff with feta and cucumber and if course garlic bread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> fallow back steaks, beef bratwurst, bit of green stuff with feta and cucumber and if course garlic bread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My kind of meal, to quote Gibo "I would eat the fuck out of that"  :Thumbsup: 

Bit more staek would be good tho :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Last night on the left... hasn't got any better in the last ten years or however long it has been since i last spent a week on the toilet trying to work out which end i should point at it.

tonight on the right.:thumbup:



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Aly

> Last night on the left... hasn't got any better in the last ten years or however long it has been since i last spent a week on the toilet trying to work out which end i should point at it.
> 
> tonight on the right.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


I remember growing up as a kid that in the 90s it used to be very crunchy and not greasy. I used to want to eat it cold for the extra crunch. 
Now due to higher demand it's all grease :/

----------


## veitnamcam

> I remember growing up as a kid that in the 90s it used to be very crunchy and not greasy. I used to want to eat it cold for the extra crunch. 
> Now due to higher demand it's all grease :/


That is the exact opposite of my recollection, greasy dripping soggy mess still raw in the middle.

----------


## Rushy

> That is the exact opposite of my recollection, greasy dripping soggy mess still raw in the middle.


Whichever way you look at it the shit is shite.

----------


## Gibo

Zinger burger once a blue moon with chips and plain gravy  :Wink:

----------


## mikee

> Last night on the left... hasn't got any better in the last ten years or however long it has been since i last spent a week on the toilet trying to work out which end i should point at it.
> 
> tonight on the right.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Nelson or Mot KFC. 

We have found it faster to drive to Mot than go thru the Nelson Drive Thru.

 Nelson serve big greasy mess's with soggy chips whereas Mot ususally supplied actually good food.


Bugger me we went thru the Nelson Drive thru a couple of years ago, after waiting in the Drive Thru for 50 minutes when we got to the window were advised they had run out of chicken !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## big_foot

Ya aint had fried chicken till youve sampled a big juicey thigh from Te Teko, bloody marvelous the grease literally drips off ya chin....used to have them for breakfast often when working over that way, keeps ya burning all day :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

I have mentioned this once before

While at KFC the fat chick that served us says "Sorry about the wait"

Me  "You will lose it eventually"   :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> Ya aint had fried chicken till youve sampled a big juicey thigh from Te Teko, bloody marvelous the grease literally drips off ya chin....used to have them for breakfast often when working over that way, keeps ya burning all day


That 'Hot Chick' in Napier is a bloody good feed of BBQ chicken.

The Hot Chick, BBQ Chicken Restaurant, Napier

----------


## mrs dundee

Hope we hv that next year on our travels,been awhile.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 29187
> I have mentioned this once before
> 
> While at KFC the fat chick that served us says "Sorry about the wait"
> 
> Me  "You will lose it eventually"


A much younger me at McDs
"what time do you get off?"
At 9

"mind if I watch?"

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> A much younger me at McDs
> "what time do you get off?"
> At 9
> 
> "mind if I watch?"
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Smooth talker

----------


## veitnamcam

nobody can destroy a good venison sausage like my wife :Grin: 



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

> nobody can destroy a good venison sausage like my wife
> 
> Attachment 29232
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


I'd put more sauce on that :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

And feed that green stuff to the rabbits :Wink:

----------


## Angus_A

French onion soup. 
Been caramalizing the onions in butter all day, started with 3 kg's, now have about 2 cups of deep, rich onion. Wine, cognac, sherry, bacon broth, beef broth, some herbs, topped with crusty bread and gruerre cheese. Just finishing up now.

----------


## veitnamcam

> French onion soup. 
> Been caramalizing the onions in butter all day, started with 3 kg's, now have about 2 cups of deep, rich onion. Wine, cognac, sherry, bacon broth, beef broth, some herbs, topped with crusty bread and gruerre cheese. Just finishing up now.



Sounds good, ya had me at butter and onions.

----------


## EeeBees

Onion soup is utterly splendid...the local supermarket does not stock imported gruyere any longer...I feel I should protest :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Angus_A

> Onion soup is utterly splendid...the local supermarket does not stock imported gruyere any longer...I feel I should protest


Can get it everywhere here, can mail you some if you like  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Onion soup is utterly splendid..


I had some a few weeks back for the first time in several years.  I had forgotten just how good it is.

----------


## Flincher

Grilled goat leg for tea the other day. and getting marinated for a bbq

----------


## Rushy

That looks bloody good.

----------


## Dundee

Yum :Cool:

----------


## kiwi39

> Attachment 29262Attachment 29263
> 
> Grilled goat leg for tea the other day. and getting marinated for a bbq


I slow roasted a kids leg in an oven bag with some olive oil, Curry powder, and fennel seeds ... bloody nice.

----------


## Dundee

> I slow roasted a kids leg in an oven bag with some olive oil, Curry powder, and fennel seeds ... bloody nice.


Jeeze Kiwi that is torture, I hope your child makes a full recovery. :Grin:

----------


## kiwi39

And tonight ... roast beef ... done in the new pressure cooker ... photos to come

----------


## kiwi39

Super tender ... and wonderful flavour ... Gravy wasnt too bad either thanks to the small primate ....

----------


## Rushy

That looks bloody fantastic.

----------


## kiwi39

that pressure cooker is the fuckin shit .. I tell ya ...

----------


## mrs dundee

Yum that looks yummy,least you got some greens on yr plate.

----------


## Dundee

> Attachment 29267
> Super tender ... and wonderful flavour ... Gravy wasnt too bad either thanks to the small primate with one leg missing ....


You would get more spud on ya plate if ya lost the rabbit food. :Grin:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## EeeBees

> Attachment 29267
> Super tender ... and wonderful flavour ... Gravy wasnt too bad either thanks to the small primate ....


that looks fantastic...

----------


## Flincher

Yeah my friend does all sorts of herbs and spices. Does currys better than most Indians.  Minced the last of it tonight and had bbq goat mince burgers. yum yum.

The bush is the best supermarket for fresh meat

----------


## kiwi39

> Yeah my friend does all sorts of herbs and spices. Does currys better than most Indians.  Minced the last of it tonight and had bbq goat mince burgers. yum yum.
> 
> The bush is the best supermarket for fresh meat


Fresh .. butchered more humanely than in an abbatoir ... and of course more organic than pretty much anything else ... doesnt get much better !!!  :Grin:

----------


## 257weatherby

Young Tahr for dinner tonight, front shoulder and leg soaked in a brine tub for 3hrs, then roasted with spuds, pumpkin, onions and carrots, the juice with a little onion, cracked back pepper and cornflour, heated to thicken into a yummy gravy, and some big fat mushy peas, :Grin: .

Worked in the morning, took the bike out for a blast in the afternoon and came home to a warm house smelling of tender juicy roast :Thumbsup:  the pain of last weeks carry out is cashed in! 
(3 eating animals down, and my mate only carries a daybag, and I'm one of those silly fuckers that takes every scrap of meat and a pack big enough to carry it.)

----------


## Dougie

Dinner tonight...champagne. Lunch? Champagne. Breakfast? Pancakes and champagne. Dinner last night...champagne!

Dougie is going to have a new (hyphenated!) name soon ️



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Dinner tonight...champagne. Lunch? Champagne. Breakfast? Pancakes and champagne. Dinner last night...champagne!
> 
> Dougie is going to have a new (hyphenated!) name soon ️
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats if i read your incrypted message right? :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dougie

Yup, we are engaged! Was very surprised, had no idea that was coming ️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Congrats to the both of you Dougie :Cool:

----------


## Pengy

Many congrats Dougie and other half.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## mrs dundee

Congrats to you and yr man Dougie.

----------


## EeeBees

Congratulations to you both, Dougie!!

----------


## Rushy

> Yup, we are engaged! Was very surprised, had no idea that was coming ️


Congratulations Dougie.  Hope your fellah didn't follow convention and buy you a ring.  Clearly if he did he doesn't understand that you will have it belly deep in goat guts next weekend.

----------


## Dougie

Ha yeah, he gave me the ring box after and said "make sure you take it off when you go hunting!!" Lol  he also said he better get his firearms licence now that we are to be wed bwahaha about time!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## possummatti

> Attachment 29267
> Super tender ... and wonderful flavour ... Gravy wasnt too bad either thanks to the small primate ....


Roast= good
Potatoes=good
Gravy=good
Lettuce= WTF not a good combination

Gotta step up your game im afraid perhaps some mashed  potatoes and gravy next time.

----------


## kiwi39

> Roast= good
> Potatoes=good
> Gravy=good
> Lettuce= WTF not a good combination
> 
> Gotta step up your game im afraid perhaps some mashed  potatoes and gravy next time.


You're right. Lettuce just does not belong on that plate. 

Thankfully, there is none on there. Not a shred. Lettuce free zone (and this in a house known for its chiffonade of lettuce) 

No, what you see there is broccoli . Beefs best friend. 
And a salsa of tomatoes and avocado ... With a little salt, olive oil and some kafir lime juice. 

Of course if you have a general aversion to anything green , then I can give you @Dundee 's address 



Tim

----------


## possummatti

> You're right. Lettuce just does not belong on that plate. 
> 
> Thankfully, there is none on there. Not a shred. Lettuce free zone (and this in a house known for its chiffonade of lettuce) 
> 
> No, what you see there is broccoli . Beefs best friend. 
> And a salsa of tomatoes and avocado ... With a little salt, olive oil and some kafir lime juice. 
> 
> Of course if you have a general aversion to anything green , then I can give you @Dundee 's address 
> 
> ...


Haha classic" theres non on there . Not a shred. Lettuce free zone". Currently cleaning my coffe off the carpet

----------


## Maca49

> Ha yeah, he gave me the ring box after and said "make sure you take it off when you go hunting!!" Lol  he also said he better get his firearms licence now that we are to be wed bwahaha about time!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One knee as well? Congratulations may it be the start of an exciting new life! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Angus_A

Cooking up some ribs as a last meal before the torture that is hospital food. 
Results to follow.

----------


## Rushy

> Cooking up some ribs as a last meal before the torture that is hospital food. 
> Results to follow.


Offer to cook your own while you are in there Angus.  Of course you would need to disguise it as grey tasteless slop with a side of boiled to buggery cabbage.

----------


## Dundee

> Cooking up some ribs as a last meal before the torture that is hospital food. 
> Results to follow.


Just remember we are your friends here, some of us stayed up late with worry last night.Have a good feed and all the best.

----------


## EeeBees

For dinner tonight, pork leg bits on the bone, riesling, onion, heaps of fresh thyme, cooked until reduced, sauerkraut rinsed and drained added, finished off with some crème fraîche and eaten with crusty bread to mop up...no foto, batteries in camera flat...

----------


## mrs dundee

Eeebees that sounds very tasty,havent had pork 4 ages.

----------


## kiwi39

Mmmmmm pork and sauerkraut ... Nice @EeeBees


Tim

----------


## kotuku

congrats dougie- bugger me youll have to train him up as no 1 porter.

----------


## kiwi39

With the arrival of our pressure cooker, I have to rethink my life - as it no longer needs to revolve around slow cooking certain cuts of meet .... 

Case in point the pickled  pork thats on the menu for this evening ... 35 minutes in the pressure cooker will equate to what used to hours of slow simmering and skimming ... 

I'm loving this device !!! Get one if you can - needn't be one of the new fangleds (ours is .. ist was on special at Farmers @$170 down from $300)

Photos to come  .....

----------


## Angus_A

I really need one for making stocks.

----------


## kiwi39

Succulent !!!

----------


## Rushy

I love corned beef.  Bloody yummy stuff.

----------


## R93

> I love corned beef.  Bloody yummy stuff.


Yup love the stuff especially the carrots that heve cooked with it all day.
Corned venny and thar are really nice as well.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Jayzus kiwi where to you put it all? That's a big serving.
Or is it a small plate lol!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Yup love the stuff especially the carrots that heve cooked with it all day.
> Corned venny and thar are really nice as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Actually on reflection, I just fucking love food.  Had a three course breakfast this morning courtesy of Scribe.  Flounder to kick off then a couple of poached eggs on toast with a couple of fillets of fresh snapper ( doubled up on a couple of servings of that ).

----------


## kiwi39

The more food I stack away the higher my wing loading  @R93 ... 

To be fair we went to smaller plates last year ... It's a good trick

This one was done in 30 minutes in the new pressure cooker.

----------


## kiwi39

> I love corned beef.  Bloody yummy stuff.


This ones a pickled pork .., but yeah you can't beat a good salt beef too ...

----------


## Rushy

> This ones a pickled pork .., but yeah you can't beat a good salt beef too ...


Pickled Pork.  That is just cruel and unusual punishment to all of the rest of us.

----------


## R93

> Pickled Pork.  That is just cruel and unusual punishment to all of the rest of us.


You still hungry, ya gutz?☺

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Angus_A

Arg! all these pictures of food is driving me nuts  :O O:  I want real food not this bloody hospital mush.

----------


## Rushy

> You still hungry, ya gutz?☺
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Guilty as accused.  You can call me anything, just don't call me late for dinner.

----------


## Dundee

> Arg! all these pictures of food is driving me nuts  I want real food not this bloody hospital mush.


Just think Angus you are better than there cooks :Thumbsup:

----------


## ebf

Kiwi Saffa Chinese fusion meal tonight...  :Grin: 

Veni backsteaks from @Dougie
Mieliepap
Bok-Choy

----------


## Dundee

I hope I don't get banned for this but had venison steak here tonight. :Grin:

----------


## ebf

Run out of watties DD ?  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

> Run out of watties DD ?


Hell no!  :Grin:

----------


## mrs dundee

Too much sauce lol

----------


## ebf

> Too much sauce lol


you married a heathen mrs D  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

When you come visit me Dundee I will cook you a venison steak and season it, blind fold you(so you cant see its slightly pink inside) and force feed if necessary the first bite and then you will be cured.:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

It time for an intervention!
You will be putting it on whitebait next.
Only sauce ever allowed near venison in my house is a homemade spicy plum or Glasseye. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Hell no!  
> Attachment 29554


Oh FFS Dundee, spaghetti has tomato sauce in it already.

----------


## Ahuroa SC

haha I attack everything with train smash like that too. Has to be Watties. Good onya!

----------


## Dundee

> haha I attack everything with train smash like that too. Has to be Watties. Good onya!


Had to top up my bottle tonight,purchased the flagon on the 11/9/14.. :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

If I was to get one of those big bottles of watties and wash the contents and distill it how much crack do you recon I would get?
I have and Idea for a business  :ORLY:  :Grin:

----------


## Ahuroa SC

> Had to top up my bottle tonight,purchased the flagon on the 11/9/14..
> 
> Attachment 29605


Holy Haka! I need to invest in a decent vessel like that, I'm always running out.

----------


## veitnamcam

with spuds broccoli cauliflower heaps of butter salt and pepper  :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Angus_A

Ah man i'd kill to get flounder that big here, the varieties i can get my hands on here are tiny little buggers.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ah man i'd kill to get flounder that big here, the varieties i can get my hands on here are tiny little buggers.


They are quite small ones compared to what i had been getting a couple of months ago.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Angus_A

> They are quite small ones compared to what i had been getting a couple of months ago.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Still bigger than the stuff here. I dunno if there are minimum sizes for flounder but damn, they must be teetering on the edge of legal with some of the stuff they sell in wellington.

----------


## veitnamcam

25cm i think is minimum.
don't think my net would catch one that small the mesh would be too big.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Angus_A

I do believe i just set the world record for fastest consumption of a Caesar salad  :O O:  good lord i was hungry after that shift.

----------


## Rushy

> I do believe i just set the world record for fastest consumption of a Caesar salad  good lord i was hungry after that shift.


Did it have Anchovies Angus?  God I love those salty little buggers

----------


## Ryan

> Did it have Anchovies Angus?  God I love those salty little buggers


I like them too/

----------


## EeeBees

+20,000 :Grin:

----------


## Angus_A

> Did it have Anchovies Angus?  God I love those salty little buggers


Yep  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Maca49

Been a good day eating here! Toby fritters and Rushy stew, I not complain! Thanks guys!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Did you take that venison home with you Maca?

----------


## R93

That's an omelet Maca not a frtter😊

Had a feed of underground chicken tonight.
Soaked it in milk for 24 hrs.
Browned it off.
Cooked in crockpot with my favorite spices from a sachet😊
Tad dry but that would be because we got home late from fishing. Otherwise pretty bloody good!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Angus_A

Roasting a lamb belly, making Eeebees potato cake and doing a mushroomy thingy to go with it. Should be good.

----------


## possummatti

> Roasting a lamb belly, making Eeebees potato cake and doing a mushroomy thingy to go with it. Should be good.


Gidday Angus mate
my mother got out a bag of steak this avo and said here sort dinner for tomorrow night. I normally do the usual soy sauce, honey, garlic,  tomato sauce marinade but wondered if you may have something different up your sleeve. Good to try new things sometimes.
Cheers

----------


## Angus_A

> Gidday Angus mate
> my mother got out a bag of steak this avo and said here sort dinner for tomorrow night. I normally do the usual soy sauce, honey, garlic,  tomato sauce marinade but wondered if you may have something different up your sleeve. Good to try new things sometimes.
> Cheers


 1/2 cup Olive oil,1/4 cup red wine vinegar, 4tbsp lemon juice, 4 tbsp Worcestershire, 2 tbsp mustard (any decent variety, 1tbsp ground black pepper, 5 cloves crushed garlic, a grated onion.

----------


## possummatti

> 1/2 cup Olive oil,1/4 cup red wine vinegar, 4tbsp lemon juice, 4 tbsp Worcestershire, 2 tbsp mustard (any decent variety, 1tbsp ground black pepper, 5 cloves crushed garlic, a grated onion.


Much appreciated mate. Will let you know how it turns out.

----------


## Maca49

> Did you take that venison home with you Maca?


Yep Rushy been baching for a couple of days so thanks to you steaks last night and stew tonight  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

> That's an omelet Maca not a frtter😊
> 
> Had a feed of underground chicken tonight.
> Soaked it in milk for 24 hrs.
> Browned it off.
> Cooked in crockpot with my favorite spices from a sachet😊
> Tad dry but that would be because we got home late from fishing. Otherwise pretty bloody good!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


You are correct R93, bloody nice, have enough to struggle through another tomorrow. Just two eggs and a bit of water, add the little fish and cook in butter!

----------


## Angus_A

Roast lamb belly seasoned with paprika, herbs and fennel. Pesto of wild mushrooms and eebees potato cake. Cooked up a treat.

----------


## possummatti

@R39 please excuse me but what the actual f*** is underground chicken

----------


## R93

Ha ha ha you have probably shot shitloads of them. RABBITS☺

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## possummatti

Well f me sideways

----------


## Dundee

Goat and mutton slow cooked. And roast spuds for me. No pics it was bloody good.

----------


## Toby

I had a giant steak chopped a up whole onion ate the whole lot then downs a bottle of sparkling grape juice thats been in the fridge for a while. Felt like I was about to blow up

----------


## Toby

I had a giant steak chopped a up whole onion ate the whole lot then downs a bottle of sparkling grape juice thats been in the fridge for a while. Felt like I was about to blow up

----------


## Toby

Ok so I had 2 giant steaks? haha

----------


## possummatti

> Ok so I had 2 giant steaks? haha


U sure thats not just a small frying pan?

----------


## Angus_A

Slow cooked pork, 3 bean chorizo chilli and braised silverbeet burritos!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Slow cooked pork, 3 bean chorizo chilli and braised silverbeet burritos!


Wow!

----------


## kiwi39

> Slow cooked pork, 3 bean chorizo chilli and braised silverbeet burritos!


did you break into the kitchen and start producing ACTUAL FOOD ??? 

you'll get yourself chucked out  :Wink:

----------


## Angus_A

> did you break into the kitchen and start producing ACTUAL FOOD ??? 
> 
> you'll get yourself chucked out


Guilty as charged

----------


## kiwi39

Smoked salmon fish pie with asparagus and a drizzle of fresh mint mayo

----------


## Rushy

> Smoked salmon fish pie with asparagus and a drizzle of fresh mint mayo 
> Attachment 29878


Yum that looks fantastic.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yum that looks fantastic.


All except the asparagus, even my dogs wont eat that shit!
But the rest looks/sounds premo!

----------


## Rushy

> All except the asparagus, even my dogs wont eat that shit!
> But the rest looks/sounds premo!


Oh VC, asparagus is fantastic fodder. When done right it as good as a vegetable gets.  Angus we need some help over here.

----------


## Dundee

> Smoked salmon fish pie with asparagus and a drizzle of fresh mint mayo 
> Attachment 29878


I just threw up a little :36 1 7:

----------


## Angus_A

I have a good recipe for asparagus tart if you want that? I love it in the summer time.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Oh VC, asparagus is fantastic fodder. When done right it as good as a vegetable gets.  Angus we need some help over here.


You have your work cut out for you, I have been sitting here trying to think of things I wont eat............ Its the only one I can think of, not especially fond of parsnip but I will eat it if its on my plate and  I don't really like pineapple as its too sweet and makes all the skin fall out of my mouth(allergic?) but will eat a little bit if its in something and I cant avoid it.

----------


## EeeBees

> Smoked salmon fish pie with asparagus and a drizzle of fresh mint mayo 
> Attachment 29878


That lookd delicious!!

----------


## hunter308

Cooked up spare ribs on the charcoal BBQ from the ram lamb that I got from dundee, marinated in my own slap up version of bbq sauce

----------


## veitnamcam

Marinated fallow back steaks for an entrée then blue cod,snapper, gurnard fillets dusted in flour/seasoning bqqed with scallops fried in garlic butter accompanied  with http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...ish-dish-4368/ and Salad.

----------


## veitnamcam

oh and some veni sausages.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## possummatti

> Attachment 29957
> 
> Attachment 29958
> 
> oh and some veni sausages.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Did our dinner invites get lost in the mail or something

----------


## veitnamcam

I did invite a few people but only 2 of em could make it.

----------


## Angus_A

Beef and bacon chili with 4 kinds of beans and 3 kinds of peppers. Plus some homemade crusty bread for dipping, mean.

----------


## veitnamcam

Leftovers tonight.



Shithouse ay .

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 29957
> 
> Attachment 29958
> 
> oh and some veni sausages.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Eating like a King VC.

----------


## Rushy

> Leftovers tonight.
> 
> Attachment 29963
> 
> Shithouse ay .
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Bugger I just had Sushi tonight.  Good on ya VC

----------


## Munsey

Two fresh crays and white bait patties , who needs Scollies

----------


## veitnamcam

Awesome munsey :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

Shit you boys are tearing this dinner thread up lately  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Shit you boys are tearing this dinner thread up lately


Bloody mongrels eh Gibo.  Buggers never invited us.

----------


## Gibo

> Bloody mongrels eh Gibo.  Buggers never invited us.


We will just have to gate crash mate  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

A supermarket beef steak(bloody cheap! thought beef was spost to skyrocket?)
w
With some instant marinate(glass eye creek sauce)



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> A supermarket beef steak(bloody cheap! thought beef was spost to skyrocket?)
> w
> With some instant marinate(glass eye creek sauce)
> 
> Attachment 30072
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Looks great VC.  the old Glass eye is a good standby for marinade in a moment.

----------


## sako75

Got home last night after been stuck in traffic to a nice dinner

----------


## Dundee

Another beautiful roast beef with yorkshire pudding ready when I got home tonight :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## possummatti

im thinking a tad more salt

----------


## veitnamcam

Goats head soup?

----------


## possummatti

> Goats head soup?


Its derishiouse vc u should try it one day. Kidding f*** that im boiling it to put it on the wall. Sat it out in the paddock for a couple of weeks for it to be eaten by maggots and that like i usually do but then decided i want it now. Probably easier to do it before its rotten aye. But never the less the water once you've finished boiling it makes great stock for stews

----------


## HairyLemon

This is making me very hungry ...

----------


## Rushy

> This is making me very hungry ...


You like Goats Head Soup?

----------


## Dougie

Lamb saussies and fallow butterfly steak 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Oh yea my kind of meal.

I had flounder and new spuds, yes you heard right NEW SPUDS! lightly boiled with fresh mint with shitloads of butter,some cracked pepper and salt  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

> Another beautiful roast beef with yorkshire pudding ready when I got home tonight
> Attachment 30098


Anyone else noticed that something is missing

----------


## Rushy

> Anyone else noticed that something is missing


Don't get excited Pengy.  The photo was taken pre application of the red stuff.

----------


## possummatti

> Oh yea my kind of meal.
> 
> I had flounder and new spuds, yes you heard right NEW SPUDS! lightly boiled with fresh mint with shitloads of butter,some cracked pepper and salt


Ill tell you what to with the cracked pepper and mint, and it doesn't include potatoes. The butter on the other hand hell yea

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ill tell you what to with the cracked pepper and mint, and it doesn't include potatoes. The butter on the other hand hell yea


So much to learn

----------


## possummatti

@veitnamcam i think I'm gonna have to send a recipe down with the brass for some half decent potatoes

----------


## possummatti

> Lamb saussies and fallow butterfly steak 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bit of home grown baileys on the side dougie?

----------


## Rushy

> So much to learn


Young uneducated palate VC.

----------


## veitnamcam

> @veitnamcam i think I'm gonna have to send a recipe down with the brass for some half decent potatoes



Righto then but I am not sure you will improve on the best recipe for the last few hundred years.

----------


## Toby

I haven't even had tea yet, not dark enough  :Grin:  But when I do I got some fresh kahawai to munch back. Not sure how Im going to cook it yet

----------


## Rushy

> I haven't even had tea yet, not dark enough  But when I do I got some fresh kahawai to munch back. Not sure how Im going to cook it yet


Ugh man cook with heat.  Me rub sticks.  Me make fire.  Just fucking cook it Toby.

----------


## veitnamcam

Fuck fuck fuck

----------


## veitnamcam

> Fuck fuck fuck


ok that made it how come my last two detailed kahawai replies didn't and where the fuck does my auto saved reply go?

----------


## Rushy

Are you having IT issues VC?

----------


## Gibo

Kahawai is bait  :Have A Nice Day:  or for people that cant catch Snapper  :Psmiley:  
And yes ive eaten it for years, its just not that high on my list  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Are you having IT issues VC?


na did my industry training years ago and it was good.
the bloody computer on the other hand :mad:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

I'd have fresh kahawai over any snapper. Gurnad is king though. Snapper is over rated poos

----------


## veitnamcam

I am not sure I would have kahawai over snapper(maybe if it is a real snapper 45cm plus then yea put it back and eat the kahawai).

----------


## Gibo

> I'd have fresh kahawai over any snapper. Gurnad is king though. Snapper is over rated poos


You must be half marlin half kingfish  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> Anyone else noticed that something is missing


Yep Rushy was correct Pengy.... :Grin:

----------


## Dougie

> Bit of home grown baileys on the side dougie?


Yeah buddy it's going down well! Main ingredients are two if my favourite things; whiskey and cream!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## possummatti

> Yeah buddy it's going down well! Main ingredients are two if my favourite things; whiskey and cream!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have to distill it? Or is it just a mixture

----------


## Dougie

> Do you have to distill it? Or is it just a mixture


Nah dude mix and drink! 

1C whiskey
1 can sweetened condensed milk
300mL cream
3 eggs
2tsp instant coffee (I used the chocolate maconna stuff)
2tsp chocolate essence (didn't have that so used caramel essence)
1/4tsp coconut essence

Beat three minutes. Enjoy. (Lasts two weeks in the fridge but mine is already half gone!) makes just under 1L



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dougie

Oh and it's best to dissolve the coffee in the whiskey first to avoid lumps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## possummatti

Nothing like they old raw eggs in my drink. Kidding might have to test this one out on the olds

----------


## Gibo

> Nah dude mix and drink! 
> 
> 1C whiskey
> 1 can sweetened condensed milk
> 300mL cream
> 3 eggs
> 2tsp instant coffee (I used the chocolate maconna stuff)
> 2tsp chocolate essence (didn't have that so used caramel essence)
> 1/4tsp coconut essence
> ...


Oh i see how this works :Psmiley:  wont give me the recipe when i ask on your thread but quite happy to hand it over to a minor  :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Oh i see how this works wont give me the recipe when i ask on your thread but quite happy to hand it over to a minor


Boom. And so it begins.  Dumped on for a younger dude Gibo.

----------


## Dougie

Haha shit mate, I didn't think I could remember it off by heart! Go for gold though and let me know what you think @Gibo

I used Grants and it turned out good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Will do. I love baileys  :Grin:

----------


## sako75

Thanks for sharing Dougie  :Cool:

----------


## possummatti

> Oh i see how this works wont give me the recipe when i ask on your thread but quite happy to hand it over to a minor


Pfft minor? I prefer the term connoisseur gibo

----------


## Gibo

> Pfft minor? I prefer the term connoisseur gibo


Sorry mate that was rude of me  :Grin:

----------


## Pengy

> Haha shit mate, I didn't think I could remember it off by heart! Go for gold though and let me know what you think @Gibo
> 
> I used Grants and it turned out good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I bet it would be even better if you used proper Whiskey  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

Tomorrow nights venison stew started.



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Good stuff.  There are some flavoursome ingredients in there already.

----------


## Pengy

> Good stuff.  There are some flavoursome ingredients in there already.


and Celery  :Sad:   Yuk

----------


## Flincher

tonights dinner. Goat legs with a bunch of spices and sauces etc

----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 30145
> 
> tonights dinner. Goat legs with a bunch of spices and sauces etc


That looks the business :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

A three legged goat?

----------


## Flincher

We shot 8 or 9 goats. That is just what fits in the roasting pan. Some was minced. When I was younger I would shoot them and leave them. Now I try get all the meat I can. So tastey

----------


## veitnamcam

fresh snapper, floured and seasoned ,with mash spud and holendaise sauce.



Fucking magic :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Did you cook that for the missus VC?  She will love you for that.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Did you cook that for the missus VC?  She will love you for that.


That was the plan but she was full of junk food from road trip.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> That was the plan but she was full of junk food from road trip.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Still,  a nice touch mate

----------


## possummatti

Two rolled beef roasts marinating ready to go in the stainless cooker/smoker i recently finished making

----------


## Gibo

> Two rolled beef roasts marinating ready to go in the stainless cooker/smoker i recently finished making


Thats a mighty fine way to repay @Happy for cleaning your rifle  :Wink:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## possummatti

> Thats a mighty fine way to repay @Happy for cleaning your rifle


Could well be, if i don't fuck it up. Have no idea what time im meant to start cooking it?

----------


## Dougie

Cooked up some Kai for my mates family last night. Huge red backsteak wrapped in bacon, pan fried then baked (kids like meat a bit more done!). Boiled new potatoes with butter and crushed garlic. Salad with strawberries, tinned mandarins, avacado and pesto. Holy CRAP it was good. 

Been a bit crook/stressed lately and this was the biggest feed I've had in two weeks. Washed down with three bottles of wine between us three grown ups, I had the best sleep in two weeks as well!!

Cheers to good friends and renovated kitchens...that stove.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Awesome, bacon wraped steak is bloody nice for a change.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Angus_A

Grilled chicken tenders, new potatoes and broad beans braised in cider with taragon, bacon, homemade stock, garlic, cream and mustard. Served on panperdu and topped with rocket from the garden  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

There is an egg there and bacon,spaghetti one left over sausage and fish fingers with a slight splash of watties sauce :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> There is an egg there and bacon,spaghetti one left over sausage and fish fingers with a slight splash of watties sauce
> 
> Attachment 30429


Served just like that in the finest hotels world wide Dundee.

----------


## veitnamcam

Gurnard and still warm beer bread. :Have A Nice Day: 



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Pengy

> Gurnard and still warm beer bread.
> 
> Attachment 30487
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Food of the Gods VC.

----------


## veitnamcam

Corned venison ,hunted,shot,carried, processed,corned (with Eeebees recipe) and cooked myself :Have A Nice Day: 



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Flincher

KFC style tea tonight.
Bonus points if you know what it is.
It got a little crispy sitting in the oven after being deep fried, not good at multi-tasting while cooking yet.

----------


## R93

Rabbit☺

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 30581Attachment 30582
> 
> KFC style tea tonight.
> Bonus points if you know what it is.
> It got a little crispy sitting in the oven after being deep fried, not good at multi-tasting while cooking yet.


No idea but I would chomp a chunk or two.

----------


## Flincher

> Rabbit☺


winner!! 2nd time having rabbit, so its still a bit foreign. tasty enough. goat was the same at first now i love it.

----------


## R93

Bloody good eating if prepared right the old rabbit.

----------


## Dundee

> Bloody good eating if prepared right the old rabbit.


Nah, young ones are better :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Spent the best part of the morning cutting up meat so that meant I missed breaky. Kept a nice bit of meat to the side and had that for lunch, pretty good too!



I've got this venison cooking down!


Must be time to go work on my stock now

----------


## JoshC

Classic "boys" salad there Tobs. A pile of lettuce covered in mayo  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

looks like chicken.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mrs dundee

Here is some breadcases i made this afternoon yum to and a potato chese bake.

----------


## mrs dundee

Heres the pic for potato bake i will get it right 1 day.

----------


## veitnamcam

Looks like it needed quite a bit more time in the oven Mrs Dundee.

----------


## Rushy

> Looks like it needed quite a bit more time in the oven Mrs Dundee.


Yep I think so VC.  Just a tad raw looking.  Dundee would have to use far to much tomato sauce.

----------


## mrs dundee

Rushy and VC  it's not cooked yet,its got to go in the oven yet.

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy and VC  it's not cooked yet,its got to go in the oven yet.


I think we both knew that Mrs D.  We were winding you up. Fun poking buggars that we are.

----------


## Dundee

I guess I know what is for dinner when I get back from the river. :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> I guess I know what is for dinner when I get back from the river.


It will all be gone by then Dundee.

----------


## mrs dundee

Righto Rushie and vc here is the potato cheese bake cooked in my new oven that sits on the bench .

----------


## Rushy

Quick now eat it all up before Dundee gets back from the river.

----------


## mrs dundee

Na wont beable to fit my pudding in.lol.

----------


## Dundee

> It will all be gone by then Dundee.


Bloody near all gone the buggers!! :XD:

----------


## Rushy

Shit only two snags left Dundee.  How will you function properly today?

----------


## EeeBees

> .Attachment 30769


Oh yum, @mrs dundee...

----------


## Angus_A

Homemade pizza, anchovies, salt cured eggplant and zucchini, asparagus, mushrooms, Parmesan, mozzarella, homemade sauce.

----------


## Dundee

Roast chicken tonight. Just topped up my sauce bottle. :Grin:

----------


## possummatti

> Homemade pizza, anchovies, salt cured eggplant and zucchini, asparagus, mushrooms, Parmesan, mozzarella, homemade sauce.


Take away thr anchovies. Eggplant,  zucchini and asparagus and you have got yourself a good pizza

----------


## veitnamcam

> Roast chicken tonight. Just topped up my sauce bottle.
> Attachment 30846


So looking at the date on that one how long have you got before you piss out your next batch of kidney stones ?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

> So looking at the date on that one how long have you got before you piss out your next batch of kidney stones ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Tomorrow~!!! :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Need any watties brought down next weekend @Dundee?  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Nah there is a bottle at base camp :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

Was going to bring you a 5L of Oak T sauce  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

You can stick ya oak :XD:

----------


## Gibo

> You can stick ya oak


Re bottled of course  :Grin:  see if you started shaking and foaming or didnt notice the difference  :Wink:

----------


## sako75

How to ruin lamb chops.
Wife said it would a nice change from mash sounds and peas. I disagree

----------


## PerazziSC3

Bit of a veni roast



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Bit of a veni roast
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I would scoff it all except the green chips :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> How to ruin lamb chops.
> Wife said it would a nice change from mash sounds and peas. I disagree 
> 
> Attachment 30972



Chops will do dunno what that other crap is :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## GWH

Dinner on the boat while at Waikaremoana on the weekend. The little kiwi sizzler cooks a mean feed.

----------


## Gibo

Yo Ho Ho  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

ROAST BUDDY  :Grin:

----------


## mrs dundee

Look who cooked it lol

----------


## veitnamcam

Slightly hung over from a mates wedding yesterday by about 11am I needed a robust breakfast.

rare venison bacon bits and egg:thumbup:



unfortunately I had to share @R93 bait with the kids, bloody deluxe cheers Dave  :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Slightly hung over from a mates wedding yesterday by about 11am I needed a robust breakfast.

rare venison bacon bits and egg:thumbup:

Attachment 31424

unfortunately I had to share  @R93 bait with the kids for tea-bloody deluxe cheers Dave  :Have A Nice Day: 



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

You know how to coat a stomach lining well VC.

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha robust, love that word  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Possum Trappers Trout

PT landed this beauty last night on the fly rod.


He cooked it in tin foil with the flesh having a sprinkle of brown sugar and garlic pepper.



Very tasty thanks @possum trapper

----------


## veitnamcam

Well done PT,decent looking trout.

----------


## mrs dundee

Very nice indeed,thanks Pt,nice to hv a night off cooking.

----------


## P38

> Possum Trappers Trout
> 
> PT landed this beauty last night on the fly rod.
> Attachment 31529
> 
> He cooked it in tin foil with the flesh having a sprinkle of brown sugar and garlic pepper.
> 
> Attachment 31530
> 
> ...


Num Num Num

Good on ya PT.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Beaker

Well done PT!
Good looking fish - and cooking

----------


## Raging Bull

Anyone up for the challenge? 

Note: not my photo, but a fantastic idea!!

----------


## GWH

Fuck yeah! 

Mrs is away so its time for my favorite man dinner. If I dont say so my self, you have to taste these creamy garlic mushrooms to believe them! 



Thanks Angus for the balsamic mint sauce.

----------


## GWH

Butterflyed some backsteak for some veni burgers tonight.

----------


## Dundee

Did ya kid eat the rabbit food GWH? :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## GWH

> Did ya kid eat the rabbit food GWH?


Yeah shes pretty good with all that, at this stage ...

----------


## 6mm ackley

The Boy said what's for Tea tonight, chicken Kebabs  :Oh Noes:  For the Girls

Thar Back steaks for Us  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dougie

Hare back steak in my satay with extra peanut butter and chili, plus a heap of mushrooms and eggs noodles 

First time I've had seconds in months. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

Top Effort @Dougie  :Thumbsup: 

I'd have kept eating that until there was none left.

Can almost taste it from your pictures alone.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

The last roast venny,time to look for more :ORLY:

----------


## possummatti

> The last roast venny,time to look for more
> Attachment 31971Attachment 31972


Those spuds are on the money Dundee . Nothing like a bit of crisp

----------


## Dougie

The fish we caught on our trip last week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Having this tonight. :Thumbsup: 

Battered trout 

And homemade wedges :Have A Nice Day:  :Wink: 


It will have a light coating of this :ORLY:  :Wtfsmilie: 
 :Grin:

----------


## Pengy

Yummy morsels.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## mrs dundee

Look who cooked it mr Dundee

----------


## Dundee

Look who caught it Mrs D :Psmiley:

----------


## shift14

Seasoned with salt n pepper, then flashed off on the bbq. Allowed to rest and drain, then dried and rolled in chopped Pistachio nuts. Placed then rolled in baking paper and refrigerated till ready to serve.
Sliced and plated. Drizzled Olive oil and Balsamic dressing.
Her contribution was the green rabbit food on top....FFS

B

----------


## Pengy

That looks and sounds mouth-wateringly good.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Seasoned with salt n pepper, then flashed off on the bbq. Allowed to rest and drain, then dried and rolled in chopped Pistachio nuts. Placed then rolled in baking paper and refrigerated till ready to serve.
> Sliced and plated. Drizzled Olive oil and Balsamic dressing.
> Her contribution was the green rabbit food on top....FFS
> 
> B


That looks fantastic! Not much on the plate tho.

----------


## shift14

> That looks fantastic! Not much on the plate tho.


TBF I pinched the recipe off Annabel Langbein ( not the only thing of hers I'd like to pinch ) and she used backstraps off a Redskin, so this was sort of an entree' , seeing the Sika straps are smaller.

B

----------


## Pengy

Still looks yummy.
I used a variation of a Jamie Oliver recipe for red back strap in Blueberry reduction last night. It was slightly unusual for my palate, but worked very well.

----------


## GWH

> Seasoned with salt n pepper, then flashed off on the bbq. Allowed to rest and drain, then dried and rolled in chopped Pistachio nuts. Placed then rolled in baking paper and refrigerated till ready to serve.
> Sliced and plated. Drizzled Olive oil and Balsamic dressing.
> Her contribution was the green rabbit food on top....FFS
> 
> B


The veni looks nicely cooked, but i'm not a fan of it cold, and i'd have to remove those bean sprouts, god i hate the bloody things!

----------


## Dundee

Home made bacon and egg burgers and chips tonight. :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

First few Bhut Jalokia (ghost chillis) harvested. They scare the shit outa me. 
Who wants dessert?  :Grin:

----------


## Beaker

And they will at least help it out too!

I Like hot food, but there is a limit ( and its just before these for me) Although these are great for people that say they like hot food...... Especially after a few beers.....

----------


## veitnamcam

> First few Bhut Jalokia (ghost chillis) harvested. They scare the shit outa me. 
> Who wants dessert?  
> Attachment 32251



Awesome,do you have seed or a link to get seed?

----------


## Gibo

> Awesome,do you have seed or a link to get seed?


Got a mixture of seeds of trademe. Will try track it down. Get about 12 types for bugger all :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

Theres heaps of seeds on trade me man. Cant find the mixed sale but heres some ghosties
Chilli Bhut Jolokia - Ghost Chilli | Trade Me

----------


## Gibo

Im not much of a green thumb mate. I just get a small pot with potting mix in it and press a hole about 20mm with my finger. Drop a seed in and cover. Some work some dont. But once they are away they go for years  :Wink:  good luck and i pity your mates  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Should be on there way soon :Thumbsup:  frost kills em? I thought the only went for one season? to late to plant now?

----------


## Gibo

Should be ok to plant now, may not get any this summer but all good. Mine seem to hibernate over winter. Got them in big pots so i can bring em into shelter in winter. They are on their third year now, get more every year  :Have A Nice Day:  i had them in my conservatory but have trouble getting them polinated by bees in there so moved em onto the deck in spring, cranking them now  :Have A Nice Day:  
Im probably doing it all wrong though ha ha

----------


## kiwi39

Big of food prep going doing for the street xmas gathering ...

Smoked salmon, roast spuds, the obligatory white sauce, and topped with a Mint Aioli ...

----------


## veitnamcam

Been living out of the dingy and freezer lately venison steak, sausages, flounder, gurnard and snapper lots of snapper.

After eating some deep fryd rig at work that was bloody awesome and reminded me of how fish and chips fish used to taste before it became less deathaning and started to taste like card board I was converted.

Deep fried snapper portions



The secret is two parts dripping one part oil and get it farking hot!

Bloody nice and that's from a self confessed batter hater.

----------


## Gibo

Now dip it in some sweet chilli sauce  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Roast goat and mutton :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

And yes that is a big feckn plate :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> And yes that is a big feckn plate


You sure can eat for a short ass  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Now dip it in some sweet chilli sauce


Lots of salt/pepper and ground chillipowder in the batter  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

> Lots of salt/pepper and ground chillipowder in the batter


It has to be tried before denied  :Grin:

----------


## P38

Some of the results of yesterdays Goat Hunt with my Son. 

Two very nice "Lamb" Roasts already for our guests over Christmas.  :Have A Nice Day: 



Cheers
Pete

----------


## Bernie

Paua patties all made  ,crays cooked , trying venison in a honey sesame  marinade  all ready for BBQ tomorrow

----------


## kiwi39

Dinner, done ... whew ... slow smoked ham , roasties, sauerkraut and peas  .... 

Merry Xmas all

----------


## Bernie

Dog looks happy :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## teFerrarri

Homegrown berries on top of the first pavlova I made for yesterdays family lunch.  Crunchy  shell and marshmellowy centre....demolished

----------


## veitnamcam

Looks good and I don't even like Pav!

----------


## Dundee

Christmas Dinner at the inlaws

----------


## mrs dundee

Yummy too.

----------


## veitnamcam

Got a groceries voucher from the boss, treated ourselves to Angus fillet.
50 bucks a kilo or 30 bucks for 4 small steaks. Dam near the price of venison last time I saw it in a super market.

My god it was good!

----------


## R93

Freshly caught Rig for tea.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Attachment 32405
> 
>    Homegrown berries on top of the first pavlova I made for yesterdays family lunch.  Crunchy  shell and marshmellowy centre....demolished



Like the look of that!

And home grown berries are the best

----------


## johnino

Your son looks beside himself with excitement. You can see the pure love for you in his little sparkling eyes.



> Dinner, done ... whew ... slow smoked ham , roasties, sauerkraut and peas  .... 
> 
> Merry Xmas all 
> 
> Attachment 32393Attachment 32394Attachment 32395Attachment 32396Attachment 32397

----------


## kiwi39

> Your son looks beside himself with excitement. You can see the pure love for you in his little sparkling eyes.


We got him out of bed :p

----------


## Dundee

> Got a groceries voucher from the boss, treated ourselves to Angus fillet.
> 50 bucks a kilo or 30 bucks for 4 small steaks. Dam near the price of venison last time I saw it in a super market.
> 
> My god it was good!


It should be at that price.

----------


## veitnamcam

> It should be at that price.


I would-be pretty pissed of if it wasn't!
Unfortunately I don't have enough lawn to raise my own

----------


## Gibo

Angus is bloody good. Folks farm em so normally a good supply in the freezer  :Wink:  i might be crazy but my fav cut from them is the porterhouse

----------


## veitnamcam

Nothing wrong with porterhouse either.

I am just a tiny bit disappointed @Spanners hasn't posted here, done heaps of whole flounder but I have never done whole brim.

----------


## Spanners

> I am just a tiny bit disappointed @Spanners hasn't posted here, done heaps of whole flounder but I have never done whole brim.


I would have posted pics of the amazing dinner last (chur Cam) but I hate with a vengeance people that post pics on facebook of everything they eat, and thus don't!
Thai spices and stuff, wrapped in tin foil on the BBQ.
Pull the skeleton out in 1 piece! MIIIIINT

----------


## Gibo

You should know (better than anyone) that this is not facebook  :Wink:  we will not judge you.......much  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Ok just to facebook it up.
Wife and kids away means I can cook whatever I like however I like.

750 grams pestels dry cured bacon fried in butter
750grams fresh button mushrooms fried in butter.
3 "JUMBO" free range eggs fried in butter.
New potatoes scrubbed not peeled cooked in water then drowned in butter.





Yes that is my over sized plate and if I die of heart attack tonite I will have died happy

----------


## BRADS

Double like that :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Ok just to facebook it up.
> Wife and kids away means I can cook whatever I like however I like.
> 
> 750 grams pestels dry cured bacon fried in butter
> 750grams fresh button mushrooms fried in butter.
> 3 "JUMBO" free range eggs fried in butter.
> New potatoes scrubbed not peeled cooked in water then drowned in butter.
> 
> 
> ...


Shit I thought I was a pig for my size :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

It was hard work to eat it all but someone had to do it :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## R93

I will put dibs in on that thermal imager, now,  before your arteries seize😂

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

We just had a quick slap up meal. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I will put dibs in on that thermal imager, now,  before your arteries seize
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Its not mine :TT TT: 

BTW you have a rival as Snapper jinx

----------


## R93

> Its not mine
> 
> BTW you have a rival as Snapper jinx


Bugger!

No way? No one can be as bad as me!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

That is a meal!

Maybe as a suggestion, a side of vennie or scallops - of course, in a good amount of butter  :Have A Nice Day: 






> Ok just to facebook it up.
> Wife and kids away means I can cook whatever I like however I like.
> 
> 750 grams pestels dry cured bacon fried in butter
> 750grams fresh button mushrooms fried in butter.
> 3 "JUMBO" free range eggs fried in butter.
> New potatoes scrubbed not peeled cooked in water then drowned in butter.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Spanners

> Bugger!
> 
> No way? No one can be as bad as me!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I just caught every rig in the harbor. Was keeping the real fishermens hooks free  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

I have heard all about it😆
I still think I safely hold the title of snapper jinx.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Spanners

> I have heard all about it
> I still think I safely hold the title of snapper jinx.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I HATED the barstards before and hate them still

----------


## veitnamcam

> I HATED the barstards before and hate them still


????

----------


## Spanners

> ????


Rig...

----------


## R93

Rig is bloody good eating.
Only decent eating fish we catch off the beach here apart from the odd snapper. So I eat a lot of rig😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Spanners

> Rig is bloody good eating.
> Only decent eating fish we catch off the beach here apart from the odd snapper. So I eat a lot of rig
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I caught about 100 of them that were 20cm long.....

----------


## R93

Old gummy shark. Never seen them that small apart from inside a big female.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Yea I like the ones that are 1m plus, 20cm ones not so much :ORLY:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Old gummy shark. Never seen them that small apart from inside a big female.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


They have just dropped em all in close in my dingy spot........Barstards :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## big_foot

Got around to getting this little suckers back legs cooked up, my first attempt at a bbq roast. Seasoned last night with salt, brown sugar, smoked paprika and bread crumbs. On the bbq for 4 hours :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

Second time our P O S oven has died and second time the wife has used the bbq, looks to be coming along nicely

----------


## Angus_A

Celebrating the new contract, crayfish fettuccine with beurre blank, tomato flesh, basil chiffonade and a bit of regiano parmesan on top  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> Got around to getting this little suckers back legs cooked up, my first attempt at a bbq roast. Seasoned last night with salt, brown sugar, smoked paprika and bread crumbs. On the bbq for 4 hours
> Attachment 32645
> Attachment 32646


Looks bloody good, what ass did that come from? :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Late home again so slammed some venny patties on a few sandwiches :Psmiley:

----------


## BRADS

Roast :Have A Nice Day: 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Roast
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How long to cook that on the BBQ? What times dinner?

----------


## BRADS

About 3 hrs bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Toby

> About 3 hrs bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See ya then!

----------


## BRADS

> See ya then!


Could do with a hand tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## redbang

> Celebrating the new contract, crayfish fettuccine with beurre blank, tomato flesh, basil chiffonade and a bit of regiano parmesan on top


Jeez, I wish you'd talk english Angus  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> About 3 hrs bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are we there yet? :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Jeez, I wish you'd talk english Angus


I think it translates as crayfish meat with pasta and watties with cheese on top? :ORLY:

----------


## redbang

. . . and some sort of drink made out of chiffon ?

----------


## BRADS

Grubs up boys :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

On State Highway 50 now but I don't see the spuds :Psmiley:

----------


## BRADS

> On State Highway 50 now but I don't see the spuds


When I have roast it's just meat :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Oh well back home too check the troughs :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

Had a roast on Sunday. Tried a new method for the spuds.......was the shiznit!!! 
Boil them first but not as long as you would to mash. Soft outside with a firm centre. 
Then drain water out of pot and put back on the heat to steam the residual water off.
Oven dish on hand with liberal olive oil on. Chuck all the spuds into the raosting dish.
Now the good part. Get the spud masher and squash them onto the tray. Not flat but you want them to be broken up. 
Now drizzle more olive oil on top, heaps of salt, bit of pepper and into the oven at 200 for 40-45 minutes.
Take em out when they are golden and crispy. 
Eat them  :Grin:

----------


## redbang

Eat them ! You should be taking pictures of them

----------


## Gibo

> Eat them ! You should be taking pictures of them


They were gone too quick! I will next time which wont be far off  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Young Sean cooking snarlers

And home made potato fritters cooking.

----------


## veitnamcam

What are ya making him cook in the driveway for?

----------


## Dundee

He is banned from the Dundee house :Grin:

----------


## screamO

Boned out veni shank straight from the slow cooker

----------


## Dreamer

Whitebait patties and salad for tea



Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Well as it would seem I am the world's worst Cray fisherman it isn't Cray for tea tonight.
Garlic prawn wontons and some spuds

----------


## veitnamcam

If the wife keeps doing roasts as good as this in my bbq there is little chance of me fixing the oven

----------


## hunter308

Sorry no pics guys but did a zucchini and carrot frittata (really needed mushrooms and feta in it) with charcoal grilled sausages  :Grin:

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

Hell theres no way I would be fixing it mate

----------


## Dundee

My cook did well tonight while the Mrs is awol.........nuggets and chips. He can get some bloody meat out of the freezer for tomorrow though. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hell theres no way I would be fixing it mate


Its nearly  3 weeks now with no oven, its been good actually and the power bill was way down on the usual and I have been cranking the aircon most nights to be able to sleep.

Its only 2 screws and an element to fix (60 bucks) or at least that's what it was last time, I haven't even looked yet  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Haven't put a feed pic up lately. The Mrs been away a couple of days and me and eldest son survived. Had a roast last night over the hill at the olds.

Cooks home just a nice graze tonight. :Grin:

----------


## mikee

> Its nearly  3 weeks now with no oven, its been good actually and the power bill was way down on the usual and I have been cranking the aircon most nights to be able to sleep.
> 
> Its only 2 screws and an element to fix (60 bucks) or at least that's what it was last time, I haven't even looked yet


We have not used our oven since this time last year. Used barbque including right thru winter.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

Whats with you Nelson people? Fix the bloody oven!

----------


## veitnamcam

No

----------


## rambo rem700

Fresh trout fillets while on holiday in taupo

----------


## rambo rem700

Spatchcock chicken n veges on the charcoal

----------


## veitnamcam

and socks in flip flops  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

battered trout and chips and farm fresh eggs :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kiwi39

Roast pork with American Kev my skydiving mate. The small primate was away and Mrs Kiwi39 bought a 3 kg roast. I -think- we may have leftovers  :Wink:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## kiwi39

> Attachment 33701
> 
> 
> Spatchcock chicken n veges on the charcoal


I never cook a roast chook thats not spatchcocked any more. 

Such a good way to get juicy breast and thighs cooked all the way thru.  Plus the backbone makes an awesome stock for your gravy


Tim

----------


## BRADS

Lunch is on @shift14 @7mmsaum



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwi39

Nice @BRADS .. What is that lamb ? 

Where'd you get an oven bag that big !?


Tim

----------


## BRADS

> Nice @BRADS .. What is that lamb ? 
> 
> Where'd you get an oven bag that big !?
> 
> 
> Tim


Mutton mate.
Supermarket, the back wheels don't go in them but fronts do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3 for you and one for the boss?

----------


## Dougie

Far out @BRADS where was my invite? Gongs at your place soon mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sako75

nothing like a feed of fish n chips on a hot summers evening

----------


## Gibo

> nothing like a feed of fish n chips on a hot summers evening
> 
> 
> Attachment 34024


Loves knocking back those sippy cups huh?  :Grin:

----------


## sako75

Tell you what, when we are out and got bit of a thirst they come in handy. Just careful of who can see when quenching the thirst

----------


## veitnamcam

Girl done good

----------


## Dundee

Goat on the left and mutton on the right.


When carved the mutton was on the left and goat meat was on the right.



And the rest of the bloody good meal.








[URL=http://s1202.photobucket.com/user/flour2/media/picture5178.jpg.html][/URL

----------


## veitnamcam

Free range chook

----------


## Dundee

Didn't think you liked chook?

----------


## veitnamcam

Not tasteless super fast-growing factory farmed ones Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

Fair enough the ones from around the pond have been consumed also.

----------


## kiwi39

We've just killed a cuppla roosters that were just about to start crowing. Not hugely tender so I make stock out of them and then put the meat back in reduced stock . Fuck me its like a chicken punch in the head


Tim

----------


## Dundee

Ham steaks on the BBQ


Add butter to the spuds and what else have I forgot....................Watties

----------


## JRW87

> Ham steaks on the BBQ
> 
> 
> Add butter to the spuds and what else have I forgot....................Watties


No grilled pineapple to go with them?

----------


## Dundee

Meat,spuds ,watties vegemite is my diet and the odd beverage.

----------


## JRW87

> Meat,spuds ,watties vegemite is my diet and the odd beverage.


I miss that... my girlfriends half Greek, I dont think I have had meat and 3 vege except at my mum and dads for years!

----------


## P38

> I miss that... my girlfriends half Greek, I dont think I have had meat and 3 vege except at my mum and dads for years!


Easy Fix @JRW87  :Have A Nice Day: 

Get a new Girlfriend and/or move home with your Mum. :Psmiley:   :Wink:  :Cool: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## JRW87

> Easy Fix @JRW87 
> 
> Get a new Girlfriend and/or move home with your Mum. 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


What would I spend all my money on the !?!?!

----------


## veitnamcam

Dundee has never had 3 vege in his life unless it was three types of potato  :Grin: 

Bloody kids just ate all my paua entrée ! :Pissed Off: 

Oh well at least they are not fussy like their mother.  :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

> Dundee has never had 3 vege in his life unless it was three types of potato 
> 
> Bloody kids just ate all my paua entrée !
> 
> Oh well at least they are not fussy like their mother.


I got force fed veges in the Army.I guess that is why it is the defence force

----------


## kiwi39

> Ham steaks on the BBQ
> 
> 
> Add butter to the spuds and what else have I forgot....................Watties


Why the hell have you started fotofuckit ? Hate that shit. 


Tim

----------


## Dundee

Cause this web site aint working properly for me now.Can't add smileys to be a smart ass.And can't upload pics from my documents.grrrrr!!
 @Spanners reckons it is my server? I'm using google chrome. Any help will be appreciated.

----------


## JoshC

Wild pork ribs with homemade sticky marinade/sauce, baked kumara, homemade coleslaw with everything from our tunnel house! Yum




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee



----------


## P38

Tonight's Cyclone Pam Special   :Have A Nice Day: 

A perfectly balanced meal .......... Black Beer and Mussels ... num num num  :Psmiley: 



Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

That looks bloody good pete :Thumbsup: 

Rather have that than the ven steak eggs and chips I am cooking here.

----------


## P38

> That looks bloody good pete
> 
> Rather have that than the ven steak eggs and chips I am cooking here.


Tastes bloody good too VC  :Have A Nice Day: 

Although Veni steaks chips and eggs does take some beating.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

Here is the boys with a bit of glass eye creek sauce

----------


## kotuku

VC-  that  bloody egg has measles!!

----------


## veitnamcam

Ha ha it's called pepper!
Try it you might like it.

----------


## kotuku

well its danish roast beef & roast canada breast medallions for tea tonight ,and theres no prizes for guessin whose gonna ho into the breasts :Thumbsup:  .Im dribbling in anticipation. :Psmiley:

----------


## JRW87

I picked up some beef cheeks, Im going to bake them wrapped in bacon as an appetiser to steak and salad for tea.

----------


## mrs dundee

EeeBees i made a banana bread the other day gee it was nice,i might make a few and put in freezer to hv on hand.

----------


## EeeBees

YUM @mrs dundee

----------


## gadgetman

Sunday night it was hairy legs after 7 hours in the slow cooker. Server with fresh spuds, courgette, carrots and stewed tomato sauce. Have about 3 litres of stock aside now for winter vege soup.



Think we need bigger plates coz the "ravenous hoard" were still hungry.

----------


## Raging Bull

Red backstrap, pear-parmesan salad w/ balsamic reduction.

----------


## veitnamcam

That's the entrée right?

----------


## Raging Bull

> That's the entrée right?


Still the rest of the backsteak to eat, already been back for seconds and thirds.

----------


## veitnamcam

Thanking you very much @stingray for the Crays. 

Flounder Cray and spuds here tonight

----------


## Dundee

Can't remember what I had for tea :ORLY:  Been a long and tuff weekend between work and climbing the hills :Zomg:  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

But the beer is good now. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Thanks @geezejonesy the big fat wild pork chops have just gone in the pan. :Thumbsup:  No guests tonight just the three off us.Eldest lad still away.

Spuds etc just gone in. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## geezejonesy

> Thanks @geezejonesy the big fat wild pork chops have just gone in the pan. No guests tonight just the three off us.Eldest lad still away.
> Attachment 35609
> Spuds etc just gone in.
> Attachment 35610


ENFARKENJOY BUD  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Farken Awesome mate :Thumbsup: 

Spuds done. :Have A Nice Day: 

Seans plate

Mrs Dundees plate

And mine,we used the king size plates tonight as they were big pork chops. :Thumbsup:

----------


## P38

Turned this


Into this


Using this.




Cheers
Pete

----------


## JRW87

Smoked eggs? Never heard of that before.

----------


## P38

> Smoked eggs? Never heard of that before.


 @JRW87

They are bloody delicious  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## 300CALMAN

+1 Lemon pepper! Must try smoking eggs sounds nice, any tricks to that P38 ?

----------


## Dundee

Feed of trout again :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## P38

> +1 Lemon pepper! Must try smoking eggs sounds nice, any tricks to that @P38 ?;


@
 [MENTION=4527]300CALMAN;

I like to under cook the eggs when I'm boiling them, just enough so the white is firm enough to shell the egg because they cook a little more in the smoker. 
Then just sit them on the rack and wait until the smoking is done.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## 300CALMAN

> @300CALMAN
> 
> I like to under cook the eggs when I'm boiling them, just enough so the white is firm enough to shell the egg because they cook a little more in the smoker. 
> Then just sit them on the rack and wait until the smoking is done.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


 :Nom Nom:  thanks  @P38 I will have to get the eggs out next time I get the smoker out. Thanks for the tip!

----------


## P38

> thanks  @P38 I will have to get the eggs out next time I get the smoker out. Thanks for the tip!


No worries

Let us know how you get on and what you think of them.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## kiwi39

This is what happens when @mrs dundee gets @Dundee to help 
 (I owe you this for your slurs on my cooking abilities a couple of weeks ago @Dundee you midget  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Thumbsup:  )

----------


## Dundee

Duck Schnitzel tonight

----------


## Dundee

Roast rabbit tonight,two head shots with the .22

----------


## veitnamcam

Apparently a bicycle pump is more humane Dundee  :Grin:

----------


## mrs dundee

Went and brought a meat mincer so just mince some swan into mince,so mr Dundee i need another 2 swans please so i can make some swan patties,sounds yum.

----------


## mrs dundee



----------


## Pengy

I am tempted to share that with the folk back in the old country, just for a Giggle.
They would have a fit to hear of Swans being taken for the table.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Get Dundee to bolt that thing down somewhere for you Mrs Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

> I am tempted to share that with the folk back in the old country, just for a Giggle.
> They would have a fit to hear of Swans being taken for the table.


I spoke to another pom yesty and told him about the swan. Aparantly they belong to the royals over there. :Grin: 

Now our local pom is chasing tahr down south.

----------


## sako75

Was given a slab of Swordfish we dealt to tonight

----------


## P38

Homemade Cheese Toasted Sandwhich and a Monteiths Black Beer for my dinner tonight.

I would have posted a picture but I ate the Toastie as soon as it came out of the Sandwhich maker  :Have A Nice Day: 

The beer didn't last long either and quickly followed the Toastie into that rather large dark bottomless pit I call my Guts.  :Wink: 


Cheers
Pete

----------


## kiwijames

Keeping @BRADS rolling in it tonight.

----------


## Dundee

Beef,yorkshire pudd and smashed spud last night :Thumbsup:

----------


## kiwijames

Pork mince, fresh herbs, olives and capers. Can't go wrong

----------


## Dundee

Beef Schnitzel tonight :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## scottrods

Hare backstraps casserole, going into a pie tomorrow night.

soaked them overnight in 1L of water with 2 tsps salt. Rinsed and soaked all day in fresh water.
Seared off in hot dutch oven melted butter.
add chopped shallots, garlic, mushrooms.
S&P, gluten free flour.
1L of stock, 1 bottle of Scotts GF amber ale.
1 tbsp of homemade blackcurrant jam.

Tomorrow pie pastry top and serve with mash.

----------


## JRW87

Had mutton in the slow cooker for 24hrs on low, bloody gorgeous with roast kumara and peas.

----------


## scottrods

Here's the pies with the hare, kumara and carrots. beer gravy. For the gf members of the family I did a potato top. For those who aren't GF, I made them with pastry top.

----------


## Dundee

Porter house steak eggs and chips..............no pics it is gone :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

That pie looks bloody good Scottrods :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## tiroatedson

Fallow buck shoulder roasted from frozen
Pre carved 

With trimmings

Delicious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Fat, fallow back steak for us tonite.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Fat, fallow back steak for us tonite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


You are what you eat i was told 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> You are what you eat i was told 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ha Ha ya prick!

Eaten a pens or 2 have you😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> You are what you eat i was told 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


And holy Shit balls it was good😆
Best steak I have done yet 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

I thought you only ever put oil on steak?

----------


## R93

Live a little Cam.😆
I will definitely be cooking steak like that again. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Live a little Cam.
> I will definitely be cooking steak like that again. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I do  :Grin:  I thought I remembered you saying you only ever put oil on steak... I stand corrected.

----------


## R93

I don't use oil to cook steak.
 But I may have said something along those lines. I will try anything once when it comes to food😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## JRW87

Another 24hr mutton... absolutely beautifull.

----------


## Beaker

Pigs feet chinese style.... But with mashed spud. Bloody nice :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

> Fat, fallow back steak for us tonite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I like rare, but that needs to get slightly closer to some heat for me...  :Have A Nice Day: 
After that i would say it would be rather nice......

----------


## R93

Ha Ha. It was bloody good once cooked😆
Even the wife who is not normally a venny fan, polished a couple steaks off
.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

Saturday Nights Roast Dinner with enough left overs to make a Pie or two 

Cheap too  :Wink: 

SPCA Rabbits urgently need homes | Trade Me

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

> Saturday Nights Roast Dinner with enough left overs to make a Pie or two 
> 
> Cheap too 
> 
> SPCA Rabbits urgently need homes | Trade Me
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


You and I think alike Pete :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Orange roughy battered and deep fryed with chips.

----------


## Dundee

Smoked Kawhai courtesy of @Pengy and home made wedges

----------


## Pengy

That fish kept well. Hope it was tasty

----------


## Dundee

Beauty Pengy some for kids lunches tomorrow.

----------


## ONYVA

leg of wild pork,slow roasted 9hrs,bits keep falling of it as i carve it, have to test them.

----------


## Dundee

Home killed JerseyX Hereford beef burgers

----------


## kiwi39

Rugby night. Roast night. 


Wouldn't be complete without a photobomber ... Bloody little terrorist

----------


## chrome

Curry goat here.  My mums made a goat casserole with red wine and tomatoes and garlic. Was good


Sent from the swamp

----------


## chrome

Not too sure on this one but trying out some sticky goat ribs tonight??????


Sent from the swamp

----------


## Dundee

Two rump steaks from the homekill hereford Xjersey is on the menu tonight.
Bloody huge!!!!!!!!!

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

Hell that looks good

----------


## Dundee

One plate was gone before the pic,heaps left :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kiwi39

> Not too sure on this one but trying out some sticky goat ribs tonight??????Attachment 38073
> 
> 
> Sent from the swamp


How were they ?


Tim

----------


## chrome

Yeah pretty good.  The sauce I made reduced down nice and sweet and spicy like jack links jerky.  Just a little skinny on meat. 


Sent from the swamp

----------


## kiwi39

Singapore. Love the mix of cultures here

Little India. Cheap and good. 

Little India after dark is heaving. Almost every Indian bloke wears a mo. Very few women to be seen. Mostly young blokes having a few beers and a laugh. Very few Indians smoke here in contrast to the Chinese who you see hanging out in cafes smoking it up big time.

----------


## R93

I could go a feed like that after eating the crap we get fed for 3 weeks.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwi39

That lot cost me 40 dollars sgd including drinks. I felt embarrassed to pay so little for such awesome food so obviously prepared with pride.

----------


## Beaker

Go the camp food ! (not...)

Bbq is your friend...







> I could go a feed like that after eating the crap we get fed for 3 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

I'm now very hungry.... 

Street food is the best! Although you look like your in a high class joint  :Wink: 







> That lot cost me 40 dollars sgd including drinks. I felt embarrassed to pay so little for such awesome food so obviously prepared with pride.

----------


## kiwi39

We were the only European faces to be seen and certainly the only white eyes eating. We choose our street eateries based on how many locals we can see eating there.

----------


## ONYVA

We use the same theory, good food at the right prices,like little india.

----------


## kiwi39

Coffee in a coffee bag. Thicker stronger and tastier than you could believe. There's shops all over selling Kopi

Kopi O = coffee with sugar 
Kopi C = coffee with "carnation" (tinned cream)

Sold mostly in the toast shops found everywhere 

And of course both variations also sold with tea, which is a similarly awesome brew. 



Of course you need a good spot to enjoy it

----------


## kiwi39

Another awesome meal out. 
Nothing fancy but the food which was just amazing. 

Milo dinosaurs






These were just normal folk practicing their religion and made for interesting dinner company for our family of agnostics. 

Dinner cost the poultry sum of SGD 24. I was so embarrassed I left them a bit extra. 

These boys and girls were sitting there with their scoff in front of them not eating a thing. Then I realised its Ramadan. Once the imam gave them the all clear from the mosque just up the way they got stuck in

----------


## stretch

Testing out this recipe: Slow-cooked "Lamb" (Goat) Rogan Josh



Will let you know how it tastes in a few hrs.

----------


## stretch

> Testing out this recipe: Slow-cooked "Lamb" (Goat) Rogan Josh
> 
> Attachment 38431
> 
> Will let you know how it tastes in a few hrs.


About 4hrs later:


Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> Another awesome meal out. 
> Nothing fancy but the food which was just amazing. 
> 
> Milo dinosaurs


Love the Milo Dinosaurs...... made me want one  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

F&C's for this Fat Boy tonight  :Psmiley: 

Oh and maybe a Milo Dinosaur  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

Duck snitchzel

----------


## veitnamcam

Slightly odd combination but the kids loved it. 
Smoked broadbill with halved and fried in butter brussel sprouts and mushrooms.

----------


## kiwi39

fuck me, VC .. you think you know a bloke ... theres a chef hiding in you  somewhere there  ... great looking combo ...  :Thumbsup: 

by the way , that fried brussels thing .. try that sometime with some bacon, mushrooms and with oven roasted cashews ..

----------


## veitnamcam

It was pretty good......now I am going to eat a block of strong blue cheese to myself and have a whiskey  :Thumbsup:

----------


## kiwi39

> It was pretty good......


Surprise surprise !!! 



> now I am going to eat a block of strong blue cheese to myself and have a whiskey


Choice !!!

----------


## veitnamcam

> fuck me, VC .. you think you know a bloke ... theres a chef hiding in you  somewhere there  ... great looking combo ... 
> 
> by the way , that fried brussels thing .. try that sometime with some bacon, mushrooms and with oven roasted cashews ..


I had already had bacon while making a stew for a trip soon  :Wink:

----------


## P38

> It was pretty good......now I am going to eat a block of strong blue cheese to myself and have a whiskey


You've just inspired me @veitnamcam.

Just poured three fingers of Grants and got some Cheese toasted sandwiches on the go.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## chrome

https://vimeo.com/133872295
Pork shoulder marinaded in jerk seasoning and smoked at 65 degrees since 11am


Sent from the swamp

----------


## Dundee

What times dinner? :Grin:

----------


## R93

Smoked rainbow trout my son caught 2 days ago. Whitebait patties, homemade bread rolls and pumpkin soup. 

Hopefully a feed of Scollys and blue cod tomorrow night😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## chrome

Was at 6 30
7 hour cook


Sent from the swamp

----------


## southernredneck

Homemade white tail jerky 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Venison jerky rocks.

Put up the recipe of your version for all to try in its own thread  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Kalaha

I cooked some deer meat (front leg and neck from a roe buck) in a bottle of red wine for 4 hours. Served on crushed boiled potatoes (with parsley and a big scoop of butter). 
Tender and tasty - Yum yum!

----------


## Dundee

Roast beef silverside cooked in the crock pot.

And yorkshire puddings

----------


## veitnamcam

Snapper fillets on a bed of mash with holendase sauce and sweet corn. @R93 It wont keep in the freezer for ever.



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

Beer and deer courtesy of moi.
Sweet as

----------


## R93

> Snapper fillets on a bed of mash with holendase sauce and sweet corn. @R93 It wont keep in the freezer for ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


I am hoping to be in Nelson last week of Aug to look at a car for the cook.😆
Will be staying with sneeze and will swap you some whitebait for it.
Whitebait season starts a week after as well. Great time of year.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> I am hoping to be in Nelson last week of Aug to look at a car for the cook.
> Will be staying with sneeze and will swap you some whitebait for it.
> Whitebait season starts a week after as well. Great time of year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I think there is one feed left, come Nov they should be about again.

----------


## R93

Was gunna ask when they start up again.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## EeeBees

> Attachment 39305


Mrs Dundee's yorkshire puddings look delicious...

----------


## veitnamcam

Not tonights dinner but this is the first of a couple of batches of smoked kahawai.
Mmmmm future fish pie  



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## EeeBees

Smoked fish pie...yum...

----------


## Gibo

Looks like a reasonably robust bottle opener there VC  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Looks like a reasonably robust bottle opener there VC


Yep, dont smoke anymore so find myself without a lighter often.

----------


## screamO

Cooked these duck breasts up last night wrapped in bacon and in the smoker for about 45 mins, looked bloody good (sorry no pics). Never really had duck before but hell it was good.

----------


## kiwi39

Lamb leg steaks

----------


## Dundee

Duck Snitchzel with rich dark gravey.

----------


## johnino

Lucky bastards. I got dished up salad (animal bait)

----------


## Gibo

DUCK!!!!!! fuck its good!!

----------


## EeeBees

Made a fallow casserole for tea...cannot stop taking the odd spoonful out of the dish...I need to padlock the lid or there will be very little for tomorrow...miam, miam, miam...

----------


## EeeBees

Lunch today...the fallow with celeriac chips...

----------


## veitnamcam

Jeebus Eeebs put some on your plate!

----------


## Dundee

All from the shop :Sad:    At least I'm fed :Have A Nice Day: 
Chooks aren't laying,spuds from last years crop all gone and only four trays of trout left in the freezer.

----------


## Dundee

Explain celiriac chips please?

----------


## johnino

Posh people's junk food

----------


## EeeBees

Its not posh!!!!   Celeriac...it is a root vegetable and tastes like a cross between celery and Jeruselum Artichoke...it seems to go really well with venison...really nice mashed with potatoes...they take about 110 days to harvest so you are in for a bit of a haul if you grow them yourself...same wants and needs as celery for growth.   Well worth it if you want something different...I boiled the slices of celeriac in salted water first, before cutting up and frying.

----------


## johnino

In Europe it's cheap but New World Kerikeri it's highway robbery. I won't pay their asking price. Well done u for growing it.

----------


## johnino

Made a batch of hare sausages. Added streaky bacon for fat content and thyme, sage and smoked paprika. Pretty tasty in a toasted ciabatta with an egg, thick slice of cheese and BBQ sauce

----------


## johnino

I call them hare-y sausage. Think they'll take off?

----------


## EeeBees

Oh yum...they should... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## EeeBees

@johnino, how many of the sausages can you get from a hare?

----------


## johnino

Hard to say really. Mine was lung shot and most of the fore end meat was unuseable do to bleeding. I just used back steaks and back wheels and mixed with the bacon got ten. Good experiment. I'll definitely do it again preferably with multiple hares.

----------


## Angus_A

Lamb Teresa
Found it in a 1960's le cordon bleu manual. It's bloody weird and on paper shouldn't taste good at all, but it does. Might put the recipe up later.

----------


## EeeBees

Please do :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pengy

I just polished off my first ever roast Goat leg, shot at the recent Puhoi gathering.
3 and a half hours at aprox 120 degs, served with the usual trimmings of tats and parsnips.
It was pretty damn tasty and will be the first of many I think ( got a freezer full)
Thanks @Barefoot.

----------


## Angus_A

Toad in the hole made with some really good beef sausages from the local butcher. 
Someone needs to find a better name for that dish. What's with the British and giving their food crappy names.

----------


## mrs dundee

Yum ah Pengy and with the roast vegies.

----------


## Pengy

> Toad in the hole made with some really good beef sausages from the local butcher. 
> Someone needs to find a better name for that dish. What's with the British and giving their food crappy names.


Any suggestions for an alternative name ?

----------


## Angus_A

As soon as i think of one i will let you know haha.

----------


## veitnamcam

Sausage pie.(had to google toad in the hole)
looks like a good way to ruin perfectly good sausages to me :Grin:

----------


## Angus_A

It's god tier with onion gravy and mash mate.

----------


## Pengy

Food of the gods Cam

----------


## Angus_A

Sausage and yorkshire pudding become one in glorious harmony. And there's gravy.

----------


## Pengy

@Angus_A. If you want a Brit dish with a really cool name, Google "starry gazey pie "

----------


## Angus_A

I've always wanted to make that ever since I saw it in a book as a kid.  

Sent from my ZTE R83 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

No shortage of Pilchards here. Just go to a bait shop.

----------


## EeeBees

> Sausage pie.(had to google toad in the hole)
> looks like a good way to ruin perfectly good sausages to me


It is very good...

----------


## kiwi39

> Sausage pie.(had to google toad in the hole)
> looks like a good way to ruin perfectly good sausages to me


apply some logic ... 

Sausage .. good ... 
Gravy ... good ..
Pies ... good ...

All three ... AWESOME ...

----------


## Pengy

> apply some logic ... 
> 
> Sausage .. good ... 
> Gravy ... good ..
> Pies ... good ...
> 
> All three ... AWESOME ...


 No pie in Toad in the hole. 
Just good old artery clogging Yorkshire pudding.

----------


## kiwi39

Effectively sausage pie.

----------


## Pengy

ERM, well, yeah. Sort of. But since it has Yorkshire pud, I am not about to argue with any Yorkshireman out there. I might have a Whippet set upon me

----------


## kiwi39

They might force you to wear a cloth cap

----------


## Pengy

By eck lad !

----------


## johnino

> Toad in the hole made with some really good beef sausages from the local butcher. 
> Someone needs to find a better name for that dish. What's with the British and giving their food crappy names.


Not as bad as sticky date or spotted dick. Unhygienic buggers those poms.

----------


## stretch

> Slow-cooked "Lamb" (Goat) Rogan Josh
> 
> Attachment 38431
> 
> 4hrs later:



Making this again. Managed to fit all four limbs off a young Kid (no, not the pet one that got smoked by a car last week) into the slow cooker this time. Best goat curry recipe I've found so far. It's for a pot-luck dinner tomorrow night. Gonna tell the weak-minded guests that it's Lamb until after dessert, where I will reveal the true organic, free-range nature of the meat.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Had trout and chips last night.
Left overs were made into a trout egg and cheese burger for tonight.

----------


## Dundee

Slow cooked lamb in the crock pot for dinner tonight. :Grin:  Should be ready after work.

----------


## Dundee

He is nearly ready to carve up. :Grin:  Smells bloody good. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Done :Have A Nice Day: 

Mrs D's plate

My plate

----------


## BRADS

That the roast I brought down mate?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

No saving yr 1 for Xmas dinner,thaxs for it,its a big bit,i thought you guys were coming in for a coffee the other day,or beer.

----------


## Beaker

> He is nearly ready to carve up. Smells bloody good.
> Attachment 40444


The output looks great, but whats the total input list?

----------


## R93

No decent veg again Dundee?
Or is the gallon of watties considered your greens? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> The output looks great, but whats the total input list?


Tuscan and garlic pepper were added before the lid went on.

----------


## Angus_A

Found a new asian grocer to haunt, they had a noodle selection, both fresh and dried that brought me to my knees. Bought a small stockpile of different kinds. Made pork ramen tonight with some leftover roast pork from other night, going to go on one hell of a noodle bender this spring.

----------


## gadgetman

Decided the mallard breasts in the freezer need using and with only three of us here this weekend the meagre quantity was about right. Marinated in a mix of honey, lemon juice, soy and a dash of red wine. Into the pan a couple of minutes before taking the veg off. Turned over and turned the pan off when I started to dish the veg. Sliced up nicely, juices still running very red, looked a lot redder than the photo indicates. Think I'm getting the hang of this game cooking (need to work on the photography). How many days till the start of next season @Dundee?

----------


## Dundee

> Decided the mallard breasts in the freezer need using and with only three of us here this weekend the meagre quantity was about right. Marinated in a mix of honey, lemon juice, soy and a dash of red wine. Into the pan a couple of minutes before taking the veg off. Turned over and turned the pan off when I started to dish the veg. Sliced up nicely, juices still running very red, looked a lot redder than the photo indicates. Think I'm getting the hang of this game cooking (need to work on the photography). How many days till the start of next season @Dundee?


I'd cook duck a little longer (no I wouldn't the wife would) :Thumbsup:   Unless it was me doing cooking on the BBQ :Wink: 

231 days to go. :Grin: 

Countdown to 1. Mai 2016 in Wellington

----------


## BRADS

Dates wrong on ya calendar

----------


## gadgetman

> Dates wrong on ya calendar


True, starts the 1st Saturday in May so the following weekend.

----------


## BRADS

> True, starts the 1st Saturday in May so the following weekend.


It almost 9pm gadgetman he will be on bomber number 20 something buy now

----------


## Dundee

Countdown Timer - Countdown to 7. Mai 2016 in Wellington

----------


## Dundee

Some start a bit early :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

The trout are biting now but I settled with venison bolignaise for dinner tonight. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Felt like spring so venison and salad and garlic bread.



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> Felt like spring so venison and salad and garlic bread.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


That looks all good.
Double like


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Proudkiwi

> That looks all good.
> Double like
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Triple like.

----------


## EeeBees



----------


## Dundee

*Grilled Toasties*
The new bottle of watties arrived :Have A Nice Day: 
Bacon,egg and cheese grilled toasties.

----------


## Angus_A

Steak and potatoes with some grilled eggplant on the side. 
Was so good after such a long day. Got a brisket planned for the bbq this weekend too. Can't wait, reckon this one will be worthy to put in my book.

----------


## veitnamcam

Heres our entree.

Cockels with melted butter and sweet chilli sauce. Didnt last long.



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Angus_A

Fried chicken, brined it for two days and fuck it was worth it. Soft and juicy all the way through. Got my seasoning blend down to a tee as well.
Brisket tomorrow morning, going to be a long cook, 11 hours at least. Gonna smoke it with some manuka and cherry wood. Make a jalapeno jam and stick it in some buns  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Matt2308

That looks seriously good Angus!

----------


## Angus_A

Thanks man  :Have A Nice Day:  was really pleased with the results.

----------


## Dundee

Far Canal Angus you might put the cournal from KFC out of a job that looks primo :Thumbsup:

----------


## Angus_A

I am very much enjoying my flatmates deep frier  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

I look forward to seeing the brisket 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Angus_A

She's done! 
Smoked brisket on ciabatta with beetroot salsa, goats cheese and horseradish cream. Worked perfectly. Going in the book for sure, cannot stress how happy i am with how this turned out.

----------


## P38

> She's done! 
> Smoked brisket on ciabatta with beetroot salsa, goats cheese and horseradish cream. Worked perfectly. Going in the book for sure, cannot stress how happy i am with how this turned out. 
> Attachment 41172
> Attachment 41173


Bloody Good Work @Angus_A  :Thumbsup: 

I can almost taste it from the description and pictures alone.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Angus_A

> Bloody Good Work @Angus_A 
> 
> I can almost taste it from the description and pictures alone.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Thanks Pete, i'll put the recipe up as soon as i can.

----------


## puku

Dam I'm hungry now!

----------


## Dundee

I'll stick to ya KFC Angus as I'm a fussy bugger,meat and spuds for me. The oven here has shit it self.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I'll stick to ya KFC Angus as I'm a fussy bugger,meat and spuds for me. The oven here has shit it self.


See how long you can get away with not fixing it or buying one....I got over 9 months  :Grin:  I only know it was that long because the wife cooked the daughters birthday cake in the bbq  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Angus_A

> See how long you can get away with not fixing it or buying one....I got over 9 months  I only know it was that long because the wife cooked the daughters birthday cake in the bbq


Jeez, that's an achievement  :O O:

----------


## Dundee

We are having roast cock for dinner.....surplus to requirements.  A rooster that Sean plucked and gutted and killed. :Grin: 


As in male chook :Psmiley:   This was before it went in the oven before you smart asses comment.

----------


## res

Stinky tofu and deep fried chickens feet washed down by 1.5l of beer. 
Nz$6 well spent

----------


## Angus_A

> Stinky tofu and deep fried chickens feet washed down by 1.5l of beer. 
> Nz$6 well spent


Stinky tofu is the bomb.

----------


## res

> Stinky tofu is the bomb.


It took me a while to try it, and the stronger versions still make me gag but it's good. 
Just got 200g of deap fried baby mice to eat on the way home-love these things!

Wtf are you doing up anyway-must be 3am in NZ

----------


## Angus_A

> It took me a while to try it, and the stronger versions still make me gag but it's good. 
> Just got 200g of deap fried baby mice to eat on the way home-love these things!
> 
> Wtf are you doing up anyway-must be 3am in NZ


I'm going to be off work for a while and need to write up 3 weeks worth of time sheets for the apprentices. Taking longer than expected.

----------


## Flincher

> ...... A rooster that Sean plucked and gutted and killed.


I hope it wasn't in that order!!!

----------


## Dundee

Was good too :Grin:

----------


## Angus_A

Made chicken fettuccine for tea last night.....a LOT of chicken fettuccine. 
I really should have my wallet confiscated when i'm fried, baked Angus makes poor grocery choices  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## EeeBees

> A rooster that Sean plucked and gutted and killed.


Streuth, @Dundee, hopefully not in that order :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Streuth, @Dundee, hopefully not in that order


Sean would have to have scratches all over if he did.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Made chicken fettuccine for tea last night.....a LOT of chicken fettuccine. 
> I really should have my wallet confiscated when i'm fried, baked Angus makes poor grocery choices


Im confused...are you on the wagon or off it?

----------


## Angus_A

Booze yes,  herbs no,  they help a lot 

Sent from my ZTE R83 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

> Was good too
> Attachment 41649Attachment 41650


Poor Mrs Dundee must spend all of her time between milkings peeling spuds.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

And mashing tomatoes  :ORLY:

----------


## scottrods

Last sat night was Rabbit kebabs, satay sauce.

----------


## Rushy

Fuck that sounds good.

----------


## mrs dundee

> Last sat night was Rabbit kebabs, satay sauce.
> 
> Attachment 41701
> Attachment 41702
> Attachment 41703
> Attachment 41704


Im still waiting for a rabbit so i can make some yummy rabbit nuggets.

----------


## Dundee

Could easily smack these two over :Psmiley:

----------


## stub

140 yards ?

----------


## Rushy

> 140 yards ?


A little bit further in Dundee yards I reckon.

----------


## Dundee

They are just out of the cow yard :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

John dory and snapper fillets with chips.
No photo I scoffed it.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

Oh yum that sounds nice

----------


## Rushy

> John dory and snapper fillets with chips.
> No photo I scoffed it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


John Dory is Devine.

----------


## veitnamcam

Yea was better than the snapper thats for sure.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Just for @Rushy



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Watties for me :Grin:   Bacon,fried luncheon.....french toast..

----------


## veitnamcam

Id eat that, even with the watties.

----------


## P38

> Watties for me  Bacon,fried luncheon.....french toast..
> Attachment 41752


Glad to see your watching out for your cholesterol levels @Dundee.

Even happier that your single handedly keeping the sauce line running at full capacity.

Looks delicious BTW.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

Dundee, have Watties sent you the annual dividend?

----------


## Beaker

> John Dory is Devine.


I think JD is the best sea finfish cooked. 

Crossing threads but, bluff oysters the best seafood(raw or cooked/battered/crumbed), JD the best cooked feed(beer batter, or tempura), west coast SI whitebait(1 lb, 1egg, 1t flour - butter fried patties) flat fish, then aoraki salmon raw with soy sauce and wasibi.

----------


## Rushy

> I think JD is the best sea finfish cooked. 
> 
> Crossing threads but, bluff oysters the best seafood(raw or cooked/battered/crumbed), JD the best cooked feed(beer batter, or tempura), west coast SI whitebait(1 lb, 1egg, 1t flour - butter fried patties) flat fish, then aoraki salmon raw with soy sauce and wasibi.


You can set the menu for me anytime Beaker.  That is a hard line up of culinary delights to challenge.

----------


## Angus_A

Beef enchiladas with chipotle pepper sauce.

----------


## stretch

Goat Sausage Pizza

----------


## chrome

Shit that sounds good stretch


Sent from the swamp

----------


## stretch

Buuuurp. Half gone.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Goat Sausage Pizza
> Attachment 41987


I'll see your goat goat pizza and raise you Honey and Mint Glazed Slow roasted goat with New Season Potatoes and minted peas and gravy made from the pan juices.

No picture cause its in my tummy  :Have A Nice Day:  But I may never eat mutton or lamb again it was soooo goood

----------


## stretch

> I'll see your goat goat pizza and raise you Honey and Mint Glazed Slow roasted goat with New Season Potatoes and minted peas and gravy made from the pan juices.
> 
> No picture cause its in my tummy  But I may never eat mutton or lamb again it was soooo goood


Now THAT sounds good!

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## scottrods

Thai Rice noodle salad. 

thinly sliced veni loin steak.
raw prawns.
thinly sliced birdseye chilli (seeds removed)
bunch of coriander
1tbsp of soy sauce
1tsp of 5spice powder
3tbsp of line juice or juice of whole lime
2 tbsp of fish sauce
1tsp of garlic paste
2tsp of ginger paste
half a red pepper and half a yellow pepper thinly sliced.
whole packet of rice vermicelli noodles (5mins in hot water, drain and leave to cool).
handful of peanuts.
Tin of beansprouts, drained.

roast the peanuts dry. Put in salad bowl.
stir fry the veni and the 5spice powder. Put in the bowl.
put in the bowl the sliced veg, chilli and coriander.
stirfry the prawns with garlic and ginger till they start to pink add the soy and stir through. put in the salad bowl.
chop up the cooked noodles and put in the bowl.
Mix the fish sauce, lime juice and a couple of drops of sesame oil.
pour over the salad and stir through.

Et Voila.

----------


## Gibo

Seeds in! Man up  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Seeds in! Man up


You never used the pussy word at all Gibo.  Did you think about it?  Just a bit even?

----------


## Gibo

Im in a positive period of my life Rushy

----------


## Rushy

> Im in a positive period of my life Rushy


The force is with you huh?

----------


## Angus_A

Burritos! made my own spice blend and it turned out amazing  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## scottrods

> Seeds in! Man up



Kids wouldn't eat it with seeds in.

----------


## Angus_A

Making chilli with 5 different peppers. 
This is gonna be gooooood.

----------


## Flincher

You  know it's good if it burns on the way out

----------


## Angus_A

If i'm not shitting fire tomorrow morning i will consider this a failure.

----------


## Angus_A

Slightly dissapointed. Wasn't as hot as i wanted, was still an angry little number though. 
2 ghost peppers (really should have used 3) 3 birdseyes, 5 jalapenos, a can of chipotles and a scotch bonnet cos i had it in the fridge.

----------


## mikee

> If i'm not shitting fire tomorrow morning i will consider this a failure.


The bloody porcelain will melt even if your a@#e survives

----------


## Dundee

Home made bacon and egg pie was cut into four pieces,that was us tonight. No pictures I scoffed and I was off to the river.

----------


## scottrods

> Slightly dissapointed. Wasn't as hot as i wanted, was still an angry little number though. 
> 2 ghost peppers (really should have used 3) 3 birdseyes, 5 jalapenos, a can of chipotles and a scotch bonnet cos i had it in the fridge. 
> Attachment 42098


Add a tbsp of cocoa powder and more chillis. Mexican colleague at a place I worked with swore blind that cocoa adds deeper flavour. If the chillis make it too acidic, add some brown sugar.

----------


## Angus_A

Oh I always add cocoa 

Sent from my ZTE R83 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Home made bacon and egg pie was cut into four pieces,that was us tonight. No pictures I scoffed and I was off to the river.


Did you stop to do the dishes on the way out the door Dundee?

----------


## Gibo

Angus they must be piss weak Ghost chillies (Bhut Jalokia) if they even actually are. Put '1' of mine in there and you will know about it  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> Did you stop to do the dishes on the way out the door Dundee?


Negative :Wink:

----------


## stretch

Last nights dinner at Waitawheta Hut with @Tommy. Took a pack of goat sausages in, but happened upon the owner of these back legs halfway up the river. Headshot at 5m with the SKS. Shared the sausages with a couple of ladies at the hut, and walked away with access to a private block. Apparently the goat sausages were pretty good!

----------


## veitnamcam

Salmon pasta thing the wife won all the ingredients for on fag book.



was PFG

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

That looks the go VC.  I have just walked in to a home that smells of roast chicken.  Looks like a carcass for me to savage tonight.

----------


## mrs dundee

Oh yum your wifes pasta looks yummy VC do you think she would mind if  i could hv the recipe .

----------


## veitnamcam

> Oh yum your wifes pasta looks yummy VC do you think she would mind if  i could hv the recipe .


I am sure you could, in fact I think it is on the interweb cos it was a supermarket promotion.
She is out at netball but I will ask her to try and put a link up for you.

Dont see why it wouldnt be just as nice with trout  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

Here you go mrs dundee 





Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

> Here you go mrs dundee 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


thanks Vc and mrs Vc im going to try it with tuna.

----------


## Dundee

I'm not coming to dinner that night.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I'm not coming to dinner that night.


It was "PFG" Dundee

----------


## Angus_A

> Angus they must be piss weak Ghost chillies (Bhut Jalokia) if they even actually are. Put '1' of mine in there and you will know about it


I'm just really used to them plus my sense of taste is pretty buggered. Ghost peppers don't really phase me anymore.

----------


## res

NZ lamb chops and eggplant along with some green thing I don't know the name off. After doing a 230km bike ride today there really should have been twice as much!

----------


## Rushy

230 K's?  The fuck you say!

----------


## Gibo

> I'm just really used to them plus my sense of taste is pretty buggered. Ghost peppers don't really phase me anymore.


Easy to be tough on the internet  :Grin:  Come visit and we'll see  :Grin:

----------


## 7mmsaum

> 230 K's?  The fuck you say!


Easy on a decent fun machine




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Angus_A

> Easy to be tough on the internet  Come visit and we'll see


You're on mate.  
Scorpion chilli's at dawn.  

Sent from my ZTE R83 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> You're on mate.  
> Scorpion chilli's at dawn.  
> 
> Sent from my ZTE R83 using Tapatalk


Yeah bro they are the new hot  :Wink:

----------


## Pointer

I'll be there to film you two going chilli for chilli until one concedes defeat  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> I'll be there to film you two going chilli for chilli until one concedes defeat


I already concede, just want to see the ghost chilli monster in action, and I might slip a scorpion in for shits and giggles  :Wink:

----------


## Tommy

Do you guys have asbestos ringpieces or what?

----------


## Gibo

> Do you guys have asbestos ringpieces or what?


Kevlar now, asbestos is bad

----------


## Angus_A

Carolina reapers and scorpion chilli's are on the bucket list.  Ghost chilli's kind of get boring,  you can get them in a plethora of sauces and such now.  

Sent from my ZTE R83 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pointer

You must hate your arsehole

----------


## Dan88

off to the pub for dinner. no photos as i refuse to be a hipster and take photos of food while dinning out.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> You must hate your arsehole


Same with Waikato, why do people always say you get the runs or the shits? Never had it from either.

----------


## Gibo

> Carolina reapers and scorpion chilli's are on the bucket list.  Ghost chilli's kind of get boring,  you can get them in a plethora of sauces and such now.  
> 
> Sent from my ZTE R83 using Tapatalk


Do you get whole ghosties or just sauces? I tripped Thailand asking to be fucked over with chillis at every restaurant along the way so can eat them ok. The ghosties I grow are bloody hard core. Got Scorpions on the grow now  :Grin:

----------


## Angus_A

> Do you get whole ghosties or just sauces? I tripped Thailand asking to be fucked over with chillis at every restaurant along the way so can eat them ok. The ghosties I grow are bloody hard core. Got Scorpions on the grow now


My old boss Khan grows them and gave me a bag of them last time i visited. I have some sauces too though.

----------


## Pointer

> Same with Waikato, why do people always say you get the runs or the shits? Never had it from either.


I'm OK at the half a dozen mark, when I start heading towards the dozen mark I can guarantee a good clean out the next morning. I consider it a more holistic form of colonic irrigation  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pengy

> I'm OK at the half a dozen mark, when I start heading towards the dozen mark I can guarantee a good clean out the next morning. I consider it a more holistic form of colonic irrigation


Problems start when you loose count eh

----------


## Rushy

> Same with Waikato, why do people always say you get the runs or the shits? Never had it from either.


Some would say that is because you have got such a tight arse Gibo. Anne the man up on K Road likes that about you.

----------


## Rushy

> I consider it a more holistic form of colonic irrigation


Ever the pragmatist.  It is a very satisfying and nourishing form of colonic irrigation as well.

----------


## scottrods

Dinner tonight. Rabbit skewers. Followed recipe in the Game Chef book.

Rabbit meat marinaded in smoked paprika, garlic, sea salt, lemon juice, extra virgin olive oil and thyme.

----------


## veitnamcam

Fresh snapper fillets seasoned with chilli and lime floured and pan fried in genorous amounts of butter on a bed of mashed potato with holendaise sauce and a sqeeze of lemon salt and cracked pepper.



Delux  

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

Looks super tasty there mate , never had snapper before coming from the deep south , but told its a bit like our blue cod .

----------


## veitnamcam

Na more grainy than blue cod. I wpuld rather cod but we ate only alowed two up here.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## puku

Damn that looks god cv, I bet it tasted even better

----------


## Spudattack

Venison Potjie

----------


## Rushy

What a great pot.

----------


## Marty Henry

> What a great pot.


 Thats the potjie traditional SA native cooking thingy some have 3 little legs so they can sit over a fire.

----------


## Rushy

> Thats the potjie traditional SA native cooking thingy some have 3 little legs so they can sit over a fire.


I like the look of it.  I have cast iron camp ovens and casserole cookers but that looks great.

----------


## Spudattack

> I like the look of it.  I have cast iron camp ovens and casserole cookers but that looks great.


The SA shop in Wellsford sells them, or the Stone Store in Kerikeri. 

Check out this site. 
http://www.potjiekosworld.com/game-p...ie-2/#more-556

----------


## Rushy

Thanks.

----------


## veitnamcam

Fry my prettys fry  



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Living the dream VC.  On ya mate.

----------


## Tommy

> Venison Potjie


 @Spudattack That's a bloody good idea to sling the potjie over the wok attachment thingy like that.. My parents must have half a dozen different sizes sitting around unused since we came over, must go 'kidnap' one for old times sake!

Last potjie I had was 18 years ago at Monk's Cowl in the 'berg, the first I remember was on the beach near Swakopmund around '83/84

----------


## Dundee

VC Did you fry those fillets as they were? Or carve them before cooking?

----------


## Rushy

> VC Did you fry those fillets as they were? Or carve them before cooking?


Looks like he cooked the fillet whole and then sliced it thickly.

----------


## veitnamcam

> VC Did you fry those fillets as they were? Or carve them before cooking?


Those are the "middle rounds" out of the hind quarters or poor mans backsteak  :Thumbsup: 

Yep fried whole oiled generously till browned all around in a pan hot enough to smoke the oil(canola in this case) (trim away all membrane or it will shrink when it hits the pan and generally be a c&^t)
Once browned get out of the pan onto a sheet of tinfoil, season(I like garlic salt on veni)and quickly wrap foil around to keep warm and let it cook threw for 5 min then slice and serve.
Warming drawer on oven works well too but our oven doesnt have one  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## teFerrarri

Peanut oil and Venison.. Yum

----------


## Angus_A

Deconstructed bean and pork chicharron Taco with home made dill pickled red onions, avocado cream and Chipotle sauce. Little bit of tequila in there too because reasons. Turned out really really good.

----------


## veitnamcam

I had whitebait patties kinda early then veni backsteak and chips later as a sorta second tea :Thumbsup:  was bloody good, I cant work out why I am putting on weight :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Only one Angus.  Not hungry huh?

----------


## Angus_A

> Only one Angus.  Not hungry huh?


I made a bunch for the flat.

----------


## Maca49

Dinner my way tonight, yum and NO one to share with! Well that's the way I like it! :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

> Dinner my way tonight, yumAttachment 42994 and NO one to share with! Well that's the way I like it!


They appear to be undersized Maca.  As an honorary fisheries officer, I need to take those in as evidence.

----------


## Beaker

Minced pork with mixed mushrooms Asian sort of style, and Asian egg noodles - reviews in the house were good....

----------


## Angus_A

Leg of lamb seasoned with wild garlic and anchovies, asparagus charred with smoked salt and pink pepper, spiced kumura mash with sage, chimichuri

----------


## Friwi

A Maori ratatouille.
Make a French ratatouille and chuck a few kumaras  inside for 30 minutes at the end of the cooking :-)

----------


## R93

Chamois pie for tea. No pics but it was frigging yummy.
Very underrated meat.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

The best pie is always the one you just ate.

----------


## Angus_A

Blue moki  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

The best thing about this time of year is fresh salads,real ham sliced as thick as you like and new seasons potatos  



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Venison Backstrap. Onion puree. Root vegetables. Red wine and beetroot glaze. Side of brocoli.  Happy wife happy life.

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Hare legs and mutton in the slow cooker.

----------


## Gibo

> The best thing about this time of year is fresh salads,real ham sliced as thick as you like and new seasons potatos  
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk



Hey you hypocrite!! That looks like Christmas Ham!!!  :Psmiley:

----------


## mrs dundee

Oh thats looks yummy

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hey you hypocrite!! That looks like Christmas Ham!!!


You are mistaken it is not Christmas yet.

----------


## Gibo

> You are mistaken it is not Christmas yet.


But was it sold as Christmas ham? That's the part that matters  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> But was it sold as Christmas ham? That's the part that matters


Nope!

(you dont want to buy any marked as "Christmas ham" they leave a bitter taste in your mouth  :Wink:  )

----------


## Marty Henry

> Oh thats looks yummy


Ham from the vets with a bucket of drench(so you can worm the family at the same time) potatos from shires, and "weeds" from the hay paddock thats the recipie right there.

----------


## Dundee

Roast hare meat on the left mutton on the right.

----------


## mrs dundee

Was very yummy i must say

----------


## veitnamcam

No tea for me tonight.....it was the dreaded chicken and chips.  :Disapointed:

----------


## mikee

> No tea for me tonight.....it was the dreaded chicken and chips.


ba ha ha ha, we are having veni sausages and salad  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

We are sick of venison sausages and ham at the mo so the wife got chicken, I only eat free range chicken.

----------


## screamO

Last nights tea :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Gibo

Dory fillets  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Last nights tea
> Attachment 43830


Oh yum.

----------


## Beaker

> Last nights tea
> Attachment 43830


THE best fin fish right there, and a good size by the look of it.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> THE best fin fish right there, and a good size by the look of it.


Yup and yup.

----------


## veitnamcam

Home alone now so can cook what I want how I want it. 

This may not look much but oh my god this is the best thing I have eaten all year or maybe even for many years.

It was so good it will never be repeated.... you know its like when you make yourself the perfect coffie and think that was so good I will have another and make another exactly the same but its only ordaniarialy good. 
  @stingray was kind enough to drop off a couple of crays and paua the otherday and while we had eaten the legs and tails I had kept the bodys in the fridge and I painstakingly removed all the body meat from them onto a plate.
Thinly sliced paua onto plate.
Good chunk of garlic butter into pan, half a bottle of cream, fair bit of chilli powder and smoked paprika powder and ground black pepper  a sprinkle of salt and simmered till reduced by half stiring constantly then added crayfish meat and sliced paua.
Almost imidiately scooped out into a bowl.



As I said it dont look much but DAM that was good!

Joe I fucken nailed it. The paua was that tender it could have been fed to a new born baby(well maybe without the chillie)

Thanks again Stingray. 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

You are right it looks like shit but you made me want some  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Fuck I would crawl across broken glass on the stubs of my elbows for a feed like that VC.

----------


## Dundee

Fuck VC I thought you ate a plate full of vomit. :Sick:   I settled for two big hogget chops and mashed spuds. :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

I think that I look forward to this day each year even more than I look forward to Christmas.  Today is the day that my missus bakes turkey and leek pie using the left over turkey and gravy.  Damn it is good.  I should have taken the photo before I sliced the pie up and ate the first four slices.

----------


## Angus_A

New years bbq sacrifices sorted  :Thumbsup:

----------


## kiwi39

Got sick of Xmas leftovers so I knocked up a smoked salmon pasta

----------


## jakewire

Smoked Kahawai, Coleslaw, local Kakanui grown tomatoes and Kananui new potatoes

hmmm.

----------


## screamO

Just a wee snack :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## screamO

Just a wee snack :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
Attachment 44861

----------


## Dundee

:Wtfsmilie: is it?

----------


## veitnamcam

Whatever it is its hot.

----------


## Beaker

> Just a wee snack
> Attachment 44861


Undersized ?  :Wink:

----------


## screamO

They only look small because it's a big fry pan :ORLY:  and a hot one at that. Oh and they are called paua :Psmiley:

----------


## mrs dundee

> Home alone now so can cook what I want how I want it. 
> 
> This may not look much but oh my god this is the best thing I have eaten all year or maybe even for many years.
> 
> It was so good it will never be repeated.... you know its like when you make yourself the perfect coffie and think that was so good I will have another and make another exactly the same but its only ordaniarialy good. 
>   @stingray was kind enough to drop off a couple of crays and paua the otherday and while we had eaten the legs and tails I had kept the bodys in the fridge and I painstakingly removed all the body meat from them onto a plate.
> Thinly sliced paua onto plate.
> Good chunk of garlic butter into pan, half a bottle of cream, fair bit of chilli powder and smoked paprika powder and ground black pepper  a sprinkle of salt and simmered till reduced by half stiring constantly then added crayfish meat and sliced paua.
> Almost imidiately scooped out into a bowl.
> ...


least you know how to cook a meal mr dundeenonly knows how to cook toast lol.

----------


## veitnamcam

> least you know how to cook a meal mr dundeenonly knows how to cook toast lol.


And it would probably be burnt or raw  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## veitnamcam

> least you know how to cook a meal mr dundeenonly knows how to cook toast lol.


And it would probably be burnt or raw  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## P38

MrsP38 dished this up for dinner tonight.  :Psmiley: 


A few minutes later it looked like this.


After repeating this exercise a couple or three times my plate ended up like this.  :Have A Nice Day: 


I love summer in Hawkes Bay.  :Thumbsup: 

Going out to the back yard to pick a "Tree Ripened White Flesh Nectarine" off my tree for pudding.  :Psmiley: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

I had some fresh sweet corn last nice.  Fantastic.

----------


## sako75

Smoked marlin
Just about to start and daughter who is toilet trained for #1 shows signs that a log is bout to hit the deck. Got her on the throne and after a lot of persuasion had her 1st ever dump - boo yah

----------


## veitnamcam

Interesting... it almost looks like ham.

----------


## sako75

Tasted like marlin - a bit bland

----------


## screamO

Mmmm blue nose :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## veitnamcam

Mmmn bluenose!
Probably my favorite deepsea fish.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

Hanging with my Nana in the Tron today.

Actually I'm painting her front door because no one else would get off their bloody arse and help an old lady out.

Got dished up some of this for my Waitangi Day Lunch for my troubles  :Have A Nice Day: 



Which I happily turned it into this.



Num num num  :Psmiley: 

Good on Ya Nana ......  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

You are a good man Pete and deserve to be fed like a King.

----------


## GWH

I've got a shoulder of hogget slow roasting on the BBQ, been on since midday. Smoking away with manuka chips soaked in port. Hell it's looking and smelling dam good. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH



----------


## Rushy

That looks divine.

----------


## P38

Apparently hard working men (that's Me  :Have A Nice Day:  ) need a proper cooked evening meal after a days work.

So completing this little project for Nana


Earned me an awesome meal of corned beef and roast vegies


Followed by Chocolate Steam Pudding with Caramel Sauce and Fresh Cream.


Nana loves her newly painted door. 

The wife's happy with my effort too.

Life's great ............. I've earned enough brownie point to last me a fair while and I got fed well to boot.

If anyone's looking for me I'll be test driving Nana's couch accompanied by a coldie or two.  :Psmiley: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

Some bloody good fat mutton chops were on the BBQ tonight at base camp under the Ruahines. Just saying :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Apparently hard working men (that's Me  ) need a proper cooked evening meal after a days work.
> 
> So completing this little project for Nana
> Attachment 45576
> 
> Earned me an awesome meal of corned beef and roast vegies
> Attachment 45577
> 
> Followed by Chocolate Steam Pudding with Caramel Sauce and Fresh Cream.
> ...


Living the dream Pete.

----------


## Rushy

> Some bloody good fat mutton chops were on the BBQ tonight at base camp under the Ruahines. Just saying


Lucky bugger but it didn't happen without photos.

----------


## Chris

You can keep your greasy mutton chops Mr D ,fresh snapper for dinner at my house tonight. 
Been a while so I might even enjoy it.

----------


## muzza

Baked a pork roast on the bbq this afternoon , smoked it with mesquite chips soaked in red wine . First time I have tried that on the bbq , and wont be the last,rubbed the roast with a dry rub , refrigerated for an hour or so , then into the bbq with the mesquite smoking happily. Easy to do , no complaints from the family , and it makes the yard smell nice while its cooking

----------


## bomber

last night's rainbow trout baked in pizza oven topped with onion herbs and bacon with bread crumbs topping 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

2 nights ago butterflied rainbow again pizza oven

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> 2 nights ago butterflied rainbow again pizza oven
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


That looks very similar to a recipe that I use Bomber.

----------


## veitnamcam

Thanks for the tucker and a great weekend @Munsey. Legend.



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Thanks for the tucker and a great weekend @Munsey. Legend.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


It doesn't get any better than that VC

----------


## veitnamcam

> It doesn't get any better than that VC


Been pretty spoilt this weekend Rushy.

----------


## screamO

Loving this rabbit stuff :Thumbsup:

----------


## mrs dundee

Sreamo is that a stirfry  looks very yum.

----------


## screamO

> Sreamo is that a stirfry  looks very yum.


Not sure what it is really :Sad:  just stuff thrown in the slower cooker with some rice added to the plate. need to pay more attention to the bones next time around, looking forward to shooting another one now.

----------


## mrs dundee

Im waiting for  mr Dundee to shoot a rabbit so i can make some rabbit nuggets,1 day i guess.

----------


## Rushy

> Im waiting for  mr Dundee to shoot a rabbit so i can make some rabbit nuggets,1 day i guess.


Don't feed him until he gets you ten Mrs D.

----------


## tiroatedson

> Hanging with my Nana in the Tron today.
> 
> Actually I'm painting her front door because no one else would get off their bloody arse and help an old lady out.
> 
> Got dished up some of this for my Waitangi Day Lunch for my troubles 
> Attachment 45562
> 
> 
> Which I happily turned it into this.
> ...


Thought it was going to be a pic of a shit....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

We are having swan patties in burgers tonight,just had a taste test....not bad

----------


## Rushy

Looks good Dundee.

----------


## veitnamcam

Crayfish, butterfish,paua and salad tonight. no photo I scoffed it  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Swan burgers

----------


## Rushy

> Crayfish, butterfish,paua and salad tonight. no photo I scoffed it


Legend.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Legend.


Munsey is the legend Rushy, I just ate it  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Munsey is the legend Rushy, I just ate it


If you ever need a hand with that........

----------


## bomber

Marinating rainbow trout in the vac and seal for the smoker..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

And brown bomber battered trout fillets 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> And brown bomber battered trout fillets 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Num num num.

Looks bloody delicious Bomber

Must get me a vacuum sealer too.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## bomber

> Num num num.
> 
> Looks bloody delicious Bomber
> 
> Must get me a vacuum sealer too.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


primo, the wife don't cook, I do all the cooking. mind you I don't clean up or laundry so works out pretty good 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

Looks so yummy,i bet was tasty too

----------


## BRADS

> primo, the wife don't cook, I do all the cooking. mind you I don't clean up or laundry so works out pretty good 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


 You should explain the benefits of that green stuff to the midget.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> You should explain the benefits of that green stuff to the midget.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I reckon that is a lost cause Brads.

----------


## Tommy

Mushrooms may be the prime ingredient for this valentines breakfast (for the flatmates too, although the pants stay on). That is a full size roasting dish, and yes those are fucking enormous mushrooms.

----------


## Rushy

> Mushrooms may be the prime ingredient for this valentines breakfast (for the flatmates too, although the pants stay on). That is a full size roasting dish, and yes those are fucking enormous mushrooms. 
> Attachment 45890


You are a legend Tommy.  I guess someone on the team needs to be.  I gave my missus a hug as she slipped out the door to go horse riding.  That is about the extent of my observing Valentines Day.

----------


## veitnamcam

Wifey had a crack at veni back steak tonight.
Could have rested a bit but was good all the same.



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Tommy

Just the one mushroom. On toast (half per slice). Had to cook the missus something else, she was all shroomed out

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

"Asado Parillada" for lunch today.....

----------


## sako75

Last nights effort.

----------


## veitnamcam

> "Asado Parillada" for lunch today.....


I freaking love those Arge style bbqs. Beautiful and smoky.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## 300CALMAN

> "Asado Parillada" for lunch today.....


Awsome I am keen to build one of thoes BBQ grills. The guys in El Sizzling Chorizo &#45; Argentinian BBQ &#45; Ponsonby Central, Auckland do a good job with theirs. They use Manuka branches.

----------


## Ahuroa SC

Cray and John Dory with a bucket of chips. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Awsome I am keen to build one of thoes BBQ grills. The guys in El Sizzling Chorizo - Argentinian BBQ - Ponsonby Central, Auckland do a good job with theirs. They use Manuka branches.


 @300CALMAN a good way to do it is to build what they call a "media tanke" (half tank) which is made out of a steel drum, theres a picture of one on this page Montevideo foodie blog: A complete guide to uruguayan barbecue (parrillada) its a pretty basic one but I have seen some really nice ones, we just have a basic frame at home and use a fire on the ground but im gonna give the media tanke a go when i get round to it

----------


## Tommy

I quite like how South Americans do meat. This is how my mate's wife (A Brazilian) did dinner one night over New Years down in Nelson. Big lumps of cow, sossies, and jerk chicken. It was delicious. The idea is not that everything gets all cooked and ready to go at the same time, rather they pull a sword thing off, hack off a snack, get another beer, talk some shit, whip another sword thing off, snack on something else, etc etc. 

I think they do these on Brazilian holidays or something at their bar (The Prince Albert) so that might be a good bar to visit around those particular holidays (whatever they are, I have no idea) if you live around Nelson hahaha

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

Arrrr bugga - not much toooo choose from when I come over central North Island Ways ........ Go the Bradley smoked mussels ....!!

----------


## P38

Can't beat Burgers & Beer on a Saturday Night.  :Thumbsup: 

We cooked up some of these

And some of these

Then added them to this

Accompanied by a Black Beer courtesy of  @kiwijames  :Thumbsup: 

Nom Nom Nom!!!!!!!  :Psmiley:  :Psmiley:  :Psmiley: 

You can check out my report on this Beer Report here.
http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...1/index19.html

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

Last of the summer fair.



Thanks to good barstards on here.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> Last of the summer fair.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to good barstards on here.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Paua and scollies......... nom nom nom  :Psmiley:   :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## GWH

.

----------


## GWH

Ruahine red venison back steak wrapped in manuka smoked streaky bacon, pan seared then oven roasted. 

Oh yeah and a salad, yeah I'm on a pre-roar diet. Going on a sika mission with a fit young fella.



Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

That looks like perfection!

----------


## mrs dundee

Looks very yummy GWH.

----------


## Rushy

> That looks like perfection!


Did you get an invite Gibo?  Somehow I never got one.

----------


## Rushy

> Last of the summer fair.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to good barstards on here.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Damn VC, that is good tucker.

----------


## Barefoot

> Last of the summer fair.


Cream, where is the cream, you can't have paua with out cream. 
These Southerners  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Cream, where is the cream, you can't have paua with out cream. 
> These Southerners


And a dash of curry powder.  Couldn't resist.  Ha ha ha ha.

----------


## Gibo

> Did you get an invite Gibo?  Somehow I never got one.


No mine must have been misplaced in the post. I guess he will have to settle for the scraps if he comes to Toby's shoot mate  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> No mine must have been misplaced in the post. I guess he will have to settle for the scraps if he comes to Toby's shoot mate


Seems fair to me.

----------


## Dundee

Had our last venison slow cooked roast from the crock pot tonight.It was delicious. Time to restock the supplys.

----------


## Beaker

> Had our last venison slow cooked roast from the crock pot tonight.It was delicious. Time to restock the supplys.
> Attachment 47061Attachment 47062Attachment 47063


You put gravy on it! Well done.

Looks rather nice i must say. 
A bread roll around the venie and gravy....  :Thumbsup:

----------


## mrs dundee

It was very yummy,i had 6 vegies on my plate beat mr Dundee lol

----------


## veitnamcam

From here.



To here.



Was pretty good considering.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Considering the mouthwash?

----------


## Dundee

Poor mans dinner tonight :Grin:

----------


## Beaker

The pies - hell yeah! Something about potato top pies, cottage or shepards pies.... Just really hit the spot.....

Vegiemit and sauce, maybe not so high on the list  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sideshow

> From here.
> 
> 
> 
> To here.
> 
> 
> 
> Was pretty good considering.
> ...


At lest you did not have to floss after eating that one :Wtfsmilie: .......looks like he had ya shorts :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> At lest you did not have to floss after eating that one.......looks like he had ya shorts


Thats not me. I am much better looking.  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Trout burgers and chips tonight. Chips just gone in so I'm going fishing will get mine when I get back.


Burgers have a fillet of trout,cheese and farm fresh egg.

----------


## mrs dundee

Well look who cooked them

----------


## PillowDribbler



----------


## P38

> Poor mans dinner tonight
> Attachment 47171


 @Dundee

Ya Bloody Heathen.   :Wink: 

Ya done gone and contaminated your Marmite Toast to the point of ruin.

Even the Lab would turn his nose up at that.

At least the pies can be saved.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

Dundee have you a brother by another mother?

I cooked homekill lamb chops to perfection and look what this aussi did to them.



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Jesus, he didn't just dabble did he  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## R93

> Dundee have you a brother by another mother?
> 
> I cooked homekill lamb chops to perfection and look what this aussi did to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Hope you reminded him it is quality meat. Something he wouldn't have had in Australia.
I would just about take it off him and send him to get take out.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

Typical another one that's blown his load :Sick:

----------


## mrs dundee

> Hope you reminded him it is quality meat. Something he wouldn't have had in Australia.
> I would just about take it off him and send him to get take out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


A twin for mr dundee,with all that watties tomato sauce.

----------


## kiwijames

Watties is a food crime. 

None of that muck here. Fawn hotpot 
Brekkie was a trial run for making potato rosti  and I had a lump of salmon that needed to be used.

----------


## EeeBees

@kiwijames, is that filo pastry on the pie...?

----------


## kiwijames

> @kiwijames, is that filo pastry on the pie...?


I wish. The recipe called for filo, I had flaky 
Tried to roll it down through my pasta maker but gave up. Ended up like little Yorkshire puddings. Kids loved them.
The recipe came from the Southern Man Cookbook. Speights Ale House recipe book.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

The cooks not here tonight so its fend for yourself night...

----------


## Rushy

> The cooks not here tonight so its fend for yourself night...


That seems a reasonable solo effort for a bloke Ryan.

----------


## madjon_

Thar steaks :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Nice meal.

----------


## Dundee

Poor mans meal :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

That cannot be unseen and is not able to be erased from my mind.  There should have been a warning.

----------


## R93

Even the goldfish by the fork is burnt😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Even the goldfish by the fork is burnt
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Turn your head round R93 that might be a lost kaimanawa horse :Thumbsup:  What happens in Waiouru stays there. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## P38

Tonight's effort

Started with my three favourite Vegies, Spinach, Broccoli and Mashed Spuds drowned in gravy accompanied with  crumbed beef schnitzel cooked in butter  :Psmiley: 


And ended up with this ..... Mmmmmmmmmmm, Mmmmmmmmmmmmm, Mmmmmmmmmmmm


Then washed it down with one of these.  :Thumbsup: 


Now where's my couch and the sky remote   :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

Bugger me Pete what is wrong with you man?  What are you doing drinking Aussie beer?

----------


## Dundee

Roast hare again tonight.

Damn it was good.

----------


## mrs dundee

> Tonight's effort
> 
> Started with my three favourite Vegies, Spinach, Broccoli and Mashed Spuds drowned in gravy accompanied with  crumbed beef schnitzel cooked in butter 
> Attachment 47951
> 
> And ended up with this ..... Mmmmmmmmmmm, Mmmmmmmmmmmmm, Mmmmmmmmmmmm
> Attachment 47952
> 
> Then washed it down with one of these. 
> ...


p38 that looks yummy,my favourite vegie is broccoli too,yum,

----------


## 223nut

> Roast hare again tonight.
> Attachment 47956
> Damn it was good.
> Attachment 47957


T sauce counts as a vege right?

----------


## mrs dundee

For mr dundee it is lol,he drowns his food in it .

----------


## 223nut

Hope he realises how high the sodium levels are in it?

----------


## Dundee

> Hope he realises how high the sodium levels are in it?


I neutralize the sodium intake. :Wink:

----------


## Beaker

No pics, but shallow fried(butter and oil) monkfish, with tomato filled ravioli (brought...), salid....

Bloody nice, and kids liked it to! And the missus! And cooked in record time. Sort of a tripple win.

Oh and some raw salmon for kids as well ( and a bit for me...)



And now a rum for dessert  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## P38

> Bugger me Pete what is wrong with you man?  What are you doing drinking Aussie beer?


 @Rushy

Acclimatising  :Have A Nice Day: 

I work for an Australasian company

I spend a bit of time working over the ditch

I have two boys (Grown Men now) living in Northern Queensland

Three  of our Six Grandkids are Aussi's

I think I'm about to own a few acres of snake infested, drought stricken desert

And I think I might retire there. 

And VB Draught is "Not Too Fly Blown" if it's kept cold enough  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

> I neutralize the sodium intake.


Besides the High Sodium levels are nicely balanced out with equally High Sugar levels      :Psmiley: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> @Rushy
> 
> Acclimatising 
> 
> I work for an Australasian company
> 
> I spend a bit of time working over the ditch
> 
> I have two boys (Grown Men now) living in Northern Queensland
> ...


Your special dispensation certificate has been prepared by the secretary and endorsed by the president and will be sent by courier next week.

----------


## veitnamcam

Trev! 

What to do with you.....I know you are nice raw but silly wife went and bought sushi for lunch when she knew I was fishing. 



I have you pan fried before and was unimpressed. 



Wrapped up and baked in the bbq.





Far Canal it was GOOD.!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Nice VC.
 I cooked tonight  :Have A Nice Day:  Snapper and spuds

----------


## Rushy

> Nice VC.
>  I cooked tonight  Snapper and spuds
> Attachment 48081


Looks bloody delicious although Dundee would see far to much green.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Nice VC.
>  I cooked tonight  Snapper and spuds
> Attachment 48081


looks good....even with the crumb.

----------


## Sideshow

> Nice VC.
>  I cooked tonight  Snapper and spuds
> Attachment 48081


That looks really good Gibo! Nice presentation :Thumbsup:  also like the capers plus a good looking sides

----------


## kiwijames

@Rushy. ALL PORK meat sauce for my homemade bolognese. Lashings of fresh garlic, basil and oregano with kalamata olives and capers. Can't go wrong.

----------


## Gibo

Panko crumbs vc. Boiled smashed then roasted spuds with some parmesan on it  :Grin:  salad and a lemon and herb sauce

----------


## veitnamcam

Desert.



Finally got round to eating my easter egg.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> @Rushy. ALL PORK meat sauce for my homemade bolognese. Lashings of fresh garlic, basil and oregano with kalamata olives and capers. Can't go wrong.


Fark that looks like a mixture of vagan vomit :Sick:

----------


## kiwijames

> Fark that looks like a mixture of vagan vomit


At the least you could spell check your ignorance.

----------


## sako75

Veni stir fry tonight
Meat could have done with a bit more ageing as it was from last Wednesday

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Veni stir fry tonight
> Meat could have done with a bit more ageing as it was from last Wednesday


That looks so good, especially after the supermarket roast chicken I had  :Sick:

----------


## Dundee

I had a roast rooster from the chook coop tonight. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sean

killed, gutted and plucked by me

----------


## Rushy

> killed, gutted and plucked by me


Sounds like you did all of the hard work Sean.  I hope you got the lions share.

----------


## Dundee

Bloody good too

----------


## mrs dundee

Look who cooked it lol was gery yummy.

----------


## Sean

> Sounds like you did all of the hard work Sean.  I hope you got the lions share.

----------


## Dundee

No it wasn't trout and chips but it was bloody tastey.  Any idea?

----------


## Beaker

No, but it looks good.

And no t sauce - you feeling ok? :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

Looks like rabbit😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

Turkey?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Turkey?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bet the bastard strangled it as well😆
Turkey strangler from way back.
Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

Tuna!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Tuna!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Farken cheat! yes ocean tuna thanks @bomber it was bloody nice. Got bomber away from the sea and now he's feasting on trout.

----------


## bomber

> Farken cheat! yes ocean tuna thanks @bomber it was bloody nice. Got bomber away from the sea and now he's feasting on trout.


Now only gotta teach you how to eat ya greens...


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> No, but it looks good.
> 
> And no t sauce - you feeling ok?


Yip fine now :Grin:

----------


## Beaker

Well it did look good......  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Dundee you bloody heathen (I know, I have called you one before), you cook Tuna like a rare steak and you don't put fucking tomato sauce on it.  Do you put tomato sauce on you Weetbix in the morning?

----------


## mrs dundee

Rushy he cant cook ,im the cook. Yeah and he drowns his food with watties

----------


## Dundee

I put it on spaghetti too Rushy :Psmiley:

----------


## Sean

:36 1 5:

----------


## Marty Henry

All prejudice aside you will notice that the tomato sauce is not just splurged allover the good

----------


## Marty Henry

Should read: not splurged all over the food but rather tastefully "drizzled" in a semi lattice that ensures every morsel has a "nuance of the essence of jus de tomato" so all you can taste is watties

----------


## veitnamcam

Shitty ol veni steak eggs and chips again....but Rufus well what can I say.
It aint glasseye creek but it is very very good...maybe even better...maybe. 



Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## deadidick

Bloody hard times VC, same as us. dirty old Mainland vein pie and mash, washed down with stiney classic

----------


## kiwijames

Salmon with chilli and lime on fettuccine. No photos. Was too good

----------


## deadidick

Boy oh boy, got to find out who makes these. Pinched them out of the bosses freezer last week. They are from down Kiakoura way somewhere. On of the bosses went down for a hunt got the meat delivered to the butcher then the pie maker I bieleve. 
Just smashed no 3 and incapacitated on the couch!

----------


## veitnamcam

I could send you Kiakoura venison for extortionist prices to make into pies if you like?

----------


## bomber

Deboned chickens for the first time rolled and stuffed with brocolli and cheese stuffing. Slow cooked. No sauce in sight did serve with roast potatos peppered cabbage and gravy tho

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Bluurrk! :Sick:

----------


## veitnamcam

Looks bloody good for chook bomber

----------


## deadidick

Haha. Still about 50 pies in that freezer, recon I'll wrangle a few more at some point. Might be heading down for a week or so next month. Got a couple days work to do in Picton, but been talking to a couple of ole mates, turn it into a hunting, Paua gathering trip.

----------


## bomber

The last of the mutton got from @Dundee was the size of horse when I hung it premo flavor

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Love mutton.

----------


## veitnamcam

Smoked Kahawai and salad.





Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Looks good VC.  You are eating early

----------


## veitnamcam

Thats late for us.
Kids in bed at 7

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Of course. You have younguns

----------


## mrs dundee

Hi made  some duck patties this morning,had to mince the duck breasts in the mincer first,but they are yum .

----------


## Rushy

> Hi made  some duck patties this morning,had to mince the duck breasts in the mincer first,but they are yum .Attachment 48951


They look yum too Mrs D.

----------


## stretch

Goat curry tonight. Didn't last long enough to get a photo sorry.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Goat curry tonight. Didn't last long enough to get a photo sorry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Shit you eat early stretch.

----------


## stretch

> Shit you eat early stretch.


3 minions under 6 who get hangry fast, combined with me doing night shift. 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> 3 minions under 6 who get hangry fast, combined with me doing night shift. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


I made a similar comment to VC the other day and he gave me a very similar answer.  Kids huh?  Must get me some if it means you get to eat earlier.  I am still waiting for my dinner and I was so busy today that I missed eating lunch.  I have just realised I am bloody hungry.

----------


## Gibo

Just had veni sausages, kumera mash, steamed carrot and brocoli and gravy  :Grin:  my 3yo eats as many sausages as me the little shit!!! Thats my bloody lunch girl!!

----------


## Rushy

Simple fare but bloody lovely I bet Gibo.  Go the daughter.

----------


## Gibo

> Simple fare but bloody lovely I bet Gibo.  Go the daughter.


My mrs can make the most basic seem gourmet uncle. She is lucky to have such a grateful subject to taste it all  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

Smoked fish pie, wifey puts bits of bacon and onion in it, I feckin love the stuff. no photo.

----------


## Gibo

I think everyone is to hangry to take photos tonight :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

mashed spud and duck patties....ya all seen the patties and ya know what mashed spud looks like :Grin:

----------


## puku

> mashed spud and duck patties....ya all seen the patties and ya know what mashed spud looks like


What no watties?! Surely not

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> What no watties?! Surely not
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Hell yeah!

----------


## Dundee

Hare nuggets just gone in the pan

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> I made a similar comment to VC the other day and he gave me a very similar answer.  Kids huh?  Must get me some if it means you get to eat earlier.  I am still waiting for my dinner and I was so busy today that I missed eating lunch.  I have just realised I am bloody hungry.


One of the things that drove me crazy in south america is no bastard eats untill 11pm or later every night, meanwhile im sitting there going into hypoglycemic shock!
Slowly training the mrs that if she doesnt get onto things earlier then I will just eat pies.

----------


## veitnamcam

> One of the things that drove me crazy in south america is no bastard eats untill 11pm or later every night, meanwhile im sitting there going into hypoglycemic shock!
> Slowly training the mrs that if she doesnt get onto things earlier then I will just eat pies.


Yea I found that hard to adapt to........I found a solution tho....when you go to bars over there and buy a beer they give you a little bowl of hard bread things to snack on and they just keep on filling them up!

By 11pm I was full and pissed most nights.

----------


## Dundee

If you haven't tried hare nuggets I recommend it. @mrs dundee has been wanting enough rabbits to make nuggets but there is  bugger all around here.So the last few hare back straps were put in the freezer and the back legs will be used another night for roasts.

I would of had more on my plate but the eldest lad arrived home for dinner :Grin:

----------


## sako75

Fallow back steaks tonight

t

----------


## Rushy

> Fallow back steaks tonight
> 
> tAttachment 49190


Nice.  Get outside and put them on the BBQ.

----------


## Gibo

Shit I may have made it tooo grunty? I borrowed the dehydrator off mumsy to make some spicy veni jerky. To cut a long story short when I was mixing the marinade through the meat I couldn't even have my face anywhere near it without my eyes watering profusely and feeling like I was down at Precinct 49 - having a tear gas of a time.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Shit I may have made it tooo grunty? I borrowed the dehydrator off mumsy to make some spicy veni jerky. To cut a long story short when I was mixing the marinade through the meat I couldn't even have my face anywhere near it without my eyes watering profusely and feeling like I was down at Precinct 49 - having a tear gas of a time.


I might stand a chance of feeling/tasting that.
Got the flu and havent been able to taste anything for days.

----------


## Gibo

> I might stand a chance of feeling/tasting that.
> Got the flu and havent been able to taste anything for days.


Ive had to move it from the kitchen to the laundry, it was hurting our eyes ha ha. Cant wait to try it. So how long? Set at 60 degrees, day enough? Too long?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ive had to move it from the kitchen to the laundry, it was hurting our eyes ha ha. Cant wait to try it. So how long? Set at 60 degrees, day enough? Too long?


Haven't used a dehydrator myself but I would take it out whenever it is still just a bit moist in the middle....if you manage to keep any it will continue to dry a bit.

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

How do you store it? Vac pak?

----------


## veitnamcam

Paper bag works for me but the longest I have managed to keep some is about 2 weeks.

----------


## Gibo

Its good. Its lost a lot of heat though. Might have to sprinkle more demons on after its out of the marinade and in the dehydrator. 

Cant see this lasting more than a few days even though I did 3 kgs  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mrs dundee

What the heck is it, lol

----------


## Gibo

> What the heck is it, lol


I know it looks like turds aye!! Its venison jerky with a tonne of chilli on it  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

i THINK you over cooked it

----------


## Dundee

> i THINK you over cooked it


i think the smell in his house will be overated also :Thumbsup:

----------


## deadidick

Nothing like venison and chilly bultong for a bit of Dutch oven action later
 :Sick:

----------


## deadidick

Have you tried it yet @Gibo? looks tasty

----------


## Gibo

> Have you tried it yet @Gibo? looks tasty


Yeah mate its good. Need to work on my technique though as its only mildly hot. Most of the goodness must have stayed in the marinade container. I will apply extra to the meat once in the dehydrator next time  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Home made chips farm fresh eggs and trout

----------


## Rushy

> Home made chips farm fresh eggs and trout
> Attachment 49476


I had a very similar dinner myself Dundee but no eggs and no trout and the chips were Kumara ........ Oh fuck it wasn't like yours at all mine had some tomato sauce.  Ha ha ha ha.  Friday night fish and chips, I can't remember that last time I had that.

----------


## bomber

Homekill pork belly and homemade coleslaw 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

better add a photo

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

Mmmm homekill pork, nachos for me nice and spicy!

----------


## Dundee

Last of the beef snitchzel

----------


## mrs dundee

Yum too, no more steak now,it will be duck snitchzel now yummy.

----------


## 223nut

> Yum too, no more steak now,it will be duck snitchzel now yummy.


Time to put another in the freezer @Dundee

----------


## Dreamer

Having the last of my venison shank stew tonight with mashed spuds 



Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

I made a fish pie with smoked Kahawai.
What a bloody mission, I consider myself a pretty fair cook and better than average at "my" meals but have never made a fish pie.
So the wife who would normally make a fish pie handed me the edmonds cook book, now if you own one I invite you now to go and look up the fish pie recipie.
Now normally I have no problem following a recipe but this one was written by some dislexic I recon.

end of story I ballsed up the sauce part twice before I realised what I was actually sopost to be doing was making a white sauce.

I know how to make a white sauce!, then I discarded the book and made a white sauce.

the recipy should read in my expert opinion.

Mash some spuds.
Make a white sauce and put the fish in it.
layer in a dish spud/fish/spud then put in  oven for 20 min.

Yes it was good.
Yes I am going blind.
Yes I am lisdexic as fcuk so qualified to comment.

----------


## stretch

3 goat shoulders done this way again http://mindfood.com/recipe/recipe-fo...ed-rogan-josh/

But this time with a Scotch Bonnet chilli mashed up in there. A few more hours in the slow cooker...

----------


## Dundee

Slow cooked mutton roast

----------


## 223nut

Venison casserole

----------


## deadidick

Mate fronted up the other night with an ice cream container full of fellow back steak cut into medallions, lubed up in olive oil and rosemary. 
We put them in a tin dish and rubbed them down with Louisiana meet rub and rock salt.
We put them in the BBQ on the warming rack to one side with some marbled beef eye fillet. On the opposite end of the grill we put some Manuka chips on a steel plate and started the bbq on the lowest setting under the chips and closed the hood
Gave them a cool Manuka smoke for about 20 mins, then cranked up the grill and cooked it all up.
Best flavour yet! Give it a crack, it's awesome

----------


## veitnamcam

Shitty ol veni steak steak again but for a change I marinated it.
By !@#$ it was good!



Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Good grub that VC.

----------


## mrs dundee

Looks very yummy dont you hv cheese sauce or melted she on yr broccoli .

----------


## veitnamcam

> Looks very yummy dont you hv cheese sauce or melted she on yr broccoli .


yea cheese sauce is all good, late home from work and wife out the door to work as soon as I walked in.

So basicly I cooked and couldnt be buggered making a sauce  :Grin:

----------


## mrs dundee

Does anyone have a recipe to make paua fritters please .

----------


## kiwi39

Haven't posted for a while... So here's mrs EBFs birthday dinner at our place from a week or two ago ... Roast pork belly over a curried risotto 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Roast rabbit tonight in the slow cooker at 11am

----------


## Dundee

It was very tastey @Sean shot it @mrs dundee cooked it and I helped eat it :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

For a second there I thought you had something green on  your plate! :Grin: 

Oh and Yams are farken good...like spuds only better! get in there!

----------


## Tahr

> It was very tastey @Sean shot it @mrs dundee cooked it and I helped eat it
> Attachment 50666Attachment 50667


I reckon the Dundee household must get through several tons of spuds and hundreds of gallons of tomato sauce every year.   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Chicken.
I don't like chicken.
It was a free range organic roast  which if i was going to eat chicken would be my choice but its still chicken.


Boss shouted smoko so by the time I ate venison sausage casserole for lunch as well I aint eating chicken for tea.

Dog's might eat it 

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Chicken.
> I don't like chicken.
> It was a free range organic roast  which if i was going to eat chicken would be my choice but its still chicken.
> 
> 
> Boss shouted smoko so by the time I ate venison sausage casserole for lunch as well I aint eating chicken for tea.
> 
> Dog's might eat it 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk


A you are spoiled for good choice VC.  I love chicken. I carve it up for the masses and then attack the frame, stripping every last ounce of meat off of it.  Mind you I do that with lamb, pork and any other piece of roasted meat with the bone left in.

----------


## veitnamcam

> A you are spoiled for good choice VC.  I love chicken. I carve it up for the masses and then attack the frame, stripping every last ounce of meat off of it.  Mind you I do that with lamb, pork and any other piece of roasted meat with the bone left in.


You haven't been forced to eat it 7 times a week cooked badly for years on end I am picking.  :Wink: 
I had 11 Steinlagers for tea instead...probably better for me.

----------


## kiwi39

> A you are spoiled for good choice VC.  I love chicken. I carve it up for the masses and then attack the frame, stripping every last ounce of meat off of it.  Mind you I do that with lamb, pork and any other piece of roasted meat with the bone left in.


Roast chicken. Food of the gods. I'm with Rushy , the bones are the juiciest and tastiest bits


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Roast chicken. Food of the gods. I'm with Rushy , the bones are the juiciest and tastiest bits
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Roast chicken here tonight too, with oven baked brussel sprouts (cut them length wise, add garlic, fresh chilli and olive oil and a little butter. Oven bake for 6 minutes till yum)

Pheasant for dinner tomorrow night  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kiwi39

Interesting... Must try it. 

One for you to try : quarter then , fry in a little bacon fat, until they caramelise, then add some bacon , and finally add a little stock to semi cook and make a sauce in the pan. 5 mins wo-to-go

----------


## deadidick

I love chicken, drink the fat out of the roasting dish, use the dribbly bits in my beard as hair product :Omg: 

The Dundees have some great looking feeds I recon, lots of variety from the field. 

VC I have had a couple of looks at the final result of yr balls and all stew and I'm sure I can see a couple of testicles in there. The gravy looks primo.

I was forced to cook tonight. Had the missus cuzzies coming up for a do. I'm looking after the monsters tonight. We cranked up some lamb shanks!



She's a bit pressed up in the pot. Those Waikato tittie pullers are hungry bastards (not you Rushy the cuzzy farmers)



Shanks, mashed spud, roasted parsnips, carrots and onions.



Bon appetite   :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

That second pic will do me deadidick :Thumbsup:

----------


## mrs dundee

Looks very yummy

----------


## Dundee

Town eggs are crap :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pengy

Something wrong with that picture

----------


## Marty Henry

Guessing he wouldnt waste watties on crap eggs?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

About to bang this in the oven and see how it turns out, venison and mutton fat mince (browned it first) few spuds, some beans, some carrots, an onion, a chilli, and a few other spices, but of water and a couple spoons of tomato paste. First time trying to make something like this, wish me luck!

----------


## veitnamcam

> About to bang this in the oven and see how it turns out, venison and mutton fat mince (browned it first) few spuds, some beans, some carrots, an onion, a chilli, and a few other spices, but of water and a couple spoons of tomato paste. First time trying to make something like this, wish me luck!
> Attachment 51294


Looking good Ryan.

My helpful tip is leeks are a great thickener.

----------


## mikee

> Something wrong with that picture


yeah, egg looks "overdone"

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Just did the halfway check, banged a tablespoon of vencat curry in there..

----------


## veitnamcam

> Just did the halfway check, banged a tablespoon of* vencat curry* in there..


You are going to have to elaborate on that for the less cultured (me)

----------


## Beaker

My dinner. Unrelated to others...

----------


## veitnamcam

> You are going to have to elaborate on that for the less cultured (me)





> Attachment 51295


And again.

----------


## Beaker

> And again.


No reference. Just my current dinner, and it's bloody good.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

It's just a brand name, but it's good stuff, Indian bloke that works for us reckons it's the real deal

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Didn't turn out too bad, even the mrs cleaned it up and shes usually a bit funny about eating bambi

----------


## Beaker

Miss Kay's, burgers . One of THE best -


And the wings are rather nice to  :Have A Nice Day: 

And the rum to wash it down is pretty good......

----------


## Dundee

Family meal tonight the eldest lad came home.Roast chicken pieces.

----------


## veitnamcam

Roast chicken here too.
I am chicken intolerant, so normally I would drink a box of Steinlager for tea rather than have chicken again but tonight I came home and turned on the oven full of vege as instrucked and went back out into the great unknown...New World.

Bought myself a angus eye fillet and even got to select the one I wanted.
And a blue cheese.
And some steiny cos it was on special 

Even the kids are sick of chicken by the looks of this plate.



Waited a few hours to gently bring my steak up to blood temp right threw then seared the hell out of it and rested in warm oven.

Made a blue cheese sauce @MrsDundee to go over the steak and brocolie.

This was the best beef steak I have ever eaten.....just unbeleivably good.
I take a fair bit of credit for cooking it but the cocky who bred and raised it and the workes that processed it did a bloody stellar job 



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

I had roast chicken too.... I want yours Cam

----------


## veitnamcam

> I had roast chicken too.... I want yours Cam


Its a bloody epidemic I tell ya!

----------


## Gibo

> Its a bloody epidemic I tell ya!


The bag said, 80% chicken, 10% stuffing and 10% water ffs! Robbing pricks

----------


## veitnamcam

> The bag said, 80% chicken, 10% stuffing and 10% water ffs! Robbing pricks


At least they told you they were selling you water...unlike most of the cheap bacon in the supermarkets. probably chineese water at that! :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

I guess we are lucky here that @Sean kills all the roosters,plucks and gutz them. I haven't been to a supermarket in 5 years :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I guess we are lucky here that @Sean kills all the roosters,plucks and gutz them. I haven't been to a supermarket in 5 years


Pretty bloody rare I go too even tho I live in town... I buy stuff I like so the wife does the shopping to ensure we get shit I hate.

----------


## Beaker

Peking duck, chicken hainan rice, takeaways, and rum


And the duck is fantastic!

----------


## R93

> I haven't been to a supermarket in 5 years


That coz you keep getting mistaken for an unshaven Peter Dinklage?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## rambo rem700

I always forget to post on here.  roast chicken on sunday.
Beef fillet tonight.

----------


## Dundee

top one for me rambo that bloody beef still mooing :Grin:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> top one for me rambo that bloody beef still mooing


gotta agree there, I reckon I could still get a few ms out of that old girl Dundee

----------


## Rushy

> top one for me rambo that bloody beef still mooing


That bloody beef is perfect ya heathen.

----------


## rambo rem700

Guess these guys like tough dry meat ay hahah. The photo does make it look a tad more res then it was. But perfect medium rare

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Gurnard an chips with some Brussel sprouts drowned in butter 





Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Mean VC! I had terikihi, coleslaw and an egg  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Mean VC! I had terikihi, coleslaw and an egg


Terrys are good eating alright....elusive of late round here.

----------


## mrs dundee

This is what i made this afternoon Apple Shortcake going to hv some in the minute and the rest go in the freezer ,the fusspot guys dont like so more to me .

----------


## Rushy

> This is what i made this afternoon Apple Shortcake going to hv some in the minute and the rest go in the freezer ,the fusspot guys dont like so more to me .Attachment 51746


Those guys are just nuts Mrs D, I would have some with you.

----------


## Ryan

> Those guys are just nuts Mrs D, I would have some with you.


I'd be next in line Rushy...

----------


## Rushy

> I'd be next in line Rushy...


Plenty of room at the table and plenty of Apple shortcake in the dish.

----------


## mrs dundee

It was very yummy,the rest in the freezer,the inlaws have some too when they get home.

----------


## rambo rem700

Mmmm pork belly

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Good stuff that.

----------


## Gibo

Going to try crispy skin john dory. Well the mrs is im supervising  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Going to try crispy skin john dory. Well the mrs is im supervising


That should be good Gibo.  I ate an Elephant Ear fish done crispy in the Mekong last week.  Was bloody excellent.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

> I always forget to post on here.  roast chicken on sunday.
> Beef fillet tonight.
> Attachment 51543
> Attachment 51544


Beef looks superb



> top one for me rambo that bloody beef still mooing



Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

All looks very yummy havent had pork for ages.

----------


## kotuku

while ago while in Westport ,was taken out for a nosh at the pig&whistle pub at sergeants hill. landlady was a real hardcase ,so when she asked how I liked me steak smarta... replied ,whip off the horns wipe its a....e and chuck it on the plate .she drily comments "ya want FAC with that

Fac 
.......

yeah f...all chips!
 I know when ive come off second best .beautifully cooked steak &though at a little over $25.00!

anyhow im headed home to me beloved coast for another 3/12 stint at grey hospital any day now so im as perky as a pig in ta big pool of the proverbial! :Thumbsup:  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Beaker

> while ago while in Westport ,was taken out for a nosh at the pig&whistle pub at sergeants hill. landlady was a real hardcase ,so when she asked how I liked me steak smarta... replied ,whip off the horns wipe its a....e and chuck it on the plate .she drily comments "ya want FAC with that
> 
> Fac 
> .......
> 
> yeah f...all chips!
>  I know when ive come off second best .beautifully cooked steak &though at a little over $25.00!
> 
> anyhow im headed home to me beloved coast for another 3/12 stint at grey hospital any day now so im as perky as a pig in ta big pool of the proverbial!


Thank fuck you back drinking. That made sense!
Good meat(OK can be pulled up on this point, the safas to the fore) good location (backyard bbqs), served by good people - any. 
Must be the west coast!

----------


## rambo rem700

Home made pizza from the weekend.

And a pasta dish from last night.


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

Thanks pasta looks primo

----------


## stretch

Doing the same 'lamb' Rogan Josh curry I always do. Pot luck dinner at Miss 3's daycare tonight. Dialled back the Cloves and Cardamom to cater for the sooks that will be there.

----------


## rambo rem700

Looks awesome.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

@stretch why dial it down? More for you!

----------


## mrs dundee

Oh yum that pizza looks very yummy as  and the pasta looks good too,whats the recipe for the pasta please.

----------


## rambo rem700

Ahh it was just a basic pasta after work. I just made it up.
2 garlic cloves chopped
1shallot diced
Beef mince
1 chilli chopped
A jar of tomatoe pasta sauce
Sundried tomatoes
Salt n pepper
Usually add mushrooms but was out.
Grated parmesian spelling? When served. Easy quick meal

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## rambo rem700

These were some smoked bbq spare ribs from a few weeks back




Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Bloody yum.

----------


## veitnamcam

> These were some smoked bbq spare ribs from a few weeks back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Oh yea thats the shiznit!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Chicken bits cassarole here, all packet sauce etc

Im having Ranfurly for tea.

----------


## Dundee

Crumbed beef snitchzel and roast spuds

----------


## Gibo

Good on you Mrs D  :Thumbsup:  Brocolli is the good shit  :Wink:  As for you shortcake......anyone ever say 'boy if you wana grow up big and strong youve gota eat ya greens'?

----------


## Dundee

> Good on you Mrs D  Brocolli is the good shit  As for you shortcake......anyone ever say 'boy if you wana grow up big and strong youve gota eat ya greens'?

----------


## Dundee

Woops im bad duck snithczel :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

I took the pic before tasting it. :Wink:

----------


## R93

The only veg I hate and refuse to eat is broad beans. Smell like old socks to me.

The only veg you seem to like is spud Dundee. I would be over doing it if I ate spuds more than once a week.

Unless you take suppliments you need leafy greens, casiferous veg or your gunna rot from the inside out fella. 



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## kotuku

agree about BBs R93-smell&taste likean armysockthat aint been changed in months.had a mate who loved em and christ almighty you could smell the hua well upwind when his poo shute opened!mum used to dish em up all grey and hard like petrified mouse kidneys.god must have had a few leftovers when he put those SOB vegies together!

----------


## GWH

> Doing the same 'lamb' Rogan Josh curry I always do. Pot luck dinner at Miss 3's daycare tonight. Dialled back the Cloves and Cardamom to cater for the sooks that will be there.


I love a good Rogan Josh, I've got a couple of recipes I've used but room for improvement I think, can you share yours please?

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## stretch

> I love a good Rogan Josh, I've got a couple of recipes I've used but room for improvement I think, can you share yours please?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


I use this one, with tweaks: http://www.mindfood.com/recipe/recip...ed-rogan-josh/, and am tempted to try this one next: http://www.mindfood.com/recipe/lamb-pumpkin-rogan-josh/

----------


## GWH

> I use this one, with tweaks: http://www.mindfood.com/recipe/recip...ed-rogan-josh/, and am tempted to try this one next: http://www.mindfood.com/recipe/lamb-pumpkin-rogan-josh/


Cheers mate

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

It was very yummy cause i cook it of course,i love my vegies,theirs only a few i dont like was brought up on them brussels sprouts,parsnip,swed,yuck.

----------


## Dundee

Fried spud and homemade bacon and egg pie

----------


## mikee

> Fried spud and homemade bacon and egg pie
> Attachment 51892


Not much "green stuff" on that plate in-fact the only vegetable I can see is Tomaty!!  Whats not to like about that  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

Not for now, but for tomorrow night, proper mutton shanks & Lots of tomatoes, onions, and fungus - would have like alot more chilli, but kids....... will still be good though.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Not for now, but for tomorrow night, proper mutton shanks & Lots of tomatoes, onions, and fungus - would have like alot more chilli, but kids....... will still be good though.
> Attachment 51894


Mmmm shanks and fungus and chilli  :36 1 8:

----------


## Beaker

Its going to have a few chillis cut up ontop of it and mashed spud, with shit loads of butter and full cream milk (may even go and get that farm gate, non homo guysed stuff - it does taste so much better - just a pain in arse to drive out and get... But for this brew, its worth it!)

----------


## Gibo

> Not much "green stuff" on that plate in-fact the only vegetable I can see is Tomaty!!  Whats not to like about that


Potatoe is a vegetable tomato is a fruit  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Its going to have a few chillis cut up ontop of it and mashed spud, with shit loads of butter and full cream milk (may even go and get that farm gate, non homo guysed stuff - it does taste so much better - just a pain in arse to drive out and get... But for this brew, its worth it!)


Cream is still cream isnt it? @Gibo have the homos at fontera taken all the good shit out of cream yet?

----------


## Beaker

More so meaning like the old silver top milk, where the cream sat on the top, and you opened a new bottle for the mashed spuds. 
Gibo's preferance for cream, could be called into question - so i've heard....




All 'normal' milk from the super market etc (blue lid for us) is from powder now?  And thats a serious question

----------


## veitnamcam

> More so meaning like the old silver top milk, where the cream sat on the top, and you opened a new bottle for the mashed spuds. 
> Gibo's preferance for cream, could be called into question - so i've heard....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 'normal' milk from the super market etc (blue lid for us) is from powder now?  And thats a serious question


Yes that was my point...I dont think they have stolen all the good shit out of cream yet? so you could add cream to your powdered milk and get well powdered milk and cream but would be close to actual milk?

----------


## Beaker

Ah, maybe.

I just took the swearing cooks advice (ramsay) and add more butter until the spud cant take it, then a splash of milk....

The cream in bottles doesnt seem to have changed, as you said. Still the push finger through top to get it to pour etc....

----------


## Gibo

I don't know. But its news to me that the milk is from powder.

----------


## deadidick

Seen this tonight and got a bit of a chuckle. Think a few of us can relate, after reading about feeding family one animal telling them it's something else to keep them fro turning up their noses. 

Chef fired for feeding animal products to vegans - Lifestyle - NZ Herald News

----------


## rambo rem700

Terakihi chilli pasta tonight.


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Dougie

Anybody ever made pāté? Better yet, venison forcemeat pāté?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Anybody ever made pāté? Better yet, venison forcemeat pāté?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't Angus make one out of heart? 

Pretty sure I have seen the likes of Hugh Fernley witherbottom make pate out of liver and lung?

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## gsp follower

had a mallard cassarole tonight forgot how good duck really can  be.
been a absolute shite season for me but geese should be on the fly soon and see what i can do in the last couple of weeks of the duck season.
wheathers been totaly unducky.

----------


## EeeBees

> Attachment 51746


oh @mrs dundee, apple shortcake...yummmmmmmmmm....

----------


## Dougie

> Didn't Angus make one out of heart? 
> 
> Pretty sure I have seen the likes of Hugh Fernley witherbottom make pate out of liver and lung?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk


Ah Rogee, yeah I've been reading about 'forcemeat' and making it into smoked pātés. Will give it a go with the next animal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## EeeBees

@Dougie, here is my pork pâté recipe if that is any help!!


http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...%E2t%E9-16798/

----------


## 223nut

goat curry left over from last night, only gets better with age!! was banned to the spare room halfway through the night, i love curry but the aftereffects are similar to a dog with a feed of possum

----------


## mrs dundee

Lol,yr poor wife

----------


## kiwi39

> goat curry left over from last night, only gets better with age!!


They always do taste heaps better after a day or two in the fridge 
 ...  if ever I cook for guests, I always try and cook in advance and reheat .. the flavours that come out are fantastic !!! Plus it makes everything so much calmer and fun for the cook ..

----------


## kiwi39

Tonights feed .... 

Roasted Pork Loin + Potatoes with caramelised Brussel Sprouts + home grown Oyster Mushrooms ,  Sauerkraut .... and a Beef Jus ... topped with crackling (of course)

----------


## Dougie

Went out for dinner tonight - I've been reading up on confit, so couldn't pass up this duck... However, I don't think it was prepared in the traditional way I've been learning about. 

Also - why do hobbies have to be expensive?  first black smithing, now I have an obsession with traditional charcuterie... 

I might make my own terrine molds, seeing as they start at about $80  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

smoking / preserving my own meat is something i've always wanted to get into! just need a steady supply of meat...

----------


## Dougie

> smoking / preserving my own meat is something i've always wanted to get into! just need a steady supply of meat...


..and salt! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Lamb chops :Grin:

----------


## 223nut

Salts easy, can buy that organic wild meat... Gotta go looking for t!

----------


## 223nut

@Dundee where??? Can't see them under all that red stuff and butter!!

----------


## kiwi39

> smoking / preserving my own meat is something i've always wanted to get into! just need a steady supply of meat...


Believe it or not - you cant start with supermarket meat .... 

Brown sugar and salt on a big dinner plate, lean schnitzel on top ... and then more salt and sugar on top ... in the fridge covered in glad wrap .. drain it after a day ... one more day in the fridge
 .. then take it out and wash it in cold water and dry on handee towels  ...  

Keeps for ages and its yummy !!! you can work up your own spice / garlic / chilli whatever mixes after that ... but the basics are salt and sugar.

Just as an idea ....

----------


## veitnamcam

Another lot of veni jerky done.



Dam cracked the camera screen on my phone.

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Was it that ugly?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Was it that ugly?


Just a rough cnut when it comes to phones.

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

I made a beer bread....all gone before it even got too cool.



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwi39

Wow VC ... you are a man of hidden talents

----------


## kiwi39

> Just a rough cnut when it comes to phones.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk


This kind of Cnut .. ??

----------


## Dougie

> I made a beer bread....all gone before it even got too cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Absolutely love beer bread, got the recipe from the forum years ago 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> I made a beer bread....all gone before it even got too cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Where is the recipe please?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Where is the recipe please?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Right here mate.

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...-eeebees-5309/

----------


## Gibo

Ah but did you make it on the bbq?  :Grin:

----------


## R93

> Right here mate.
> 
> http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...-eeebees-5309/


Cheers. Will give it a try if I ever get home😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Glad I just read that link.

I was able to give Master Toby a like.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ah but did you make it on the bbq?


3rd Dahn townie now mate.....not allowed a wood bbq or any kind of wood fire  :Sad:

----------


## Fireflite

> Attachment 51867


 @Dundee Do they come complete with Tomato Sauce?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## EeeBees

@Dougie, one of the truly definitive works on charcuterie is Jane Grigson's book...Charcuterie and French Pork Cookery...I see there is a copy available on ebay.co.uk...very reasonably priced too...her writing and instruction is so clear and practical...I have made sausages, pâté, etc from her listed recettes and never a failure...and you do not need an Emille Henry terrine dish but if you really do need one try the second hand shops...

----------


## Dougie

> @Dougie, one of the truly definitive works on charcuterie is Jane Grigson's book...Charcuterie and French Pork Cookery...I see there is a copy available on ebay.co.uk...very reasonably priced too...her writing and instruction is so clear and practical...I have made sausages, pâté, etc from her listed recettes and never a failure...and you do not need an Emille Henry terrine dish but if you really do need one try the second hand shops...


Thank you so much, I'll have a look! It's a beautiful art, isn't it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## EeeBees

@Dougie, yes it is and the neat thing about such a craft is that nothing of the animal is wasted...!!   Grigson's book also includes black and white puddings, if you like that sort of thing :Have A Nice Day: 

If you ever see a tin like this, buy it...it is a mold for making pâté en croûte aka in a crust, (I have used brioche dough to make them)...absolutely divine...salmon pâté is beautiful en croûte...



just thinking, Jessica stores, if there still are such things, may have good terrines...??

----------


## Beaker

> Cheers. Will give it a try if I ever get home
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Try it now? Might take mind off doing things to the locals.

----------


## mrs dundee

Oh yum Veitnamcam,i make beer bread now and then,doesn't last here either.

----------


## R93

> Try it now? Might take mind off doing things to the locals.


I haven't had fresh bread or a decent meal in 3 weeks. Food is pretty bad here. Probably why I lose 3-5 kilos a swing and put it back on when I get home😆

Most of the locals I know are as pissed off as we are as they can't get mail and stuff in. A lot of companies over here with expats are going the airlines big time for breach of contract etc. It will likely bankrupt the dumb bastards.
It is still a 3rd world country to be fair but the prime minister has reached billionaire status faster than anyone in the world. He's not a crook tho😆 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Oh yum Veitnamcam,i make beer bread now and then,doesn't last here either.


Neither does beer :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Beaker

Instead of just taking carry on, take a check on bag filled with food......  :Have A Nice Day: 

For me it was jet planes, Vegemite (yeah not trying to start a argument,....). Then what every I could try it on with (bacon, whitebait, mutton birds, cuppa soups, spices, pastas and sauce packets, etc..... 
) 


I also brought a hotplate local, and fry pan etc, for my room . Robbed/borrowed/begged from the mess, for the raw product and cooked for self.

----------


## R93

> Instead of just taking carry on, take a check on bag filled with food...... 
> 
> For me it was jet planes, Vegemite (yeah not trying to start a argument,....). Then what every I could try it on with (bacon, whitebait, mutton birds, cuppa soups, spices, pastas and sauce packets, etc..... 
> ) 
> 
> 
> I also brought a hotplate local, and fry pan etc, for my room . Robbed/borrowed/begged from the mess, for the raw product and cooked for self.


Can't be assed with check in baggage.
Too much stuff gets stolen in POM by baggage handlers anyway, then they try and sell it back to you as you walk to domestic.

Makes me appreciate the wife's amazing ability in the kitchen a lot more when I get home. 

Away diving some WWII wrecks and planes on Tuesday so that should be interesting.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## res

Turns out my new nanny cam cook, she just made me those for a late lunch

----------


## Dundee

:Sick:

----------


## Rushy

> Turns out my new nanny cam cook, she just made me those for a late lunch


Good stuff.

----------


## Gibo

I was mistaken, i was of the impression you were to old to need a nanny res

----------


## Dundee

Shepards pie was good :Psmiley:

----------


## res

> I was mistaken, i was of the impression you were to old to need a nanny res


Someone has to keep me in line no matter how old I get

----------


## veitnamcam

Pissed of pork roast.



Bloody good. Tender juicey and not "boary" at all  

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Pissed of pork roast.
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody good. Tender juicey and not "boary" at all  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


VC I wouldn't drop a drip of watties on that meat,you lucky bugger

----------


## veitnamcam

> VC I wouldn't drop a drip of watties on that meat,you lucky bugger


Holy crap! Are you feeling ok?

----------


## Dundee

> Holy crap! Are you feeling ok?


It would go on the spuds :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> It would go on the spuds


Just as well you said that Dundee, I was heading for the crash cart to resuscitate you.

----------


## Marty Henry

Chips with curry sauce for tea tonight so I have been told yum!

----------


## Dundee

Venison slow cooked and roast spuds for me there will be greens on some plates.

----------


## kiwi39

Scrambled eggs over cheese scones with sausages and fried avocado tomato and red onion salad.

----------


## 223nut

Fried avocado?!

----------


## veitnamcam

Chicken here so I cooked myself veni steaks.



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Venison slow cooked and roast spuds for me there will be greens on some plates.


It was primo

----------


## bomber

Fresh homekill pork belly, Kumara pumpkin and carrot/cheese and garlic salad..No watties insight only bombers to wash it down

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

That looks so yum bomber and u had roast pumpkin too,yum,yum

----------


## bomber

> That looks so yum bomber and u had roast pumpkin too,yum,yum


Gotta work on the presentation...but I always get dessert😜

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Fresh blue cod floured and pan fried with squid rings and chips from the local.



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

Amazing what my Mrs can do with a bit of duck. Cha-siu apparently. Whatever it was, it tasted as good as it looks! My turn tomorrow, Greek-style slow roast goat leg. The pressure is on!

----------


## Rushy

You will win.

----------


## veitnamcam

Skin on gurnard fillets seasoned and floured then crisped up in a pan full of butter layed on a bed of smashed potato with a side of mixed vege and a hollandaise sauce over the top with a sprinkel of ground chilli,cracked pepper and salt.



Presentation needs work but was bloody delux 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

Goat went well.

----------


## Beaker

> Amazing what my Mrs can do with a bit of duck. Cha-siu apparently. Whatever it was, it tasted as good as it looks! My turn tomorrow, Greek-style slow roast goat leg. The pressure is on!



Recipe please ...  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## MB

> Recipe please ...


I'll get the Mrs to write something. That one was beyond me!

----------


## Beaker

Cheers.

Just the broth and what oh the breasts would be good, if not the rest, I reckon i can figure the rest from the pic  :Have A Nice Day: 


And that goat looked good to. What was the top right bowl?

----------


## MB

> And that goat looked good to. What was the top right bowl?


Thanks. Cannellini bean mash with garlic, lemon juice and salt.

----------


## Rushy

Just whipped up some meatballs for a Spaghetti and ...... Home grown home kill beef mince.  I may have overdone the garlic but then part of me says that isn't possible.

----------


## 223nut

@Rushy no such thing as to much garlic, as long as everyone in the house is having some

----------


## bomber

Venison steak on Potato/Kumara mash with my first attempt at balsamic/plum sauce or jus to a chef, had no greens so mixed vege it was

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> @Rushy no such thing as to much garlic, as long as everyone in the house is having some


Agreed.  She was a hit.

----------


## bomber

Tonight more Venison my own creation.
Venison beer and pumpkin piefinished

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Yeh I'll have some thanks.

----------


## bomber

It's in the mail

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Tonight more Venison my own creation.
> Venison beer and pumpkin piefinished
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Post up its own recipe in game cooking please!

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

> Post up its own recipe in game cooking please!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk


Will search out the thread later cheers... not sure if everyone drinks bombers tho 😂 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

When I'm running this country, pumpkin will be banned.

----------


## veitnamcam

> When I'm running this country, pumpkin will be banned.


You're a sick puppy.
I will ban asparagus and non free range chicken.

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Will search out the thread later cheers... not sure if everyone drinks bombers tho 😂 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Its in this section game cooking.

Start your own thread with your recipe.

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

Mmmmm pie! I got a flagon of beer from Geraldine he old man left behind

----------


## R93

> When I'm running this country, pumpkin will be banned.


My 2 kids will be your biggest fans if it ever happens 😆

Love the stuff myself. Roasted, mashed or in soup. Sweet versions are good as well. My cook makes the most awesome pumpkin pie at xmas.




Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Its in this section game cooking.
> 
> Start your own thread with your recipe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk


 @bomber is pissed now :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  He even brought a sober driver :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Dundees had pork chops and potatoe bake
Hers

His

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Dundees had pork chops and potatoe bake
> Hers
> Attachment 52878
> His
> Attachment 52879


So little tomato sauce?

----------


## Dundee

> So little tomato sauce?


Yeah right

----------


## Marty Henry

> When I'm running this country, pumpkin will be banned.


Its usefull as pig food, personally i think its discraceful how its used as an extender in apricot jam

----------


## Gibo

Room service. Lamb racks and stuff. Bloody good

----------


## mrs dundee

R93,pumpkin pie,never tried that yet,been tempted to do it,i do like pumpkin,but in a pie,dont know,lol.

----------


## puku

> My 2 kids will be your biggest fans if it ever happens 😆
> 
> Love the stuff myself. Roasted, mashed or in soup. Sweet versions are good as well. My cook makes the most awesome pumpkin pie at xmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Man I love pumpkin. Especially pumpkin soup for duck shooting.
But roast pumpkin with a touch of brown sugar. Mmm

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

Another easy Mediterranean dish tonight that came out well. No photos, sorry.  Rabbit portions in baking tray, drench in olive oil, and I mean drench. Sprinkle cumin, cinnamon, salt, pepper and crushed garlic on top. Put in oven at 175 degrees C for 1.5 hours. Turn at half time and sprinkle the spices on the other side. 

If your family are squeamish like mine, debone rabbit portions before serving with a nice Greek salad.

----------


## Gibo

> Man I love pumpkin. Especially pumpkin soup for duck shooting.
> But roast pumpkin with a touch of brown sugar. Mmm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Home made pumkin soup with heaps of sour cream!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker

> Room service. Lamb racks and stuff. Bloody good
> Attachment 52909


Where?

----------


## Beaker

> Home made pumkin soup with heaps of sour cream!!


And garlic and chilli....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> Where?


Palmy

----------


## BRADS

> Palmy


Bro your like 40minutes away 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Palmy


Oh......

----------


## Beaker

> Bro your like 40minutes away 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bromance for breakfast?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> Bro your like 40minutes away 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was. I had a shit trip. Ended up at the dentist yesterday. Didnt even catch up with Shane as planned, too sore, bank and mouth

----------


## mrs dundee

Gibo lucky u going to the murder house horrible place thats is,hope all is well.

----------


## bomber

Slowed cooked..honey pork with the honey from hives on farm

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

Oh that looks so nice,

----------


## Beaker

Oh hell yes!!!

----------


## Dundee

mmm that lion brown looks nice :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Oh the sweet torturous anticipation.  There are a half dozen lamb shanks slow roasting in Pinot Noir and vegetable stock in the oven.  The aroma is divine.  Gotta peel the spuds for the mash.

----------


## veitnamcam

Fresh flapping flounder fillets pan fried and chips.

FMG  it was good.



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

Breakfast of champions. French toast with bacon and bananas.

----------


## veitnamcam

That would be awesome sans bannanas.

----------


## Rushy

> That would be awesome sans bannanas.


Look at you speaking French you cultured thing you VC.

----------


## rambo rem700

Mmm steak



Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## rambo rem700

Last night ribs for the rugby




Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Those ribs look bloody good😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

Hell yes tell us more

----------


## Beaker

The way they look, we need how you did it  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## rambo rem700

Cooked on my charcoal weber bbq.  Got temp to 140 degress. prepped ribs. used a dry rub on them. Into the charcoal on indirect heat with a handfull of wood chips. 3.30hrs-4 hrs they are done.  I baste every 45mins with honey,brownsugar, apple cider vinegar. then smother in a bbq sauce for the last half hour. taste amazing.

----------


## bomber

Made duck snitzel tonight first time..Cheers for the duck @mrs dundee primo as

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

We got a swag of ducks over the weekend . I've brested mine just for that reason . It's the only way my girls will eat duck & my favorite. So quick and easy too 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

Bomber thats looks very yummy well done,glad ulike the duck.

----------


## Beaker

OK no dinner, but traveling breakfast now.....


Not so sure about the chips - maybe I'll call them deconstructed hash browns  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Duck snitchzel here tonight,none of that green stuff added :Grin:

----------


## R93

> Duck snitchzel here tonight,none of that green stuff addedAttachment 53275


Ducks ate the green stuff for you😆



Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Tomatoes are a fruit, so therefore tomato sauce is a smoothie........

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Made duck snitzel tonight first time..Cheers for the duck @mrs dundee primo as
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Looks good, looks like duck even I could almost eat, snitzel is the way to go I reckon, ate some really good snitzel when I was in Uruguay, only after I had been back for about my third helping that the boys decided to inform me that it was "Mulita" (Armadillo) and after that it didn't taste that good anymore haha

----------


## veitnamcam

> Tomatoes are a fruit, so therefore tomato sauce is a smoothie........


I was told there is lots of pumkin in tomato sauce to give it its texture.....unsure on the truth of that tho. @P38 may know?

----------


## P38

> I was told there is lots of pumkin in tomato sauce to give it its texture.....unsure on the truth of that tho. @P38 may know?


I can confirm that I may or may not know.  :Wink: 

Had to sign a pact with the Devil not to divulge such information.

What I can say is all you buggers should follow @Dundee lead and keep me in a job by pouring gallons of the delicious stuff on all your food, including ya breakfast cereal.  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> What I can say is all you buggers should follow @Dundee lead and keep me in a job by pouring gallons of the delicious stuff on all your food, including ya breakfast cereal. 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Pete I have but two words to say about that.  One of them is the word "Off"

----------


## Munsey

Fat as duck breast about to be seared skin down and banged in the oven for 10 mins . Let yous know how I get on 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Fat as duck breast about to be seared skin down and banged in the oven for 10 mins . Let yous know how I get on 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk


Interested to know where it turns out on the tough to tender scale.

----------


## Dundee

Roast cock here pics will follow just about to carve it up. :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Roast cock here pics will follow just about to carve it up.



Toby made me do it.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Munsey

> Interested to know where it turns out on the tough to tender scale.


Turned out better than I could Have asked for  @shift14 will thank your son James for that cooking  gem . @Rushy yes tender as  :Have A Nice Day: . There you go folks, pluck your duck breasts before you breast them out , its a winner .

----------


## Dundee

Roast Cock (rooster) out of the chook pen,killed and plucked by @Sean

----------


## veitnamcam

> Turned out better than I could Have asked for  @shift14 will thank your son James for that cooking  gem . @Rushy yes tender as . There you go folks, pluck your duck breasts before you breast them out , its a winner .


Photos!

----------


## mikee

Not me but missus cooked our dogs an omelet for teat tonight consisting of "suspect" eggs and "freezer burnt" whitebait
no complaints were heard  :Have A Nice Day:  although Chester did want watties on his 

Spoilt bloody mutts

----------


## Munsey

> Photos!


If you no anyone traveling from ch ch to Nelson, ill vacuum pack some and send them your way . No photos sorry .

----------


## mikee

> Interested to know where it turns out on the tough to tender scale.


me too,

----------


## mikee

> If you no anyone traveling from ch ch to Nelson, ill vacuum pack some and send them your way . No photos sorry .


I might have someone coming up or may even be going down myself for a last fling @ upland game before end or August

----------


## veitnamcam

Beef rump steak eggs and chips.
Stupid phone camera makes it look burnt with the white plate and artificial lighting....I can assure you it was not burnt it was perfect.



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Who da man?

----------


## Gibo

Looks burnt  :Psmiley:  whats that green tomato sauce?  :Wink:

----------


## mikee

Are they "ghost chips"  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## P38

> Pete I have but two words to say about that.  One of them is the word "Off"


 @Rushy 

Would the other word be "On" ?

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

> Looks burnt  whats that green tomato sauce?


VC had a cold :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Looks burnt  whats that green tomato sauce?


I gotta thank you for that, the warmth of the steak makes it clear the sinuses even better than on cold fish.....still dunno about on veni tho.

----------


## Gibo

> I gotta thank you for that, the warmth of the steak makes it clear the sinuses even better than on cold fish.....still dunno about on veni tho.


I'll put it on rump etc. not on backsteak  :Grin:

----------


## Sean

> Looks burnt  whats that green tomato sauce?


na it looks like snot Gibo :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## bomber

Mussels steamed in cider with bacon and creme fraiche washed down with plenty of quality ale

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Mussels steamed in cider with bacon and creme fraiche washed down with plenty of quality ale
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


That looks and sounds bloody deluxe  :Thumbsup:

----------


## bomber

The cider and creme fraiche sauce is awesome soak up with bread. @veitnamcam

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Mussels steamed in cider with bacon and creme fraiche washed down with plenty of quality ale
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Where's the quality ale pic?

----------


## Beaker

I didn't take a pic, but did some clams the other day. Red onion, garlic, chopped chilli's, sweated off in rice bran oil(but bloody hot). Add clams, bit of a splash of boiling water. Add clams, lid on. Grab a bowl, tip out (prob 2 mins on heat). Shit they were good. 
Dunedin harbor clams, they  are really nice.....  :Have A Nice Day:  and the juice soaked up on bread was NICE.......

----------


## veitnamcam

> I didn't take a pic, but did some clams the other day. Red onion, garlic, chopped chilli's, sweated off in rice bran oil(but bloody hot). Add clams, bit of a splash of boiling water. Add clams, lid on. Grab a bowl, tip out (prob 2 mins on heat). Shit they were good. 
> Dunedin harbor clams, they  are really nice.....  and the juice soaked up on bread was NICE.......


Cockels? Clams is an American term isnt it?

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Supermarket brain washing.....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Supermarket brain washing.....


Na just branded to sell in the American market.

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Na just branded to sell in the American market.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk


Nah we get them as 'south island clams' in our local supy.

----------


## Beaker

I shall check on the next supermarket visit.....

----------


## Gibo

The ones in the supy are a lot bigger than the ones we get in the estuary's here. Look the same

----------


## veitnamcam

> Nah we get them as 'south island clams' in our local supy.


Still branded for the american market. Why change it for the piddly little local market.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Still branded for the american market. Why change it for the piddly little local market.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Good thing is there is no branding or americans at the estuary  :Grin:

----------


## Beaker

What ever they we're/are called, they we're bloody nice  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## hotbarrels

So you take a couple of onions and fry them up till they are soft ....


Throw it in the crock pot with a couple of carrots, 2kg of cubed goat [browned], 1 cup of stock and 1 cup of honey mead wine, 2 tsp curry powder, mixed herbs and pepper ....


Slow cook it for 5 hours ....


While you wait, you cook a couple of loaves of bread .....



All soon to be served with mashed spud, kumara and fresh greens.  Wife and kids better get home soon or I am starting without them!

----------


## 223nut

Bugger waiting for anyone, when thats ready I'd be digging in!

----------


## Dundee

geeze I bet you'll be high tomorrow :Thumbsup:

----------


## hotbarrels

Well I didn't think much of the mead as a wine (bit to dry for my liking) but OMG that was probably the best goat stew I have cooked [as voted by the gannets], and there was just a hint of honey in the after taste so I think the secrete was the MEAD!

----------


## scottrods

Tahr Rogan Josh, slow cooked all day on top of the fire, eaten with a beer, rice and bread in front of the Canes/Lions final.

----------


## Rushy

> Tahr Rogan Josh, slow cooked all day on top of the fire, eaten with a beer, rice and bread in front of the Canes/Lions final.
> 
> Attachment 53472


Yum.  What a great way to cook.

----------


## veitnamcam

Something a little different tonight.
Last night I ordered some beef cannon bones split length wise on the band saw from our local butcher....picked up tonight.



Dressing on.




It was shit....dont ever do this....it will drive prices up if it catches on  

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

Never been a fan on marrow, dog wouldn't say no to that though

----------


## Beaker

2 year old boys plate, after he ate the other half of the red chilli while helping me make the sauce....


He dished up the sausages and chilli......
Didn't get a after shot, but f all left.

(Note, wasn't really hot, but still......  :Have A Nice Day:  )

----------


## Dundee

> Something a little different tonight.
> Last night I ordered some beef cannon bones split length wise on the band saw from our local butcher....picked up tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Dressing on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup looks like shit

----------


## Beaker

If your in auckland, go to 'euro' and have the marrow bone and oxtail, with onion bisque starter. Bloody amazing!
 Never been a fan of marrow, but now am..... Pillow dribbling good....


(sort of the same as yours VM, (a shit load smaller though) just with onion soup....  :Have A Nice Day:  )






> Something a little different tonight.
> Last night I ordered some beef cannon bones split length wise on the band saw from our local butcher....picked up tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Dressing on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## gonetropo

learnt the hard way not to eat chili on hunting trips

----------


## Dundee

Thanks @BRADS we had slow cooked venison tonight.

----------


## mrs dundee

Yes thanks so much brads very yummy,my plate didnt look like mr dundees,lol

----------


## Rushy

> Yes thanks so much brads very yummy,my plate didnt look like mr dundees,lol


Mrs D I reckon you should tell Dundee that the family is going to have two vegetarian nights per week and say that spuds will be off the menu those nights.  I reckon he would just drink tomato sauce. Ha ha ha ha

----------


## mrs dundee

Lol Rushy,he probably just drink his bombers.

----------


## BRADS

@Dundee @mrs dundee your welcome, let me no when you need some more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> If your in auckland, go to 'euro' and have the marrow bone and oxtail, with onion bisque starter. Bloody amazing!
>  Never been a fan of marrow, but now am..... Pillow dribbling good....
> 
> 
> (sort of the same as yours VM, (a shit load smaller though) just with onion soup....  )


If I am ever in Auckland I hope I am not there long enough to have to eat.

----------


## Beaker

Right so missing a shot of the actual dinner plate, but....
Pork, prawn and shitake (dried), Wontons (wrappers brought).

The mix



The end product spares in the freezer 


All OK, but brought wrappers really aren't that flash. The Mrs makes dumpling wrappers from scratch, and they are way better. (And the resulting dumplings, put together by her look magic as well. Mine were......functional......)

Tasted bloody great.

Edit, forgot filling mix.
Prawns heaps
Pork mince, about 2x of prawns
Dried fungus, about half volume of prawns. (Hand full of dried into hot water )
Salt and pepper. Heavy on salt.
Chilli. Diced up 2 medium sized. Need more for adults.....
Garlic. 2 cloves per 300 gas pork mince
Rice flour. 2 tbl per 500 GM pork mince.
Say sauce. A couple of splashes..
Red onion . Diced really fine, x1.

----------


## veitnamcam

Dam those white plates to hell.
They make everything look wrong.

White bait patties and flounder fillets with crispy skin and some spuds.



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Dam those white plates to hell.
> They make everything look wrong.
> 
> White bait patties and flounder fillets with crispy skin and some spuds.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Bugger me that looks good

----------


## 223nut

> Bugger me that looks good


+1 for that, I've got,a pack of mince and don't think Jamie Oliver could make it as nice as that looks

----------


## veitnamcam

It looked/tasted a lot better in person.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

> It looked/tasted a lot better in person.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


There's no dislike button

----------


## Dundee

Pork chops...cheers @bomber

----------


## 223nut

Shit Dundee do you ever supply your own meat, venison for Brad's and now pork from bomber

----------


## Dundee

We give duck and trout away  and sell mutton more than what the poor sheep farmers get :Psmiley:

----------


## bomber

Waste of time giving @Dundee any vegetables tho 😂

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

So went to the butcher to grab something for dinner (and was hoping he had a pile of ox tail.....) and spotted some what I first thought were pork ribs for a stupid low price. They turned out to be pork bones, but looked meaty (already wrapped up), so I thought why not, they may be OK for a snack. 
Well dam. They had more meat on them than alot of ribs. 
So cooked them with a dry rub concoction. Tasted rather good....

----------


## 223nut

Bacon bones are Mean! Can be pretty salty though

----------


## Beaker

> What ever they we're/are called, they we're bloody nice


Right, so super market -

----------


## Beaker

> Bacon bones are Mean! Can be pretty salty though


Not bacon bones, pork bones. And funny you mention salt, as I actually under did it in the rub and had to add a bit.....

----------


## veitnamcam

Fresh Teraki and gurnard.



Lots of chilli  

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Blue cod and gurnard with chips.
  The usual seasonal seasoning on the fillets but used coconut flour to coat them and coconut oil  to cook them in.

Not sold on the flour for this application it doesnt brown and crisp up...the oil has merit tho.

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

> Blue cod and gurnard with chips.
>   The usual seasonal seasoning on the fillets but used coconut flour to coat them and coconut oil  to cook them in.
> 
> Not sold on the flour for this application it doesnt brown and crisp up...the oil has merit tho.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk


Coconut oil is amazing, heaps of uses for it

----------


## stretch

> Cracker day for some goating today. Got 5, spooked a bunch more. (They'll keep).
> 
> 
> 
> Turned into a big pile of legs, and 1.8kg of backstraps for jerky.


Turned the 1.8kg of backstraps into 500g of jerky. 

Short version is the process worked, but my marinade recipe sucks. It was my first attempt, and I'll certainly be making some changes next time.

I was too conservative on the flavours (chilli, garlic, pepper etc), so it mostly just tastes of soy and worcherstershire, which made up the bulk of the marinade. Soaked it for 48hrs. Loaded up the trays of the dehydrator, turned it on and it died about a minute later. FFS. Unloaded the meat onto all Wifey's baking cooling racks, then into the oven on fan bake on the lowest possible temp (felt like 60-80c) for about 14hrs.

It's certainly edible, but not fantastic.

Has anyone got any ripper jerky recipes they want to share? I am thinking of making several different types at once next time, to speed up the trial and error,  rather then ending up with one big batch of average jerky.

Roll is Braai mix after marinade, before drying, perhaps?

----------


## bomber

Pork belly with dundees favorite brocolli and cheese sauce 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

Cant be his favourite sauce, wrong colour

----------


## Beaker

Having to eat hotel/meals out for the coming week, so a roast lamb leg for dinner here. 
Here's a pic of my 2 year-olds plate, and there was not alot left afterwards.....  broccoli was first to go, then the carrots, roast onion,then lamb....  :Have A Nice Day:  a true eating machine.

----------


## mrs dundee

Yum i love broccoli good for you.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Turned the 1.8kg of backstraps into 500g of jerky. 
> 
> Short version is the process worked, but my marinade recipe sucks. It was my first attempt, and I'll certainly be making some changes next time.
> 
> I was too conservative on the flavours (chilli, garlic, pepper etc), so it mostly just tastes of soy and worcherstershire, which made up the bulk of the marinade. Soaked it for 48hrs. Loaded up the trays of the dehydrator, turned it on and it died about a minute later. FFS. Unloaded the meat onto all Wifey's baking cooling racks, then into the oven on fan bake on the lowest possible temp (felt like 60-80c) for about 14hrs.
> 
> It's certainly edible, but not fantastic.
> 
> Has anyone got any ripper jerky recipes they want to share? I am thinking of making several different types at once next time, to speed up the trial and error,  rather then ending up with one big batch of average jerky.
> ...



There is a few in here.

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...ck-jerky-4937/

this stuff is good if you like a bit of heat.

----------


## Dundee

Roast hare legs and mutton tonight.

----------


## BRADS

Home kill roast beef


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Dredged a couple of bags of veni fillets out of the freezer, rustled up a marinade out of stuff in the fridge/cupboard cooked and served with mashed spud fried onion and poached eggs.
bloody good..no pics we gutzed it all in no time!

----------


## rambo rem700

Cooked this piece of pork last night. Best crackling ever ..






Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

Best meal for a week, eye fillet, spuds ,kale and leek, beats Fiji shit hands down!!

----------


## Dundee

An unusual carrot was added to tonights roast meal :Grin:

----------


## stingray

Sweet n sour pork , double the sauce next time.. Holy shit mmmmmm

----------


## Angus_A

Healthy stuff, trying to eat better

----------


## res



----------


## GWH

Quite enjoying a bit of wild pork for a change.

Front shoulder roasted on the BBQ, pulled pork buns with gravy and apple sauce, so simple and bloody tasty.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## rambo rem700

Roast pork again tonight

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

OMG that looks so yummy,rambo rem 700,how did u get yr crackling like that.

----------


## rambo rem700

I pat it dry. Score the skin 10mm apart. Run boiling water over the skin. Pat dry . Olive oils ,saltn pepper rubbed into the score. Leave out for 30min on bench.

I do cook it on charcoal bbq with high heat. But should work innan oven. 
I also find the rolled pork crackle better. But still get a good crackle on the legs etc.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Flounder and chips.



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

bit light on the watties but we can see your food. :Thumbsup:

----------


## rambo rem700

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

everything is better with bacon.

----------


## Beaker

Correct.

Tonight was bacon wrapped whole roast chicken.  :Have A Nice Day: 
Free range etc... and Shit was it good!

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

I just had to "like" every post on the last couple of pages haha

----------


## Rushy

> everything is better with bacon.


Yep.  Even bacon.

----------


## Dundee

RAT & Chicken Roast

Add one large rat too the crock pot.

Add two chicken drumbsticks and wings.
Add second large rat.

Cook for a while crispy spuds added.
Gravey and Watties a high protein meal :Grin:

----------


## bomber

Got the last homekill as whole fillet, cut off 1" steaks last night. Tonight first go at Beef Wellington came out medium well but not bad for 1st attempt 
No watties but salad added

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

Oh yuck,mr Dundee gone bonkers lol,the roast chicken was yummy.That looks very yummy bomber.

----------


## Monk

Bit of tongariro trout for me tonight.

----------


## veitnamcam

> RAT & Chicken Roast
> 
> Add one large rat too the crock pot.
> Attachment 56521
> Add two chicken drumbsticks and wings.
> Add second large rat.
> Attachment 56522
> Cook for a while crispy spuds added.
> Gravey and Watties a high protein meal
> Attachment 56523


So wheres the Rat?

----------


## Beaker

Bloody magic dinner tonight. Japanese place in akl, great food - really good!. great service. Great company, (one looked better than the other - and was also maybe a better/smoother driver, and certainly not so opinionated about parking of taxi's....)
  @Tommy can put up the vegan trap pics, and the  @Dundee trap pics.....

----------


## Dundee

> So wheres the Rat?


Under the spuds :Wink:  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Rushy

> Got the last homekill as whole fillet, cut off 1" steaks last night. Tonight first go at Beef Wellington came out medium well but not bad for 1st attempt 
> No watties but salad added
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Looks like a good square meal.

----------


## Tommy

Vegan trap:


And a trap for Dundee:

----------


## kotuku

VCold chap-had it been mint sauceI wouldnt blanched but watties-WTF-tell him next time youl lserve the bastards up still bleeding if he needs red goo to flavour them -Bloody sacriledge that.Dundee as far as i know is the only exemption to the rule.legend has it he even has watties on his porridge as he reckons the cowjuice is too bland.

----------


## bomber

> Looks like a good square meal.


3 square meals a day keeps the doctor away 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Vegan trap:
> Attachment 56576
> 
> And a trap for Dundee:
> Attachment 56577


Nice bit of belly?

----------


## Beaker

> Nice bit of belly?


It was! Sort of just melted in mouth. Right near the top of list for best eaten.

----------


## Rushy

> It was! Sort of just melted in mouth. Right near the top of list for best eaten.


So how come I didn't rate an invite?

----------


## Beaker

> So how come I didn't rate an invite?


Next week then?

----------


## Beaker

> So how come I didn't rate an invite?


Next week then? Tues through Thurs, pick a night to make it a date big boy  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Next week then? Tues through Thurs, pick a night to make it a date big boy


Well that is putting me on the spot.  Best wash me fishnets.  Ha ha ha ha. Let's aim for Wednesday.

----------


## veitnamcam

Just an FYI if your pour Tabasco sauce into heated milk it curdels.

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## kotuku

if ya pour a dundee slug of watties on to agricultural porridge ya get bloody pink driveway concrete ,and   I cant see mother dundee bless her heart tolerating that wee shennanigan
the racing gumboots would be headed for the milkin shed at a speed which would bring a tear of joy to a highway coppers eye,if the lion down bugger stopped long enough to pick up his ticket.

----------


## kiwijames

Home made Iskander. 
Hand made hummus, tabouleh and beer .

----------


## Dundee

:Sick:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Home made Iskander. 
> Hand made hummus, tabouleh and beer .


To quote somebody,"id eat the fuck out of that"  :Thumbsup:

----------


## rambo rem700

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Id eat the shit out of all that  :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

You'd be right behind me! Looks good!

----------


## Rushy

> Id eat the shit out of all that


And go back for seconds Gibo.

----------


## Gibo

Did you get my text Rushy?

----------


## Rushy

> Did you get my text Rushy?


I dunno.  I'll go look at my phone.

----------


## Angus_A

Prime rib, creamed spinach, twice baked potatoes and red wine jus. Classic but good.

----------


## stretch

Wild pork backstraps in a simple soy/honey/mustard/garlic marinade. Pan fried then rested while the greens cooked. Barely managed to get my share. Not a scrap left.

----------


## Rushy

> Wild pork backstraps in a simple soy/honey/mustard/garlic marinade. Pan fried then rested while the greens cooked. Barely managed to get my share. Not a scrap left.


That looks bloody lovely stretch.

----------


## stretch

> Wild pork backstraps in a simple soy/honey/mustard/garlic marinade. Pan fried then rested while the greens cooked. Barely managed to get my share. Not a scrap left.


This was the recipe: Easy Marinated Pork Tenderloin Recipe - Allrecipes.com Pan fried rather than oven baked.

----------


## mrs dundee

Looks very tasty Stretch

----------


## gsp follower

damn stir fried half grown rabbit[ 3 days in the fridge to set/age 1st] is good.
noodles broccoli shredded carrots tasty as

----------


## kotuku

ah-c404 called round today with a nice wee lot of organic meat ,amongst other things!tonight ive cooked some nice tender tahr steaks -vegesand a nic scottish lager to rinse the tonsils.
 why do i have this urge to discard my gear and walk along the house roof ridgeline parading me bits(no hair had a no2 today)and stamping me feet.
 kids @missus sitshaking their heads till i point out 350k life insurance is fully paid up -then all the bastards start smiling!!!
 doubt if id pulla good bird in this street 99.9%look like discarded bovine afterbirth(thats on a good day).
me gooserolla mk2(AKA toymota hicrutch) is sobbing in the driveway ,having suffered an extensive makeover at my hands.
who luvs ya GSPF, who luvs ya baby??????

----------


## gsp follower

> ah-c404 called round today with a nice wee lot of organic meat ,amongst other things!tonight ive cooked some nice tender tahr steaks -veges *and a nic scottish lager to rinse the tonsils.*
>  why do i have this urge to discard my gear and walk along the house roof ridgeline parading me bits(no hair had a no2 today)and stamping me feet.
>  kids @missus sitshaking their heads till i point out 350k life insurance is fully paid up -then all the bastards start smiling!!!
>  doubt if id pulla good bird in this street 99.9%look like discarded bovine afterbirth(thats on a good day).
> me gooserolla mk2(AKA toymota hicrutch) is sobbing in the driveway ,having suffered an extensive makeover at my hands.
> who luvs ya GSPF, who luvs ya baby??????


A]and a nic scottish lager to rinse the tonsils [BULLSHIT SUCH A CREATURE DOES NOT EXIST]
B] WHAT THE FUCK HAVE YOU DONE NOW YOU PENARSE :Wink:  :Grin:

----------


## kotuku

> A]and a nic scottish lager to rinse the tonsils [BULLSHIT SUCH A CREATURE DOES NOT EXIST]
> B] WHAT THE FUCK HAVE YOU DONE NOW YOU PENARSE


Ya big goose ya bit like a hungry rakaia salmon.actually siting here at work have just cleaned up a feed of my nice potato pancakes with the remains of the fried thar steak!
 BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRPPPPPP
 BTW_have you never heard of tennets lager you rotund rakai rabbit rouser!
BbBBBBBBBUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRPPPPPPP

----------


## veitnamcam

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Very healthy looking VC.

----------


## Gibo

Well my daughter just had to have sausages and all the venison ones in the freezer are gone. Went to supermarket, utter shit!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Very healthy looking VC.


Was bloody good too. :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Well my daughter just had to have sausages and all the venison ones in the freezer are gone. Went to supermarket, utter shit!


Yea unless you pay big bucks for "gourmet" sausages which is just a fancy way of saying "contains meat"

----------


## stretch

Goat Korma should be ready in about 6-7 hours, just as my minions are getting hangry.

Raw...


Then browned...


Then spices etc added...


Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## stretch

> Goat Korma should be ready in about 6-7 hours, just as my minions are getting hangry.
> 
> Raw...
> 
> 
> Then browned...
> 
> 
> Then spices etc added...
> ...


5hrs later...


Bones removed...

----------


## mrs dundee

Yum,we having  roast rabbit tonight thanks to Sean dundee.

----------


## Dundee

It was good!!Fed the four of us might get a rabbit sandwich tomorrow.He was a big boy.

----------


## 223nut

Damn @Dundee seeing that makes me want to introduce bunnies to the island! One thing you sure do miss over here, possum stew doesn't have the same appeal

----------


## Tahr

> Damn @Dundee seeing that makes me want to introduce bunnies to the island! One thing you sure do miss over here, possum stew doesn't have the same appeal


Are there no rabbits at all?

----------


## gonetropo



----------


## 223nut

> Are there no rabbits at all?


No rabbits, goats, stoats or mice

----------


## mrs dundee

Sean dundee took rabbit sandwiches for his lunch today.

----------


## rambo rem700

Mmmmm tbones.


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## rambo rem700

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Fuck that just made me hungry!! I'd eat the hell out of that, bit of salt and into it  :Grin:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Fuck that just made me hungry!! I'd eat the hell out of that, bit of salt and into it


Yep I could wrap my gums around that as well Gibo.

----------


## EeeBees

Well, you should try somethings, if only to inform yourself...in this case, never again...!!!   Salad seaweed and garlic mussels...

----------


## kiwi39

> Well, you should try somethings, if only to inform yourself...in this case, never again...!!!   Salad seaweed and garlic mussels...
> 
> Attachment 57713


Nice plating @EeeBees

----------


## veitnamcam

> Well, you should try somethings, if only to inform yourself...in this case, never again...!!!   Salad seaweed and garlic mussels...
> 
> Attachment 57713


Which bit was the never again?

----------


## EeeBees

@veitnamcam, the seaweed...and the mussels were not overly nice... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sideshow

Yes well you have to try some things. 
The one in the middle that looks like a mouldy shit smells like vomit of toad  :Sick:  and tasted like oh so good. 
Goats cheese from France had on fresh baguette. Man they do know how to make some really good food :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

Blue cheese is the dogs bolloks

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Yes well you have to try some things. Attachment 57716
> The one in the middle that looks like a mouldy shit smells like vomit of toad  and tasted like oh so good. 
> Goats cheese from France had on fresh baguette. Man they do know how to make some really good food


Very cultured.  Ha ha ha ha double meaning.

----------


## Rushy

> @veitnamcam, the seaweed...and the mussels were not overly nice...


That is a bugger Eeebees.  Mussels occupy a very high spot on the Rushy culinary scale when done right.  Seaweed on the other hand is a good garden fertiliser.

----------


## mrs dundee

Didn't know you could eat seaweed,doesn't sound very apealing.

----------


## Pengy

Deep fried seaweed is yummy when done correctly

----------


## veitnamcam

> Deep fried seaweed is yummy when done correctly


What type?......I know a guy who knows how to get his hands on lots of seaweed :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

> Deep fried seaweed is yummy when done correctly


I would expect that from a penguin :Grin:

----------


## rambo rem700

6hr smoked beef short rib.



Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

First batch of sole gin for the year :Thumbsup: 
Sorry about the guy in the back round holding up me knifes :O O:

----------


## Rushy

I have not heard of sole gin.  Sort of looks like stuff you would chug a jug of with mates in front of a fire.

----------


## Marty Henry

I think autocorrect got him. Sloe gin is made by soaking

----------


## Marty Henry

> I think autocorrect got him. Sloe gin is made by soaking sloes a kind of barberry in gin, it has a sharp unusual taste. My granny used to make it using genever gin the stuff in square bottles. Of course you may be right, sole gin made with old tramping boots would be perfect for round the campfire. Someone should start a batch for Tobys shoot next year now.


Bloody fat fingers hit the wrong button.

----------


## Sideshow

> I have not heard of sole gin.  Sort of looks like stuff you would chug a jug of with mates in front of a fire.


Rushy it's made by going out and picking Sloe berrys.. which is a kind of black thorn.
You need around 2.5 litres of berrys. Which you pick after the first frost.
Next you get a demo John. Big jar 5lt.
You prick each berry and add to jar. Then add two kg of brown sugar. Then some vanilla essence.
Then fill with gin leave a little room as you may need to add more sugar latter.
Now you can always add more sugar or vanilla as your taste dictates....but never gin, for some reason it can stuff the whole brew.
Now you leave it for around three months, giving it a shake every morning. This is to stir up the sugar.
The berrys alone are very bitter! :O O: 
Once the time is up you decanter into bottles, which you then drink like port or as an aperitif.
Good in a hip flask on a cold day too :Psmiley: 
Can't really say what exactly it tastes like but it is very nice.
Each batch tastes different as dose each year.
On a side note.
Looks like we may have a mild winter as there are a shortage of berrys this year.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 223nut

Found some sloe gin made from Bombay sapphire when clearing mums house out, was only 8 yrs old... Bloody good stuff

----------


## rambo rem700

Flinstone steaks tonight




Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## LOC

> Flinstone steaks tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Tomahawks, they are awesome

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Rambo has the best food pirn on here. I must remember to start uploading prior to inhaling my creations...

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

> Found some sloe gin made from Bombay sapphire when clearing mums house out, was only 8 yrs old... Bloody good stuff


223nut yep it's good alright but you don't need flash gin to make it. We only use the cheap stuff and it still tastes bloody good

----------


## Tommy

Sous vide sirloin. Then mushrooms, because mushrooms are key.

----------


## Gibo

That looks bloody good Tommy

----------


## Rushy

> That looks bloody good Tommy


He never brought me any when he came over either Gibo.  What is with that mate?

----------


## Tommy

> He never brought me any when he came over either Gibo.  What is with that mate?


Could have cut it up with a credit card too. Slurp!

Sous vide is a piece of piss, it's easier than cooking steak the regular way (walking it through a warm room on a plate), all you need is a kettle, sink and a plastic bag.

----------


## Beaker

> Could have cut it up with a credit card too. Slurp!
> 
> Sous vide is a piece of piss, it's easier than cooking steak the regular way (walking it through a warm room on a plate), all you need is a kettle, sink and a plastic bag.


I call bullshit - I'll bring the card to try and cut it with.......  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> I call bullshit - I'll bring the card to try and cut it with.......


You will need an independent witness of course!

----------


## Tommy

> I call bullshit - I'll bring the card to try and cut it with.......


Hahahaha sweet as,you're on bro, when are you up next to try? Gimme a heads up, the one downside about sous vide is it takes longer than 2 minute noodles to do. I  usually go for 3 -4 hours. Longer is better, but the sweet point in effort/time vs omnomnomnom seems to be about that long. @Rushy we can hook you up to a video link as you're so far West you're nearly in Sydney hahaha
 @Beaker, @stretch needs info on how to deep fry an entire turkey too. Pics are the go nudge nudge

----------


## stretch

Generic chicken casserole recipe, made with last night's turkey. Tastes alright so far.

So far the "not in a month with an R in it" seems like bullshit. My take is that so long as the bird hasn't been chowing down on abundant crickets and circadian, you're good.

----------


## Beaker

Take one turkey, apply flour salt pepper etc, dust off.
Drop into 15 liters of hot oil, above one seriously hot turbo gas burner -



Wait 35 to 45 mins -


Eat!

The best way to cook turkey!
(Stainless Steel Turkey cooker set imported from USA, cabellas, was about 140 landed on special.)

----------


## veitnamcam

The shittest yearling red fillets I have ever had.



Dont bow shoot deer threw the guts and track them round 2000 hectares and expect too eat them. 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Take one turkey, apply flour salt pepper etc, dust off.
> Drop into 15 liters of hot oil, above one seriously hot turbo gas burner -
> 
> Attachment 58254
> 
> Wait 35 to 45 mins -
> Attachment 58255
> 
> Eat!
> ...


Forgot to mention, the set up is awesome for crays with water, or oil for wings, chips, whole chickens, lamb legs (yes deep fried lamb leg), etc... haven't tried Mars bars though - there is limits!

----------


## Rushy

> The shittest yearling red fillets I have ever had.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont bow shoot deer threw the guts and track them round 2000 hectares and expect too eat them. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


That is a bugger VC

----------


## zeropak

Sous Vide is definitely the way to go. You can create a "silk purse from a sows ear" so to speak. Its turns the toughest cuts of meat into gourmet delights. You just can't go wrong. Tough cuts like blade steak come out like fillet.

----------


## veitnamcam

Day 5 of Venison steak for tea.



Was all bloody good except that one fillet.
Got a heap out of the freezer for a bbq that we then couldnt attend.

Still enough for me tomorrow night.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

Looks very yummy VC,you could have some steak sandwiches too

----------


## Dundee

> Day 5 of Venison steak for tea.
> 
> 
> 
> Was all bloody good except that one fillet.
> Got a heap out of the freezer for a bbq that we then couldnt attend.
> 
> Still enough for me tomorrow night.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


That looks better than yesterdays :Grin:  Helps if you cook it aye :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> That looks better than yesterdays Helps if you cook it aye


Ha Ha Ha yea. I like to cook fillets whole generally then slice, hind quarter muscle groups slice and flash fry for maybe a min each side.

----------


## Tommy

Workshop won a smoker. Put lunch on at 7am hahaha

----------


## Rushy

It looks broken. Where is the smoke Tommy?

----------


## Tommy



----------


## Rushy

Fuck that looks good?

----------


## Tommy

> Fuck that looks good?


It's a really clever system. Bradley (spell?) smoker. A supplier gave it to us, so boss decided we should shake-down test it a few times before he chucks it on his catamaran. It auto feeds these wood chip briquettes (size and shape of a hockey puck) on a timer. Full temp monitoring, timers, electronic temp probes for in the meat, alarms, you name it. You literally can't fuck it up. They are fucking expensive though ( $1100 for the smallest one, without a temp probe), but this one cost zero, which is a very sharp price indeed.

We cooked a few pork sausages, lamb kebabs, rolled pork, and a bit of brisket in there. All prep'd yesterday while having a beer, and went in at 7am before we got into the days work. The sossies and kebabs came out at 10h30 for morning tea (no pics of finished soss, they were too good and got inhaled, kebabs only juuuust survived long enough for picture). The brisket and pork were insanely good, I was feeding customers lumps of meat as they picked up their cars during the day, the odd sales rep, anyone that stood still long enough basically. It was fucking hilarious.

Have a new found respect for brisket as a cut of meat, going to knock a smoker up for home on the weekends. @stretch, a leg of goat properly prepared, this way (8/9 hours) would be outstanding I reckon

----------


## Beaker

I've got one. They are bloody brilliant.

Haven't been able to do smoked chicken to a acceptable level yet though.

Sausages, ribs, lamb shoulder, all great.

Also can do smoked cheese in it and it is fantastic. Bit of a nack to keep the temp down, but you can fit about 4 kgs of cheese in. Cut blocks into 1/3's, put on baking paper squares and onto racks, keep the smoker out of the sun, open the top vent about 3/4, about 80 mins (4 wood pucks), then wrap the cheese real tight in glad wrap, and into fridge for about 2-3 weeks. The last bit is the key, if you eat it to soon, it tastes like eating ash, but leave to mature and it's great.

Also when you do Peking duck, I use it as a drier. Pull out the electric box and made up a 'flange' to cover the hole, put a 12v computer fan in the hole, open top vent fully, hang duck inside , turn on fan, dried duck.  Just had a thought - will use it for billtong.....

----------


## Feral

Gave sous vide a go lastnight. Tell you what, the flavour is second to none. Salt, pepper, bay leave, butter and olive oil and bacon. 65* for an hour...

----------


## bomber

From fresh, to fillet, to smoked while milking. Then a snack while washing up.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Tonight's menu sorted...Smoked Brown Trout, getting prepared with my garam Masala and Herb Brining Mix....be ready to smoke at milking time this arvo.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

> Yes well you have to try some things. Attachment 57716
> The one in the middle that looks like a mouldy shit smells like vomit of toad  and tasted like oh so good. 
> Goats cheese from France had on fresh baguette. Man they do know how to make some really good food


Just imported some back from France had dinner with good friends and tucked into some after dinner cheese when out crawled these fallas :Sick:

----------


## GWH

Forgot to take pics last night but cooked lamb racks, beef eye fillet and veni back steak on my open fireplace outside, over a heap of manuka coals.



It all came up bloody well. Especially the beef fillet which really soaked up heaps of smokey goodness.

It was a special send off dinner for my good hunting mate Grant who is unfortunately heading back with his family to live in Aussie in a week.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

:Thumbsup:

----------


## Tommy

> Gave sous vide a go lastnight. Tell you what, the flavour is second to none. Salt, pepper, bay leave, butter and olive oil and bacon. 65* for an hour...
> 
> Attachment 58714Attachment 58715


The cool thing with sous vide is you can then also give it a very quick 30 seconds in the hottest pan you can muster. That way you get the perfectly cooked centre, but also the added tastiness provided by the malliard reaction. ( https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maillard_reaction )

A good simple easy way to sous vide is just hot tap water (55 degrees ish) into a chilly bin, but only half full. Then top up with a litre of boiling water every half hour or so, try that over 6 hours- you'll be making werewolf noises I guarantee it

----------


## Dundee

All the best in Aussie @grunter

----------


## veitnamcam

> Just imported some back from France had dinner with good friends and tucked into some after dinner cheese when out crawled these fallasAttachment 59176Attachment 59177


I take it they are not supposed to be there?

----------


## Sideshow

> I take it they are not supposed to be there?


Actually it's not uncommon for you to find these in French cheese, still tasted bloody good!
They where only spotted once we had pushed back our plates and reached for he port.
Not to worried as if my stomach acid did not kill them the port would have :XD: 

Not sure if our guests where that amused  :Sad:  but before they where spotted they where saying how good it tasted  :Grin:

----------


## Marty Henry

Good cheese has a life all of its own.

----------


## veitnamcam

Last sat I tried smoked snap and rig at a mates bbq for the first time ever and enjoyed them muchly, so tonight I smoked a snap.







This is my second plate......all that loose meat is from the head.....there may be a few less fish heads given away from now on!



I knew there was meat in there of course but I had never actually cooked a snapper head myself and was bloody surprised how much there was!

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## screamO

> Last sat I tried smoked snap and rig at a mates bbq for the first time ever and enjoyed them muchly, so tonight I smoked a snap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my second plate......all that loose meat is from the head.....there may be a few less fish heads given away from now on!
> ...


Yep, I'm more inclined to have the head and back bone now, bloody good

----------


## bomber

4lb of Smoked trout over pohutakawa sawdust. Dry brine "garlic salt, Himalayan pink salt, brown  sugar, and secret herbs and spices" I'd have to say in the portable hot smoker, pohutakawa is the bomb

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> 4lb of Smoked trout over pohutakawa sawdust. Dry brine "garlic salt, Himalayan pink salt, brown  sugar, and secret herbs and spices" I'd have to say in the portable hot smoker, pohutakawa is the bomb
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Where do you get the pohutukawa wood chips?

----------


## Marty Henry

> Last sat I tried smoked  snap and rig at a mates bbq for the first time ever and enjoyed them muchly, so tonight I smoked a snap.
> This is my second plate......all that loose meat is from the head.....there may be a few less fish heads given  away
> I knew there was meat in there of course but I had never actually cooked a snapper head myself and was bloody surprised how much there was!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Worked with a guy whose family fished the kaipara for a living, his granny only ate the heads, even on a king snapper the flesh is juicy. She also made shark oil but thats a different story.

----------


## bomber

> Where do you get the pohutukawa wood chips?


Got them from h&f dannevegas 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Snapper fillets,chips and Hollandaise sauce :36 1 8:

----------


## GWH

Gave the new weber kettle it's first burn today









Bloody tasty and moist. For my first run with the charcoal I'm stoked. I'm thinking a bit of pork next.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

> Where do you get the pohutukawa wood chips?


Pohutakawa tree plus equals lots of chips for smoking

----------


## Sideshow

> Pohutakawa tree plus equals lots of chips for smoking


That looks very European? If you want Pohutakawa over here you need to head to Sapin seen a few their :Cool:

----------


## MSL

Just a random google image, too lazy to go to the shed

----------


## veitnamcam

> Pohutakawa tree plus equals lots of chips for smoking


I wouldnt put chain bar lube in a husky either  :Grin:

----------


## Sideshow

:XD: 


> Just a random google image, too lazy to go to the shed

----------


## EeeBees

@MSL, you got the best of them...go Husky...

----------


## Tommy

> Last sat I tried smoked snap and rig at a mates bbq for the first time ever and enjoyed them muchly, so tonight I smoked a snap.
> 
> I knew there was meat in there of course but I had never actually cooked a snapper head myself and was bloody surprised how much there was!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


The meat on the head is easily the nicest too! Do you get big kahawai down there? A decent kahawai head will do a smoked fish pie on its own. Being a slightly more oily fish than snapper it really does well in a hot smoker. My mates fish smoker is just an oil drum, he hangs the whole gutted and scaled fish up by a steel hook and gives it 2 hours. To die for!

----------


## veitnamcam

> The meat on the head is easily the nicest too! Do you get big kahawai down there? A decent kahawai head will do a smoked fish pie on its own. Being a slightly more oily fish than snapper it really does well in a hot smoker. My mates fish smoker is just an oil drum, he hangs the whole gutted and scaled fish up by a steel hook and gives it 2 hours. To die for!


Yep donkys.....I laugh at the "trophy kahawai" on big angry fish and matt watsons shows. 


Will try a head....usually just smoke fillets of kahawai(smaller ones that fit in the smoker) to vac pack and freeze for fish pie.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

8hour slow roasted wild pork.



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Oh I bet that is good VC.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Oh I bet that is good VC.


Falling to bits gelatinous mushiness goodness with a crispy outside Rushy  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Falling to bits gelatinous mushiness goodness with a crispy outside Rushy


Yes I could see that from the photo.

----------


## Dundee

Another useless rooster from the chicken coop :Thumbsup:

----------


## 223nut

Mmmmm yellow chicken fat.... Damn I miss home grown chicken, hate the watery bland supermarket version

----------


## Feral

Wascally Wabbit Pie

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Wascally Wabbit Pie
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Looks good!

----------


## Shearer

> 8hour slow roasted wild pork.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


I shouldn't have looked at that before I cook dinner. That looks delicious.

----------


## Shearer

Home made dinner.
Home grown Broccoli, broad beans, butter beans, french beans, new potatoes, mint sauce and of course roast venison (done in the new Weber bbq). And home made strawberry ice cream for desert.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Home made dinner.
> Home grown Broccoli, broad beans, butter beans, french beans, new potatoes, mint sauce and of course roast venison (done in the new Weber bbq). And home made strawberry ice cream for desert.
> Attachment 60509


Now that  is my kind of meal  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shearer

> Now that  is my kind of meal


For sure.
Forgot to mention the home made lager and Stout before dinner. :Beer:

----------


## veitnamcam

> For sure.
> Forgot to mention the home made lager and Stout before dinner.


Oh stop it!.

----------


## R93

Broad beans should be made extinct😣

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> Broad beans should be made extinct
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


The best bean there is. You actually eat the bean, not the skin.

----------


## Rushy

> The best bean there is. You actually eat the bean, not the skin.


They are great.  I eat both

----------


## Beaker

> Home made dinner.
> Home grown Broccoli, broad beans, butter beans, french beans, new potatoes, mint sauce and of course roast venison (done in the new Weber bbq). And home made strawberry ice cream for desert.
> Attachment 60509


Hell yes!

I'm with r93 though, the broad beans can be given to your enemies...... and even then I think it violates some Geneva convention, as inhumane treatment.....

The rest looks and sounds bloody great!

----------


## Beaker

> They are great.  I eat both


You are a sick person......

----------


## Rushy

I have been called worse.

----------


## bomber

Smoked trout wraps

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Smoked trout wraps
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


That looks the bizo :Thumbsup: ....now I just have to get the wife into trout fishing.

----------


## bomber

> That looks the bizo....now I just have to get the wife into trout fishing.


My wife don't fish, she loves it wen I piss off down river over wise I'm a grumpy old man 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> My wife don't fish, she loves it wen I piss off down river over wise I'm a grumpy old man 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Same but I am a saltwater fisher.

----------


## veitnamcam

Portioned snapper fillet seasoned/floured and beer battered then shallow fried...lime juice and a generic garlic/tarte sauce.



Was pretty average to be fair but then I have never really liked battered fish.

Maybe I am just a fussy prick but in future I will go back to floured and pan fried in butter or smoked.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## FatLabrador

What about having it raw

----------


## Gibo

Im back to just fried in butter bro  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> What about having it raw


Yes I do quite often like this.

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...ish-dish-4368/

----------


## veitnamcam

Pan fried sapper portions on a bed of mashed potato with a hollendaise sauce.




Much better 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Pan fried sapper portions on a bed of mashed potato with a hollendaise sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much better 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


And just about the right amount of pepper.  Could do with a little more but I wouldn't sweat the difference.

----------


## Beaker

> Pan fried sapper portions on a bed of mashed potato with a hollendaise sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much better 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


You should market this - I just paid 60$ for something similar, bit a 1/3 size, and prob not so fresh. 

I feel a new TV show - welders(aka real people) vers wanky chiefs......

My money is on the normal folk.....


Oh, but you forgot the chilli. -1 point  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> You should market this - I just paid 60$ for something similar, bit a 1/3 size, and prob not so fresh. 
> 
> I feel a new TV show - welders(aka real people) vers wanky chiefs......
> 
> My money is on the normal folk.....
> 
> 
> Oh,* but you forgot the chilli.* -1 point


Oh did I now? :Wink: 

A bit of ground chilli along with garlic and herb salt and sometimes smoked paprika goes into the flour the bits are floured with before frying in butter. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker

> Oh did I now?
> 
> A bit of ground chilli along with garlic and herb salt and sometimes smoked paprika goes into the flour the bits are floured with before frying in butter.


Well you didn't say that before !  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## EeeBees

All that delicious fish sort of ruined my cheese on toast... :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## GWH

My first attempt at real lo n slow on the weber using the snake method was definitely a successful event.







5.5 hours at 112 deg C, internal temp got to 100 deg C, melt in the mouth tender and juicy.

----------


## madjon_

Just picking some beans and silver beat,thought I'll Bandicoot the spuds,just flowering.Pity the peas aren't there,they will be ready for Christmas Day an I'll be in Rotovagas. :Sad:

----------


## rambo rem700

Cray tails mmmmm with garlic butter



Smoked chicken and bacon pasta


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Pretzels and salad

----------


## Shearer

Hey @Gibo. Just because the label is green doesn't make it a salad.

----------


## Gibo

> Hey @Gibo. Just because the label is green doesn't make it a salad.


Yes, mum said

----------


## veitnamcam

Peasant meal.





Tasted better than any high dollar meal I have ever had.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

VC that looks brilliant.  I have just had some smoked Kahawai and coleslaw.  Sometimes simple really hits the spot.

----------


## veitnamcam

Tis the season of enduldgence and extravagance.

Sous vied(spelling) Angus fillet



My old standby of never put a untried sauce on the meat saved my arse again.

Epic fail mister Jack Daniels......tooo sweet and no heat.As in no heat at all.
Sweeter than sweet chillie sauce and even less heat than that.   

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## screamO

> Tis the season of enduldgence and extravagance.
> 
> Sous vied(spelling) Angus fillet
> 
> 
> 
> My old standby of never put a untried sauce on the meat saved my arse again.
> 
> Epic fail mister Jack Daniels......tooo sweet and no heat.As in no heat at all.
> ...


Bloody hell, you have some good feeds :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Bloody hell, you have some good feeds


I cant understand why I am such a fat c...  :Grin:

----------


## Shearer

Fresh is best.

----------


## screamO

> Fresh is best.
> Attachment 61287
> Attachment 61288


Mmmm kingfish steaks

----------


## P38

Tonight's feast.




Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

Oh hell Pete, that is just tormenting us.

----------


## P38

> Oh hell Pete, that is just tormenting us.


Dinners at 8 @Rushy

Don't be late ........ Those beauties will be gone a few minutes after  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> Dinners at 8 @Rushy
> 
> Don't be late ........ Those beauties will be gone a few minutes after 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


I am sure they will be Pete.  Now can I get from Wellington to Hastings in three hours?

----------


## Shearer

> I am sure they will be Pete.  Now can I get from Wellington to Hastings in three hours?


Ask Mark Lundy

----------


## P38

> I am sure they will be Pete.  Now can I get from Wellington to Hastings in three hours?


 @Rushy

Change of plans.

Had my son from Wellington ring.

Kinda went like this.......

What you doing Dad?

Just cleaning up after a dive

Did you get anything?

Pfffft! What do you think?

I'll be home on Friday night, save some you fat bastard!

You can Bloody get your own, you know where the Sea is.

I'm brining home my new Girlfriend, she's neve tasted Paua and I need you to make a good impression for me.

So this


Got turned into this


Which was then packed into my Tupperware Pattie Makers which I scored from a Fair for $1. ( see hun they did come in handy)  :Wink: 



Then into the freezer until Friday nights BBQ, where I'm sure to impress said new Girly ....... At least until I strip to my undies and do my infamous high jump belly flop into the pool that is  :Psmiley: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

> @Rushy
> 
> Change of plans.
> 
> Had my son from Wellington ring.
> 
> Kinda went like this.......
> 
> What you doing Dad?
> ...


What do you use for a binding agent if anything in your Paua patties Pete?

----------


## Rushy

Sitting around on the couch in your gruds with your feet up and a scotch in hand will make the right impression Pete

----------


## P38

> What do you use for a binding agent if anything in your Paua patties Pete?


 @veitnamcam

I use an egg and about a table spoon of flour.

I also add about 1/2 an onion.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

> Sitting around on the couch in your gruds with your feet up and a scotch in hand will make the right impression Pete


 @Rushy

Your on to it. :Thumbsup: 

That always impresses my wife too so I'm sure that will impress a potential daughter in law.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

Still slumming it here....
Butterflyed Salmon steak briefly seared.
Smoked snapper fillet.
Lightly fried in butter button mushrooms.
Salad.



Give it a week or so and the wifes chicken nibbles and chips menu will kick back in  

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

Go Mrs Webber!!!!

----------


## Maca49

> @Rushy
> 
> Change of plans.
> 
> Had my son from Wellington ring.
> 
> Kinda went like this.......
> 
> What you doing Dad?
> ...


Geese you farts won't be worth knowing!!!! :O O:

----------


## P38

Ok so tonight's dinner choise number 2.

Homemade Venison sausages and freshly picked sweetcorn.




Cheers
Pete

----------


## Shearer

> Still slumming it here....
> Butterflyed Salmon steak briefly seared.
> Smoked snapper fillet.
> Lightly fried in butter button mushrooms.
> Salad.
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a week or so and the wifes chicken nibbles and chips menu will kick back in  
> ...


Looks good VC.
Like some desert with that?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Looks good VC.
> Like some desert with that?
> Attachment 61320


Got them in the fridge  :Thumbsup: 
Not big on berrys myself but boysenberrys would be my pick.

----------


## Shearer

Raspberries and cream with a bit of Lemonarta cheese cake ice cream. Mmmmmmmm.

----------


## Dundee

> Go Mrs Webber!!!!Attachment 61317


Either a bloody small chicken or a big bloody plate?

----------


## Dundee

Mrs D carved some ham steaks of the leg and BBQed them I just added more flavour. :Grin:

----------


## Mathias

> Mrs D carved some ham steaks of the leg and BBQed them I just added more flavour.
> Attachment 61322


Faark, look at all that train smash shit all over the good tucker  :Grin:

----------


## Shearer

Late dinner tonight but fresh out of the sea.

----------


## bomber

Cheers @mrs dundee for the courgettes..
Homekill Bacon cheese zucchini self crusting quiche ..no watties in sight, just a primo chutney 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Cheers for the snarlers @bomber no vegon shit here :Grin:

----------


## P38

> Cheers for the snarlers @bomber no vegon shit here
> Attachment 61614


  @Dundee


Hahahahaha

With the amount of T-sauce you consume your probally already 90% Vegan.  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## bomber

Is watties sauce just a poor mans fruit chutney 🤔

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> Is watties sauce just a poor mans fruit chutney 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Quite possibly @bomber

After all Tomatoe is a fruit.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## mrs dundee

No worries Bomber looks very yummy,well done.

----------


## rambo rem700

A few cooks over newyears.
Bbq riast lamb


Caught a few trout aswell


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> A few cooks over newyears.
> Bbq riast lamb
> 
> 
> Caught a few trout aswell
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Those trout look awesome like Salmon 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Fresh rig thanks to @gadgetman and chips.


Went back for Salad.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

I don't believe it about the salad.

----------


## veitnamcam

Her indoors has finally decided to start eating "healthy" after  many years of me harping on.
This means we payed 300 dollars for some protein shakes and eat greens.

I actually like a nice fresh salad but after 2weeks of salad with tea(which I like) and a 2liter icecream container of salad for breakfast(morning smoko and not so much  ) Id like some hot veg but spuds was all I could find.

Veni steaks and new potatos liberaly seasoned with real butter and lots of salt and pepper.



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Thinly sliced fresh salmon with sticky rice, nori, dipping sauce and garden veges.

----------


## bomber

Im having trout the wifes having meat patties, apparently you can have too much fresh fish🤔

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

You know you have a BBQ problem when you spend 40 mins getting the coals ready to do a 10 min cook to make a single sandwich for my dinner when the mrs is away.

Piece of wild venison backsteak and streaky bacon both smoked hard indirect, and finished veni by searing directly.

With caramelised onions, baby tomatoes, garlic aioli and a cabernet drizzle, and lettuce straight  from the garden.

OMG, died and gone to heaven, best sammie ever if I don't say so myself.













Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> You know you have a BBQ problem when you spend 40 mins getting the coals ready to do a 10 min cook to make a single sandwich for my dinner when the mrs is away.
> 
> Piece of wild venison backsteak and streaky bacon both smoked hard indirect, and finished veni by searing directly.
> 
> With caramelised onions, baby tomatoes, garlic aioli and a cabernet drizzle, and lettuce straight  from the garden.
> 
> OMG, died and gone to heaven, best sammie ever if I don't say so myself.
> 
> 
> ...


In Duffmans voice "Oh yea"  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

> Thinly sliced fresh salmon with sticky rice, nori, dipping sauce and garden veges.
> Attachment 62163


All washed down with a hearty home brew , no doubt.  :Thumbsup: 

The Salmon was yummy @Shearer. Thanks again.

----------


## veitnamcam

Well over fed Hoggart chops with a bloody nice salad .




Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## rambo rem700

> You know you have a BBQ problem when you spend 40 mins getting the coals ready to do a 10 min cook to make a single sandwich for my dinner when the mrs is away.
> 
> Piece of wild venison backsteak and streaky bacon both smoked hard indirect, and finished veni by searing directly.
> 
> With caramelised onions, baby tomatoes, garlic aioli and a cabernet drizzle, and lettuce straight  from the garden.
> 
> OMG, died and gone to heaven, best sammie ever if I don't say so myself.
> 
> 
> ...


Haha i do the exact same
 1hr just to cook some patties
 Its all in the fun ay.


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Had to post this one. The height of summer home produce..

Wild pork chorizo sausages, bacon and pattie, covered in home made plum sauce. New potatoes, lettuce, carrot, spring onion, tomatoes and beetroot tops out of the garden with a drizzle of basil and olive oil stuff. Got to be good for you.

----------


## Monk

Tea tonight
Beef eye fillet,field mushroom with blue cheese,garlic butter,spud with sour cream and an egg on top.
Home made garlic bread on the side,one of my favourites.

----------


## Shearer

Not dinner but lunch today.


Fresh baked venison mince and vege pie with cheese sauce and kale.

----------


## mikee

> Not dinner but lunch today.
> Attachment 62652
> Attachment 62654
> Fresh baked venison mince and vege pie with cheese sauce and kale.


Been a terrible weekend for eating at our house too.

Friday nights dinner was wild pork bacon with free range organic eggses

Sat was Chili, Lime and Coconut Stiryfry with Crayfish and..................

Tonight was topside venison roast stuffed with garlic cloves (and marinaded iwith avocado oil / thyme and rosemary) served with roasted garlic, parsnip, potatoes  and a side of peas

I guess tomorrow night might be left overs

----------


## bomber

No photos but cheese sauce on fresh homegrown brocolli from @mrs dundee plus i cooked sausages not a wiff of watties in sight😜

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Tea looks alright tonight so far.


Well done wifey I will have a beer while I wait.


Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Dayamn.... Love pizza.  If only your place was just down the road.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Dayamn.... Love pizza.  If only your place was just down the road.


There is a pretty strict dress code at my house Rushy I am not sure you would pass with Waikato under your arm  :Grin:

----------


## Shearer

> Tea looks alright tonight so far.
> 
> 
> Well done wifey I will have a beer while I wait.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


The pizza AND the beer look pretty good alright VC. Fair point about the waikato too.

----------


## Rushy

> There is a pretty strict dress code at my house Rushy I am not sure you would pass with Waikato under your arm


Fair call mate.  It's your house.

----------


## madjon_

Fallow silverside steaks,in brown sugar,soy and honey mustard

----------


## veitnamcam

> Fair call mate.  It's your house.


Youd be welcome any old time ya crusty old bugger....even with that bathwater you call beer  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Youd be welcome any old time ya crusty old bugger....even with that bathwater you call beer


Ditto VC if you are ever mad enough to come to this end of the country.

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 62769
> Fallow silverside steaks,in brown sugar,soy and honey mustard


Ooh do me a favour and slice a thin slice off one of those and eat it raw with that marinade.

----------


## Shearer

Tonights dinner....Kingfish and salmon pissata with fresh garden salad.

----------


## mikee

> Tea looks alright tonight so far.
> 
> 
> Well done wifey I will have a beer while I wait.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Dear Lord, how many you feeding there??

We had Rig for tea courtesy of  @veitnamcam

----------


## veitnamcam

> Dear Lord, how many you feeding there??
> 
> We had Rig for tea courtesy of  @veitnamcam


ahh that is for 3 of us...boys away on camp for a few days.
Tho I did only eat half of mine and will have the other half for smoko(breakfast)

----------


## MSL



----------


## Rushy

> 


See now, that is classy.  I love spuds done like that.  How do you make sure the knife doesn't go right through when preparing?  I have settled for using a chop stick for the knife to stop against.

----------


## Fireflite

A nice snack for dinner

----------


## MSL

Freehand. The best spuds for it are the perlas in the green box

----------


## bomber

Honey soy grilled chicken..grilled corn, and garlic infused homegrown  courgettes... from @mrs dundee cheers and the honeybees from our farm

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

Too good

----------


## mrs dundee

Looks very yummy bomber.

----------


## veitnamcam

Fresh snapper and fresh salad.



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Tuatua fritters, Gurnard and salad. 



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## madjon_

Not quite as healthy,but just as tastey

----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 63028
> Not quite as healthy,but just as tastey


Probably more so!

----------


## Shearer

Window breaking bastard stuffed with bacon and it's own liver alongside home made beetroot relish, roast garden veges and beans.

----------


## Rushy

> Window breaking bastard stuffed with bacon and it's own liver alongside home made beetroot relish, roast garden veges and beans.
> Attachment 63100


Bloody good shit.

----------


## mikee

Tuatua, Wild Bacon and Spinach Patties with salad and fries.

Tuatuas gathered courtesy of  @veitnamcam Fishing Guide extrodinare, Cheers mate

----------


## veitnamcam

Fresh snapper on smashed spud and hollendaise sauce.



Bloody deluxe it was  

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

slow cooked smoked leg of lamb and smoked trout in the new smoker bought today

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Smoker pics please.

----------


## stretch

More goat curry...

3 shoulders, jointed and browned:


6hrs later:


Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> More goat curry...
> 
> 3 shoulders, jointed and browned:
> 
> 
> 6hrs later:
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


What spices are you rockin in that curry?

----------


## madjon_

Steam,ya little buggers

----------


## stretch

> What spices are you rockin in that curry?


This one is just lazy pre-made curry, like Pataks or Taste of India.

----------


## Hunt4life

Impress the missys with Bunny pie...


180degC and 40minutes later...



Mmmmmm



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Impress the missys with Bunny pie...
> 
> 
> 180degC and 40minutes later...
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm
> 
> ...


And you mrs thoughts ?   :Have A Nice Day: 

For me, looks great...".

----------


## Rushy

> Impress the missys with Bunny pie...
> 
> 
> 180degC and 40minutes later...
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm
> 
> ...


Looks really good.

----------


## bomber

> Smoker pics please.


Just a gascraft one from warehouse on special waz $349 got for $229 does the job..used rosemary branches for lamb and mac cubes for trout

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> Just a gascraft one from warehouse on special waz $349 got for $229 does the job..used rosemary branches for lamb and mac cubes for trout
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


 @bomber 

Chuck in some savaloys and some nuts next time you fire it up.

Spread the nuts on some fine mesh.

Both are delicious smoked.

I also smoke hard boiled eggs, num num num.
Just remove the shell from the boiled egg and sit them on the trays

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Marty Henry

> More goat curry...
> 
> 3 shoulders, jointed and browned:
> 
> 
> 6hrs later:
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Show that to people who think goats are just furry reactive targets.

----------


## Dundee

Was a wabbit and cheese pie here tonight :Grin: 

I wasn't going to eat the bloody rabbit food :Grin:

----------


## Hunt4life

> Was a wabbit and cheese pie here tonight
> Attachment 63457
> I wasn't going to eat the bloody rabbit food
> Attachment 63458


Sooogood ay 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Ya can't beat a meal that has been hunted or fished,the mrs reckons I haven't been to the supermarket for at least 6 years now.

----------


## Sparrow

Few of the latest creations………..
this one was based loosely on this recipe, was awesome Goat curry recipe - Recipes - BBC Good Food | Recipe Finder blew the misses away and my sister and brother inlaw over from the U.K who was with me when i shot it (surprised myself too :Have A Nice Day: )

The neighbor returned another goat leg i gave him in this form…he can have another:packman:


and finally shot my first pig last week after i slow cooked a shoulder on the bbq with a few beers sat night the missus knocked up a slaw ,humus and a couple of flat breads on the bbq served with a dollop of plum sauce,
of course this too this was tasty as but she's a chef so that gives her the edge.

----------


## Hunt4life

> Few of the latest creations..Attachment 63459
> this one was based loosely on this recipe, was awesome Goat curry recipe - Recipes - BBC Good Food | Recipe Finder blew the misses away and my sister and brother inlaw over from the U.K who was with me when i shot it (surprised myself too)
> 
> The neighbor returned another goat leg i gave him in this formhe can have another:packman:
> Attachment 63460
> 
> and finally shot my first pig last week after i slow cooked a shoulder on the bbq with a few beers sat night the missus knocked up a slaw ,humus and a couple of flat breads on the bbq served with a dollop of plum sauce,Attachment 63461
> of course this too this was tasty as but she's a chef so that gives her the edge.


Thanks for sharing the recipe link. I have some fresh-ish billy goat back steaks which need some, er, aromatic shielding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sparrow

No worries the missus just reminded me she made me add coconut cream and fresh coriander, and we didn't have the beans, that was a young billy, I gave the very old nanny to the neighbour wasn't expecting it back 😬 Lucky it was good too no idea what he put in it tho

----------


## rambo rem700

Smoked kahawai and snapper wings
For lunch


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Smoked kahawai and snapper wings
> For lunch
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Looks good!

Next time chuck the snapper head in too.....it needs about twice as long as fillets depending on size but the meat up in the head really is the bomb :36 1 8:

----------


## rambo rem700

Cheers man. Ill try it next time. It was the best kahawai ive eaten . Few spices , garlic butter and freah lime juice

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Right you barstards have corrupted me.....I crumbed fish.
Got the wife to get some Panko crumb,I don't think I have ever had it before.
Very spicy flour mixture then egg, panko, shallow fry. 

Snapper and gurnard bits.....was bloody good.



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha ha

----------


## Shearer

> Right you barstards have corrupted me.....I crumbed fish.
> Got the wife to get some Panko crumb,I don't think I have ever had it before.
> Very spicy flour mixture then egg, panko, shallow fry. 
> 
> Snapper and gurnard bits.....was bloody good.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Frys from McDonalds VC?

----------


## Gibo

I love porterhouse

----------


## Rushy

> I love porterhouse
> Attachment 63769


Washed down with the elixir of life Gibo.  You class act you!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Frys from McDonalds VC?


Countdown.

----------


## Shearer

> Countdown.


Looks bloody good.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Looks bloody good.


I prefer chips to fries but I dont do the shopping.

----------


## Shearer

I would be more than happy with either. Gotta have my starch to wash down all that protein.

----------


## mikee

> Right you barstards have corrupted me.....I crumbed fish.
> Got the wife to get some Panko crumb,I don't think I have ever had it before.
> Very spicy flour mixture then egg, panko, shallow fry. 
> 
> Snapper and gurnard bits.....was bloody good.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Looks real tasty but you should have oven baked it as tis much more healthier.........................apparently  :Grin:

----------


## R93

> Washed down with the elixir of life Gibo.  You class act you!


All it does is emphasize how good the steak was Rushy.

Probably get the same result drinking moose piss😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Looks real tasty but you should have oven baked it as tis much more healthier.........................apparently


I only Bake Patagonian Toothfish.

----------


## Shearer

Mussel chowder with white toast.

----------


## Beaker

> Mussel chowder with white toast.
> Attachment 63781


That had better be normal butter to... not that plastic shot, or reduced fat and modified taste stuff......

----------


## Shearer

> That had better be normal butter to... not that plastic shot, or reduced fat and modified taste stuff......


Absolutely full fat butter, just like the milk we get.

----------


## Munsey

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk


Ohhh you barstard !

----------


## kiwi39

Nice feed tonight .... venison steaks with a beef and berry jus

----------


## kiwijames

More a breakfast man myself. 
Buttermilk pancakes, bacon and bananas with a splash of maple syrup.

----------


## MSL

> Ohhh you barstard !


Yeah, where the fuck are the legs?

----------


## Rushy

> More a breakfast man myself. 
> Buttermilk pancakes, bacon and bananas with a splash of maple syrup.


There is a great deal in that picture that indicates you are left handed KJ.

----------


## kiwijames

> There is a great deal in that picture that indicates you are left handed KJ.


Good observation skills. 
Very left handed.

----------


## rambo rem700

Rolled roast pork in the rain tonight. On the weberq


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## muzza

I can clearly say that sliced paua done in Pams Honey Soy Simmer Sauce is a waste of perfectly good paua , and Pams sauce will not be infesting my storage cupboard again , ever

----------


## rambo rem700

Crispy duck breast. Parsnip puree



Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Crispy duck breast. Parsnip puree
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Lost me at parsnip.


Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Last night.

Wild veni sausages.


Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Tonight was roast chicken so of course I went fishing instead.

Fresh Kahawai top loin thinly sliced....2minute "sear" in lemon juice then on the plate with wasabi and soy sauce. 



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Had to have seconds. 



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Eating like a king lately bro  :Thumbsup:

----------


## mrs dundee

Leasts he cooks

----------


## Rushy

> Leasts he cooks


Mrs D go on strike and tell Dundee I said it was his turn to cook.

----------


## Monk

Black gold fritters followed by butterfish burger.Bit full now.

----------


## Beaker

No pics, but - ox tail stew (started cooking yesterday....), with mashed purple potatoes (with heaps of butter and full fat milk), fried mushrooms, and corn from garden ....
Bloody good  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Slow roast mutton in the crock pot,roast spuds and yorkshire puddings.  The poms will love the yorkshire @Pengy @Scouser   Now i WILL SIT BACK AND TAKE THE ABUSE :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Slow roast mutton in the crock pot,roast spuds and yorkshire puddings.  The poms will love the yorkshire @Pengy @Scouser   Now i WILL SIT BACK AND TAKE THE ABUSE
> Attachment 65194


At least it is only on the spuds in the photo....we all know what happened after you took that tho ay  :Wink:  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Dundee

Wrong VC watties on spuds gravey on meat and yorkshires eaten last to clean up the plate :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

No wonder you're a midget, wheres ya bloody veges

----------


## Scouser

Dunners, you need 'lashings' of gravy on that dinner, the Yorkshires look great, well done Mrs Dundee  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

> Slow roast mutton in the crock pot,roast spuds and yorkshire puddings.  The poms will love the yorkshire @Pengy @Scouser   Now i WILL SIT BACK AND TAKE THE ABUSE
> Attachment 65194


Always wondered why it is called a pudding, when you eat it with meat.
The meat should be Beef though, as any  Pom will tell you.

----------


## Rushy

> Always wondered why it is called a pudding, when you eat it with meat.
> The meat should be Beef though, as any  Pom will tell you.


Dundee wouldn't know what beef looked like if a cow stuck its arse in his face ........ Oh hang on a minute.

----------


## mrs dundee

> Mrs D go on strike and tell Dundee I said it was his turn to cook.


Rushy,we wouldnt get anything lol,he probably  get take aways,,if we be lucky.

----------


## mrs dundee

> Always wondered why it is called a pudding, when you eat it with meat.
> The meat should be Beef though, as any  Pom will tell you.


yeah pengy it should be beef but sean said gee mum we haven't had dumplings for awhileso yeah yum,easy as to make.

----------


## muzza

Love the meat , wouldnt cross the street for either of the veges on offer . Looks great though .

----------


## GWH

Just taken the leg of mutton off to rest



Done hot and fast indirect on the weber kettle, a bit of hickory on the coals for some smokey goodness.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

The wife's homemade flat breads are real good.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Green lip mussels entrée. 



Still twitching panko crumbed brim fillets and bloody good fish and chips shop chips.



Brim is a snapper less than about 450mm for you north islanders 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Green lip mussels entrée. 
> 
> 
> 
> Still twitching panko crumbed brim fillets and bloody good fish and chips shop chips.
> 
> 
> 
> Brim is a snapper less than about 450mm for you north islanders 
> ...


So if it is a snapper then why not call it that.

----------


## veitnamcam

> So if it is a snapper then why not call it that.


Because it cannot snap only nibble its too bloody small to snap duh.....bloody NIs must be all that shit beer  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Because it cannot snap only nibble its too bloody small to snap duh.....bloody NIs must be all that shit beer


450 mm is a decent sized snapper up here VC.

----------


## veitnamcam

> 450 mm is a decent sized snapper up here VC.


I see 20-30 pounders all the time on TV! 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Brim and Trevally in lime juice going into the fridge to "cook"



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Very nice VC.

----------


## Monk

Pan fried flounder and mussels tonight

----------


## Rushy

You guys live like Kings.

----------


## Dynastar27

nothing beats a hunting trip when @Scribe brings flounder ae @Rushy

----------


## Rushy

> nothing beats a hunting trip when @Scribe brings flounder ae @Rushy


True that.

----------


## veitnamcam

@Rushy 

It is flounder season.




I will get away with a few meals like this but most will be filleted.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Woohoo good on ya VC.  That is fine eating.

----------


## sako75

Got home this afternoon and there was a snapper waiting to be filleted for dinner  :Cool:

----------


## Shearer

Crisping up a bit of salmon fat before consumption.

----------


## GWH

2 packets of very cheap beef cheeks.



Trimmed and rubbed up





7.5 hours on this



The last 30 mins I put on a plum and port glaze

And this is the result



Absolutely delicious 





Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> 2 packets of very cheap beef cheeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Trimmed and rubbed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh yesss.

I can see the sinew has gelatinised and that means awesomeness  :Thumbsup:   :36 1 8:

----------


## GWH

It sure does ;-)

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Damn that looks good.

----------


## veitnamcam

@stingray What a bounty you provided.









A bloody good feed for the whole family without even looking at the fillets!

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

Sometimes you just can't beat simple.



Num Num Num.  :Psmiley: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sometimes you just can't beat simple.
> 
> Attachment 65778
> 
> Num Num Num. 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Im pretty simple and sometimes I have a win so yes that makes perfect sense  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Slow cooked venison roast

----------


## Dundee

Lunch venison sandwiches :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## BRADS

> Lunch venison sandwiches
> Attachment 65851


You've stretched that venison out mate
Need some more?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

I'll get back to you on that one thanks @BRADS,freezer is fairly full at the mo as the eldest is back home and brought all his meat.

----------


## BRADS

> I'll get back to you on that one thanks @BRADS,freezer is fairly full at the mo as the eldest is back home and brought all his meat.


Free milker?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

> Lunch venison sandwiches
> Attachment 65851


Hang on.... @Dundee is that gravy on your sandwiches something wrong

----------


## Dundee

> Hang on.... @Dundee is that gravy on your sandwiches something wrong


Gravy on the meat bro see last nights meal :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

The wife has gone to the city today and hopefully brings back a 5litre flagon of the good stuff :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

YES!!! :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> Free milker?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Just a border. :Thumbsup:

----------


## P38

> Just a border.


And part time free relief Milker for when the fish are biting  :Thumbsup: 


Cheers
Pete

----------


## stretch

More goat curry. 4 legs that had been sitting in the fridge for 5 days. Vindaloo packet sauce x2 plus some onions at the bottom.

----------


## TimeRider

> More goat curry. 4 legs that had been sitting in the fridge for 5 days. Vindaloo packet sauce x2 plus some onions at the bottom.


Looks good.

----------


## Rushy

Enjoy your dinner Stretch.

----------


## stretch

8hrs later. You're missing out, @Rushy.

----------


## Rushy

> 8hrs later. You're missing out, @Rushy.


Well you could bring it around if you wanted.

----------


## veitnamcam

> 8hrs later. You're missing out, @Rushy.


I bloody love stews/currys. 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> I bloody love stews/currys. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


And that meat is from some of Auckland's finest cross bred mongrel goats VC.

----------


## stretch

> Well you could bring it around if you wanted.


Happy to prep some and bring it up next time.

----------


## Rushy

> Happy to prep some and bring it up next time.


Ha ha ha ha nah not necessary.

----------


## Dundee

Watties back and about time for a refill :Grin: 

Potato bake and snarlers tonight :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Fallow shoulder and home kill lamb shanks stew.



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Wifeys home made sushi  




Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

I bet your sinuses are clear VC.  Look at that Wasabe.

----------


## veitnamcam

Yep she is good stuff alright Rushy.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## screamO



----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 66327


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? Jealous much.

----------


## madjon_

Fish chowder

----------


## veitnamcam

Flounder fillets and chips

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## madjon_

Brunch Fallow stew :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chur Bay

Slow Roast Wild Pork Leg. 
Cooked all day on a hundred degrees on a bed of vegetables, drizzled with Olive Oil and a paprika rub. 
Fukn Beudiful

----------


## Gibo

For @Dundee. You only need to kill it once my mate  :Grin:  

Oh and im having chick pea curry for tea  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Dundee

Having chick urine curry @Gibo that is disgusting :Psmiley:  :Sick: 

The turkey I shot was tastey but a bit tuff the lads got the drumbsticks.
Mrs D and I had a breast each from the bird.
 :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

The curry was actually bloody good mate

----------


## Rushy

> The curry was actually bloody good mate


Bloody good and chick peas are not something that can be put together Gibo.

----------


## Gibo

> Bloody good and chick peas are not something that can be put together Gibo.


You underestimate my lady uncle, she us a bloody whiz

----------


## Rushy

> You underestimate my lady uncle, she us a bloody whiz


She may well be Gibo but chick pease are shite.

----------


## veitnamcam

> She may well be Gibo but chick pease are shite.


No chick pees are pees....shite is an entirly different matter altogether.

----------


## Dundee

I'm still confused on @Gibos meal. Chick peas curry sounds like shite to me :XD:

----------


## Rushy

> I'm still confused on @Gibos meal. Chick peas curry sounds like shite to me


You are not confused Dundee.  Technically VC is correct but although I love curry, I can't stand chick peas.  I would rather eat rolled up cardboard.

----------


## Gibo

> You are not confused Dundee.  Technically VC is correct but although I love curry, I can't stand chick peas.  I would rather eat rolled up cardboard.


I call bullshit, it had home made haloumi cheese through it too, you would have scoffed it!!

----------


## veitnamcam

Fat as Fallow back steak salad.
I would have had more steak but the wife left me not much steak to cook and a bloody big bowl of salad  

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

The scraps ya poor bugger :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> The scraps ya poor bugger


You know it! Im sure you have been in my shoes many times.(if a little too big  :Wink: )

----------


## 223nut

> Fat as Fallow back steak salad.
> I would have had more steak but the wife left me not much steak to cook and a bloody big bowl of salad  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Good to see its cooked right... So many people go to all the effort of getting some venison only to murder it all over again

----------


## veitnamcam

Panko crumbed snapper pieces and chips.



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

Venison, Bacon and Beetroot slow cooked for 8 hours in balsamic vinegar and orange juice with onions and thyme  :Psmiley:  :thumbsup



Washed down with a good old DB Draught.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

> Venison, Bacon and Beetroot slow cooked for 8 hours in balsamic vinegar and orange juice with onions and thyme  :thumbsup
> 
> Attachment 66706
> 
> Washed down with a good old DB Draught. 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Ohhh that sounds good!

----------


## P38

> Ohhh that sounds good!


 @veitnamcam

Sure was  :Psmiley:  :Psmiley:  :Psmiley: 

Best thing is there's enough left over for lunch tomorrow ........ However, It's probably even odds at the moment that it wont make it past midnight.  :ORLY: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

What the hell are you doing drinking a beginners beer Pete?

----------


## P38

> What the hell are you doing drinking a beginners beer Pete?


 @Rushy

Reminiscing over my misspent youth ......... Fu*k I was a little bastard  :36 1 11: but man did I have some good times!  :Thumbsup: 

Oh and I'm pleased to see your slowly coming to your senses with the realisation, and admission in a public forum, that DB Draught is an "Actual Beer" albeit a beginners beer, unlike that King of pretenders Willies weasel wiss.  :Wink: 

You should try some DB Draught Rushy ..... It went down bloody well with my dinner.  :Psmiley: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> @Rushy
> 
> Reminiscing over my misspent youth ......... Fu*k I was a little bastard but man did I have some good times! 
> 
> Oh and I'm pleased to see your slowly coming to your senses with the realisation, and admission in a public forum, that DB Draught is an "Actual Beer" albeit a beginners beer, unlike that King of pretenders Willies weasel wiss. 
> 
> You should try some DB Draught Rushy ..... It went down bloody well with my dinner. 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Pete, being a person that drinks the King of beers I have no need to regress to a training beer.

----------


## Shootm

No one home here tonight, so venny burger for me.

----------


## veitnamcam

I cant like that....white bread and Tui  :Omg:

----------


## P38

> No one home here tonight, so venny burger for me.
> 
> 
> Attachment 66883



 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

From this.....

Too this :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 223nut

> From this.....
> Attachment 66994
> Too this
> Attachment 66995


Only way to go these days

----------


## Dreamer

Leg of lamb tonight. Am loving the Weber bbq, haven't used the oven for cooking roasts since I got it 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

> Leg of lamb tonight. Am loving the Weber bbq, haven't used the oven for cooking roasts since I got it 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Weber kettle?

I love mine, simple smoked chicken last night



Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

I love those last two posts as there is no vegan spu added :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Dreamer

> Weber kettle?
> 
> I love mine, simple smoked chicken last night
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


No, Q2000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

> No, Q2000
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They do a dam good job, but the coals take it to another level ;-)

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## JasonW

> From this.....
> Attachment 66994
> Too this
> Attachment 66995


I thought that was a cat for a sec!

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Made a snapper curry!
Never really eaten currys before other than curried egg.....More of a chillie man.
Inspired by an article in the fishing paper I broed this up.

 Shops all closed I made do with stuff I could find and made some "garlic bread" toast.

Shit it was good! Will be doing again.

----------


## Dundee

> I thought that was a cat for a sec!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with pussy :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

Hot smoked a Hoggart rack tonight in the fish smoker in the bbq....was a bloody fatty animal and I trimmed most of it off then coated with garlic and herb salt and into the smoker for a hour and a half with a 50/50 mix of fine manuka chips and coarse Mesquite and Hickory chips.

Shit it was good....will be doing more often.

----------


## Beaker

The rack looks great.

Did the smoking make the pumpkin taste good?

----------


## Beaker

Bit of a drive today. Home, unload and a quick supermarket trip for the weeks stuff.... grabbed some lamb chops, organic , never had before from supermarket.  Rather good.... kids and wife had chicken soup etc..... after eating healthy all weekend I went for a rather simple dinner -

----------


## Gibo

> Made a snapper curry!
> Never really eaten currys before other than curried egg.....More of a chillie man.
> Inspired by an article in the fishing paper I broed this up.
> 
>  Shops all closed I made do with stuff I could find and made some "garlic bread" toast.
> 
> Shit it was good! Will be doing again.


Do a chick pea curry next  :Grin:  @Rushy really rates it too  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Do a chick pea curry next  @Rushy really rates it too


You bloody shit stirrer Gibo.  I do not now and nor will I ever, endorse chick pea anything.

----------


## Gibo

> You bloody shit stirrer Gibo.  I do not now and nor will I ever, endorse chick pea anything.


I just had it again tonight, its bloody good but the chilli my wife gave me to test heat fucked me good and proper, shel bloody keep

----------


## veitnamcam

> I just had it again tonight, its bloody good but the chilli my wife gave me to test heat fucked me good and proper, shel bloody keep


Ive been sneaking a little wee bit of chillie into anything I can for many years now and have slowly built up the wifes tolerance to the point that she can eat a couple of strong salt and vinegar chips now!

----------


## veitnamcam

Over half a kilo of prime beef rump 

And some bloody awesome mushrooms. 

It actually stuffed me....I couldn't quite finish it.



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

Roast hogget and veggies accompanied with a most excellent local Dark Beer compliments of  @BRADS and  @kiwijames

The hogget was falling off the bone, mouth watering full of flavour.  :Psmiley: 

The Black Beer is full of flavour and easily better than most commercial beers of this type that I have tasted recently.  :Beer: 

Cheers fellas  :Thumbsup: 



Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

Half your bloody luck Pete.

----------


## screamO

last nights snack

----------


## 223nut

> last nights snack
> Attachment 67427


Nice bib!

----------


## R93

Had a great couple weeks on the fallow. Now it is time to enjoy the meat overseas hunters couldn't take home😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Had a great couple weeks on the fallow. Now it is time to enjoy the meat overseas hunters couldn't take home
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Would you like a courier address to send some of that to? 
Being a good bastard, I can help out with your over supply issue... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> Would you like a courier address to send some of that to? 
> Being a good bastard, I can help out with your over supply issue...


As a matter of fact. I was just now stuffing my face with it I said to the family every other bastard can get stuffed this year. I ant givin any of this away. It was soooooo friggen good.

 My freezer seems to be like the local 4 square except I don't hear a till ring when it gets pilfered 😆

Friggen cook gave a heap of my salmon away to family that are perfectly able to catch it. It will be a swift divorce if any of this fallow goes missing.

You wouldn't like it anyway Shaun. It is off a few rutting bucks. Their gut bags were empty and red. 😆



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> As a matter of fact. I was just now stuffing my face with it I said to the family every other bastard can get stuffed this year. I ant givin any of this away. It was soooooo friggen good.
> 
>  My freezer seems to be like the local 4 square except I don't hear a till ring when it gets pilfered 
> 
> Friggen cook gave a heap of my salmon away to family that are perfectly able to catch it. It will be a swift divorce if any of this fallow goes missing.
> 
> You wouldn't like it anyway Shaun. It is off a few rutting bucks. Their gut bags were empty and red. 
> 
> 
> ...


I really think you should send some and I provide feedback weather I like it or not  :Have A Nice Day: 

Maybe send some salmon to as a starter......

----------


## R93

> I really think you should send some and I provide feedback weather I like it or not 
> 
> Maybe send some salmon to as a starter......


Got no friggen salmon left. 😭

When your next in Gaymouth I will cook ya a feed.
Has to be done on the Webber familyQ
too really appreciate it. 
Anyone that uses one will know what I am talking about when it comes to steak 😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Was thereon the weekend.... and reefton... won't be back for a while now.

I hear ya on cooking method.....

----------


## R93

> Was thereon the weekend.... and reefton... won't be back for a while now.
> 
> I hear ya on cooking method.....


Might be freezer burnt by the time your back then?

Oh well I will just have to chuck it or feed it to the new pup😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Might be freezer burnt by the time your back then?
> 
> Oh well I will just have to chuck it or feed it to the new pup
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Prick.

----------


## oraki

Home alone, so making do with what I can find

----------


## LOC

> From this.....
> Attachment 66994
> Too this
> Attachment 66995


would have fooled me for a Cat if you had a plate of Black Bean 'Beef' under that photo

----------


## Ryan

> Attachment 67484
> Home alone, so making do with what I can find


Pretty tragic. No food or beer.

----------


## Beaker

Not even that pissed and these burgers are fantastic - whitelady, king burger - 


Bloody nice and none left now...

----------


## Rushy

> Not even that pissed and these burgers are fantastic - whitelady, king burger - 
> Attachment 67496
> 
> Bloody nice and none left now...


It has been a while for me but the White Lady is the Shizz.  Where does she park these days?

----------


## Beaker

Commerce street.

I read the sign, and I think it was 67 years of continual opening every night. Quite a achievement.

----------


## mrs dundee

> Attachment 67484
> Home alone, so making do with what I can find


 Looks like you like yr sauce too,got the right beer their.

----------


## Dundee

Last night the fucken chook that lays no eggs :Wtfsmilie: 

Very nice indeed :Grin: 
Tonight few spuds and gravey from last night meal added to bacon and egg pie :Wink:

----------


## Beaker

Was sounding and looking great - then the vegemite.........

----------


## veitnamcam

> last nights snack
> Attachment 67427


That was me last night too!
Home made salmon pizza (she did bloody good too) and half a cray tail each.
I painstakingly removed all the meat from the body and legs so the wife could make a morney tonight.....she put it with spaghetti and bacon and stuff and couldn't taste or see it  



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## oraki

> Looks like you like yr sauce too,got the right beer their.


If there's meat, RTF goes on it. It is a food group, that's my vege component

----------


## Dundee

RTF @oraki?

----------


## oraki

> RTF @oraki?


Red tucker fxxker/fixer. You choose :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

@R93 calls it train smash. Its the source of gods and no alcohol :Wink:

----------


## R93

> @R93 calls it train smash. Its the source of gods and no alcohol


Na. I call it Tucker F#@ker.

Has its place but you sir are single handed keeping the factory in business  😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Someone has to support @P38 job. :Grin: 

Dundee survival kit. :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Someone has to support @P38 job.
> 
> Dundee survival kit.
> Attachment 67502


I can almost live with the tucker fuker abuse of any food that must pass your lips and while the bombers may not be super classy its a decent beer compared to say a Tui but this constant un patriotic vegemite praise makes me want to say "Fuck of to Awestruckinfailier" horibble shit that it is.....cant start a stew with that!
Marmite is the choice of real Kiwis and rightly so!.....next thing you will be changing to Heinz ffs

----------


## Rushy

> I can almost live with the tucker fuker abuse of any food that must pass your lips and while the bombers may not be super classy its a decent beer compared to say a Tui but this constant un patriotic vegemite praise makes me want to say "Fuck of to Awestruckinfailier" horibble shit that it is.....cant start a stew with that!
> Marmite is the choice of real Kiwis and rightly so!.....next thing you will be changing to Heinz ffs


You tell him VC.

----------


## 223nut

> Commerce street.
> 
> I read the sign, and I think it was 67 years of continual opening every night. Quite a achievement.


Bloody hell, missus has been at it for 23 years for 6 month stints all day every day, only part time compared to that lady

----------


## P38

> Last night the fucken chook that lays no eggs
> Attachment 67498Attachment 67499
> Very nice indeed
> Tonight few spuds and gravey from last night meal added to bacon and egg pie
> Attachment 67500Attachment 67501


 @Dundee

It would be bloody hard to lays eggs once you've been roasted  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## oraki

This is what's supposed to be on the table @Dundee
Non of that unpatriotic crap. Next time you'll be asked to hand in your Kiwi card

----------


## Dundee

jeeze only a 4litre flagon of watties down there....shame :Grin:

----------


## oraki

This is the real deal. Non of that watered down catering stuff around here :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

> I can almost live with the tucker fuker abuse of any food that must pass your lips and while the bombers may not be super classy its a decent beer compared to say a Tui but this constant un patriotic vegemite praise makes me want to say "Fuck of to Awestruckinfailier" horibble shit that it is.....cant start a stew with that!
> Marmite is the choice of real Kiwis and rightly so!.....next thing you will be changing to Heinz ffs


Bro, he is an aussie

----------


## veitnamcam

> Bro, he is an aussie


I sorta figured that from the forum handle but he has been here how long now? Buy Kiwi made!

----------


## Gibo

Too bloody long  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee



----------


## Beaker

Rib eye roast ( steaks for later)


Turned into this on the BBQ -



Was rather nice......

----------


## Beaker

And tonight's dinner -


Salmon, home made pork and prawn dumplings, west coast si whitebait, bluff oysters, and vennie sausages.....


Rather nice....  :Have A Nice Day:  (bit of understatement - it was f Ing brilliant!)

Oh and there was some salad stuff off to the side.....

----------


## R93

You're definitely not getting any of my Fallow stash😆


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> And tonight's dinner -
> Attachment 67662
> 
> Salmon, home made pork and prawn dumplings, west coast si whitebait, bluff oysters, and vennie sausages.....
> 
> 
> Rather nice....  (bit of understatement - it was f Ing brilliant!)
> 
> Oh and there was some salad stuff off to the side.....


Can't wait for you to move to Auckland can we tommy?

----------


## Gibo

> Can't wait for you to move to Auckland can we tommy?


Why? None of those ingredients are from that shit hole  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

Mate we have these things called shops up here.  I know you fellahs down the hill are still into bartering but I am sure there will be a trader set up a shop there sometime in the next twenty years

----------


## screamO

now I'm very happy having the above dropped off.........my problem is I tend to over indulge  :XD:  I've just had my 7th paua and a shit load of mussels. .....I will update in the morning  :Sick:

----------


## Rushy

I reckon that will be after you get off the dunny.

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 67730
> Attachment 67731
> now I'm very happy having the above dropped off.........my problem is I tend to over indulge  I've just had my 7th paua and a shit load of mussels. .....I will update in the morning


Is the coke any good?

----------


## veitnamcam

.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


OK...
Looks like white bait fritter, squid rings and a sausage roll. Nothing wrong with that I guess.

----------


## veitnamcam

Garlic bread!

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> Garlic bread!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Ok. That makes all the difference. Food of champions.

----------


## Dundee

Bloody hell @screamO I thought you had a cat on your plate :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## sako75

I had a piece of backsteak vacuum packed in the fridge asking to be eaten. After all it had been hung for 4 days and was 15 days since shot.
Hatched a cunning plan. Sautéed red onion and garlic in Rice Bran oil. Oiled backsteak then salt and ground pepper before frying both sides for 30sec then into the oven for 20min at 180deg and the wrapped in foil and rested  
Was a little over done but very tender

----------


## Beaker

Home made Peking duck. Didn't cut it up according to the Chinese 'rules', but tasted rather nice -



And due to doing in a oven, now have some great duck fat for roast spuds......  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Very nice"

----------


## nevereadyfreddy

My little effort today from a young stag and also a hind shot on tuesday.  5kg ven fore and offcuts. Mrs caseroled it in the slow cooker and I made the pies with it.

----------


## sako75

While on the subject of minced venison, Saturday nights dinner was

Venison Lasagna

----------


## Ryan

The sight of all those peas made my stomach turn...  :Sick:

----------


## nevereadyfreddy

> While on the subject of minced venison, Saturday nights dinner was
> 
> Venison Lasagna 
> 
> Attachment 68071


Am going to buy a mincer today. Have salamis and sausages from Nick at Kaimai venison and they are beautiful but wouldnt mind making my own, plus mince etc.

----------


## Gibo

Shes always a gamble going rare at a hotel, fingers crossed

----------


## P38

> Shes always a gamble going rare at a hotel, fingers crossed


Just be careful you don't end up with one of them Kamo Bush Pigs hanging off ya arm mate  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> Just be careful you don't end up with one of them Kamo Bush Pigs hanging off ya arm mate 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Oh come on Pete, there's nothing wrong with a Waka blonde.

----------


## P38

Lamb Shanks slow cooked in chopped tomatoes and other stuff. 

Num num num  :Psmiley: 

There may even be one left over for lunch tomorrow too.  :Have A Nice Day: 


Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

There wouldn't be one left in my house Pete.  I always have room for another shank.

----------


## P38

Saving it for lunch tomorrow @Rushy

Took a fair bit of will power I can tell you, 

Was so tender and juicy l could have just about sucked the meat from the bone with a straw.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

Last of the venny roasts.

gravey yum

----------


## veitnamcam

> Last of the venny roasts.
> Attachment 68920
> gravey yum
> Attachment 68921


Did ya steak any of it Dundee?
Steak and mince/sausages/salami are the go for veni in my opinion, dont get me wrong I like a veni roast too occasionaly but I only ever do one small one out of an animal....i like steak too much  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sparrow

We had this for tea the other night was that good missus thought she would put it on her page for any other duck widows or chaps short on ideas! Hope this link works.https://www.facebook.com/waikukubeac...PAGES_TIMELINE

Sorry not trying to advertise just scroll down to the duck bit, tried to go direct but no luck. Cheers

----------


## Dundee

It was a roast we have @BRADS to thank

----------


## Rushy

> Did ya steak any of it Dundee?
> Steak and mince/sausages/salami are the go for veni in my opinion, dont get me wrong I like a veni roast too occasionaly but I only ever do one small one out of an animal....i like steak too much


I am in your camp VC.  I never roast venison. Why accept average when you can have it soo much better as a steak?

----------


## Angus_A

Had Carls Jr for the first time today, burger wasn't anything to write home about but their milkshakes were godly.

----------


## Rushy

> Had Carls Jr for the first time today, burger wasn't anything to write home about but their milkshakes were godly.


You are being to kind Angus, their burgers taste like crap.  And that is coming from someone who is partial to a burger or two.

----------


## Angus_A

> You are being to kind Angus, their burgers taste like crap.  And that is coming from someone who is partial to a burger or two.


I mean compared to other fast food burgers i've had it was nice that the cardboard patty was flavourful cardboard at least.

----------


## Beaker

> You are being to kind Angus, their burgers taste like crap.  And that is coming from someone who is partial to a burger or two.


White Lady bus (akl) burgers...... very nice - and even nice while sober.  :Have A Nice Day:  

Kiwi natural, thick shakes - very nice. Mint choc chip.....

----------


## Angus_A

> White Lady bus (akl) burgers...... very nice - and even nice while sober.  
> 
> Kiwi natural, thick shakes - very nice. Mint choc chip.....��


Oh yeah? I'll check it out

----------


## Rushy

> White Lady bus (akl) burgers...... very nice - and even nice while sober.  
> 
> Kiwi natural, thick shakes - very nice. Mint choc chip.....��


Now there is a recommendation.

----------


## Gibo

> White Lady bus (akl) burgers...... very nice - and even nice while sober.  
> 
> Kiwi natural, thick shakes - very nice. Mint choc chip.....��


Nah velvet burger shits on them  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

> Nah velvet burger shits on them


Where are they then? Will need to validate that claim.....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> Where are they then? Will need to validate that claim.....


Fort St, where else  :Wink:

----------


## P38

Poached Eggs on Toast  :Psmiley: 


Washed down with a couple of fingers of Irish  :Thumbsup: 


Because sometimes simple hits the spot just right  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

> Poached Eggs on Toast 
> Attachment 69062
> 
> Washed down with a couple of fingers of Irish 
> Attachment 69064
> 
> Because sometimes simple hits the spot just right 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Hell yes!
Big fan of that for breakfast(the eggs not the whisky....thats for after 7am)

PS I can get two eggs on each piece of toast  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker

> Fort St, where else


I shall try and provide feedback....  :Have A Nice Day: 
https://www.velvetburger.co.nz/menu/

----------


## Rushy

> I shall try and provide feedback.... 
> https://www.velvetburger.co.nz/menu/


Do so, we need a report.  Also FYI, I had dinner at a place last night that we should go to when you are back in this neck of the woods (Tommy as well).   Their signature beer was excellent and the lamb shanks fell off the bone. Close to home for me as well.

----------


## P38

> Do so, we need a report.  Also FYI, I had dinner at a place last night that we should go to when you are back in this neck of the woods (Tommy as well).   Their signature beer was excellent and the lamb shanks fell off the bone. Close to home for me as well.


 @Rushy

 :Useless:  :Useless: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> @Rushy
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


When I take Beaker there I will take some shots.  There had a tapestry of the Maonarch of the Glen on the wall.

----------


## Angus_A

Uncle asked me to cook tonight 

Beer braised bratwurst, rocket salad tucked underneath dressed with kimchi and lime mayo, caramalized the onions the brats cooked in a little and put a bit of smoked paprika in. 
Bloody beautiful.

----------


## Gibo

That looks bloody good gus

----------


## Angus_A

Some really tasty beer to wash it down too

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Do so, we need a report.  Also FYI, I had dinner at a place last night that we should go to when you are back in this neck of the woods (Tommy as well).   Their signature beer was excellent and the lamb shanks fell off the bone. Close to home for me as well.


 @Rushy you missed a good Japanese pig-out the other night with Tommy and Beaker. Maybe we need to repeat it?
 @Angus_A Vultures' Lane Craft Beer Bar next time and I will send you a map so you don't get lost  :Grin:  or Burgerfuel is something like food.

----------


## Angus_A

> @Rushy you missed a good Japanese pig-out the other night with Tommy and Beaker. Maybe we need to repeat it?
>  @Angus_A Vultures' Lane Craft Beer Bar next time and I will send you a map so you don't get lost  or Burgerfuel is something like food.


Keen as, yes please do!

----------


## Rushy

> @Rushy you missed a good Japanese pig-out the other night with Tommy and Beaker. Maybe we need to repeat it?
>  @Angus_A Vultures' Lane Craft Beer Bar next time and I will send you a map so you don't get lost  or Burgerfuel is something like food.


Yeh it is good food at that place.

----------


## veitnamcam

@Pengy dropped me off some rather special chillie today at work.
I like spicy/hot stuff but am a long way short of a chillie geek.







The fleshy part was unusually juicy and sweet for a chillie and really refreshing with a delayed burn that was hot but not offensive .....haven't eaten seeds yet tho.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> Uncle asked me to cook tonight 
> 
> Beer braised bratwurst, rocket salad tucked underneath dressed with kimchi and lime mayo, caramalized the onions the brats cooked in a little and put a bit of smoked paprika in. 
> Bloody beautiful. 
> 
> Attachment 69107


 @Angus_A

I want one  :Psmiley: 


No two ............. No all three 


 :Psmiley:  :Psmiley:  :Psmiley: 


Cheers
Pete

----------


## Beaker

No pics, but due to moving had to empty a freezer..... white bait, lamb roast (on BBQ by headlamp.), some bluff oysters, and finished with cheese cake and great vanilla ice-cream. Bloody great!

The only let down was this beer -

----------


## Beaker

Dinner the other night. Hot pot - half and half. Hot and spicey and other mushroom and pork.
F the spicey was spicey - both me and mate are used to hot, and I had sweat running down my neck - the burn was high...... but bloody great feed.

----------


## veitnamcam

Fresh flounder....out of the dingy and into the freezer to euthanize.
Decapitated then filleted fillets onto a frozen plate.
Rough marinade of fresh chopped chillie,crushed garlic,crushed dill,smoked paprika.
5min in that. excess wiped off,seasoned floured and pan fried in butter.

Less than an hour from alive to delicious  



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Fresh flounder....out of the dingy and into the freezer to euthanize.
> Decapitated then filleted fillets onto a frozen plate.
> Rough marinade of fresh chopped chillie,crushed garlic,crushed dill,smoked paprika.
> 5min in that. excess wiped off,seasoned floured and pan fried in butter.
> 
> Less than an hour from alive to delicious  
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


That sounds bloody good.
You don't decap in the boat to kill and gut?


The beer choice, questionable.... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> That sounds bloody good.
> You don't decap in the boat to kill and gut?
> 
> 
> The beer choice, questionable....


Na,knife use in the dingy would probably hole it.....the way it leaks it is kinda like a live bait tank anyway  :Thumbsup: 
It is literally less than 5min from water to home.

Also opening up fish on board is welcoming sand and grit into the flesh.

----------


## Beaker

Just noticed, you've either got real small feet, or they are nice eatting sized fish.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Just noticed, you've either got real small feet, or they are nice eatting sized fish.


size 10

----------


## Angus_A

Thai laksa tonight, made my own curry paste. Forgot to take a photo though, oops.

----------


## Angus_A

> Fresh flounder....out of the dingy and into the freezer to euthanize.
> Decapitated then filleted fillets onto a frozen plate.
> Rough marinade of fresh chopped chillie,crushed garlic,crushed dill,smoked paprika.
> 5min in that. excess wiped off,seasoned floured and pan fried in butter.
> 
> Less than an hour from alive to delicious  
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


You'll need to show me how you fillet them some time dude, always had trouble with flounder.

----------


## Gibo

> Dinner the other night. Hot pot - half and half. Hot and spicey and other mushroom and pork.
> F the spicey was spicey - both me and mate are used to hot, and I had sweat running downAttachment 69114 my neck - the burn was high...... but bloody great feed.


When i eat real hot my bottom eye lids sweat, its funny af

----------


## veitnamcam

> You'll need to show me how you fillet them some time dude, always had trouble with flounder.


Peace of piss bro, will get some more and show you how I do it.

----------


## Angus_A

> Peace of piss bro, will get some more and show you how I do it.


Thanks man, appreciate it

----------


## Beaker

> You'll need to show me how you fillet them some time dude, always had trouble with flounder.


Run knife down back bone, 90 Dec to bench, only through skin to bone. Then run knife following bones to each side. Meaning 4 fillets.

They are prob the easiest fish to fillet. (Boneless)

----------


## Beaker

Video I think :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Angus_A

> Run knife down back bone, 90 Dec to bench, only through skin to bone. Then run knife following bones to each side. Meaning 4 fillets.
> 
> They are prob the easiest fish to fillet. (Boneless)


When i started at the whitebait i was hoping to school up (heh) on fish filleting but we had this Chilean dude who'd come in the mornings and do it all for us. I'd definitely call it a weak point in my knowledge. Learned how to process octopus the Chilean way though  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

poor mans dinner was bloody good

----------


## EeeBees

I had cheese on toast for tea tonight ...  :X X:  it was not delicious ...  :Sad:

----------


## Rushy

> I had cheese on toast for tea tonight ...  it was not delicious ...


Dundee would tell you it needed Watties Tomato Sauce.

----------


## Angus_A

Funnily enough i had something similar Eebees, welsh rarebit.

----------


## veitnamcam

> poor mans dinner was bloody good
> Attachment 69250


Put the two together and ya got a shepherds pie  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> Dundee would tell you it needed Watties Tomato Sauce.


Always do with cheese on toast Rushy but have no pics on file unfortunately,the last cheese on toast had the remainder of the venison roast on top as well. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## P38

> poor mans dinner was bloody good
> Attachment 69250


 @Dundee

Nothing wrong with mince and potatoes, one of my all time favourites.  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

Wife wants to make pumpkin soup tomorrow night so I hot smoked/ roasted a pumpkin and a couple of kumura. Gives so much more flavor.
There will of course be bacon added.



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Angus_A

Smoked kumara is bloody awesome  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Dundee

Pork chop covered in gravy and a dozen roast spuds covered in watties,sorry plate is in the dishwasher now. :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Many years training finally  results in the wife and kids having chicken and myself having steak and mushrooms .

Fuck yea! 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Many years training finally  results in the wife and kids having chicken and myself having steak and mushrooms .
> 
> Fuck yea! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


The training is complete VC.  Good result.

----------


## MB

Mrs has put some parrie breasts in the crock pot with Thai curry sauce. She reckons it's gonna be good. I'm not so sure!

----------


## hotbarrels

Paella.

1Kg skinned chicken, cubed and browned in the deep cast iron skillet on the BBQ and then removed.
6" of home kill salami sliced and diced and browned in the skillet and removed.
2 onions finely diced and cooked until soft and clear.
Add two cans of diced tomatoes (I used one plain can and one Italian herbed can).
Add the chicken and salami back into the pan and stir well.
Add one packet of uncooked Paella rice and blend in until coated with tomato.
Add 1 - 1 1/2 cups of white wine
Add a pinch of saffron, and herbs to taste.
Add 3/4 of one of those tetra pack box things of chicken stock (Campbell's I think)
Stir and then let is simmer over a medium heat for around 20 min.
Key is once the stock is added and initially stirred to evenly distribute the rice/chicken/salami, DON'T STIR IT AGAIN.
Add some sliced pepper and/or green beans to the top and these will steam cook in the stock.
As the stock evaporated down, add the remainder of the stock, and if necessary a bit of water.

The key to a good paella is a nice firm layer of rice on the bottom.  Above will feed about 8 without any other side dishes.

----------


## Rushy

Oh shit yeh.  That stuff is the bizz.

----------


## Angus_A

Fried noodles with tons of kimchi on top and a poached egg, forgot to take a photo  :Sad:  wasn't too spectacular, this kimchi has gotten a bit too sour for stir frys now, should have kept it for stew.

----------


## alanz

Today I decided to try new recipe: baked sweet potato with spicy steak filling
It's easy and delicious! Recommend you to try
we need 4 sweet potatoes, 2 tbsp olive oil to rub on the potatoes, juice 1 lime, 2 tsp chilli powder, 1 tsp garlic powder, 1 tsp ground cumin, 500g lean beef steak (cut into medium-sized strips) and 2 onions (thinly sliced), a mixture of 4 orange, yellow and red peppers (thinly sliced) and 2 avocados (stoned and peeled)

To make the marinade, put the lime juice, chilli powder, garlic powder, cumin, 1 tbsp olive oil and a generous pinch of seasoning in a bowl. Mix everything together, then pour half the marinade into a second bowl. Add the steak to one of the bowls and mix well. Add the onions and peppers to the other bowl and mix to ensure everything is evenly coated. Cover both bowls in cling film and chill in the fridge until needed.

Wash the sweet potatoes, prick them with a fork all over, then rub with a little olive oil and season generously. Wrap each potato in tin foil and bake on a baking tray for 45-55 mins until soft.

When the sweet potatoes have about 20 mins left to cook, heat the remaining 1 tbsp olive oil in a large frying pan over a medium heat. Add the onion and pepper mixture, cook for 12-15 mins, stirring often, until they go soft and start to glisten and brown, then tip onto a plate. Wipe the pan clean with some kitchen paper, add the steak and cook for 3-5 mins, stirring often. Add the onions and peppers back to the pan for a few mins before serving, then remove from the heat and stir through most of the coriander.

Mash the avocado in a bowl with a fork. Add a good pinch of salt and the rest of the coriander.
Enjoy!

----------


## EeeBees

> Fried noodles with tons of kimchi on top and a poached egg, forgot to take a photo  wasn't too spectacular, this kimchi has gotten a bit too sour for stir frys now, should have kept it for stew.


 @Angus_A, what on earth is kimchi ... ???? sorry  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## EeeBees

> Today I decided to try new recipe: baked sweet potato with spicy steak filling
> It's easy and delicious! Recommend you to try
> we need 4 sweet potatoes, 2 tbsp olive oil to rub on the potatoes, juice 1 lime, 2 tsp chilli powder, 1 tsp garlic powder, 1 tsp ground cumin, 500g lean beef steak (cut into medium-sized strips) and 2 onions (thinly sliced), a mixture of 4 orange, yellow and red peppers (thinly sliced) and 2 avocados (stoned and peeled)
> 
> To make the marinade, put the lime juice, chilli powder, garlic powder, cumin, 1 tbsp olive oil and a generous pinch of seasoning in a bowl. Mix everything together, then pour half the marinade into a second bowl. Add the steak to one of the bowls and mix well. Add the onions and peppers to the other bowl and mix to ensure everything is evenly coated. Cover both bowls in cling film and chill in the fridge until needed.
> 
> Wash the sweet potatoes, prick them with a fork all over, then rub with a little olive oil and season generously. Wrap each potato in tin foil and bake on a baking tray for 45-55 mins until soft.
> 
> When the sweet potatoes have about 20 mins left to cook, heat the remaining 1 tbsp olive oil in a large frying pan over a medium heat. Add the onion and pepper mixture, cook for 12-15 mins, stirring often, until they go soft and start to glisten and brown, then tip onto a plate. Wipe the pan clean with some kitchen paper, add the steak and cook for 3-5 mins, stirring often. Add the onions and peppers back to the pan for a few mins before serving, then remove from the heat and stir through most of the coriander.
> ...


 @alanz, when you write sweet potatoes are you meaning kumaras?

----------


## R93

> @Angus_A, what on earth is kimchi ... ???? sorry


Fermented cabbage? Fermented something. It's Korean, I know own that much.

Did a venison Laksa today. Had a bit of kick but I have a shocking cold and couldn't taste that much. Family thought it was a winner tho.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

> Mrs has put some parrie breasts in the crock pot with Thai curry sauce. She reckons it's gonna be good. I'm not so sure!



It went well! It's gotta be said that game meats go well in the crock pot, it's just a question of getting the sauce right.

----------


## Angus_A

> @Angus_A, what on earth is kimchi ... ???? sorry


It's like the korean version of sauerkraut, except rather than vinegar the cabbage is fermented with tons of chillis, garlic, ginger, green onions and salty fishy stuff. Super delicious and and spicy, gets stronger with age.
Fresh kimchi is good for stir fry's or just by itself as a side dish while stronger, aged kimchi is better for soups and stews.

----------


## Dundee

Something differant tonight but same topping :Grin: 

Mashed spud into patties I guess with bacon ham cheese eggs @mrs dundee can share the recipe.
Did taste the bloody onion thou :Wtfsmilie: 
It was good the lads want it again.

----------


## Pengy

No normal human being could taste onions through all that red shit  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

> No normal human being could taste onions through all that red shit


Well I can't smell fish shit :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Something differant tonight but same topping
> Attachment 69737
> Mashed spud into patties I guess with bacon ham cheese eggs @mrs dundee can share the recipe.
> Did taste the bloody onion thou
> It was good the lads want it again.
> Attachment 69738


Meat and potato's is different how?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Fried noodles with tons of kimchi on top and a poached egg, forgot to take a photo  wasn't too spectacular, this kimchi has gotten a bit too sour for stir frys now, should have kept it for stew.





> Today I decided to try new recipe: baked sweet potato with spicy steak filling
> It's easy and delicious! Recommend you to try
> we need 4 sweet potatoes, 2 tbsp olive oil to rub on the potatoes, juice 1 lime, 2 tsp chilli powder, 1 tsp garlic powder, 1 tsp ground cumin, 500g lean beef steak (cut into medium-sized strips) and 2 onions (thinly sliced), a mixture of 4 orange, yellow and red peppers (thinly sliced) and 2 avocados (stoned and peeled)
> 
> To make the marinade, put the lime juice, chilli powder, garlic powder, cumin, 1 tbsp olive oil and a generous pinch of seasoning in a bowl. Mix everything together, then pour half the marinade into a second bowl. Add the steak to one of the bowls and mix well. Add the onions and peppers to the other bowl and mix to ensure everything is evenly coated. Cover both bowls in cling film and chill in the fridge until needed.
> 
> Wash the sweet potatoes, prick them with a fork all over, then rub with a little olive oil and season generously. Wrap each potato in tin foil and bake on a baking tray for 45-55 mins until soft.
> 
> When the sweet potatoes have about 20 mins left to cook, heat the remaining 1 tbsp olive oil in a large frying pan over a medium heat. Add the onion and pepper mixture, cook for 12-15 mins, stirring often, until they go soft and start to glisten and brown, then tip onto a plate. Wipe the pan clean with some kitchen paper, add the steak and cook for 3-5 mins, stirring often. Add the onions and peppers back to the pan for a few mins before serving, then remove from the heat and stir through most of the coriander.
> ...





> Fermented cabbage? Fermented something. It's Korean, I know own that much.
> 
> Did a venison Laksa today. Had a bit of kick but I have a shocking cold and couldn't taste that much. Family thought it was a winner tho.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


 :3 8 14:  :Useless:  :Useless:

----------


## Beaker

> Something differant tonight but same topping
> Attachment 69737
> Mashed spud into patties I guess with bacon ham cheese eggs @mrs dundee can share the recipe.
> Did taste the bloody onion thou
> It was good the lads want it again.
> Attachment 69738


When our house stuff turns up, those mash spud things are a go.
 Bacon, eggs, cheese, spud (and maybe some onion and chilli) and fried in butter/oil mix. Can't go wrong!

----------


## Dundee

> Meat and potato's is different how?


Differant mix in the potatoe

----------


## veitnamcam

> Differant mix in the potatoe


You really take that "variety is the spice of life" to the next level ay  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Angus_A

Not quite dinner yet but made some mac and cheese in advance so i don't have to cook when i get home.

----------


## mrs dundee

Oh yum my favourite dish,i made that last week i add abit of curry in it for a change,must make some more put in the freezer for the busy season.

----------


## Angus_A

Smoker fodder tonight, then will finish it off in the oven tomorrow (thanks NZDA)  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Bit of a Dwarf mix up here.
Reminded me of both @Dundee and @Gibo.

Fat as fuck pre rut buck ,fallow roast from the inner back wheel.

Quick sear in the pan and into preheated oven at 220c for 25 min (adjust for size of meat)



Remove from oven and cover in pan to rest for a good ten minutes.



Bit of gravy and some Wasabi and she's bloody deluxe  

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

Tonight's dinner in the slow cooker and on low.  :Psmiley: 

Will add some steamed veggies when we dish it up.


Kitchens all cleaned up so time for me to make myself scarce for the afternoon before I get some more jobs

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gibo

> Bit of a Dwarf mix up here.
> Reminded me of both @Dundee and @Gibo.
> 
> Fat as fuck pre rut buck ,fallow roast from the inner back wheel.
> 
> Quick sear in the pan and into preheated oven at 220c for 25 min (adjust for size of meat)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your calling me fat as f?  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Mustard glaze topside....

----------


## Angus_A

Enjoyed my sleep in a little too much so couldn't finish my neck today. Venison curry instead  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Angus_A

Smoked, pulled venison neck, homemade ciabatta, rocket dressed with lime and mustard vinaigrette, chipotle bbq sauce. Holy crap this was worth the lack of sleep. Could cut this shit with a spoon. Piled it high and still have a million kgs of leftovers  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Gibo

Looks good mate

----------


## Dorkus

Off sick today with man flu.  Here's the antidote...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Off sick today with man flu.  Here's the antidote...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I feel a hearty soup coming on Dorkus.

----------


## P38

> Off sick today with man flu.  Here's the antidote...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


That'll taste great by the weekend.  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dorkus

I think it will last until at least the weekend, even if i start eating now.  Split peas aren't soft yet though

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> I think it will last until at least the weekend, even if i start eating now.  Split peas aren't soft yet though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Num num num  :Psmiley: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

Gotta make a batch at the weekend now.

----------


## Dundee

god no wonder ya sick eating all those veges @Dorkus :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Bugsplat

Red deer and black beer . . .my favorite culinary scheme !

----------


## Beaker

> Red deer and black beer . . .my favorite culinary scheme ! 
> Attachment 70209


What's that green stuff on the plate, with that otherwise perfect snack ?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dreamer

The weber q is still going strong

Roast pork tonite



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

Loving my mincer , turned the shit cuts off BL of Venny into burgers . OMG! Tasty .  

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

Today's lunch

Spicy Venison Salami and Cheese on top of Meal Mates.  :Psmiley: 


The Salami was made by Ned and his team at Wild Game Salamis with Venison harvested from the North Eastern Ruahine. 

Wild Game Salamis |

Num nun num  :Psmiley:  :Psmiley:  :Psmiley:  :Thumbsup: 

Well deserved after another 20km bike ride this morning. 

Getting fitter every day now  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## 223nut

toasted crunchy bun, Angus meat patties, smoke cheddar, iceberg, tomato relish / chutney, garlic aolai red onion... Think that was it

----------


## P38

Tonight's dinner 



Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

> Tonight's dinner 
> 
> Attachment 70483
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


I like bloody rare but that is pushing it even for me!

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 70476 toasted crunchy bun, Angus meat patties, smoke cheddar, iceberg, tomato relish / chutney, garlic aolai red onion... Think that was it


No, i can smell bacon

----------


## Gibo

> I like bloody rare but that is pushing it even for me!


Yeah agree, and drinking carrots? Pete you ok mate?

----------


## Rushy

> I like bloody rare but that is pushing it even for me!


Hilarious.  Cannibal Pete.  The vegans will cringe now.

----------


## Rushy

> Pete you ok mate?


Clearly not Gibo.  He is using South Island spuds.

----------


## Gibo

> Clearly not Gibo.  He is using South Island spuds.


I think hes gone doo lal ee mate

----------


## Rushy

> I think hes gone doo lal ee mate


It was bound to happen Gibo.  Despite my best efforts I couldn't get him to drink Waikato.  Ha ha ha ha.

----------


## 223nut

> No, i can smell bacon


Yeah I needed a few rashers more but got exactly the same lined up for unchanged tomorrow if I don't make a pig of myself tonight

----------


## P38

Hahahahaha

There's worries about my mental state, it was the foo foo that was patu, not the rememberer 

That was the before shot.

The chops got a grilling for ten minutes each side, the potatoes were boiled until soft, the broccoli got zapped in the microwave and the carrots were munched raw.

Just forgot to take an after shot.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

I'll add some watties for pete.Fries and ham steaks with cheese topping. :Grin:

----------


## Beaker

> I'll add some watties for pete.Fries and ham steaks with cheese topping.
> Attachment 70499


That actually looks good, for some reason......

----------


## Angus_A

Harnessing my inner slav and making pelmeni  :Grin:  just 9 trillion to go...

----------


## Beaker

Yum, and pirozhki......
And for easier, Mongolian buuz.....

----------


## Angus_A

> Yum, and pirozhki......
> And for easier, Mongolian buuz.....


Been on a massive russian food buzz lately

----------


## Dundee

Slow cooked mutton

----------


## P38

> Slow cooked muttonAttachment 70589


You must really like Peas n Carrots @Dundee they always seem to get eaten first  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Beaker

> Slow cooked muttonAttachment 70589


Hell yes - with salt...... and beer...... and broccoli....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

And watties and gravey :Thumbsup:

----------


## oraki

Duck and goose stew, but since half of them don't eat anything feathered, it's being renamed beef goulash. 
Love being home alone and in charge of the night meal. 
Took abit of surgery to remove all the pellets.....

----------


## Angus_A

More fun with slav cooking, this time chebureki. Cannot believe these are apparently summer food over there.

----------


## Dundee

Savourys made from the crusts of loafs of bread.

Still got watties

----------


## veitnamcam

> More fun with slav cooking, this time chebureki. Cannot believe these are apparently summer food over there.
> Attachment 70741


Whats in em?

----------


## Angus_A

> Whats in em?


Beef, pork, onions, dill, garlic, salt and pepper  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## LOC

dinner in Ho Chi Minh last night

char-grilled field mice and a stir fry of pork anus and pork tongue. the mice were fiddly to eat but bloody tasty

----------


## veitnamcam

> dinner in Ho Chi Minh last night
> 
> char-grilled field mice and a stir fry of pork anus and pork tongue. the mice were fiddly to eat but bloody tasty


Now thats not something you see every day !

----------


## 223nut

Wasn't there someone asking how to use the entire animal recently...

----------


## nevereadyfreddy

> dinner in Ho Chi Minh last night
> 
> char-grilled field mice and a stir fry of pork anus and pork tongue. the mice were fiddly to eat but bloody tasty


We dont know how lucky we are.

----------


## Dundee

just had snarlers tonight

----------


## P38

> just had snarlers tonightAttachment 70912


Nothing wrong with Sausages in bread @Dundee  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> Nothing wrong with Sausages in bread @Dundee 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


That is code, isn't it Pete.  "Do you feel like some sausage in your bread tonight love"?  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Gibo

> just had snarlers tonightAttachment 70912


Bangers, bread and watties is all go, but fucking vegemite too? :Wtfsmilie:  Try drinking Waikato mate, you may get some taste buds back  :Grin:

----------


## P38

> That is code, isn't it Pete.  "Do you feel like some sausage in your bread tonight love"?  Ha ha ha ha


It's only code for those special people amongst us who claim to drink the King of Beers aye  @Rushy  :Psmiley: 

For everyone else it's just a sausage in bread.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Biggun708

Last nights kai, ram lamb chops...salt...whiskey and green ginger wine... Beside a stream in the bush.. Just doesn't get any better...

----------


## Angus_A

Toad in the hole  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Last night crispy fried flounder and fish and chips shop chips with "I bet you thought you had payed for oysters" and supermarket " I bet you thought you had payed for actual squid rings".



Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Tonight rabbit casserole.



Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

Tonight I made myself a couple of these


And through the magic of television "Whoa La" magically dissapeared  :Psmiley: 


Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gibo

> Tonight I made myself a couple of these
> Attachment 70941
> 
> And through the magic of television "Whoa La" magically dissapeared 
> Attachment 70942
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Ha we had the same thing  :Wtfsmilie:  yours in cahoots with mine?

----------


## P38

> Ha we had the same thing  yours in cahoots with mine?


Lol, must be @Gibo

Mines making me eat healthier after my cardiac event.

No more Fat Boy Food for this no so Fat Boy.

It was pretty tasty with some chilli and lime dressing.  :Thumbsup: 

Although I did get the* "Look"* when I climbed into my second one, ...... seems she mistakenly thought I was making it for my lunch tomorrow

Not sure where she got that idea from  :Cool:  :Cool: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

On ya Pete.  Liking your style.  One is never enough even when the missus is clamping down on what you eat.

----------


## Gibo

I ate all my lunch for tomorrow too  :Grin:

----------


## P38

> On ya Pete.  Liking your style.  One is never enough even when the missus is clamping down on what you eat.


Your not wrong Rushy, one is never enough when you've been used to hoovering up everything in sight.

I also gotta snack on Raw Nuts now (only one serving a day) instead of Tim Tams and/or Mint Treats and I'm only allowed two bottles of beer a week  :Oh Noes: 

But I got her fucked  :Thumbsup: .......... Ole Pete went and bought a crate  :Have A Nice Day: 

Not sure how I'll get on when I trot that out on Saturday night......... I'll let you know  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> Your not wrong Rushy, one is never enough when you've been used to hoovering up everything in sight.
> 
> I also gotta snack on Raw Nuts now (only one serving a day) instead of Tim Tams and/or Mint Treats and I'm only allowed two bottles of beer a week 
> 
> But I got her fucked .......... Ole Pete went and bought a crate 
> 
> Not sure how I'll get on when I trot that out on Saturday night......... I'll let you know 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


You are a champ mate.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## veitnamcam

Beer battered blue cod with par boiled cray tail split and coated with freshly made garlic butter and a chilly infused Feta then grilled to finish.



Oh there was some salad too but nobody is interested in that.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Worthy of a chef in the finest restaurant VC.

----------


## Beaker

> Beer battered blue cod with par boiled cray tail split and coated with freshly made garlic butter and a chilly infused Feta then grilled to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh there was some salad too but nobody is interested in that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


Now feta and crayfish is a mix I wouldn't have thought of.... sounds good.

Now, need to find some feta , oops and some crays......

----------


## R93

> Now feta and crayfish is a mix I wouldn't have thought of.... sounds good.
> 
> Now, need to find some feta , oops and some crays......


When your next down we'll go for a dive.
If the weather is shit I have a mate that has a mate😆

That spread has me in pain VC. 

The tucker I have been on for the last month wouldn't be worthy of your rubbish bin. I can't wait to get home to some venny or homekill.





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> When your next down we'll go for a dive.
> If the weather is shit I have a mate that has a mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


There are couriers in NZ.......  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> There are couriers in NZ.......


You lazy shit! 😆

I will see what I can do. I have 2 ladies that I work for coming over skiing next month. They wanna go fishing so I will head to Haast and stock up on some fish and crays.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> You lazy shit! 
> 
> I will see what I can do. I have 2 ladies that I work for coming over skiing next month. They wanna go fishing so I will head to Haast and stock up on some fish and crays.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


If you find crayfish muff diving, I'm not so keen on them......  :Have A Nice Day: 

On topic though, west coast SI crayfish, is certainly great taste. And I think different to NI taste(limited sample size, and will try to expand this....) oh and yes I'm lazy  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> If you find crayfish muff diving, I'm not so keen on them...... 
> 
> On topic though, west coast SI crayfish, is certainly great taste. And I think different to NI taste(limited sample size, and will try to expand this....) oh and yes I'm lazy



I wont be doing and land based diving mate.

They're both easy on the eye but they are married too a couple of really rich dudes that could arrange my disappearance if I was dumb enough.

Oh and the fact that old mate in the campfire humour thread (Barry, Larry Terry with his raccoon) would pull more chicks than me might be a reason they're so trusting with their wives😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> I wont be doing and land based diving mate.
> 
> They're both easy on the eye but they are married too a couple of really rich dudes that could arrange my disappearance if I was dumb enough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


And your Mrs would be having low land oysters for dinner  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> And your Mrs would be having low land oysters for dinner


Most definitely. Frank says hi from the Gan as well. 

Just talking to him on viber now.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> When your next down we'll go for a dive.
> If the weather is shit I have a mate that has a mate😆
> 
> That spread has me in pain VC. 
> 
> The tucker I have been on for the last month wouldn't be worthy of your rubbish bin. I can't wait to get home to some venny or homekill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been on the end of shit/no food for 3+months...lived on vitamin pills, hard bread and cheese, scollops and ,Patagonian toothfish.....does not sound bad now I read it but believe me 3 months of that and nothing else was pretty shit, it took me 3 weeks to recover from that stint..

----------


## R93

> I have been on the end of shit/no food for 3+months...lived on vitamin pills, hard bread and cheese, scollops and ,Patagonian toothfish.....does not sound bad now I read it but believe me 3 months of that and nothing else was pretty shit, it took me 3 weeks to recover from that stint..


One of our guys found a beetle nut stained tooth in his casserole the other day.😲




Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## madjon_

Think Scanpan will honour the warrantee don't drink and fry :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
It's not a Webber,Dumas
Wasn't blue when it went in.

----------


## veitnamcam

> One of our guys found a beetle nut stained tooth in his casserole the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


yeeeaaaaahhhh I wouldnt eat anything I hadnt prepared myself for good reason,hence I only ate bread and cheese and what I could steal from the factory and cook myself.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Think Scanpan will honour the warrantee Attachment 71027don't drink and fry
> It's not a Webber,Dumas
> Wasn't blue when it went in.


Easy Madjon I dont think we can handle the pollution of another house fire !

----------


## rambo rem700

Home made pizzas in the weber q tonight

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

That looks yummy as

----------


## P38

Tonight's effort.

Another healthy option for this fat boy  :Thumbsup: 

Chicken wraps.



Cheers
Pete

----------


## Beaker

> Tonight's effort.
> 
> Another healthy option for this fat boy 
> 
> Chicken wraps.
> 
> Attachment 71526
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Mate, the chicken must have been real rare, as it's flown away......  :Have A Nice Day: 

And I'd watch those wraps, they turning green!

----------


## P38

> Mate, the chicken must have been real rare, as it's flown away...... 
> 
> And I'd watch those wraps, they turning green!


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Raw chicken is still in the fridge .... Waiting for my wife to get home to cook it  :Have A Nice Day: 

The green wraps are full of spinach ...... Will have me looking like Popeye in no time. 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

Slow cooked goat and potatoe bake.

----------


## P38

> Slow cooked goat and potatoe bake.
> Attachment 71535


Mmmmmmmmmmm Potatoe Bake with bacon bits  :Psmiley: 

Beats my chicken wrap hands down 

I'll just have to feast on it with my eyes  :Oh Noes: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

Slow cooked lamb shoulder roast last night.
Blue cod,mash,greens and hollandaise sauce tonight.



Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## rambo rem700

Pasta tonight


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Slow cooked wild pork and roast veg



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

dog thinks he's getting some :ORLY:

----------


## kotuku

me being stingy yesterday was prowling local newworld looking for some cheap meat to make a stew or casserole .happened upon some beef cheeks- $4.00or thereabouts for a sizeable one .bought it home -yep a bit fibrous to cut up ,but idid so and added spuds(wee uns)onion,mixed vege ,half pottle of tomato pasteand assorted spices from my unique "-fuck how longs that been there ,chuck it in range"
I slow cooked it in the oven for 4hrs-a bloody good gutsfiller -enough for two meals ,and that meat was almost melt in the mouth tender.
Ive been invited on a local goat hunt in next 2/52 so would be very keen to drop a kid or young nanny for meat maybe a skin too.
 sunday me plans to go on me first "hey mr canada Im baaaaack  expedition up the grey valley. a couple of those fat buggers wouldnt go astray either .same applies for parries.

----------


## P38

Diced chicken breast

Watties Asian style frozen vegetables 

Maggi Stir Fry Creations sauce

Ten minutes slaving over a hot stove

Equals ....... Num num num  :Psmiley:  :Psmiley:  :Psmiley: 



Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gibo

Lazy bugger, make it from scratch

----------


## P38

> Lazy bugger, make it from scratch


What you talking about @Gibo

I sharpened the knife and diced the chicken breast, after I unwrapped it from the plastic tray.

I also had to open the Watties frozen veggies and Maggi sauce packets.

Then I had to slave over the hot stove for at least ten minutes

If that ain't making it from scratch then I don't know what is  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> What you talking about @Gibo
> 
> I sharpened the knife and diced the chicken breast, after I unwrapped it from the plastic tray.
> 
> I also had to open the Watties frozen veggies and Maggi sauce packets.
> 
> Then I had to slave over the hot stove for at least ten minutes
> 
> If that ain't making it from scratch then I don't know what is 
> ...


Pete Gibo plants the egg under a tree and waits for the chicken to hatch.  That is starting from scratch in his view.

----------


## P38

> Pete Gibo plants the egg under a tree and waits for the chicken to hatch.  That is starting from scratch in his view.


So where did Gibo get the egg from then?  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> So where did Gibo get the egg from then? 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Well that is the alarming bit Pete.  The bloody bugger pulled it from under a chook.  Now ask youself why he didnt just eat that one.  Apparently she cackled at one of his jokes.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## hotbarrels

Venison stew with veggies in the pot, rice with quinoa on the boil, Sauvignon Blanc in the glass ........ ready in 20 min.

----------


## P38

Snap  @hotbarrels

Venison stew on low, in the slow cooker, since 7am this morning.

Just about to dish up now, so 13 hours slow cooking.

The venison fell apart when I stirred in the thickening,but will still be tasty.  :Psmiley: 



Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

Nothing flash here but its a feed..lol

----------


## P38

> Nothing flash here but its a feed..lolAttachment 72381


Watties spaghetti and T-Sauce  :Thumbsup: 

Nothing wrong with that meal Dundee.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## mrs dundee

Hes lucky he gets fed lol

----------


## mrs dundee

Just made a chocolate fudge brownie,Sean and  i probably have some for supper.

----------


## mrs dundee

Just had some for supper,yummy.

----------


## Rushy

Wow that looks great Mrs D

----------


## Blisters

Cheeky southern blue tuna for dinner

----------


## Blisters



----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 72406


Well that looks horrible!  Not.

----------


## P38

YMCA for this fat boy tonight.

Stew always tastes better on day two  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> YMCA for this fat boy tonight.
> 
> Stew always tastes better on day two 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Pete I agree with you about day two stew but mate I am worried that you are going to fade away to a shadow if you don't get back into the tooth game in earnest.

----------


## Dundee

duck snitchzel,fried spuds and spaghetti.....no pics but if you scroll through the thread I sure there is one in here... :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Not tonights meal but a duck snitchzel meal....game bird hunting has its rewards :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

I am lost on the YMCA reference Pete?

----------


## Rushy

> I am lost on the YMCA reference Pete?


That will be because it is a North Island English term VC." Yesterday's Muck Cooked Again"

----------


## Rushy

> I am lost on the YMCA reference Pete?


That will be because it is a North Island English term VC." Yesterday's Muck Cooked Again"

----------


## veitnamcam

Ah  I see.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

@Blisters I hope there was soy and wasabi there  :Have A Nice Day:  looks good but a tad over cooked for me  :Grin:

----------


## Blisters

> @Blisters I hope there was soy and wasabi there  looks good but a tad over cooked for me


Sure was Ive eaten close to a kg of sashimi so far, make hay while the sun shines ay

----------


## Gibo

> Sure was Ive eaten close to a kg of sashimi so far, make hay while the sun shines ay


Fair bit of controversy around the whole Waihau Bay ordeal. Claims of pinched off monkey fingers chucking Tuna off bridges etc. Seems there are some 'trophy' hunters that don't even eat the catch or give it away, quite sad really.

----------


## Blisters

> Fair bit of controversy around the whole Waihau Bay ordeal. Claims of pinched off monkey fingers chucking Tuna off bridges etc. Seems there are some 'trophy' hunters that don't even eat the catch or give it away, quite sad really.


Fark really?? That's the cuntiest thing ever! Sacralage! The boys have the frames to a local Maori guy who in turn gave one to a church one to a marae and one for his family. 300kg odd of meat is quite a bit and it's feeding quite a few little family's up here for the next month

----------


## P38

> duck snitchzel,fried spuds and spaghetti.....no pics but if you scroll through the thread I sure there is one in here...


Lazy Bastard!

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Biggun708

Make hay while the sun shines... Waihau bay bluefin. .thank you Tangaroa..

----------


## MB

Not bluefin tuna, but I tried frost fish for the first time tonight. It was very good, but too boney for my liking. It made a nice meal, but wouldn't bring another home.

----------


## Dundee

Got in before the plates were topped up. Pork chop and roast spuds

----------


## veitnamcam

It has been a long 15 ish year road but I think the wife maybe getting the hint.
Her and the kids had chicken nibbles and chips.
I Had primo steak and mushrooms  








Probably better for me than the dozen of beer I would have had for tea if I came home to chicken nibbles and chips again!

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> It has been a long 15 ish year road but I think the wife maybe getting the hint.
> Her and the kids had chicken nibbles and chips.
> I Had primo steak and mushrooms  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha, I had roast of wild pork sunday night with all the trimmings, venison monday and tuesday nights and curried wild pork tonight.  :Grin:  Not a chicken nibble in sight at this house!!!!

----------


## Dundee

Excuse the arrogance but what is that green snot on your steak?

----------


## Rushy

> Excuse the arrogance but what is that green snot on your steak?


I am guessing Wasabe

----------


## veitnamcam

You guessed right Rushy.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ha ha, I had roast of wild pork sunday night with all the trimmings, venison monday and tuesday nights and curried wild pork tonight.  Not a chicken nibble in sight at this house!!!!


Yea shes been wild pork/veni/lamb/hoggart/tamepork/gurnard/bluecod/craytails/grouper/flounder and all that other crap food round here but I like to skite when I get to eat beef  that is rich mans food! :Thumbsup:

----------


## mikee

> Yea shes been wild pork/veni/lamb/hoggart/tamepork/gurnard/bluecod/craytails/grouper/flounder and all that other crap food round here but I like to skite when I get to eat beef  that is rich mans food!


Touche,

----------


## Gibo

Loving the greens Cam  :Wink:

----------


## P38

Bit of a treat tonight

Homemade Burger  :Psmiley: 

Venison patty with an egg on top  :Thumbsup: 




Was bloody delicious after a day on the hills chasing Goats  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

Afternoon tea. Will add some melted butter and garlic.



Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> Afternoon tea. Will add some melted butter and garlic.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


Num num num  :Psmiley: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> Afternoon tea. Will add some melted butter and garlic.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


Living like a King VC.

----------


## kiwijames

> Living like a King VC.


Oooh, clams. Love them. Wanting to do a clam dish one day.

----------


## Dundee

Grilled toasties

Ingredients..watties ,bacon,cheese and fried egg

----------


## Dreamer

Venison shank stew tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Looks good Dreamer.

----------


## Sideshow

> Afternoon tea. Will add some melted butter and garlic.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


Hey veitnamcam are they Cockels? Our Clams?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hey veitnamcam are they Cockels? Our Clams?


Yep Cockels.....I think we market them as clams?

----------


## rambo rem700

Smoked meats. Nuff said 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> Oooh, clams. Love them. Wanting to do a clam dish one day.


They'd go awesome with you black beer  @kiwijames 

I'd be happy to help you out with them  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gibo

> Afternoon tea. Will add some melted butter and garlic.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


A dip in vinegar for me mate  :Have A Nice Day:  yumo

----------


## veitnamcam

> A dip in vinegar for me mate  yumo


Cider vinegar in the water used to steam them open mate 

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Another venny roast in the crock pot,was a spiker so meat was tenderized all day in the pot.

Primo

----------


## Rushy

Doing that to venison should be a criminal offence Dundee.

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

He  he he got the same gravy boat as me mate .

----------


## Angus_A

Sous vide pork belly, cooked for 16 hours then given a quick sear in a shallow pan of oil. Did some garlic mash, roast cauliflower with chilli oil and some plum sauce too. 
It cut like warm butter, you wouldn't need teeth to eat it. Lost maybe a tablespoon of juices total.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sous vide pork belly, cooked for 16 hours then given a quick sear in a shallow pan of oil. Did some garlic mash, roast cauliflower with chilli oil and some plum sauce too. 
> It cut like warm butter, you wouldn't need teeth to eat it. Lost maybe a tablespoon of juices total. 
> 
> Attachment 72913Attachment 72914


Now that looks the bloody biz Angus! :Thumbsup:

----------


## hotbarrels

Venison eye fillet and home kill "Manuka honey and hickory" sausages.

----------


## Dreamer

Roast pork Weber Q style tonite 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Pie and beers at taihape

----------


## mrs dundee

Not for me and Sean we had subway yummy.

----------


## P38

> Pie and beers at taihape


Hope they had enough T-sauce to meet your requirements @Dundee  :Wink:   :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Beaker

So no pics, but - had a drink or 2 last night and was reading a BBQ / smoker book, and brining of chicken came up. I remembered about Jamie Oliver saying that it was a good thing, then I remembered that Heston Bloomfield (spelling) reckoned that cooking roast chicken at real low temps for a long time was a good thing.

So end result THE best roast chicken I have eaten. Absolutely brilliant combo.

Brine, 1/2 c salt, 1/2 brown sugar, 1 t chilli flakes, 8 cups water. (Boil 2 c water add the salt sugar and chilli, then add to cold water)
Drop whole chicken in for 4 hours.

Pat dry chicken, in cold oven, then turned on to 120 Deg, for 3 hours. Then up to 220 for 20mins. Then rest for 20mins before cutting.

----------


## Angus_A

Mexican roast pork...thing with some pickled onions and rice

----------


## Dundee

Only one pork chop tonight :Wtfsmilie: 

So I went back and got more roast spuds

----------


## Dundee

Fallow steak and venison/goat sausages.

----------


## veitnamcam

Panko cumbed blue cod fillet with Cray tail meat and a massive mash up salad.



Presentation was never my strong point but it got a big "Yea buddy" from me  

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> Panko cumbed blue cod fillet with Cray tail meat and a massive mash up salad.
> 
> 
> 
> Presentation was never my strong point but it got a big "Yea buddy" from me  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


Flash mate! Looks like a restaurant meal. No T sauce even @Dundee.

----------


## Rushy

Looks pretty good.

----------


## veitnamcam

Wifeys deluxe handmade  sushi😊

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

you need to get into the kikkoman soy sauce bro, traditionaly brewed and tastes way better  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Smiddy

Typical easy Banting meal, mushys, bacon and cream 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Angus_A

Buttermilk fried chicken, mashed spuds, cornbread, chicken gravy. 
Holy crap i don't think i can move after that  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Dundee

Trout chips and eggs,oh and watties :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Those Trout chips look just like the real thing! :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Projects

I'm the regular cook in my house. This was last night meal, getting some good red meat into my kids. They love the venison as well. 
Back strap from my stag (Seared and lightly rested in oven),  buttery garlic potatoes, Simple Salad & baby Peas.

----------


## Projects

This was before the salad got a big dollop of Best Foods mayo on.

----------


## Beaker

Before -



After -


Plus chicken soup/stock.

----------


## mrs dundee

Looks good is it sheperds pie

----------


## Beaker

Lasagna. Beef, tomato's, chilli, and lots of ground up dried black fungus.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Scoffed most of the bacon wrapped scallops before I took a pic.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Fuck yeah VC
I had tender af veni rump with kumera and spud bake thing

----------


## Beaker

> Fuck yeah VC
> I had tender af veni rump with kumera and spud bake thing
> Attachment 75166


Why do have a bottle of drain cleaner on the table?

----------


## Gibo

> Why do have a bottle of drain cleaner on the table?


Its wasabi dumbass  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Paddy79

> Its wasabi dumbass


 @Gibo be nice he from the south, don't ya know they are backward simple folk who are behind the times. Geez

----------


## Beaker

> Its wasabi dumbass


Yes that's green to, but the wasabi is in a TUBE, dumbass.....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

> @Gibo be nice he from the south, don't ya know they are backward simple folk who are behind the times. Geez


I'll have you know, you are now a Southern to me - I'm now a jafa..  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Paddy79

> I'll have you know, you are now a Southern to me - I'm now a jafa..


You have our sympathy @Beaker but we dont forgive you

----------


## Gibo

> Yes that's green to, but the wasabi is in a TUBE, dumbass.....


No, it was on my steak, shit mate are you ok?

----------


## Beaker

> No, it was on my steak, shit mate are you ok?


I'm fucked if I know now. 

Maybe that dried fungus was not the dried fungus I thought it was......  :Have A Nice Day:  or maybe it was.....

----------


## Paddy79

> I'm fucked if I know now. 
> 
> Maybe that dried fungus was not the dried fungus I thought it was......  or maybe it was.....


Any one North of Taupo or Rotorua can not be considered  ok @Gibo
Same goes for any one south of Dannevirke

----------


## Gibo

Bro, youre in Napier

----------


## Paddy79

> Bro, youre in Napier


That's right That puts me in the sweet spot between dannevirke and taupo aka Hawkesbay. The greatest region in NZ  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker

> That's right That puts me in the sweet spot between dannevirke and taupo aka Hawkesbay. The greatest region in NZ


You must have had mushrooms tonight as well.......

----------


## Paddy79

> You must have had mushrooms tonight as well.......


Yes I did but they were not magic  :Psmiley:

----------


## Beaker

> Yes I did but they were not magic


Tui ad....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Paddy79

> Tui ad....


but they were only red with white spots, honest  :Thumbsup:

----------


## rambo rem700

Todays low n slow bbq


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Angus_A

> Todays low n slow bbq
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Man that's a smoke ring i'd kill for.

----------


## Angus_A

Parmesan and lemon zest crusted blue moki, was too lazy to make chips.

----------


## veitnamcam

Out skinning deer after work when I got home the family were having dominos pizza....that stuff gives me the shits so a rummage in the fridge turned up some left over wild pork bacon,left over supermarket streaky bacon and some mushrooms.
5 mins later and some lee and perrins and some glasseye creek sauces and dinner was served 



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

Room for a flat mate Vc?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Room for a flat mate Vc?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


No sorry.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Blue cod fillets seasoned floured and fried in butter, Scampi tails done two ways. One min in hard boiling salted water and the other peeled and fried in garlic butter with a dash of wasabi and chilli (Just barely a hint of heat)



Shit the Scampi were good....been years since I made myself sick of them.
One of the things I miss from working at sea. 

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

I got given a slab of fresh Tuna this afternoon VC.  No photos but it was very nice.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I got given a slab of fresh Tuna this afternoon VC.  No photos but it was very nice.


Fresh raw Tuna is great, Bluefin ?

----------


## Munsey

Probably my favorite surf and turf Fallow b/s & yellow fin tuna 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Probably my favorite surf and turf Fallow b/s & yellow fin tuna 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Do you do take out delivery orders?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Fresh raw Tuna is great, Bluefin ?


No I don't think so.  Northern something.  It was destined for export to Japan but was pulled out because it had a thin layer of fat.  That is what I was told any way.  I pan seared it with a little garlic and ginger in the oil and then added a wee bit of Kikkoman at the end.  It melted in the mouth.

----------


## R93

Wish we got yellow fingers down here. 

Bluefin is too far out for my boat. 
Albies are all good cooked or raw tho. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Wish we got yellow fingers down here. 
> 
> Bluefin is too far out for my boat. 
> Albies are all good cooked or raw tho. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


We hardly get yellows up here either mate, pretty thin numbers that make it past this lot 

Orange are fishing boats. The Pacific is being raped in case you thought otherwise  :Sad:

----------


## Dundee

Roast chicken was bloody good VC :Grin:

----------


## Beaker

> Wish we got yellow fingers down here. 
> 
> Bluefin is too far out for my boat. 
> Albies are all good cooked or raw tho. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I thinks they are in range of your boat and location. 
I'll hold your beer while you prove it.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

I have caught 6 Bluefin all be it commercially. Pretty sure we could only see Mt Cook at best

May be technically in range but I would have to turn around as soon as I got there

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

So had a late afternoon "work meeting", home for a snack....
Bread, create a "donut" with 3-4 rashers raw streaky bacon, crack egg in, another 1 or 2 of bacon, bread on top, microwave for 4mins, flip, another 1 min, cut, eat, wash down with a small rum. 
Healthy, sort of ( brown bread - are eggs healthy this week?), taste - bloody great  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## A330driver

Jeeeeeeeeeeeezus mate!!!!    You know how to make a bloke hungry!!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

Dung out of the freezer the other day turned up some back steak and fillet.
Nearly a year old and still in perfect condition....gotta love vac packers  



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Dung out of the freezer the other day turned up some back steak and fillet.
> Nearly a year old and still in perfect condition....gotta love vac packers  
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


We had year old Rig for tea and same. Vaccy Packers have made frozen fish long lasting

----------


## veitnamcam

> We had year old Rig for tea and same. Vaccy Packers have made frozen fish long lasting


Rig in net with flounders yesty....why i rang....didnt go to waste.

----------


## Shearer

Tahr back steak and garden vege. Cheers @StrikerNZ.

----------


## veitnamcam

Looks pretty good! bit of garlic salt...maybe some Wasabi  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shearer

> Looks pretty good! bit of garlic salt...maybe some Wasabi


Had it is it came off the BBQ. Wanted to savour the natural taste. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Had it is it came off the BBQ. Wanted to savour the natural taste.


Fair enough.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> Attachment 75904
> Tahr back steak and garden vege. Cheers @StrikerNZ.


A young February Thar would be my favorite game meat that you can get in NZ. The fat that goes thru the meat is delicious. 

Nothing beats Moose or moose fat tho. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## EeeBees

I agree, @R93 , moose is beautiful to eat ... miam, miam, miam ...

----------


## Marty Henry

At last the mystery around the fiordland moose disappearing is finally answered.

----------


## R93

> At last the mystery around the fiordland moose disappearing is finally answered.


Not a Fiordland moose. Shot it on family land at the original release near Vine Creek, Kowhitirangi. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Used a maggi Bourguignon packet, chamois backsteaks, few mushrooms, some onions, chopped up tomatoes and a splash of red wine, bloody good!

----------


## Sarvo

> Not a Fiordland moose. Shot it on family land at the original release near Vine Creek, Kowhitirangi. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I just Googled that and it came up with Stanley Graham  :Omg:  :Omg:  :Omg:

----------


## R93

> I just Googled that and it came up with Stanley Graham


He is a relation to my wifes side of the family. But there is a lot more to the district than him. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> He is a relation to my wifes side of the family. But there is a lot more to the district than him. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Please accept my apologies - insensitive and untoward :-(

----------


## R93

> Please accept my apologies - insensitive and untoward :-(


Non needed at all mate. Sorry if I implied that, I was just sayin. 

He is rarely a topic of conversation in the family and not much is said in the community. 

I personally am fascinated with the story and have been since I can remember. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Non needed at all mate. Sorry if I implied that, I was just sayin. 
> 
> He is rarely a topic of conversation in the family and not much is said in the community. 
> 
> I personally am fascinated with the story and have been since I can remember. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


thanks  - understand 
I said because I should know better - as also from small Rural community and those sort of events run deep.
We will talk over a Beer 1 day soon :-)

----------


## Shearer

Slow roast tahr leg.

----------


## Shearer

"Pulled" tahr. Oh yeah.

----------


## veitnamcam

Venison sausages n stuff



Home made burgers 



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Iggy

First time cooking venison...burger didn't last long at all. Nom nom burger was thicker than the bun  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ryan

Could smash back either of the last two about now.

----------


## Beaker

> Could smash back either of the last two about now.


Your not wrong - me to. And I just had dinner out...... Beirut in Auckland. Tasted great, but 10 courses of postage stamp sized stuff does not fill ones belly........ 

(to be fare on the restaurant, the food was great, but was 18 people on a set shared menu. I reckon it would be great if 2 people, and I got a look at the menu)

----------


## P38

Slow Cooked Smoked BBQed Rotisserie Chicken

Num num num  :Psmiley:  :Psmiley:  :Psmiley: 



Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

> Slow Cooked Smoked BBQed Rotisserie Chicken
> 
> Num num num 
> 
> Attachment 76850
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Looks good and I don t even like chicken.

----------


## Sarvo

> Slow Cooked Smoked BBQed Rotisserie Chicken
> 
> Num num num 
> 
> Attachment 76850
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Yes Exc
Just get the pic up the right way next time so my tongue not twisted

----------


## Sarvo

> Looks good and I don t even like chicken.


What - how can anyone not like Chicken - roasted - braised - souped etc etc 
Got to be size 20+ but

----------


## veitnamcam

> What - how can anyone not like Chicken - roasted - braised - souped etc etc 
> Got to be size 20+ but


I have a wife who is addicted to chicken nibbles hence after about the first 10 years of chicken nibbles and chips(nothing else just nibbles and oven chips) 2 or more times a week every week I became chicken intolerant and refuse to eat anything but a free range organic roast one and only maybe 2-3 times a year.

----------


## Rushy

> Slow Cooked Smoked BBQed Rotisserie Chicken
> 
> Num num num 
> 
> Attachment 76850
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Bloody yum!

----------


## P38

> Bloody yum!


Your not wrong @Rushy  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Sarvo

> I have a wife who is addicted to chicken nibbles hence after about the first 10 years of chicken nibbles and chips(nothing else just nibbles and oven chips) 2 or more times a week every week I became chicken intolerant and refuse to eat anything but a free range organic roast one and only maybe 2-3 times a year.


Fully understandi
Been there done that

----------


## R93

> I have a wife who is addicted to chicken nibbles hence after about the first 10 years of chicken nibbles and chips(nothing else just nibbles and oven chips) 2 or more times a week every week I became chicken intolerant and refuse to eat anything but a free range organic roast one and only maybe 2-3 times a year.


I could have so much fun with this but I have grown up just a little, since I turned 49

And I could take or leave chicken. Free range is the way to go, but I can nearly guts a whole one myself. 
Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> I could have so much fun with this but I have grown up just a little, since I turned 49
> 
> And I could take or leave chicken. Free range is the way to go, but I can nearly guts a whole one myself. 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


That was already atleast 10 years ago......  :Have A Nice Day: 


As for chicken, the brining of good chicken has made a difference. Really nice. Oh and butter under the skin....

----------


## Dundee

Two pork chops drowned in gravey,and about 10 roast spuds covered in watties...sorry pics don't upload but i'm sure you all seen it before. :Grin:

----------


## R93

> That was already atleast 10 years ago...... 
> 
> 
> As for chicken, the brining of good chicken has made a difference. Really nice. Oh and butter under the skin....


No. I just look like it was 10yrs ago. There's a difference 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

BBQed baby salmon.

----------


## Rushy

Damn you fellahs eat well.

----------


## Shearer

> Damn you fellahs eat well.


Yeah @Rushy. We are lucky to live in a country where even us poor folk can still go and harvest some top quality tucker.
Mind you, I wouldn't want to calculate what that particular fish cost me in time and travel :Oh Noes:

----------


## stretch



----------


## Gibo

Homemade tartare and chips  :Grin:

----------


## Sarvo

> Homemade tartare and chips 
> Attachment 76942


That could rate in the high ?? mmm 9's  :Thumbsup: 
Chips look great - could be a few more but and fish looks perfect and moist 
9 or a 9.6 if greens from own garden

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Homemade tartare and chips 
> Attachment 76942


Sorry Gibo, but anything that has been near cucumber gets an instant downgrade. They taint everything.

----------


## Dundee

> Homemade tartare and chips 
> Attachment 76942



Are you on a diet? :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

One of the cubs

----------


## Danny

Been breakfast lunch and tea. Kaikōura is te one. 


Sent from my iPhone

----------


## veitnamcam

> Been breakfast lunch and tea. Kaikōura is te one. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Hopefully not Kiakoura Paua tho!

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

Nope some of us have some credibility. 
Seas been calm ish but rain has hit the hunting a bit as rivers and roads are no good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Build your own burgers with panko crumbed blue cod and trumpeter bits accompanied by one of @Shearer lovely home brew black beers.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

Boss is working late tonight so a few AG golden ale Nd home killed pork chops will do me well!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

@Gibo kikokomen has been knocked off of its perch.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Mama san aye  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Mama san aye


That is what we called the fat old whore that ran the brothel in Neesoon.

----------


## Gibo

> That is what we called the fat old whore that ran the brothel in Neesoon.


Well she's making sot sauce now  :Grin:

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> That is what we called the fat old whore that ran the brothel in Neesoon.


How'd you know her name 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> That is what we called the fat old whore that ran the brothel in Neesoon.


 :ORLY: 

Was that before or after your lessons @Rushy ? 

You can neither confirm nor deny if you like   :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## 7mmwsm

[ATTACH]77206[/ATTACH
My dinner tonight.
Broadbill. Not bad either.

----------


## Rushy

> How'd you know her name 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


There were three battalions (Aussies, Brits and Kiwis).  We all knew who Mamasan was.

----------


## veitnamcam

I had whitebait.



Rest of family had sime chicken/rice thing that looked dodgy to me.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

The whitebait wins VC.

----------


## R93

They look perfect as well. 
Not bad for a non coaster

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> They look perfect as well. 
> Not bad for a non coaster
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Are you a coaster?

----------


## Beaker

> The whitebait wins VC.


Does it what!

----------


## veitnamcam

I am in the market for some more if anybody is looking to sell/swap some. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sparrow

Luckily for me the mrs's talents ensure I like eating game as much as I like getting it this one was particularly good from sat evenings walk

Rabbit, Rich Tomato, Thyme & Mushroom Stew
1. Break down rabbit, toss in seasoned flour
2. Sauté 1/2 brown onion, 2 cloves garlic and 2 T chopped thyme in 2T olive oil
3. Add rabbit and brown. 
4. Add 2 small tins chopped tomatoes, 1 T red wine vinegar & 2 t brown sugar
5. Cook approx 2 hrs in 160 - 170 degree oven in covered ovendish
6. Correct seasoning, add 1 handful chopped greens (spinach or silverbeet)

Boom flash underground chicken dish.


Clean plates and she'll happily let me go out for more  :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

Having a BBQ for some mates that have just arrived in NZ today for some hunting and a catch up. 
Both have arrived directly from the sandpit so I thought they might appreciate some half decent food.
 I might tell them the meat is Halal certified to wind them up

Made up a batch of venison and a batch of rabbit patties. 

Can't really remember what I thru in or any ratios.

 Had a rabbit pattie on a bit of bread for lunch. It was freaking unreal and by far the best mix I have ever done. 

I should learn to write shit down in case I fluke a good batch such as this one. 




Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## silentscope

Secret recipie fish and chips

----------


## Beaker

Lamb rack on the BBq, and some venison sausages (store brought...... jafa thing......) the lamb was brilliant, the sausages were OK....

----------


## Rushy

That lamb looks devine.

----------


## veitnamcam

A bit of Fallow steak seasoned with garlic and herb salt and seared in duck fat.
I am pretty new to duck fat but I am a convert! High smoke point,fantastic flavor,better for you than oil.
Anyway....accompanied by button mushrooms ,chips,egg.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk
Also had made a loaf of bacon bread.....didnt get a photo and the whole loaf got scoffed for desert!

----------


## Rushy

VC you are a man of great personal discipline.  Rushy could never stop at just one egg.

----------


## veitnamcam

> VC you are a man of great personal discipline.  Rushy could never stop at just one egg.


Yea there was only enough for one each in the cupboard!

Fresh snapper on a bed of mash covered in hollandaise sauce(wife got carried away dishing the sauce) 

And fresh gurnard pan fried with salad. 



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Panko crumbed blue cod and chips.
I like just seasoned floured and fried but the family loves the panko and I certainly dont dislike it.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Two week aged young red back steak. Shit it was as tender as soft chamenbert cheese  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

Couldnt bring myself to wasabi it VC  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Couldnt bring myself to wasabi it VC


Yea I usually only do that on beef.

----------


## Shearer

Sunday breakfast

----------


## Munsey

Sunday  lunch , hope the cray knows yoga

----------


## veitnamcam

Smoked kahawai and snapper for afternoon tea and fresh snapper portions with new potatos and lots of butter for tea.
Simple meal for a simple bloke 



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Bloody yum!

----------


## EeeBees

A friend of mine offered me some Sika meat and my request was the rear shanks, please ... I had told him about Ossobuco and so decided today was the day I would prepare the shanks ... two hours in the oven ... miam, miam, miam ... I will drop his ration off tomorrow on the way to work ... mobile camera a bit dodgy and does not do it any credit ... home made pasta ...

----------


## GWH

Had my first crack at smoked pork belly burnt ends this arvo.

Tasty little buggers but you wouldn't want to have them too often, could almost feel my arteries hardening as I was eating it.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## EeeBees

> Bloody yum!


Was thinking the same, Rushy!!

----------


## Beaker

> Had my first crack at smoked pork belly burnt ends this arvo.
> 
> Tasty little buggers but you wouldn't want to have them too often, could almost feel my arteries hardening as I was eating it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Do you have a vac packer? If so, feel free to send some north for tasting / research purposes.......  :Have A Nice Day: 
That looks bloody great!

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Couldnt bring myself to wasabi it VC


Putting it on the same plate as that cucumber looking stuff is equally as bad.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Couldnt bring myself to wasabi it VC


And there we go....I like wasabi but shit I get threw some Tobasco.......anything that is bland gets covered in it and the wife cooks 5 ish days a week so it gets a lot of use!



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Damn VC your ring piece must live in fear of what your hand sticks in your mouth.

----------


## Beaker

So not dinner, but a quick snack.....
Take speck and chorizo, fry.

Add, eggs and cheese.


Eat.
Bloody nice.

Although, I now understand why the boy (3 year old and loves chilli and spicy stuff)said the chorizo isn't spicey because it's not...

However the speck is really really good! Brought from a Russian shop in Albany.

----------


## Rushy

What the feck is speck?

----------


## Marty Henry

Fancy name for dry cure bacon, bloody nice stuff.

----------


## Angus_A

Rib roast, 56 degrees in the sous vide for 20 hours, some broad beans and baked spuds on the side because i was too lazy to do anything else. 
Rather disappointing to be honest, it tasted great but sooo much gristle.

----------


## Rushy

Angus I hope that is gravy and not chocolate.

----------


## Angus_A

> Angus I hope that is gravy and not chocolate.


ahahahaha yeah it's gravy, the stock i've been buying from the butchers is super dark

----------


## veitnamcam

Fallow steaks eggs and chips


Fresh snapper "cheviche" (spelling) with new potatoes and butter.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Living the good life VC.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Living the good life VC.


It is a tough job Rushy.

----------


## Rushy

> It is a tough job Rushy.


Someone has to do it VC.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Fallow steaks eggs and chips
> 
> 
> Fresh snapper "cheviche" (spelling) with new potatoes and butter.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Venison chips and eggs. Real blokes tucker. They don't look like bought eggs either.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Venison chips and eggs. Real blokes tucker. They don't look like bought eggs either.


They were from the neighbour so I didn't buy em 

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

I filleted a snapper and the Wife took the portions to a local chippy to get cooked up.



Was good 

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Tommy

Does not get better than perfect pork pie and HE..

----------


## Beaker

> Does not get better than perfect pork pie and HE..
> 
> Attachment 79108


That looks great!
Is it from that place on that screwed up intersection, with the good burger joint next door?

----------


## EeeBees

Now that looks like a real Pork Pie ...

----------


## EeeBees

Have been eating the finest ... Friday was given a crayfish, then venison for tea tonight ... miam, miam, miam ...

----------


## Shearer

Home made fresh salmon sushi.

----------


## TimeRider

Last nights dinner

----------


## gadgetman

> Last nights dinner
> 
> Attachment 79130


You'll make some poor unfortunate fool lucky guy a great sammich maker one of these days.

----------


## R93

> Last nights dinner
> 
> Attachment 79130


I would prefer it all in one bowl.
You guys eat like birds

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> I would prefer it all in one bowl.
> You guys eat like birds
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Man after me own heart!

----------


## TimeRider

> I would prefer it all in one bowl.
> You guys eat like birds
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


*Cough *Splutter  :ORLY: 



At dinner time our plates are always well packed...



The bowls were perhaps half full, with the vege, noodles and prawns





Family have commented on how well we eat. We don't really eat like birds, but we sure as hell look like 'em!  :Pacman:

----------


## R93

> *Cough *Splutter 
> 
> Attachment 79284
> 
> At dinner time our plates are always well packed...
> 
> Attachment 79285
> 
> The bowls were perhaps half full, with the vege, noodles and prawns
> ...


I stand corrected. Looked like small servings in small bowls.

I got some Venison tenderloin out of the freezer last nite. 
Family went to chch so I will be having a decent portion tonite. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> I stand corrected. Looked like small servings in small bowls.
> 
> I got some Venison tenderloin out of the freezer last nite. 
> Family went to chch so I will be having a decent portion tonite. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


If we eat like birds, the birds would have to be gannets. The looks we get from folks when the skinny tribe loads up massive plates, polishes them off, then return for a reload.

A few weeks back little wee gadgette#2 stayed for dinner at one of the guys from schools place. The young lad loaded up her plate the same as his, much to his mothers disdain. He's a very large teenage lad. Daughter quietly looks down at her plate and says to herself, "Amateurs, please?" She was too polite to ask for more. His mother was impressed that she cleaned up the plate.

----------


## Shootm

Sika yearling backsteak I shot last weekend. Should of cooked both of them.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> If we eat like birds, the birds would have to be gannets. The looks we get from folks when the skinny tribe loads up massive plates, polishes them off, then return for a reload.
> 
> A few weeks back little wee gadgette#2 stayed for dinner at one of the guys from schools place. The young lad loaded up her plate the same as his, much to his mothers disdain. He's a very large teenage lad. Daughter quietly looks down at her plate and says to herself, "Amateurs, please?" She was too polite to ask for more. His mother was impressed that she cleaned up the plate.



Our mob are more like these birds GM.

----------


## Rushy

I admire the Pelican.  It really knows how to get a mouthful.

----------


## MSL

Fallow backsteak

----------


## Tahr

> Fallow backsteak


That looks like a good old family high chair. Reminds me of what we had for our kids 44 years ago.

----------


## MSL

Got a few in the family

----------


## hotbarrels

From last Sunday.  $265 for a whole mutton ..........  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Rushy

All to yourself?  You lucky bugger.

----------


## upnorth uplander

@Rushy im not the only 1

----------


## Angus_A

Girlfriends dad took me possum hunting last night, no possums sadly but he did find a peacock and let me shoot that, pretty interesting, kinda reminded me of pork. Did some new potatoes and asparagus tart but didn't get a photo of that.

----------


## llewelyn

Any tasty pulled pork recipes lads/ladies ?

----------


## hotbarrels

Decided to do a preheat of the wood oven last night ready for Christmas day. When down to the butcher to get some pork ribs, but nothing available.  Grabbed some mutton flaps with 1/2 ribs attached.  3 hours slow roasting in the oven with some herbs and spices, and a bit over an hour for the vegies rolled in the mutton fat in the bottom of the tray. Outstanding flavour!

----------


## Sarvo

Is that the Oven been built this last year ??
Had plenty of heat in it by the looks !!

Looks g8 - just ditch the processed sauce - be a shame to taint it with chemical :-)
Make your own sauces - all these commercial types give me heartburn - its the chemical and preservatives in them.

Yes - it is the build project

https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....tml#post650269

Great timing - you must of got the pressure from Da Mrsss to get it finished for Xmas

----------


## hotbarrels

> Is that the Oven been built this last year ??
> Had plenty of heat in it by the looks !!
> 
> Looks g8 - just ditch the processed sauce - be a shame to taint it with chemical :-)
> Make your own sauces - all these commercial types give me heartburn - its the chemical and preservatives in them.
> 
> Yes - it is the build project
> 
> https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....tml#post650269
> ...


Yes, the oven has now been commissioned and is in service.  Just have the final mortar coat to go and a coat of sealer.
Since it was going to be a slow cook we didn't have to heat it up too hot, hence the carbon on the roof.  Heated to 'pizza temp' and the bricks are burnt clean inside.

The sauce is my daughters favourite 'bit on the side' sweet chilly - she has it on everything.  
I never use sauce.  The herbs and spices that were put on before cooking is all it needs.

----------


## veitnamcam

Been grazing all day on rich tucker but this was dinner.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

VC It takes a real man to use a Barbie doll chair.  On ya mate!

----------


## Sarvo



----------


## rambo rem700

Im a sucker for chicken wings


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

A bit of smoked kahawai. Yum.

----------


## rambo rem700

Venny back steak and pork belly burnt ends

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Damn that looks good.

----------


## GWH

Wild lamb with a mint, rosemary and garlic based marinade, grilled/smoked over hardwood lump charcoal.

Was bloody beautiful if I don't say so myself. Got the tick of approval from the inlaws.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Wild lamb with a mint, rosemary and garlic based marinade, grilled/smoked over hardwood lump charcoal.
> 
> Was bloody beautiful if I don't say so myself. Got the tick of approval from the inlaws.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Now that looks stunning!

----------


## Beaker

> Wild lamb with a mint, rosemary and garlic based marinade, grilled/smoked over hardwood lump charcoal.
> 
> Was bloody beautiful if I don't say so myself. Got the tick of approval from the inlaws.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Now that looks stunning!

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Wild lamb with a mint, rosemary and garlic based marinade, grilled/smoked over hardwood lump charcoal.
> 
> Was bloody beautiful if I don't say so myself. Got the tick of approval from the inlaws.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


There is NOTHING like real charcoal BBQ. Wild Lamb?

----------


## Rushy

> Now that looks stunning!


You could try to replicate it Beaker.  Invite some members over to help you eat the proceeds (I'm thinking me).

----------


## Sarvo

GWH

"Wild" Lamb ??

From Tussock/Tops ??

Best Lamb we have ever eaten was wild Lamb off top of Crimea mountains above Black Sea.
The Native Herbs had flavored the meat - mmm
Looks G8 man - well done to cheif/cheifett

----------


## GWH

> GWH
> 
> "Wild" Lamb ??
> 
> From Tussock/Tops ??
> 
> Best Lamb we have ever eaten was wild Lamb off top of Crimea mountains above Black Sea.
> The Native Herbs had flavored the meat - mmm
> Looks G8 man - well done to cheif/cheifett


Thanks lads, it came out really good.

A very large mostly native bush covered cattle station we hunt deer/pigs on a couple of times a year has a fair few sheep that would have originated as escapees from a neighboring station.  Theres lots of 'shreks' getting around.  We pick off the nice looking long tail hoggarts or this time in December this year's lambs were a good size.

They roam free and are fully organic, sure are tasty little buggers.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Greys0n

Yesterday I cooked a curry with the duck in my multi kitchen. So I eat it now at work from my lunch box (by the way ordered a few funny ones on https://allinpackaging.co.uk/food-packaging/ ). It saves my time and energy.
My lunch

----------


## Raging Bull

BBQ pork spare ribs on the Weber

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> BBQ pork spare ribs on the Weber
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


That looks "par excellence"   :Thumbsup:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Raging Bull

From a little while back, Spatchcock chicken on the Weber. 




Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Dreamer

Roast beef on the weber tonight

----------


## Raging Bull

Snack. Jerk chicken nibbles on the Weber. 



Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## WhistlingWings

I need a Weber!!

----------


## Sarvo

How is that for home grown Tomatoes

----------


## Rushy

That is excellent Sarvo. Bloody hell the rats are big and hairy down your way.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> That is excellent Sarvo. Bloody hell the rats are big and hairy down your way.


They know which one crapped on the lawn now too. 
Always a mystery around here trying to work out which mutt is responsible for doing that.

----------


## Sarvo

> How is that for home grown Tomatoes
> 
> 
> Attachment 80931


That 17 week old rat (not da Mrss) is turning into a ripper !!
Hunt - air scenting Pigs at 100m 
Swims like a water rat too - just like he has been on our Planet b4
Had a lot of Dogs and this one is toppen it "thus far" still need time to confirm but ??
Yea - does a lot of crapping - and still not 100% house trained - his only negative at moment (pissin not crappen)

----------


## veitnamcam

Snapper portions seasoned then floured and fried in butter with hand made hollandaise sauce and kumara and potato rosties.


Thats the only pic I took🤡....shit was busy in the kitchen!

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

Pic doesn't say much but one of the best venison feeds I've ever had. 4 hr slow cooked red yearling shredded shoulder tacos

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Pic doesn't say much but one of the best venison feeds I've ever had. 4 hr slow cooked red yearling shredded shoulder tacos
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


OK that just made my mouth water.

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> OK that just made my mouth water.


Ever get to this side of the big water I'll shop one up for you! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Ever get to this side of the big water I'll shop one up for you! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I reckon it'd be worth crossing the pond just for that.

----------


## R93

Was down Haast for the last few days visiting and had a feed of some Beefallo put on for tea one night.

Hereford crossed with American Buffalo.
Had no idea this was possible, especially when looking at the animals running around together. 

Have to say it was the best beef I have eaten. Ton of flavour. Not fatty but tasted like it was. Almost buttery. 

Left with a chilly bag full so having some tonite.
Not a great pic on my phone as was pissing down and on dusk but the Buffalo just run with the beef. All great mates. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Was down Haast for the last few days visiting and had a feed of some Beefallo put on for tea one night.
> 
> Hereford crossed with American Buffalo.
> Had no idea this was possible, especially when looking at the animals running around together. 
> 
> Have to say it was the best beef I have eaten. Ton of flavour. Not fatty but tasted like it was. Almost buttery. 
> 
> Left with a chilly bag full so having some tonite.
> Not a great pic on my phone as was pissing down and on dusk but the Buffalo just run with the beef. All great mates. 
> ...


I heard of this some years ago - cannot remember where (think it was in Waikato - no not the beer Waikato Gadget)
Exact same words - how flavorsome and tender etc

All the rage has been Re the "Wagyu Beef"  - I tried it (mate grazes 4-600 in Kapiti for Company that Exports to Japan etc) and yea-na - was OK - but I was somewhat disappointed after all the hype

----------


## R93

> I heard of this some years ago - cannot remember where (think it was in Waikato - no not the beer Waikato Gadget)
> Exact same words - how flavorsome and tender etc
> 
> All the rage has been Re the "Wagyu Beef"  - I tried it (mate grazes 4-600 in Kapiti for Company that Exports to Japan etc) and yea-na - was OK - but I was somewhat disappointed after all the hype


We get 99% of our beef off the family farms which is Jersey, Hereford cross.

It is good real good. They're on excellent tucker year round and I thought had no equal and I have had all the rave cuts from all over the place.
But flavour wise, the Beefallo is better again. Maybe just coz it is new to me but very unique. 
I have dibs on a half Beefallo next year. He is only a year old now. 

Apparently they're crazy and jump out of or destroy any yard and fence. Hard to farm so maybe why they're not so well known. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> We get 99% of our beef off the family farms which is Jersey, Hereford cross.
> 
> It is good real good. They're on excellent tucker year round and I thought had no equal and I have had all the rave cuts from all over the place.
> But flavour wise, the Beefallo is better again. Maybe just coz it is new to me but very unique. 
> I have dibs on a half Beefallo next year. He is only a year old now. 
> 
> Apparently they're crazy and jump out of or destroy any yard and fence. Hard to farm so maybe why they're not so well known. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


My father always said the best beef he EVER ate was a Jersey/Hereford X
I wont ask exactly where these Beefallo are (I think I can guess) but any chance of buying some meat from them ??
How many do the breed per year ??

----------


## R93

> My father always said the best beef he EVER ate was a Jersey/Hereford X
> I wont ask exactly where these Beefallo are (I think I can guess) but any chance of buying some meat from them ??
> How many do the breed per year ??


They have no long term plans. They ones they have, have destroyed enough of the farm apparently 
The yearling I am getting half of is already as big as an adult. Brindle coat. I wouldn't mind the skin. 

I will keep some aside for you when I buy mine.
I doubt they will breed them for sale as they were an accident in the first place. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Wifeys home made pizza.





If she has time she makes the bases as well but these are supermarket ones.....She makes it and I just add a bit of H&P sauce and a lot of Tabasco sauce then bang it in the oven 

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan

HP Sauce... I survived boarding school dining due largely in part to HP. Good stuff, even though it's made in Netherlands these days(!?)

----------


## veitnamcam

> HP Sauce... I survived boarding school dining due largely in part to HP. Good stuff, even though it's made in Netherlands these days(!?)


Its pretty good on all ya frypan feeds and also pizza I have discovered, sorta forgot about it for many years while I tried many other sauces but it is still a bloody good sauce today.

----------


## Sarvo

They just keep getting BIGGER - and sweeter

----------


## bomber

Rainbow dry brined garlic herb salt brown sugar. 
Streaky bacon down the middle.
Smoked with maple.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Blisters



----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 81918


WTF is that? Looks like a snapper caught in the harbour in sea lettuce season!!

----------


## Blisters

Hahaha wish sea lettuce tasted like that! Then it'd have a use apart from fertilizer

----------


## rambo rem700

Snapper with white wine, chillis and herbs

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Oh yeh that would do for dinner.

----------


## veitnamcam

Its been pretty tough going at our house lately.

Venison steak mushrooms onions chips and eggs.



Smoked snapper wings.



Fresh pan fried snapper portions with fish and chip shop chips



Blue cod and gurnard on a bed of mash with a hollandaise sauce.



Thank god its payday tomorrow so the wife can buy stuff pre processed/ homodginised /sanitised /stabilised/concentrated/reconstituted/coloured and pre packed  in plastic/foil and cardboard. 

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

> Its been pretty tough going at our house lately.
> 
> Venison steak mushrooms onions chips and eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked snapper wings.
> 
> 
> ...


Surf and Turf, don’t know how you survive....Those Snapper wings look bloody nice.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Surf and Turf, don’t know how you survive....Those Snapper wings look bloody nice.


Yes yes they were......had smoked meat from the frame and head in my sandwidges for lunch today too. It is the best meat for that as the meat from the head is full of fats and oils that set in the fridge and the meat does not dry out....covered with clad wrap will last for days and days and still be moist and smooth.

----------


## Beaker

Mussels with garlic, chilli and onions.
King fish marinaded in Chinese cooking wine and soy sauce (equal parts), and a little ginger and chilli, for 20mins, then high temp frypan for not alot.
And some toasted bread, for sucking up the mussel juice...




Rather tasty and the kids loved it too.

----------


## veitnamcam

Fresh kingfish for afternoon smoko.



Smoked kingfish for tea.



Never had it fresh before and dam it is GOOD!

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Shit its only a quarter but theres a heap there. This little sunbeam is a trooper

----------


## Beaker

A couple of lamb racks.... oh and eggs, said etc......

----------


## GWH

Free range leg of lamb, done hot and fast over hardwood lump charcoal, 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

There is some nice aged veni steak freshy sliced sitting on the bench undercover....family have all eaten but it is so bloody hot and humid I cannot bring myself to eat....itll be veni steak at midnight again.

----------


## GWH

> There is some nice aged veni steak freshy sliced sitting on the bench undercover....family have all eaten but it is so bloody hot and humid I cannot bring myself to eat....itll be veni steak at midnight again.


I hear ya, I probably didn't really need a bbq today, could have simply sat the meat outside and did it low and slow at 32 degrees ;-)

----------


## veitnamcam

> I hear ya, I probably didn't really need a bbq today, could have simply sat the meat outside and did it low and slow at 32 degrees ;-)


yea the swift said 30deg at 6pm but its the bloody humidity that hurts!

----------


## Dundee

Hi all I'm still eating trout,last night was crumbed trout free range egg and chips with a splash of watties. :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hi all I'm still eating trout,last night was crumbed trout free range egg and chips with a splash of watties.
> Attachment 82932Attachment 82933


I will bloody like that watties and all just to see you back on the board Dundee.
Been a bit quiet round here lately....

----------


## madjon_

> I will bloody like that watties and all just to see you back on the board Dundee.
> Been a bit quiet round here lately....


What He said,but that's a Sunami of Watties

----------


## mikee

> There is some nice aged veni steak freshy sliced sitting on the bench undercover....family have all eaten but it is so bloody hot and humid I cannot bring myself to eat....itll be veni steak at midnight again.


Mine still in the original wrapper  :Grin:  but one is better than none eh.

----------


## MSL

cut this one up this morning, not a lot of fat but really nice condition.  Cant wait to have a bit

----------


## hotbarrels

Just slid a couple of goat rear 1/3rds into the pizza oven at 200deg.  First test run on 'big cuts' in the oven.  Had to import a big arse roasting dish from the USA.
Had pizza's last night, and the oven was still at 150-170deg this morning with no door on it (haven't made one yet ....)

----------


## Sarvo

> Just slid a couple of goat rear 1/3rds into the pizza oven at 200deg.  First test run on 'big cuts' in the oven.  Had to import a big arse roasting dish from the USA.
> Had pizza's last night, and the oven was still at 150-170deg this morning with no door on it (haven't made one yet ....)
> 
> Attachment 82975


Great to see diverse meats been tried/cooked
My tip - let us know how it goes your way - is to go at 300+ covered with a bit of hot water added in the tray for starters.
Goat especially is noted as a dry meat - slow and low might end up dry and tough ??

----------


## veitnamcam

> Great to see diverse meats been tried/cooked
> My tip - let us know how it goes your way - is to go at 300+ covered with a bit of hot water added in the tray for starters.
> Goat especially is noted as a dry meat - slow and low might end up dry and tough ??


Na she falls off the bone done right....treat it like lamb.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## hotbarrels

> Great to see diverse meats been tried/cooked
> My tip - let us know how it goes your way - is to go at 300+ covered with a bit of hot water added in the tray for starters.
> Goat especially is noted as a dry meat - slow and low might end up dry and tough ??


It was basted with fresh lemon juice and olive oil, and seasoned before it went in. Its been in an hour, and basted again a couple of times.  Just pulled it out, put a cup of home made mead in a small stainless bowl inside the roasting dish and covered with foil.  Will check it in another hour.

----------


## Sarvo

> Na she falls off the bone done right....treat it like lamb.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Yes - most certainly does fall of the bone "if done right" 
Eaten it many times

----------


## Sarvo

> Yes - most certainly does fall of the bone "if done right" 
> Eaten it many times


HB is using a Pizza oven - I think the flash "home built one " am I correct ??
That is my point - need fast - otherwise it will dry the meat out - not like in a closed in oven

----------


## Pengy

> It was basted with fresh lemon juice and olive oil, and seasoned before it went in. Its been in an hour, and basted again a couple of times.  Just pulled it out, put a cup of home made mead in a small stainless bowl inside the roasting dish and covered with foil.  Will check it in another hour.


Home made Mead got my attention  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sarvo

> It was basted with fresh lemon juice and olive oil, and seasoned before it went in. Its been in an hour, and basted again a couple of times.  Just pulled it out, put a cup of home made mead in a small stainless bowl inside the roasting dish and covered with foil.  Will check it in another hour.


So the "Mead" is kept in a bowl and not poured in/over - am I correct
This will keep moisture under cover  :Thumbsup: 

Nice Back wheels - what age approx and were they Feral ??

----------


## Sarvo

We front onto a big Beech Forest that stretches way back when
Had some Goats coming down into lower country back in mid Spring - but they seem to have gone back up (prob due to heat)
"I is a reckon they be sweet meat"
So hoping they will appear again soon (to lazy to go sky-scrapping top of range) they need to come a tad closer !

See in Bin-in local Game Meat Co (can't think of name) had Goat meat for sale
Their Veni is superb and Hare - from Marlborough high Country - wild herb flavors etc

----------


## hotbarrels

Yes, home made pizza oven.
Yes, mead is in a bowl since I want to roast the vegies in the pan with the meat so want to keep the pan dry, but have a humid atmosphere for the meat until the vegies go in.  The mead gives my veni stew the magic flavour so hopefully it will defuse in the covered roasting dish.
Goats were feral, and nice and young, just the way we like them. 

I normally cube the meat and stew it but thought I would give the oven a crack.

Got the pizza's down pat now, using home made dough and fresh toppings.  I deliberately make excess dough so no one goes hungry, and then cook what's left as peta pockets.  Works a treat.  Did 15 pizza's last night in 1/2 hour.

----------


## Maca49

Shit I hate my Webber! Especially pork belly and veg!


Finger licking bloody deliss!!!

----------


## Blisters

Yuck man

----------


## Blisters

My dinner tonight, watermelon rum daquris

----------


## rambo rem700

Venny backsteak and sausages tonight

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## hotbarrels



----------


## Beaker

> 


What's your address?  :Have A Nice Day: 

I reckon @Rushy , @Tommy and me need to call around and provide some feed back on your oven and cooking skills.....

----------


## veitnamcam

Snapper cheviche 



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## hotbarrels

> What's your address? 
> 
> I reckon @Rushy , @Tommy and me need to call around and provide some feed back on your oven and cooking skills.....


I'm glad I went a bit bigger on the internal dimensions on the oven.  
It does take an extra 1/2 - 3/4 hour to get up to temp, but it gives you a great cooking space. All three trays just fit inside on the floor and there is still space to have a small fire going to maintain temps.  A roasting dish of home made apple crumble followed the meat and veg and was cooked to perfection in an hour.

----------


## Rushy

> What's your address? 
> 
> I reckon @Rushy , @Tommy and me need to call around and provide some feed back on your oven and cooking skills.....


I am more than prepared to lay my taste buds on the line for such a challenge.

----------


## Rushy

> Snapper cheviche 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Perfection on a plate VC.

----------


## veitnamcam

Even venison steaks get boring but it is still better than chicken!

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

Duck spring rolls for tea 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Oh yeh I would wolf those.

----------


## Beaker

Not mine, but I'm going to give it a go to make it!
This looks awesome -

----------


## Rushy

Oh yeh.  Need a taste tester?

----------


## Beaker

> Oh yeh.  Need a taste tester?


I'll give it a first go, then you can be the tester on either the truly fucked up'ed one or the real winner!

I need to learn to cook first though.....

----------


## R93

My boy is working the odd day with our local butcher for something to do with his schooling.
The local fella makes a damn fine venison sausage and does it cheaper than I can make them if you include the time. 

Gave him around 5 kilo of chamois meat and some pork fat to get made into sausages this morning.
My only instructions were to flavour with chilli and garlic. 
He showed up here at home after his day with close 10kilo of links. 

Had a batch for tea. 

Without doubt one of  the best game sausages I have eaten. 
Smoky, spicey and juicy.
My boy reckons it was all him but he could burn water normally. 

I just need to hide them from everyone that will hear about them. 







Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> My boy is working the odd day with our local butcher for something to do with his schooling.
> The local fella makes a damn fine venison sausage and does it cheaper than I can make them if you include the time. 
> 
> Gave him around 5 kilo of chamois meat and some pork fat to get made into sausages this morning.
> My only instructions were to flavour with chilli and garlic. 
> He showed up here at home after his day with close 10kilo of links. 
> 
> Had a batch for tea. 
> 
> ...


I will take 5KG's  :Thumbsup: 
Should learn to shut your mouth/keyboard  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> I will take 5KG's 
> Should learn to shut your mouth/keyboard


No worries. 600 bucks a kg
Should cover what I will be owing you.

This chamois was shot in a herb garden so that's a pretty good deal

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> No worries. 600 bucks a kg
> Should cover what I will be owing you.
> 
> This chamois was shot in a herb garden so that's a pretty good deal
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Must of been eating top Quality Herb too  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shearer

Snapper (not caught by me obviously) and mussel marinara.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Snapper (not caught by me obviously) and mussel marinara.
> Attachment 83355


Could use a bit more salt?

----------


## Shearer

> Could use a bit more salt?


I haven't tasted it yet but you're probably right. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Left over battered trout fillets were made into trout cakes.

----------


## Beaker

Boat arriving on Saturday, busy but good day at work, quick after work beer with mates, and home to cook and eat these -

Great day.

Only issue is that my boy also likes them......

----------


## veitnamcam

> Boat arriving on Saturday, busy but good day at work, quick after work beer with mates, and home to cook and eat these -Attachment 83513
> 
> Great day.
> 
> Only issue is that my boy also likes them......


My Wife having grown up on the coast hates them :Thumbsup:  unfortunatly I fed the kids some and they love them......got one last kilo in the freezer waiting till I dont have to share it  :Grin:

----------


## rambo rem700

After slogging out of the ruahines last night. I decided it was fried chicken night tonight. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

What's your fried chicken recipe? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## rambo rem700

> What's your fried chicken recipe? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Buttermilk.  Then rolled in 
1 cup of flour
1tsp baking powder
1tsp cayenne pepper
1tp smoked paprika
1tsp onion/garlic powder
Salt n pepper

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Cheers. Will give that a go. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Buttermilk.  Then rolled in 
> 1 cup of flour
> 1tsp baking powder
> 1tsp cayenne pepper
> 1tp smoked paprika
> 1tsp onion/garlic powder
> Salt n pepper
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Dumb old me thought you had bought Da Colonel's
Well done (not meaning over cooked - but the job)
Give the cook a kiss

----------


## Dundee

Bacon burger

----------


## veitnamcam

> Bacon burgerAttachment 83624


Simplicity at its best Dundee.
I am actually surprised at the almost reasonable amount of sauce in there tho.....you under Doctors orders or something?

----------


## veitnamcam

Button mushrooms cooked in butter,Snapper portions seasoned and crumbed and cooked in butter with a dob of Tartea sauce and a squeeze of lemon and some green stuff with french dressing.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Ha ha no I was told its already got watties but had to give it another squirt. :Grin:

----------


## Sarvo

> Button mushrooms cooked in butter,Snapper portions seasoned and crumbed and cooked in butter with a dob of Tartea sauce and a squeeze of lemon and some green stuff with french dressing.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


If my wife happens to leave me (pray she does not )  can I come and visit you  :Wink:  
As in "for good"

You need to be awarded 9.91 out of 100 
For your food imputs - that is !!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

> If my wife happens to leave me (pray she does not )  can I come and visit you  
> As in "for good"
> 
> You need to be awarded 9.91 out of 100 
> For your food imputs - that is !!!!



Why thank you! Nearly 10 points out of 100 is probably about right as I am a pretty simple cook.

----------


## Sarvo

> Why thank you! Nearly 10 points out of 100 is probably about right as I am a pretty simple cook.


Sorry Cock
meant to be 991 out of 100

 :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Veni steak chips and eggs.
Simple but good.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

Venison & Chocolate  Casserole  at our house with mashed spuds.................... need to eat soft food for a few days

----------


## veitnamcam

> Venison & Chocolate  Casserole  at our house with mashed spuds.................... need to eat soft food for a few days


So you finally went to the murder house ay.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> So you finally went to the murder house ay.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Could not put it off any longer 4 years was long enough
Whats worse is I have to go back twice more, I'm not sure who is more terrified me or my wallet. That said I did not feel anything while there, now its a bit tender but I just cant get past primary school murder-house visits.
Although was almost worth it for the veni casserole

----------


## Rushy

> Could not put it off any longer 4 years was long enough
> Whats worse is I have to go back twice more, I'm not sure who is more terrified me or my wallet. That said I did not feel anything while there, now its a bit tender but I just cant get past primary school murder-house visits.
> Although was almost worth it for the veni casserole


You sir are much more brave than me.

----------


## mikee

> You sir are much more brave than me.


Not brave, just can't cope with another winter with teeth that won't let me go out in the cold (hunting etc)

----------


## Beaker

Quick snack for the boy and me, before dinner.

----------


## Rushy

You better enjoy those to the enth degree.

----------


## Beaker

> You better enjoy those to the enth degree.


The little bugger, really likes them to. 

I have made a big mistake by giving him some (less for me now  :Have A Nice Day:  )

----------


## veitnamcam

> The little bugger, really likes them to. 
> 
> I have made a big mistake by giving him some (less for me now  )


My last bag.....nothing to see here get the f out of the kitchen!



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> My last bag.....nothing to see here get the f out of the kitchen!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


I have many bags in my freezer  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I have many bags in my freezer


Nobody likes a showoff  :Grin:

----------


## Pengy

Mud patties..yay

----------


## mikee

> Nobody likes a showoff


and.............................the dogs quite like it  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> and.............................the dogs quite like it


Odd .....mine wont eat it at all.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

> Odd .....mine wont eat it at all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


That dog has good taste , obviously

----------


## veitnamcam

> That dog has good taste , obviously


Wouldnt eat venison either when I got it.....now it only likes eggs and venison.

----------


## Pengy

Both free range of course

----------


## veitnamcam

> Both free range of course


Naturally!

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Fresh free range organic flounders baked with salt/pepper and garlic butter an couply chilli with big steak chips.


Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Mmmmmmmm. Fish n chips.

----------


## Spudattack

Left over lamb shoulder roast, chucked in a pot with heaps of veggies, stock, red wine, spices and topped up with water, left to simmer for 18 hours.

Becomes like a pulled lamb pie filling, puff pastry in a large muffin tin....





Cover it



Bake it



Serve it! Mmmmmmm.....




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

OMG I must try making them. I do have a pie maker, making your own pies yummy good on you.

----------


## veitnamcam

Tonights tea.....what a bounty the sea provides.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Eating like a King again I see VC.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Eating like a King again I see VC.


Its a tough job alright.

----------


## Rushy

> Its a tough job alright.


Someone has to do it mate.  Good of you to volunteer.

----------


## Angus_A

Backstrap from the hare i shot the other night, sous vide at 53c for an hour with duck fat and rosemary before searing. 
Made stock from the bones which i reduced with wine to a jus, with blueberries and enriched with butter. 
Served with polenta and some green shit.

----------


## Beaker

> Backstrap from the hare i shot the other night, sous vide at 53c for an hour with duck fat and rosemary before searing. 
> Made stock from the bones which i reduced with wine to a jus, with blueberries and enriched with butter. 
> Served with polenta and some green shit. 
> Attachment 84465


Was it any good?

----------


## Angus_A

> Was it any good?


Yeah extremely good, really pleased with how it turned out. Never cooked hare before

----------


## gadgetman

Knocked up a gluten free batter for some of the fish from the forum fishing trip. Into the bowl with a soup spoon goes 3 heaps of rice flour, 1 heap of potato flour and 1/2 a heap of tapioca flour. Grab a teaspoon and one heap of baking powder, 1/2 a heap of guar gum and 1/2 a heap of mild curry powder (for colour). Whisk it all together with a fork. Crack a couple of eggs into another bowl and whisk them up with a fork. Bung the whisked egg into the dry ingredients and add a squirt of oil and mix it together adding water to get the texture right. Leave it to thicken while getting the 800-1000g of fish ready as it soaks up the liquid, thin if needed.

Chopped up some snapper.



Found some of these things in the freezer too from the previous trip. 



Let the fish soak while the pan heats up and the previous batch gets cooked.





Big thanks to the forum members taking us fishing and particularly Mrs VC for the inspiration for the batter, never had any luck with a gluten free batter previously.

----------


## kotuku

bugga me -gotta get me a piemaker,and a $1million bucks so in me new mansion i can employ gadget as head chef and i work the rest out as i go along.
hey just spotted a bloody big black hercules goin slow over the greymouth airdrome -bit like a swan with arthritis -.can i shoot it and can you cover the bugger in batter and cook it.-just askin???

----------


## Sarvo

> bugga me -gotta get me a piemaker,and a $1million bucks so in me new mansion i can employ gadget as head chef and i work the rest out as i go along.
> hey just spotted a bloody big black hercules goin slow over the greymouth airdrome -bit like a swan with arthritis -.can i shoot it and can you cover the bugger in batter and cook it.-just askin???


Had 2 Herc's flying past at eye level in the inner Pelorus yesterday - they were prob at 150m-max above water

----------


## andyanimal31

A few veges and japo back steak with a bit of gravy added to the veges. 
I been stealing spuds and carrots on the way to the fence line so they taste even better

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> bugga me -gotta get me a piemaker,and a $1million bucks so in me new mansion i can employ gadget as head chef and i work the rest out as i go along.
> hey just spotted a bloody big black hercules goin slow over the greymouth airdrome -bit like a swan with arthritis -.can i shoot it and can you cover the bugger in batter and cook it.-just askin???


You shoot it, I'll cook what merger remains are left.  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> A few veges and japo back steak with a bit of gravy added to the veges. 
> I been stealing spuds and carrots on the way to the fence line so they taste even better
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Id eat the hell out of that!

----------


## andyanimal31

> Id eat the hell out of that!


Licked the plate clean vc!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Licked the plate clean vc!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


As you should have Andy.  I'm with VC.  In fact I reckon he and I need to come to Taihape for a feed.

----------


## Sarvo

Lamb Shanks

----------


## veitnamcam

> Lamb Shanks
> 
> Attachment 84637


That looks PFG  :Thumbsup: ....good to see the end cut off the bone to let all that marrow fat out to mix in :Have A Nice Day: 
Dont forget to do veni shanks when you knock over one in the veg patch they are my favorite.

----------


## Sarvo

> That looks PFG ....good to see the end cut off the bone to let all that marrow fat out to mix in
> Dont forget to do veni shanks when you knock over one in the veg patch they are my favorite.


Yes - done the Veni ones too
See them in Pack & Save for sale now

----------


## Pengy

Scored myself a 1/4 acre cook pot for $20 from an Op shop today. Should be handy for winter stews etc

----------


## veitnamcam

> Scored myself a 1/4 acre cook pot for $20 from an Op shop today. Should be handy for winter stews etc


I bloody love my stews/shanks....wife not so much.
If I am batching for a week or so first thing I do is make a bloody big stew with everything in it, on toast for breakfast ,big bloody plate for tea...just keep adding stuff as the week goes by and it just gets better and better!

----------


## Rushy

> Lamb Shanks
> 
> Attachment 84637


While that looks great, a single lamb shank is such a lonely sight.

----------


## Sarvo

> While that looks great, a single lamb shank is such a lonely sight.


There were two :-) 
1 for me and one for the cook

----------


## Beaker

Slow cooked lamb shoulder (and ontray of oysters), rather nice mix.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

mmmmm oysters.

----------


## veitnamcam

Still flapping flounder fillets seasoned floured and fried skin down in butter till skin crispy then a bit on the other side with chips and coleslaw(I wanted salad but was out voted)



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Angus_A

Gas ran out a little over halfway through but thankfully managed to save it. Some really half assed chicken parmesan and spaghetti and red sauce.

----------


## veitnamcam

All day slow cooked large wild pork shoulder.



Shit it was good!
I think I nearly have the wife trained on cooking meats

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Tonight's dinner courtesy Mr @stingray. Well the bug anyway.

----------


## GWH

First time I've lit the coals for a while, the charcoal chicken didn't dissapoint

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Nice looking meal of charred chook.  I'd be in to that in a heart beat.  My twin VC on the other hand would rather eat the charcoal.

----------


## R93

Not dinner but I just scoffed far too much of my own cold smoked locally caught salmon sliced paper thin on crackers with cream cheese and thinly sliced cherry tomatoes, smothered in ground black pepper.

Hands down my favorite late nitr snack washed down with a good single malt.

I mainly use manuka to smoke my fish but have been wanting to try some other smoke flavours.

Pohutakawa or Hickory. Anyone done salmon with either of those?




Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Not dinner but I just scoffed far too much of my own cold smoked locally caught salmon sliced paper thin on crackers with cream cheese and thinly sliced cherry tomatoes, smothered in ground black pepper.
> 
> Hands down my favorite late nitr snack washed down with a good single malt.
> 
> I mainly use manuka to smoke my fish but have been wanting to try some other smoke flavours.
> 
> Pohutakawa or Hickory. Anyone done salmon with either of those?
> 
> 
> ...


You sir are one class act.  I would happily scoff a few of those crackers and have a single malt.

----------


## R93

> You sir are one class act.  I would happily scoff a few of those crackers and have a single malt.


If I have any left I will bring some to Dorkland when I am up to put some sinker dents in beakers new boat in May.
Was hoping to catch a few more but the rivers have been buggered due to the weather for a while now.


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Not dinner but I just scoffed far too much of my own cold smoked locally caught salmon sliced paper thin on crackers with cream cheese and thinly sliced cherry tomatoes, smothered in ground black pepper.
> 
> Hands down my favorite late nitr snack washed down with a good single malt.
> 
> I mainly use manuka to smoke my fish but have been wanting to try some other smoke flavours.
> 
> Pohutakawa or Hickory. Anyone done salmon with either of those?
> 
> 
> ...


Never tried a salmon but Pohutakawa is great for all the sea fish I have tried  :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> Never tried a salmon but Pohutakawa is great for all the sea fish I have tried


I am going to buy a sample bag of pohutakawa chips today.
Might try a different fish first as salmon isint an everyday catch.

But I have heard it is one of the best woods to smoke with and imparts a nice flavour.
If I catch any more I will send you some to try. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> I am going to buy a sample bag of pohutakawa chips today.
> Might try a different fish first as salmon isint an everyday catch.
> 
> But I have heard it is one of the best woods to smoke with and imparts a nice flavour.
> If I catch any more I will send you some to try. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


If its like the white bait someone will eat it before I see it  :Grin:  Cheers though, the mrs loves salmon, even more so when I do the salmon dance  :Grin:

----------


## R93

> If its like the white bait someone will eat it before I see it  Cheers though, the mrs loves salmon, even more so when I do the salmon dance


I will ensure it gets directly to you by registered mail. All freshly vacuumed packed, if you post a video of you or preferably your lovely wife doing the salmon dance

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Ha Ha Ha what have I started  :XD:

----------


## R93

> Ha Ha Ha what have I started


Fuck it. This is yours.....if you do the salmon dance

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

I will have to get my gears out of the cupboard later, its not pretty so be warned!

----------


## veitnamcam

Is it wrong to take venison on a hunting trip?

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

Got dinner

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Salmon and salad.

----------


## R93

> Is it wrong to take venison on a hunting trip?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Shit no!! It makes up most of my protein on a fly-in trip. Foreign clients certainly appreciate it as well. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Shit no!! It makes up most of my protein on a fly-in trip. Foreign clients certainly appreciate it as well. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Came back with a lot more than I took so figured it cant be a jinx.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Came back with a lot more than I took so figured it cant be a jinx.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Good stuff. 

I can't stand fresh venison anyway.
Love the offal and eat that fresh but not the meat. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Good stuff. 
> 
> I can't stand fresh venison anyway.
> Love the offal and eat that fresh but not the meat. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I like fresh liver but the heart and kidneys I am not keen on.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> I like fresh liver but the heart and kidneys I am not keen on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Liver is my fav. I always crumb and spice the heart. Never tried the kidneys. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Lore

[QUOTE=R93;693552]Good stuff. 

I can't stand fresh venison anyway.
Love the offal and eat that fresh but not the meat. 

Do you age your venison before freezing? how long do you recommend?

----------


## R93

[QUOTE=Lore;693698]


> Good stuff. 
> 
> I can't stand fresh venison anyway.
> Love the offal and eat that fresh but not the meat. 
> 
> Do you age your venison before freezing? how long do you recommend?


I hang mine whole with skin on for at least 10 days in a chiller before processing. I then chill it a further 10 days before freezing. 

I won't eat it any other way. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

[QUOTE=R93;693705]


> I hang mine whole with skin on for at least 10 days in a chiller before processing. I then chill it a further 10 days before freezing. 
> 
> I won't eat it any other way. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


You must have some German blood in you :-)
Marinated  with a touch of Pebo too

----------


## Angus_A

Lamb shanks that i braised in wine and homemade turkey stock then reduced down to a gravy. And polenta and green shit.

----------


## Lore

Split pea and smoked ham hock soup, now I'll just have a few whiskies while it simmers, should be a few hours...

----------


## Lore

Step two, three, four, five, . . . . .

----------


## veitnamcam

About to taste test some wild veni sausages.


Plain and Italian flavors from a new to me butcher.....they smell divine!

Regardless after a taster of each they are going in to top up last nights beef shank stew with some greens and way too much chilli.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Venison sausages ar the shizz alright.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Venison sausages ar the shizz alright.


Italian style was PFG and plain was what one would expect of a plain veni sausage....will be sending more meat his way for sure.

After tasting the rest went into top up my blokes stew along with some greens(none first time round other than onion and leek) and loads of chilly....its good cooking for only yourself.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> Venison sausages ar the shizz alright.


Are you old buggers aloud to use words like 'shizz' ??  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## 6x47

> About to taste test some wild veni sausages.... going in to top up last nights beef shank stew with some greens and way too much chilli.


Speaking of -serious- chillies , ..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtvHpXsffR4

----------


## Gibo

This one  :Grin:  
https://youtu.be/KYZuCKmDi9c

----------


## Beaker

> This one  
> https://youtu.be/KYZuCKmDi9c


I need a bottle of that. 
Group buy?

----------


## Gibo

> I need a bottle of that. 
> Group buy?


Yip id buy one if you find it

----------


## Beaker

> Yip id buy one if you find it


I accept the challenge....

----------


## veitnamcam

> I need a bottle of that. 
> Group buy?





> Yip id buy one if you find it


I am fucken IN on that !!!!

Yesterday I ate the first thing ever in my life (ok sheltered south island upbringing and not good for growing chilli) where I actually thought oh fuck this is too hot for me I might have to chuck it up(which is a problem cos I very rarely spew/alcohol poisoning/nora virus/Rushy goin for a piss at 0440 at Toby shoot I dont spew....I want to spew but it doesnt happen unless shit has gone very very bad).

Next doors Scorpion chillie? had previously tryed her "ghost pepper" and I dont think they were tru to type, coulda eaten them like candy but this one the scorpion well....
I sliced off the flesh off one side and thoroughly chewed it then swallowed to get a handle on it....yep hot in mouth but well manageable, sliced all the rest of the flesh off and into the stew I was building....which left me with the mantle and seeds and as we all know its generally the hottest bit.
Well I chewd it up making sure to crunch up all the seeds then swallowed....It was hot in the mouth no bones about it but still  within my bullshit range of its hot but not that hot mate but then the gut burn started...
I like hot stuff but dont eat a lot of it as the wife hates spicy heat and live in the south island so the super hot chilli are hard to come by down here so I dont have a huge lot of experience with them.
Well I have never experienced a gut burn like that before!!! it was intense for a couple of minutes and I even went to the toilet to chuck but didnt and thankfully it subsided fairly quickly maybe 2 min for the worst of it.
Those guys and girls that do the chilli eating comps.....do they eat a pound of butter/dripping first to line the gut or what!?

----------


## Rushy

> This one  
> https://youtu.be/KYZuCKmDi9c


Thanks Gibo.  I haven't laughed so much in ages.

----------


## Gibo

> I am fucken IN on that !!!!
> 
> Yesterday I ate the first thing ever in my life (ok sheltered south island upbringing and not good for growing chilli) where I actually thought oh fuck this is too hot for me I might have to chuck it up(which is a problem cos I very rarely spew/alcohol poisoning/nora virus/Rushy goin for a piss at 0440 at Toby shoot I dont spew....I want to spew but it doesnt happen unless shit has gone very very bad).
> 
> Next doors Scorpion chillie? had previously tryed her "ghost pepper" and I dont think they were tru to type, coulda eaten them like candy but this one the scorpion well....
> I sliced off the flesh off one side and thoroughly chewed it then swallowed to get a handle on it....yep hot in mouth but well manageable, sliced all the rest of the flesh off and into the stew I was building....which left me with the mantle and seeds and as we all know its generally the hottest bit.
> Well I chewd it up making sure to crunch up all the seeds then swallowed....It was hot in the mouth no bones about it but still  within my bullshit range of its hot but not that hot mate but then the gut burn started...
> I like hot stuff but dont eat a lot of it as the wife hates spicy heat and live in the south island so the super hot chilli are hard to come by down here so I dont have a huge lot of experience with them.
> Well I have never experienced a gut burn like that before!!! it was intense for a couple of minutes and I even went to the toilet to chuck but didnt and thankfully it subsided fairly quickly maybe 2 min for the worst of it.
> Those guys and girls that do the chilli eating comps.....do they eat a pound of butter/dripping first to line the gut or what!?


I done a challenge at the Mt late last year, it was three stuffed Jalapenos sitting on a nice bed of salad. Deal was you had to eat everything on the plate. My mates hoe in, picking up the whole chilli and damn near stuffing the whole things in their gobs. Me I was using my knife and fork to cut bits off and eat them that way. Well I was glad with my approach because they were full of piping hot cheese  :Grin:  My mates were fucked from the get go. I keep chipping away thinking I'll save the nice salad till last as a bit of a reprieve. These fucking Jelapenos are hot though, wtf is going on? Ask the bar lady, she grins at me, "they are full of Carolina Reaper sauce mate, is it hot"? Oh you cunning cnuts! Yeah its fn hot but by now I cant feel my mouth. One mates bailed out after one bite and the other one is on his third pitcher of ice slushy margarita  :Grin:   Im on about my 3rd beer and I just eat the last chunk of chillie. OK I've got this I says to myself, go in for the refreshing salad........Farrrkkkk Me  :On Fire:  wtf have they done to this? Bar Lady leans over and reckons 'we drizzled that Carolina reaper sauce on there too!" oh you cnuts are evil!!! Got through it all but shit I'm not so sure I would do it again. Free meal (if you can call it that), voucher and some merch for my troubles.

----------


## veitnamcam

3 days of stew and it was time for a change....Bacon and eggs.....I was going to go all out with a couple of bits of toast but there was no bread in the cupboard so I substituted a Carlsberg in there.


Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Lore

> 3 days of stew and it was time for a change....Bacon and eggs.....I was going to go all out with a couple of bits of toast but there was no bread in the cupboard so I substituted a Carlsberg in there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Yeast, water, sugar, toasted grains.  Beer is pretty much liquid toast.  
Well, that's my excuse for drinking a breakfast anyway.

----------


## Dundee

Few roasties and snitchzel with gravy

----------


## Gibo

There he is!!!

----------


## Monk

Mums away tonight,so fending for myself,venison sausages,lambs heart,scollaped spuds and peas.Beautiful.

----------


## Sarvo

> Mums away tonight,so fending for myself,venison sausages,lambs heart,scollaped spuds and peas.Beautiful.Attachment 86197


What is on the table when Mum is home ??

----------


## Monk

> What is on the table when Mum is home ??


She used to be a chef so dinners are usually pretty mean

----------


## Beaker

> What is on the table when Mum is home ??


Mum?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Shootm

Left over wild roast pork made into fritters with gravy. Bloody good for lunch.

----------


## Angus_A

Forgot to post this the other night. Possum stew.

----------


## veitnamcam

Dont get any fresher flounder....they were cooking while I was cleaning the dingy.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

I have a new idea for a breakfast -


(Not my pic, but think I may try to create....)

----------


## Monk

> I have a new idea for a breakfast -
> Attachment 86389
> 
> (Not my pic, but think I may try to create....)


This could be the prime duck shooting breakfast mate

----------


## Rushy

> I have a new idea for a breakfast -
> Attachment 86389
> 
> (Not my pic, but think I may try to create....)


Jeez I'd give that a larrup.

----------


## veitnamcam

Sorta afternoon teaish....big ol donky Kahawai bled on landing.
Filleted and seasoned with garlic and herb salt,paprika and brushed all over with sweet chilly sauce.
25 min hot smoke with 50/50 Pohutikawa/Manuka.

Bloody deluxe!



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

> Forgot to post this the other night. Possum stew. 
> Attachment 86266


Angus what are the little white bits in the gravy? not bloody quinoa I hope

----------


## Gibo

> Sorta afternoon teaish....big ol donky Kahawai bled on landing.
> Filleted and seasoned with garlic and herb salt,paprika and brushed all over with sweet chilly sauce.
> 25 min hot smoke with 50/50 Pohutikawa/Manuka.
> 
> Bloody deluxe!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


That looks bloody good VC

----------


## GWH

> Angus what are the little white bits in the gravy? not bloody quinoa I hope


Oh dont panic that'll just be from the TB 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## rambo rem700

Charcoal pork roast.


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Monk

Not dinner but few to many beers last night so lambs heart,black pudding and eggs for breakfast

----------


## dannyb

Roast quacker marinated with honey, soy and wostershire, fresh garlic cloves under breast skin, stuffed with chopped almonds, onions, apple and bread served with duck fat potatoes and parsnips

----------


## MSL

5.5kg, nearly done

----------


## Bugsplat

Mmm veni shanks n mash,sorry dogs.

----------


## veitnamcam

Been snacking all day so just a good ol sgetty n eggs on toast for tea.


Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

First feed of duck snitchzel for 2018

----------


## veitnamcam

Lunch.
Fat lazy red hind inside fillet with fried Rocoto on one and wasabi on the other between buttered toast.

Dam it was good! Melt in the mouth.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Lunch.
> Fat lazy red hind inside fillet with fried Rocoto on one and wasabi on the other between buttered toast.
> 
> Dam it was good! Melt in the mouth.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


yom yom but it looks like you may have been off on a sneak hunt for the veni?

----------


## veitnamcam

Not for a month or so.


> yom yom but it looks like you may have been off on a sneak hunt for the veni?


Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

Freddie - to Wilma Finstone
"Where is my Dinosor steak tonight"  bloody hell near killed me to eat it - huge - but so tasty and 2 Terriers did OK too

----------


## veitnamcam

Fresh flounder fillets whith crispy skin and other stuff.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## andyanimal31

A bit of fine cervena!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

> A bit of fine cervena!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Farmed venison?

----------


## andyanimal31

> Farmed venison?


No tall fences in sight but plenty of grass in the paddocks!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Wifey made some butter chicken for the first time ever(I know chicken right!)
Anyway as with all the spice in there it would taste like something so after the family ate I added a couple of chopped chilly to the wok....still not feeling it....a very small dob of mad dog woke it up!



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Wifey made some butter chicken for the first time ever(I know chicken right!)
> Anyway as with all the spice in there it would taste like something so after the family ate I added a couple of chopped chilly to the wok....still not feeling it....a very small dob of mad dog woke it up!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Good to see it being used for actual food! And not just setting up mates  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

While the wife sliced up a few duck breasts @Ryan_Songhurst we fed on duck snitchzel with pom pomsand watties :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> Good to see it being used for actual food! And not just setting up mates


What do you mean!! The first vid with your shipment was of me eating it on Pizza! I had another mate try a bit on Friday, was pretty funny to watch  :Grin:

----------


## Beaker

> What do you mean!! The first vid with your shipment was of me eating it on Pizza! I had another mate try a bit on Friday, was pretty funny to watch


Oh yeah!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Brunch.  @Shearers Salmon didnt even  make it to the freezer.
Toasted Ciabatta,streaky bacon,camembert,tomato.

Well done Wifey.



Was very nice.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Brunch.  @Shearers Salmon didnt even  make it to the freezer.
> Toasted Ciabatta,streaky bacon,camembert,tomato.
> 
> Well done Wifey.
> 
> 
> 
> Was very nice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


You are definitely a class act VC.

----------


## veitnamcam

> You are definitely a class act VC.


Wifey made that lot Rushy.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

@veitnamcam. The flounder never made it to the freezer either.

Fish and chips for dinner.

----------


## 223nut

Me: "hey honey breakfasts ready" 
She: "I'm not hungry"..... 

O Ummm Ahhh guess I'll have to go shovel the 6inches of snow of the drive and find more firewood to burn it off  :Thumbsup: 

Somewhere under the bacon spaghetti and scrambled eggs is some toast

----------


## R93

> Me: "hey honey breakfasts ready" 
> She: "I'm not hungry"..... 
> 
> O Ummm Ahhh guess I'll have to go shovel the 6inches of snow of the drive and find more firewood to burn it off 
> Attachment 88321
> Somewhere under the bacon spaghetti and scrambled eggs is some toast


You won't have to eat for a week.

I was once served easily a dozen poached eggs and same amount of bacon on 2 bits of toast because people didn't show up to an organised breakfast.

I thought it was a joke but the cook got quite annoyed when I only managed to put away a 1/3 of it.


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

Was 8mscrambled eggs, managed 2/3 of it but the dogs did get the leftovers

----------


## Projects

I need some advice guys. Went for a shoot on Saturday evening, got another duck and a couple pheasant's. Gave 1 pheasant away. and now im left with what to do with this for dinner? Ideas? 
My last bird i treated just like a chicken and made a thai green curry out of it. This i want it to be a pheasant dinner.

----------


## Projects

I'm either going to marinade it in a chinese 5 spice, soy, honey, garlic overnight and grill it on the bbq. Or roast it on a bed of kumara, pumpkin and onions. But they're just other ways i do chickens...
shot this through the wing and neck so I've saved a lot of meat from damage with a tin ass shot.

----------


## dannyb

> I'm either going to marinade it in a chinese 5 spice, soy, honey, garlic overnight and grill it on the bbq. Or roast it on a bed of kumara, pumpkin and onions. But they're just other ways i do chickens...
> shot this through the wing and neck so I've saved a lot of meat from damage with a tin ass shot.


Blitz up some bread, almonds,apple and onion and stuff it, marinade with your choice (I would use what you have suggested) then slow roast with veges potatoes etc in dutch oven and take lid off for last 30 minutes to crisp up skin should be yummo  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Projects

Hmm didn't think to stuff it with fruit. I spatch-cocked it, then decided to split it in half. Made a chinese 5 spice marinade with garlis honey soy apple cider vinigar white pepper. Tasted good. So hopefully some caramelizing on the grill tomorrow will mean tasty bird in my belly.

----------


## kukuwai

Paua patties 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Paua patties 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Oh hell yes!   I don't know what I am going to be having for dinner but it won't be a flavour taste sensation like that.

----------


## Projects

Ended up pretty tasty. Very happy with it. Breasts were still very juicy.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Paua patties 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Dam....you could have swapped steel for Paua!

----------


## Beaker

Prawns (and tomato, garlic, chilli etc...)and pasta
Bloody simple, bloody nice.

----------


## Shearer

You could have said Huhu grubs and I would have believed you. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

> You could have said Huhu grubs and I would have believed you.


They would also have been OK in this mix.
A bit of a injection of egg mix would have been good for this one.  :Have A Nice Day:  I actually do like eating them.

----------


## Dundee

Crumbed duck again last night.

----------


## Projects

crumbed duck... mmmm Might have to try that before the end of the season. I've been just marinading the breasts (sliced like yours) in honey soy and garlic and flash grilling on the bbq. or roasting a whole duck stuffed with a couple chunks of orange.

Where the hell are you getting your corn from at this time of year? frozen stock pile?

----------


## Dundee

@Projects my eldest lad grew some corn in our garden before he left home so yip theres a stockpile in the freezer.

----------


## Shootm

> Crumbed duck again last night.Attachment 88476Attachment 88477Attachment 88478Attachment 88479Attachment 88480Attachment 88481


Yours wouldn’t be the plate in the middle by any chance  :Wink:

----------


## Projects

well this cold snap has me wanting a warm heavy dish in the evenings. I got a Recipe from an american mate i thought i'd try, bit of chillie beef in the slow cooker. 

1kg of mince
300g frankfurters 
1C Sauce
1/2C Bown Sugar
1/2C molasses
2T chillie powder
3 cans of baked beans 

Everything in the slow cooker for 6 hours. hopefully this tastes as good it looked cooked when i saw photos.

----------


## Projects

Ended up a bit sweeter than i would of liked. But filling. Threw some spuds in to take a little heat out for the kids. Also added the mustard i forgot in the beginning

----------


## veitnamcam

Wife and kids had stuff before I got home and in the fridge was mushrooms and baby brussel sprouts....shrooms first then hard out full throttle on the halved baby sprouts with dripping til just chared. Into ya whinnie the poo bowl and its all good.





Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Goat and mutton slow cooked in the crock pot.

goat on the left mutton on the right.

Mrs D likes her greens :Zomg: 

My feed

Goat on the left of plate mutton on the right had to add the red topping to  my spuds :Grin:

----------


## Shootm

You mixing your drinks now, Train smash and Gravy :Psmiley: 

Now i see it the Marty sauce is the Veges.....

----------


## Rushy

> Wife and kids had stuff before I got home and in the fridge was mushrooms and baby brussel sprouts....shrooms first then hard out full throttle on the halved baby sprouts with dripping til just chared. Into ya whinnie the poo bowl and its all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk



VC mate, it takes a real man to rock a Winnie the Pooh bowl.  Mine is red with Eeyore.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Shearer

Made pigs of ourselves tonight. Cray tail with with garlic butter and Thai salad.

----------


## R93

> Attachment 88610
> VC mate, it takes a real man to rock a Winnie the Pooh bowl.  Mine is red with Eeyore.  Ha ha ha ha


Nerds. My spiderman one is way cooler 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## csmiffy

> Nerds. My spiderman one is way cooler 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


For my birthday I might get an ironman one-or maybe Thor-he's pretty cool too.
Second thought maybe Black Widow or Red Witch-She is the hottest of the Olsen girls by a long way.

----------


## dannyb

Venni back steaks rubbed with chilli cooked to mouth watering perrrrfection...... Chips cause I'm lazy

----------


## Dundee

> Venni back steaks rubbed with chilli cooked to mouth watering perrrrfection...... Chips cause I'm lazy
> Attachment 88712
> Attachment 88713


looks like the watties might be off! :Grin:

----------


## dannyb

> looks like the watties might be off!


Ummmm it's HP best brown sauce there is

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ummmm it's HP best brown sauce there is


HP is good but try Glasseye Creek and Rufus Teague

----------


## dannyb

> HP is good but try Glasseye Creek and Rufus Teague


Haven't tried or heard of glasseye creek but agree rufus teague is awesome sauce  :Grin:

----------


## csmiffy

> Haven't tried or heard of glasseye creek but agree rufus teague is awesome sauce


Haven't tried either but if they are better than HP then they will be worth hunting down.

----------


## dannyb

Another hit crispy skin duck, baby corn, brussel sprouts and duck fat roast potatoes...... Get in my belly  :36 1 8:

----------


## GWH

Had people over for dinner yesterday, I smoked some pork shoulder low and slow on the weber kettle. 

Ended up also slow roasting a lamb front shoulder in the oven too.

Bloody rain on and off all day  was knocking some temp out of the weber so had to get creative.

Had the pork on for 9 hrs and it pulled beautifully,  as did the lamb shoulder.

Lots of sticky meat left over, so guess what was for lunch and dinner today, served in home made flat breads, with a home made slaw.

Nom nom



Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Had people over for dinner yesterday, I smoked some pork shoulder low and slow on the weber kettle. 
> 
> Ended up also slow roasting a lamb front shoulder in the oven too.
> 
> Bloody rain on and off all day  was knocking some temp out of the weber so had to get creative.
> 
> Had the pork on for 9 hrs and it pulled beautifully,  as did the lamb shoulder.
> 
> Lots of sticky meat left over, so guess what was for lunch and dinner today, served in home made flat breads, with a home made slaw.
> ...


Is that a remote control for a charcoal bbq?

----------


## GWH

> Is that a remote control for a charcoal bbq?


Just the remote display unit for the temp probes to monitor temp in bbq and meat 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Just the remote display unit for the temp probes to monitor temp in bbq and meat 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Flash! :Cool:

----------


## R93

Just had a stew/casserole made from a Thar that  @MSL shot 10 days ago. 

Had it in the chiller and cut it up today. It was bloody tender as for a bull, but I couldn't taste shit as I have just come down with a flu or cold in the last few hours. Pissed off as I was looking forward to it. 






Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> I have just come down with a flu or cold in the last few hours.

----------


## R93

> Attachment 88823


Ha. I am off ta bed shortly with my hotty bottle..... 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Ha. I am off ta bed shortly with my hotty bottle..... 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I should have sent you a Jar of da Wifi's Horse Raddish last week too - that would have kept the lurgi away

----------


## R93

> I should have sent you a Jar of da Wifi's Horse Raddish last week too - that would have kept the lurgi away


Love horse raddish
Next time. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Love horse raddish
> Next time. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Buggar
Would have been a better filler in the box than womans cloths - had many comments downtown Hoki in your new tops  :Psmiley:

----------


## R93

> Buggar
> Would have been a better filler in the box than womans cloths - had many comments downtown Hoki in your new tops


Lol!!! I wanted to wear them hunting last week but MSL insisted on having them. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

Go to bed you pest

----------


## Projects

Wife's planning on making a teriyaki chicken on rice dish for dinner. Went out to see a mate about drawing up a job for him, turns out he's been tahr hunting a couple weeks ago and gave me a couple bags of tahr sausages. So i know what im having, Tahr bangers with a side of teriyaki chicken on rice.

----------


## Projects

1st time having tahr. Not to sure if the sausages had any other meats mixed in. But surprisingly similar to beef than venison. Tasty not a strong flavour. I might of just been given some beef sausages.  Haha

----------


## dannyb

> 1st time having tahr. Not to sure if the sausages had any other meats mixed in. But surprisingly similar to beef than venison. Tasty not a strong flavour. I might of just been given some beef sausages.  Haha
> Attachment 88887


are you eating them raw ? or is it pronounced Roarrrrrr!!!!!!!!!  :Yuush:

----------


## R93

> 1st time having tahr. Not to sure if the sausages had any other meats mixed in. But surprisingly similar to beef than venison. Tasty not a strong flavour. I might of just been given some beef sausages.  Haha
> Attachment 88887


Na. I reckon you're spot on. Thar meat seems closer to beef to me as well.

I usually shoot any I want for meat in February when they have a heap of fat.
Thar chops or back steak with a good ring of fat is my favorite nz game meat by far.



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Projects

> are you eating them raw ? or is it pronounced Roarrrrrr!!!!!!!!!


Haha those are the 3 i saved for my lunch. The 3 i made for my dinner unfortunately the kids decided they were tastier than chicken teriyaki on rice.

----------


## Projects

> Na. I reckon you're spot on. Thar meat seems closer to beef to me as well.
> 
> I usually shoot any I want for meat in February when they have a heap of fat.
> Thar chops or back steak with a good ring of fat is my favorite nz game meat by far.


Would be keen to try some steaks and chops now, i was suprised at the fat content for a wild game sausage. I was expecting a venison / lamb / goaty flavour. One day a tahr hunt will be on my cards. Unfortunately not any time soon.

----------


## veitnamcam

These herby wild venison sausages smelt fantastic while aging but if im honest wernt that flash when fried or baked they ended up a bit dry and intense.

But deviled in a sauce they swelled up and were soft juicey and delicious.



Very very small dab of madness on mine after the famillys was dished out.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> These herby wild venison sausages smelt fantastic while aging but if im honest wernt that flash when fried or baked they ended up a bit dry and intense.
> 
> But deviled in a sauce they swelled up and were soft juicey and delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Very very small dab of madness on mine after the famillys was dished out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


I'm using a tooth pick to get the right amount!

Need mashed spuds (high butter and cream ratio...  :Have A Nice Day:  ) with that though.......

----------


## R93

> These herby wild venison sausages smelt fantastic while aging but if im honest wernt that flash when fried or baked they ended up a bit dry and intense.
> 
> But deviled in a sauce they swelled up and were soft juicey and delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Very very small dab of madness on mine after the famillys was dished out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


I reckon most butchers/people are afraid of adding a decent amount of fat when making game sausages.

I have been adding between 25-30% pork cheek fat to my mix. Makes a world of difference and doesn't dull the venison flavour imo. 
If I get my local butcher to make some, he ups the fat to 30% as well. 





Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> I reckon most butchers/people are afraid of adding a decent amount of fat when making game sausages.
> 
> I have been adding between 25-30% pork cheek fat to my mix. Makes a world of difference and doesn't dull the venison flavour imo. 
> If I get my local butcher to make some, he ups the fat to 30% as well. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I reckon your talking Shit. 
Send about 5kg up and @Rushy and me will give them a try, and report back our thoughts......
 :Have A Nice Day: 

Oh and hot sauce incoming with some brass and lead....

----------


## R93

> I reckon your talking Shit. 
> Send about 5kg up and @Rushy and me will give them a try, and report back our thoughts......
> 
> 
> Oh and hot sauce incoming with some brass and lead....


Ha Ha I have been waiting for this magic sauce. I will add some to my next batch of sausages and send some of those up

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Ha Ha I have been waiting for this magic sauce. I will add some to my next batch of sausages and send some of those up
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I shall limit the amount you get then......  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I reckon most butchers/people are afraid of adding a decent amount of fat when making game sausages.
> 
> I have been adding between 25-30% pork cheek fat to my mix. Makes a world of difference and doesn't dull the venison flavour imo. 
> If I get my local butcher to make some, he ups the fat to 30% as well. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Yea I have used most local wild game butchers for sausages,I have had ,fantastic,ok,rubbery to the point of inedible(gluten free trial),dry and tough, smooth and tasteless IE a supemarket sausage.

One thing I have never had in the last 25 odd years of pestering butchers with wild game meats is the same thing twice no matter how hard I try.
When they get it right it is so so good! so you go back and next time its bland bread flavored shit you feed to the dog.
ok I am fussy but I pay good money and have every right to be  fussy imo.

----------


## mikee

A good mate gets his done locally and to be fair his last lot ( gluten free goat/wild pork/chamois & venison)  were bloody delicious

----------


## R93

> Yea I have used most local wild game butchers for sausages,I have had ,fantastic,ok,rubbery to the point of inedible(gluten free trial),dry and tough, smooth and tasteless IE a supemarket sausage.
> 
> One thing I have never had in the last 25 odd years of pestering butchers with wild game meats is the same thing twice no matter how hard I try.
> When they get it right it is so so good! so you go back and next time its bland bread flavored shit you feed to the dog.
> ok I am fussy but I pay good money and have every right to be  fussy imo.


I know what your saying. 

That's why I started making my own.
But in saying that my local butcher is very consistent and he is cheap. Last lot I got done was 30 bucks for 11 kgs

His last batch was amazing. 
I am boring and just get him to add chilli and garlic but everyone comments on them at a BBQ so I am reluctant to try anything else 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> I reckon your talking Shit. 
> Send about 5kg up and @Rushy and me will give them a try, and report back our thoughts......
> 
> 
> Oh and hot sauce incoming with some brass and lead....


Happy to do my bit on the sausages but you can stick your toothpick of hot sauce up ya gunga.

----------


## Rushy

> A good mate gets his done locally and to be fair his last lot ( gluten free goat/wild pork/chamois & venison)  were bloody delicious


What is it with this bloody gluten free nonsense Mikee.  The world has gone fucking mad.  Food is food and I'll take mine with an extra serving of gluten (whatever the fuck that is) thanks.

----------


## Dundee

Fish burgers and wedges,damn those wedges were spicey.

----------


## Dundee

Fish burger in taihape

----------


## veitnamcam

> Fish burger in taihapeAttachment 89076


Ill "like" that cos it made me laugh. Your a bloody weapon of mass tomato sauce Dundee  :Grin:

----------


## Monk

Mumma bear was out tonight so I was on tea duties.Made a chicken and leak pie.With everyone’s initials on there piece lol

----------


## Raging Bull

Spent a bit of time kickin back in a log cabin up in the land of the midnight sun last month (honeymoon). 

Cooked up a couple of pork chops on the fire,

----------


## Sarvo

> Spent a bit of time kickin back in a log cabin up in the land of the midnight sun last month (honeymoon). 
> 
> Cooked up a couple of pork chops on the fire,


Awesome 
Where exactly looks like Russian outdoor cooking (in their Spring Summer)
Maybe Finland ??

----------


## Raging Bull

> Awesome 
> Where exactly looks like Russian outdoor cooking (in their Spring Summer)
> Maybe Finland ??


Yukon, Canada.   

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Yukon, Canada.   
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Ah
You threw me off track with the "land of the midnight sun"
Do they get "White Nights" there

I just Googled Earth and yes they would
Nice place for a Honeymoon !!!!

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

Living the dream man , very lucky

----------


## Dundee

Left over roast goat and mutton meat from last night,with hash browns and a spicey chicken tender.

----------


## Shootm

Bloody hard to see anything but sauce there DD :Psmiley:

----------


## Sarvo

> Bloody hard to see anything but sauce there DD


He must have "galvanised" stomach lining

----------


## Sideshow

Right promised a Pegion Salad recipe on @R93 smug dog thread. So here it is. 
You need. Pancetta, 2 pigeon breast, onion, red pepper, green leaf salad & Olive Oil and pine nuts. 
Dice up the onion and the red pepper. Then fry this up with olive oil
 place this in your bowl with the green leaf salad. 
Next fry your Pancetta. 

While the Pancetta is frying cut up your pigeon breast. 

Place your fryer Pancetta in the bowl of salad along with a sprinkling of pine nuts. Keep the Pancetta oil in the frying pan and fry your  
pigeon breast in this oil. Fry for no more than five minutes. Tip this in with all the rest and toss. Add salt pepper and the serve. Total cooking time 15 minuets start to finish. 
Dishes used. 1 frying pan 1 bowl 1 knife 1 chopping board plates to eat from. 
Sorry but phone refuses to post more photos :O O:

----------


## Sideshow

Didn't but needed to add that the pigeon should be cubed when chopped.
Also frayed in the pancetta fat left over from its cooking.
You can also add diced tomatoes and Avocado to the mix along with some cheddar :Thumbsup: 
Nice and tasty!
Also if you don't like pigeon add duck or geese, venison! The trick is cooking it fast!

----------


## Gibo

> Right promised a Pegion Salad recipe on @R93 smug dog thread. So here it is. 
> You need. Pancetta, 2 pigeon breast, onion, red pepper, green leaf salad & Olive Oil and pine nuts. 
> Dice up the onion and the red pepper. Then fry this up with olive oil
> Attachment 89528 place this in your bowl with the green leaf salad. 
> Next fry your Pancetta. 
> Attachment 89529
> While the Pancetta is frying cut up your pigeon breast. 
> Attachment 89531
> Place your fryer Pancetta in the bowl of salad along with a sprinkling of pine nuts. Keep the Pancetta oil in the frying pan and fry your  
> ...


I hope you got clearance from Richy Chen to use his recipe  :Psmiley:

----------


## Beaker

> I hope you got clearance from Richy Chen to use his recipe


Maybe add bamboo shoots?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## MSL

Ate a stack of whitebait fritters tonight, bloody beautiful.

----------


## Sarvo

> Ate a stack of whitebait fritters tonight, bloody beautiful.


Hope they wern't caugh by you today - even though you a out of towner - pleading ignorance that you a pig islander wont work  :Playingsmiley:

----------


## MSL

Caught fresh today with tiny tiny hooks.....

----------


## Beaker

> Ate a stack of whitebait fritters tonight, bloody beautiful.


Not quite the same, however was looking in the freezer for tomorrow s dinner I found some whitebait.  Happy days! 

However it's the boys 4th b day on sat and he loves it, so it shall be short lived....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Projects

I've been roped in to do a hangi at my daughters school tomorrow for 150-200 people.
Lucky my family has our own stash of baskets, sack, and stones. 
So I've had a mate donate a 75ld sow which we've taken the back legs, and front shoulders off (kept the backstraps and loins for myself). and people have donated other rolled roasts. Children are meant to be bringing their own veg and prepping it. 

Kids get to learn about the process, but i think there's a lot of adults/teachers that haven't seen it done before or even eaten a hangi.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I've been roped in to do a hangi at my daughters school tomorrow for 150-200 people.
> Lucky my family has our own stash of baskets, sack, and stones. 
> So I've had a mate donate a 75ld sow which we've taken the back legs, and front shoulders off (kept the backstraps and loins for myself). and people have donated other rolled roasts. Children are meant to be bringing their own veg and prepping it. 
> 
> Kids get to learn about the process, but i think there's a lot of adults/teachers that haven't seen it done before or even eaten a hangi.


Photos please! put it up in its own thread as a how to :Thumbsup:

----------


## Projects

> Photos please! put it up in its own thread as a how to


Sure thing. I can do this tomorrow. I think my wife's going to be taken photis of the going down part as I'll be busy in the heat of it all.

----------


## Rushy

> I've been roped in to do a hangi at my daughters school tomorrow for 150-200 people.
> Lucky my family has our own stash of baskets, sack, and stones. 
> So I've had a mate donate a 75ld sow which we've taken the back legs, and front shoulders off (kept the backstraps and loins for myself). and people have donated other rolled roasts. Children are meant to be bringing their own veg and prepping it. 
> 
> Kids get to learn about the process, but i think there's a lot of adults/teachers that haven't seen it done before or even eaten a hangi.


Are you a traditionalist that uses river rocks or are you more the modern user of railway irons?

----------


## Projects

Im ancient @Rushy weve got volcanic rocks we've had in our family for quite a few generations now. Ive got a couple big cast iron carridge brake shoes i throw in just to bump up the heat. Rocks will hold the heat longer than irons.

----------


## Rushy

> Im ancient @Rushy weve got volcanic rocks we've had in our family for quite a few generations now. Ive got a couple big cast iron carridge brake shoes i throw in just to bump up the heat. Rocks will hold the heat longer than irons.


Excellent.  The stories those rock could tell.  It has been a while but I have scoffed a few feeds from the hole in my time.

----------


## Dundee

> I've been roped in to do a hangi at my daughters school tomorrow for 150-200 people.
> Lucky my family has our own stash of baskets, sack, and stones. 
> So I've had a mate donate a 75ld sow which we've taken the back legs, and front shoulders off (kept the backstraps and loins for myself). and people have donated other rolled roasts. Children are meant to be bringing their own veg and prepping it. 
> 
> Kids get to learn about the process, but i think there's a lot of adults/teachers that haven't seen it done before or even eaten a hangi.


Never hangi a rabbit they come out bloody disgusting.

----------


## Dundee

Tonight we had the last roast meal with our eldest lad before his OE.
Slow cooked venison in the crock pot.

Roast spuds etc.

----------


## Rushy

Where is the young man off to Dundee?

----------


## Sideshow

@Dundee if he's coming UK side drop me a pm I can show how they go about shooting here he's interested.

----------


## Gibo

> Where is the young man off to Dundee?


Palmy  :Grin:  Big OE  :Psmiley: O

----------


## Dundee

Hes off to Rarotonga,we get to baby sit his labrador and all his guns. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Angus_A

Shoe chicken tonight, considering the only thing i've plucked before is a peacock i think i didn't do too bad

----------


## Beaker

> Shoe chicken tonight, considering the only thing i've plucked before is a peacock i think i didn't do too bad 
> Attachment 89699


How you cooking it?

----------


## Projects

I'll do a write uo tomorrow when i get a chance. But it was a ling 12 hour day.

----------


## Angus_A

> How you cooking it?


Coq au vin  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Micky Duck

good job on the plucking,tip...when you get down to the bum fluff,try rubbing fingers across skin rather than plucking and it will sort of just come away,with the feet/legs run knife around joint rather than breaking/chopping them off. two reasons...#1 it helps hold flesh from contracting when cooking #2 if freezing they dont poke through plastic bags.

----------


## Angus_A

> good job on the plucking,tip...when you get down to the bum fluff,try rubbing fingers across skin rather than plucking and it will sort of just come away,with the feet/legs run knife around joint rather than breaking/chopping them off. two reasons...#1 it helps hold flesh from contracting when cooking #2 if freezing they dont poke through plastic bags.


Ah okay that's really good advice, when and if i catch the others i'll do that  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Coq au vin


Is that actually how you are cooking it or a clever 'play on words' as it appears that it may have been a rooster in life ??

----------


## veitnamcam

> I'll do a write uo tomorrow when i get a chance. But it was a ling 12 hour day. 
> Attachment 89719
> Attachment 89720


Still waiting!
I am looking forward to this post, been to a few Hangis some good some not so.

----------


## Dundee

Left over roast venison from the other night done a few sandwiches for lunch.
Still more venny left tonight so the good Mrs battered it and had jacket spuds aswell.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Left over roast venison from the other night done a few sandwiches for lunch.
> Still more venny left tonight so the good Mrs battered it and had jacket spuds aswell.
> 
> Attachment 89775Attachment 89776Attachment 89777Attachment 89778Attachment 89779Attachment 89780Attachment 89781


Veni fritters is something I have never thought of before.
Was the roast a little dry?

----------


## Dundee

Nah it was all good VC the slow cooked venison in the crock pot kept it moist.

Had fish last night.

But don't want to waste good meat.

----------


## R93

> Nah it was all good VC the slow cooked venison in the crock pot kept it moist.
> 
> Had fish last night.
> 
> But don't want to waste good meat.


What cut did you roast Dundee?
I have only had a couple Venny roasts (stuffed front shoulders) and both were nice but a bit dry.
Never done one myself. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

It was a boned out back leg R93.First feed fed 4 0f us.Couple days lunches.Couple bits of battered veni too graze on before i hit the hay.

----------


## Dundee

Damn all gone now!

----------


## Angus_A

> Is that actually how you are cooking it or a clever 'play on words' as it appears that it may have been a rooster in life ??


That's how i cooked it, coq au vin calls for rooster but i figured seeing as it's wild it'll be pretty tough anyway. Was very tasty.

----------


## Angus_A

Making chilli tonight, perfect for the cold. Might post the recipe if this turns out good.

----------


## Ryan

No pics because #allgone

Received a pie from some friends - company by the name of *whoateallthepies*, this particular one was red wine and venison. Was hoovered up. Recommended.

----------


## Micky Duck

> Damn all gone now!Attachment 89784


Dundee you Philistine!!!!!!!!!!! tomato sauce with venison!!!!!!! faaaark me,if you want sauce with venison in my house your meal will be taken away and replaced with either store bought sausages or DOG ROLL.

----------


## Rushy

> Dundee you Philistine!!!!!!!!!!! tomato sauce with venison!!!!!!! faaaark me,if you want sauce with venison in my house your meal will be taken away and replaced with either store bought sausages or DOG ROLL.


There is a sense of déjà vu about this post.  I have said pretty much the same words to the heathen midget long before today.

----------


## Vizsla

Dinner tonight, venison kiwi burger

----------


## veitnamcam

> Dinner tonight, venison kiwi burgerAttachment 89819


That looks pretty bloody edible  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Micky Duck

replace the beet root with bacon and ...and ...and ...and Im hungry AGAIN.....
must do shout out for the crew at burgerfuel by Christchurch airport...got a bastard burger there the other night and it was bloody amazing....crisp GREEN lettuce,juicy ripe red tomatoe,the bacon was slightly crisy and the beef was very juicy..... yeah I know takeaways arent as good as home cooked but the big blue wings have become our goto place when out of town as its so much easier with a celiac/glueten free Mrs ,we can get a meal that wont make her crook.... dont mind paying for a decent feed and Im a big eater but one of them burgers and I struggle to finish wee pottle of chips....and they will make shake so thick you go cross eyed trying to suck it up straw.PRIMO tucker.

----------


## Micky Duck

sorry Visla..that does look very nice indeed.AND you put egg in,good man.

----------


## Beaker

> Dinner tonight, venison kiwi burgerAttachment 89819


Looks bloody great - apart from that beetroot......  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## NRT

Dundee says need watties


> Looks bloody great - apart from that beetroot......


Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

fa..fa....far...faaar... wash thy mouth out.... thats not even funny NRT

----------


## Beaker

Not sure if this belongs here, but, just made this for the boy's 4th B-Day tomorrow. He wanted a bug cake, with grass and dirt......
Oh, the dirt is walnuts and dark chocolate in a ninja win thing - tastes bloody great! And looks like dirt  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Spudattack

> Not sure if this belongs here, but, just made this for the boy's 4th B-Day tomorrow. He wanted a bug cake, with grass and dirt......Attachment 89823
> Oh, the dirt is walnuts and dark chocolate in a ninja win thing - tastes bloody great! And looks like dirt


Seeing as we are doing cakes, here is my 5 year olds birthday cake!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL



----------


## Sarvo

> 


You there with the Farnau too Bro

----------


## sako75

Bit of fresh fish for dinner tonight 
Took about 12 shots to get a half decent one of the 2 clowns

----------


## Vizsla

Tonight’s dinner Red Curry Duck

----------


## Moa Hunter

Without a doubt, Beakers 'Bug Cake' is the best kids birthday cake ever bar-none. Love the detail and so cleverly thought out right down to spiders leg marked candles and spider egg sack 'Rum Balls'

----------


## Beaker

> Without a doubt, Beakers 'Bug Cake' is the best kids birthday cake ever bar-none. Love the detail and so cleverly thought out right down to spiders leg marked candles and spider egg sack 'Rum Balls'


Thanks mate. I reckon the best bit was the dirt - walnuts and dark chocolate in a blender - gees it looked real, and tasted great.

----------


## Moa Hunter

How would it work with an elephant cake and elephant poo made of your dirt mixture, or maybe even better a wild boar digging in the 'dirt' ??

----------


## Beaker

> How would it work with an elephant cake and elephant poo made of your dirt mixture, or maybe even better a wild boar digging in the 'dirt' ??


Wild boar digging would be a yes 

Elephant pop, for real look - no.
Maybe dark chocolate, walnuts, blended. Then add some maple syrup to bind it, would be OK. It's the trying to get the grass in a turd that's the issue..... :-

----------


## veitnamcam

.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Something a bit different.

Snapper and bacon potato top pie. It worked.

----------


## Shearer

> .
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Looks like a good combo. Is that Fallow?

----------


## NRT

Loving the Steiny


> .
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Slow cooked turkey roast.

----------


## Beaker

Snack.....

Bluff oysters are the best in the world. (If you like oysters....)

----------


## Beaker

> Loving the Steiny
> 
> Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk


Your strange.....

----------


## veitnamcam

> Looks like a good combo. Is that Fallow?


Better! it is Beef!

----------


## Beaker

> Something a bit different.
> Attachment 90256
> Snapper and bacon potato top pie. It worked.


Fish, potatoes, cheese, and BACON. Can't be a bad mix!

----------


## Shearer

> Better! it is Beef!


It would have to be good to top that Fallow on Saturday night.

----------


## veitnamcam

> It would have to be good to top that Fallow on Saturday night.


I grew up on a deer farm with a fanatical hunter father so in my life any beef(something you had to pay money for) is a real treat.

----------


## Micky Duck

funny that vietnamcam.......I grew up on sheep n beef farm and have hunted and been around hunters my whole life.....beef is ok,but to my mind young pork roast with apple sauce on the side is right up there...the ultimate???/ venison steak done med rare on white bread with real butter.....the type of sammy you pick up and lean over sink to eat as its dripping juice n butter through your fingers as you scoff it down.(got to admit a nice bit of marbled beef can be good this way too)

----------


## veitnamcam

> funny that vietnamcam.......I grew up on sheep n beef farm and have hunted and been around hunters my whole life.....beef is ok,but to my mind young pork roast with apple sauce on the side is right up there...the ultimate???/ venison steak done med rare on white bread with real butter.....the type of sammy you pick up and lean over sink to eat as its dripping juice n butter through your fingers as you scoff it down.(got to admit a nice bit of marbled beef can be good this way too)


Yea I like veni dont get me wrong but I will only butcher good veni as steak,I like pork but have always had homekill pork and wild pork growing up so its not special either and now with China etc its one of the cheaper meats so is almost the new chicken.....I wouldn't buy anything but NZ pork myself but I dont buy the food.
There is some shit Beef out there too but generally if you pick a good cut and take some with good marbling threw out the steak Beef is awesome!
But probably only because I have never eaten much of it.....kinda like the first snapper of the season is awesome but by Jan the family is over it and the first flounder is awesome but by now we are all over it.

----------


## R93

Bro took me to a Japanese place for tea in Maple Ridge.
Had a beef Ramdan or ramen? Had thick noodles in it. Holy shit balls it was good. We had a Vegas and some other state sushi role.
I was a pig in shit. I am going back for more tomorrow. 

King crab for lunch on Friday then bush for 3 months eating game meat


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

Ramen noodles

----------


## 223nut

> Bro took me to a Japanese place for tea in Maple Ridge.
> Had a beef Ramdan or ramen? Had thick noodles in it. Holy shit balls it was good. We had a Vegas and some other state sushi role.
> I was a pig in shit. I am going back for more tomorrow. 
> 
> King crab for lunch on Friday then bush for 3 months eating game meat
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Game meat sounded till I realised that the clients will be shooting old male animals for the heads and the meat will be.... Mature!

Have a blast and take plenty of pictures for us

----------


## R93

> Game meat sounded till I realised that the clients will be shooting old male animals for the heads and the meat will be.... Mature!
> 
> Have a blast and take plenty of pictures for us


Fair point about meat being from mature animals.

It will be different to what we get at home. I have eaten bull moose before but a long long time ago. I remember liking it a lot.

I have 150 odd gig of cards so I will do my best to fill them up. I asked if it would be OK to bring my drone and was told it wouldn't be a good idea.
Bit bummed about that but I was bang on 46 kgs of gear for the flight over so probably wouldn't have fit it in anyway. 

I go bush in a couple days and have been told I will be out for 5 days in July then totally off grid for 3 months. I have a fair bit to learn. Apparently I have a bit of track clearing first up. 

Just enquired about a carry permit for handgun and that isint as much hassle as I thought so will hopefully have that sorted for next season. 





Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

you take care out there and keep us updated when you can.

----------


## madjon_



----------


## veitnamcam

Mash spud and snapper and flounder fillets.
Key to the whole operation is chopping up 3 times as much as you think you need of hand washed skin on spuds....yes skin on. Skinning spuds is a crime.
I used two whole onions roughly chopped  and two cloves of garlic finely chopped and lightly fried in butter till just translucent. 
Mashed the skin on spuds very roughly and added the garlic and onion and set aside for a few hours.
Made up a beer batter and seasoned some snapper and skin on flounder fillets.
Some of the real mans smashed chunky spud into a frypan with more butter on high 
Then the fillets into another pan to shallow fry.



A little hollandaise sauce and salt and pepper.




The 3x as much spud as you thought you needed will cover the "im still hungry" from the kids and leave you enough to fry for breakfast with some bacon and eggs. 

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

Thrice fried spud in butter.... Got to fill the arteries with something  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Thrice fried spud in butter.... Got to fill the arteries with something


That does sound good but the excess is still sitting in the pot.....might fry it up after I put the net out at WTF oclock.  :Wink:

----------


## Pengy

Eurika! I now know where the odd plate that was left behind at mine belongs  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Eurika! I now know where the odd plate that was left behind at mine belongs


yea thatl be mine! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bugsplat

Veni Ribs  :Have A Nice Day:   :36 1 8:   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Veni Ribs   
> Attachment 90373


Look good :Thumbsup:  and with the all important spuds and butter...I hope it was butter.

----------


## Bugsplat

> ...I hope it was butter.


Of course it was !

----------


## Shearer

Not fish and chips again!!!! :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Not fish and chips again!!!!
> Attachment 90375


Looks bloody good!




Maybe a bit of salt and pepper?

----------


## Beaker

Quick snack .....

Rather nice to  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Quick snack .....Attachment 90378
> 
> Rather nice to


Barstard!

----------


## Beaker

And followed by a porcini mushroom, chilli (mild and only a little bit), and free range egg omelette.
With white bread toast and full fat NZ butter......



And currently being washed down with a rather nice Barbados rum.....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> And followed by a porcini mushroom, chilli (mild and only a little bit), and free range egg omelette.
> With white bread toast and full fat NZ butter......
> 
> Attachment 90380
> 
> And currently being washed down with a rather nice Barbados rum.....


You had me nearly proposing civil union  but then you mentioned Rum.....so I guess it would have to be a straight Marriage and I already have a Wife ! :Grin:

----------


## Beaker

> You had me nearly proposing civil union  but then you mentioned Rum.....so I guess it would have to be a straight Marriage and I already have a Wife !


Lol, personal weakness aside........


The omelette was really good.......and the rum was/is too.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

Home made pizzas tonight. A yeast base so took a awhile...... the kitchen is looking like a bomb site mixed with a chemical weapons lab.  :Have A Nice Day:  however the resultant 4 pizzas delivered. 

Bloody nice

----------


## Dundee

Still getting fed......bacon burger and shoestring fries

----------


## veitnamcam

> Barstard!


I thought the 3 doz a had a few weeks back would tide me over for another season but seeing your post got me salivating and today I drove past guytons and there it was again on the blackboard....Fresh Bluff Oysters .....I couldnt stop but incredibly I managed to talk the wife into picking me up some ☺

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> I thought the 3 doz a had a few weeks back would tide me over for another season but seeing your post got me salivating and today I drove past guytons and there it was again on the blackboard....Fresh Bluff Oysters .....I couldnt stop but incredibly I managed to talk the wife into picking me up some ☺
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Lol. Maybe she other motives!  :Have A Nice Day: 

On a serious note though, bluff oysters are really something special. I've tried a few oysters around the world, and none that I've had match them. (Some in southern France were the closest, but not by a small margin)

----------


## veitnamcam

> Lol. Maybe she other motives! 
> 
> On a serious note though, bluff oysters are really something special. I've tried a few oysters around the world, and none that I've had match them. (Some in southern France were the closest, but not by a small margin)


A local dredge oyster matches them....in fact a few years back there was a local taste testing involving chef's and other so called experts and none of them could tell the difference reliably.
Our local dredge oysters are every bit as good and in fact better because I can eat them straight out of the shell....here bluff oysters fresh would be at least 2 days old by the time I mouth them but most probably more than that.
Dont get me wrong I bloody love em but our local ones if they ever recover are just as good but better for me as they are truely fresh....I could legally go and get some next time I am free but dont want to disturb any scollops or have any potential hassel with mpi and dredge/closed scollops.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> A local dredge oyster matches them....in fact a few years back there was a local taste testing involving chef's and other so called experts and none of them could tell the difference reliably.
> Our local dredge oysters are every bit as good and in fact better because I can eat them straight out of the shell....here bluff oysters fresh would be at least 2 days old by the time I mouth them but most probably more than that.
> Dont get me wrong I bloody love em but our local ones if they ever recover are just as good but better for me as they are truely fresh....I could legally go and get some next time I am free but dont want to disturb any scollops or have any potential hassel with mpi and dredge/closed scollops.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Feel free to send some north,  :Have A Nice Day: 

You are right though, fresh is best.

Also, one big piss off is when you get oyster at a restaurant and they serve them on ice. They need to be at room temp or sea temp. Ie warmer than 0-5 Deg to really taste them.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Feel free to send some north, 
> 
> You are right though, fresh is best.
> 
> Also, one big piss off is when you get oyster at a restaurant and they serve them on ice. They need to be at room temp or sea temp. Ie warmer than 0-5 Deg to really taste them.


My weeks beer money went on that doz so I will be sending sfa Oysters north!, move back to the coast and send em north to me!  :Grin:

----------


## Beaker

> My weeks beer money went on that doz so I will be sending sfa Oysters north!, move back to the coast and send em north to me!


Not really relevant to this thread, sort of, but I need a multi purpose dredge for scallops and oysters. (Like a kevs dredge type....) will pay. And share the spoils.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Not really relevant to this thread, sort of, but I need a multi purpose dredge for scallops and oysters. (Like a kevs dredge type....) will pay. And share the spoils.


I have one but  is not being used and is not for sale....buy a kevs.

Actually I will moderate that, on a smooth sandy bottom there is no need for tines at all for scollops or oysters....Tines are for rough or hard mud/rocky bottoms and one should never use a dredge with pointy prongs made from a single 6-12mm round bar as sold by burnsco and others.
Tines should be either rounded points cut from flat or round bar bent into a rounded point (my preference) so as not to damage the shelfish themselves and minimize bottom disturbance.

----------


## Beaker

Will do.

----------


## Gibo

Ban the dredge!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ban the dredge!


All I heard was ban scollops and oysters.
NO!

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Lol, personal weakness aside........
> 
> 
> The omelette was really good.......and the rum was/is too.


Intrigued where you got the Porcini. One oak tree near here produces a few each year but pickings were lean this autumn.

----------


## Beaker

> Intrigued where you got the Porcini. One oak tree near here produces a few each year but pickings were lean this autumn.


Boric market, in Auckland. Were fresh really nice.

----------


## Rushy

> Boric market, in Auckland. Were fresh really nice.


A heads up that they are doing cheap lamb shanks at the moment Beaker.

----------


## Gibo

Plutonium Maddog venison jerky into the narinade tonight, dehydrater tomorrow night. Hope i dint get too carried away with the heat :Grin:

----------


## dannyb

> Plutonium Maddog venison jerky into the narinade tonight, dehydrater tomorrow night. Hope i dint get too carried away with the heat


I'd hit that  :36 1 8:

----------


## Beaker

> I'd hit that


Video, or it didn't happen.

----------


## dannyb

> Video, or it didn't happen.


 @Gibo will have to send it down south I'm keen if he is, I'm sure we could come to an arrangement  :Killzonesmiley:

----------


## Gibo

Me the mrs and the kids are hiding in the rooms coughing our lungs out, just pepper bombed the kitchen when i heated up the marinade to melt the sugar and the plutonium. We are all a bit fd up to be honest. At leadt the meat is in the marinade in the fridge. 
Word of advise to anyone that is in possession of that shit, bury it! 
Id say i used 1/3 to 1/2 a tsp

----------


## veitnamcam

> Me the mrs and the kids are hiding in the rooms coughing our lungs out, just pepper bombed the kitchen when i heated up the marinade to melt the sugar and the plutonium. We are all a bit fd up to be honest. At leadt the meat is in the marinade in the fridge. 
> Word of advise to anyone that is in possession of that shit, bury it! 
> Id say i used 1/3 to 1/2 a tsp


So did it make it into the marinade and the meat?

----------


## Gibo

Yip  :Wink:  tied a shirt around my mouth  :Grin:

----------


## dannyb

> Yip  tied a shirt around my mouth  
> 
> Attachment 90572


bring it on @Gibo  :36 7 5:

----------


## Dundee

Just a pork chop and roasties tonight.

----------


## Gibo

Step 2. I had a wee bit of sweat on my brow from playing with the kids on the tramp. Im in a bit of pain as the vapour has entered the pores in my face, all stingy stingy!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Step 2. I had a wee bit of sweat on my brow from playing with the kids on the tramp. Im in a bit of pain as the vapour has entered the pores in my face, all stingy stingy! 
> Attachment 90634


A couple of bits of that has to make it to Dave in BC somehow......surely we can make that happen?

----------


## dannyb

> A couple of bits of that has to make it to Dave in BC somehow......surely we can make that happen?


good luck would be a nightmare to get through customs........I'm ready though  :On Fire:

----------


## veitnamcam

> good luck would be a nightmare to get through customs........I'm ready though


I'm sure Gibo will sort you out.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> A couple of bits of that has to make it to Dave in BC somehow......surely we can make that happen?


Theres enough plutonium to make a brew every week for 50 bloody years! It was a good butter knife tip thats all

----------


## Gibo

Its quite yummy and has good heat. Some inbound today dannyb. Not much though as heaps of buggers want some  :Grin:

----------


## dannyb

Looks good  @Gibo last hut I stayed in, my friend's all had to exit when I cooked my steak as the fumes from my chilli rub literally took there breath away and burned there eyes  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Haven't caught a trout since before the 14/6/18 floods.Fished one out of the freezer.Crumbed trout home made chips and farm fresh eggs.

----------


## Rushy

Dundee, I know you are a man accustomed to dining frequently from the bountiful platter of nature so as a tooth man of extreme ability I would like to know from you how the hell you can just eat a single egg without the essential second egg being present on the plate?   Eggs should always be eaten in pairs or in multiples of two dependent upon how many there are available.

----------


## veitnamcam

The wife took me out for tea last night, the squid rings share platter and my main of lamb shoulder and roast veg was the best meal I have ever had eating out....Just divine.

If you are ever in Nelson check out McCashins brewery/restaurant.

----------


## wsm junkie

@veitnamcam last time I was in Nelson, I was taken to the Urban Oyster Bar and had their pork knuckle....now I'm not a huge fan of pork but dam that was melt in your mouth bloody nice!!!

----------


## Marty Henry

> Dundee, I know you are a man accustomed to dining frequently from the bountiful platter of nature so as a tooth man of extreme ability I would like to know from you how the hell you can just eat a single egg without the essential second egg being present on the plate?   Eggs should always be eaten in pairs or in multiples of two dependent upon how many there are available.


How do you know there was only one egg, and can we even be sure that there was trout and or chips? Everything is covered in a thick coat of what might possibly be watties tomato sauce.

----------


## dannyb

@Gibo
https://youtu.be/BJsgZkOG5U4

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha! Now one of the straight resin  :Wink:

----------


## dannyb

> Ha ha! Now one of the straight resin


Not a chance buddy......gotta get me a dehydrator though to jake my own jerky

----------


## Gibo

> Not a chance buddy......gotta get me a dehydrator though to jake my own jerky


Theres about that or a bit less in the jerky brew, and its venison  :Wink:

----------


## dannyb

> Theres about that or a bit less in the jerky brew, and its venison


Haha can never tell the difference we told the kids venison was "beefison so they would eat it first time now they can't tell either  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker

Not dinner, but a rainy day breakfast today.....

----------


## dannyb

> Not dinner, but a rainy day breakfast today.....Attachment 91150


Black pudding Yummmoooo !!!!!!  :36 1 8:

----------


## Rushy

> Not dinner, but a rainy day breakfast today.....Attachment 91150


You have to stop eating white bread Beaker.  It makes your legs skinny.

----------


## Beaker

> You have to stop eating white bread Beaker.  It makes your legs skinny.


Always wondered why they were!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

The next 5 litre flagon has arrived :Thumbsup: 

Slap dinner tonight :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

Red backsteak with blue cheese sauce, mushrooms and garlic bread. 

Made a cheviche last night with fresh Trevally and Kahawai top loins.
Was pfg.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

@Dundee
Hope your Doc not a member on here - he/she be prescribing you anti stomach ulcer tabs

----------


## Dundee

> @Dundee
> Hope your Doc not a member on here - he/she be prescribing you anti stomach ulcer tabs


I don't have a Doc.....just as well!

----------


## Sarvo

> I don't have a Doc.....just as well!


I just knew that would be your reply  :ORLY:

----------


## MB

Mrs MB went mad with some trout gravad lax which I prepared. Grilled flat breads, sour cream, beetroot chutney, fennel salad etc. I would recommend gravad lax to you trout fishers. My recipe is 2/3 castor sugar, 1/3 fine sea salt, half a tea spoon of dill concentrate (can't always get the fresh stuff) and a teaspoon of lemon juice (not traditional, but my addition).

----------


## Gibo

This is really good. Pac n save

----------


## Dundee

Geeze you must stink Gibo with all that spicey food

----------


## Gibo

> Geeze you must stink Gibo with all that spicey food


Eat ya fucking veges before you worry about me buddy!  :Psmiley:   :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

6 hours at 110 degc covered lamb back wheel. 



With small chopped roast veg only par cooked and cooled into a salad with some awesome goats feta.





Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

yep i'd eat the lamb back wheel :Wink:

----------


## Beaker

> This is really good. Pac n save
> Attachment 91222


Bloody nice added to a spag bol.

Or as my 3 year old likes it - as a dip to salt and vinegar chips.......  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

We had roast venison done in the oven,usually done in the crock pot but it was still bloody good.

----------


## Dundee

Brown trout from the Manawatu River

----------


## NRT

More watties


> Brown trout from the Manawatu RiverAttachment 91525Attachment 91526Attachment 91527Attachment 91528


Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> More watties
> 
> Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk


Ha ha ha ha he'd put that stuff on a raw Tomato.

----------


## veitnamcam

A light lunch of fresh flounder pan fried in garlic and butter.

On fresh home made bread with butter and some salt and pepper of course .


Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Moa Hunter

What a relief, a fish meal not plastered with 'Train Smash'!!

----------


## veitnamcam

> What a relief, a fish meal not plastered with 'Train Smash'!!


Tomato sauce is only for supermarket sausages or bought fish and chips in this house.

----------


## Rushy

> Tomato sauce is only for supermarket sausages or bought fish and chips in this house.


Ditto but every six months or so I get a hankering to revert back to my childhood and have it on hot buttered toast.

----------


## Gibo

Caught my daughter drinking it out of the bottle

----------


## veitnamcam

> Caught my daughter drinking it out of the bottle


All the sugar in there its like kiddy crack.

----------


## Dundee

Ham steaks

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Ditto but every six months or so I get a hankering to revert back to my childhood and have it on hot buttered toast.


 In responding... I am not suggesting for a moment that your 'reversion' shows a lack of culture or a genetic fault in your DNA Rushy, but may I offer that when you feel the 'hankering' coming on, instead of Train Smash, one tries Watties Tomatoe and Garlic Pasta Sauce or the Roast Red Capsicum, perhaps the Tomatoe and Basil. The flavours suit an adult palate and the garlic will protect your DNA and T cells. On other days continue with the cucumber sandwiches as usual.

----------


## Dundee

Ok crispy crumbed duck tonight.The duck is best when it loses the quack and if ya haven't tried crispy crumbed duck ya missing out.Bacon and duck should be crispy IMO.
But who cares I add the sauce  :Psmiley:  Seasened with chicken salt as the salt shakers were empty. :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ok crispy crumbed duck tonight.The duck is best when it loses the quack and if ya haven't tried crispy crumbed duck ya missing out.Bacon and duck should be crispy IMO.
> But who cares I add the sauce  Seasened with chicken salt as the salt shakers were empty.
> Attachment 91771Attachment 91772Attachment 91773Attachment 91774


Plate with peas was Seans?

----------


## Dundee

> Plate with peas was Seans?


Nah the mrs had the vege tonight,there was boiled beet onions think sean got dished a snack.Geeze that boy can eat!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Nah the mrs had the vege tonight,there was boiled beet onions think sean got dished a snack.Geeze that boy can eat!


Any boy...mines 10y and has hit second gear on eating....not even half my size/weight yet and eats as much as me....I cant wait till he is a teenager  :Oh Noes:

----------


## veitnamcam

Sweet and hot venison jerky.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Sweet and hot venison jerky.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


You obviously don't have false teeth

----------


## veitnamcam

> You obviously don't have false teeth


False no...fucked yes.
Only use good meat with absolutely zero sinu or membrane on it....all painstakingly trimmed off.Also only dry to the point its still a little soft in the middle. Results in tender enough for someone with an irrational fear of dentists(me) to eat no problem.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Beer bread for lunch

----------


## veitnamcam

> Beer bread for lunchAttachment 91920


Must be the day for it I am making bread too, well actually the breadmaker is but I measured and put the stuff in it  :Thumbsup: 
I havent made a beer bread for a while, next on the list. :Thumbsup:

----------


## dannyb

> Beer bread for lunchAttachment 91920


Where's the sauce ???? Are you OK  @Dundee  is this some kind of code or signal that you have been kidnapped ????

----------


## Gibo

I thought that was a faggot VC at first glance

----------


## veitnamcam

> I thought that was a faggot VC at first glance


As in a bundle of sticks?

My kitchen makes it very hard to take a good photo, the white balance is always ballsed up.

----------


## Gibo

Yeah thought it was sticks

----------


## Tommy

> In responding... I am not suggesting for a moment that your 'reversion' shows a lack of culture or a genetic fault in your DNA Rushy, but may I offer that when you feel the 'hankering' coming on, instead of Train Smash, one tries Watties Tomatoe and Garlic Pasta Sauce or the Roast Red Capsicum, perhaps the Tomatoe and Basil. The flavours suit an adult palate and the garlic will protect your DNA and T cells. On other days continue with the cucumber sandwiches as usual.


And all the lycopene a growing Rushy needs

----------


## veitnamcam

> And all the lycopene a growing Rushy needs


You guys are typing some kind of secret code language ay ?

----------


## Rushy

> You guys are typing some kind of secret code language ay ?


Yes VC.  Rushy is code for good looking, charismatic, muscular stud muffin.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Max Headroom

> Yes VC.  Rushy is code for good looking, charismatic, muscular stud muffin.  Ha ha ha ha


You're actually George Clooney??

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yes VC.  Rushy is code for good looking, charismatic, muscular stud muffin.  Ha ha ha ha


That is certainly a good cover then....using it for your online persona  :Wink:

----------


## Tommy

> You're actually George Clooney??


With bigger dogs and less of the lefty tendencies. MUCH bigger dogs

----------


## Rushy

> You're actually George Clooney??


Pffttt George wishes.

----------


## Rushy

> That is certainly a good cover then....using it for your online persona


That's why I have to permanently wear the fat old man disguise you saw me in VC.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## SGR

Tahr  sausages  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 91952
> Tahr  sausages


And a hopefull Vizla?

----------


## Dundee

> Where's the sauce ???? Are you OK  @Dundee  is this some kind of code or signal that you have been kidnapped ????


All good @dannyb had dinner now homemade chips,chicken tenders a sprinkle of chicken seasoning salt and white salt with a light splash of watties.

----------


## veitnamcam

> All good @dannyb had dinner now homemade chips,chicken tenders a sprinkle of chicken seasoning salt and white salt with a light splash of watties.Attachment 91955


Good to see you are cutting down on the red death Dundee.

----------


## mrs dundee

Here's the beer bread I made for lunch today ,yummy too.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Here's the beer bread I made for lunch today ,yummy too. Attachment 91969Attachment 91969


Looks awesome Mrs D  :36 1 8:

----------


## mrs dundee

Here's the beer bread I made for lunch today ,yummy too. Attachment 91969Attachment 91969

----------


## Dundee

Crumbed duck snitchzel again .....a decent feed this time.

----------


## Dundee

meat patty burger and chips....

----------


## veitnamcam

Its a bloody set up...chicken defrosted and wife gone for the weekend.
As much as it disgusted me I had to try and do it justice so spit roasted it in the bbq.





With some roast and steamed veg  it was actually pretty good.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

It looks the business VC.

----------


## Moa Hunter

Potential there with the ingredients all nicely cooked VC, but the presentation skills could do with a brush up. I thought you would be more artistic following Gibo's very cutting 'faggot' remark last time...…

----------


## veitnamcam

> Potential there with the ingredients all nicely cooked VC, but the presentation skills could do with a brush up. I thought you would be more artistic following Gibo's very cutting 'faggot' remark last time...


I'm more of the get it on the plate and eat it before it gets cold kinda guy.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Lambs fry and wild bacon.



Was so good the kids were asking for more!

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Lambs fry and wild bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> Was so good the kids were asking for more!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


Now that is top tucker right there VC. Great at anytime of the day or night.

----------


## SGR

Venni steaks 
Kumura fries 
Mushrooms  :Thumbsup:

----------


## dannyb

and no table ???  :Grin:

----------


## Beaker

> Attachment 92442
> 
> Venni steaks 
> Kumura fries 
> Mushrooms


And hopefully salt....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

> and no table ???


And?

----------


## dannyb

> And?


..... and nothing  :Beer:

----------


## SGR

> and no table ???


Tables seem to be better at being covered in crap rather than used for sitting at  :Grin:

----------


## dannyb

> Tables seem to be better at being covered in crap rather than used for sitting at


funny I've never seen you at my house ????  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 92442
> 
> Venni steaks 
> Kumura fries 
> Mushrooms


My kinda meal :Thumbsup:  Jeeze there is some fat on one of those steaks! :36 1 8:

----------


## Moa Hunter

> And?


And... he doesn't have a dog, toddler or is Japanese

----------


## veitnamcam

Thanks Mikee.
Had to share with the kids.


Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Thanks Mikee.
> Had to share with the kids.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


nice I should have brought more??

----------


## veitnamcam

> nice I should have brought more??


No but hey if you wont eat it I (and the kids but not the wife :Thumbsup: )will happily eat all you give me.

----------


## Dundee

First feed of mince in two years.Venny was the flavour with a splash of the finest HB sauce.

----------


## kukuwai

That's the last pound out of my freezer for the year. Only a week to go round these parts and the nets will be back in the creeks 

Bloody tasty  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> That's the last pound out of my freezer for the year. Only a week to go round these parts and the nets will be back in the creeks 
> 
> Bloody tasty  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Is that spring onions in there?

----------


## kukuwai

> Is that spring onions in there?


Yes it is spring onions VC. Winters over mate 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Nick-D

> Lambs fry and wild bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> Was so good the kids were asking for more!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


I haven't had lambs fry in forever. So good. My old lady used to do a mean lambs fry. Taste of my childhood

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Nick-D

Productive weekend of hunter gathering means tasty meals for the week. 

Crayfish one night Fallow blade roast the next. All taken 20 mins drive from my house.


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

@Dundee have you been creeping around my house and having words to my boy on food choices? The bugger has taken to putting watties on everything....

----------


## Rushy

> @Dundee have you been creeping around my house and having words to my boy on food choices? The bugger has taken to putting watties on everything....
> Attachment 92575


Nip that in the bud real quick. There is no place for tomatoes sauce on Spag Bol.

----------


## veitnamcam

Best red backsteak ever!

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Shame about the fungus.

----------


## dannyb

Fallow steaks and fat chips with gravey mmmmmm

----------


## veitnamcam

> Shame about the fungus.


Yea was a shame there wasn't more! :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Whole onion chopped. Whole garlic chopped. Sweated in butter and set aside.
Very large Kumara chopped and roasted  for ten min in supernova oven.
Spuds washed and chopped skin on and boiled with the chared Kumara bits till just soft....drained and a good dollop of butter,couple gulgs of milk and all the garlic  and onion added and just stirred threw so still  chunky with seasoned blue cod fillets fried in butter.




Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

This -


Into this -


Adding the feta, was a mistake.....

----------


## veitnamcam

> This -
> Attachment 92886
> 
> Into this -
> Attachment 92887
> 
> Adding the feta, was a mistake.....


The wife put some goat feta into a salmon sushi a week or so ago......end result too salty especially with the compulsory soy sauce.
Hey everything cant be a win all the time or it would just be normal and not a win .

----------


## Beaker

> The wife put some goat feta into a salmon sushi a week or so ago......end result too salty especially with the compulsory soy sauce.
> Hey everything cant be a win all the time or it would just be normal and not a win .


I hear ya.

The feta was just a flavor to much. The fungus, eggs and pork, are fantastic....

----------


## Dundee

> @Dundee have you been creeping around my house and having words to my boy on food choices? The bugger has taken to putting watties on everything....
> Attachment 92575


Your boy is doing it all wrong :Wink:

----------


## Beaker

> Your boy is doing it all wrong
> Attachment 92895


Thank some one for that, he hasn't been around you!
Spag out of can is not on his desired list...

----------


## Rushy

> Your boy is doing it all wrong
> Attachment 92895


Just when I was coming to grips with your heathen antics you go and sink to new depths in your depravity.  Is it true that you went to give blood once but they were only after A, B and O  and wouldn't take your T type?

----------


## dannyb

> Thank some one for that, he hasn't been around you!
> Spag out of can is not on his desired list...


The sauce is strong in this one young paddywan  :Grin:

----------


## dannyb

Lunch hot smoked orange roughy

----------


## Marty Henry

> Thank some one for that, he hasn't been around you!
> Spag out of can is not on his desired list...


Vegemite and tom sauce might make tinned spagetti more edible taste wise but it still has the texture and mouthfeel of boiled worms.

----------


## Beaker

It's funny how times change. When I was kid, my grandad used to buy boxes full of ox tails for a couple of bucks, now to get a bit of a feed, it's $15 for 6 pieces!


Tastes really good though......  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> It's funny how times change. When I was kid, my grandad used to buy boxes full of ox tails for a couple of bucks, now to get a bit of a feed, it's $15 for 6 pieces!
> Attachment 92926
> 
> Tastes really good though......


Slow baked and then reheated for two days minimum?

----------


## 40mm

> Best red backsteak ever!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


yum

----------


## Beaker

> Slow baked and then reheated for two days minimum?


Close.
Rolled in seasoned flour, browned in frypan. Into slow cooker with onion, fungus, carrots, tomato's, chilli, tomato paste, more salt and pepper. Cooked yesterday, off overnight, then on slow all day today.
Rather tasty too.

----------


## Dundee

Back home late tonight...a feed...at least we are getting fed :Thumbsup:

----------


## muzza

this is tonights dinner  - pork belly , split in half through the meaty side , opened out and stuffed with chopped apricots , cranberries , almonds , a dash or thyme and a shake of sage , healthy dash of black pepper. Scored the skin then rubbed lots of salt in , chucked in the oven at 240 for half an hour then down to 140 for another 2.5-3 hours.

I have done a bigger version of this with sage and onion stuffing , then rolled and string tied.



this is what the rolled version looks like

----------


## Nick-D

Another couple of bay of plenty game feeds this week.

First is wild pork katsu with miso aubergine. Was mean, havent had wild pork in ages. Makes we want to go pig hunting again.

Next is venison osso bucco with creamy polenta. Didn't grind or sausage any of the meat(apart from trim) on my last deer so have been trying new recipes with the tougher cuts. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Looks the bizo  :Thumbsup:

----------


## csmiffy

venison and lamb kidney stew on toast from a month or so ago. Made the stew for Pengy's mid-winter do, so that shows how long ago I ate it.
Just been too slack to post it.
Yum

----------


## Beaker

Take Russian white speck (bacon fat), chilli and some various fungus......


Then some mussels with onions garlic and chilli....


And some baby back ribs with maple syrup and a SA brai sprinkle stuff..... and some extra chilli....


Oh cous cous and some corn and broccoli...

Not a bad early dinner for a Sunday.

----------


## Nick-D

Looks a bloody feast mate

----------


## veitnamcam

> Take Russian white speck (bacon fat), chilli and some various fungus......
> Attachment 93351
> 
> Then some mussels with onions garlic and chilli....
> Attachment 93354
> 
> And some baby back ribs with maple syrup and a SA brai sprinkle stuff..... and some extra chilli....
> Attachment 93355
> 
> ...


Right up untill cous cous. :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## veitnamcam

Fresh snapper portions seasoned then floured in whole meal flour ,egged in free range eggs, and crumbed in wholemesl crumbs.
Hollandaise sauce to finish.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Right up untill cous cous.


Kids love the stuff......

----------


## muzza

its up there with avocado and brussells sprouts , far as I'm concerned....

----------


## Beaker

> its up there with avocado and brussells sprouts , far as I'm concerned....


Do you like spaghetti, or pasta in general?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Kids love the stuff......





> its up there with avocado and brussells sprouts , far as I'm concerned....


Now I am confused...I love Avocado and Brussel sprouts(have to be cooked right) but just find cous cous bland and boring like eating your own paper spit balls when you are about to be caught by the teacher.

Altho....And this just occurred to me....The only time I have ever eaten it is when the wife has made it and she is a bloody legend at making things bland/tasteless/textureless.

So I guess it is possible it is not shit but I remain skeptical  :Grin:

----------


## Beaker

> Now I am confused...I love Avocado and Brussel sprouts(have to be cooked right) but just find cous cous bland and boring like eating your own paper spit balls when you are about to be caught by the teacher.
> 
> Altho....And this just occurred to me....The only time I have ever eaten it is when the wife has made it and she is a bloody legend at making things bland/tasteless/textureless.
> 
> So I guess it is possible it is not shit but I remain skeptical


Cous cous is just pasta. 
It's boring as, unless you add stuff to it. 

We use it like mashed spud, rice, or pasta. It's just a boring (but bloody quick and easy) carb.


Equal parts water and dry cous cous. Boil the water first, with stock powder, and some oil. (1 cup water, 1 t flavour, 1 T oil, then 1 c cous cous) mix and turn off heat, mix every 1 min for 5 mins with a fork , then eat.




Avocado is pure slime though.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Cous cous is just pasta. 
> It's boring as, unless you add stuff to it. 
> 
> We use it like mashed spud, rice, or pasta. It's just a boring (but bloody quick and easy) carb.
> 
> 
> Equal parts water and dry cous cous. Boil the water first, with stock powder, and some oil. (1 cup water, 1 t flavour, 1 T oil, then 1 c cous cous) mix and turn off heat, mix every 1 min for 5 mins with a fork , then eat.
> 
> 
> ...


Avo is too ripe if it is slime,I wont eat it if it is mush.It should be firm,not quite crisp.

----------


## Beaker

> Avo is too ripe if it is slime,I wont eat it if it is mush.It should be firm,not quite crisp.


Avo = slime. Periord.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Avo = slime. Periord.


And yet you eat Mutton bird  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Been a while but here is my Watties thread for the night.

Bacon,cheese,eggs grilled toast...did i mention watties?

Tonight watties vegemite spaghetti and fried luncheon............oops haven't taken a pic. :Grin:

----------


## Nick-D

Your an animal @Dundee  :Grin: . You should own shares in watties  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

I think i'm a shareholder @Nick-D  :Grin: 

Just a splash on everything eatable :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Hare back straps and mashed spuds.

pass on the peas :Sick:

----------


## Shootm

> Been a while but here is my Watties thread for the night.
> 
> Bacon,cheese,eggs grilled toast...did i mention watties?
> Attachment 93393Attachment 93394Attachment 93395
> Tonight watties vegemite spaghetti and fried luncheon............oops haven't taken a pic.


Looks like you were going to order pizza, I can see 080020 but must have changed your mind  :ORLY:  or is it how many bottles of Watties to date.

----------


## Dundee

Venny mince patties our freezer is getting low on the  meat department.

Whoops I had to add the watties :Psmiley:

----------


## Max Headroom

> Venny mince patties our freezer is getting low on the  meat department.
> Attachment 93959
> Whoops I had to add the watties
> Attachment 93960


Is there anything that you will not add Watties to?

----------


## Dundee

> Is there anything that you will not add Watties to?


No :Psmiley:

----------


## Max Headroom

> No


 Pavlova? wedding cake? icecream? a good cigar?

----------


## ROKTOY

> Pavlova? wedding cake? icecream? a good cigar?


Stop giving him ideas.

----------


## Nick-D

No time for hunting or fishing this weekend. Did find some cress when taking the dogs for a fang in the bush.

Bit of buffalo mozza from the market. And boom dinner...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

We have bed having home made pizzas (brought bases)a bit of late....here is the kids ones they made themselves including slicing stuff that needed slicing.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> We have bed having home made pizzas (brought bases)a bit of late....here is the kids ones they made themselves including slicing stuff that needed slicing.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Fuck you auto correct !

----------


## Dundee

I know its the dinner thread but auto correct read wrong the other day I was out of town. :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
Mrs had the ute,I was down woodville selling possom fur and I got this text.

"Hi dundee" the uterous needs filling,are you coming home? 

Spose to read the ute needs filling...are you coming home. :Pacman:

----------


## veitnamcam

Made myself and family some fathers day tea(things I like )
Fallow so fat I had to trim the fat off and potatoes stuffed with potato,cream cheese, bacon,onion,goats feta. And some roasted yams.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

The last trout that was in the freezer was caught 25km from home.On the mighty Manawatu River on a joe fly gifted from a yankee frriend.

Crumbed and dinner.

----------


## Dundee

Whoops i forgot to add the feed.............. :Grin:

----------


## Driverman

Was that the last trout in the river?

----------


## Max Headroom

> Whoops i forgot to add the feed..............
> Attachment 94381Attachment 94382Attachment 94383Attachment 94384


Have you ever thought about plugging an IV full of watties into your arm?.

----------


## North guy

This is the before........... I can't show the after as they didn't even hit the plate lol

----------


## Gibo

argghhhhh! scollies!! Hanging out, was supposed to go for a hunt Saturday but the sea was well up and viz was 200mm  :Grin:

----------


## North guy

> argghhhhh! scollies!! Hanging out, was supposed to go for a hunt Saturday but the sea was well up and viz was 200mm


They are skinny as you would expect at this time of the year Gibbo but they were still tasty  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Slow cooked roast hare legs again.Frozen legs went into crock pot about lunch time with tuscony and garlic,herb and pepper lightly sprinkled over the meat.

----------


## Gibo

Mrs D’s plate looks good. Your’s not so much

----------


## Dundee

Left over hare meat with gravey,boiled spuds,bacon,chicken tenders and there was an egg under all that.

----------


## Sarvo

Home made Kentucky Chicken (baked non fried) with 2 Salads that would have in excess of 20 ingredients

----------


## Max Headroom

It's a relief to see a dish without tomato sauce.

----------


## Sarvo

> It's a relief to see a dish without tomato sauce.


That's why I posted  :Thumbsup: 
Poor Dundee - his gut tubes must be like those old Galv pipes we had on the farm before alkathene

----------


## Rushy

> Home made Kentucky Chicken (baked non fried) with 2 Salads that would have in excess of 20 ingredients
> 
> Attachment 94609


I'd be into that quicker than a fat kid into an ice cream shop.

----------


## Marty Henry

> It's a relief to see a dish without tomato sauce.


Dont be silly, its tomato sauce with whatever

----------


## veitnamcam

Epic good low and slow cooked sheep shoulder thanks to @ROKTOY.


Fell to bits on the board and was gelatinous and moist and delicious.!

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Shit i'm out but it lasted me well! :Oh Noes:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Shit i'm out but it lasted me well!
> Attachment 94638


Your a bloody leg end Dundee.

----------


## Sarvo

> Shit i'm out but it lasted me well!
> Attachment 94638


Mate - your a F~~~king card trick  :Thumbsup:   :Wink:

----------


## Marty Henry

> Home made Kentucky Chicken (baked non fried) with 2 Salads that would have in excess of 20 ingredients
> 
> Attachment 94609


Well I dont believe you how can those be salads without lettuce. Mind you the chicken looks nice!

----------


## Sarvo

> Well I dont believe you how can those be salads without lettuce. Mind you the chicken looks nice!


If you tried those "salads" you would prob put the chicken aside as #1
They are salads - one is cabbage (raw) based and the other beetroot based - both have many additions of nuts-prunes-citrus etc etc
You made my wife laugh but

----------


## Max Headroom

> Shit i'm out but it lasted me well!
> Attachment 94638

----------


## Shearer

Lazy Saturday breakfast.

----------


## Marty Henry

Lucky bastard, I really like the look of that sunshine want to swap it for cloud, drizzle, nd mud?

----------


## GWH

Picked up a little Weber Baby Q1200 a week ago to use when we're camping/ drive in hunting trips/ day trips with family etc

First cook was a bit of beef cube roll last week which was great.

Did a pork shoulder roast tonight for its 2nd cook.

These little Q's do a freaken awesome job, they make it super easy.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

I had to go to the city to rescue my damzel in distress.She made it home and I got the essentials out of her vehicle..lol

----------


## Max Headroom

> Attachment 94930


Put it in a yard glass and scull it. You know you want to.

----------


## Rushy

Venison and mushroom pasta dish called Cervo at a restaurant called Etrusco in Dunedin

Very tasty indeed.

----------


## hotbarrels

So this was last weekend.
Fired the Pizza oven up to half temp (320 deg) and let it settle for an hour or so. I cut a 6mm steel plate for the entrance and was keen to see how it performed with the door shut and a roast in the camp oven.

Pulled a venison shoulder roast out of the freezer the night before and left it on the bench to thaw over night, then seared it on the BBQ.
Cut the shank bone open to let the marrow out.  Chopped up some onions and chunked some carrots, put in a bottle of home brew honey mead.  Threw some spice around.
Prepped everything with the new Fiddleback Forge F2, a very pointy little slicer of a knife.

Cooked three sourdough loaves to soak up the gravy, and threw some roast spuds and kumara in to boot in some oven trays with a bit of smoky manuka.

Tasted not half bad  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Sounds awesome  :36 1 8:

----------


## Beaker

Just part of dinner.... ( was working out if it would taste ok)


Wagu beef, and some caviar.  Rather nice  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sarvo

Bit of Veni off the front lawn - checky little prick - let the mother go to breed another meal for 2019 :-)

Oh plus dessert  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BeeMan

Ya need more greens than a tip of rosemary @Sarvo or you might get scurvy.  :Grin:

----------


## Sarvo

> Ya need more greens than a tip of rosemary @Sarvo or you might get scurvy.


I could bomb you with photos of dinners - that would have you retracting that real quick
That "Salad" yes salad is full of diff ingredients - but no Lettuce :-))))))))))

PS
I should add a vid of the Wifi doing here evening rounds in her vast garden picking - 20 or more differing Greens-Herbs etc
She grazes at same time - like a Goat  :Thumbsup: 

PSS
She did her rounds early today - most this is in last nights salad

----------


## Dundee

just a couple of plover legs and and a chicken breast with a few roasties tonight.

----------


## veitnamcam

> just a couple of plover legs and and a chicken breast with a few roasties tonight.
> Attachment 95398


Whats the plover like?

----------


## Gibo

> Whats the plover like?


Noisy!!!  :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

Yea old backsteak eggs an chips.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Yea old backsteak eggs an chips.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Good yokes dude

----------


## veitnamcam

> Good yokes dude


The steak was pretty bloody good for a winter stag too :36 1 8:

----------


## Sarvo

https://twitter.com/i/status/1043757657230913536

----------


## veitnamcam

> https://twitter.com/i/status/1043757657230913536


Very inventive!
I made a slow roasted sheep shoulder and stuffed(with obviously spud but also kumara onions garlic milk butter cow cheese and goat feta)baked potatoes and kumara with mushrooms/onions/chillies sliced and fried in butter.... got carried away plateing up and forgot that pic.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> https://twitter.com/i/status/1043757657230913536


That's on the to try list.

----------


## Mrs Beeman

Had a sack of muscles delivered today (all legit).  @BeeMan spent the arvo steaming them open then cooked up a batch of mussel fritters (yum and I don't  like mussels ) then I vacuum packed the rest. Sorry about  the quality  of the photos.

----------


## Dundee

Slow roast venny tonight in the crock pot.

No gravy so a watties splash :Psmiley:

----------


## Marty Henry

I eagerly await the book "Dundees 1001 things to do to food with Watties"

----------


## Max Headroom

> I eagerly await the book "Dundees 1001 things to do to food with Watties"


Someday there'll be an empty plate with only a tomato sauce design on it, the food having become irrelevant.

----------


## Dundee

> Someday there'll be an empty plate with only a tomato sauce design on it, the food having become irrelevant.


theres been a few empty flagons Max :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Left over venison meat was cooked in batter tonight.

----------


## Rushy

Dundee the way you eat (no fibre diet of only meat and starch) you must be so bound up you could use your turds as strainer posts.

----------


## veitnamcam

People who think big snapper dont eat well must be doing it wrong.
Portion fillets into bits that will cook quickly.
This is the lower half of a tail fillet portioned seasoned,floured egged and panko crumbed.

Shallow fried.



Buttery soft and juicy.

Bit of citrus and a squeeze of tartea and it is as good or better than any pannie I have ever had.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwi39

Smoked brisket cooked in the sousvide at 58 degrees for 48 hours. 

Served with sauerkraut and green beans and a mustard sauce







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

Damn that looks like good eating.

----------


## Beaker

> Smoked brisket cooked in the sousvide at 58 degrees for 48 hours. 
> 
> Served with sauerkraut and green beans and a mustard sauce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the smoking bit, what was the procedure.....

----------


## kiwi39

Bought the brisket and got the butcher to vac pac it. Into the sousvide for 24 hours at 58 degrees

Out of the vacuum pack, dry the meat (it smells terrible at this stage) and into the smoker 

Yes, the smoker is a flowerpot on two bricks with an old Weber on top. Simple and effective. 
I smoked it for 3 hours really slow. 

Then back into a vacuum bag and back into the sousvide for another 24 hours at 58 degrees. This infuses the smoky flavour into the meat. 

Should be super tender. Slice it super thin across the grain. 

I served it with a reduced beefstock and mustard sauce finished with cream. 

Kiwi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Bought the brisket and got the butcher to vac pac it. Into the sousvide for 24 hours at 58 degrees
> 
> Out of the vacuum pack, dry the meat (it smells terrible at this stage) and into the smoker 
> 
> Yes, the smoker is a flowerpot on two bricks with an old Weber on top. Simple and effective. 
> I smoked it for 3 hours really slow. 
> 
> Then back into a vacuum bag and back into the sousvide for another 24 hours at 58 degrees. This infuses the smoky flavour into the meat. 
> 
> ...


Diverse cooking to a Tee - good stuff - never seen the Sousvid method before
We cooked Corned meat in Rotorua - or place had an old concrete double sink that was plumbed into mother-earth
made great job on corned meats

----------


## kiwi39

Yep - heat transfer works really well - just need to "finish" the meat with either caramelisation or smoking. 

I love trying different thing to see what works - and this really is very very low effort for a lot of return. 

Although it looks like it, this wasnt a corned brisket ...

----------


## Preacher

Primo smokers the old plant pots, had the almost exact same setup until we recently brought a home.  Last owner left a man sized smoker that I have been thrashing.  Should probably post more pics but bit lazy if I'm being honest.

----------


## Preacher

Have been looking into the Sous Vide but the cost of the proper "cookers" puts me off a bit.  Pretty sure I can Hori up the same thing at some point.

----------


## veitnamcam

Finally some summer fair with some new condiments 

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Max Headroom

> Finally some summer fair with some new condiments 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Dundee will be baffled 'cause none of those bottles spells "Watties".

----------


## kiwi39

> Have been looking into the Sous Vide but the cost of the proper "cookers" puts me off a bit.  Pretty sure I can Hori up the same thing at some point.


The one I got was around 240. You wont regret it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Finally some summer fair with some new condiments 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


How did you find the reaper sauce? Its good aye :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> How did you find the reaper sauce? Its good aye


Its got some good heat to it :Thumbsup:  I would like some vinegar in the mix so flavor is closer to Tobasco sauce or the Kiataia fire but still quite good.

----------


## Ryan

> Its got some good heat to it I would like some vinegar in the mix so flavor is closer to Tobasco sauce or the Kiataia fire but still quite good.


Agree with you there 100%, it's got a good kick but the flavour is pretty one-dimensional.

----------


## Sarvo

> Its got some good heat to it I would like some vinegar in the mix so flavor is closer to Tobasco sauce or the Kiataia fire but still quite good.


Ditch the chemical ridden - head splitting  Heini for a good Waikato and you be 100% on this  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ditch the chemical ridden - head splitting  Heini for *a good Waikato* and you be 100% on this


They have started making a good one then?

----------


## Nick-D

> How did you find the reaper sauce? Its good aye


Their reaper sauce is mean. They do a reaper bbq sauce that is awesome too. They do a pretty good job of getting the reaper flavour without it being ridiculously hot.

----------


## Rushy

> They have started making a good one then?


They didn't need to because they have always made the great one.

----------


## Bill999

> Bought the brisket and got the butcher to vac pac it. Into the sousvide for 24 hours at 58 degrees
> 
> Out of the vacuum pack, dry the meat (it smells terrible at this stage) and into the smoker 
> 
> Yes, the smoker is a flowerpot on two bricks with an old Weber on top. Simple and effective. 
> I smoked it for 3 hours really slow. 
> 
> Then back into a vacuum bag and back into the sousvide for another 24 hours at 58 degrees. This infuses the smoky flavour into the meat. 
> 
> ...


nice man i smoked a brisket a week ago and it was "too smokey"
it was barely edible, ill stick to smoking pork and try this approach

----------


## kiwi39

> nice man i smoked a brisket a week ago and it was "too smokey"
> it was barely edible, ill stick to smoking pork and try this approach


The key to success with my approach was that cooking the meat was done in the sousvide .. and the smoking was just a flavour add. If I'd smoked the meat to do the cooking as well, it would have taken and eternity , and as you said, been too smokey ..

----------


## Bill999

too right mate, it was a long slow way of turning beautiful home grown brisket into dogfood

one thing iv found with sousvide is that if you put enough oil in the bag before sealing to coat the meat your edges look a lot nicer

----------


## kiwi39

> too right mate, it was a long slow way of turning beautiful home grown brisket into dogfood
> 
> one thing iv found with sousvide is that if you put enough oil in the bag before sealing to coat the meat your edges look a lot nicer


Good tip. Ill try that next time


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

wild pork back leg, 7.5 hours in the oven.  The shank has already been picked clean as it came out earlier and fell apart.

----------


## Sarvo

Dog or me ??
Domestic Pork sorry Derek  :Sad:

----------


## MSL

That looks a bit flasher than what Ill be throwing at the plate.

----------


## Tahr

> Dog or me ??
> Domestic Pork sorry Derek 
> 
> 
> Attachment 96475


Lovely old plate. Is there a story behind it?

----------


## Moa Hunter

Although colour matched to the plate, the table cloth has an air of 'cheapness' and needs upgraded

----------


## Sarvo

> Lovely old plate. Is there a story behind it?


Dinner set sat in mother in-laws cabinet for 40+ years - she had bought new in Dresden East Germany (mid 60's) when her and husband (wifi's father) were stationed there.
Touch wood - have not broken 1 piece as yet - but as wife said - better to use than just wank over (actually my words)

Dresden even post WWII has/had maybe best china in World - amazing how it holds the heat

----------


## Sarvo

> Although colour matched to the plate, the table cloth has an air of 'cheapness' and needs upgraded


Got to keep it downsized a tad for the "less refined/non plum in mouth" types  :Grin:

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Dinner set sat in mother in-laws cabinet for 40+ years - she had bought new in Dresden East Germany (mid 60's) when her and husband (wifi's father) were stationed there.
> Touch wood - have not broken 1 piece as yet - but as wife said - better to use than just wank over (actually my words)
> 
> Dresden even post WWII has/had maybe best china in World - amazing how it holds the heat


Sad that the Allies, well really the Yanks, bombed Dresden and destroyed all that beauty and history that otherwise would have been there for ever and for everyone to enjoy.

----------


## kiwi39

Smoked some salmon today after curing it overnight in Himalayan salt ... then chillled it for 3 hours and served it on steamed beans with homemade mayo. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Smoked some salmon today after curing it overnight in Himalayan salt ... then chillled it for 3 hours and served it on steamed beans with homemade mayo. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Class - you a Kiwi ??

----------


## kiwi39

> Class - you a Kiwi ??


Yep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Yep. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Surprise - surprise 
Glad to see

----------


## R93

Smoked and slow cooked venny ribs.
Been on all day. Just had a sneaky taste. I think I nailed it. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

No action shots but a mixed bag of Snapper, terikihi and cod. Spoiled for choice for dinner.

----------


## Rushy

> Smoked and slow cooked venny ribs.
> Been on all day. Just had a sneaky taste. I think I nailed it. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I will be down your neck of the woods in January.  Save some for me.

----------


## R93

> I will be down your neck of the woods in January.  Save some for me.


Will do. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Thick white bread, butter and fired blue cod. Yeah baby.

----------


## longrange308

> Smoked and slow cooked venny ribs.
> Been on all day. Just had a sneaky taste. I think I nailed it. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Just out of curiosity what temperature do you need to get them too?

----------


## R93

> Just out of curiosity what temperature do you need to get them too?


I had them at 170° for around 6 hours.
And smoked them with my cold smoker (fitted to my hot smoker) for 3 hours from the start. 
They had a good bark and smoke ring and great flavour but to be fair, they were a bit dry unless you got a meatier bit. 
Next time I will only cook for 4 hours

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Thick white bread, butter and fired blue cod. Yeah baby.
> Attachment 97354


Oh hell yeah - add a few chilli slices or some such sauce - and would be magnificent!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

> I will be down your neck of the woods in January.  Save some for me.


F that - he can deliver some north. In person. And in return, he can shot 4 shots on your range.....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Blue cod and gurnard fillets seasoned floured egged and lightly fried in butter.
Some other stuff there too.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Blue cod and gurnard fillets seasoned floured egged and lightly fried in butter.
> Some other stuff there too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Damn I reckon I could slay that bowl of salad.  Looks great VC.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Damn I reckon I could slay that bowl of salad.  Looks great VC.


Boy thats a turn around for you! :Grin:  What happened to "thats not food thats what food eats?" :Thumbsup: 
Yea the wife does do a good salad....the white bits are bulgarian goats Feta....bloody good.....Im more of a frying pan/camp oven/bbq kind of guy so leave the salads to the wife.

----------


## madjon_

Yeah,I'm having a vegi meal to night,deep fried carrots and salad

----------


## Rushy

> Boy thats a turn around for you! What happened to "thats not food thats what food eats?"
> Yea the wife does do a good salad....the white bits are bulgarian goats Feta....bloody good.....Im more of a frying pan/camp oven/bbq kind of guy so leave the salads to the wife.


Mate the eggs and feta hooked me.

----------


## madjon_

> Yeah,I'm having a vegi meal to night,deep fried carrots and salad

----------


## nightshooter

wild pork rib's tonight :Yum:  :36 1 8:

----------


## Beaker

> wild pork rib's tonightAttachment 97561


They look bloody great!

What’s the recipe?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## nightshooter

> They look bloody great!
> 
> Whats the recipe?


Quick video
https://www.instagram.com/p/BoUAX6iiXRj/

For sauces:
20 oz can of pineapple juice (save fruit for later)
1 cup of oil
1 cup of rice vinegar 
1 cup of ketchup
2 tbsp of soy sauce
5 cloves of garlic
1/4cup ginger slices
2tbsp honey
2tbsp corn flour

For quick marinate:
1tbsp salt
1tbsp pepper

1. Brush with the sauces, cover with foil and baked for 200 celsius for 2 hours (keep about 1/4 for later)
2.  Brush the remaining sauce on, add the pineapple, capsicum (or any greens) on top and keep baking for another 20min till caramelized.

----------


## Angus_A

Smoked chicken drums, corn bread, greens from my garden with homemade wild pig made by my boss and a first attempt at bbq baked beans
Was some good eating 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## 2post

Last nights dinner not wild but tasty

----------


## Micky Duck

fired up the BBQ myself tonight...venison steak cooked as logs (burnt for the heathens) medium rare for me. potatoe and kumara chips and cackleberries....PRIMO eating. fair scoffed it down. there was 4 potato chips left over the four plates so I must have done it about right.

----------


## Dundee

Roast mutton in the slow cooker and a few spuds with a splash of watties and a dousing of gravy on the mutton.

----------


## Moa Hunter

You are beyond redemption Dundee. Not even the good Lord can save you now. The Red Death is the devils work !!

----------


## Max Headroom

> Roast mutton in the slow cooker and a few spuds with a splash of watties and a dousing of gravy on the mutton.Attachment 97830


Dude, that's not a splash of watties. You strafed your spuds.

----------


## kukuwai

Here's one that gets plenty of 'air time' in our house....fish cakes....totally recomend them, easy & taste great !!



Ingredients shown above, cooked onions, smoked fish, mashed potato. Herbs and spices to taste. (I usually go for parsley and dill chopped and garlic salt)



Mix it all up in a bowl, roll into balls and dip in mixed 50/50 egg and milk before coating in crumbs.....



Cook em up. Bloody good. YUM, YUM. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## hotbarrels

Cooked 29 pizza's in the pizza oven in just over an hour and a half two Sundays ago.  Great way to feed a crowd.

On the following Friday with some heat still in the oven I decided to do a low heat fire (220-250 degC) and do some kebabs along with a big meat dish of roast veg.  Covered all 4 food groups (mutton, beef, chicken and bacon).  The were very tasty.



Then on Saturday, with no added firing but with the door closed up from Friday, I slid a couple of chickens into the oven in a cast iron camp oven.  Two hours later at 150 degC, fall off the bone chicken on fresh buns.
When my wife bought the chickens, she also bought some pork ribs.  It was a bit late in the day to cook them Saturday so I prepped them up for the following day.  Took the silver skin off, basted them in Smokey Sause and some dry rub and wrapped them in tin foil and placed them in the fridge over night.  At 5:30am Sunday morning the oven was still at 120 degC.  I slid the ribs in and then was out until 1:00pm.  When I came home and opened up the foil ………..  Trying to pick the ribs up and the bones just fell out.  It was tender beyond tender, moist and oh so tasty!

----------


## veitnamcam

Beef

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Communication bulls up, so I get home late and no dinner saved.....

So, turned this -

Into this, in about 7mins... -

Ham, fresh porcini mushrooms, tomato, cheese, chilli sauce, eggs and the all important butter to get the mushrooms browned up.

----------


## Rushy

Umm let me think of a name for that.

----------


## Beaker

> Umm let me think of a name for that.


Scrambled eggs with stuff.....

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Scrambled eggs with stuff.....


Beaker, we need to see the Porcini whole and uncut to believe you had one.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Beef
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


VC, where is the side dish of Kumera salad to go with your steak ??

----------


## Beaker

> Beaker, we need to see the Porcini whole and uncut to believe you had one.


Oops, cock up on my end, they were fresh shitake ..... got from a Asian supermarket in albany.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Oops, cock up on my end, they were fresh shitake ..... got from a Asian supermarket in albany.


Thought as much, you have been outed as a foody name dropper !! Ha Ha

----------


## Rushy

> Oops, cock up on my end, they were fresh shitake ..... got from a Asian supermarket in albany.


See if only you had called it mushroom no one would have known.

----------


## veitnamcam

Wife made this Salmon salad.
It was awesome!


Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Preacher

Not really suitable for a hot day so will probably serve on salad.  But these bastards are going in smoker than finished in oven...

----------


## madjon_

An hour to go.

----------


## Mathias

> Wife made this Salmon salad.
> It was awesome!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


You'll be missing sausages by now VC  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> You'll be missing sausages by now VC


Na.......I can go another day or two as long as I get my daily bacon  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shearer

> Wife made this Salmon salad.
> It was awesome!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Canal salmon VC?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Canal salmon VC?


Na supermarket unfortunately, seen the canals for the first time on way back from Toby shoot but no time for a fish.

Total cost 30 bucks to feed 4....cheaper and better than fush un chups . :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Slow cooked Hare legs times 4 and a mutton.

Hare meat on the left.

My plate :Thumbsup: 

Some veges left :Grin:

----------


## Max Headroom



----------


## Nick-D

Bought this el cheapo charcoal smoker from cuntainer door with the intention of jerry rigging it into a stacking chamber with gas heat and my cold smoke generator. Didn't have high hopes but thought I might as well give it a try. Bloody glad I did, 5 hour ribs cooked over hickory, best I've ever eaten. Might just keep it as is. Will give brisket a try next weekend

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

Wild pork boned shoulder roast, 8 hours in the slow cooker with diced onions, apples and stock served with roast spuds, pumpkin and pan gravy, the pork was so tender it fell apart soooo good. Might even let the missus sleep inside tonight she's outdone herself  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Venni Sausages

----------


## Max Headroom

> Venni Sausages
> Attachment 98997

----------


## FatLabrador

Why the Vegemite why

----------


## Rushy

> Why the Vegemite why


Because Dundee has the taste buds of a scavenging hyena on a putrefied warthog carcass.

----------


## tiroatedson

> Why the Vegemite why


Cos vegemite is nice...??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

> Because Dundee has the taste buds of a scavenging hyena on a putrefied warthog carcass.


Not like he drinks Waikato draught  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Not like he drinks Waikato draught


He has and he liked it.  Mind you he was pissed at the time.

----------


## Max Headroom

Excessive Tomato sauce + Excessive Waikato does what to a person, anybody know?

----------


## Preacher

This?

----------


## Max Headroom

> This?
> 
> Attachment 99062


WOW.

----------


## Preacher

As much as I don't want to imagine Dundees bowel movements I can only guess something like once a fortnight for an hour or so, hugging a hot water bottle.

----------


## Max Headroom

> As much as I don't want to imagine Dundees bowel movements I can only guess something like once a fortnight for an hour or so, hugging a hot water bottle.

----------


## dannyb

Just back from the Growler, roast tahr back legs for dinner yum

----------


## Beaker

Home made, on bone scotch was the meat, fresh made wheat noodles, fried up mixed mushrooms, egg omelette, - bloody nice. And a big plus, the kids loved it.

----------


## R93

No pics but made a batch of scotch eggs the other night. (first time trying for me) Surprising amount of work. 
Eggs were perfect and runny in the middle.
Kids and I loved them, the wife not so much. Not her thing so was told not to make them again.



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> No pics but made a batch of scotch eggs the other night. (first time trying for me) Surprising amount of work. 
> Eggs were perfect and runny in the middle.
> Kids and I loved them, the wife not so much. Not her thing so was told not to make them again.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


They are a heap of work. Nice result, but try making a Pattie, and a fried egg on a plate and eat with a knife a fork - and save yourself a heap of work with the same taste  result....

----------


## R93

> They are a heap of work. Nice result, but try making a Pattie, and a fried egg on a plate and eat with a knife a fork - and save yourself a heap of work with the same taste  result....


Probably right there. Thought I would give it a go but the wife wasn't impressed

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

Tahr back steaks for lunch

----------


## Moa Hunter

Tut Tut - the plate has a chip on the rim

----------


## Gibo

> Tut Tut - the plate has a chip on the rim


 :Grin:  clutching at straws

----------


## Beaker

Small snack....

----------


## Rushy

Yum.  Was the Octopus chewy?

----------


## Beaker

> Yum.  Was the Octopus chewy?


It was great. Octopus was tender as. 
True grated wasabi to.

----------


## 2post

Fresh venison salad and Brookfield Merlot, thanks @Puffin

----------


## madjon_

Slow cooked pork shoulder
two or three glugs of this at the start,mm mm mm

----------


## 2post

Christmas dinner at ours. Home kill lamb.

----------


## kukuwai

Here goes christmas dinner at ours 





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Here goes christmas dinner at ours 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Oh fark yes! :36 1 8:  :36 1 8:  :36 1 8:

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Attachment 101542Attachment 101543
> Christmas dinner at ours. Home kill lamb.


Are you quite sure its a lamb ?? looks like a Staffy on that spit

----------


## 2post

It was pretty big but yes it was this years lamb it was one of these three, the others are in the freezer. Two in mine and I killed one for a mate.

----------


## Moa Hunter

@2post Shit they look like Hoggets, were the ewes lambed in March ??

----------


## Marty Henry

> Slow cooked pork shoulderAttachment 99861
> two or three glugs of this at the start,mm mm mmAttachment 99862


In the cook Im assuming.

----------


## 2post

> @2post Shit they look like Hoggets, were the ewes lambed in March ??


Im not sure when they lambed as Im now a city slicker and bought them from a local farmer that farms near where I grew up. They were not fully grown though. I wish I weighed them now.

----------


## veitnamcam

Blue cod portions(yes I had to portion the fillets) seasoned and beer battered with a nice fresh salad.


Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Just had a really nice beef burger in Nelson after a day on Pelorus and Kenepuru sounds.  Waved to Pengy as I passed by Cable Bay Road and said hi and waved to VC, StIngray and Mikee as I cruised on through Nelson to the hotel. Of up to Kaiteriteri? first thing in the morning to take a boat trip around the Abel Tasman but will be back in a couple of days.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Just had a really nice beef burger in Nelson after a day on Pelorus and Kenepuru sounds.  Waved to Pengy as I passed by Cable Bay Road and said hi and waved to VC, StIngray and Mikee as I cruised on through Nelson to the hotel. Of up to Kaiteriteri? first thing in the morning to take a boat trip around the Abel Tasman but will be back in a couple of days.


Well and trully warm enough for kingfish to be anywhere in the bay now and snapper will be comming back on the bite after spawning.

----------


## Nick-D

Been a good start to the summer spearfishing season. Few good fish over the break. Did some missions to new spots diving motiti, astrolabe, raus with the highlight being a day at white island.

Freezers are full and food has been epic over the break. Dinners have been mean.

Highlights food wise were the paua fritters(havent had fresh paua in ages) and the boarfish. Boarfish is super rare to find and may be one of the best eating fish I've ever had. 

Even made some bacon. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

Boar fish bacon?

----------


## Shootm

Home alone tonight just as well as I got given this today.

----------


## Nick-D

> Boar fish bacon?


Haha may be next time.

There is a bloke in Ausi who does all sorts of dry aged fish. Does bacon, ham all sorts.

----------


## Beaker

Home made - sort of - pad Thai. 
Rather nice to, plus got 2 thumbs up by the daughter - so a win

----------


## veitnamcam

Last night had my first go at cooking and eating octopus.

20 min simmer with lemons and limes garlic and salt in the water.



Was alright... meaty but not chewy but not particularly flavorful so diced up and into a marinade in the fridge for a couple of hours then on the bbq.



Wow what a difference! It really takes on the marinade flavors and was bloody good.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Just prove I don't only cook Asian food.... a nice scotch on bone....

Actually just at the beginning of cooking it  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

Good looking batter

----------


## Beaker

> Good looking batter


Salt and chilli powder (rather warm stuff, so not much...)

----------


## muzza



----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 103475


Looks a tad rare.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## muzza

Only just slammed it on the heat. Have to be carefull not to overcook it or it dries out

----------


## Shootm

The daughter and her mate wanted pizza.

----------


## Dundee

Something a bit differant from hares ,trout ,goat and venny.One of our lads caught a 25lb snapper.His mate is holding that,and like a true redneck my son lands a 15lb kingfish with a hook tied behind an 8 inch spanner.

Snapper and chips.

----------


## R93

Just finished a meal consisting of 9yr old bull Thar. He was fat as and hung for a week in the chiller.

Best bit of game meat I have eaten in NZ for ages.
It is imo, the best time of year to shoot them for meat and a bonus when a foreign hunter shoots one and can't take it home. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Just finished a meal consisting of 9yr old bull Thar. He was fat as and hung for a week in the chiller.
> 
> Best bit of game meat I have eaten in NZ for ages.
> It is imo, the best time of year to shoot them for meat and a bonus when a foreign hunter shoots one and can't take it home. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


wink wink :-)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Swap fresh baked Bread :-)

----------


## R93

> wink wink :-)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> Swap fresh baked Bread :-)


Was gunna bring you some up anyway. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Hare meat on the BBQ well worth a go....it was delicious!!

----------


## R93

What??? No tucker fucker to be seen  @Dudee????
You feeling OK? 
Still not a green veg in sight

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

Those could be courgette fritters, theyre actually friggin tasty.

----------


## Dundee

> Those could be courgette fritters, theyre actually friggin tasty.


potatoe fritters with with diced ham thru the mix.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> potatoe fritters with with diced ham thru the mix.


No 'Train smash' this time Dundee but an excessive artery wall hardening amount of top-dressing salt.

----------


## Nick-D

> Just finished a meal consisting of 9yr old bull Thar. He was fat as and hung for a week in the chiller.
> 
> Best bit of game meat I have eaten in NZ for ages.
> It is imo, the best time of year to shoot them for meat and a bonus when a foreign hunter shoots one and can't take it home. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Man, Got to get down and hunt those hairy goats some time soon

----------


## Nick-D

Summer venison, cooked in coals.  Reverse sear is the way to go....

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Summer venison, cooked in coals.  Reverse sear is the way to go....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


What the hell is a reverse sear? sear it on ice?

----------


## Nick-D

> What the hell is a reverse sear? sear it on ice?


Haha Nah. Just sear at the end rather than the beginning. 

These get seasoned then go in to the smoker over indirect heat to bring them up to 50 odd deg(rare). Then if there is a decent amount of fat in/on the meat finish them on the coals. 

For venny I usually finish in butter in the pan so provide a bit of fat and some tasty sauce

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Preacher

This ^^

----------


## hotbarrels

Fired the pizza oven up and cooked some sour dough loaves, then the back half of a goat, and some spuds.  Boiled a few greens and there's tonight's dinner.

----------


## Rushy

Very appetising.

----------


## veitnamcam

PFG TBH (Toby speak)

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

Mrs is away,  so i had full creative license for the kids dinner tonight.

I took some meat from two nicely headshot rabbits on Saturday evening, so thought I'd introduced that to the kids.

Cut into small chunks,  egged and coated in panko breadcrumbs,  and fast fried in a hot pan.

Kids hovered it and gave it the thumb of approval.

It was bloody tasty and the panko crumbs gave a nice krispy touch.

May have slightly over-cooked it tho as it was a little chewy.

I won't be wasting any rabbit meat again.  Casserole rabbit next.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Chill for 3 or 4 days then soak it in a brine or milk for 24 hrs. 
Or better yet 2 heap table spoons of chicken stock powder in water per rabbit. 

I made KFC rabbit the other night. Was even better cold, the next day. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

> Chill for 3 or 4 days then soak it in a brine or milk for 24 hrs. 
> Or better yet 2 heap table spoons of chicken stock powder in water per rabbit. 
> 
> I made KFC rabbit the other night. Was even better cold, the next day. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Yummo, what's in ya coating mate?

----------


## Sarvo

Snapper (large thick fillets) Georgian style

----------


## Gibo

> PFG TBH (Toby speak)
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


WAFM

----------


## dannyb

Trimmed the silver skin off the back steaks



Beautiful looking meat

Added some bits 





Hey presto ! 

Kids absolutely loved it, apparently I need to shoot more hares. 
I thought it would be nice but I was totally blown away by how tender and tasty it was.

----------


## veitnamcam

> WAFM


The Fish or the bbq? 
That bbq was/is immaculately clean however the inside will always be black as I use it as a smoker.

----------


## Dundee

Another feed of BBQ hare :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## MB

Some great looking food here! Love the whole snapper. If all you do with your fish is fillet, breadcrumb and fry it, then you are missing out. Breadcrumbed is great, but if you eat as much fish as we do, then variation is good.  Also loving the hare dishes as I'm shooting more hare than rabbits at the moment.

----------


## hotbarrels

Venison shanks in the pizza oven with roast veg and hot bread tonight.

Shanks are done.  Waiting on the veg and bread to cook .  Struggling to stay away from the shanks while I wait …………. :36 1 8:

----------


## Sarvo

Been a hot and dry summer - but the results on most home grow are excellent this year



Attachment 105157

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Another feed of BBQ hare
> Attachment 105009Attachment 105010Attachment 105011Attachment 105012Attachment 105013


You Rough bastard Dundee. The meal photos others are posting lately are pretty classy and here you are lowering the standard with the dreaded red sauce S.O.Y.

----------


## veitnamcam

Lambs fri onion and bacon....individually seasoned/floured and fried  and off into a bowl while gravy was made in the same pan then everything back in the pan and folded threw the gravy and plated.



Had no lambs fri so substituted 2yr old Fallow liver....kids wanted more....I wanted more!

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

So not dinner main, but dessert.....



Bread, donut and butter pudding. Maple syrup and Vanilla ice cream to be added....

----------


## GWH

Fired up the BBQ at 8am to put dinner on. The most beef shorties that I've had on the kettle to date.

Might need to Jimmy up a rack to double stack em ;-)

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Nice!

----------


## R93

Fresh venny liver bacon and onions.
Probably doesn't count as dinner coz I had it for breakfast.  Would have to be my favorite hands down. 

Best bit is I don't have to share it with anyone. No one else in the house likes offal except the doggo. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Breakfast of kings.


> Fresh venny liver bacon and onions.
> Probably doesn't count as dinner coz I had it for breakfast.  Would have to be my favorite hands down. 
> 
> Best bit is I don't have to share it with anyone. No one else in the house likes offal except the doggo. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Moa Hunter

> So not dinner main, but dessert.....
> 
> Attachment 105684
> 
> Bread, donut and butter pudding. Maple syrup and Vanilla ice cream to be added....


That dessert is baked to a faultless perfection !! Not easy to do

----------


## Dundee

I'm cooking the meat tonight hare legs BBQed and bacon.

----------


## dannyb

Well after my first ever goose hunt I introduced the family to goose schnitzel, it was fantastic and a huge hit

----------


## R93

They look awesome Danny. 

I split them in 2 if big enough then pound out flat with a rolling pin. Mix parmsean cheese in with the crumb. About half an hour before they're cooked I use a can of spiced Italian tomatoes and cover each breast.
Add some slices of a tart cheese and more parmsean cheese.
Cook for half an hour more and rest for a bit.
Not bad for something different.

I love roast goose if someone else does it. I have done a couple and they were not that flash. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> I'm cooking the meat tonight hare legs BBQed and bacon.Attachment 105939Attachment 105940Attachment 105941Attachment 105942Attachment 105943Attachment 105944


Hard to argue with a meat salad.

----------


## Sarvo

We got Rain !!
Have not been using our Outdoor wood oven - not because worried about igniting brush around us as its burn system is very clean and spark free
But more so - everyone around us (us encluded) have been on edge about fires and to smell smoke would prob raise a few eyebrows and fears

----------


## dannyb

@Dundee   dessert

----------


## Dundee

Bloody hell @dannyb I don't know how many times I've been hit with that pic lately. :Grin: 
I settled for battered trout. :Thumbsup: 

But added some topping :Thumbsup:

----------


## Moa Hunter

philistine !

----------


## veitnamcam

FAF Fallow backsteak seasoned and cooked to perfection.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> FAF Fallow backsteak seasoned and cooked to perfection.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Double bloody yum burger.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Double bloody yum burger.


Yes it was.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

24 hour marinaded kingfish wings smoked in manuka and Pohutukawa.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> 24 hour marinaded kingfish wings smoked in manuka and Pohutukawa.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


And are they any good?
And if they are (or not..) what's the brew? For the off chance a unlucky one falls on a hook up here......  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## metalfix

Beef brisket , cant remember how this one turned out but I dont have the after picture so probably wasnt very good . 6 hours smoking then 12 hours slow cooking in tinfoil 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Where's the fat on those fallow back steaks VC? 

I start on fallow on the 9th. Looking forward to the spoils.
Mate made some bacon out of some fallow back steak. Was piss easy to do and was friggen delicious.
They made a beautiful pastrami as well out of the top round. Again easy to do.

Gunna give them a go myself. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Where's the fat?
> 
> I start on fallow on the 9th. Looking forward to the spoils.
> Mate made some bacon out of some fallow back steak. Was piss easy to do and was friggen delicious.
> They made a beautiful pastrami as well out of the top round. Again easy to do.
> 
> Gunna give them a go myself. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Oh hell yeah!

Just had some SA bacon biltong,  bloody great.

Fallow (deer) bacon, sounds very good...... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> And are they any good?
> And if they are (or not..) what's the brew? For the off chance a unlucky one falls on a hook up here......


They were bloody delux!
Usually I would soak overnight in a brine with some brown sugar and vinegar then pat dry and either coat (Lightly) with brown sugar or sweet chilly sauce but this time I chucked em in the left over marinade from the night befores chops (yea I know right) which consisted of anything in the cupboards I could find that looked good.
lots of soy, lots of sweet chilly,fair bit of wasabi,a vegatable oxo cube, some manuka honey, lots of lemon juice, smoked paprika,american steak seasoning, half a jar mild mustard.
Probably put some other things in there I cant remember.......I just add stirr and taste and add more things etc.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Where's the fat on those fallow back steaks VC? 
> 
> I start on fallow on the 9th. Looking forward to the spoils.
> Mate made some bacon out of some fallow back steak. Was piss easy to do and was friggen delicious.
> They made a beautiful pastrami as well out of the top round. Again easy to do.
> 
> Gunna give them a go myself. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Trimmed off for fast fry.
Im not that keen on venison fat from outside the cavity.....fat from around the kidneys rendered in a pan then thin slices of steak cooked fast in the rendered fat it is to die for tho.

----------


## Beaker

> They were bloody delux!
> Usually I would soak overnight in a brine with some brown sugar and vinegar then pat dry and either coat (Lightly) with brown sugar or sweet chilly sauce but this time I chucked em in the left over marinade from the night befores chops (yea I know right) which consisted of anything in the cupboards I could find that looked good.
> lots of soy, lots of sweet chilly,fair bit of wasabi,a vegatable oxo cube, some manuka honey, lots of lemon juice, smoked paprika,american steak seasoning, half a jar mild mustard.
> Probably put some other things in there I cant remember.......I just add stirr and taste and add more things etc.


a vegatable oxo cube ? 


What the hell is this?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> Trimmed off for fast fry.
> Im not that keen on venison fat from outside the cavity.....fat from around the kidneys rendered in a pan then thin slices of steak cooked fast in the rendered fat it is to die for tho.


Yeah I hear ya. Most of the fallow I get are mainly on grass so I like it.
Had the odd one that had a bitter taste.
Never thought of keeping the cavity fat. Will try that. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> a vegatable oxo cube ? 
> 
> 
> What the hell is this?


Stock

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

Only the one (bloody tourists learnt my honey hole) slice, fry in a heart stopping amount of butter, salt = done.

----------


## Tussock

Rump

Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

4 hours smoking at 90-100deg c hoggart brisket/ribs/belly.
Overnight marinade in Cully's hot buffalo wing sauce.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## nevereadyfreddy

Yummmmm

----------


## rambo rem700

Charcoal pork spare ribs

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Just made a couple batches of venny bacon.
Done a wet cure and a maple cure.
All in the chiller for next 5 days at least.
What I didn't use in bacon I cut into steak. Just tried a bit as this animal was bow shot and run a fair ways.
Thought it might be chewy as well as a bit rutty.
Couldn't be more wrong. Beautiful cut of meat with a clean delicious tasting fat.
Can't believe this animal had so much fat on him considering where and when he was shot. 
Some places he had well over an inch in hard fat. 


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

> Just made a couple batches of venny bacon.
> Done a wet cure and a maple cure.
> All in the chiller for next 5 days at least.
> What I didn't use in bacon I cut into steak. Just tried a bit as this animal was bow shot and run a fair ways.
> Thought it might be chewy as well as a bit rutty.
> Couldn't be more wrong. Beautiful cut of meat with a clean delicious tasting fat.
> Can't believe this animal had so much fat on him considering where and when he was shot. 
> Some places he had well over an inch in hard fat. 
> 
> ...


I like my steak rare but even that is a bit rare for me  :Thumbsup:  healthy looking beast for sure he wss in good condition

----------


## veitnamcam

Cut its head and tail off just minutes before to stop it flapping so I could season and flour it before going in the butter.https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5ca5b85e...404_203807.mp4



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Whole beef fillet, and some other stuff ( the spuds were rather nice, boiled and then smashed with butter and fried). Rather nice....

----------


## NRT

Your teas always look delicious

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Your teas always look delicious
> 
> Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk


Thanks for that.
I also have quite the opposite looking to.... normally still tastes OK though!  :Have A Nice Day: 

There are some awesome cooks on this forum. So of the food looks amazing an I for one have certainly got some ideas from some posts. 
Simple is best.

----------


## Marty Henry

Butter always make things taste better, so does bacon, Ive made bacon a few times also mutton bacon and hams but Ive never thought of doing it with venison as it needs fat in the meat. If I get a deer like that I may well give it a go.

----------


## dannyb

Right this isn't dinner and I didn't go all masterchef on it but this is the heart out of the red spiker I shot earlier this week, holy hell that is some good eating ! Trimmed up Steve Rinella style as per his YouTube vid, then sliced thinly and fried in butter, brown sugar, onions, garlic with a splash of kinkomans just before it reduced enough to serve.
I'll never biff a good venni heart again.

----------


## Beaker

The kitchen looks like a flour bomb has gone off.....


The kids are covered, the floor, the bench, etc.... however, out if the mire comes some spoil -

(Spinch for the green, and beetroot for the red) 

Add some home made mince from scotch fillet and rump, turned into bolognese..


A splatter of this houses red sauce, and dinner was done.

----------


## dannyb

Well it felt like a venison back steak kinda day today,
After aging in the fridge for a week I cut the fallow back steak into quarters. 
He was a big boy, cooked in butter rare to medium rare on the foreman grill with smashed potatoes, broccoli, cauliflower and grilled tomatoe.
The perfect meal. Life does not get any better.

----------


## veitnamcam

What is to the right of the steak? doesnt look like smashed spuds.

Steak looks perfect! :36 1 8:  :36 1 8:  :36 1 8: 

Edit I now see they are skin on spuds squished flat in the forman grill.... :Thumbsup:

----------


## dannyb

> What is to the right of the steak? doesnt look like smashed spuds.
> 
> Steak looks perfect!
> 
> Edit I now see they are skin on spuds squished flat in the forman grill....


Soften then first by boiling then squash them with a spud masher on the grill, it's not a press type grill the butter and steak juice infuses right through them, sooo good

----------


## veitnamcam

Crispy skinned flounder fillets on a bed of mash with holendaise sauce and trees.


Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Better add a feed haven't for  awhile....hard butt eggs and bacon rashes and spaghetti with a dolop of watties

----------


## dannyb

I know I know this looks the same, but after ageing for a further week it's even more amazing, absolutely melt in your mouth good

----------


## veitnamcam

> I know I know this looks the same, but after ageing for a further week it's even more amazing, absolutely melt in your mouth good
> Attachment 109246
> 
> Attachment 109247


No that doesnt look the same and it looks PFG!

----------


## Beaker

> Better add a feed haven't for  awhile....hard butt eggs and bacon rashes and spaghetti with a dolop of wattiesAttachment 109195


I already feel like I need that for breakfast.
(Softer eggs though, cause I'm a soft egg kind of guy.....)

----------


## Shootm

A feed of Field mushrooms for breakfast  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Fuliock

Currently I am with friends in a rented property in Morocco and yesterday night we had tajin with legs of a cow and skin 

Was unusual but tasty. Tastes like a burned chewing gum.

----------


## dannyb

Wabbit back legs for dinner tonight for my baby, soaked in milk overnight then cook and coat on the grill, suffice to say it was a big hit !

----------


## Beaker

> Wabbit back legs for dinner tonight for my baby, soaked in milk overnight then cook and coat on the grill, suffice to say it was a big hit !
> Attachment 109682
> Attachment 109683


Just tried that cook n coat, about a week ago. Not bad.
Panko crumbs with additions was the goto easy crisp coat, but now I have a easier one!

----------


## Flyblown

Should have taken a photo but didn't... tried pukeko tonight. I was the only one keen. Breasted the bird and thinly sliced them across the grain for hors d'oeuvres, lightly fried with chilli and garlic and some garam masala.

Honestly?

Shan't bother again, no real taste to it, texture was ok and definitely not tough. But just... well... not worth it. Probably more functions of how I'm cooking it.

----------


## Rushy

I had Springbok shanks for dinner last night.  Fucking delicious.

----------


## RUMPY

Last nights effort. Slow cooked venison casserole with mashed potato, roast pumpkin and peas. Will make a pie with other 1/2 tonight.
)9

----------


## veitnamcam

Fallow venison.  smoked ,slow cooked ribs .








Yea the BBQ is black.... that's what happens when you actually use one.


And it was bloody deluxe!

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Fallow venison.  smoked ,slow cooked ribs .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome. Pm me your dry and wet rub

We're having chamois pie tonite. 
I even managed to bake baguettes with out buggering it up. 


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Butchered one deer today got another to do tomorrow so chucked some venny on the BBQ.

----------


## Beaker

> Looks awesome. Pm me your dry and wet rub
> 
> We're having chamois pie tonite. 
> I even managed to bake baguettes with out buggering it up. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Did you buy those nearly cooked frozen ones from the supermarket?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

No. My mates partner made the dough though and told me to sort the rest as she flew out the door for some bush time.

Chamois pie they made was friggen awesome considering how fresh the cham was. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Nick-D

> Fallow venison.  smoked ,slow cooked ribs .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time and temp? I've smoked venny ribs once but they were pretty dry. Flavour was mean but texture was jerky

----------


## veitnamcam

> Time and temp? I've smoked venny ribs once but they were pretty dry. Flavour was mean but texture was jerky


Those were about 4 hours with the first couple of hours being all about the smoke and keeping temp down maybe 50 ish Deg then started basting with the glaze and up to 100-120 Deg for a couple hours.
The glaze helps keep them soft and juicy.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Druid

Venison shoulder roast
Too many hunters leave the shoulders behind , this recipe is just yummy , you can swap out the prunes for dried apricots . Cooking oil can be swapped for dripping , or even better bacon fat , A packet of commercial stuffing is also a go 


ROAST STUFFED SHOULDER OF VENISON 

1 boned out shoulder , 
salt pepper 
3 tbsp beef dripping 
butter 

Stuffing 
1 tbsp chopped onion
50g butter
250 gram pitted chopped prunes 
1 tbsp chopped parsley
Juice and grated rind of 1 orange
2 cups bread crumbs
salt pepper
1½tsp fresh ground all spice 

COOKING
saute onion in butter , add other ingredients 
put stuffing in boned out leg , roll tie with string 
rub meat with butter , salt and pepper.
place in roasting pan with beef dripping , cover roast 3-3½ hours depending on size at 160 C or 320 F 
Baste frequently 
remove cover in last ½hour to brown meat , 
make gravy from pan juices plus extra orange juice

----------


## Nick-D

> Venison shoulder roast
> Too many hunters leave the shoulders behind , this recipe is just yummy , you can swap out the prunes for dried apricots . Cooking oil can be swapped for dripping , or even better bacon fat , A packet of commercial stuffing is also a go 
> 
> 
> ROAST STUFFED SHOULDER OF VENISON 
> 
> 1 boned out shoulder , 
> salt pepper 
> 3 tbsp beef dripping 
> ...


Yeah man, blade roast is one of my favourite meals. I like to keep the bone in though cut in half to get the marrow goodness

----------


## veitnamcam

> Venison shoulder roast
> Too many hunters leave the shoulders behind , this recipe is just yummy , you can swap out the prunes for dried apricots . Cooking oil can be swapped for dripping , or even better bacon fat , A packet of commercial stuffing is also a go 
> 
> 
> ROAST STUFFED SHOULDER OF VENISON 
> 
> 1 boned out shoulder , 
> salt pepper 
> 3 tbsp beef dripping 
> ...


Deserving of its own thread so it doesnt get lost in this one mate.....add pictures :36 1 8:

----------


## dannyb

Easy dinner tonight but sen fucking sational.
Wild pulled pork. 
So good and so simple even I couldn't muck it up.

----------


## Dundee

Ruahine red deer venison, no need for the greens as the deer ate them. :Grin:  Fried spuds,chips and farm fresh egg.

----------


## dannyb

> Ruahine red deer venison, no need for the greens as the deer ate them. Fried spuds,chips and farm fresh egg.Attachment 110310


Looks grouse mate, but are you feeling OK? No red stuff  :ORLY:

----------


## Russian 22.

> Should have taken a photo but didn't... tried pukeko tonight. I was the only one keen. Breasted the bird and thinly sliced them across the grain for hors d'oeuvres, lightly fried with chilli and garlic and some garam masala.
> 
> Honestly?
> 
> Shan't bother again, no real taste to it, texture was ok and definitely not tough. But just... well... not worth it. Probably more functions of how I'm cooking it.


We had a fella come speak at our nzda a while back. He was from the restaurant cazador. Which is Spanish for hunter.

He reckoned the trick to cooking game birds was to eat it blue or at the every least very rare. 

His experience with cooking it low and slow resulted with a tough bird.

Just what he reckoned to try.

----------


## veitnamcam

> We had a fella come speak at our nzda a while back. He was from the restaurant cazador. Which is Spanish for hunter.
> 
> He reckoned the trick to cooking game birds was to eat it blue or at the every least very rare. 
> 
> His experience with cooking it low and slow resulted with a tough bird.
> 
> Just what he reckoned to try.


That goes for any lean meat generally :Thumbsup:

----------


## Russian 22.

> That goes for any lean meat generally


Yeah I tried putting some veni steaks in my casserole. Last time do that. I think I left it for 10 minutes too long.

I think now I'd much rather fast fry like usual. Rest. Slice. Then add to the vege casserole.

----------


## Dundee

> Looks grouse mate, but are you feeling OK? No red stuff


Yep all good :Grin:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## dannyb

> Yep all good
> Attachment 110326


Oh ffs your not OK  :Grin:

----------


## Moa Hunter

> We had a fella come speak at our nzda a while back. He was from the restaurant cazador. Which is Spanish for hunter.
> 
> He reckoned the trick to cooking game birds was to eat it blue or at the every least very rare. 
> 
> His experience with cooking it low and slow resulted with a tough bird.
> 
> Just what he reckoned to try.


He may be right with some upland birds but not water fowl. In my experience the best results are from brining the bird overnight, rinse, dry, then brown with clarified butter ( or 50 / 50 butter / oil ) in a frying pan to get really good colour, next put the bird(s) in an oven bag with an apple in their tummy and cook at 140 -160 depending on your oven. With the oven bag tied but not totally sealed there will be positive pressure inside the bag which keeps the moisture in the victim.

----------


## Nick-D

Mrs went out for a spear while I was working yesterday, catch included a couple of nice size koheru so thought I'd try a shime saba style sushi. The fish is dry brined in salt then marinated in rice wine vinegar and kombu. Traditionally made with blue mackeral, worked mean with the koheru. Makes for a really silky texture with the fish

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

> We had a fella come speak at our nzda a while back. He was from the restaurant cazador. Which is Spanish for hunter.
> 
> He reckoned the trick to cooking game birds was to eat it blue or at the every least very rare. 
> 
> His experience with cooking it low and slow resulted with a tough bird.
> 
> Just what he reckoned to try.


Guessing that would be Tony Lolaiys old resturant in dominion road. Ak deerstalkers had the odd function dinner there in the late 80s I went to. You dropped off the dead animals and they would cook them. You got a big glass of slivovits ? (plum brandy) to start the evening and game game game. They definitly wernt suited to vegetarians. I think he was turkish or iranian though
Pleased to hear the place is still going.

----------


## Nick-D

> Guessing that would be Tony Lolaiys old resturant in dominion road. Ak deerstalkers had the odd function dinner there in the late 80s I went to. You dropped off the dead animals and they would cook them. You got a big glass of slivovits ? (plum brandy) to start the evening and game game game. They definitly wernt suited to vegetarians. I think he was turkish or iranian though
> Pleased to hear the place is still going.


 @Marty Henry Yep same place, is now run by Tony's son Dariush. Darsh is a hell of a chef, the food their is epic, highly recommend. Ive got his cook book as well, fairly complex recipes but well worth the effort.

----------


## Marty Henry

Must look up that book his old man changed the way many of us cooked game.

----------


## Tahr

> Must look up that book his old man changed the way many of us cooked game.


I'm waiting for the classic recipe book Dundee is working on. Its called "Cooking with Three Ingredients" - meat, spuds and tomatoes sauce.

----------


## Rushy

> I'm waiting for the classic recipe book Dundee is working on. Its called "Cooking with Three Ingredients" - meat, spuds and tomatoe sauce.


The one with the fold out guide to the many uses of vegemite with eggs?

----------


## Martin358

Id be dissappointed to see a foldout with vegimite in it

----------


## ROKTOY

Young apprentice wanted to cook tea, home kill sausage casserole and spuds in the fire.

----------


## Beaker

> Young apprentice wanted to cook tea, home kill sausage casserole and spuds in the fire.
> Attachment 110487
> Attachment 110488


Now that looks fantastic!

----------


## Russian 22.

> Guessing that would be Tony Lolaiys old resturant in dominion road. Ak deerstalkers had the odd function dinner there in the late 80s I went to. You dropped off the dead animals and they would cook them. You got a big glass of slivovits ? (plum brandy) to start the evening and game game game. They definitly wernt suited to vegetarians. I think he was turkish or iranian though
> Pleased to hear the place is still going.


Isn't that the Tony who does the guiding on the eats Cape?

Yeah they're Iranian.

----------


## Russian 22.

> @Marty Henry Yep same place, is now run by Tony's son Dariush. Darsh is a hell of a chef, the food their is epic, highly recommend. Ive got his cook book as well, fairly complex recipes but well worth the effort.


Beef terrine is heavenly

----------


## Sparrow

Opening weekend Duck Curry!

Break down 2 Parries, 2 Greys and 1 Mallard give it to the mrs and hey presto, one very tasty curry that the 3 adults and 2 kids woofed down and also 2 adult lunches for work tomorrow.

Best thing is the mrs is that impressed with the versatility of Duck there is plenty of shooting passes up for grabs to save us buying so much chichen   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

That looks bloody good sparrow

----------


## Sparrow

> That looks bloody good sparrow


It was cheers Gibo, looking forward to lunch already

----------


## dannyb

OK so no fancy salad or vege combo, not even a fancy garnish, whilst we were shooting a small pond the other day my mate shot a quail,
I've never eaten one so my mate said I could have it.... Safe to say we gonna be going quail hunting again real soon. 
So easy and so tasty

----------


## veitnamcam

Flounder and crayfish.

Somebody has to do it.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sako85

Here is Crispy Skin Confit Duck Leg with Dauphinoise Potato, Snowpeas and Cherry Sauce

----------


## Nick-D

> Here is Crispy Skin Confit Duck Leg with Dauphinoise Potato, Snowpeas and Cherry Sauce
> Attachment 111147


Yum man. That sounds mean

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

Last night's roast venni leg and pan gravy was perfect, cooked low and slow yummo

----------


## southernman

This is from a while back, March when I was back in the country, light summer dinner.

----------


## Dundee

Venison mince and fried spud.

Hang on I'll just get the recipe..."Add Watties" :Grin:

----------


## Marty Henry

> OK so no fancy salad or vege combo, not even a fancy garnish, whilst we were shooting a small pond the other day my mate shot a quail,
> I've never eaten one so my mate said I could have it.... Safe to say we gonna be going quail hunting again real soon. 
> So easy and so tasty 
> Attachment 111005
> Attachment 111006
> Attachment 111007


So how many sparrows does it take to make a meal?

----------


## dannyb

> So how many sparrows does it take to make a meal?


Quite a few I would guess but a single with a bit of something on the side would make a great entree, funny enough when my mate shot it we discussed how many piwakawaka it would take to make a mcnugget (disclaimer I would never shoot or eat a piwakawaka)

----------


## veitnamcam

> Quite a few I would guess but a single with a bit of something on the side would make a great entree, funny enough when my mate shot it we discussed how many *piwakawaka* it would take to make a mcnugget (disclaimer I would never shoot or eat a piwakawaka)


Thought it must have been a place but seeing this post I had to google it....Oh it is a fantail lol.

----------


## Rushy

> Thought it must have been a place but seeing this post I had to google it....Oh it is a fantail lol.


Bloody South Islanders aye?  It used to be on the reverse side of every dollar note VC.

----------


## ghosts

Mate used to call the fatails ''flying oxo cubes''.
Disclaimer, I wouldn't eat them either.

----------


## veitnamcam

Crispy Skin on/roe on flounder fillets seasoned/floured and fried in butter.

There was also a veg bake thing the wife made but nobody wants to see vegetables 


Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## EeeBees

> catch included a couple of nice size koheru 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


What is koheru ...

----------


## rambo rem700

Smoked pork ribs cook over charcoal mmmmmm

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Nick-D

> What is koheru ...


They are a type of jack only found on the east coast from northland to the Cape. Not particularly well known outside of spearo circles but they are wicked eating, especially sashimi.

Look awesome under the water have an electric yellow blaze that really stands out. 

Kingies love em, to get the big boys to come in we will often work in pairs one shoots a koheru or kahawhai and the other waits for the kingi to come check it out

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Marlin love em too  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## norsk

Last of the leg of Venison we brought back from NZ.

----------


## veitnamcam

Slow cooked veni shanks.



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

The boys returned to the nest tonight for his birthday @possum trapper is 20 years old today and @Sean 16 but came home for fine dining on venison steaks and home made wedges.
Mrs D got this sussed the V steaks were still slightly pink in the middle no complaints from the lads!

----------


## Dundee

The deer ate all the greens :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Angus fillet...if the wifes was 300grm then mine must have been 6-700grm...the chef said "sorry yours is a bit thick" but I didn't mind

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Photos of far away places and meals out.  Where are you VC?

----------


## dannyb

First of this year's duck.
Crispy skin breast served with garden salad and spicy fejoa sauce. 
Pretty damn fantastic

----------


## Tahr

> The boys returned to the nest tonight for his birthday @possum trapper is 20 years old today and @Sean 16 but came home for fine dining on venison steaks and home made wedges.Attachment 111744Attachment 111745Attachment 111746Attachment 111747Attachment 111748Attachment 111749
> Mrs D got this sussed the V steaks were still slightly pink in the middle no complaints from the lads!


I can't believe your lads are now those ages! Phew, it sure ages us doesn't it. You must have done a lot right as parents if they come home for the significant events. Many kids just drift away.

----------


## Russian 22.

> I can't believe your lads are now those ages! Phew, it sure ages us doesn't it. You must have done a lot right as parents if they come home for the significant events. Many kids just drift away.


Yeah I find myself having to make a conscious effort to get home. This is despite living just up the road. 

Pizza!!! 

Manuka smoked chicken. Bbq bulgogi beef sauce and plenty of cheese/chips etc

----------


## veitnamcam

> Photos of far away places and meals out.  Where are you VC?


Haast at the moment Rushy.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Haast at the moment Rushy.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Road trip?

----------


## veitnamcam

Yep

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

Tonight's dinner hare back steak kebabs, never ceases to amaze me how tasty and tender hare back steaks are. Whole family loves them never ever left overs. 


In case your wondering @Dundee that's satay sauce  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

yeah i'll pass on that feed  @dannyb but great to see hares consumed.

----------


## MB

We had hare biriyani for dinner tonight. As usual, Mrs MB went to town with preparation, herbs and spices and it was very good.

The boy had a venison burger. Living the dream!

----------


## Dundee

Duck and mash tonight

----------


## Dundee

Shit  i better add the watties or the SAR team will be here!

----------


## Moa Hunter

@Dundee   No wonder you didn't grow ...

----------


## Rushy

Smoked Trout entree tonight

----------


## Dundee

Just celebrated our 22nd wedding annivesary or two life sentences some may call it.

Got home from the pond with venny back steaks and chips on the menu...bloody beaut!

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

Home made samosa 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

On a roll another feed of venny back steaks and fried spuds this time.

----------


## Rushy

You bloody lazy bugger Dundee.  You could at least trim the sinew off the back steak.

----------


## NRT

> You bloody lazy bugger Dundee.  You could at least trim the sinew off the back steak.


Thought the same thing ,animal 

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

Not technically dinner, today's breakfast French toast, banana and streaky bacon with lashings of maple syrup.

----------


## dannyb

Well clean plates all round tonight.
Back steaks off the red spiker I shot during the roar, duck fat rendered off some ducks we shot opening weekend for the duck fat roast potatoes and some green shit on the side.

----------


## Preacher

Looks good.  Too much green shit though, hasn't Dundee taught you anything?

----------


## dannyb

> Looks good.  Too much green shit though, hasn't Dundee taught you anything?


Yeah that good food doesn't need watties  :Grin:

----------


## Max Headroom

> Looks good.  Too much green shit though, hasn't Dundee taught you anything?


Slow learner?

----------


## sako75

Prepping dinner the other night
Vacuum packed after hanging for 4 days then in the freezer
Nice and tender

----------


## dannyb

No fancy shit tonight, bunny nuggets and fries, enjoyed by adults and kids

----------


## Preacher

Now that, is something Dundee would be proud of.

----------


## Preacher

Half an half Lamb and Beef meat balls (home kill/minced) and Spag.  Just standard tins of tomatoes though.  Critters love it.

----------


## dannyb

> Now that, is something Dundee would be proud of.


Nah he won't no red stuff  :Grin:

----------


## kukuwai

Albacore tuna !

Marinated in garlic, sesame oil and kikkoman soy sauce. 

In the pan less than a minute.

Melt in your mouth stuff

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Can't be many venny back steaks left but here we go again!

----------


## Dundee

> No fancy shit tonight, bunny nuggets and fries, enjoyed by adults and kids Attachment 113722


Whats the fancy shit next to the feed that resembles calf shit?

----------


## Gibo

> Albacore tuna !
> 
> Marinated in garlic, sesame oil and kikkoman soy sauce. 
> 
> In the pan less than a minute.
> 
> Melt in your mouth stuff
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Nice! Another way we like to do it is beer battered smallish chunks, dip that shit in sweet chilli sauce..........bloody deadly!

----------


## Beaker

Dinner, - noodle soup( chicken base, mushrooms, tomato's, etc), fried fillet steak, fried egg and a bloody absolutely fantastic home made chilli sauce (by a forum member, not by me).

----------


## veitnamcam

> Albacore tuna !
> 
> Marinated in garlic, sesame oil and kikkoman soy sauce. 
> 
> In the pan less than a minute.
> 
> Melt in your mouth stuff
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Id like that just for the pan....looks like the twin of mine I bought secondhand when I left home at 16 and is still the best non stick pan in the house.

----------


## Nick-D

> Nice! Another way we like to do it is beer battered smallish chunks, dip that shit in sweet chilli sauce..........bloody deadly!


Get albacore in the bay @Gibo? Never caught one here

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Get albacore in the bay @Gibo? Never caught one here
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Big numbers mate, all year round too

----------


## Nick-D

> Big numbers mate, all year round too


Awesome man, if you ever got a spare seat..... I've tried to spear skippies a few times. Fuck they move fast

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

@veitnamcam its bloody good mate. Thank you

----------


## Beaker

The boys 5th b day today, (party etc... yesterday...), 
Me -what do you want for dinner? 
Him - Whitebait, seared tuna, crumbed prawns, a fried egg and chips, please, and some of that sauce your friend sent you.

----------


## Rushy

Mate, he’s a chip of the old block.

----------


## Beaker

> Mate, he’s a chip of the old block.


I must say, I did enjoy dinner too!

----------


## MB

I gave a mate a goat leg and a venison shoulder and he prepared this platter. It was off the scale good! Even Mrs MB (who can be alarmingly vegetarian at times) went full carnivore! It pays to know a pit master.

----------


## Rushy

Mmmmmm meat.

----------


## Russian 22.

> I gave a mate a goat leg and a venison shoulder and he prepared this platter. It was off the scale good! Even Mrs MB (who can be alarmingly vegetarian at times) went full carnivore! It pays to know a pit master.


How'd he do the goat leg?

----------


## dannyb

My dinner tonight, two fat as mallards roasted and glazed, roast duck fat potatoes, roast pumpkin, broccoli, cauliflower served with a reduction of honey, soy, apple cider, sesame oil and fejoa puree, bloody fantastic, clean plates all round tonight again.

----------


## Dundee

Battered rainbow trout from the Manawatu river,some good size fillets.

Left overs will be battered trout sandwiches tomorrow.

----------


## MB

> How'd he do the goat leg?


Marinaded in something delicious, then in the smoker, coated with something else delicious, then put on a wood-burning BBQ. It's bottom left in the picture, I think the goat was better than the venison! I know it all took hours to prepare, plus he has one of those flash Bradley smokers.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Marinaded in something delicious, then in the smoker, coated with something else delicious, then put on a wood-burning BBQ. It's bottom left in the picture, I think the goat was better than the venison! I know it all took hours to prepare, plus he has one of those flash Bradley smokers.


Ok.

I need to do another goat mission.

My flat mate happens to have a smoker and one manuka wood. So I have some ideas.....

----------


## veitnamcam

Roasted wild duck with roast yams and onion, some green and white trees, gravy and white sauce and some of my homemade chilly infused sourkrout.



Think I slightly overcooked the duck but it still was delicious.

Many thanks to @madjon_ for the duck.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nugget connaisseur

Thought i would give this a go, rather than to my dogs as usual. 
Surprisingly similar to other red meats but i guess its just another muscle, texture is amazing but flavor is just a bit rich for me.  
It would go nice in some sandwiches with a nice sauce i think. Rather than just garlic butter, salt and pepper.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Roasted wild duck with roast yams and onion, some green and white trees, gravy and white sauce and some of my homemade chilly infused sourkrout.
> 
> 
> 
> Think I slightly overcooked the duck but it still was delicious.
> 
> Many thanks to @madjon_ for the duck.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


That plating is a work of art !!

----------


## veitnamcam

> That plating is a work of art !!


More a nice accident than any skill involved there 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nick-D

> Attachment 114408
> Attachment 114406Attachment 114407
> 
> Thought i would give this a go, rather than to my dogs as usual. 
> Surprisingly similar to other red meats but i guess its just another muscle, texture is amazing but flavor is just a bit rich for me.  
> It would go nice in some sandwiches with a nice sauce i think. Rather than just garlic butter, salt and pepper.


Fajitas or burritos man. The stronger flavours go mean with robust spicing in mexican. Go to meal for me now

----------


## Dundee

Bit of a mixture in the meat department tonight. Duck breasts ,hare legs and a beef top side.

Cooked in the crock pot.

A few veges on one plate.lol

----------


## Sako85

Crispy Skinned Tarakihi with Orange and Fennel Salad

----------


## Sako85

Salmon en Papillote with Champagne Reduction Sauce

----------


## dannyb

Well nothing overly fancy but a regular staple round our house venison bolegnaise. Always popular.

----------


## R93

Not dinner but worth a mention.
Cook and I stopped at a wee bakery in Fairlie on our way home to the coast.
Got a pork belly and apple pie.

Safe to say I will never go thru there again without grabbing another.
One of the best pies I have eaten.
Even had a large perfectly executed bit crackling on top of the pie.

Seen a dead wallaby on the road between Fairlie and Geraldine. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

> Not dinner but worth a mention.
> Cook and I stopped at a wee bakery in Fairlie on our way home to the coast.
> Got a pork belly and apple pie.
> 
> Safe to say I will never go thru there again without grabbing another.
> One of the best pies I have eaten.
> Even had a large perfectly executed bit crackling on top of the pie.
> 
> Seen a dead wallaby on the road between Fairlie and Geraldine. 
> ...


Try the salmon and bacon next time too Dave they are to die for I always get one of each and eat the other the next day..... Or straight after  :Grin:

----------


## R93

> Try the salmon and bacon next time too Dave they are to die for I always get one of each and eat the other the next day..... Or straight after


I have to admit it was a toss up between them but I pigged out on seafood, trout and salmon all weekend so the pork belly won.



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## uk_exile

The silverside pie is great too

----------


## R93

> The silverside pie is great too


I actually linked their menu from their website so I am covered. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Crispy Skinned Tarakihi with Orange and Fennel Salad
> Attachment 114644


Do you accept dinner reservations for your restaurant, or is entry by special invitation only ??

----------


## Dundee

@R93 the local fonterra driver @oraki pigs out the regulaly so I've heard.

----------


## R93

> @R93 the local fonterra driver @oraki pigs out the regulaly so I've heard.


I don't blame him

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## bumblefoot

Did the old "pakeha hangi" for tea tonight.... goat leg chops, kumara, Jerusalem Artichokes, red kuri pumpkin and kale wrapped tinfoil. Put on an upturned plate in the crockpot; put about an inch of water in and cook for 3 hours... Everything except the kumara (and instant gravy) either off the property or hunted.... Such a lazy way to do tea! This summer I'll hopefully be using banana leaves instead of foil.....

----------


## oraki

> @R93 the local fonterra driver @oraki pigs out the regulaly so I've heard.


Haven't stopped in there for along time. Going past it sometimes 4 times a day, the temptation, smell........
They're a bloody good pie, but started being to much of a good thing. 
Gone from having a maggot pack a day, to less than 5 for the season. 7 kgs disappeared in the space of 6 weeks. No other changes. 


The 5 I had were all Fairlie Bakehouse ones tho....mmmmmmm

----------


## dannyb

Tonight slow roasted hare back legs.

6 back legs and 1 cup of tahr stock in the Dutch oven. 


After 3 hours or so at 100c added some rough cut carrots and onions. Occasionally basting all day.


After about 7 hours this is the result literally falling off the bones, served with pan gravy, so damn tasty.

----------


## R93

Had pretty much the same and even cooked the same way apart from the protein.

Pitt Island leg of lamb. Even have enough left for sammies for a few days.

Thar stock sounds bloody good. 

 I made a heap of venison stock a week or so ago.
Havent tried it before but also have some chamois bones to turn to stock. Chamois is pretty rich normally so hopefully it turns out as good. 
Do you roast your bones prior to rendering them @dannyb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

> Had pretty much the same and even cooked the same way apart from the protein.
> 
> Pitt Island leg of lamb. Even have enough left for sammies for a few days.
> 
> Thar stock sounds bloody good. 
> 
>  I made a heap of venison stock a week or so ago.
> Havent tried it before but also have some chamois bones to turn to stock. Chamois is pretty rich normally so hopefully it turns out as good. 
> Do you roast your bones prior to rendering them @dannyb
> ...


Nothing that fancy was just the pan juices from the tahr back legs I was given a few months back. 
But yes normally when I'm making stock it's from roasted bones.

----------


## Marty Henry

> Did the old "pakeha hangi" for tea tonight.... goat leg chops, kumara, Jerusalem Artichokes, red kuri pumpkin and kale wrapped tinfoil. Put on an upturned plate in the crockpot; put about an inch of water in and cook for 3 hours... Everything except the kumara (and instant gravy) either off the property or hunted.... Such a lazy way to do tea! This summer I'll hopefully be using banana leaves instead of foil.....
> 
> Attachment 114972
> Attachment 114973
> Attachment 114974


So theres someone else who likes jerusalem artichokes eh!

----------


## Dundee

The lads came home for dinner.Ruahine red back steak with chips and eggs.

----------


## Dundee

Wild roast pork tonight.

----------


## Gibo

Don't pretend you had peas and broc!!

----------


## dannyb

> Don't pretend you had peas and broc!!


quite obvious really, no watties on the broc and peas  :Grin:

----------


## Dreamer

Last of the venison shank stew tonight. 4th go round. 4 shanks go a long with for one person 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Angus scotch fillet "rare" accompanied with a pint of just juice.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lucky

Venny ribs with Satay sauce basted on , bloody tasty but a bit chewy , needed longer in the slow cooker but was getting hungry Dam it !

----------


## Lucky

You can get Fairlie pies at a cafe in Tekapo if your heading that way and need another  :Wink:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Fallow Venison burgers tonight, bloody good!

----------


## 223nut

hare backsteaks marinated in soy, honey, chilli sauce and seasme oil for a few hours when thrown in a cast iron pan.... was good but still a bit gamey, may have to try throwing them in a brine solution the night before

----------


## dannyb

> hare backsteaks marinated in soy, honey, chilli sauce and seasme oil for a few hours when thrown in a cast iron pan.... was good but still a bit gamey, may have to try throwing them in a brine solution the night before


 :Useless:

----------


## Sarvo

[QUOTE=Ryan_Songhurst;865607]Fallow Venison burgers tonight, bloody good! 

Sounds like you deserve both too
You must be pissed off over the Prem calving - calf look Fterm but ??
I sure don't envy you today or tomorrow - brings back memories

----------


## Dundee

Ruahine red yearling.

Random how the front shoulder roast came out of the oven in the same position it fell. :Wtfsmilie: 

Fan baked in the oven.

----------


## Rushy

Dundee have a look at Ryan’s pattie.  That is how venison should be cooked.

----------


## norsk

Italian food,cooked by an Iraqi and eaten in Sweden.

----------


## GDMP

Tell me....do the Swede's eat swede?......used to have a bit of boiled swede when I lived down in Southland,not bad if mashed and a bit of pepper and salt added.

----------


## Beaker

> Tell me....do the Swede's eat swede?......used to have a bit of boiled swede when I lived down in Southland,not bad if mashed and a bit of pepper and salt added.


Would that depend on what she looks like?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Would that depend on what she looks like?


It is my experience Beaker that every female Swede looks pretty yummy.

----------


## Dundee

Busy life busy wife so the Ruahine Range venny was cooked in the slow cooker tonight.

Freezers getting low,no trout left bugger all venny, time to get out again.

----------


## Lucky

Venny shoulder and shank meat stew , 8 hours in the slow cooker , absolutely beautiful !

----------


## veitnamcam

> Venny shoulder and shank meat stew , 8 hours in the slow cooker , absolutely beautiful !Attachment 116125Attachment 116126


That looks just like I had made it except it hasnt got any cracked pepper on it yet :Thumbsup: 
Love Veni shanks/stews.

----------


## Beaker

Not dinner ( was home made lasagna,  and good)

Just a snack - fresh shitake mushrooms, tomatoes, cheese, eggs and some shaved ham. Doesn't look good, but tastes great



And after fire ...

----------


## sako75

Venni bangers

----------


## veitnamcam

Crayfish and mock whitebait patties.


Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

Tonight's offering from the hills of Central Otago, Thai red goat curry.
Bloody sensational, there aren't many things I can cook without a recipe but this is one meal I absolutely own. 
Big thanks to @223nut for the goat back steaks, I must find a new goat spot I keep forgetting how good the young ones are.

----------


## tiroatedson

> Tonight's offering from the hills of Central Otago, Thai red goat curry.
> Bloody sensational, there aren't many things I can cook without a recipe but this is one meal I absolutely own. 
> Big thanks to @223nut for the goat back steaks, I must find a new goat spot I keep forgetting how good the young ones are.
> Attachment 116520


So they have Thai red goats running around the Central Otago hills have they....
Must get down to shoot one...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

> So they have Thai red goats running around the Central Otago hills have they....
> Must get down to shoot one...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Out of the 200 odd we saw there where a few that were reddish, not the rest about Thai though.... Smell of those gillies could make one think of places in Thailand though

----------


## Dundee

Ruahine red,home made venison patties with burgers and chips.

----------


## Marty Henry

> Tonight's offering from the hills of Central Otago, Thai red goat curry.
> Bloody sensational, there aren't many things I can cook without a recipe but this is one meal I absolutely own. 
> Big thanks to @223nut for the goat back steaks, I must find a new goat spot I keep forgetting how good the young ones are.
> Attachment 116520


Looks bloody tasty but more brown than red to me.

----------


## sako75

Thought I would have a go at one of these
Not bad. Nothing a bit of Watties didn’t fix

----------


## Beaker

Daughter in charge of dessert. Not bad.
For a 6 year old.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 116896
> 
> Daughter in charge of dessert. Not bad.
> For a 6 year old.


Scores high on presentation but low on Rushy satisfying quantity.

----------


## Beaker

Pork (made some home made pork sausages and had some filling left over), cheese, tomatoes, wrapped in more pork (bacon...)






Served with mashed spuds and kumera, onion gravy, and some green stuff.

----------


## warrior

Looks   like  shit   im in  dairy flat   cook some  more  fore  my pigs

----------


## veitnamcam

> Pork (made some home made pork sausages and had some filling left over), cheese, tomatoes, wrapped in more pork (bacon...)
> 
> Attachment 116975
> 
> Attachment 116976
> 
> 
> Served with mashed spuds and kumera, onion gravy, and some green stuff.


Id eat the hell outta that.

----------


## Beaker

Prawn noodle soup, with black fungus, eggs and scotch fillet steak.



It's a bit of a goto fast meal in our house.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Prawn noodle soup, with black fungus, eggs and scotch fillet steak.
> 
> Attachment 117017
> 
> It's a bit of a goto fast meal in our house.


A bit different to put your steak in a soup(well to me at least)....what is the black fungus?

----------


## Beaker

> A bit different to put your steak in a soup(well to me at least)....what is the black fungus?


Try it out. A real good sear, and heavy seasoned on the steak, rare, and slice real thin. 

The black fungus is dried black fungus. Get them at asian shops. They swell up huge.  I use them heaps. I put them in a blender dry, then add to mince for lasagna after you take it off the heat, and they thicken it up - while adding heaps of good stuff to the mix, etc...
https://www.spicejungle.com/cloud-ear-black-fungus


Think of this meal, as a asian take on - steak and surf, eggs, mushrooms and chips....

----------


## veitnamcam

The Mushrooms sound great! Shame I dont do the shopping.

----------


## Beaker

> The Mushrooms sound great! Shame I dont do the shopping.


I know it's a salad,  but this is fantastic 
https://thewoksoflife.com/wood-ear-mushroom-salad/

I've had it through China, and will always order it. Of course you can change it around, but some kind of acid and chilli, works a treat.

Oh and @veitnamcam - go do some shopping  :Have A Nice Day:  and asian shops are generally good for........ view pleasures of.... food and things  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I know it's a salad,  but this is fantastic 
> https://thewoksoflife.com/wood-ear-mushroom-salad/
> 
> I've had it through China, and will always order it. Of course you can change it around, but some kind of acid and chilli, works a treat.
> 
> Oh and @veitnamcam - go do some shopping  and asian shops are generally good for........ view pleasures of.... food and things


The trouble with being a tradesman is most shops are only open while you are stuck working.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Fallow steak for tea sliced with a cleaver kindly given to me by a short forum member.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

> Fallow steak for tea sliced with a cleaver kindly given to me by a short forum member.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


" short "doesnt really narrow it down much around here  :Wink: 
Hope you retained all digits

----------


## Pengy

> I know it's a salad,  but this is fantastic 
> https://thewoksoflife.com/wood-ear-mushroom-salad/
> 
> I've had it through China, and will always order it. Of course you can change it around, but some kind of acid and chilli, works a treat.
> 
> Oh and @veitnamcam - go do some shopping  and asian shops are generally good for........ view pleasures of.... food and things


I popped into our latest Asian supermarket here in Nelson today. There are plenty of these shops to choose from now.
I was rather dis heartened to  fish in jars that I used to sell live for home aquariums  :Sad:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I popped into our latest Asian supermarket here in Nelson today. There are plenty of these shops to choose from now.
> I was rather dis heartened to  fish in jars that I used to sell live for home aquariums


You should have been selling them live to home chefs!

----------


## veitnamcam

> " short "doesnt really narrow it down much around here 
> Hope you retained all digits


Slicing steak not chopping down a tree! :Grin:

----------


## GWH

I've got free rein of the kitchen tonight (Mrs is away) so it's 'Wild game Wednesday'

It's in a low oven for a couple of hours now.

Looking forward to this!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Max Headroom

> I've got free rein of the kitchen tonight (Mrs is away) so it's 'Wild game Wednesday'
> 
> It's in a low oven for a couple of hours now.
> 
> Looking forward to this!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Does it have a "gamey" taste to it, or did the bacon mute it ?

----------


## GWH

> Does it have a "gamey" taste to it, or did the bacon mute it ?


Can't tell ya yet. It's still in the oven. I brined it over night with salt and Brown sugar 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

OMG 

It's unbelievably good!

I will never waste another rabbit again.

Beautiful flavours and fall apart tender.



Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

> OMG 
> 
> It's unbelievably good!
> 
> I will never waste another rabbit again.
> 
> Beautiful flavours and fall apart tender.
> 
> 
> ...


Marry me??!!

----------


## Rushy

> Marry me??!!


Ha ha ha ha now who have I heard ask that before?  Me to EeeBees, Vietnamcam to EeeBees, the list goes on.

----------


## dannyb

Dinner tonight courtesy of Lees Valley and the first pig I shot, bitter sweet as it is pretty much the last of my wild pork, but so damn tasty served up with apple sauce.

----------


## Dundee

No more venison left.Another slow cooked roast.

Three red deer eaten since April,time to hit the hills again.

----------


## MSL



----------


## Rushy

> 


Perfect.

----------


## GWH

> 


That looks freakin awesome

Any special tricks on the crackling or was that just straight in the oven?

----------


## Russian 22.

> That looks freakin awesome
> 
> Any special tricks on the crackling or was that just straight in the oven?


I cheat. While my pork is resting and the gravy is getting made I grill it.

----------


## Dundee

Can't wait to wrap my gob on these venison herb and fennel sausages that I won off "Chase and Gather"

Also prepped the four back legs and back straps off the last hares,legs destined for the crock pot and will fire up the BBQ for the back straps.

----------


## dannyb

Sorry no fancy plating tonight and a black plate @Moa Hunter that looks dirty as I am on my second helping.
Wild pulled pork and mashed potatoes with golden kumera, soo damn good and left over pulled pork for lunch tomorrow  :Grin:

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Sorry no fancy plating tonight and a black plate @Moa Hunter that looks dirty as I am on my second helping.
> Wild pulled pork and mashed potatoes with golden kumera, soo damn good and left over pulled pork for lunch tomorrow 
> Attachment 118051


Apologies aside, your standards are dropping. Have you started drinking Waikato as well ??

----------


## dannyb

> Apologies aside, your standards are dropping. Have you started drinking Waikato as well ??


Speights bro pride of the south  :Beer:

----------


## MB

Kahawai curry for us last night. We don't normally eat it*, but I found a fillet in the freezer. It took a bit of head scratching to work out how it ended up there, then I remembered my dirty bait fishing mate caught it. It was gut hooked and bleeding out. I hate waste, so brought it home and filleted it. It was pretty good in the curry.




*Please don't say it's all about preparation. All my fish are ikied, bled and iced straightaway, then vacuum packed if not eaten fresh. We're just not keen on it. It's good smoked, but billy goat testicles are probably good smoked! Besides, I can usually catch snapper to order!

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Kahawai curry for us last night. We don't normally eat it*, but I found a fillet in the freezer. It took a bit of head scratching to work out how it ended up there, then I remembered my dirty bait fishing mate caught it. It was gut hooked and bleeding out. I hate waste, so brought it home and filleted it. It was pretty good in the curry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Please don't say it's all about preparation. All my fish are ikied, bled and iced straightaway, then vacuum packed if not eaten fresh. We're just not keen on it. It's good smoked, but billy goat testicles are probably good smoked! Besides, I can usually catch snapper to order!


I wish I knew a way to cook Kahawai that was good every time. They don't freeze well and cooked some fish are great and others are terrible caught the same day. The only way I like all of them is raw with wasabi and soya.

----------


## spada

> I wish I knew a way to cook Kahawai that was good every time. They don't freeze well and cooked some fish are great and others are terrible caught the same day. The only way I like all of them is raw with wasabi and soya.


Exactly the same way @GWH did his rabbit. Thicken sauce part a bit first add Fish cook till tender (not too long)
I prefer the fish steaked and just a very quick sear to colour it  before adding to the sauce. But I know some are not keen on dealing with the bones.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Exactly the same way @GWH did his rabbit. Thicken sauce part a bit first add Fish cook till tender (not too long)
> I prefer the fish steaked and just a very quick sear to colour it  before adding to the sauce. But I know some are not keen on dealing with the bones.


Thanks for your answer @spada, after I posted the question, a feeling of the most remorseful sickening dread came over me as I realised the implications - that Dundee could, and may yet post a photo of a Kahawai stranded and beached in a shallow sea of Watties

----------


## spada

@Moa Hunter No worries mate. :Thumbsup: 
I've noticed there's quite a bit of Moses parting the red sea on this thread. But hey it takes all sorts :Sick: 

Mind you if you lead with your chin someones going to hit it... still time yet

----------


## Nick-D

Got in for the first swim in ages and plucked a couple crays. Some big bastards around, left most alone but took this fulla and a couple mates. Some good numbers around which was great to see with the reduced quota. Biggest was 2.3kg. Pretty good size for a North island cray.

Got a couple meals of him, crayfish scrambled eggs, Maine style lobster rolls and a creamy tail pasta with homemade garlic bread. Bloody ideal

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Got in for the first swim in ages and plucked a couple crays. Some big bastards around, left most alone but took this fulla and a couple mates. Some good numbers around which was great to see with the reduced quota. Biggest was 2.3kg. Pretty good size for a North island cray.
> 
> Got a couple meals of him, crayfish scrambled eggs, Maine style lobster rolls and a creamy tail pasta with homemade garlic bread. Bloody ideal
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I still haven't replaced all my gear.
Plan to do it this summer.
Haven't had a feed of cray for ages.


Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Got in for the first swim in ages and plucked a couple crays. Some big bastards around, left most alone but took this fulla and a couple mates. Some good numbers around which was great to see with the reduced quota. Biggest was 2.3kg. Pretty good size for a North island cray.
> 
> Got a couple meals of him, crayfish scrambled eggs, Maine style lobster rolls and a creamy tail pasta with homemade garlic bread. Bloody ideal
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Yum. Scolly season shortly too :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

Homemade pizza.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

All for me.... my two accidentally defrosted goat legs
Little overdone for my liking but checked it 20mins ago and was still bleating... servea me right for turning the oven up. Thankfully not dried out, no need for veges when there is this much to get through

----------


## Dundee

Shepherds pie with minced venison from the Ruahine Ranges.

----------


## Beaker

> Got in for the first swim in ages and plucked a couple crays. Some big bastards around, left most alone but took this fulla and a couple mates. Some good numbers around which was great to see with the reduced quota. Biggest was 2.3kg. Pretty good size for a North island cray.
> 
> Got a couple meals of him, crayfish scrambled eggs, Maine style lobster rolls and a creamy tail pasta with homemade garlic bread. Bloody ideal
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Crayfish scrambled eggs... I'm drooling...  :Have A Nice Day: 

I grew up eating crays, as grandad was a pro Fisher. I never thought of them as being a luxury item until I was about 25. Even now, I'll still go for the big legs over the tail, but still like the tail.. 

But crab or cray, and egg - the perfect mix for breakfast lunch or dinner. Or snack. With a sprinkle of chilli......

----------


## Blisters

veni back steaks....

----------


## Nick-D

> Crayfish scrambled eggs... I'm drooling... 
> 
> I grew up eating crays, as grandad was a pro Fisher. I never thought of them as being a luxury item until I was about 25. Even now, I'll still go for the big legs over the tail, but still like the tail.. 
> 
> But crab or cray, and egg - the perfect mix for breakfast lunch or dinner. Or snack. With a sprinkle of chilli......


Yeah bit of a pain in the arse to pick but heaps of meat in the legs and knuckles of a cray that size, way more tender than the tail

----------


## Nick-D

> Yum. Scolly season shortly too


Yeah bro, headed up to Coro for the weekend of the first. Local spot is a bit deep. Freediving for scollies in 16m is hard yakka haha.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Attachment 118204 veni back steaks....


No wonder that rat was always checking on your compost bin

----------


## Dundee

> All for me.... my two accidentally defrosted goat legsAttachment 118201Attachment 118202
> Little overdone for my liking but checked it 20mins ago and was still bleating... servea me right for turning the oven up. Thankfully not dried out, no need for veges when there is this much to get through


That is a good Dundee meal no veges required,a little gravey or a splash of watties and what times dinner?

----------


## veitnamcam

Fresh scallops fried in butter with salt and pepper squid.


Was bloody good but a real shame to have bought all the seafood.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nick-D

> Fresh scallops fried in butter with salt and pepper squid.
> 
> 
> Was bloody good but a real shame to have bought all the seafood.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Fuck I can't wait to get into the scollies this season. My favourite seafood by far

----------


## veitnamcam

> Fuck I can't wait to get into the scollies this season. My favourite seafood by far


I bloody love em, best straight out of the shell but cooked is good too....lost track of years with no season here must be 4? maybe 5? years.
Second only to a fresh dredge oyster straight out of the shell.

----------


## Nick-D

> I bloody love em, best straight out of the shell but cooked is good too....lost track of years with no season here must be 4? maybe 5? years.
> Second only to a fresh dredge oyster straight out of the shell.


Any word on the biomass there? Been closed for ages.

The old scollies get hammered though aye, wouldn't be surprised if we don't see some big method changes in the relatively near future

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Any word on the biomass there? Been closed for ages.
> 
> The old scollies get hammered though aye, wouldn't be surprised if we don't see some big method changes in the relatively near future
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Outer sounds recovering.... inner sounds and Tasman bay rooted,some hope for golden bay due to less logging and development but neither will open in the foreseeable future if ever if action is not taken to restore habitat. :Sad:

----------


## Beaker

> Yeah bit of a pain in the arse to pick but heaps of meat in the legs and knuckles of a cray that size, way more tender than the tail


The pain in arse moment is dependant on the size of the cray.....

----------


## mrs dundee

Made some venison cheese pies this afternoon all going in freezer [ATTACH]118332

----------


## Rushy

Nice Mrs D.

----------


## Dundee

Well I had my greens apparently....fennel :Have A Nice Day: 

I won 2.5 kg of herb,fennel venison sausages a couple weeks ago. :Thumbsup: 

One bag was opened and the snarlers cut to length.

Chucked in the pan

The red colouring wasn't the watties at this stage :Grin: 

More greens

Dinner served :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker

So 7 year old b day party today, lunch was individually made pizzas by the girls (and cooked by me,.... One at a time.... I thought it was a good idea, but on reflection was a shit load of work for me..) 

Dinner, simple noodle soup. 

However now in need of a snack - ham, mushroom, cheese omelet, with a side of kiwi onion dip with a heap of marinated mussels cut up in it (left over from lunch,).


Rather nice mix  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

There was a salad option but I had had salad the last 2 meals in a row so I had another beautiful beef scotch fillet instead 
There was some mushrooms they count as vegetables.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

Some dinners of interest this week:

- Venison back steaks: I don't get as much practice as the rest of you, so happy to get it right. Meat coated in olive oil, salt, pepper. Placed in a sizzling hot pan and then lid put on it to retain heat. A couple of minutes on each side, then rested for 10 minutes and sliced. Perfect!

- Goat leg: Young animal. Olive oil, salt, pepper. Roasted for 2.5 hours at 160 degrees. Not rare, but not overdone either. It was very nice. I've said it before and I'll say it again, goat is really underrated.

- Rainbow trout fillet: Wrapped in foil, cooked with garlic butter in the oven. 15 minutes at 180 degrees. Rest of family loved it, I could barely tolerate it! Just can't get past that trout taste. Not muddy, just trouty! I will prepare all future fish as gravad lax.

----------


## veitnamcam

Some hoggart ribs/brisket... Bit of a mission to do a good job of.
Dry rub stuff yesterday.



After 3 hours hot smoking as cold as possible...60-70deg c .
.2 foils of manuka 1 foil of Pohutukawa.



Time to start basting.



Made a loaf of bread.



And par boiled some spuds then floured and seasoned and drowned in duck fat before finishing under the grill.



Meanwhile basting continued for a couple of hours.

I might well be a shit camera man but shit I can cook meat and spuds good!

Looks burnt but isn't.





Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Bloody hell VC that is a meal that Dundee would be proud of.  Not a green vegetable in sight.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Bloody hell VC that is a meal that Dundee would be proud of.  Not a green vegetable in sight.


Yea mate been a bit of salad overload the last week or two. :Wink:

----------


## Beaker

Home made cheese cake, vanilla bean cheese bit, mixed Berry top.



Tasted bloody good - but she needs to practice a bit more.....  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

Here ya go Rushy.
 Some greens with my crispy skinned flounder fillets.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Well done mate I’m proud of you.  Oh and you are the only person I know that fillets flounder.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Well done mate I’m proud of you.  Oh and you are the only person I know that fillets flounder.


I must be the smartest person you know! :ORLY:  :Grin:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Boys night tonight, just me and the dog. So I cooked up a whole backsteak and a few bits of scrap venison for the mutt and we ate like kings.

----------


## dannyb

> Boys night tonight, just me and the dog. So I cooked up a whole backsteak and a few bits of scrap venison for the mutt and we ate like kings. 
> Attachment 119739


did you run out of duck ?????  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Last night was duck breasts chucked in a shepherds pie as we have no mutton.I enjoyed it but Mrs D didn't.

----------


## Dundee

Tonight was hare back straps.

----------


## Dundee

A rabbit shot with 7mm08 might of been over kill but didn't waste any meat.

Slow cooked roast rabbit.

----------


## Beaker

The boy wanted lamb, daughter wanted beef, I was feeling surf and turf, so..... 

Scotch fillet, lamb loin chops and prawns with garlic/chilli butter - on the BBQ. Plus some green, orange and red stuff....

----------


## Dundee

Crumbed duck

----------


## veitnamcam

One snapper feeds family of four and a dog.
Whacked one fillet off this morning and put some garlic and herb salt and brown sugar on it and in the fridge....smoked then eaten with fresh home made bread and a couple of spuds.





Was bloody good and more than we could eat in one sitting so the dog did well also.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## NRT

That looks tasty as

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Never tried this one before.
Beer battered skin on gurnard fillets.
 Batter seasoned with ground black pepper and a good dose of garlic and herb salt.



Cant recommend it enough and would even go so far as to say at least as good or better than blue cod.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Never tried this one before.
> Beer battered skin on gurnard fillets.
>  Batter seasoned with ground black pepper and a good dose of garlic and herb salt.
> 
> 
> 
> Cant recommend it enough and would even go so far as to say at least as good or better than blue cod.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Nice, we had similar but cumbed Alfonsino and green salad.  Beats hell out of Snapper

----------


## veitnamcam

> Nice, we had similar but cumbed Alfonsino and green salad.  Beats hell out of Snapper


Yea I dunno.......It always seems the first feed or two for the season of anything I catch is awesome, first flounder in the Autumn is deluxe...after a couple of months not so much.
First few feeds of snapper is awesome....then not so much
I think it is more about finding the best method for each fish perhaps?
People say snapper is no good raw but those pannie snaps we get nov/march make fantastic Sashimi and Chevich (spelling?) because you can catch them/bleed them/iki them/ice them and be home with the boat and fish cleaned in 3 hours and those firm glistening rainbow colored flesh fillets are deluxe raw.
The bigger ones that actually deserve to be called a snapper I think are better after the fillets have spent a day or two in the fridge and are a bit softer and not so grainy when cooked.

----------


## veitnamcam

After years of gentle complaining from me the wife really has Sushi down pat now.



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nick-D

Healthy shellfish beds are such a cool asset. Old favourite over winter while the spearfishing is slower. 

Had a bit of smoked kahawai pate as well but that was eaten before the pics could be taken. Check out the colour difference between the kahawai, both bled immediately but one was stoned (headshot/cns shot) the other was shot then ikied approx 20 seconds later. Goes to show how much of a difference stress can make. The darker fillet was notably fishier tasting

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Healthy shellfish beds are such a cool asset. Old favourite over winter while the spearfishing is slower. 
> 
> Had a bit of smoked kahawai pate as well but that was eaten before the pics could be taken. Check out the colour difference between the kahawai, both bled immediately but one was stoned (headshot/cns shot) the other was shot then ikied approx 20 seconds later. Goes to show how much of a difference stress can make. The darker fillet was notably fishier tasting
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Whats the shelfish in your fritters?

----------


## Nick-D

> Whats the shelfish in your fritters?


Mussels in there man

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Mussels in there man
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Nice one!

----------


## kukuwai

"Dad"...."this rainbow trout so yummy" 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Hare legs done in the crock pot.

----------


## GWH

Lunch today, crumbed veni schnitzel sandwich,  with a bit of lettuce, tomato and sliced gherkin with a dash of garlic aioli. Yummo!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

> Hare legs done in the crock pot.Attachment 121804Attachment 121805


I was about to say where is the Tom sauce.
Then nix minute.


Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Fallow backsteak an chips.


Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Slowcooked roast goat.



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

Songhurst burgers for the tribe tonight. Big Cheers to Ryan for the patties  :Grin:  
Venni patties (double stacked for the adults)
Bacon
Cheese
Tomato
Lettuce
Egg
Pickle
Jalapeño 

Big hit with the grommets "way better than maccas Dad"  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

A wee fallow burger here last night,not a fan of greens but the meat I GET have eaten it for me. :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Kept and smoked some snapper bits for tea...more than I can handle in one sitting so have some lunch for tomorrow.

----------


## veitnamcam

Fallow backsteaks and chips last night....this big bug and salad tonight.

----------


## Beaker

Lunch, was fantastic


With a lights and crisp locust salid to go.....

----------


## veitnamcam

> Lunch, was fantasticAttachment 123301
> 
> 
> With a lights and crisp locust salid to go..... Attachment 123302


What would you compare a locust to ?

----------


## Rushy

> What would you compare a locust to ?


A grasshopper or stick insect crossed with a cicada.  Take it from an old bug eater, insects are great eating VC.  Just don’t try Weta’s as they taste fucking terrible.

----------


## veitnamcam

> A grasshopper or stick insect crossed with a cicada.  Take it from an old bug eater, insects are great eating VC.  Just dont try Wetas as they taste fucking terrible.


Ive eaten worms and probably my quota of spiders while asleep but must confess I havent eaten any insects as an adult after I ate a stink bug on a dare as a kid.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> What would you compare a locust to ?


Crunchy, sort of a peanut taste.  Not unpleasant. I'd get them again.

Would be great as a snack with beer..... I might have find some more for later.......

----------


## wsm junkie

@GWH thought i better put it in the appropriate thread.
Heres the end result....

----------


## Howa270

Had my first crack at a venison roast yesterday. Holy shit I think its my favourite way to eat the buggers now. Bolar? Roast I think, wrapped in bacon and smoked in the Traeger for around 3 hours.

----------


## Beaker

Daughter wanted cous cous, the boy wanted whitebait, Mrs wanted lamb chops.... So....

----------


## muzza

tonight was goat casserole in a sort of carribean style . no pics , bit heavy handed with the ginger but otherwise pretty hard to beat.

----------


## veitnamcam

Last night panko crumbed snapper portions.

----------


## veitnamcam

8 goat shanks and four hoggart shanks browned in a hot pan, two onions, two mushrooms, half a large garlic, one large roccoto chilli, one large leek stalk ,couple of carrots all chopped and browned in a hot pan and into the slowcooker this morning.
By 2pm everything had fallen off of the bones and I took most of them out.


With bbqed smokey roast pumpkin and kumara,new spuds boiled and fresh homemade bread.



Definitely having leftovers for breakfast!

----------


## Beaker

> 8 goat shanks and four hoggart shanks browned in a hot pan, two onions, two mushrooms, half a large garlic, one large roccoto chilli, one large leek stalk ,couple of carrots all chopped and browned in a hot pan and into the slowcooker this morning.
> By 2pm everything had fallen off of the bones and I took most of them out.
> Attachment 123693
> 
> With bbqed smokey roast pumpkin and kumara,new spuds boiled and fresh homemade bread.
> 
> Attachment 123694
> 
> Definitely having leftovers for breakfast!


Oh hell yes! 
That looks fantastic. 
There's something poetical about slow cooked meat and spuds, and mushrooms.....

----------


## NRT

> 8 goat shanks and four hoggart shanks browned in a hot pan, two onions, two mushrooms, half a large garlic, one large roccoto chilli, one large leek stalk ,couple of carrots all chopped and browned in a hot pan and into the slowcooker this morning.
> By 2pm everything had fallen off of the bones and I took most of them out.
> Attachment 123693
> 
> With bbqed smokey roast pumpkin and kumara,new spuds boiled and fresh homemade bread.
> 
> Attachment 123694
> 
> Definitely having leftovers for breakfast!


Give up the mig go chefing your meals always look delicious

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Give up the mig go chefing your meals always look delicious
> 
> Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk


Thanks but I'd have a pretty limited menu..... I'm a meat and veg type cook.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dreamer

Slow roast leg of hogget on the Weber with salad and kumara fries for me tonight 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

[QUOTE=Dreamer;923497]Slow roast leg of hogget on the Weber with salad and kumara fries for me tonight 
Dang 
Everything looks great except the bloody Decking up the wrong way :-))))

----------


## Sarvo



----------


## Dreamer

[QUOTE=Sarvo;923505]


> Slow roast leg of hogget on the Weber with salad and kumara fries for me tonight 
> Dang 
> Everything looks great except the bloody Decking up the wrong way :-))))


Haha thats going to change with new decking!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## NRT

> Attachment 124760
> 
> Attachment 124761


Wow 

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

Dinner tonight was a awesome selection of home kill beef burgers, fallow steaks and venison and duck sausage with assorted salads mostly home grown.
Only got a pic of the burgers which were soaked in Jack Daniels on the grill, feeling very fat definitely gonna need to walk it all off.

----------


## Beaker

So a lamb shoulder in the slow cooker, with about 30 cloves garlic and 3L rice oil (second time on the oil) and some garlic shoots. 4 hours on high yesterday and then all day today on low. Then in the oven on 240c for 30 mind.




Bloody fall apart, juicey, and packed with flavour 

The garlic mashed up, is fucking brilliant!, in fact I'm going to do just a batch of 300 garlic in the oil, for a sauce/side dish

----------


## Rushy

And the address for Beakers place is what may I ask?  There has to be a bone for the gnawing on of this old man.

----------


## Beaker

> And the address for Beakers place is what may I ask?  There has to be a bone for the gnawing on of this old man.


Mate, you could have the bones - absolutely no meat on them  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

I just out drooled my dog and he can generate liters of it just watching me eat a sandwich

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## A330driver

Fuck @Beaker....that posting should be considered .......Cruel and unusual punishment...........yum

----------


## veitnamcam

Browned then slow cooked "Butter Chicken" Rabbit and rice rissotto.....overdid the chilly a bit but the kids stil ate it.

----------


## R93

Yeah I agree with A330driver.
Cam, beaker and a few others need to be banned from posting in this thread till just after dinner at least.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yeah I agree with A330driver.
> Cam, beaker and a few others need to be banned from posting in this thread till just after dinner at least.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


It is after dinner!

----------


## R93

> It is after dinner!


Not for me.  my wife and kids dont get home most bites till now.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Not dinner but some of you fellas might get some milage out of this.

Been making a bit of it lately, costs a fortune in the shops but its easy to make and bloody tasty.

Smoked fish dip.



Here are all the ingredients....



 

Favourite herbs are dill or coriander, and for you local fellas.... that smoked garlic salt from the nelson market goes great in there too.

Mix to taste  



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Bloody hell guys stop it.  I haven’t eaten yet.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Bloody hell guys stop it.  I haven’t eaten yet.


I had whitebait patties for lunch so wasnt even really hungry yet but the kids had to be fed.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Not dinner but some of you fellas might get some milage out of this.
> 
> Been making a bit of it lately, costs a fortune in the shops but its easy to make and bloody tasty.
> 
> Smoked fish dip.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are all the ingredients....
> ...


Ill give that a go :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sarvo

Brunch today

----------


## veitnamcam

Last night Cray fish tail and Salad followed by hot apple pie and ice cream.


Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## gonetropo

I should have taken a photo last night
1 kilo steak so blue that hindu's were still praying to it
3 chicken drums
2 sausages
.....and a potato

----------


## Max Headroom

> I should have taken a photo last night
> 1 kilo steak so blue that hindu's were still praying to it
> 3 chicken drums
> 2 sausages
> .....and a potato


And a potato? is your no veggie stance beginning to weaken, or have you decided that spuds are some kind of honorary meat?

----------


## gonetropo

> And a potato? is your no veggie stance beginning to weaken, or have you decided that spuds are some kind of honorary meat?


well i have a garden full of them, dont worry i did fry it though !!!

----------


## Max Headroom

> well i have a garden full of them, dont worry i did fry it though !!!


Good man. Your arteries will........thank you.

----------


## gonetropo

> Good man. Your arteries will........thank you.


well i just scored 38 on the cholesterol test, kinda at the low end. 
blood test was a little high on the last haemoglobin test as per usual, not stupid high but i just donate blood and all goes back to normal 
we have eyes out front as we are predatory meat eating animals, herbivores have eyes to the side to see predators . so apart from greenies and labour party members i prove a point ( as they cant look you in the eye)

----------


## gonetropo

> Ill give that a go


tried to smoke a fish, damn papers got wet   :Psmiley:

----------


## Sarvo

Pork Shank right now  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker

> Pork Shank right now 
> 
> Attachment 126224


That looks great. 
How did you do/cook the pork shank,?

----------


## Sarvo

> That looks great. 
> How did you do/cook the pork shank,?


I do not know - but it was actually done in our inside oven which is a piss poor little LPG Boat stove with 4 gas rings which get used a lot but stove not often as we have a big outside wood Italian oven.
All in together I think in roast dish - gas is a good damp/moist cooker tnough - but ours is a bit pissy and need to turn dish as most heat is at back away from door.

----------


## MSL

Wild pork?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Wild pork?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only thing I take from shot "Wild Pork"  here is the empty cartridge case 
Awful taint 
Plus a lot of "brodifacoum" poison around here.
Funny thing I notice last 2 years - pigs here now dont touch dead Possums 
They will just rot into ground and Weka only ones feeding off them
Think the Pigs have become wise to the poison and wont even touch trapped/kill Possum

----------


## Preacher

> Not dinner but some of you fellas might get some milage out of this.
> 
> Been making a bit of it lately, costs a fortune in the shops but its easy to make and bloody tasty.
> 
> Smoked fish dip.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are all the ingredients....
> ...


Try a bit of cream cheese instead of the Mayo.  Promise it's good.

Well on smoked trout anyway.

----------


## veitnamcam

Snapper and Cray Seafood Mornay.

Attachment 126318



Amazingly good. Will post up recipe tomorrow.

----------


## Nick-D

> Snapper and Cray Seafood Mornay.
> 
> Attachment 126318
> 
> Attachment 126319
> 
> Amazingly good. Will post up recipe tomorrow.


Yum, I bloody love mornay

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nick-D

Water is finally heating up so starting to getsoem summer species back on the table, kingfish ceviche, dory pan fired with crackling skin, and even managed to find a couple legal snails at the local for fritters. Good eating last week

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Snapper and Cray Seafood Mornay.
> 
> Attachment 126318
> 
> Attachment 126319
> 
> Amazingly good. Will post up recipe tomorrow.


Send me some crays, and I'll do a Jafa version of that....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Send me some crays, and I'll do a Jafa version of that....


I catch very very few crays....fortunately I have friends in low places. :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Water is finally heating up so starting to getsoem summer species back on the table, kingfish ceviche, dory pan fired with crackling skin, and even managed to find a couple legal snails at the local for fritters. Good eating last week
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Mmm ceviche and JD.
I have only ever had JD once and it was bloody nice.

----------


## Nick-D

> Mmm ceviche and JD.
> I have only ever had JD once and it was bloody nice.


I have yet to find a fish that I would pick over a jd for pan fried. Delicious. Fortunately there's a pretty good supply of them here over the summer months

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> I have yet to find a fish that I would pick over a jd for pan fried. Delicious. Fortunately there's a pretty good supply of them here over the summer months
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Like I say I have only ever had one and it was delicious but pup bluenose and white wharahouru (spelling) are pretty bloody good too....not really rec caught species tho.

----------


## Nick-D

> Like I say I have only ever had one and it was delicious but pup bluenose and white wharahouru (spelling) are pretty bloody good too....not really rec caught species tho.


Yeah I've heard bluenose is mean. Never eaten it. Bit deep for a 20m diver like myself haha

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

> I have yet to find a fish that I would pick over a jd for pan fried. Delicious. Fortunately there's a pretty good supply of them here over the summer months
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Flounder every time.

----------


## veitnamcam

Bacon chops!

----------


## Beaker

JD's in tempura batter - my top pick. And twice cooked chips....

----------


## NRT

> Bacon chops! 
> 
> Attachment 126391


Jesus Christ never heard of bacon chops ,they sound awesome and look smacko where have I been want some 

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

> Jesus Christ never heard of bacon chops ,they sound awesome and look smacko where have I been want some 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk


they sell them at countdown.......we always called them "Steakon"  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

We get ours from pestels, haven't seen them at countdown but they do sell pestels bacon so may do.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Jesus Christ never heard of bacon chops ,they sound awesome and look smacko where have I been want some 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk


Get some! Bit of mustard on there. Bloody deluxe.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

Venison back steaks topped with creamed mushrooms served with a garden salad.....fucking ace.
The movie "gone in 60 seconds" comes to mind  :Thumbsup:

----------


## dannyb

Venison eye fillet tonight served with onion, smashed grilled potatoes, creamed mushrooms and silverbeet fried in garlic butter.
Soo good

----------


## Sarvo

> Bacon chops! 
> 
> Attachment 126391


Yes - yes 
But please get that head "axe between the eyes next morning crap" out of the pic 
:-))


MOTHERS MILK !!!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yes - yes 
> But please get that head "axe between the eyes next morning crap" out of the pic 
> :-))
> Attachment 126801
> 
> MOTHERS MILK !!!


I'll take a slight headache over a day or two of the shits

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

So that's why the waikato never made it to the south....ship was hijacked by the pirates living in the sounds @Sarvo 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> So that's why the waikato never made it to the south....ship was hijacked by the pirates living in the sounds @Sarvo 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Have a contact in the "industry" who smuggles it in disguised as  Savouyune Blanc 
Strange how they don’t know the difference

----------


## NRT

Moths candy cane,one bottle top for fibre and a tic tac and a little bit of cracker waiting till I am hungry .Have a Merry Christmas fellow hunters and huntresses

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Yes - yes 
> But please get that head "axe between the eyes next morning crap" out of the pic 
> :-))
> Attachment 126801
> 
> MOTHERS MILK !!!


On ya Sarvo.  The greatest beer known to man.

----------


## R93

> Yes - yes 
> But please get that head "axe between the eyes next morning crap" out of the pic 
> :-))
> Attachment 126801
> 
> MOTHERS MILK !!!


There is no hope for some. So so sad.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> So that's why the waikato never made it to the south....ship was hijacked by the pirates living in the sounds @Sarvo 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Carefully stored to use as a punishment!!

----------


## muzza

Somewhere in the Sounds is a cave , stacked to the gunwhales with casks of Waikato.

Long may it stay hidden........

----------


## muzza

This is my offering to the Christmas menu

Rolled pork belly , lightly stuffed with chopped apricots , dates , cranberries and goji berries ( because they were there and what else do you do with them anyway ? ).

Baked for 45 mins at 200 degrees , then backed off to 140 for another hour and a half. Left to cool in the oven over night  and what you see is what you get

----------


## dannyb

Christmas dinner roasted North Canterbury mallard and South Otago fallow grilled to medium rare with salad and roast vege medley both meats topped off with a blue berry reduction

----------


## Beaker

So have the inlaws in town/country, they brought me the correct can - 
for making a Horhog. So being new years, I thought I would give it a go.

So first step, heat some rocks. In my case, a brazzer and charcoal layed with rocks. 

Then chuck in layers of meat (a leg of lamb cut up, neck chops, and some lamb ribs - all seasoned with enough salt to give a Dr a reason for a chat), spuds, onions and carrots - and the hot rocks, plus 4 cups water. Didn't get pics of this, but you get the idea.  Seal it up and drop back on brazzer. Drink beer.  

After a few and 2 hours. Take off and... 








According to the critics, I did alright -  but needs more salt....

----------


## Sarvo

King Fish - fresh out of inner Pelorus – caught in 8m on Cuda 
Salmon - escapee from farm outer Pelorus no doubt (in neighbours Flounder net that catches FA Flounder now)
Bread ex Italian outdoor Oven - wife said should show other side up - but that crust side even with my “Dick Emery's” is marvellous 
So all but Flour-Yeast and Potatoes from Gods own

----------


## Sarvo

According to the critics, I did alright -  but needs more salt....[/QUOTE]
 @Beaker
Looks VERY interesting set up
Only critic I would have (correct me if wrong Re metal) is eating from Alloy is not good long term for brain diseases etc 
Alzheimers for example
Could also be a load of BS

----------


## Beaker

> According to the critics, I did alright -  but needs more salt....


  @Beaker
Looks VERY interesting set up
Only critic I would have (correct me if wrong Re metal) is eating from Alloy is not good long term for brain diseases etc 
Alzheimer’s for example
Could also be a load of BS[/QUOTE]

Agreed on this. I don't have Al pots etc.... But I figure once a year might be OK  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Its been a week of Fallow backsteaks,crayfish,bluecod,gurnard, snapper ,kingfish, red back steak,lamb sausages,chevice, and every extravagant thing imaginable.
Home to normality.... almost.
Last night fresh crayfish and stuff.

----------


## veitnamcam

Tonight honey soy marinated pork ribs and smoked savaloys all in the hot smoker so twice smoked savs.
Absolutely bloody marvelous! So good no condiments needed at all.

----------


## kukuwai

@veitnamcam

I believe they call it "living the dream" 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> @veitnamcam
> 
> I believe they call it "living the dream" 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yes yes it is! I forgot the whitebait patties.

Only thing I haven't had is any Paua.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> Yes yes it is! I forgot the whitebait patties.
> 
> Only thing I haven't had is any Paua.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


There is good stocks cam just need the right conditions. I have to say though i am real happy they dropped the daily catch to 5, that's plenty really. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> There is good stocks cam just need the right conditions. I have to say though i am real happy they dropped the daily catch to 5, that's plenty really. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yep. Still haven't been to the spot you showed me and the phone it was on died so lost ya map 

Still have the same number tho 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> Yep. Still haven't been to the spot you showed me and the phone it was on died so lost ya map 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


No worries, ill send you another one 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im in for the mushrooms and onions but what is the meat? chicken breasts?

----------


## MSL

Thighs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

:Thumbsup:

----------


## Shootm

The other night. 




Tonight was pizza night.

----------


## Nick-D

Wind has finally eased up enough for a couple dives.

Crays, Mount main beach Kingie(pb for a shore dive), trev snap kahawhai and mussels. Mmm

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Young goat shoulders slowcooked in Carlsberg and chilli.

----------


## dannyb

Slow roasted hare back legs drowned in pan gravy, with roasted carrots and salad 
Came up pretty yum, no red death in sight  @Dundee

----------


## Nick-D

> Slow roasted hare back legs drowned in pan gravy, with roasted carrots and salad 
> Came up pretty yum, no red death in sight  @Dundee
> 
> Attachment 127758
> 
> Attachment 127759
> 
> Attachment 127760


Damn man that looks pretty bloody good. I'm so keen to get some more small game into the diet

----------


## Sarvo

> Tonight honey soy marinated pork ribs and smoked savaloys all in the hot smoker so twice smoked savs.
> Absolutely bloody marvelous! So good no condiments needed at all.
> Attachment 127430


Think you and my wife (presuming you da cook) should mate and produce next futures REAL cooks  
Make Master chiefs – extrem’o

----------


## Sarvo

@dannyb
Ohh and maybe you too 
Looks fantastic - tell me is the men or women doing these 
Maybe I out of kilter and this thread only for da Guys cooking skills

----------


## veitnamcam

> Think you and my wife (presuming you da cook) should mate and produce next futures REAL cooks  
> Make Master chiefs  extremo


Thats the best offer I have had in years!

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

Cam - you and Dannyb and a couple of others are good
I could post a Pic every night - but I do not 
I told some spontanious vistors  just here yesterrsay - I have NEVER had same meal twice - think they thought I mad

She always tweaking it - for the better of sourse

----------


## veitnamcam

> @dannyb
> Ohh and maybe you too 
> Looks fantastic - tell me is the men or women doing these 
> Maybe I out of kilter and this thread only for da Guys cooking skills


I give the Wife credit if I post her teas....usually sushi  :Wink:

----------


## dannyb

> @dannyb
> Ohh and maybe you too 
> Looks fantastic - tell me is the men or women doing these 
> Maybe I out of kilter and this thread only for da Guys cooking skills


Thanks, yup I'm in charge of steaks, roasts or anything not quite mainstream (small game and birds).
Other than that the wife is more than capable in the kitchen

----------


## Sarvo

> Thats the best offer I have had in years!
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


F~~ck 
Forgot - she lost the breeding parts - Dang !!!

----------


## Sarvo

> Thanks, yup I'm in charge of steaks, roasts or anything not quite mainstream (small game and birds).
> Other than that the wife is more than capable in the kitchen


Good to hear 
Most youngens today cant even make a Coffee

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Slow roasted hare back legs drowned in pan gravy, with roasted carrots and salad 
> Came up pretty yum, no red death in sight  @Dundee
> 
> Attachment 127758
> 
> Attachment 127759
> 
> Attachment 127760


You've outdone yourself with that offering Danny, looks top notch !

----------


## Dundee

Ruahine red deer,minced into a venny and cheese pie.
Heres the watties!

----------


## 2post

Did you know tomato is a vegetable?

----------


## Beaker

> Did you know tomato is a vegetable?


In this case, yes.

----------


## Rushy

> Did you know tomato is a vegetable?


Tomato is a fruit.  Dundee likes his dessert with his main.

----------


## kukuwai

Veganuary Special 

 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Superb!

----------


## Gumshoe

the weather is a bit cooler here at the moment so we went for a stew. Followed this recipe: https://gunhub.com.au/australian-gam...-venison-stew/ but added some chickpeas and less carrot.

----------


## veitnamcam

The wife is sick of eating snapper and venison and goat so out with the flounder net today for some crispy skinned fillets.

----------


## veitnamcam

Introducing the half pounder Bambi burger.

Hand made half pound free range organic venison pattie.
Cheese, onion, mushrooms,gerkin, bacon and one piece of lettuce and perri perri mayo on a toasted bun.

----------


## Rushy

Good stuff VC.  It needs fries.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Good stuff VC.  It needs fries.


Na I am stuffed full....struggled to finish the second one.

----------


## Rushy

> Na I am stuffed full....struggled to finish the second one.


Yeh, I just had a beef burger and fries and struggled.  Struggled to get the wife’s leftovers that is.

----------


## Beaker

> Yeh, I just had a beef burger and fries and struggled.  Struggled to get the wife’s leftovers that is.


But not the wife's leg overs...

----------


## Rushy

> But not the wife's leg overs...


I have mastered that manoeuvre Beaker.

----------


## Sarvo

Gurnard
With an added touch of Rosemary from garden (nailed it !!!

Plenty of Gurnard of good size out there 
Snapper - very aloof - just odd small barely legal-size ones pops up – but ha – give me Mr G (G4 Grunter) any day over Snaps

----------


## veitnamcam

Thai green curry snapper.

I had this jar of stuff in the pantry for ages I hadnt got around to using, a little taste revealed not much heat at all so I got a big fat red Roccoto chilli out of the freezer just in case as this season's are still a few months off.


I read the instructions on the back and it said to use half a jar(WTF are you sopost to do with the other half?)
So of course I put the whole lot in and cooked it up and added the coconut milk and more cooking and had a taste and thought no need to add chilli.
Added some wrinkly lime leaves, vege, and previously floured and browned snapper bits.


The flavours were fantastic but it was hot! Close to my max heat to eat a big meal.
Unfortunately it was too much heat for all of the rest of the family.
Maybe I should have only used half the jar as per instructions.

If you like some heat I recommend if not then stay away!

----------


## Rushy

A couple of dinners in the bush this last weekend

----------


## veitnamcam

> A couple of dinners in the bush this last weekend
> Attachment 129086
> Attachment 129084


Nice one Rushy  :Cool:

----------


## Beaker

Steamed snapper (caught today - butter, onions, yellow peppers, tomatoes, s and p), mussels collected last night (chilli, garlic, onion, splash rum, salt pepper, water), scallops, (seasoned flour, then hot butter and oil) bread, and some green shit...

----------


## veitnamcam

> Steamed snapper (caught today - butter, onions, yellow peppers, tomatoes, s and p), mussels collected last night (chilli, garlic, onion, splash rum, salt pepper, water), scallops, (seasoned flour, then hot butter and oil) bread, and some green shit... Attachment 129087


Looks great but surely you put more on the plate after photo? that is a entree!

----------


## Beaker

> Looks great but surely you put more on the plate after photo? that is a entree!


That was daughters plate...  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Nick-D

> Steamed snapper (caught today - butter, onions, yellow peppers, tomatoes, s and p), mussels collected last night (chilli, garlic, onion, splash rum, salt pepper, water), scallops, (seasoned flour, then hot butter and oil) bread, and some green shit... Attachment 129087


Yum man, love a seafood medley

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nick-D

Haven't spent much time hunting snapper this year so good to get a couple on board over the weekend. Thai style roasted snapper. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Monday night must be snapper night eh  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sako85

Crispy Skin Tarakihi with Fennel and Orange Salad and Citrus Vinaigrette

----------


## kukuwai

Holy smoke you fellas that is a couple of bloody flash fish meals right there, well done 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dynastar27

> A couple of dinners in the bush this last weekend
> Attachment 129086
> Attachment 129084


Ahh ya bugger went hunting with out me hahahaha

----------


## Rushy

> Ahh ya bugger went hunting with out me hahahaha


I had three early twenties with me so it wasn’t really hunting as much as it was frightening away.  You’ll recognise the roost which was wildly overgrown from disuse.  I had to cut my way in.

----------


## Dynastar27

oh wow has been a few years now since we went more trips are needed I think

----------


## Marty Henry

Obviously not a fireban on there. Those look like chickens on that spit or are they wood pigeons. Think carefully before answering

----------


## Rushy

> Obviously not a fireban on there. Those look like chickens on that spit or are they wood pigeons. Think carefully before answering


I have thought carefully.  The answer is being thought of at this very moment.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Crispy Skin Tarakihi with Fennel and Orange Salad and Citrus Vinaigrette
> Attachment 129479


Where did you learn to turn out tucker like that Sako ?, all class !

----------


## hotbarrels

Whole eye fillet coated in spices and butter on the bbq.  Be ready just in time for the vegies ……….

----------


## veitnamcam

Not sure if this was a late lunch or early dinner but it was seasoned with garlic and herb salt and floured then fried in olive oil and butter.
Was bloody yum.

----------


## Swanny

Hare pie after last week's outing with the suppressed 20g.

----------


## veitnamcam

Wifey made us a bloody nice crayfish,bacon and stuff pasta dish last night but I forgot to take a photo.

I rangled up some Fallow backsteak medallions and in husk smoked fresh corn on the bbq while boiling some new potatoes.
Basic but good.

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

A bit of sea run salmon from south of Kaikoura 
https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1Q...1vTyxH3qnRUXB2

----------


## Sarvo

If it has color - it always has flavor   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Moa Hunter

> If it has color - it always has flavor  
> 
> Attachment 131011


That picture is all wrong Sarvo. It looks like you've been set a trap. The plate is so close over the edge of the table that as soon as you lift the Kebab the pickled red cabbage will over-balance the plate and it will fall, then your missus will pelt you with the rocks that she already has prepared and sitting ready on the table ( what else could they be for ? ), followed with the tomatoes.

----------


## Sarvo

> That picture is all wrong Sarvo. It looks like you've been set a trap. The plate is so close over the edge of the table that as soon as you lift the Kebab the pickled red cabbage will over-balance the plate and it will fall, then your missus will pelt you with the rocks that she already has prepared and sitting ready on the table ( what else could they be for ? ), followed with the tomatoes.


No - I shifted it there to take pic as there were even bigger stones in middle - mother in-law been collecting stones from beach and use to keep table cloth on outside table - why have tablecloth you may ask  - have to ask her  :-(

Actually - I can send her down - she speaks a bit of German :-))

----------


## veitnamcam

Slowcooked goat shoulder with beer garlic and chilli.
Packet gravy by wife  :Omg:

----------


## veitnamcam

Homemade pizza by wife. 
Was bloody good her best yet.

----------


## Beaker

> Slowcooked goat shoulder with beer garlic and chilli.
> Packet gravy by wife 
> 
> Attachment 131491


Apart from the peas, bloody awesome!

Although it's hot, there's something to be said for slow cooked meat with gravy and spuds. It's a comfort food for sure

----------


## veitnamcam

Lots of butter,lots of garlic,lots of salt and pepper, lots of super fine sliced fresh cayenne and birds eye and a first for me a good dollop of Coleman's hot English mustard..... recommend giving the mustard a go.





Eat chips and top half of flounder then lift of bones onto empty plate and keep on munching.

----------


## 2post

Had a work picnic today, two pork rolls, one rump, one home kill reck of lamb, and four chooks. Used charcoal with some Manuka logs to add some smoky flavour. About 50 people.

----------


## ROKTOY

Butter, Ginger, Garlic and a bit of coriander wave the box of curry powder past the fish. Eat, and then look at the chips and wonder why you cooked them.

----------


## Beaker

Had other stuff with it, but lamb rack chops, with mint, chilli and a shit load of salt.....


And if you don't have a knife like this, you're missing out in the kitchen. Fantastic tool.

----------


## Shearer

Half a dozen eggs for dinner tonight.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Half a dozen eggs for dinner tonight.
> Attachment 132679


Hope you are not hungry.....Quail?

----------


## Rushy

> Hope you are not hungry.....Quail?


Looks like it aye?  Need about fifty for a feed.

----------


## Shearer

> Hope you are not hungry.....Quail?


Yeah. Put a couple on a burger so just a garnish really.

----------


## rambo rem700

A few meals of late...


Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------


## gonetropo

i have a full side of pork ribs and a kilo of steak. 
the ribs will be smoked for hours, the steak will be on the bbq less than a minute.

----------


## veitnamcam

> i have a full side of pork ribs and a kilo of steak. 
> the ribs will be smoked for hours, the steak will be on the bbq less than a minute.


 :Useless:

----------


## veitnamcam

A couple of nights ago.

Attachment 133127

----------


## dannyb

10.5 days aging in the fridge before I lost my will power.
Back steak, onions, tomatoes and chips for the whole tribe tonight medium rare the only way to have it.

Clean plates was the only left overs here tonight

----------


## kukuwai

Living like KINGS.....long may it continue 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> 10.5 days aging in the fridge before I lost my will power.
> Back steak, onions, tomatoes and chips for the whole tribe tonight medium rare the only way to have it.
> Attachment 133136
> Clean plates was the only left overs here tonight


I'm undecided on this. 
Send me some and I'll review....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> I'm undecided on this. 
> Send me some and I'll review....


Certainly requires some other opinions.

----------


## dannyb

> I'm undecided on this. 
> Send me some and I'll review....


I can send you the clean plates  :Grin:  cause that's all that's left

----------


## dannyb

> I'm undecided on this. 
> Send me some and I'll review....


 @Beaker I have some venison stew cooking, your welcome to as much as you want  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shearer

Making a pig of myself tonight.

----------


## Beaker

> @Beaker I have some venison stew cooking, your welcome to as much as you want 
> 
> Attachment 133279


Yeah, na...

 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

Who has a pressure cooker?
I have had one for a few months and I use it for heaps of stuff. Shanks, ribs, stews, currys and casseroles come out the bomb. Did a plain old corn beef with all, the trimmings the other day and it was done in 45mins.

Ribs are a family favourite.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Who has a pressure cooker?
> I have had one for a few months and I use it for heaps of stuff. Shanks, ribs, stews, currys and casseroles come out the bomb. Did a plain old corn beef with all, the trimmings the other day and it was done in 45mins.
> 
> Ribs are a family favourite.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


Mum has one, go to for corned beef.
I want a pressure canner.....Higher pressure for preserving low acid foods safely.

----------


## bomber

Self isolating...

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

Was our best bachelor tool in 70's
Lived out of one

----------


## Sarvo

No false teeth there obviously

----------


## Sarvo

> Self isolating...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Maybe a tad fancy for this lot,

----------


## bomber

> Maybe a tad fancy for this lot,


But it's the 1st time I've made plum chutney......it is a duck leg

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Self isolating...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Now that looks brilliant! 

More details on the brew please.....

----------


## bomber

> Now that looks brilliant! 
> 
> More details on the brew please.....


Duck leg(whole duck supermarket bought and I break down) roasted at 160deg served on spinach(steamed in butter for a short period) with sauteed parsnips and kumara. With my 1st attempt at a plum sauce. 
Wife don't eat game food so buying a whole duck get a few feeds....

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

Gee Bomber u haven’t trained her very well lol

----------


## Sarvo

> But it's the 1st time I've made plum chutney......it is a duck leg
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Michilialin Star cooking mate!!

----------


## veitnamcam

Fallow liver with bacon onion garlic and a good glug of Worcester sauce.



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Looks good....you surely didnt pull that out of your empty freezer, been hunting?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

See things you like thread

----------


## veitnamcam

Fallow fillet and backsteak with onion eggs and chips.
Day one of lockdown goin pretty well.


Could be cooking up fish bait and burly soon who knows.

----------


## Chelsea

Spaghetti on toast  :Thumbsup: , Going to try slow cooked venison hotpot tomorrow night. Don’t know how long we’ll be grounded for so trying not to blow all the good stuff at once.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Spaghetti on toast , Going to try slow cooked venison hotpot tomorrow night. Don’t know how long we’ll be grounded for so trying not to blow all the good stuff at once.


Exactly! I treated at the start just in case I die and dont get to try any :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chelsea

Tonight’s feast, garlic and cheese potato bake, steamed veg and venison fillet marinated in sweet chilli sauce, honey soy marinade, garlic salt and pepper.

----------


## Shearer

Back to basics.
Venison steak, bacon, fried eggs, tomatoes, and griller tatties.

----------


## Rushy

Fit for a king.

----------


## chrome

Pulled pork.
 Not bad

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Tonight’s feast, garlic and cheese potato bake, steamed veg and venison fillet marinated in sweet chilli sauce, honey soy marinade, garlic salt and pepper. 
> Attachment 134081


Just curious, how long did you marinade for?

----------


## Chelsea

> Just curious, how long did you marinade for?


Only an hour but it took the flavour really well. I’ll plan ahead and marinate overnight next time

----------


## Beaker

> Only an hour but it took the flavour really well. I’ll plan ahead and marinate overnight next time


Good stuff. Looks and sounds bloody great. 

I'd be careful on marinading with all that salt and sugar for to long. Likely to dry out a bit. I might be wrong though.

----------


## Beaker

So tried out the spit roast feature on the BBQ for the second time.



Finely chopped speck and garlic mixed with butter, stuffed under the skin. 

Came out alright


Roast Spuds, onions, kumura and corn & carrots, plus gravely with tomatoes and heaps of garlic.

And what does the daughter do.... Make a wrap...

----------


## Rushy

What the hell is speck?

----------


## chrome

Last nights pulled pork off the barbecue is now a pork and potato pie

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> What the hell is speck?


 @Rushy, this one is Russian white speck. Basically pork fat thats been treated like bacon (salted, cured and smoked). No meat just fat.

In the chicken the butter melts quickly, but the speck renders over time, adding constant fat while it's cooking. 
And it tastes rather nice  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> @Rushy, this one is Russian white speck. Basically pork fat thats been treated like bacon (salted, cured and smoked). No meat just fat.
> 
> In the chicken the butter melts quickly, but the speck renders over time, adding constant fat while it's cooking. 
> And it tastes rather nice


Thanks.  Are you and yours all good?

----------


## Beaker

> Thanks.  Are you and yours all good?


Yeah all good. Getting cabin fever.....

----------


## Rushy

> Yeah all good. Getting cabin fever.....


Yeh it is a bit like that.  I am probably going to throw some clays around tomorrow.  Shotgunning should wake up the neighbourhood.

----------


## kukuwai

> Yeh it is a bit like that.  I am probably going to throw some clays around tomorrow.  Shotgunning should wake up the neighbourhood.


Great idea 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## hotbarrels

Had slow cooked pork ribs last night cooked in the pizza oven.  Unfortunately I forgot to take a photo.
Also did some home made bread.

----------


## Sarvo

I think prob better this Tread lock down too for a while 
Bit like the 2020 Stags Shot Thread

Or maybe I just getting too soft in my old age

----------


## dannyb

> I think prob better this Tread lock down too for a while 
> Bit like the 2020 Stags Shot Thread
> 
> Or maybe I just getting too soft in my old age


Ummm why ? Or am I missing something about this thread ?

----------


## dannyb

Tonight's dinner I have had some rabbit back legs in the freezer for a few months so decided yellow rabbit curry for dinner tonight.
Gotta let it simmer for a few hours then add coconut cream and it'll be good to go.
Progress pic so far.
Smells fantastic.

----------


## dannyb

Yum yum all done.

----------


## Beaker

Photo doesnt make it look that great, but Tasted it!

Scotch fillet, cut up, 20 cloves garlic rough chop, 1/4c soy sauce, 1/8 c Chinese cooking wine, sprinkle of Korean Red pepper flakes (or chilli), 3T miso paste and 2 T oil. Mix and leave alone for a hour(oh and some dehydrated dried mushrooms - could use fresh). Cook some pasta. Fry the living hell out of the whole meat mix (meat should be rare or just medium, will cook more before you eat it. ) . Add pasta. And a splash of black bean sauce. Eat.

----------


## veitnamcam

Veni shanks with roast spuds,kumara and pumpkin and real gravy.

----------


## hotbarrels

Venison eye fillet, pork and wild goat sausage, mashed potatoes, kumra chips and a salad, with a glass of home made mead.

----------


## veitnamcam

We have some pretty flash cooks in this forum  :Cool:

----------


## Chelsea

Slow cooked venison casserole for dinner, served with some garlic bread. I was a bit too lazy to try make some rolls.

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Venison eye fillet, pork and wild goat sausage, mashed potatoes, kumra chips and a salad, with a glass of home made mead.
> 
> Attachment 134329


Must of been a horse of a deer if that an eye fillet

----------


## veitnamcam

Smoked fish pie.

----------


## Rushy

My first wife used to make a cracker smoked fish pie.  She used to put sliced up boiled egg in it.  Love smoked fish pie.  Yours looks great.

----------


## Nick-D

> Veni shanks with roast spuds,kumara and pumpkin and real gravy.
> 
> Attachment 134328


Snap. 

Tried a different recipe, uses a garlic and chicken stock base for the sauce (seriously has 4 heads of garlic in it). One of the best gravies I have tasted.

Worth a crack

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan

> Smoked fish pie.
> Attachment 134490
> 
> Attachment 134491


Does it intentionally have a cock and balls scraped into it?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Does it intentionally have a cock and balls scraped into it?


Yes....Im farken bored.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

A whole porter house steak, 90% through the mincer. Grab a bit if it, add a heap of salt, mix, form patties 20mm thick, and leave in fridge for 3 hours, leave on bench for for 40 mins, add to bbq, turn a few times and add some cheese..... 

Quite nice  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Snap! we had burgers too.

----------


## Rushy

My daughter decided to put some of the many Feijoas that we have to good use and made her old man a Feijoa crumble. I have never had this before so can’t wait.

----------


## MSL

Wife made feijoa cake yesterday, bloody tasty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Tonight we have slow roasted venison shank.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 134693
> My daughter decided to put some of the many Feijoas that we have to good use and made her old man a Feijoa crumble. I have never had this before so cant wait.


That will be awesome  @Rushy ,Can also make cakes....like carrot cake but feijoas.

oops just saw @MSL post  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

As chief house bitch atm I am trying to mix it up a bit for meals.
Fish nuggets,snapper heavily seasoned in a beer batter with a salad.

----------


## bomber

Lambs Fry and Bacon on Kumara and Parsnip Mash, My Favorite..... not so much the lambs favorite anymore tho.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

> I think prob better this Tread lock down too for a while 
> Bit like the 2020 Stags Shot Thread
> 
> Or maybe I just getting too soft in my old age


Yea um,  we're still allowed to eat..

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Lambs Fry and Bacon on Kumara and Parsnip Mash, My Favorite..... not so much the lambs favorite anymore tho.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


looks bloody great! one of my favorite breakfasts....probably even go the bomber as well  :Thumbsup:

----------


## bomber

> looks bloody great! one of my favorite breakfasts....probably even go the bomber as well


Its lockdown who cares what you have for breakfast...a decent Bomber or Tui  ...shit I meant two not Tui

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

I love lambs fry and bacon.  There was a place down on the Auckland waterfront that made it with a whole grain mustard sauce as a breakfast dish.  It was bloody brilliant.

----------


## Dundee

Hare legs in the slow cooker.

----------


## bomber

> Hare legs in the slow cooker.
> Attachment 134723Attachment 134724Attachment 134725Attachment 134726


Mrs T s dinner looks awesome.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## hotbarrels

Venison shank Potjie cooked in the pizza oven.
Cross cut the shanks into neck chop size pieces, an onion, a tin of tomatoes, 5 rashes of bacon, carrots, spuds, couple of vegetable oxo cubes, a few spices, 2 table spoons of curry, 750ml water.  
4 hours in the pizza oven on a low heat.

Served with rice and some peas and corn.

Dang it was tasty!!  And there is enough for dinner tomorrow.

----------


## Dynastar27

Some ribs I cooked a couple of weeks ago 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Any spare?  I couldn’t help myself.

----------


## Hewie

Damn shanks make a tasty meal. When all that connective tissue breaks down they are just the best. All that bone marrow must add to the flavour too!

----------


## Chelsea

Rump steak, home fries and steamed vege with cheese sauce. Cheese sauce makes everything soooo good!

----------


## Sarvo

[QUOTE=Chelsea;976906]Rump steak, home fries and steamed vege with cheese sauce. Cheese sauce makes everything soooo good! 
Yes - presentation ala expertesa

----------


## veitnamcam

Wifey drowns everything in (packet) cheese sauce....not a fan.

----------


## Chelsea

> Wifey drowns everything in (packet) cheese sauce....not a fan.


No!!!!!! Can’t beat made from scratch

----------


## veitnamcam

> No!!!!!! Can’t beat made from scratch


Yeah yea I know  :TT TT:  :TT TT:  :TT TT:

----------


## dannyb

Crispy skin North Canterbury mallards for dinner tonight....kids proclaim best dinner ever (well at least till next best dinner).
Bittersweet as that was my last lot of breasts till I can shoot some more.....

----------


## veitnamcam

> Crispy skin North Canterbury mallards for dinner tonight....kids proclaim best dinner ever (well at least till next best dinner).
> Bittersweet as that was my last lot of breasts till I can shoot some more.....
> Attachment 134903


Hell yeah that looks the tits!

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

Here’s my pudding zucchini chocolate muffin,stewed peaches and custard haven’t had custard for years yummy,none for mr Dundee lol

----------


## dannyb

> Here’s my pudding zucchini chocolate muffin,stewed peaches and custard haven’t had custard for years yummy,none for mr Dundee lolAttachment 134928


 @Dundee would only ruin it with watties anyway  :Grin:

----------


## Hewie

Mexican venison and black beans - plenty of chipotle peppers in adobo sauce. Served on rice with charred corn kernels, diced capsicum, and guacamole. Before and after cooking:

----------


## Beaker

Lunch... 

Before heat - 

After heat -

----------


## Rushy

Frittata?  Do you do deliveries?

----------


## Beaker

> Frittata?  Do you do deliveries?


Yes and no  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Yes and no


Good to see that I am maintaining my average for being right about half of the time.

----------


## Projects

Was out doing some essential firewood on a local farm. Good patch of watercress, picked up some bones on the way home. Wife and kids love it! Just enough left for my lunch tomorrow.

----------


## Mr Browning

Venison Burgers cooked on the George Foreman grill. So much better than they looked.

----------


## bomber

No KFC so made my own secret herbs and spices....
Kumara fries and fry bread..

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## hotbarrels

The pizza oven has been continuously fired since Thursday last week (lock down day 1).  It only takes a couple of pieces of wood to keep it ticking over at 150-200degC with the door plug in place.

Tonight was the first night cooking PIZZA.

----------


## NRT

Pizza ovens rule bucket list 

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## tamamutu

[We had the same tonight, a smoked fat trout fish pie, it was pretty ballsy too with the whole boiled eggs , but an unphallic version.=veitnamcam;974593]Smoked fish pie.
Attachment 134490

Attachment 134491[/QUOTE]

----------


## Sarvo

Camp re heat
Don't tell Taxinda

----------


## Sarvo

Looks not flash
But tel you what 
Tastes bloody good

Broken up Sweet Peppers stuffed with Pork mince
Fresh home bread on top
But no Stags roaring

----------


## Mr Browning

> The pizza oven has been continuously fired since Thursday last week (lock down day 1).  It only takes a couple of pieces of wood to keep it ticking over at 150-200degC with the door plug in place.
> 
> Tonight was the first night cooking PIZZA.


Outstanding result, you must be happy with that.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker

> No KFC so made my own secret herbs and spices....
> Kumara fries and fry bread..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Spill on the recipe....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Spill on the recipe....


From the Colonel

Mix with two cups of white flour.

​2⁄3 tablespoon salt
​1⁄2 tablespoon thyme
​1⁄2 tablespoon basil
​1⁄3 tablespoon oregano
1 tablespoon celery salt
1 tablespoon black pepper
1 tablespoon dry mustard
4 tablespoon paprika
2 tablespoon garlic salt
3 tablespoon white pepper

----------


## Projects

This is the recipe i have saved on my phone too try. Said to be found in a scrap book of the colonels second wife. If someone has a chance to try it, let us know how it tastes.

THE ORIGINAL 11 SPICES SECRET RECIPE?

(As published in The Chicago Tribune)

Prep: 30 minutes
Soak: 20-30 minutes
Cook: 15-18 minutes
Makes: 4 servings


Ingredients
2 cups all-purpose flour
2/3 tablespoon salt
1/2 tablespoon dried thyme leaves
1/2 tablespoon dried basil leaves
1/3 tablespoon dried oregano leaves
1 tablespoon celery salt
1 tablespoon ground black pepper
1 tablespoon dried mustard
4 tablespoons paprika
2 tablespoons garlic salt
1 tablespoon ground ginger
3 tablespoons ground white pepper
1 cup buttermilk
1 egg, beaten
1 chicken, cut up, the breast pieces cut in half for more even frying
Expeller-pressed canola oil

Method

1.Mix the flour in a bowl with all the herbs and spices; set aside.

2.*Mix the buttermilk and egg together in a separate bowl until combined. Soak the chicken in the buttermilk mixture at room temperature, 20-30 minutes.

3.*Remove chicken from the buttermilk, allowing excess to drip off. Dip the chicken pieces in the herb-spice-flour mixture to coat all sides, shaking off excess. Allow to sit on a rack over a baking sheet, 20 minutes.

4.*Meanwhile, heat about 3 inches of the oil in a large Dutch oven (or similar heavy pot with high sides) over medium-high heat to 350 degrees (175C). (Use a deep-frying thermometer to check the temperature.) When temperature is reached, lower the heat to medium to maintain it at 350. Fry 3 or 4 pieces at a time, being careful not to crowd the pot. Fry until medium golden brown, turning once, 15-18 minutes. Transfer chicken pieces to a baking sheet covered with paper towels. Allow the oil to return to temperature before adding more chicken. Repeat with remaining chicken.

----------


## Sarvo

I got the end of the eye fillet - beef not Veni
The Horse Raddish would kill/scare any Virus the fuck back to China or USA Bio lab for sure

----------


## bomber

Chinese takeaway....not convinced its Peking Duck tho..

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Hahahaha 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam



----------


## Shearer

Wild pork pies tonight.

----------


## Rushy

Three is a bit greedy.  Mind you I would give them a good nudge.

----------


## Shearer

Fair call. They weren't all for me though. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## dannyb

Not dinner, but pudding 
Waffle bowl with French vanilla ice cream topped with chopped walnuts and maple syrup....sometimes it's the simple things

----------


## Beaker

> Attachment 135237
> 
> Attachment 135238


That looks fantastic. 

And I'm just about at the stage that I'm going to pay/buy some fresh fish... 
Its amazing what you take for granted - ie I feel like fish for dinner, go fishing, catch enough for dinner, go home, eat. 
Apart from some kingfish, I have prawns and that's it for seafood. This lock down is hurting in many ways. Lesson learnt, may need to freeze a few feeds going forward.

----------


## veitnamcam

> That looks fantastic. 
> 
> And I'm just about at the stage that I'm going to pay/buy some fresh fish... 
> Its amazing what you take for granted - ie I feel like fish for dinner, go fishing, catch enough for dinner, go home, eat. 
> Apart from some kingfish, I have prawns and that's it for seafood. This lock down is hurting in many ways. Lesson learnt, may need to freeze a few feeds going forward.


Yea I never used to have much in the freezer either as I could always go out and get more but I did a bit of hoarding the last few trips out.

----------


## Beaker

So tried the KFC recipe from above...
Didnt have half of the herbs, so a bit of.... Well actually nothing like the above  :Have A Nice Day:  

Soak chicken in milk and youguit and a egg, for about 3 hours. 

2 C flour, 2 T salt, 3 T pappereka, 3T garlic powder, 1t chilli powder, 1t 'magic dust' spice mix, 1T ginger powder, 1T black pepper powder. 

Coat chicken. Leave on rack for 15 mins. Shake off

Cook in oil. 

So, no deep fryer, electric wok - 


Final product - 


Sort of kfc'ish..... Needed more salt and chilli. But over all OK.

----------


## veitnamcam

Looks better than greasy ol kfc.

----------


## Beaker

> Looks better than greasy ol kfc.


Certainly wasn't greasy  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

5 hours in a dry rub.
5hours hot smoking and adding glaze last 2 hours.

----------


## Rushy

Yum!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yum!


Yep was pretty good Rushy, must have had a bbq malfunction at some point just after a check and dropped temp (burners feked and blow out when on low) so was more just done rather than falling off the bone done but the rub and glaze was delicious !

----------


## bomber

> So tried the KFC recipe from above...
> Didnt have half of the herbs, so a bit of.... Well actually nothing like the above  
> 
> Soak chicken in milk and youguit and a egg, for about 3 hours. 
> 
> 2 C flour, 2 T salt, 3 T pappereka, 3T garlic powder, 1t chilli powder, 1t 'magic dust' spice mix, 1T ginger powder, 1T black pepper powder. 
> 
> Coat chicken. Leave on rack for 15 mins. Shake off
> 
> ...


Soak in buttermilk next time 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> 5 hours in a dry rub.
> 5hours hot smoking and adding glaze last 2 hours.
> 
> Attachment 135339
> 
> Attachment 135340
> 
> Attachment 135342
> 
> Attachment 135343


Wheres the recipe ya hold out?

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Soak in buttermilk next time 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


And up the black and white pepper to a tablespoon.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Wheres the recipe ya hold out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


Actually, this.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Wheres the recipe ya hold out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


Recipes are bad cos next time you do it you dont have half the ingredients.

Rub = 8 parts sugar. raw or brown best but whatever ya have....even honey will do but extra messy.
          3 parts salt, any salt will do dont be fussy but I use coarse sea salt.
          1 part spice, anything you think will be good in there. bit of mixed spice,lots of cracked pepper,lots of smoked paprika,bit of chilli flakes and 4 or 5 other things I found in the cupboard.

Glaze.

Mostly Cullys ribnchicken sauce/glaze but also added a fair bit of tobasco and a dirty smoky mustard sauce and a smoky hickory sauce and some lemon juice to thin it a bit.

----------


## R93

I cold smoke my ribs when doing cheese or something else for a few hrs. Vacuum pack them and put in fridge for a few days. 
Make a similar dry rub to you. Rub it on the morning I'm gunna cook them.
Make my glaze/sauce using Glasseye creek sauce as a base. Add  american mustard a splash of bourbon, maple syrup, anchovies and a bit of garlic and reduce it all over a bit over heat.

Put ribs in pressure cooker with apple juice and a splash of apple cider vinegar. Done in 25 mins plus pressure time.
Put em on a rack and brush glaze on and brush a few more times with the glaze while in the oven. Finish in the oven to caramelize the glaze for 10-15  mins.

Fall off the bone tender everytime.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## erniec

> This is the recipe i have saved on my phone too try. Said to be found in a scrap book of the colonels second wife. If someone has a chance to try it, let us know how it tastes.
> 
> THE ORIGINAL 11 SPICES SECRET RECIPE?
> 
> (As published in The Chicago Tribune)
> 
> Prep: 30 minutes
> Soak: 20-30 minutes
> Cook: 15-18 minutes
> ...


A quick cheat is to use five spice.

Sent from my SM-J530Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> I cold smoke my ribs when doing cheese or something else for a few hrs. Vacuum pack them and put in fridge for a few days. 
> Make a similar dry rub to you. Rub it on the morning I'm gunna cook them.
> Make my glaze/sauce using Glasseye creek sauce as a base. Add  american mustard a splash of bourbon, maple syrup, anchovies and a bit of garlic and reduce it all over a bit over heat.
> 
> Put ribs in pressure cooker with apple juice and a splash of apple cider vinegar. Done in 25 mins plus pressure time.
> Put em on a rack and brush glaze on and brush a few more times with the glaze while in the oven. Finish in the oven to caramelize the glaze for 10-15  mins.
> 
> Fall off the bone tender everytime.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


Yea the glasseye creek sauce is great.... wifey hasn't gotten any from the supy for quite a while tho....must get her onto that.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Yea the glasseye creek sauce is great.... wifey hasn't gotten any from the supy for quite a while tho....must get her onto that.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


I love the stuff but not so much with venison funnily enough.
I like my venison with just salt n pepper mostly but if I change it up, I like to add a spicy fruit sauce.




Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> I love the stuff but not so much with venison funnily enough.
> I like my venison with just salt n pepper mostly but if I change it up, I like to add a spicy fruit sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


Me too....occasionally I will marinade steak for a change but pretty much garlic and herb salt is my go to on venison steak no sauce.....if I was to add one to a steak it would be tobasco or another thin hotsauce that compliments not covers the flavor.

----------


## mrs dundee

> So tried the KFC recipe from above...
> Didnt have half of the herbs, so a bit of.... Well actually nothing like the above  
> 
> Soak chicken in milk and youguit and a egg, for about 3 hours. 
> 
> 2 C flour, 2 T salt, 3 T pappereka, 3T garlic powder, 1t chilli powder, 1t 'magic dust' spice mix, 1T ginger powder, 1T black pepper powder. 
> 
> Coat chicken. Leave on rack for 15 mins. Shake off
> 
> ...


Beaker that chicken looks delicious,way better doesnt look greasy I must try that one day

----------


## mrs dundee

This is what we having tonight for our tea roast rabbit and some chicken legs looks yummy as wait til it’s cooked even better I put more pics up later

----------


## Gibo

Hope you are all well @mrs dundee

----------


## dannyb

Lunch today was pancake mushroom pie.
Basically make pancake batter and use pancakes as pastry for said pie
Filling was mushrooms, onions and garlic reduced in butter and cream.
Now I'm not one for meals that don't contain meat but this was sen fucking sational

----------


## Beaker

Prawn and scollop noodles.
Cooked by the 7yr daughter. 



Bugger all help from me, was great - sat back, had a beer and then ate  :Have A Nice Day:  Tasted good to.

----------


## mrs dundee

Hi Gibo I’m all good thanks,just abit full now we had roast rabbit and chicken legs very tasty I must say with roasted pumpkin and spuds and the veggies of course spring onions and silverbeet and mixed veggies yummy as.

----------


## R93

> Hi Gibo Im all good thanks,just abit full now we had roast rabbit and chicken legs very tasty I must say with roasted pumpkin and spuds and the veggies of course spring onions and silverbeet and mixed veggies yummy as.Attachment 135492


Now show your mans plate....go on I dare ya

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Lunch today was pancake mushroom pie.
> Basically make pancake batter and use pancakes as pastry for said pie
> Filling was mushrooms, onions and garlic reduced in butter and cream.
> Now I'm not one for meals that don't contain meat but this was sen fucking sational 
> 
> Attachment 135488


That is a interesting idea. I'm going to try it - but maybe with some meat  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> That is a interesting idea. I'm going to try it - but maybe with some meat


And gravy.  Lots of rich gravy.

----------


## dannyb

> That is a interesting idea. I'm going to try it - but maybe with some meat


The temptation to add bacon was high but I resisted this time as I'm a fiend for mushroom pie and I had an excess supply of mushrooms.
Here's a tip save some of the pancake batter and use it to seal the top onto the base.
And use your pie dish to trace around for the top so it's a good fit.

----------


## Shearer

Started a trend VC :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mrs dundee

> Now show your mans plate....go on I dare ya
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


lol u know what that will be like covered in his favourite sauce

----------


## Mrs Beeman

Venison casserole for tonight's dinner with home grown broad beans, potato and kumara mash. Even the 5 and 7 year grandies cleaned their plates. We have the grandies and daddy for the next few weeks while mum is doing her nurse duties for COVID-19. They eat most things but always seem to be hungry.

----------


## Beaker

> Venison casserole for tonight's dinner with home grown broad beans, potato and kumara mash. Even the 5 and 7 year grandies cleaned their plates. We have the grandies and daddy for the next few weeks while mum is doing her nurse duties for COVID-19. They eat most things but always seem to be hungry. ��Attachment 135635


Love it - apart from the broad beans :Sick: 

Those little things are one of the 4 most horrible things on earth. 

The rest looks and sounds fantastic!  :Omg:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Love it - apart from the broad beans
> 
> Those little things are one of the 4 most horrible things on earth. 
> 
> The rest looks and sounds fantastic!


My missus would agree with you on the broad beans but I love them.

----------


## Rushy

I come back from my walk this morning and my missus is getting all industrious 

Making dark chocolate covered marshmallow Easter eggs.

----------


## Beaker

Not dinner, but daughter and me made some hot cross buns and a loaf of bread....
The buns were crossless (apart from token 1), and current free  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## chrome

Just put these on.
 Will add mac and cheese in a couple of hours

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Mate they look the biz but I do like the fruit in them.  I just ate one of Jac’s marshmallow eggs.  The fucking best I have ever had.

----------


## Beaker

> Mate they look the biz but I do like the fruit in them.  I just ate one of Jac’s marshmallow eggs.  The fucking best I have ever had.


Delivery's?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Delivery's?


Mate they are going fast.  I had four of them yesterday.  When this whole thing is behind us I reckon we need to arrange a day of plinking down on my range and spit roast that sheep of Ryan’s. We won’t need chocolate marshmallow eggs but some mint sauce would be useful.

----------


## Beaker

> Mate they are going fast.  I had four of them yesterday.  When this whole thing is behind us I reckon we need to arrange a day of plinking down on my range and spit roast that sheep of Ryan’s. We won’t need chocolate marshmallow eggs but some mint sauce would be useful.


I'm in for that!

----------


## Beaker

Pork belly



Five spice powder and salt and pepper on meat side. Dry skin and prick all over with point of knife. Rub over with vinager. Cover in 3-5mm of rock salt. 


Cook for hour at 180 c. 
Then rub salt off. Get rid of tin foil. Back in under grill on a low rack for 30mins.



THE best crackle on pork belly.

----------


## Rushy

Excellent result.  You gotta love Pork Belly.

----------


## veitnamcam

Green curry snapper on brown rice.

----------


## Shearer

> Pork belly
> 
> Attachment 135862
> 
> Five spice powder and salt and pepper on meat side. Dry skin and prick all over with point of knife. Rub over with vinager. Cover in 3-5mm of rock salt. 
> Attachment 135863
> 
> Cook for hour at 180 c. 
> Then rub salt off. Get rid of tin foil. Back in under grill on a low rack for 30mins.
> ...


Awesome. Mrs Shearer is especially impressed.

----------


## Dreamer

Chamois stew



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

The missus got creative again this afternoon. Not sure about the crosses.

----------


## Beaker

> Attachment 135884
> The missus got creative again this afternoon. Not sure about the crosses.


Can't like that, it has black spots in it...  :Wink:

----------


## Chelsea

Roasted venison rump with the extras, minus the spuds for me. I roasted the venison in a oven bag and used the continental roast lamb seasoning, 160’ for 2 hours and came out incredibly tender. It was a 2.5kg roast so plenty leftover for lunches

----------


## 2Quack

Lockdown equals no wicked wings, Lockdown equals lots of time spent gazing out window wishing I could eat wicked wings, while gazing out said window I spied a Hare ....... Hmmmmm spicy southern fried Hare could be the go !!!!!............. 

It was !!!!!

----------


## kukuwai

Hahaha....as a kid mum always fed us rabbit done like that....she called it Kentucky fried rabbit.....very tasty 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## 2Quack

Normally slow cook all the hares or rabbits i shoot, but this was a revelation ...... so delicious, hopefully can still bag some quackers this year...... not confident though as they would be great done this way

----------


## Beaker

Dip.

Onion soup mix and can reduced cream. 9 - not 8 or 10, 9 - marinated mussels cut up small, and about 3 T of the juice. 
Leave for 3 hours in fridge.... Bloody great!!!



Accompanied by a rum, and you tube - young bloods (fishing). Bloody great end to the day

----------


## Beaker

Oh and to those that know me, all this lock down food, doing bugger all - I'm still a 32in waste...

----------


## Rushy

> Oh and to those that know me, all this lock down food, doing bugger all - I'm still a 32in waste... ��


You can’t fatten a racing sardine

----------


## R93

> Oh and to those that know me, all this lock down food, doing bugger all - I'm still a 32in waste...


Bullshit?!? I'm a 33-34  and could use you as a belt 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

Feeling rich tonight and lashed out on a home cut Beef Rib Eye (Scotch Fillet)
Buckwheat and the good old kill all Virus's and bugs - homemade   Horse (kicker) Radish

----------


## Beaker

> Bullshit?!? I'm a 33-34  and could use you as a belt 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


That's 32in around the waist, not your forehead.

----------


## R93

> That's 32in around the waist, not your forehead.


Fair enough. But you must have had a ton of stuff rammed up your skinny ass to bulge your hips out.   

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Ciabarta (spelling)

Bread seems to be the thing to make in lock down, so here's a half sour Ciabarta.... From yesterday



Was alright to.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sarvo

Ciabatta Bread is our fav too now
Bang out 3 or 4 a week

----------


## Angus_A

Typical Easter fare, lamb leg (med well), roast spuds and taro, buttered peas, roast brussel sprouts, gravy and mint jelly. Gonna be leftovers for the next month i expect.

----------


## Rushy

Now that is some fine looking winter fare right there Angus.

----------


## Steve123

> Typical Easter fare, lamb leg (med well), roast spuds and taro, buttered peas, roast brussel sprouts, gravy and mint jelly. Gonna be leftovers for the next month i expect.
> Attachment 136050


Looks good but why taro?
Kumara's way tastier.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Angus_A

> Looks good but why taro?
> Kumara's way tastier.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


I just felt like it to be honest lol.

----------


## Chelsea

Pork ribs, fries and salad tonight followed by hot custard and ice cream

----------


## Beaker

Lamb shanks and shoulder chops, with mashed potato's & kumera (heaps of butter in them...)


Got to be the best I've made. 
Unfortunate thing though, the recipe was stand in the cupboard and throw stuff in the slow cooker - and I can't really rember what or how much I threw....

----------


## Rushy

> Lamb shanks and shoulder chops, with mashed potato's & kumera (heaps of butter in them...)
> Attachment 136551
> 
> Got to be the best I've made. 
> Unfortunate thing though, the recipe was stand in the cupboard and throw stuff in the slow cooker - and I can't really rember what or how much I threw....


That is always the way.

----------


## Sarvo

Beet Borscht Soup  with Salo Pork
Quick easy dinner

----------


## Moa Hunter

Are you expecting to be taken away to prison, and preparing yourself Sarvo ? There can be no other explanation for someone consuming Borscht

----------


## Chelsea

Running low on supplies so whipped up some French toast tonight. Starting to get a bit desperate to fill the freezer

----------


## Stocky

A few Vension dinners lately. Cheesy Cauli and Pasties, and a classic venison roast.

----------


## NRT

Those pasties look the biz

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

@veitnamcam  Can't wait to catch a few fresh ones 

Looks like level 3 will be non motorised so might have to row my dingy  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Didn't have time or energy to do full on peking duck, so was just a roasted duck, with a soy sauce, maple syrup covering.





Followed up with chocolate self saucing pud, with ice cream. 


Plating wasn't a strong point tonight.....

----------


## Shearer

Leftover pie tonight.
Slow cooked pork, potato/pumpkin mash and peas, topped with home grown tomatoes. (Who said you couldn't grow tomatoes in the mountains :Grin: )

----------


## Pixie Z

I made pie tonight too! Veni, mushroom & red wine. Browned off the garlic & onion, mushies, carrot & veni in the pan, then popped into a pot with a bottle of red wine, a little stock, and seasoning, and left to simmer and reduce for about an hour. A little cornflour added at the end just to thicken into a nice saucey gravy.

----------


## Beaker

> I made pie tonight too! Veni, mushroom & red wine. Browned off the garlic & onion, mushies, carrot & veni in the pan, then popped into a pot with a bottle of red wine, a little stock, and seasoning, and left to simmer and reduce for about an hour. A little cornflour added at the end just to thicken into a nice saucey gravy.
> Attachment 136726Attachment 136727Attachment 136728


Oh hell yeah!

----------


## Sarvo

Who said Scallops need to be eaten fresh
These ones must of been in Freezer 2 + years and sweet and juicy
Blue Cod -  pic looks like over done but it was perfect moist

----------


## Friwi

I like the knife ;-)

----------


## MB

Scallop fritters last night. As per mussel fritters, but we didn't have any mussels and we did have scallops! They weren't in the freezer for 2 years, but since the beginning of this season and all good 👍

----------


## veitnamcam

Left overs tonight too.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> I like the knife ;-)


20 years old too
Fork more history - and a proper basted

----------


## chrome

Bit  of beef chile on the barby today
Little bit of pohutakawa smoke

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dreamer

Gave @Beaker pork belly a go last night. The crackling doesnt look quite as good but it still tasted bloody great!! 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Gave @Beaker pork belly a go last night. The crackling doesn’t look quite as good but it still tasted bloody great!! 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks good!
The trick is not to deep on the pricking.  

Here's where I got the idea from - 
https://www.recipetineats.com/chines...py-pork-belly/

----------


## R93

> Looks good!
> The trick is not to deep on the pricking.


Wouldn't think you would ever have that problem

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Wouldn't think you would ever have that problem
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Ha ha ha ha. Innuendo (as it were).

----------


## Beaker

> Wouldn't think you would ever have that problem
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Its how you do it...….

----------


## veitnamcam

Rabbit done kfc popcorn chicken style with potato and gravy.




Really really good, thanks to whoever it was who posted the kfc spice recipe.

----------


## Pixie Z

> Gave @Beaker pork belly a go last night. The crackling doesn’t look quite as good but it still tasted bloody great!!


As long as it tastes bloody great who cares what it looks like... I'm happy to leave the fancy plating to those 'influencer' folks  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Got back from my walk and decided that I would rustle up a little country fare for dinner.
Firstly I browned some onion and mushrooms in butter and extra virgin (because they are always handy) olive oil.

Next I browned some cubed venison cuts in butter and oil and when done I added a little red wine and some Italian herbs.

Then into a casserole dish with some spuds, carrots and beans.  Added a little stock cube and some vegetable stock.

Into the oven on a low heat for the rest of the day.  Should be bloody beauty mate.

----------


## Rushy

She turned out to be a cracker.

I scoffed the bugger!

----------


## veitnamcam

> She turned out to be a cracker.
> Attachment 137157
> I scoffed the bugger!


Ya didnt make enough for breakfast on toast and tomorrow nights tea!

----------


## kukuwai

We busted out a good old classic for pudding tonight 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Ya didnt make enough for breakfast on toast and tomorrow nights tea!


I have kept enough for the toast tomorrow.  As long as the missus doesn’t get there first.

----------


## Beaker

> I have kept enough for the toast tomorrow.  As long as the missus doesn’t get there first.


Second heating is the best eating  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Nick-D

Nothing like a good venny shank

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

> Rabbit done kfc popcorn chicken style with potato and gravy.
> Attachment 137058
> 
> Attachment 137059
> 
> Really really good, thanks to whoever it was who posted the kfc spice recipe.


. Oh yum thats looks tasty,must try that one day

----------


## dannyb

> Nothing like a good venny shank
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Looks a bit under done  :Slow:   :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> This is the recipe i have saved on my phone too try. Said to be found in a scrap book of the colonels second wife. If someone has a chance to try it, let us know how it tastes.
> 
> THE ORIGINAL 11 SPICES SECRET RECIPE?
> 
> (As published in The Chicago Tribune)
> 
> Prep: 30 minutes
> Soak: 20-30 minutes
> Cook: 15-18 minutes
> ...


This one @mrs dundee , its a lot of stuff but is really close to KFC batter/spice.
Wife is a KFC lover and she was really surprised how close/good it was.

Thanks @Projects 

Tho for the popcorn rabbit I only deep fried for 3 min per batch and put them in oven on 180 on paper towels while cooking next lots and just did the last batch about 5 min.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Projects

No problems   @veitnamcam glad someone gave it a crack. I've been meaning to get the wife to pick all the spices next time atbthe supermarket so i could try it. I also need a thermometer as i dont do a lot of deep frying.

How'd the UFB (Unlucky Fried Bunny) taste?Wow the spice/coating looks like the real deal.

----------


## veitnamcam

> No problems   @veitnamcam glad someone gave it a crack. I've been meaning to get the wife to pick all the spices next time atbthe supermarket so i could try it. I also need a thermometer as i dont do a lot of deep frying.
> 
> How'd the UFB (Unlucky Fried Bunny) taste?Wow the spice/coating looks like the real deal.


Like chicken  :Grin:  :Grin: 
It was really good and tender but it was small bits and I removed any sinu from them, It was hind quarters and backstraps of two extreamly fat young orchard rabbits so that no doubt helped.

----------


## veitnamcam

Gumbo!
Never made or eaten it before but Im calling it a win.
Snapper and Tuatua meat from the freezer.
Chillis from the garden.
 "Crab meat" and prawns from the supey.
Home made wholemeal sourdough bread.

----------


## Rushy

> Gumbo!
> Never made or eaten it before but Im calling it a win.
> Snapper and Tuatua meat from the freezer.
> Chillis from the garden.
>  "Crab meat" and prawns from the supey.
> Home made wholemeal sourdough bread.
> Attachment 137296


I have eaten Gumbo in New Orleans and a number of other places in the south of the USA VC.  Send up a four litre pack of yours and I will give you an honest comparison to the real deal.  Serious offer. Ha ha ha ha

----------


## veitnamcam

> I have eaten Gumbo in New Orleans and a number of other places in the south of the USA VC.  Send up a four litre pack of yours and I will give you an honest comparison to the real deal.  Serious offer. Ha ha ha ha


I could do that...got at least 4 liters left.

----------


## Beaker

> I have eaten Gumbo in New Orleans and a number of other places in the south of the USA VC.  Send up a four litre pack of yours and I will give you an honest comparison to the real deal.  Serious offer. Ha ha ha ha


Send 2 VC, I'll offer up another opinion  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Send 2 VC, I'll offer up another opinion


I had to make it mild so the family would eat it ...I recon you would want at least a couple of these in there.

----------


## Beaker

> I had to make it mild so the family would eat it ...I recon you would want at least a couple of these in there.
> Attachment 137311


Lol. 
Maybe only 1 at the moment - inlaws have been here for 4 months and don't do hot, so most meals aren't chilli hot. 
The other day I had enough, so cooked myself a feed of spag Bol. And hit it with the old usual (maybe my memory is getting bad) of spice. Bloody hell, I nearly took my own head off!!!
I think my tolerance has gone way down.   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Lol. 
> Maybe only 1 at the moment - inlaws have been here for 4 months and don't do hot, so most meals aren't chilli hot. 
> The other day I had enough, so cooked myself a feed of spag Bol. And hit it with the old usual (maybe my memory is getting bad) of spice. Bloody hell, I nearly took my own head off!!!
> I think my tolerance has gone way down.


Yep it does that....mine is low too.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Yes second grade, but couldn't find firsts, in the jail break run (supermarket) today.... AND they taste fantastic!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yes second grade, but couldn't find firsts, in the jail break run (supermarket) today.... AND they taste fantastic!!! Attachment 137316


Price?

----------


## Beaker

> Price?


Sorry mate, don't know. 

They are the first bluffs I've seen in maybe a year? I just grabbed them. No price on it and I didn't grab the recept....
Probably shit loads......  :Oh Noes:

----------


## MSL

Wild pork backstrap defrosting on the bench, what should I do with it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Friwi

Tuna in a reduced butter and fresh orange juice sauce with brocoli and sourdough bread to wipe the sauce.

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 137339
> 
> Tuna in a reduced butter and fresh orange juice sauce with brocoli and sourdough bread to wipe the sauce.


It is good to see someone that eats a decent serving of vegetables .  It doesnt escape me that there are probably more vegetables on your plate than Dundee has eaten in his whole life.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Wild pork backstrap defrosting on the bench, what should I do with it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.pork.co.nz/recipes/pork-steak/

----------


## Bullers243

A Kiwi classic,roast wild pork chops and veges.

----------


## bomber

Fired up the Aussie Pig, and made nachos, primo clear night.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Trout caught on the 16th of March

Battered with home made chips

Add the red stuff

----------


## NRT

The Dundee spray fuck yeah taste buds  it's the Watties or nothing.

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

That's the last two i had in the freezer fellas but I see 'snorkling' is OK in level 3 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Lamb shanks and lamb ribs in the slow cooker, mashed spud with close to a pound of real butter  :Have A Nice Day:  (not really, but heaps)



And yes, brocoli and carrots were added.....

----------


## MSL

Lamb leg with garlic butter packed into the cuts, bloody good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dreamer

A wee treat tonight 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Attachment 10724
> 
> Home made venison sausages and bacon, fuck yeah


Looks a little rude/phallic???

----------


## Sarvo

> A wee treat tonight 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Top marks
Excellent

----------


## Sarvo

> Lamb leg with garlic butter packed into the cuts, bloody good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not bad for a big foot
Actually looks bloody awesome

----------


## veitnamcam

Slow cooked goat hind quarters with gravy and mint sauce.

----------


## R93

More of a snack than dinner. Cold smoked wild salmon. Used apple wood this time.
Basted with real Maple Syrup prior to putting in smoker.
I reckon it is my best batch so far but to be fair it's almost a year since I done my last batch so I have no recent bias

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

That would go great with a Waikato.   Ha ha ha ha

----------


## kukuwai

> More of a snack than dinner. Cold smoked wild salmon. Used apple wood this time.
> Basted with real Maple Syrup prior to putting in smoker.
> I reckon it is my best batch so far but to be fair it's almost a year since I done my last batch so I have no recent bias
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


That looks amazing Well done!!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> More of a snack than dinner. Cold smoked wild salmon. Used apple wood this time.
> Basted with real Maple Syrup prior to putting in smoker.
> I reckon it is my best batch so far but to be fair it's almost a year since I done my last batch so I have no recent bias
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


Looks crap and I don't believe you - send me 2 packets and I'll provide a objective opinion. 
 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

I would if I caught it. I didnt catch one this season so only got a bit because I smoked it.
It is seriously good if I say so myself. My wife is my biggest critic and she polished off what I had left.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

Out style KFC
Moist beyond belief !!
With garden add on - salad grated Kohlrabi and a few other garden greens

----------


## Beaker

Pork ribs and chips....


Rather nice  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Swanny

Saturday night comfort food.
Backstrap pasta dish

----------


## bomber

Chicken Kebabs on the Pig....

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

Last night's dinner red deer back steak cooked to perfection  :Thumbsup:

----------


## RUMPY

> Last night's dinner red deer back steak cooked to perfection 
> 
> Attachment 138416
> 
> Attachment 138418


I reckon you needed another 23 seconds on each side, looks slightly under done.

----------


## dannyb

> I reckon you needed another 23 seconds on each side, looks slightly under done.


No such thing as under done only over done  :Thumbsup:  I like it rare

----------


## MSL

Id eat it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

> I’d eat it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One look at ya would confirm that! 

Nice work @dannyb

----------


## Beaker

Afternoon effort. Second tray of pork, prawn and shiitake mushroom, wonton and dumplings.



Had some of the dumpling ones for dinner. Right nice.

----------


## Nick-D

Few fresh fish feeds after getting the go ahead to dive.
Good old smoked Kahawai platter last night and fish and chips our style, crispy skin dory with twice cooked spuds

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> I reckon you needed another 23 seconds on each side, looks slightly under done.


Blasphemy!!!!! Off with his pee pee!!!

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Fuck McDonalds. This is a real burger and frys.

----------


## veitnamcam

Late home tonight family had chicken so I had this whopping great beef steak left over from a couple of nights ago.  :36 1 8:  :36 1 8:

----------


## Sarvo

I was told name but forgotten - something Russian :-)

----------


## Sarvo

> Afternoon effort. Second tray of pork, prawn and shiitake mushroom, wonton and dumplings.
> 
> Attachment 138516
> 
> Had some of the dumpling ones for dinner. Right nice.


I will have to remember to photo wifi's Russian Pelmeni next batch
Makes 200 per time
Last lot were spinach and cheese with Pork - yes !!!

----------


## Beaker

> I was told name but forgotten - something Russian :-)
> 
> Attachment 138850


That's a @Dundee T sauce coverage, but with cheese.   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> I was told name but forgotten - something Russian :-)
> 
> Attachment 138850


That looks a delicious artery clogger that should only be tackled by an “Expert” level eater.  Fortunately there are a few of us on this forum.

----------


## veitnamcam

Lamb chops for tea( why can't we buy mutton anymore? ) And then the star attraction Desert!


Guts em and wished I had another doz.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

I agree with you on the mutton front VC.  Chat up a sheep farmer and buy an animal on the hoof and butcher the bugger yourself.

----------


## Beaker

> Lamb chops for tea( why can't we buy mutton anymore? ) And then the star attraction Desert!
> 
> 
> Guts em and wished I had another doz.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Oh hell yeah  :Have A Nice Day: 


NZ Lamb chops/ribs, bluff oysters, West Coast SI whitebait, some peking duck and Barbados rum - if I was ever on death Row, I think that would be my last meal order. (maybe with dessert of a Asian female....  :Wink: )

----------


## Rushy

> Oh hell yeah 
> 
> 
> NZ Lamb chops/ribs, bluff oysters, West Coast SI whitebait, some peking duck and Barbados rum - if I was ever on death Row, I think that would be my last meal order. (maybe with dessert of a Asian female.... )


And for dessert?

----------


## Nick-D

Kingfish ceviche. Mmmmmm

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Kingfish ceviche. Mmmmmm
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Class act!

----------


## Beaker

This


Wrap, and add heat for bit. 
And it turns into this


It Tasted Much better than the photo looks. 

(just sliced ginger, green onions, salt n pepper, butter. 3-5 T water. Wrapped in grease proof paper, then tin foil to seal pan. Oven 220 deg C for 40mins. Was cooked just right. 44cm snapper)

----------


## kukuwai

Here goes dinner tonight fellas.....



Looks tasty 



Hope you have all had a great weekend 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Store brought chips and oysters, and home made panko crumbed self caught snapper.... 

The kids love this snapper. Both won't eat fish from a take away now....

----------


## veitnamcam

Last night's fresh crayfish with salt and peppered squid, spuds and salad.
Shit it was good.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pixie Z

Dinner last night was fresh Kahawai tacos! Bloody delicious after a good day out on the water. Tonight will be pan fried gurnard.

----------


## Beaker

So braved the outside world today and went into the office for a bit. My wife, although actually is a good cook, doesn't really like cooking. So my day got longer and then traffic also kicked in - and she was forced to cook dinner  :Have A Nice Day:  (OK, maybe I could have not had that last coffee, or read the news, and I would have missed the traffic....) 
I get home and dinner is done. 

Mongolian steamed noodles, lamb rib and vegie soup. 


Bloody brilliant! 
(just needed chilli...)

----------


## McNotty

Knocked over a couple of Rangitikei hates with the old man. Boned out and made into Rogan Josh with a small sliver of Carolina Reaper chilli from the hot house, finely diced and chucked in. Gave it a beautiful heat that wasn’t over powering.
Tasted exactly like a good goat curry.

----------


## Beaker

That curry looks fantastic @mcknotty

A mate gave me 3 reapers last week. Stuck them by the kitchen window, told the kids and mrs (the boy in particular as he does like chilli) - don't touch these ones.
2 days later, having soup for dinner. (long story, but have inlaws in my bubble, and she doesn't do spice) so the base soup is fine on salt and flavour but missing the hit of chilli that me and Mrs and kids are used to. So the Mrs cuts up half a reaper and fires it in her bowl.... Then the laughing begins - well everyone is laughing apart from her....  :Have A Nice Day:  
She is one that doesn't sweat, but there was a shin on her head. 
My very nicely cooled beer, suddenly evaporated. The boys water that was full also disopeared. 
Shit it was funny. 

To her credit, she finished the bowl, before the effects really got her.

----------


## McNotty

> That curry looks fantastic @mcknotty
> 
> A mate gave me 3 reapers last week. Stuck them by the kitchen window, told the kids and mrs (the boy in particular as he does like chilli) - don't touch these ones.
> 2 days later, having soup for dinner. (long story, but have inlaws in my bubble, and she doesn't do spice) so the base soup is fine on salt and flavour but missing the hit of chilli that me and Mrs and kids are used to. So the Mrs cuts up half a reaper and fires it in her bowl.... Then the laughing begins - well everyone is laughing apart from her....  
> She is one that doesn't sweat, but there was a shin on her head. 
> My very nicely cooled beer, suddenly evaporated. The boys water that was full also disopeared. 
> Shit it was funny. 
> 
> To her credit, she finished the bowl, before the effects really got her.


Thanks Beaker
They're bloody next level hot alright. The slither I chopped up would've been about 20mm long and 3 mm wide. Tiny haha but with such good effect. By no means a hot curry just a good warmth.

----------


## Sarvo

Struck a ripper Porterhouse - got it in a whole Vac pack peice 
One of the better had in recent times

----------


## Sarvo

Wifi had to settle for Salmon and leave the real meat for the boss  :Thumbsup:

----------


## bomber

Fresh Mallard Breast.
Served on Kumara Potato Mash 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Took out a new mortgage yesterday, and could just afford to buy enough Ox tails for 4 adults and 2 kids.... Bloody Heck they are expensive now days. In the slow cooker at lunch time for a afternoon cook. 
Also throw in a beef cheek.

Then today on low all day. 



Rather tasty  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Still trying to use up some snapper fillets in the freezer.
Was pretty bloody good for has been frozen fish.

----------


## Sarvo

I tell you what Cam - I just said to Wifi the other day after she cooked my 2 Cod that cost $20 each :-)
I reckon been frozen for a while tastes better.
Maybe some of the natural moistness is lost in freezer but then allows cooks added flavours etc to cook in better ???

----------


## Beaker

> Still trying to use up some snapper fillets in the freezer.
> Was pretty bloody good for has been frozen fish.
> Attachment 140897


Avocado???? Really???
The rest looks great

----------


## R93

> Avocado???? Really???
> The rest looks great


Heathen!!!

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nick-D

> I tell you what Cam - I just said to Wifi the other day after she cooked my 2 Cod that cost $20 each :-)
> I reckon been frozen for a while tastes better.
> Maybe some of the natural moistness is lost in freezer but then allows cooks added flavours etc to cook in better ???


Fresh fish is a bit of a misanoma. Most fish are better after a short aging period, frozen fish is the same. Way better texture and less watery. 

Frozen quality is greatly improved by vac packing. Most the high quality fish you eat in sushi shops etc has been frozen(albeit for hygene reasons)

Some fish are shithouse after freezing though, butter fish springs to mind. Turns to mush

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Fresh fish is a bit of a misanoma. Most fish are better after a short aging period, frozen fish is the same. Way better texture and less watery. 
> 
> Frozen quality is greatly improved by vac packing. Most the high quality fish you eat in sushi shops etc has been frozen(albeit for hygene reasons)
> 
> Some fish are shithouse after freezing though, butter fish springs to mind. Turns to mush
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


You nailed it
And yes some turn to absolute crap if frozen
We ate Snapper near 12 months from freeze (was a big fish but like 20lber) and it was perfect - better than day 1 out of water

----------


## veitnamcam

I am ex commercial fisherman and have eaten side by side chilled on ice "fresh" fish ranging from 0 hours threw to 14 days on ice in literally side by side taste tests.
I am pretty well versed in how white fish ages and how the flavor and texture changes with age.

As a now recreational only fisherman I do my best to iki and chill on salt ice asap.

I could write a whole long post on fish spoilage /storage and how it affects the product and I may do in the future.

For me tho with the species I mostly catch I prefer fresh even if it has been in the fridge a day or 3 with the exception of rig....its better frozen,it puffs up and is more soft and fluffy when deep fried.
 @Beaker avocado is vegos bacon....it is the best thing you can put in salad short of bacon.

----------


## Nick-D

> I am ex commercial fisherman and have eaten side by side chilled on ice "fresh" fish ranging from 0 hours threw to 14 days on ice in literally side by side taste tests.
> I am pretty well versed in how white fish ages and how the flavor and texture changes with age.
> 
> As a now recreational only fisherman I do my best to iki and chill on salt ice asap.
> 
> I could write a whole long post on fish spoilage /storage and how it affects the product and I may do in the future.
> 
> For me tho with the species I mostly catch I prefer fresh even if it has been in the fridge a day or 3 with the exception of rig....its better frozen,it puffs up and is more soft and fluffy when deep fried.
>  @Beaker avocado is vegos bacon....it is the best thing you can put in salad short of bacon.


Yeah all things equal I still prefer fresh to frozen too. But defo find texture better after time for the fish to set up. Easier to fillet too. 

Freezing definately still effects the flavour, But I think poor handling and storage practices give it the bad rep it gets. 

Had Gurnard burgers last night that was sat whole in the fridge for 2 days. Flesh was absolutely perfect. Seriously tasty. 

I've been doing similar tests mucking around with aging over summer. Have found that you need different times for different fish. Found with fattier fish I like to let them rest longer. Kingfish etc. Will change the time depending on if I stone shot the fish also, have noticed big differences in both texture and flavour. Have half the bits for a humidity  controlled cabinet here, need to finish it off try some longer ageing 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yeah all things equal I still prefer fresh to frozen too. But defo find texture better after time for the fish to set up. Easier to fillet too. 
> 
> Freezing definately still effects the flavour, But I think poor handling and storage practices give it the bad rep it gets. 
> 
> Had Gurnard burgers last night that was sat whole in the fridge for 2 days. Flesh was absolutely perfect. Seriously tasty. 
> 
> I've been doing similar tests mucking around with aging over summer. Have found that you need different times for different fish. Found with fattier fish I like to let them rest longer. Kingfish etc. Will change the time depending on if I stone shot the fish also, have noticed big differences in both texture and flavour. Have half the bits for a humidity  controlled cabinet here, need to finish it off try some longer ageing 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Definitely bad handeling gives frozen a bad rep.

Most important thing is to maintain  the cold chain, once cold keep cold, allowing it to warm up then chilling again destroys texture and flavor almost worse than doing nothing at all.

----------


## kotuku

Im in heaven,Im in heaven after a bloody satisfying day building my mancave,that delightful character smiffy delivered a wee bag of plump westcoast parrie breast.said fresh food is marinating in my "Iforget"marinade before being stirfry and veges!
Id suspect with my ales too im in for a bloody gourmet evening!!

----------


## kotuku

> Im in heaven,Im in heaven after a bloody satisfying day building my mancave,that delightful character smiffy delivered a wee bag of plump westcoast parrie breast.said fresh food is marinating in my "Iforget"marinade before being stirfry and veges!
> Id suspect with my ales too im in for a bloody gourmet evening!!


Now im definitely in heaven haven consumed a plate of stirfried grass fed Totara flat paradise duck-theres now doubt in my mind the coast is simply sublime for the quality of tucker.
hey two tooh go stick ya shark and tatties where the sun dont shine and i hope the chef shits in the kale salad or whatever you semi herbivores like to eat these days.

----------


## veitnamcam



----------


## mikee

> Now im definitely in heaven haven consumed a plate of stirfried grass fed Totara flat paradise duck-theres now doubt in my mind the coast is simply sublime for the quality of tucker.
> hey two tooh go stick ya shark and tatties where the sun dont shine and i hope the chef shits in the kale salad or whatever you semi herbivores like to eat these days.


We had Parrie duck breast 2 ways for tea tonight. Bashed flat and coated "Southern Fried" Style entree and suffed with Cheese and Peppers for main. Got a few left over and will collect some more soon too. Never thought much of it previously but it was bloody good tonight.

----------


## muzza

a big , fat , venison pastrami sandwich made from my first effort at corned venison/pastrami. Bit heavy handed on the pepper coating but no too bad at all.

----------


## Hewie

Home made veni pies

----------


## Beaker

> a big , fat , venison pastrami sandwich made from my first effort at corned venison/pastrami. Bit heavy handed on the pepper coating but no too bad at all.


PICS!!!

----------


## Beaker

> Home made veni pies
> 
> Attachment 141333


Delivery service??  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sarvo



----------


## veitnamcam

Couple of veni shanks and about a kilo of shoulder meat browned up last night and into the slow cooker overnight with a couple of chopped brown onions, this morning added the bacon, mushrooms,leaks,stock,carrots,spuds,peas and corn,fresh chopped chilli,lots of garlic paste and left to go rest of day with a couple of stirs and seasoning checks.
Son made a loaf of bread and job done.





Dam good.

----------


## Sparrow

Maiden firing of the newly finished pizza oven tonight, made the usuals Hawaiian, pepperoni, and a feta and spinach thing but crowd favourite was the duck ( parry breast) hoi sin sauce, leek ( no spring onion) and mozzarella, so good made another for my lunch tomorrow.

----------


## Dundee

A couple of meals this week.
Hare back straps and home made chips.

And first feed of crumbed duck this season.

----------


## Swanny

Venison rump cooked whole with pink oyster mushrooms that my daughter grew, plus some veg.
 Those oyster mushrooms are worth growing. I'm going to have to get some.

----------


## Dreamer

Veni back leg done in the slow cooker with carrots mushrooms and onion plus some roast pumpkin and greenery 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Veni back leg done in the slow cooker with carrots mushrooms and onion plus some roast pumpkin and greenery 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How's does the leg go in the slow cooker? Or more so, what did you put with it.

----------


## Dreamer

> How's does the leg go in the slow cooker? Or more so, what did you put with it.


First time Ive tried a leg in it, bloody good. A bit dry right on the edges but the thicker parts bang on. Only put in onion carrots mushrooms and a tin of crushed tomatoes. I was pretty happy but always room for improvement 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

First crack at pies.....or even first crack at pastry ever!
Had pested the wife is into buying a pie maker....30 bucks a kmart.
Left over veni stew and followed instructions.... fail.

Bit of a utube and online chat with a forum member and round two was looking good.
Took a load down to work for the lads just in time for lunch.




Did a few batches of course.

Wife did something chicken for tea

----------


## Sarvo

Another set of eyes to torment my eating :-)

----------


## Pengy

> Another set of eyes to torment my eating :-)
> 
> Attachment 142163


Interesting looking knife

----------


## Sarvo

> Interesting looking knife


You not the 1st to say that
Bought 20 years ago Kirkcaldie & Stains - Wellington  (now David Jones 
But the fork has more history - Cupronickel - Soviet made 50 + yrs
One thing I detest is a crap Fork with terrible prong design

----------


## dannyb

Nothing fancy tonight just eye fillets with mushrooms and fried bread

----------


## Rushy

Fried Bread.  Oh the artery clogging magnificence of this simple tasty fats laden morsel.  I haven’t had that in years but thanks for the memories dannyb

----------


## dannyb

> Fried Bread.  Oh the artery clogging magnificence of this simple tasty fats laden morsel.  I haven’t had that in years but thanks for the memories dannyb


certainly not an every day treat but it goes with eye fillets very well

----------


## dannyb

No fried bread tonight  @Rushy
Back steak, mushrooms reduced in cream, cauliflower, broccoli and seasoned roast potatoes 
Fucking smashing....or "bloody" good as my kids said, 1 backsteak = dinner for 6 carnivores

----------


## Rushy

Good work.  I hope you licked that plate after taking the photo

----------


## dannyb

> Good work.  I hope you licked that plate after taking the photo


 :Grin: 
I'm only human

----------


## Nick-D

Nothing flash just a good old fresh cray with butter, garlic and parsley. Seeing massive number I ceases since the commercial quota was slashed in 2018 so should be heaps more feeds of these this year, even with the reduced rec quota of 3 pp

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Nothing flash indeed.  Just five star Michelin.

----------


## mrs dundee

Just bagged up some duck snitzel,Mr Dundee breasted yesterday put in freezer,yum.[ATTACH]142777[/

----------


## Nick-D

Whole fried snapper with Thai style sauce..


Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Whole fried snapper with Thai style sauce..
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Whats in a Thai style sauce? 
If I get Thai takeaways I pretty much always get a green curry.

----------


## Nick-D

> Whats in a Thai style sauce? 
> If I get Thai takeaways I pretty much always get a green curry.


It's pretty much just a home made sweet chilli style sauce but with heaps of ginger. You can buy them pre made, but ive got shit loads of chillies to use from the garden so have been making it. Pretty easy

----------


## veitnamcam

Not really dinner as such but a weekend pie project.
Started out by browning a whole fallow neck and shoulder and a section of back bone to go back n the slow cooker,also browned up a bit of belly flap and guard muscle from the hind quarters as I dont like it on my steak with some onion,fresh chilli, garlic etc and into the fridge with that.




In the morning separated and removed bones, and added stuff from fridge.



Added a heap of stock and spice and let it do its thing.

Next morning added some veggies.

Looks pretty crap but tastes amazing and perfect for pie fillings, only thing I would change is I should have sliced the meat when I took it off the bone to make it easier to get into the pie nicely.
Left overs for lunches or more pies.





Ballsed up photo order, smashed out 20 pies and could easy do another 20👍

----------


## Beaker

> Not really dinner as such but a weekend pie project.
> Started out by browning a whole fallow neck and shoulder and a section of back bone to go back n the slow cooker,also browned up a bit of belly flap and guard muscle from the hind quarters as I dont like it on my steak with some onion,fresh chilli, garlic etc and into the fridge with that.
> Attachment 143137
> 
> Attachment 143138
> 
> In the morning separated and removed bones, and added stuff from fridge.
> 
> Attachment 143139
> ...


I am buying a pie cooker machine.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I am buying a pie cooker machine.


Having never used pastry before in my life its a bit of a learning curve for me.
Keep ya pastry cold, just off frozen or there will be trouble.

----------


## ROKTOY

Told the 9 year old he had to cook tea tonight. Rabbit smothered in herbs and a few spices , done for an hour and a quarter in a covered roasting dish, He did veges too but we all know how boring they are.

----------


## Dreamer

Venison and mutton shank stew with mushrooms cooked in garlic butter and sour cream. Doesnt look fancy as some of the dishes plated up on here but goes down bloody well!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

Red back steaks off the stag I shot a couple weeks back, aged them for 14 or 15 days.
Served with caramelized onions and creamed mushrooms, do damn good.

----------


## Nick-D

Bit of a treat tonight, fresh caught blue fin tuna. So bloody good.
Smashed some as sashimi and then cooked up a tataki style dish for dinner. Incredible quality eating. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## wsm junkie

Dinner sorted

From this


To this


To this


To this


Nom nom nom

----------


## wsm junkie

Ha....so much for dinner....cant wait that long :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

More boring ol venison posts but this one was particularly good.

Fallow hind quarter bits in a manuka honey, Worcester sauce and lots of other stuff marinade.


With some roastys and a ju/jew/chew? from the pan.
Plating rubbish as always but shit it was good.

----------


## Micky Duck

didnt take photo as was too busy filling my face....found not so secret 11 herbs n spices recipe on net...had chicken last night...tonight sliced up fresh duck breasts,shot last night....coated them and deep fried in campoven... plurry devine. had texture of lambsfry but much nicer taste.

----------


## wsm junkie

Mmmm.....fresh trout....nom nom nom

----------


## Allizdog

Geez . . . You fellas are making me salivate. Well done. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sarvo

See who can guess what cut of Beef this is ?

----------


## MSL

> See who can guess what cut of Beef this is ?
> 
> Attachment 145318
> 
> Attachment 145319


Cheek


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Cheek
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are more clever than you look :-)

----------


## MSL

I used to cut the cheeks off at the works


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Allizdog

Looks bloody good @Sarvo :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sarvo

> I used to cut the cheeks off at the works
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did home kills in Reporoa for a few years (we brought in the beasts 1/4 to the butcher) 
Another guy used to come along and assist occasionaly and always took the cheeks off (as we always left in paddock for cocky to clean up with rest of offal)
Said to the guy a few years ago (like 30 years after the events) "now I know why you took - and you said for Dog tucker lying bugger" 
He just smiled :-)

Best part of aninal and like $11 for 2 other day in PaknnSave - we took all on shelf :-)

----------


## veitnamcam

Need to be using up snapper from freezer as they will be back in range in a few months.
Snapper fillet portioned seasoned floured egged and panko crumbed then shallow fryed in 50-50 oil and butter.

----------


## Beaker

Was a pre dinner vodka, and now rum and oysters....


You can not beat bluff oyster's. (yes that is a small one.....) 

They are the best oyster's in the world.
And I've tried a few....

----------


## veitnamcam

> Was a pre dinner vodka, and now rum and oysters....
> Attachment 145452
> 
> You can not beat bluff oyster's. (yes that is a small one.....) 
> 
> They are the best oyster's in the world.
> And I've tried a few....


Ohhhh you dirty bitch.
I asked the wife to get some last time she went shopping but she reckoned she couldn't find any.....yes I am suspicious.

----------


## Beaker

> Ohhhh you dirty bitch.
> I asked the wife to get some last time she went shopping but she reckoned she couldn't find any.....yes I am suspicious.


Lol

Jaffas have priority, maybe. 
Or at least thay are classed as dumb folk - $32 for that dozen,....

But they were bloody fantastic!!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Lol
> 
> Jaffas have priority, maybe. 
> Or at least thay are classed as dumb folk - $32 for that dozen,....
> 
> But they were bloody fantastic!!


At least that much here too so no Auckland tax on that.

----------


## Sarvo

By the God - was like butter in yr mouth 
Another P&S special Eye inner fillet $23.99 for whole fillet

----------


## Pengy

> Ohhhh you dirty bitch.
> I asked the wife to get some last time she went shopping but she reckoned she couldn't find any.....yes I am suspicious.


I will get the asian crew to scrape some from the piles in the port for you. They swear they are great eating  :Sad:

----------


## R93

> Lol
> 
> Jaffas have priority, maybe. 
> Or at least thay are classed as dumb folk - $32 for that dozen,....
> 
> But they were bloody fantastic!!


32 bucks a doz here as well. When I seen how small they were I couldnt justify it.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> I will get the asian crew to scrape some from the piles in the port for you. They swear they are great eating


You poor deluded penguin....they are claytons oysters......and not good ones at that.
Yes I will eat pacific oysters but not from there and I wont pay huge dollars for them.

They are kinda like drinking Heineken  light.

----------


## Beaker

> 32 bucks a doz here as well. When I seen how small they were I couldnt justify it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


They were small. I was just pleased to find some. 
However the taste was perfect. Really nice. 

Maybe, the wife was right, size doesn't matter......  :Wink:

----------


## mrs dundee

> Told the 9 year old he had to cook tea tonight. Rabbit smothered in herbs and a few spices , done for an hour and a quarter in a covered roasting dish, He did veges too but we all know how boring they are.
> Attachment 143151


wow he did well looks yummy 😋

----------


## dannyb

Tonight's feast 
Red back steaks salt cured then fried in butter till medium rare....absolutely to die for  :Thumbsup: 
My daughters quote " the meat juice is like it's own special sauce " as she mopped it up with her chunky fries

----------


## Tahr

> Tonight's feast 
> Red back steaks salt cured then fried in butter till medium rare....absolutely to die for 
> My daughters quote " the meat juice is like it's own special sauce " as she mopped it up with her chunky fries 
> Attachment 146168


 @dannyb What do you mean by salt cured? Method?
Thanks

----------


## veitnamcam

I kept it simple tonight with a couple of beef scotch fillet steaks, wasabi for something green on the plate and a Heini for something green off of it.

----------


## dannyb

> @dannyb What do you mean by salt cured? Method?
> Thanks


Real easy using ground rock salt, salt the meat reasonably heavy handed make sure it's completely covered then let it sit in the fridge overnight no longer than 24hrs max (the salt will be completely absorbed into the steak)  then remove from fridge  allow steak to come to room temp then cook as desired. Not sure if that's the right name but someone here suggested it to me I think ????? Anyway meat loves salt tastes fab and not at all salty like you would think it would.

----------


## Ftx325

> Tonight's feast 
> Red back steaks salt cured then fried in butter till medium rare....absolutely to die for 
> My daughters quote " the meat juice is like it's own special sauce " as she mopped it up with her chunky fries 
> Attachment 146168


That reminds me of the first time we gave the kids goat stew the missus cooked up. She's magic in the kitchen and at first the kids refused to go anywhere near the stew when we told em what it was. They finally tried it and three bloody helpings each later the little buggers had eaten my next day lunch leftovers!

----------


## dannyb

> @dannyb What do you mean by salt cured? Method?
> Thanks


Just did some checking it's called dry brining  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Swan breast. Dropped in the deep end I just trimmed it up and sliced it seasoned and fried up like I would a bit of venison.
Tasted pretty good but was a bit dry....patties might be better with some added fat.

----------


## veitnamcam

Snapper in a green curry on long brown rice.

----------


## veitnamcam

Bacon chops! :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Damn that is heaven on a plate VC.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Damn that is heaven on a plate VC.


Highly recommend giving bacon chops a hoon.

----------


## dannyb

> Bacon chops!
> 
> Attachment 146880


Yumm we call them steakon  :Grin:   so good

----------


## MSL

> Highly recommend giving bacon chops a hoon.


Do they have a bone cam?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Do they have a bone cam?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These ones didn't but sometimes they do.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

Tonight my share of inner fillet from the red I got last week, served with mushrooms and smashed potatoe.
Honestly the best steak on the whole animal.

----------


## Rushy

A thousand times yes.

----------


## Sarvo

Top it off with this

----------


## dannyb

The hot steel is where I excel unfortunately pudding is not my forte cause shit that looks good

----------


## MSL

> Top it off with this 
> 
> Attachment 146955


You taking bookings?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> You taking bookings?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All made from a bottle of bought milk (apart from the fruit and greenery on top)
Don't ask me how 
Its also very healthy not like it prob looks

----------


## Swanny

> Top it off with this 
> 
> Attachment 146955


Now that looks a bit posh

----------


## Sarvo

> Now that looks a bit posh


No
We live in the Bush literally :-)

----------


## veitnamcam

> The hot steel is where I excel unfortunately pudding is not my forte cause shit that looks good


You and me both!

----------


## Dreamer

Fallow eye fillet mushrooms onion spinach and baby kale


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Chelsea

Been a while since iv been here! Some good cookings been going on! We moved to a new farm June, lucky enough to have some wild pork down the back and we’ve taken on some chooks so Wild pork snags, fried eggs salad and good old garlic bread tonight, nothing too flash but hit the spot!

----------


## veitnamcam

Bloody good.....nothing left for tommorows lunch!

----------


## Beaker

Home grown (not by me, but from a mate) pork belly, done 3 ways. Roast, roast but Asian seasoning, and mei cai kou rou (first time cooking it, but approx 63rd time eating it... And was on point). Yes had rice and vegies to.... 





Oh, was lots of hair on skin, so took it off after cooking

----------


## Rushy

> Home grown (not by me, but from a mate) pork belly, done 3 ways. Roast, roast but Asian seasoning, and mei cai kou rou (first time cooking it, but approx 63rd time eating it... And was on point). Yes had rice and vegies to.... 
> 
> Attachment 147700
> 
> Attachment 147701
> 
> Oh, was lots of hair on skin, so took it off after cooking


May the fleas of a thousand camels infest your armpits for not inviting me over.

----------


## R93

No pics but some good bastard (Shrimp boat Captain) dropped me off a heap of fresh bluefin today. 
Had enough to get thru half a roll of vacuum pack bags. As I cut it up I devoured heaps of it raw. No wasabi in the house but had good soy.
Steaked all the red meat and had some for tea. Just seared on both sides and blue rare in middle. Bit of lemon pepper and it was mint.
Have 2 huge bits of belly for sashimi. Lunch is sorted for next few days.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

Wallaby tagine from the crock pot tonight. First time I've eaten it and very good. Had good vibes when taking the back wheels off the animal, no unpleasant smells or other nastiness. Apologies, only have a before cooking photo.

----------


## Micky Duck

we had corned beef last night...done in crockpot...while bagging up venison I looked at shin fillets and chucked some in crockpot juices for tea tonight....served on mashed spuds it was devine.

----------


## Beaker

> Wallaby tagine from the crock pot tonight. First time I've eaten it and very good. Had good vibes when taking the back wheels off the animal, no unpleasant smells or other nastiness. Apologies, only have a before cooking photo.


That must be tender, cause that's young by SI standards....

----------


## veitnamcam

Battered and shallow fried skin on gurnard fillets.



Stop skinning gurnard,...you are throwing away the best bit.

----------


## Sarvo

B if I KNOW  but it tasted GOOD 
Pork Fillet - I just been told

----------


## Beaker

Lamb leg, roast. (covered and on 120 deg for 2 hours, then uncovered on 230 deg for 20mins, then rested for 20 mins.... Rather moist and nice)



Oh and a whole lot of butter and garlic on the top, and basted a few times.

----------


## Sarvo



----------


## dannyb

Dry brined back steaks again for dinner served with broccoli, cauliflower, creamed mushrooms and chips....fine chewing



#BSM join the revolution

----------


## veitnamcam

Just plain ol seasoned Fallow backsteaks rested and rare.


Homemade Salmon and stuff pizza. Credit Mrs vc.

----------


## veitnamcam

Fresh west coast whitebait  :36 1 8: 



Shoulda been a lot more on that plate but I kept eating them as I was cooking them :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Slow cooked and glazed wild venison ribs and wild pork ribs....Wifey is trained up on ribs now she did real good.
All that was left when I got home.

----------


## veitnamcam

Shit weather and fishing was the perfect excuse to get some snapper wings out of the freezer and smoke them along with one unlucky fresh gurnard.

----------


## Dundee

This was a few nights ago but shit it was good!

Trout burgers

----------


## Beaker

Bacon, lamb, cheese and tomatoes. All the food groups covered  :Have A Nice Day: 






And served with mash Spuds and gravy (plus some green and organge stuff) 



Rather nice....

----------


## Friwi

4 dozen of  real oysters ( opened by ourselves, not the stuff in plastic tubes) eaten by a friend and myself :-)

----------


## wsm junkie

Thought I'd give these salad things everyones raving about a crack

NAILED IT :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Hare legs in the slow cooker.

----------


## veitnamcam

Mutton spare ribs slow cooked in seasoned water and a covered roasting dish till falling off the bone.
Carefully transfered onto a oven at 220c to crisp up served with new potatoes drowned in butter and some salad stuff with bacon and feta.

----------


## Sarvo

Thank god we flicked over to another page as I cant load the last one - to many loading full monty MB pics :-(

----------


## Beaker

Bulls up of post...

----------


## dannyb

Quick sear in the magic steak pan



Into the Dutch oven with some garlic, butter, herbs and spices



Served with roast carrots, potatoes, broccoli and cauliflower 



Gotta love me some tasty young goat

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Just walked in the door and Rural Support Trust and Beef and Lamb NZ had done the rounds and dropped us off some meals. Very welcome.

----------


## Beaker

A second dinner/snack. Missing tomatoes and onions.
These chips are on point - very nice. 


Oh, and puhoi aged chedder, is also very nice

And 50/50 rum and lemonade...... Well it's great..  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

Bacon and egg potato salad (credit wife) with the best Paua I have ever eateñ let alone cooked myself and crayfish.
Sea food kindly dropped off by a certain forum members Son...good barstardness runs in the family.

----------


## Rushy

The humble Paua is a real treat when done well.  I use shit loads of cream and just a little curry powder.

----------


## veitnamcam

> The humble Paua is a real treat when done well.  I use shit loads of cream and just a little curry powder.


Yea thats how I usually do it too,tried something new and it payed off.

----------


## veitnamcam

Girls out of the house,boys music on flat out and cooked up a boys feed.
Veni steaks mushys onions and eggs. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Allizdog

My wife always laughs when she sees me steering at the meat section at the supermarket lol. I like looking at meat in its many cuts.

----------


## veitnamcam

> My wife always laughs when she sees me steering at the meat section at the supermarket lol.


Im usually looking at the smallgoods or maybe a Angus Tenderloin.

----------


## Maca49

Home alone!!
The cat’s really, really happy!!

----------


## Rushy

You greedy old bugger Maca.  You don’t need three eggs.

----------


## Chelsea

We are lucky enough to have some wild pigs at the back of the farm keeping the freezer full so tonight we had garlic herb pork snags, mash, pumpkin, carrots and peas all topped off with gravy and plenty of leftovers for breakfast.

----------


## Maca49

Brekky? I’m having cornflakes?

----------


## dannyb

Found some skin on mallard breasts in the freezer, they are usually all gone by now so was bloody stoked. Only one thing for it crispy skin duck breasts. Empty plates all round in my house tonight.

----------


## Beaker

> Found some skin on mallard breasts in the freezer, they are usually all gone by now so was bloody stoked. Only one thing for it crispy skin duck breasts. Empty plates all round in my house tonight.
> 
> Attachment 151209


Nice.

----------


## Sparrow

KISS.... Keep It Simple Sparrow.

Today’s harvest

----------


## Sarvo

Pork with stuffed BBQ'd  Egg Plant

----------


## veitnamcam

Just the Son and I for tea so a bit of Fallow backsteak and no greens.

----------


## Sarvo

Gurnard with Scallops - topped off with Lemon Posset 
Not bad for a guy on a diet :-)

----------


## hotbarrels

Venison eye fillet with bbq potatoes and fresh salad. 

No dessert (on a diet) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Venison eye fillet with bbq potatoes and fresh salad. 
> 
> No dessert (on a diet) 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That black mac would almost qualify as a desert.

----------


## veitnamcam

Crispy skinned flounder fillets with a basil pesto capsicum salami feta  pasta salad.


With the ban on set netting in my region flounder fillets are going to go from a staple in our diet to a rare treat I suspect.

----------


## veitnamcam

Smoked trout, was really nice very close to salmon.
Only ever had it fresh poached before which is good but this was better.

----------


## hotbarrels

Went for a beach fish yesterday arvo with some mates.  Caught a few Kahawai so we sheltered up behind the dunes and the braai was fired up.  Threw 1/2 a venison eye fillet on as well. Arrived home with just enough time to have a shower and hit the comfy chair in time for the rugby.

----------


## Nick-D

Finally got around to having a meal at cazador last night. So bloody good, awesome to see what can be done with wild game in qaulity restaurant setting. Highly recommend for anyone in the big smoke wanting a nice meal. We ate thar 2 ways, rabbit, venison, venison salami, 6 month aged ham, piosson hearts, watercress etc etc. Was epic

----------


## kukuwai

@veitnamcam 

Had to make use of those kahawai somehow...



The rest are in a brine destined for the smoker tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

Enjoying some South Island hospitality 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dreamer

Fallow shoulder cooked on the weber...



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker



----------


## hotbarrels

The WFO has been getting a workout the last couple of weekends.  24 pizzas last Saturday for a youth event, did 42 dough balls for a birthday party last night, but didn't get through them all, so 8 pizza's for dinner again tonight.

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

Hell you must have a big family mate

----------


## Ned

Thought I had mushrooms in the fridge but no. So just onion, garlic and a small slab of butter to go with the fried red heart for lunch.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

> Thought I had mushrooms in the fridge but no. So just onion, garlic and a small slab of butter to go with the fried red heart for lunch.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


I had a feed of red heart for tea last night too, sorry no pics as cooked it up at work to share with a few co workers.....all of them converts now  :Cool:

----------


## Beaker

Blue Nose and chips. Last night's dinner.
Started in frypan, skin down and hot as. Then through some tomatoes around it and some butter on top. Into over at 150 deg to finish it for about 10mins.

----------


## dannyb

Well not dinner but lunch, I shot a very fat stag last week and had my first go at processing all the meat rather than sending it to the butcher.
Pretty sure I have cracked it, hung for 10 days then boned out and steaked up the bigger muscles.
These were steaks off the back leg, dry brined overnight then given a quick sizzle in my magic steak pan.
Absolutely delish, tasty and tender as  :Thumbsup:

----------


## muzza

Spent the afternoon making Cevapi - which is an eastern European/Balkan skinless sausage .

I wont bore you with the details - you can go to The Scott Rea Project on YouTube and find the recipe here - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndxzi-DLRUw&t=425s

I used a mix of venison , goat , beef and pork mince , not too heavy on the spices cos her-indoors is pretty whoosie on anything spicy, added a bit of curry powder cos I could .

Have the wee sausies in the freezer chilling so I can vac seal them without them squeezing and flattening .

Initial taste test says they are very good

----------


## muzza



----------


## southernman

Moose and bacon pies, one for dinner, two for lunch,

----------


## veitnamcam

Did a freezer turnover a while ago....this was one of many bags of veni that turned up.
Trimmed up and sliced I could tell this was going to be premo steaks it was so soft.

Cooked up on the BBQ.


It had been vac packed as a muscle group and in the freezer for at least a year and was divine.!

----------


## veitnamcam

Been living pretty rich of late.
Crayfish

Smoked kingfish

----------


## Projects

Not dinner but a tease. Kids demolished 1 and left the wife and I to share the other. Fallow tenderloins

----------


## Preacher

Leg O' Lamb slow smoked on the Weber kettle.  Spuds, garlic and kumara in oven too.  Primo way to finish the day.

----------


## Beaker

Bit of a mixed feed - duck and mongolian dumplings...
With chilli's, and homemade smoked garlic salt and Sichuan pepper salt. 

Oh and oysters

----------


## Shearer

Tonight's dinner. Pizza with venison chorizo sausage, smoked Twizel salmon and home grown veges. Champagne and a kilo of chocolate licorice logs.
Start as you mean to carry on  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Tonight's dinner. Pizza with venison chorizo sausage, smoked Twizel salmon and home grown veges. Champagne and a kilo of chocolate licorice logs.
> Start as you mean to carry on 
> Attachment 157209


I can understand the two pizzas but having two glasses on the go is new.  I might try that.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Dundee

Our first BBQ for 2021. Ham and chips

----------


## Beaker

Not dinner, but a after dinner snack with/of the Mrs.... 

 Bloody enjoyable, with great produce.....

----------


## Rushy

How are you such a skinny bigger?

----------


## Beaker

> How are you such a skinny bigger?


Lol, and it was washed down with a nice rum to....

----------


## veitnamcam

Lad and myself fending for ourselves.

----------


## veitnamcam

One for @gonetroppo

Couple of beef scotch fillet steaks well seasoned with salt pepper and garlic cooked rare.
Wasabi for something green on the plate.

----------


## ROKTOY

Mt darling wife went out for the night, so I threw Mr 10 in the kitchen and left him to it, with minor supervision.
Result, Fish and chips.
Kingfish in butter with fresh parsley and chives, Benne potatoes shallow fried in oil with rosemary and tarragon.
I asked for a salad so he threw some mushrooms in the leftover oil and butter. Good lad.
I even got a glass of cheap Aussie red to wash it down.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Ned

Venison shank 60min in the crock pot and falling to pieces. Don't think I'll be sharing the other ones still waiting in the freezer for me.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Asian styled pork belly, roast Spuds and green stuff.... Plus chilli, soy, vinegar dipping sauce. 

Crackle was on point  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pixie Z

Vietnamese venison salad. Made using Chelsea Winters Vietnamese beef salad recipe but swapped out the beef for some backstrap from a red my brother @Dominator shot on a trip we did just after Christmas.

----------


## Pixie Z

And dinner last night I did a bloody nice meal of pulled goat tacos.

Gave the goat back leg a thorough dry rub using a mixture of smoked garlic salt, smoked paprika, cumin, garam masala, and rosemary & left in the fridge for about 6hrs before leaving on bench to reach room temp. Preheated the oven to 220°C, then poured a cup of freshly squeezed orange juice over the goat, covered with tin foil & into the oven. As soon as it went into the oven I dropped the temp to 150°C & left it to slowly cook for about 7hrs. Pulled it out briefly every hour or two to baste with the juices. Came out insanely tender & was just falling apart. Into wraps with a nice homemade salsa & some dijon mustard. Hands down the best goat dish I’ve ever done.

----------


## dannyb

> And dinner last night I did a bloody nice meal of pulled goat tacos.
> 
> Gave the goat back leg a thorough dry rub using a mixture of smoked garlic salt, smoked paprika, cumin, garam masala, and rosemary & left in the fridge for about 6hrs before leaving on bench to reach room temp. Preheated the oven to 220°C, then poured a cup of freshly squeezed orange juice over the goat, covered with tin foil & into the oven. As soon as it went into the oven I dropped the temp to 150°C & left it to slowly cook for about 7hrs. Pulled it out briefly every hour or two to baste with the juices. Came out insanely tender & was just falling apart. Into wraps with a nice homemade salsa & some dijon mustard. Hands down the best goat dish I’ve ever done.
> Attachment 158954Attachment 158955Attachment 158956


so good I wish I could like it twice.... well done  :Thumbsup:

----------


## bunji

> And dinner last night I did a bloody nice meal of pulled goat tacos.
> 
> Gave the goat back leg a thorough dry rub using a mixture of smoked garlic salt, smoked paprika, cumin, garam masala, and rosemary & left in the fridge for about 6hrs before leaving on bench to reach room temp. Preheated the oven to 220°C, then poured a cup of freshly squeezed orange juice over the goat, covered with tin foil & into the oven. As soon as it went into the oven I dropped the temp to 150°C & left it to slowly cook for about 7hrs. Pulled it out briefly every hour or two to baste with the juices. Came out insanely tender & was just falling apart. Into wraps with a nice homemade salsa & some dijon mustard. Hands down the best goat dish I’ve ever done.
> Attachment 158954Attachment 158955Attachment 158956


With my wild  goat & pork & even some of my home kill beef ,l use a very similar rub but l then Vaccum pack & freeze it .When it comes time for a feed of it l take it out of the freezer to defrost ,still in vaccum pack ,in the fridge for a few days it not only absorbes all the rub flavors better ,but the meat melts in the mouth.I got put onto this method while working in Africa ,they do it for plains game to improve it.

----------


## Nakivet

I do a very similar thing with a dry rub and vacuum sealing. I have been doing a lot of playing around with a cheap sous vide tool and getting some great results. Dry rub of salt, pepper, dried garlic and onion on the outside of what I call the venison football roast (knuckle/quadriceps-what is left on the front of a venison leg once the easy muscles have been pulled off). Into the freezer then defrost in fridge, bring to room temp and cook at 54.5deg for 19-24 hours. Take it out of the plastic and brown it in a really hot pan/BBQ.  Turns out mint!

----------


## bunji

> I do a very similar thing with a dry rub and vacuum sealing. I have been doing a lot of playing around with a cheap sous vide tool and getting some great results. Dry rub of salt, pepper, dried garlic and onion on the outside of what I call the venison football roast (knuckle/quadriceps-what is left on the front of a venison leg once the easy muscles have been pulled off). Into the freezer then defrost in fridge, bring to room temp and cook at 54.5deg for 19-24 hours. Take it out of the plastic and brown it in a really hot pan/BBQ.  Turns out mint!
> Attachment 158957Attachment 158958


Holy shit l never even knew those things existed, but have thought how handy something like it would be for years ,where did you get it from & roughly how much ?I have done a similar recipe with butts of beef & then into a Webber for added flavor & browning,am now experimenting with it in a hot smoker for added flavor. 

I even vacuum pack our steaks now & leave to defrost/age in the packs in the fridge for a week before cooking ,tenderizers even cheap steak cuts & ideal for the BBQ,makes perfect garlic butter steaks IMO.  


Looks the goods for sure :Thumbsup:

----------


## Nakivet

$100 plus shipping. Mine is the "Kogan SmarterHome™ Sous Vide Precision Cooker"

Gets the connective tissue softening without drying out the meat. Mint!

----------


## bunji

> $100 plus shipping. Mine is the "Kogan SmarterHome™ Sous Vide Precision Cooker"
> 
> Gets the connective tissue softening without drying out the meat. Mint!


Thanks ,cheap to compared to most cooking gadgets will get the missus to order one,wil be perfect for my Webber/smoker experiments with the Vac seal roasts . IMO this forum is head & shoulders over any other for getting practical ,real world advice /info   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Finnwolf

> Thanks ,cheap to compared to most cooking gadgets will get the missus to order one,wil be perfect for my Webber/smoker experiments with the Vac seal roasts . IMO this forum is head & shoulders over any other for getting practical ,real world advice /info


So true with that last line! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pixie Z

I’ve been meaning to pick up one of those sous vide sticks for a while. My chef brother-in-law uses them a fair bit & raves about em. Never tried one myself. Love the concept though- low & slow with no way for the moisture to escape.
 @bunji I vacuum pack all my meat, but never considered doing a dry rub PRIOR to vac-packing. Definitely gonna try that. I do often make a marinade for cubes of the less tender cuts though & freeze that in the vac packs after a day or two marinading. When it defrosts it basically gets marinated a second time.

----------


## Pixie Z

& absolutely! There’s a wealth of knowledge on this forum & plenty of awesome folk happy to share their tips & help others out.

----------


## kukuwai

> IMO this forum is head & shoulders over any other for getting practical ,real world advice /info


Ain't that the truth 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Jhon

Shot a nice young male hare last friday.  Lots of meat, good nick.  Dressed and skinned, I trimmed and sectioned, forelegs and shoulders x2, rear leg and haunch x2, loins intact.  Placed in stainless bowl, liberally salted with ordinary kitchen salt, covered with clean T-towel in fridge for 2 days.  Rinsed meat under cold tap thoroughly,  placed in large pot and added chunked carrot, quartered large brown onion, tablespoon whole black pepper corns, sprigs of fresh rosemary, sage, fresh green bay leaves x 4 and handful of fresh thyme - all herbs from the garden. Covered with cold water, quite a lot, brought to gentle boil then simmered until meat could easily be stripped from bones which were discarded. Reserved meat, strained stock through colander to remove aromatics, herbs etc, returned to large pot and at full rolling boil reduced to 500ml. Hard put not to eat it all at this stage. Meat was delicious. Took 4 skinned boneless chicken thighs, fat left  on, dressed with dried Italian herb mix, seasoned with salt and fresh cracked black pepper, fried in a little hot olive oil, plus a tblsp of butter until both sides browned, add 1 large red capsicum deseeded and thin sliced, a cup of Pinot Gris, cover and cook on medium heat until meat tender and liquid reduced to oil, butter and chicken fat. Do not burn/blacken. Capsicum will be soft/jammy. Rough chop chicken into large bite sizes, reserve with capsicum. Add hare meat, rough chopped, in batches, to oil/fat remaining in chicken fry pan and toss to lightly fry/brown adding more olive oil as required. Add batches of fried hare meat to chicken meat. When done deglaze pan with a little pinot gris and add to meats. In a large Dutch Oven/Crueset add 2 tblsp Olive oil, 1 tblsp butter, 3 medium rough chopped red onion, 6 -8 inches of leek stem from root end washed and thin sliced, 4-5 cloves fresh garlic chopped, 1 large carrot fine chopped and saute' over medium heat taking care not to brown. When onion soft and clear, add meats, capsicum and reduced stock plus one heaped tsp of ground cumin, 2 heaped tsp of ground coriander.  A little chili may also be added if desired but i didn't as these flavours are delicate and easily overwhelmed. Mix contents and heat gently to combine stirring occasionally for 10 min. Add 1 and 1/2 cup each of frozen peas and corn kernels. mix in thoroughly.  In a bowl add 4 tblsp plain white flour.  slowly add pinot gris to make first a dough, then a paste then a slurry.  add at least half a 750ml bottle of wine at this stage. some lumps don't hurt but object is to have few to none.  Stir slurry into meat and veges. Maintain on gentle medium heat and add remainder of bottle of wine to mix, stirring gently.  taste and season. You should finish up with a thick mixture that is not runny but is still easy to stir.  This is now basically a pie filling. I topped the mix with hot rough mashed Agria potatoes, skin on. Mash with butter and milk, and season with cracked back pepper. Consistency of mash  should be firm not runny and rough not smooth. I mash with a large meat fork just breaking the potato up and stirring a bit to combine milk and butter. You don't want the potato too wet. Spread potato on top of the meat mix, sprinkle a handful of coarse grated tasty cheddar on top and bake in pre-heated oven at 150 for 20 min.  Then turn top grill on to high, open oven door and brown the cheese and potato top. Supervise this closely.  Serve to table in the Creuset together with your salad, coleslaw, side breads of choice.  Makes a LARGE feed for family/guests.  More chicken makes it go further.  Using the chicken adds enough fat to convey flavours as hare meat is very lean. Hope you enjoy it as much as we did if you try it.  Cheers

----------


## rambo rem700

A few pics from my latest seafood meals cooked up.



Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

[QUOTE=rambo rem700;1115845]A few pics from my latest seafood meals cooked up.

One word

PERFECTION !!!!

----------


## Pixie Z

Whoa @rambo rem700 those are some bloody cracking looking dishes! I bet they went down a treat. Well photographed too!

----------


## veitnamcam

Looks great Rambo  :36 1 8: 

Still not allowed to harvest any scallops down here, wifey bought some the other day.....17 dollars for 14 of them!

----------


## canuck hunter

OMG! All look good...........got me drooling.

----------


## Chelsea

Sunday night dinner, went out for lunch and it’s too hot to cook. 1 or maybe 5 of these will do.

----------


## Dundee

Crumbed Manawatu rainbow trout fillets,with BBQed potatoe slices.

----------


## Beaker

Get a call from Ms 8, - 
where are you?. 
I say about 15mins away. Why?
I just started up the BBQ, and trying to work out when to start cooking. 

I just arrive home to this - 

Cooked perfect too. 
Proud dad moment  :Have A Nice Day: 
(yes a gas bbq, the purest - charcoal bbq is the only way etc... Piss off  :Have A Nice Day:  I had my dinner cooked for me   :Have A Nice Day:  )

----------


## Rushy

Perfect Beaker.  Put your feet up.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Get a call from Ms 8, - 
> where are you?. 
> I say about 15mins away. Why?
> I just started up the BBQ, and trying to work out when to start cooking. 
> 
> I just arrive home to this - 
> Attachment 159504
> Cooked perfect too. 
> Proud dad moment 
> (yes a gas bbq, the purest - charcoal bbq is the only way etc... Piss off  I had my dinner cooked for me   )


That's awesome,my kids started out the same....now they are both bloody useless.

----------


## veitnamcam

Now far be it from me to muddy anyone's rep without at last half set concrete evidence but.
 @Dundee have you got a thing with my wife? 
Because today I came home and opened the pantry and there hidden on the floor behind some stuff I see THIS!!?!

----------


## Beaker

> That's awesome,my kids started out the same....now they are both bloody useless.


I'm enjoying it at the moment....

----------


## Rushy

Mate I wouldn’t be worried. It must be an aberration as Dundee is not tall enough to see your wife over the top of the grass.

----------


## bunji

> Now far be it from me to muddy anyone's rep without at last half set concrete evidence but.
>  @Dundee have you got a thing with my wife? 
> Because today I came home and opened the pantry and there hidden on the floor behind some stuff I see THIS!!?!
> 
> Attachment 159586


Pretty sure that is Dundees equivalent to leaving lipstick on the collar  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

Ha ha @veitnamcam at least she put it on the floor so I can reach it  and not on the top shelf. :Grin:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Ha ha @veitnamcam at least she put it on the floor so I can reach it  and not on the top shelf.


Good on ya Dundee.  A man that can take the piss out of himself is rarity in this permanently offended, rainbow, woke world we live in.

----------


## Rushy

I need the recovery position and may need someone to kick start my heart shortly. I just had slow roasted shoulder of lamb (which fell off the bone) and Duck fat roasted potatoes etc at the Botswana Butchery in Queenstown.  Damn that was good.

----------


## Beaker

> I need the recovery position and may need someone to kick start my heart shortly. I just had slow roasted shoulder of lamb (which fell off the bone) and Duck fat roasted potatoes etc at the Botswana Butchery in Queenstown.  Damn that was good.


The food sounds great, and a idea.... 

Botswana butchery in akl, is a great feed. Is it the same line?

And that's not a heart stopper, it's a romantic energiser  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> The food sounds great, and a idea.... 
> 
> Botswana butchery in akl, is a great feed. Is it the same line?
> 
> And that's not a heart stopper, it's a romantic energiser


Yep it is the same crowd. And it turns out you are correct.

----------


## Hewie

Bit of back steak with a home made rub with ground coffee in it

----------


## Rushy

Nice work.

----------


## veitnamcam

Valentine's dinner. Crayfish and cheveche made with trevelly.

----------


## Dundee

Hare back straps on the BBQ with potatoe slices.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hare back straps on the BBQ with potatoe slices.
> Attachment 160497Attachment 160498Attachment 160499Attachment 160500Attachment 160501Attachment 160502Attachment 160503


The wifes plate looks good

----------


## Rushy

Have you gone off the Watties Dundee?

----------


## dannyb

Turkey burgers tonight for tea, with lettuce from our garden too.
And no I haven't turned heathen that's chilli sauce not watties  :Thumbsup:

----------


## bumblefoot

Wild rabbit and cherry tomato pie and rabbit soup in the slow cooker for tomorrow

----------


## Dundee

Still got some watties Rushy.  Trout sandwiches for lunch.

----------


## Pengy



----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 160618


Fuck that would piss me off Pengy.  I would probably kick the cat that did that all over a perfectly good fish.

----------


## Allizdog

Smoked kahawai caught yesterday.

----------


## Pixie Z

Dinner tonight- pāua and mushroom fettuccine. Delicious!

----------


## Rushy

Oh hell yes!

----------


## bumblefoot

Goat curry ready for tea.

----------


## Beaker

So kid no 2, loves crispy pork belly. So started on Sunday looking like this 


Had the crispy pig last night with rice and stuff. (no pics, was hungry) 
A bit left over, so tonight, pork belly (without the crackle) noodles with refried pork belly, onions, Spanish spice pork sausage, garlic, tomatoes, oyster sauce and soy. Not to bad (for a empty the fridge into a hot thing dish)


And that wok is coming up 36 years old. Got it for my 7th bday, from my grandad.

----------


## canuck hunter

Looking good, "Wok on"

----------


## Rushy

Beaker if you got a Wok for your seventh birthday I would like to know how many wascally wabbits you have thrown it at over the years.

----------


## Pixie Z

Dinner last night prepared by my better half. Not sure exactly what went into it, but it was some kinda tomatoey sauce, plenty of garlic, feta, olives, zucchini etc, with veni sausages (just got em back from Park Ave butcher in Avalon) mixed in & homemade bread rolls on the side. Was bloody delicious. Just polished off the leftovers for lunch!

----------


## Beaker

> Beaker if you got a Wok for your seventh birthday I would like to know how many wascally wabbits you have thrown it at over the years.


  @Rushy I think only 1 rabbit in that time. Its seen a heap of use though. 

Don't have a lot of things from grandad, but whenever I use the wok I remember him. Great memories. 
Oh and also when I tie a bowline - he learned me that to

----------


## Beaker

So I am hopeless at making dumplings /wontons/buuz, how ever I'm OK at making the filling.... So enter the wife, she is a machine at rolling the home grown. So I do the first and last bit, and she does the middle bit. Match made.

So this (cut up prawns on board) plus some pork mince.... And wrappers, then some steam , yes that's a bread plate...
Going for a fusion dinner (Japanese and Chinese) , so a miso soup with chilli, plus dipping sauce of f'ing hot chilli's and soy. 


Rather nice, but I put to much green onion in dumpling mix. Could be improved. 8 out of 10

----------


## JessicaChen

The dumplings look great. Prawns and pork is a winner combination. Also I see you utilize the almighty fish sauce. Got some Asian in you? 
For me tonight I used the last of the goat I shot a couple weeks back. Decided to make a basic good old fashioned stew, havent made one in years. I could definitely taste the difference between the leg meat from the buck and the leg meat from the nanny. Its like you can taste what they smell like. Bucks are an acquired taste thats for sure.

----------


## Beaker

> The dumplings look great. Prawns and pork is a winner combination. Also I see you utilize the almighty fish sauce. Got some Asian in you?


No Asian in me.... But I did marry one, plus spent alot of time in Asia.
Fish sauce is a bit of different taste, I'm not going to put it on my chips like watties T sauce, but for certain things it's bloody great. 

Oh and there was a few extras made for the freezer. The kids were learning at the same time, so there's some different shapes in there. They can do it better than me...

----------


## Beaker

As a heads up, if anyone finds these, they are bloody nice g


I found them at Gilmors, Albany.

----------


## Ronin007

Well I'm not quite the gourmand that some of you appear to be, but damn if this didn't taste great.  Wallaby stew with fresh soda bread.  Still half of it in the slow cooker, so it'll become a "forever" stew.  Tomorrow night I'm hoping to bag a few bunnies, so they'll be added to the mix...who knows what it'll be on a week's time

----------


## JessicaChen

Rabbit salad sandwiches for lunch and ‘popcorn rabbit’ in wraps for dinner. Good chicken substitute.

----------


## Pixie Z

Tonight on the menu- fennel crusted kingfish with olive oil crushed potatoes & a tomato/basil dressing

----------


## tamamutu

it should be good for a couple of weeks kai.

----------


## Pixie Z

@tamamutu from my partners first ever legal kingy too!

----------


## dannyb

Chamois back steaks fried in butter with salt, pepper and garlic served with hassle back potatoes, broccoli and cauliflower.
So good but sad I'll probably not have another feed of Chamois for a long time.

----------


## JessicaChen

@Pixie Z Thats some gourmet restaurant plating right there.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Chamois back steaks fried in butter with salt, pepper and garlic served with hassle back potatoes, broccoli and cauliflower.
> So good but sad I'll probably not have another feed of Chamois for a long time.
> 
> Attachment 162447


Next time I shoot one you are welcome to the whole thing, dark meated, tough, odd tasting bastards
( The rest of the plate looks yummy but knowing there is Cham contaminating it, has frightened my taste buds )

----------


## dannyb

> Next time I shoot one you are welcome to the whole thing, dark meated, tough, odd tasting bastards


maybe the one I shot was the exception then, it was fat as heck and was some of the sweetest tasting game meat I've ever had, and tender as a tender thing.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> maybe the one I shot was the exception then, it was fat as heck and was some of the sweetest tasting game meat I've ever had, and tender as a tender thing.


And here I had you down as having some 'class' and discernment

----------


## kukuwai

Chamois shanks !!

Been in the slow cooker all day  Bloody salivating just looking at them 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Absolutely nothing wrong with Chamois meat if you cook it right. @kukuwai looks like he has it sorted :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dicko

DB, looks good, Going to google hassle back potatoes !

----------


## dannyb

> DB, looks good, Going to google hassle back potatoes !


Easy to make, peel and halve potatoes, then make a series of fine cuts along the potato that don't quite go all the way through, I find putting a skewer either side of the potato on the chopping board allows you to cut easily and the skewer stops you from cutting all the way through, then baste with a mixture of butter and curry powder,  you could add other herbs and spices to your taste, bake on a tray in the oven till crispy basting often.
So damn good  :Cool:

----------


## MB

Young goat backstraps for dinner tonight. Pan fried/seared with rosemary, thyme, garlic, salt and pepper. We preferred it over some of the venison we've had previously. Leaving these animals to rot in the bush is a criminal waste.

----------


## veitnamcam

Couple nights ago I made up a snapper and cray and chilli mussel and king prawn Mornay.
Body and leg meat from a couple of medium crays and equal measures of snapper mussel and prawn.



Some one got into it before I could get a finished picture....shit it was good.

----------


## veitnamcam

Crispy skinned flounder fillets tonight.

----------


## Sarvo

Egg Plant (the rings)  grown heaps of big Beauties' this year

----------


## Allizdog

With stylish utensils as always to boot Sarvo. Very nice.

----------


## NRT

> Couple nights ago I made up a snapper and cray and chilli mussel and king prawn Mornay.
> Body and leg meat from a couple of medium crays and equal measures of snapper mussel and prawn.
> 
> Attachment 164210
> 
> Some one got into it before I could get a finished picture....shit it was good.


You ever thought of moving to Dunedin,fishing good weather not so much.

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> You ever thought of moving to Dunedin,fishing good weather not so much.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


Yes many times.....mates down there ,good fishing even better hunting cheap land and housing good work prospects but the handbrake not keen.

----------


## NRT

Your cooking be a dream neighbor ,not all take we will pay,,,

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk

----------


## NRT

Enjoy cooking on the Weber heat beads so better then gas so winging our first pizza on it ,no pizza stone but a old BBQ plate worked 

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk

----------


## NRT

> Enjoy cooking on the Weber heat beads so better then gas so winging our first pizza on it ,no pizza stone but a old BBQ plate worked 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


Forgot photo dumbarse

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Home made char sui pork (not from packet mix), with garlic soy bok choi, rice and a miso soup (yes different countries, but it worked)






Pork should/butt, cut into 2in strips, marinade in -
½ cup soy sauce
⅓ cup honey
⅓ cup tomato sauce
3 tablespoons cider vinger
⅓ cup brown sugar
¼ cup Chinese rice wine
2 tablespoons hoisin sauce
1 teaspoon Chinese five-spice powder (Optional)

Leave overnight, move around a few times.
Into 220c oven, in roasting dish on a rack. 
Cook 10mins
Add heaps of water below rack, but don't get meat wet.
Cook for further 30mins.
Get out, rest it for 15-20mins.
Cut fine and eat. 

Was bloody nice and close to restaurant stuff. And easy as to make

----------


## JessicaChen

That looks bloody good beaker. Despite being part Chinese I haven’t actually tried making Char siu pork. Many ways to make it but might try the way you did it. I made rabbit teriyaki tonight with a side of rice. Also fried up the kidneys and liver. Haven’t tried rabbit kidney before and it was surprisingly mild.

----------


## Chelsea

Photography doesn’t do it justice, easy peasy venison spaghetti bolognese for dinner tonight. Served it with a side of garlic bread and of course topped with a tonne of cheese. Probably the best tasting one I have made in a while. Cheated and used a tin of Pam’s tomato and garlic pasta sauce, pretty good for a $1

----------


## veitnamcam

Son filleted, skinned,trimmed and sliced up kahawai he caught for our sashimi entrée with soy,lime juice and wasabi.  :36 1 8:  :36 1 8: 
Filleting was a bit rough but we all start some where and he still has his fingers :Thumbsup:  forgot photos.

Wrangled up some yearling Fallow back steak, heavily seasoned with garlic and herb salt and cracked pepper.
Fried in oil not butter to sear then into oven with the hand made chips for a couple of minutes....out onto a hot plate and coated with a bit of butter to rest while I cooked the eggs and onions.

----------


## JessicaChen

After 48 hours of marinading my first hare in red wine and spices I finally made ‘jugged hare’. Followed this long annoying recipe https://honest-food.net/classic-civet-of-hare/ with personal adjustments. One of the ingredients I didn’t have was hares blood to thicken the sauce. Apparently blending together cream , liver, and blood makes a good thickener to add at the end. I just added cream blended with liver, it looked like strawberry milk. Cooked it a bit long so the hare meat kind of fell apart a bit too much. Overall I can safely say that hare is much tastier than rabbit.

----------


## veitnamcam

I was just thinking thats a bloody clean bbq.

----------


## hotbarrels

Got our church men's camp this weekend.  Quite a few SA's.
Been toying with giving sausage making a go as I already had the mincer and just needed the stuffer.  That arrived just before Easter.
Shot a nice fat hind over the Easter weekend.
In typical 'go hard or go home' fashion I said "yea, I'll make some Boerewors", having never seen a sausage made let alone had a go myself.

Anyway, I introduce to you, 5kg of Venison and Mead Boerewors !!  (apparently Boerewors has brandy in it but I didn't have any, so home brew mead it was).

----------


## kukuwai

Picked a few rings of these in the paddocks lately.



Shit they are tasty  


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Picked a few rings of these in the paddocks lately.
> 
> 
> 
> Shit they are tasty 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


That is about as good as wild food gets.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Picked a few rings of these in the paddocks lately.
> 
> 
> 
> Shit they are tasty  
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


You lucky lucky barstard!

We used to pick bags and bags of them on the wee farm I grew up on, used to get the occasional soccer ball sized puff ball too.
Apparently you can eat the puffballs? I only ever gave them my best match winning penaly kick impersonation.

----------


## kukuwai

Sooo good, the flavour leaves the supermarket ones for dead !!

Told the boys we might find a few more after the rain 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

> Picked a few rings of these in the paddocks lately.
> 
> 
> 
> Shit they are tasty  
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Lucky bastard all I've got so far is this. 
We need rain to get them going  and then for a few wonderful weeks everything we have for tea is black.

----------


## Chelsea

> Lucky bastard all I've got so far is this. 
> We need rain to get them going  and then for a few wonderful weeks everything we have for tea is black.


Is there somewhere reliable that can tell me what mushrooms are safe to eat? I have been told even though they may  look like button ones doesn’t mean they are ok to eat. We have quiet a few starting to pop up around the farm.

----------


## hotbarrels

Here's one from Easter weekend

----------


## hotbarrels

> Got our church men's camp this weekend.  Quite a few SA's.
> Been toying with giving sausage making a go as I already had the mincer and just needed the stuffer.  That arrived just before Easter.
> Shot a nice fat hind over the Easter weekend.
> In typical 'go hard or go home' fashion I said "yea, I'll make some Boerewors", having never seen a sausage made let alone had a go myself.
> 
> Anyway, I introduce to you, 5kg of Venison and Mead Boerewors !!  (apparently Boerewors has brandy in it but I didn't have any, so home brew mead it was).
> 
> Attachment 164728


Seemed to pass muster ......  
Unfortunately it was raining so they had to be cooked on the hotplate rather than the wood Braai

----------


## hotbarrels

> Is there somewhere reliable that can tell me what mushrooms are safe to eat? I have been told even though they may  look like button ones doesn’t mean they are ok to eat. We have quiet a few starting to pop up around the farm.


I was told as a kid that if you can peel it, you can eat it.......  Apparently you cannot peel a toadstool???
Personally, I don't eat fungi so have never put it to the test, nor can I verify the validity of the advice given.

----------


## JessicaChen

> Is there somewhere reliable that can tell me what mushrooms are safe to eat? I have been told even though they may  look like button ones doesn’t mean they are ok to eat. We have quiet a few starting to pop up around the farm.


If you find a good source I want to know too. Mushrooms can be notoriously difficult to identify, and safe species can look identical to toxic species. I did a bit of mushroom collecting of the magic variety and one of the ways to identify them is to take a spore print to see the color of the spores. You might need to go through some annoying binomial keys to get a good grasp on the features to look for. Boletes are probably your best bet at ensuring you dont pick up something toxic. Go for birch bolete! https://fungalguide.landcareresearch...x?Group=Bolete
https://fungalguide.landcareresearch...ticGroups.aspx

Ive eaten the bright red fly agaric before. Need to boil them to get toxins out before frying. Tastes pretty good. However, like the name suggests, the fungi attracts a lot of flies. There are almost always maggots everywhere in them.

----------


## Nick-D

> Is there somewhere reliable that can tell me what mushrooms are safe to eat? I have been told even though they may  look like button ones doesn’t mean they are ok to eat. We have quiet a few starting to pop up around the farm.


Field mushrooms are pretty safe. The only poisenous one that looks the same and grows in similar places have pure white gills. So as long as you avoid those you are all good.

----------


## Dreamer

Red back steak from the weber 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

I made up a chilli con carne a wee while back.
I have to make a PG version for the wife and daughter then a XXX version for me and the Son.
I have never actually cooked any of his recipe's but I like this guy, our cooking styles are remarkably similar but he swears less.
https://www.facebook.com/Natswhatire...0124311807136/

----------


## wsm junkie

A quick fry up of the other nights mudfish...nom nom :36 1 8:

----------


## tamamutu

Pretty good alright. good style.

----------


## veitnamcam

Snapper bellys.
 @Tahr you can see the lines of fat here at the rear of the belly cavity( the rest of the belly is
left on the wings) 



The head wings and belly and close to the skin are where most fish store fat.
What most people call bloodline is actually a type of  fat reserve....that dark fatline next to the skin is very rich and if eaten in quantity has a reputation for going straight threw.
In small amounts it is fine.

----------


## JessicaChen

Minced up some of the fallow I got the other day and made Bolognese with it (was inspired by Chelsea's post last page) with mushrooms. Simple but so good. Hubby said the venison was better than beef. No photos, we dug in quick and now its gone.

----------


## NRT

> Minced up some of the fallow I got the other day and made Bolognese with it (was inspired by Chelsea's post last page) with mushrooms. Simple but so good. Hubby said the venison was better than beef. No photos, we dug in quick and now its gone.


It is less fat but takes spices or sauces real well ,one of the highlights of being a hunter the spoils to share

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Preacher

Homegrown Peppers (Multiple varieties we had in freezer) and Tomato hot sauce.  Fucken glad I'm reducing it down outside.

Pepper spray sucks.  Real and DIY.

----------


## JessicaChen

Made a bloody beautiful but simple venison stew with a red wine base. Onion, mushroom, garlic, venison, deglaze with red wine, mix in cranberry jelly and beef stock, pop in oven for a few hours.

----------


## 2Quack

BBQ’d rare fallow yearling back leg .... damn the little ones are tasty 
The Culleys bbq rubs are really worth it

----------


## 2Quack

> Homegrown Peppers (Multiple varieties we had in freezer) and Tomato hot sauce.  Fucken glad I'm reducing it down outside.
> 
> Pepper spray sucks.  Real and DIY.
> Attachment 165462


A workmate gave me some Carolina Reapers put one in a stew ...... big mistake

----------


## tamamutu

[QUOTE=JessicaChen;1151197]Made a bloody beautiful but simple venison stew with a red wine base. Onion, mushroom, garlic, venison, deglaze with red wine, mix in cranberry jelly and beef stock, pop in oven for a few hours.

Top notch look, I bet it tasted fantastic.  PS, I love venison stew.

----------


## Tahr

Fallow venison hocks Im just putting into a slow cook for 8 hours...yum yum.

----------


## veitnamcam

Veni shanks are the best!
All 4 look to be back wheels?

----------


## NRT

Ring them with meat saw ,better again,

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

> Ring them with meat saw ,better again,
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


I take the bone out and vacuum pac for my hunting adventures. But yes, if its a meal at home I at least cut them in half.
Cam, there was one front shank amongst them. Top right - I partially cut it through shorter and bent it to fit the fry pan when I browned them.

----------


## Moa Hunter

I now prefer veni shanks cooked in an oven bag over slow cooker method but both are great. Browned in the pan and the cooked in the oven bag with Garlic a little Rosemary and ground Cumin 5 hrs for stag size

----------


## Tahr

> I now prefer veni shanks cooked in an oven bag over slow cooker method but both are great. Browned in the pan and the cooked in the oven bag with Garlic a little Rosemary and ground Cumin 5 hrs for stag size


There's no cumin in our house anymore  :Have A Nice Day:  Its an age thing.

Its interesting how we have different tastes. I find that rosemary leaves a bitter back ground taste, so use fresh tyme
The oven bags are a good idea. In the pan, any of the shank not in fluid can dry out a bit if you don't keep basting them.

Ingredients in mine are:

Flour and smoked paprika mix for browning.
Chopped onion
Red wine to de-glaze pan
Brown sugar
Worcester sauce
Balsamic vinegar
Chicken stock
Puccini mushroom stock cube
Garlic
Tin of chopped tomatoes
Couple of sprigs of fresh tyme
Bay leaves

----------


## Moa Hunter

The oven bag acts like a mini pressure cooker, so that the positive pressure keeps the moisture in the meat and they come out very tender. Just dry roasting is a disaster. No matter what way we cook our shanks they are a great source of Collagen
I have collected only one feed of Porcini's this year from some local oaks, dont know if I would be allowed to put them in with shanks

----------


## Pixie Z

A nice simple one today- homemade pizza using veni salami. The inclusion of pineapple may be sacrilege to some but it got no complaints here.

----------


## veitnamcam

Had missed fresh flounder fillets over the last few months.



Shit they were good. I am stuffed full now.

----------


## wsm junkie

> A nice simple one today- homemade pizza using veni salami. The inclusion of pineapple may be sacrilege to some but it got no complaints here.
> Attachment 166168


Nothing wrong with pineapple....its that green stuff that concerns me :XD:

----------


## tamamutu

How would one go about cooking some minced octopus?

----------


## Pixie Z

> Nothing wrong with pineapple....its that green stuff that concerns me


Haha a little spinach never hurt anyone. Just look at Popeye  :Grin:

----------


## bunji

> How would one go about cooking some minced octopus?


Have a search for Greek octopus meat balls or patties, we had these on a Dive boat off Kalymnos, they were only going to serve them to us once but we loved them that much we asked for them nearly every night over "flasher" menu options .The crew & cook were wrapped as they loved eating them as well & super easy to cook ,the Greeks fast before their Easter & this is one of the "reward"snacks they are allowed, bloody delicious if you love your sea food & great with a cold beer.If you can not find a recipe let us know & l will dig up the one the missus uses  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Nick-D

> Had missed fresh flounder fillets over the last few months.
> 
> Attachment 166171
> 
> Shit they were good. I am stuffed full now.


Very few fish I would rather eat

----------


## Nick-D

Getting back into cray season. Pinched a couple of these from mount main beach area. Bit of home made bread and burnt butter and lemon sauce. So easy, so good

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## JessicaChen

I am a degenerate and had some venison backstrap with instant noodles. The meat was aged for about two weeks in the fridge vac-packed and was SO good.

----------


## Beaker

> I am a degenerate and had some venison backstrap with instant noodles. The meat was aged for about two weeks in the fridge vac-packed and was SO good. 
> Attachment 166310


Nothing wrong with that!
(maybe add some chilli.....  :Have A Nice Day: )

----------


## veitnamcam

> I am a degenerate and had some venison backstrap with instant noodles. The meat was aged for about two weeks in the fridge vac-packed and was SO good. 
> Attachment 166310





> Nothing wrong with that!
> (maybe add some chilli..... )


Yea I was going to say some hot sauce on there would make the meal. :Zomg:  :36 1 18:  :36 1 8:

----------


## Rushy

I admire your discipline Jessica.  There is no way that I could ever have only one egg.

----------


## Hewie

My favourite recipe for a casserole / stew is this Venison Carbonnade - a Flemish (Belgian) stew that's pretty much meat, onions and beer. Tonight I used shank meat.



https://www.fieldandstream.com/venis...onnade-recipe/

----------


## veitnamcam

> My favourite recipe for a casserole / stew is this Venison Carbonnade - a Flemish (Belgian) stew that's pretty much meat, onions and beer. Tonight I used shank meat.
> 
> Attachment 166372
> 
> https://www.fieldandstream.com/venis...onnade-recipe/


Im sold

----------


## JessicaChen

Yep added the chilli sauce that came with the noodles (good old fashioned indo mie). Love the stuff. Not surprised it became a popular product internationally. 
 @Hewie Thanks for the recipe looks great, i have to try that. I think I saw a bunch of beers from overseas in paknsave including belgian ales, which is what the recipe calls for. Though probably any beer will do.

----------


## Hewie

@JessicaChen Our go-to casserole recipes usually have a tomato base so this one is a great change. I use a good dark and malty homebrew and it comes out beautifully

----------


## veitnamcam

> @JessicaChen Our go-to casserole recipes usually have a tomato base so this one is a great change. I use a good dark and malty homebrew and it comes out beautifully


The wife uses tomatoes in stews the rare times she cooks one....the recipe above is remarkably similar to my norm,brown meat onion mushrooms if I have them add beer and water.

----------


## Shearer

Salmon, spinach and cheese pie tonight.

----------


## Pengy

> Salmon, spinach and cheese pie tonight.
> Attachment 166647


Thats a Quiche.not a pie. Pies have a lid
Real men dont eat Quiche  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Thats a Quiche.not a pie. Pies have a lid
> Real men dont eat Quiche


I agree on the first.
But not the second.

----------


## veitnamcam

Snapper tail portions, seasoned floured and egged. Fried in butter not oil with lemon and tartare sauce spuds and butter and cabbage with butter and pepper.

----------


## JessicaChen

@veitnamcam So you flour the fish then cover the fish in egg? Do you use a brush or just dip? Im no good at cooking fish. Yours looks so nicely done. 

Tonight rabbit in mustard sauce again, real hit and delicious, added bacon and mushrooms to it this time. Recipe: https://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipe...mustard_sauce/ , however my wild rabbit takes 2 and a half hours to get tender, not the 45 minutes (haha good luck) in the recipe. Today i poached the rabbit separately from the sauce + mushroom + bacon then mixed it all together later.

----------


## veitnamcam

> @veitnamcam So you flour the fish then cover the fish in egg? Do you use a brush or just dip? Im no good at cooking fish. Yours looks so nicely done. 
> 
> Tonight rabbit in mustard sauce again, real hit and delicious, added bacon and mushrooms to it this time. Recipe: https://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipe...mustard_sauce/ , however my wild rabbit takes 2 and a half hours to get tender, not the 45 minutes (haha good luck) in the recipe. Today i poached the rabbit separately from the sauce + mushroom + bacon then mixed it all together later. 
> Attachment 166735


Yum mustard sauce.

Yes I just beat a couple of eggs in a bowl and dip in then straight into the pan.

For extra mess you can go from the egg to bread crumbs to pan.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Slightly over cooked the eggs but DAM that Fallow was good....could cut it with your finger.

----------


## Tahr

> Slightly over cooked the eggs but DAM that Fallow was good....could cut it with your finger.
> 
> Attachment 166806


Yum. Household costs spiral when the kids start eating the same as adults  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yum. Household costs spiral when the kids start eating the same as adults


They have been doing that for a few years now already and yes it does.

----------


## Tahr

Rut shot 3 year old Fallow buck back steak. Wet aged vacuum packed for 20 days. He had that musty smell when I processed him.
Anchovy, caper, parsley etc butter.
Salad
Baked thin kumera slices 
Col-slaw (I cheated - bought this from NWorld. Dressed with a really good balsamic).

Bloody marvellous. Venison was tender as and no rut taint. Yum yum.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Rut shot 3 year old Fallow buck back steak. Wet aged vacuum packed for 20 days. He had that musty smell when I processed him.
> Anchovy, caper, parsley etc butter.
> Salad
> Baked thin kumera slices 
> Col-slaw (I cheated - bought this from NWorld. Dressed with a really good balsamic).
> 
> Bloody marvellous. Venison was tender as and no rut taint. Yum yum.
> 
> Attachment 166914


Anchovy is not something I would have thought to add to the butter nor capers.
Will have to give that a try.
Were they a tinned or salted dried anchovy?

----------


## MSL

Sika stag back steak, sliced thin and into a smoking hot pan.  Super tender and not overly strong.  Nothing fancy, Im a meat and three veg cook.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nick-D

> Sika stag back steak, sliced thin and into a smoking hot pan.  Super tender and not overly strong.  Nothing fancy, Im a meat and three veg cook.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Simple is good man.

Snap, sika back steaks and baked potatoes.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Mrs said she wanted Korean for mothers day dinner,.... So..... Home made Korean it was....


Kimchi radish was brought, and the seaweed salid. 
The rest home cooked. Rice, soy beef (scotch), Korean braised potatoes (very yum), spinach with sesame oil and seeds, mushroom, carrot, fried zucchini, cucumber and from over the ditch Japanese beef tataki.
And over cooked fried eggs (bulls them up, by walking away.... Should have been runny as) 

All done in about 45mins, quick and bloody tasty

----------


## kukuwai

Wild pork sausages
Just back from the butchers
First try tonight 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Wild pork sausages
> Just back from the butchers
> First try tonight 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I have had sausages made by pretty much everyone in town and meat solutions is the most consistent by far....If you like it it will be the same next time.

----------


## veitnamcam

Fallow veni steak eggs and chips. Chips from local fish and chippy.

----------


## kukuwai

> I have had sausages made by pretty much everyone in town and meat solutions is the most consistent by far....If you like it it will be the same next time.


First time using them Cam.
Sausages tasted great 

Having all the goods vacuum packed is a definite winner, sure beats the hell out of plastic trays and shrink wrap in my opinion.  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## JessicaChen

I’ve been addicted to those continental brand powdered pepper steak soups. Tried to make my own but with fallow shanks. Turned out really tasty. Used this recipe as a general guide, added mushrooms, used a different brand of pepper sauce, and added soup mix that included barley lentils etc. 
https://mouthsofmums.com.au/recipe/pepper-steak-soup/

----------


## veitnamcam

So yesterday we had a slow cooked mutton shoulder roast. It was great with oven roasted veg...... But there was a slowcooker full of juices and fat.
I skimmed the fat off as best I could, seived the lot....heated in a pot and added minced garlic vege stock and onion..another seive and skim and then taste test.
So after having a massive roast meal I couldn't help myself after tasting the stock.I had to have a mug full for desert it was that good.
Today in went the lamb(hoggart) shanks and a equal measure of venison shoulder meat into the stock and slow cooker covered with onion rings.
Veg in the oven.
Bloody fantabulous!

----------


## Beaker

> So yesterday we had a slow cooked mutton shoulder roast. It was great with oven roasted veg...... But there was a slowcooker full of juices and fat.
> I skimmed the fat off as best I could, seived the lot....heated in a pot and added minced garlic vege stock and onion..another seive and skim and then taste test.
> So after having a massive roast meal I couldn't help myself after tasting the stock.I had to have a mug full for desert it was that good.
> Today in went the lamb(hoggart) shanks and a equal measure of venison shoulder meat into the stock and slow cooker covered with onion rings.
> Veg in the oven.
> Bloody fantabulous!
> 
> Attachment 168585


The meat looks and sounds great..... Great juice like that, needs mashed spuds. Something about Spuds and butter. 
Just saying  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> The meat looks and sounds great..... Great juice like that, needs mashed spuds. Something about Spuds and butter. 
> Just saying


Yea I hear ya..... can't bring myself to mash good spuds tho.
Got 3-4 months at least of shit spuds so it will be mash and potato bakes untill Novemberish.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Allizdog

Since it's pissing down this weekend I thought it would be a good opportunity to do my first brisket on the smoker. Here is the results. Very happy with the first attempt.

----------


## Hewie

Step aside pulled pork - we're eating pulled venison now.  Bolar roast cut into quarters, browned off and added to a slow cooker on a bed of sliced onions. Add a bayleaf, salt, pepper, and some chipotle peppers. Deglaze pan with a bottle of beer and add to cooker with a bottle of good quality BBQ sauce. Cook all day. Shred meat and add cooking liquid to your liking. Served with homemade coleslaw made with plenty of quality mayo and a slug of white wine vinegar for bite.

----------


## Pixie Z

Tonight’s dinner- battered and pan fried trevally, Parmesan crusted chips with homemade smoked paprika aioli, & some grated cauliflower, carrot & red onion that I pan fried with garlic & a little soy sauce.

----------


## Beaker

Venison back strap (with juniper Berry, chilli, white pepper, and salt rub), red wine and mushroom ju, scalloped potatoes, slowed cooked onion, roasted tomatoes and spinach, and some brocolli.



Followed up with old fashioned golden syrup dumplings and vanilla ice cream....

----------


## dannyb

If you'all get sick of seeing these let me know cause I never get sick of eating them.
Crispy skin mallard titties = clean plates in my household every time.

----------


## madjon_

Courtesy team "good kunz"

----------


## kukuwai

Reckon i know who that team is 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

@dannyb 

A while back you posted about how to make hassel back spuds.

Just thought id let you know that ive busted out the skewer's and sliced up some quite a few times now.

'Hassel backs' are now a big hit in my family too. Cheers 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

> @dannyb 
> 
> A while back you posted about how to make hassel back spuds.
> 
> Just thought id let you know that ive busted out the skewer's and sliced up some quite a few times now.
> 
> 'Hassel backs' are now a big hit in my family too. Cheers 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


They are pretty good  :Thumbsup:

----------


## madjon_

After the Loard Mayor, comes the shitcart.

----------


## Flyblown

Red venison backstrap, sliced thinnish, tossed in flour and liberally coated in home mixed Moroccan spice. Cooked fast in hot oil, served on a bed of stir fried homegrown onion, celery, bok choy, silverbeet, parsley and carrots. Side of dried chilli to taste.

I expect we’ll all have a satisfying shit in the morning!

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Red venison backstrap, sliced thinnish, tossed in flour and liberally coated in home mixed Moroccan spice. Cooked fast in hot oil, served on a bed of stir fried homegrown onion, celery, bok choy, silverbeet, parsley and carrots. Side of dried chilli to taste.
> 
> I expect we’ll all have a satisfying shit in the morning!


Whats the beer?

----------


## Rushy

> Whats the beer?


A cold wet accompaniment.

----------


## Pixie Z

Had my first experience of pig hunting last weekend and got a nice eating sow. Cooked up a nice piece of shoulder tonight. Vietnamese sticky caramel pork. Served with rice, steamed bok choi & fresh spring onion, cucumber & carrot strips.

----------


## JessicaChen

> Had my first experience of pig hunting last weekend and got a nice eating sow. Cooked up a nice piece of shoulder tonight. Vietnamese sticky caramel pork. Served with rice, steamed bok choi & fresh spring onion, cucumber & carrot strips.
> Attachment 170208


Damn that looks good. Any online recipes that are similar to what you did? Need to give that a try.

----------


## Pixie Z

@JessicaChen I basically just used this recipe… https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/...ramel-pork/amp
Plus also put in some garlic as well. & doubled the whole recipe cos I’m a greedy bastard  :Grin:

----------


## JessicaChen

Awesome thanks pixie z. Will definitely give that a try, I like my sweet meats. Teriyaki, sweet n sour, honey soy, char siew etc. 
today had surf and turf, sort of,  fallow heart and liver fried in butter, with leftover fish and chips from the previous night. First time trying deer liver, goodness a lot of blood comes out of that thing, good strong flavors. Probably would have gone better with caramelized onions rather than day old chips reheated in the oven.

----------


## Marty Henry

Pretty much the same thing but served differently  It was served up for lunch last Saturday after a sucessful morning. Fallow liver, kidneys and heart, onions and a can of chilli beans.
Goodness that lasted us till breakfast the following morning.

----------


## Dundee

Wild boar cooked in the crock pot....dinners and lunches sorted!

----------


## veitnamcam

Last night wifey cooked up some veni shanks and stuff.
Was really really good .

Tonight I had left overs.... basically super strong stock/soup.

Shit it was good.



A smart man would freeze whats left to use in the future but I will probably just drink whats left for breakfast  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Wifey made a salad for tea.

She would never make a vegetarian!
Added to the green stuff.
Half a roast chook.
Hard boiled eggs.
Lots of bacon.
A whole crayfish.
Lots of feta cheese.

----------


## JessicaChen

Eww salad! I actually love a whole variety of veggies and there are many vegan dishes that I adore, but I cant stand salads especially if there is no avocado and if it is made up mostly of different varieties of lettuce. Eggs and meat make salads much more bearable. The crayfish though! That would have been a fairly fine dish.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Eww salad! I actually love a whole variety of veggies and there are many vegan dishes that I adore, but I cant stand salads especially if there is no avocado and if it is made up mostly of different varieties of lettuce. Eggs and meat make salads much more bearable. The crayfish though! That would have been a fairly fine dish.


There was plenty of avocado.....dressings make lettuce edible.
There was thick dry crispy noodle things on everyone elses but I hate that shit.
Noodles should be cooked and hot and spicy.

----------


## Beaker

> There was plenty of avocado.....dressings make lettuce edible.
> There was thick dry crispy noodle things on everyone elses but I hate that shit.
> Noodles should be cooked and hot and spicy.


Avocado is green and slimy for a reason - to warn you not to eat it. Bloody horrible stuff, second only to coriander and lemongrass.

Chilli and hot noodles on the other hand, one of the best foods out

----------


## veitnamcam

> Avocado is green and slimy for a reason - to warn you not to eat it. Bloody horrible stuff, second only to coriander and lemongrass.
> 
> Chilli and hot noodles on the other hand, one of the best foods out


Yea um......
Not a fan of the last two but avo is the veg equivalent of bacon.
If its slimy its rotten!

----------


## veitnamcam



----------


## kukuwai

How's the state of that !!!! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> How's the state of that !!!! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


That Turbot was epic good! Melt in mouth soft.
Cray was pretty good too. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Nick-D

Cray, sika, homemade bread, cheese, 5 too many gins... 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Crumbed fallow from this to this!

----------


## ROKTOY

Snapper poached in milk with a few flavour additions.
Chips shallow fried in goat fat.
Smelt divine in the pan, tasted even better off my fork
My plating skills lack, .....skill. But I don't care.


Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kudratkart

Kudrat kart is an Ecommerce store where can buy honey, lemon pickle, spices, Almond and Coconut oil. Shop now on Kudrat kart.

Pure Mustard Oil
Pure Almond Oil
Pure Coconut Oil
Lemon Pickle
Pure Honey
Kalonji/Nigella seeds
Kasuri Methi
Red Chilli Powder
Tej Patta (Bay Leaf)
Ajwain
Haldi/Turmeric Powder
Garam Masala
Dhaniya Seeds
Kala Namak/Black Salt
Deghi Mirch
Kali Mirch Powder
Dalchini/Cinnamon Sticks
Magh Pipal
Jeera/Cumin Seeds
Kali Mirch/Black pepper
Dry Ginger (Sonth)
Laung/Cloves
Badi Elaichi/Black Cardamom
Methi Dana/Fenugreek Seeds
Choti Elaichi/Green Cardamom
Saunf/Fennel Seeds
Min/Pudina Powdert

----------


## Hewie

Living like a king. Red backtrap on creamy parmesean polenta with wilted spinach and jus - matched with a stout and a single malt

----------


## keengunNic

Day off today, so its wild pork belly burnt ends, smoked on the bbq for 2 hours at 120 Celsius, then into the cast iron pot for another hour with bbq sauce concoction and butter.

----------


## Beaker

Had pork ribs 2 ways tonight.
Ribs slow cooked in oven with cajan spice rub. Nice. 

And then 1 2 3 4 5 Chinese ribs. Very easy and oh so good! (would have liked to add chilli, and will next time)






Recipe -
1,2,3,4,5 pork ribs. 

1T shaoxing wine
2T light soy sauce
3T cider vinegar (recipe was for Chinese black vinegar, but cider worked)
4T sugar
5T water

1x rack of pork ribs, cut to 50mm bits (I 'velveted' them, by 1T of corn flour and 1/2t of bicarbonate soda, mix over really well and leave for 1 hour - makes them very tender. This can be done for other meats to, just make sure they are cut small) 

2T rice bran oil
Thumb sized bit of garlic, peeled and sliced big.


Heat oil and ginger on high heat for a minute, in a wok or big pot. Add ribs. Cook until brown all over. Add the rest. Bring to boil. Cover and reduce to low heat, just simmering. Stir a few times over 25mins. Remove lid, up the temp, and reduce sauce until it sticks to the ribs. Serve.

----------


## keengunNic

> Had pork ribs 2 ways tonight.
> Ribs slow cooked in oven with cajan spice rub. Nice. 
> 
> And then 1 2 3 4 5 Chinese ribs. Very easy and oh so good! (would have liked to add chilli, and will next time)
> 
> 
> Attachment 171239
> 
> Attachment 171240
> ...


Stealing these recipes for sure man looks outstanding

----------


## Marty Henry

> Living like a king. Red backtrap on creamy parmesean polenta with wilted spinach and GRAVY - matched with a stout and a single malt
> 
> Attachment 171153


Fixed it,  its GRAVY. Tomato sauce is nowhere in sight nor is lion brown

----------


## Beaker

> Stealing these recipes for sure man looks outstanding


That's the point!  :Have A Nice Day: 

This one is super simple.
Would be good with veni ribs or wild pork to. 

I'm going to try it with chicken, with less sugar and more chilli. I think it will work OK.

----------


## veitnamcam

Bit repetitive for you guys but just so bloody good!
Fresh flounder fillets seasoned/floured and fried in butter for a crispy skin with some hot chips from the local fish and chippy.



So simple yet so good.

----------


## Pixie Z

A basic one tonight- kingfish just given a light dusting of this “hot & spicy Jamaican-style seasoning for white fish” & pan fried. Lovely seasoning- a little heat to it but just enough for a nice flavour & not enough to smother the flavour of the fish.

----------


## Nick-D

> A basic one tonight- kingfish just given a light dusting of this “hot & spicy Jamaican-style seasoning for white fish” & pan fried. Lovely seasoning- a little heat to it but just enough for a nice flavour & not enough to smother the flavour of the fish.
> Attachment 171499


I love those wild fennel Co rubs man. Sounds weird but the chicken one is super good with kingy. Their venison one is the tits too

----------


## Pixie Z

@Nick-D Will have to check the chicken one out. The venison one you talking about the chocolate one? I’ve got that one in the cupboard as well.

----------


## Nick-D

Yeah man, it's farkin good

----------


## Pixie Z

Was watching YouTube the other day & saw a video of Action Bronson (NYC based chef turned rapper) making an epic steak sandwich. So inspired by that I set about making some serious steak sammies for work lunches.

Started off making some mini baguettes. Brushed each half with olive & truffle oil. A bit of lettuce. Sliced up some Mainland colby cheese & smoked it with applewood chips. Pan fried up a piece of top round from a red i shot a couple months ago, & sliced it up nice & thin once it had rested. Then a drizzle of hickory smoked bbq sauce, some red onions which I fried off with balsamic vinegar, & finally a sprinkle of Parmesan.

Has got to be one of the best sandwiches I’ve ever had. Had a text from the missus at about 1pm which just said “this sandwich is fucking amazing”. So I’ll be making these again for sure.

----------


## JessicaChen

Sandwiches fit for kings that looks good.

----------


## Pixie Z

Copied this dish from a post I saw on the Eat What You Kill page on Facebook (bloody good page that started up last year, run by a Kiwi- highly recommend checking out if you use Facebook).

Venison carpaccio. Made to take a house warming today.
Simply seared a piece of backstrap for about 5secs on each side & sliced very thin. Put onto a thinly sliced & lightly toasted piece of French stick, along with a slice of radish, a small dollop of creme fraiche, a few drops of balsamic vinegar & a few alfalfa sprouts. I meant to put a couple of Parmesan flakes on too but forgot.

----------


## Rushy

I would Hoover that lot up myself.  Better make some more.

----------


## veitnamcam

Smashing it @Pixie Z  :Thumbsup: 

Looks awesome.

----------


## Beaker

Home made braised pigs feet (well, pork hock) and home made steamed bread (mantou).



Quite nice.

----------


## Nick-D

Bit of fresh bluefin poke. Few being caught this year, pretty damn tasty

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mrs Beeman

Finally remembered to take a photo before it was demolished. Venison with a whisky and wholegrain mustard sauce, scalloped potatoes and silver beet all out of our backyard.

----------


## veitnamcam

The wife does a bloody good Smoked salmon sushi.

----------


## veitnamcam

Fallow hind quarter meat shot by my daughter.

This animal has been fantastic so I had no hesitation in slicing into thick steaks.

Seasoned and well at room temp I turned my attention to some mushrooms, bacon,spuds and cabbage.





Spuds nearly cooked got the steak in the pan to sear and a nto the (warm) oven to rest with the plates( pet hate of mine hot food on a cold plate)
As the steak went into the oven to rest the cabagge pre seasoned and sitting on a knob of butter was turned on high while I drained the spuds and buttered them.

Just a touch of crunch to the cabbage is key.

My plateing is shit but I can cook what I can cook bloody good and get it all on the plate hot rested and cooked all at the same time  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pixie Z

Bloody nice mate! Perfect hearty meal for this shitty weather!

----------


## Micky Duck

shite that looks AWESOME... really tidy presentation,and I can almost smell the aroma.....hope it tasted as good as it looks.

----------


## Allizdog

Looks bloody good VC.

----------


## 2post

Went fishing and no one else wanted these so smoked them in my do it all cooker. It's big enough that I can light a fire at one end and almost cold smoke them at the other end.

----------


## Beaker

Lunch - Homemade pumpkin soup (roasted pumpkin, onions and garlic. Heap of salt and with a fair dose of chilli and Korean Red pepper flakes), cream and a pork and shrimp meatball (left over meat from making dumplings, just oven roasted).

----------


## veitnamcam

Blue cod fillets,seasoned and floured in corn flour, egged,crumbed.
Cooked in an only just oiled pan with plenty of butter just on the point of burning.
Rest/drain in a warm oven on paper towels while serving up the rest.

----------


## veitnamcam



----------


## Shearer

Fish and chips tonight.

----------


## Shearer

> Attachment 173515


Beat me to it.

----------


## Beaker

> Fish and chips tonight.
> Attachment 173516


Fantastic - until you put the Beetroot on it.... That's up there with broadbeans  :Sick:  :Sick: 

 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Shearer

> Fantastic - until you put the Beetroot on it.... That's up there with broadbeans


Mmmmmmm. Broad beans.... I would have put some of them on too if I had any.

----------


## Beaker

> Mmmmmmm. Broad beans.... I would have put some of them on too if I had any.


You need help!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> You need help!


You can beat an egg....you can beat your meat but you cant beetaroot.

----------


## Dundee

Haven't shared a meal on here for a while but this was pork from the land not the bloody supermarket.
Watties on the spud gravey on the pork.

----------


## Shearer

Smoked Kahawai pie tonight. With beetroot and other stuff @Beaker :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## hotbarrels

Fired up the wood grill last night.  Cooked a rack of pork ribs, two butterflied chickens, and a venison eye fillet, with roast potatoes, kumara and yams.

----------


## JessicaChen

I keep forgetting to take photos. I made a really weird soup made of a combination of animals. Rabbit frames, pork bones, chicken bones, deer liver, and fish balls. Added cabbage, garlic cloves and white pepper to the mix as well. Kinda ended up tasting like a singaporean pig organ soup, or a meat-heavy chinese hot pot which is pleasant.

----------


## Beaker

> I keep forgetting to take photos. I made a really weird soup made of a combination of animals. Rabbit frames, pork bones, chicken bones, deer liver, and fish balls. Added cabbage, garlic cloves and white pepper to the mix as well. Kinda ended up tasting like a singaporean pig organ soup, or a meat-heavy chinese hot pot which is pleasant.


With hopefully chilli....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Had a good trade with a fellow hunter,gave him duck breasts for sambar meat.
Sambar back steaks do not taste like a horse,very tender and primo!

----------


## Preacher

Chilli shrooms rub.

Doesn't look hot but this is dried jhut bolokia, cayenne, lemon, orange and mushrooms.  7.62x39 for scale.

Brutal.  Even for me as a lover of hot things.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Fired up the wood grill last night.  Cooked a rack of pork ribs, two butterflied chickens, and a venison eye fillet, with roast potatoes, kumara and yams.
> 
> Attachment 174092
> 
> Attachment 174093


Thats an epic bbq  :Cool: 
I would build something like that if I lived somewhere I could have one.

----------


## veitnamcam

Rack of goat.
Exceptionaly fat animal feeding up on the cockys Chicory.
Better than any rack of lamb I have ever had by quite a margin!

----------


## Hewie

Ruahine Red back steak turned into a Wellington. Just a fancy pie really

----------


## Beaker

> Ruahine Red back steak turned into a Wellington. Just a fancy pie really 
> 
> Attachment 174517


That looks perfect!
What's in the Pâté?

----------


## Hewie

Thanks. The pate is just some red onion and mushroom sweated down with some fresh thyme and ground black pepper. Some whole grain mustard spread on top of meat after searing but I'd probably leave that out next time. Tender and tasty. My kids don't realise how spoilt they are for quality meat.

----------


## Shearer



----------


## bunji

Very lucky to have access to a private property 1/2 an Hour away from the farm that has good numbers of Fallow & one of my favorite Venison dishes is Apple cider wood,smoked Fallow. Melt in the mouth with a few roast veg from the garden   :Pacman: 

We have a busy food preparation time ahead as our extended hunting expedition means we now have 4 Chest Freezers between us, full of various Game after we helped out local families hit hard by the floods & storm damage & emptied ours ,so it will be a busy time  making Salami & Sausages,Vac packing  etc  for the summer BBQ season .

----------


## Pixie Z

@Hewie that Wellington looks bloody good mate! Bet it tasted even better.

----------


## Pixie Z

A nice and basic one… cheese & bacon omelette. Bacon homemade from a wild pig I got in the Hawke’s Bay.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Ruahine Red back steak turned into a Wellington. Just a fancy pie really 
> 
> Attachment 174517


How did you get that so perfect without being able to 'press' or feel the meat ?

----------


## Marty Henry

> A nice and basic one… cheese & bacon omelette. Bacon homemade from a wild pig I got in the Hawke’s Bay.
> Attachment 174959Attachment 174960


Looks like it was done with a proper dry cure. Im betting that it tastes as good as it looks.
I would make a bacon and egg pie with that, just pastry, bacon, whole eggs, and pepper.

----------


## bunji

@Pixie Z Nothing wrong with basic when it is delicious & wholesome food like that. You have the Bacon down to a fine art ,that is just how l like it . :Thumbsup:

----------


## Hewie

> How did you get that so perfect without being able to 'press' or feel the meat ?


 I did use a cheap non-digital meat thermometer I was given by the kids at Christmas to help. Oh and the meat was taken straight from the fridge, seared, then back into fridge to chill before wrapping in pastry. Gives the pastry time to cook properly without overcooking the meat inside

----------


## bunji

Last week there was a post about watching Blazing Saddles again & it stirred up a few chuckles remembering it, between me & the missus as we both have the same warped sense of humor & we agreed we would watch it again ourselves  .

Then l had a idea ,one of the local farms was hit bad during the floods & wind storm we had a while back & they had their roof damaged .They are a young  big family with EIGHT kids  :Wtfsmilie:  ,so we put 6 of the youngest kids up in the spare rooms at our farm during the floods  & they stayed a couple of nights while we got the place water proof, they are good kids but the family is obviously  not on easy street.

The kids have been calling in to see the dogs & l suspect get a feed since,which the missus & dogs enjoy  ,so the missus agreed we are going to have the family over again &  watch Blazing Saddles  as they would never have seen anything like it before  .So l did a bit of a cook up along the cowboy lines of a  "Texas Smoked BBQ"  since our freezers are now crammed full after finally getting away for a few hunting trips .

So  to keep it simple feeding the tribe l did a "Texas Smoked BBQ" roast wild pork for pulled pork & roast rump of Venison & coleslaw rolls .

"Texas Smoked Pork "







 Kids had a ball & laughed their little hearts out & ate the lot . Let the Fart Jokes begin at their place for the next few months   :Psmiley:

----------


## Marty Henry

Looks very nice but you seem to be missing the beans (-:

----------


## Moa Hunter

> I did use a cheap non-digital meat thermometer I was given by the kids at Christmas to help. Oh and the meat was taken straight from the fridge, seared, then back into fridge to chill before wrapping in pastry. Gives the pastry time to cook properly without overcooking the meat inside


Ah Ha ! I am pleased I asked, wouldn't have thought of searing it first.

----------


## bunji

> Looks very nice but you seem to be missing the beans (-:


Yeh the kids managed to talk the missus in having all 4 dogs inside & the hounds were doing enough farting with the sneaked bits the kids were giving them ,so glad l did not push the luck with beans . :Psmiley:

----------


## Beaker

Mrs cleaned out one of the freezers, and discovered (what I thought was hidden....  :Have A Nice Day: ) a pound of whitebait, she mentioned it to the boy, and he whipped it out and had it defrosting in seconds. 45mins later he says I know what we're having for dinner... 

So bait and lamb ribs for dinner.


A great end, to a shit week.

----------


## Lucky

Lockdown sucks but we still have Venny backsteak for dinner  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker

Beef short ribs, mushrooms cooked with white speck, mashed spud with nz butter (lots) and some green stuff.



Inspired from a gordan ramsey Google search recipe.

Rather nice (bloody good) and first time cooking beef ribs

https://www-gordonramsay-com.cdn.amp...-short-ribs%2F

----------


## JessicaChen

Got a whole pile of rabbits sunday night. Just in time for lockdown. Yesterday had roast saddles topped with bacon, and mustard sauce on the side. Tonight making an Italian rabbit stew based on this https://www.greatbritishchefs.com/re...ciatore-recipe
Still have more rabbit meat and kidneys leftover for the rest of the week.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

So lock in has hit the kitchen.... Home made Bread, apple and custard bread and the daughter on sashimi...

----------


## JessicaChen

That bread looks perfect. 
Been trying to get some bread for toast the last couple of days but can't find any.

----------


## Rushy

Beaker I can see that loaf clearly identifies as a right wing white supremacy bread.  Why are you not an equal opportunity baker in these modern sensitive times.  Don’t you know that white bread and brown bread are racist ideals and that white (bread) privilege prevails in our stores (and clearly our kitchens as well)?  In support of a more tolerant and inclusive lockdown, I would suggest your next effort should be a rainbow unicorn loaf.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## veitnamcam

Pulled goat.....no not another Afghanistan post just tea for the family.

Obese nanny goat hind quarter and part of saddle.
Rubbed all over with a smoked butchers salt and Master foods texan smoky rub.

On a bed of onion rings in a covered dish and into the oven on 110c for 6 hours.
Once ready for spuds took out and heated oven to 220 and bunged in with lid off to crisp up.


Rested while spuds etc cooked then served up with a mint sauce gravy.



If I could get a steady supply of animals as good as this one I would never bother with lamb or mutton again!

----------


## Rushy

That looks bloody good VC

----------


## veitnamcam

> That looks bloody good VC


Cheers Rushy it was fantastic,  this animal in particular has been amazing eating due probably to living on a cockys chicory.

----------


## ROKTOY

Goat must be the flavour of the day,
Ours tonight is neck of goat, 6 hours in the slow cooker with a selection of herbs from the garden a few veges to make it healthy. A minimum serving of two plates each for tea. I should have learned sourdough bread last lockdown so we had something to mop up the gravy.



Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Goat must be the flavour of the day,
> Ours tonight is neck of goat, 6 hours in the slow cooker with a selection of herbs from the garden a few veges to make it healthy. A minimum serving of two plates each for tea. I should have learned sourdough bread last lockdown so we had something to mop up the gravy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


That looks bloody good!

Try this one for bread. Works a treat.
I didn't do the kneading bit, just made it all in the one mixer bowl, and left it on for 5 mins. Easy as

----------


## Beaker

So to keep from offending (do I care  :Have A Nice Day: ) @Rushy, here's today's bread batch, including a steamed and not baked colored version.....

----------


## Rushy

> So to keep from offending (do I care ) @Rushy, here's today's bread batch, including a steamed and not baked colored version.....
> 
> Attachment 175957


Ha ha ha Fucking classic ya bloody idjit

----------


## kukuwai

Haha good onya @Beaker that's excellant 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## ROKTOY

Well played Beaker

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Pixie Z

Dinner last night. Homemade wild pork Bao. Served with garlic fried red cabbage & carrot. First time making these, but I’ll definitely be doing em again. My only regret is that I made them when everyone else was home so I had to share.

----------


## veitnamcam

Everyone else had pizza but I wanted steak!

Beautiful beef porterhouse.... perfectly rare...not blue not medium just perfect. :Thumbsup: 

Enjoy it while I can I recon before we are on the meal tickets

----------


## Beaker

Simple old school tonight - corned beef (slow cooked all day, with  brown sugar, cloves, Bay leafs and a sprinkle of chilli), with mashed Spuds and home made cheese sauce. And there was some green and orange stuff added.... Oh and some mustard on the side from Holland.....

----------


## veitnamcam

> Simple old school tonight - corned beef (slow cooked all day, with  brown sugar, cloves, Bay leafs and a sprinkle of chilli), with mashed Spuds and home made cheese sauce. And there was some green and orange stuff added.... Oh and some mustard on the side from Holland.....
> Attachment 176135


Id eat that.....might have turned the mustard into mustard sauce tho.....or not

----------


## Tahr

My turn tonight. Coffee and chilli venison and wine reduction. All BBQ'd

----------


## Double tap

Rabbit stew
This was a hit tonight even mum loved it (was refusing to eat it yesterday lol) and kids want to get more rabbit to eat

----------


## veitnamcam

@Tahr ...the reduction .....school me now please.

----------


## Tahr

> @Tahr ...the reduction .....school me now please.


Simple.
I use brown sugar and half the recipe for the 2 of us.
https://www.food.com/recipe/balsamic...duction-459578

----------


## kukuwai

Thanks Tahr that looks good, will definitely give it a go 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Simple.
> I use brown sugar and half the recipe for the 2 of us.
> https://www.food.com/recipe/balsamic...duction-459578


Cheers will definitely give that a crack.

----------


## bunji

My favorite winter meal Old School, Venison, Farm House Casserole.we had tonight put on at 10am at smoko after l cleared out & restacked the house fire wood pile  & had at 6 for tea  .

Used up a bit of the last Fallow stag l had hanging & some Red deer l was trying out new Salami/beer stick/jerky recipes on .

Nice & simple to do in the slow cooker ,set & forget for 8 hrs or so in the slow cooker & good to go .Works out to around 8+ hearty meals for me & the missus ,l normally have another go for lunch the following day & freeze the rest in 2 meal portions & serve those on a bed of noodles,for a quick & easy meals.

----------


## Pixie Z

Damn slow cookers are bloody great! Meal looks epic @bunji. Would have to leave out the peas for the missus here though.

----------


## Pixie Z

Tonight I did some boneless wild pork loin cutlets. Marinated all day in a mix of honey, dijon mustard, soy sauce, garlic, rosemary & thyme. Then pan fried on a medium heat til cooked through. Served with homemade chips done in the air fryer (my brother brought one with him when he moved in with us in Jan- shit that thing was a revelation) & garlic fried red cabbage!

----------


## Beaker

Happy 9th b day, daughter.
Second year in a row in lock down.
She's handling it well.
Theres going to be a big party out the end of this one.



With a non dad made cake, and friends.... Not just parents and bro....

----------


## Rushy

> Happy 9th b day, daughter.
> Second year in a row in lock down.
> She's handling it well.
> Theres going to be a big party out the end of this one.
> 
> Attachment 176417
> 
> With a non dad made cake, and friends.... Not just parents and bro....


With a fun day out on Rushy’s range.  Happy birthday little one.

----------


## Tui4Me



----------


## veitnamcam

Everybody cooks veni ribs for their dog right?





Fussy Bitch.

----------


## Beaker

> Everybody cooks veni ribs for their dog right?
> 
> Attachment 177167
> 
> Attachment 177168
> 
> Fussy Bitch.


You're weird.
Salt and chilli on those and they a prem human food! 

But I guess, if you really like your dog,  all OK.....

----------


## veitnamcam

> You're weird.
> Salt and chilli on those and they a prem human food! 
> 
> But I guess, if you really like your dog,  all OK.....


If they didn't have that hole in them they would have been slow smoked and glazed.

----------


## Beaker

> If they didn't have that hole in them they would have been slow smoked and glazed.


I didn't see that

----------


## veitnamcam

Skinned flounder fillets.



Just for a change really but I think I prefer them skin on.

----------


## Flyblown

I don’t think I’m gonna even bother with vegetables. Ruapehu red hind.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I don’t think I’m gonna even bother with vegetables. Ruapehu red hind.
> 
> Attachment 177969


I like it rare but thats pushing it even for me.....could you at least wave a hairdryer over it? :Grin:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pixie Z

Hot smoked a couple of trevally fillets last night. Then shredded em up and made into a hot smoked fish pasta bake. Delicious & hearty and a great way to make a couple fillets go a long way. No photos of the end product as it got demolished pretty quick.

----------


## MB

Homekill lamb neck chops tonight. Slow cooked in olive oil with salt and then reverse seared in a sizzling hot pan. Almost as good as rib chops. This is rapidly becoming my favourite way of cooking less than premium cuts of meat.

----------


## Beaker

> Homekill lamb neck chops tonight. Slow cooked in olive oil with salt and then reverse seared in a sizzling hot pan. Almost as good as rib chops. This is rapidly becoming my favourite way of cooking less than premium cuts of meat.


A while ago, I ended up at a shit hotel/motel, in akl before moving here. Went the restaurant and was not really impressed, (I couldnt work out if they we're a pub or a fine dining place) but a slow cooked in oil lamb shoulder, caught my eye. So picked it for a go. Bloody hell, amazing!!
Fantastic.
It was a slow night, and I said to the waiter that I was impressed, 2 mins later the the chef is out. Said again bloody well done.  Blah blah blah.
He said, the taste is best after 4-5 cooks. Ie, lamb sholder in slow cooker, cover with oil (rice bran) and on slow for 8 hours. Then out, drain, and into 220 deg oven for colour. Our rest for 15mins and onto plate. But keep oil, and the best tasting round is about 4-5 rounds. Now at home unless your eating it every day this wouldn't work, but it was amazing tasting lamb, and it was apparently on the 3 run.

----------


## Beaker

Not really dinner tonight, but will be some breakfast (bacon) and after dinner cheese and crackers (the cheese) in a bit. Bacon needs a couple of days in fridge, and the cheese can wait a month or 2.

The flash as smoker, has a shorted heater element (and I can't seem to find a replace part....) so a kiwi adaption of a smokai to the box has been done (DIN rail and some ply) 




Oh and I stuff some raw eggs in the shell, in there as well. In the past they are nice fried inside, and have a note of smoke. Like they were cooked on a bbq. 

Didn't get a pic of the bacon slab. Will do when I cut it up and cook.

----------


## bunji

Did a smoked leg of Fallow ,this season we have found the local Fallow venison in particular has been about the best we have ever had,anyone else found the same? Do not know whether it was the long dry spell broken by the flooding & on going wet weather,but it has been bloody great eating .


For years now l usually bone out my game in the field after having a mate blow out his knee struggling doing a carcass carry out,so with this Fallow l  Butterflied the leg & rubbed it down with   lemon, oregano, garlic pepper & salt and "Greek Seasonings", started it off with about a hours smoking with apple wood ,turned out fantastic meat was sweet & melt in the mouth .

 

The farm chiller has been busy as we did just over 50lbs of venison & pork sausages for the neighbors as a helping hand over lock down & also did some Salami's to fill in time & make room in the freezers,will post picks when l get a chance .

----------


## Beaker

I couldn't wait until tomorrow, so fried a bit of the bacon.
Nice, but a bit salty, so next time instead of just rinsing after the cure, I'll also soak it for 30mins or so.
Good taste though, good hit of smoke, bit of sweetness, I think I get a bit of sour from pomegranate but not sure(certainly adds color) .
Also next time, will be a good dose of chilli powder in the cure.


Its certainly on the list to do more of

----------


## hotbarrels

Fired up the outdoor fire and put the potjie pot on ......

----------


## veitnamcam

That's how you crispy skin carrots.




Split smoked kahawai and some heads for another.

----------


## Hewie

@hotbarrels that looks like a serious 'outdoor fire'. Got some photos of the whole thing?

----------


## hotbarrels

> @hotbarrels that looks like a serious 'outdoor fire'. Got some photos of the whole thing?


 @Hewie I built it to be mobile.  Fire brick floor and sides.  Rise/fall grill grate on a simple winch system.  Handles are retractable for trailer transport and form the base for the removable table top, which stores under the floor for transport.  Left hand side is designed to be the 'fire box' to produce the coals for grilling, and will accept a standard bbq plate in the angle iron rails, and it will also accept a bbq pizza oven.  All round multi purpose.  One really big advantage with this setup is that you can shift it around depending on which way the wind is blowing - keeps the smoke out of your eyes.

----------


## dannyb

Haven't done a steak for while....you know too much of a good thing and all that. However there's a shit tonne of steak in the freezer so gotta eat em  :Zomg: 
Anyway some thick sliced red rump steaks, hassle back potatoes served with broccoli and cauliflower.
Bloody food of kings

----------


## Trout

Young fallow leg roast,buitifull meat,7 months old i reckn.One leg and 4 hocks left in the freezer.Time to get more.Four hours at 170c

----------


## 2Quack

> That's how you crispy skin carrots.
> Attachment 178430
> 
> Attachment 178433
> 
> Split smoked kahawai and some heads for another.
> 
> Attachment 178431
> Attachment 178432


DAMNNNN !!!!! That crispy skin carrot looks good ......

----------


## Beaker

Dinner pork ribs.

Fry.


Add stuff (1,2,3,4,5 ribs) 


Serve (40mins later with rice and some green stuffl


Easy and bloody good tasting.

----------


## Pixie Z

Dinner last night- wanted to do burgers but didn’t have any mince. So ground up a kg of veni in the old hand cranked mincer & cut through some wild pork fat. Filled with the usual burger complements- lettuce, pickle, cheese & homemade burger sauce. Was about to dig in when I remembered the pickled red onion I’d prepared last weekend. Hard to beat a bloody good burger!

----------


## Dundee

Got gifted some sambar meat for a trade of duck meat...I think i got the best meat!
Sambar eye fillets with roast spuds,so tender could slice with a butter knife.

----------


## wsm junkie

> Got gifted some sambar meat for a trade of duck meat...I think i got the best meat!
> Sambar eye fillets with roast spuds,so tender could slice with a butter knife.
> Attachment 178774


Nup, thats a fake photo - theres no watties on that plate.... @Dundee i think your accounts been hacked :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Nup, thats a fake photo - theres no watties on that plate.... @Dundee i think your accounts been hacked


Although the meat looks extra well done which is a Dundee trait  it could just be that it is pre sauce ejaculation.

----------


## Dundee

Fixed :Thumbsup:

----------


## bunji

The ground finally dried out enough to get the tractor up into the back block of the farm ,so spent the last couple of days clearing the wind fall off the fence lines. Pushed what was not wanted for firewood into burn piles & got it going before the next band of wet weather comes through .Decided to make the most of the fire & did some Venison Shanks & vegetables in the camp oven on its own little well fed coal bed, while l kept a eye on the fire.I do this on our Stewart Island & Fly in hunts ,always a camp favorite .

Our local sourced Venison, (1/2 hr from our farm gate ),particularly the Fallow has been exceptional eating since the Roar ,l can only put it down to the lean pickings due to dry conditions before the Roar & then the constantly wet & good pickings for them since .




 My cooking  style is what would politely be described as Old School camp cook ie Hot, Brown & Lots of It  .

----------


## McNotty

Beautiful pizza cooked in the Masport. Sauce is just Italian tomatoes, basil leaves, salt, olive oil. Topping is bit of salami, parmesan and mozzarella and a few half cherry tomatoes. Nadia Lim recipe for dough.

----------


## Trout

All you need now is a beer with your nice pizza.

----------


## veitnamcam

Not dinner as such but I've been snacking on these little beautys both straight out of the shell and off the BBQ this weekend.
Im still an amateur at opening but approaching pro on the eating.

----------


## Rushy

Shucks that sounds good VC.  Little play on words there for those in the know.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## McNotty

> Not dinner as such but I've been snacking on these little beautys both straight out of the shell and off the BBQ this weekend.
> Im still an amateur at opening but approaching pro on the eating.
> 
> Attachment 179090
> 
> Attachment 179091
> 
> Attachment 179092


Those look bloody delicious

----------


## Beaker

> Not dinner as such but I've been snacking on these little beautys both straight out of the shell and off the BBQ this weekend.
> Im still an amateur at opening but approaching pro on the eating.
> 
> Attachment 179090
> 
> Attachment 179091
> 
> Attachment 179092


Those look bloody great, and with taste, I'm sure

----------


## Beaker

A bit of a Japanese theme for dinner tonight.
Salmon sashimi, oyster (nice, but no flavor, very disappointed), nz pure wasabi (very different to the green tooth past tube versions and nice), rice and some green stuff




Followed by, home made chocolate lava cake and vanilla ice cream.

Now firmly camped on the couch for a while.....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> A bit of a Japanese theme for dinner tonight.
> Salmon sashimi, oyster (nice, but no flavor, very disappointed), nz pure wasabi (very different to the green tooth past tube versions and nice), rice and some green stuff
> Attachment 179102
> 
> Attachment 179103
> 
> Followed by, home made chocolate lava cake and vanilla ice cream.
> Attachment 179104
> Now firmly camped on the couch for a while.....


Yummo!

There is a difference between "dredge" and "Pacific " oysters.
Pacific being the most commonly farmed and harvested from shore.
They are both good but the dredge is typically smaller and more intense in flavor while the Pacific is generally bigger but less intense  in flavour.
I like them all but really love the dredge oyster (bluff oyster)

----------


## bunji

@Beaker Looks good mate ,you are the second person of late l have heard say their tub of oysters were tasteless ,what brand were they & l would be contacting the maker & letting them know .I wonder what causes it, too long prep or in ice slurry  ? l love my oysters & we actually buy them by the sack full from a industry contact my Lil Bro has  & l could eat them for days on end .Being on a farm ,buying a tub is a little 'luxury' l would be sorely disappointed  in to get ,(what are here),  a expensive tasteless tub .

I have always dreaded eating a bad oyster as l would hate to have it put me off eating something l love so much.I cracked a bad double yoker egg into a sizzling hot pan once on a Elk hunt in the US & just the smell meant even though l love eggs l could not eat one for months after.

When l was guiding in the UK,  Marco Pierre White the British chef & restaurateur came on shoots at one of estates regularly where he was friends & l suspect business associate of the owner, probably a dozen times over the years he cooked after the shoot for the owner  & guests.

 I never knew until he used & spoke about freshly  grated wasabi at one of the dinners , that the stuff we have all been eating ,even in the best Japanese restaurants is basically Horseradish mixed with god knows what .
Real Wasabi must be eaten within minutes of the root being grated before it starts degrading. The taste of real Wasabi is not only better ,but much smoother, without that biting zing in the back of your mouth from the tube stuff,it is also more fibrous & textured than the paste shit   .

He also did a fantastic salad once for a pheasant dish, using fresh Wasabi leaves mixed in, for me they gave a better taste to the dish than the wasabi root, they are also highly valued for their   anti-inflammatory &  anti-microbial properties that was very popular to chew for these values back in the old Dutch East Indies trader ship crews etc .

----------


## veitnamcam

> @Beaker Looks good mate ,you are the second person of late l have heard say their tub of oysters were tasteless ,what brand were they & l would be contacting the maker & letting them know .I wonder what causes it, too long prep or in ice slurry  ? l love my oysters & we actually buy them by the sack full from a industry contact my Lil Bro has  & l could eat them for days on end .Being on a farm ,buying a tub is a little 'luxury' l would be sorely disappointed  in to get ,(what are here),  a expensive tasteless tub .
> 
> I have always dreaded eating a bad oyster as l would hate to have it put me off eating something l love so much.I cracked a bad double yoker egg into a sizzling hot pan once on a Elk hunt in the US & just the smell meant even though l love eggs l could not eat one for months after.
> 
> When l was guiding in the UK,  Marco Pierre White the British chef & restaurateur came on shoots at one of estates regularly where he was friends & l suspect business associate of the owner, probably a dozen times over the years he cooked after the shoot for the owner  & guests.
> 
>  I never knew until he used & spoke about freshly  grated wasabi at one of the dinners , that the stuff we have all been eating ,even in the best Japanese restaurants is basically Horseradish mixed with god knows what .
> Real Wasabi must be eaten within minutes of the root being grated before it starts degrading. The taste of real Wasabi is not only better ,but much smoother, without that biting zing in the back of your mouth from the tube stuff,it is also more fibrous & textured than the paste shit   .
> 
> He also did a fantastic salad once for a pheasant dish, using fresh Wasabi leaves mixed in, for me they gave a better taste to the dish than the wasabi root, they are also highly valued for their   anti-inflammatory &  anti-microbial properties that was very popular to chew for these values back in the old Dutch East Indies trader ship crews etc .


Pretty sure there is a place growing authentic wasabi on the coast....maybe the same place as the salmon farm?

----------


## norsk

Bacon wrapped Whale Steak with wild mushroom sauce and chips.

Last big feed before my week long Reindyr hunt, still lost 5kg though.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Bacon wrapped Whale Steak with wild mushroom sauce and chips.
> 
> Last big feed before my week long Reindyr hunt, still lost 5kg though.


Full run down on whale steak please.
Taste texture fat species everything!

----------


## bunji

> Full run down on whale steak please.
> Taste texture fat species everything!


  @veitnamcam While hunting in remote places around the world over the years l always made sure to try prized local hunted game . 

I have eaten Whale a few times while in Alaska, while hunting with the Inuit tribes , it is bloody good very similar to horse that they serve in the French country side restaurants & very similar too Moose & Sambar . So basically a  'gamey ' Steak  type of taste with more texture than beef,any of us who reguarly eat venison would like it IMO  . Also had it as a sort of Jerky or Biltong version the Inuit have in their remote hunting camps, that was really good to chew on to take your mind of being a ice block while on a snow mobile bouncing your kidneys away, over the "Great White".Wrapped in bacon like that it would be bloody nice ,same as Moose or Sambar etc is when treated the same .

Looks good    @norsk  have a great hunt  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I have eaten Whale a few times while in Alaska, while hunting with the Inuit tribes , it is bloody good very similar to horse that they serve in the French country side restaurants & very similar too Moose & Sambar . So basically a  'gamey ' Steak  type of taste with more texture than beef , l also had it as a sort of Jerky or Biltong version the Inuit have in their remote hunting camps, that was really good to chew on to take your mind of being a ice block while on a snow mobile bouncing your kidneys away, over the "Great White".Wrapped in bacon like that it would be bloody nice ,same as Moose or Sambar etc is when treated the same .
> 
> Looks good @norsk  have a great hunt


Gives me an idea but I have never eaten horse, moose or sambar  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker

> Pretty sure there is a place growing authentic wasabi on the coast....maybe the same place as the salmon farm?


 Barry Town for the wasabi.

Dredge are much better than farmed. However, when you're only had 6 bluffs for the whole year - and see some oysters in the supermarket, and in level 4 restrictions - you buy them in hope.... And they still taste sort of like a oyster, just not as good...... 
The last couple are going to be breakfast. Salmon and oyster omelette. (sort of like Asian oyster omelette, but with salmon and kiwi)

----------


## bunji

> Gives me an idea but I have never eaten horse, moose or sambar


If you have ever eaten processed meat products from EU  you have eaten horse, my missus bred horses & is a riding instructor, with horsey type friends all over the world .  In Ireland when its economy crashed the Irish country side was stripped of most horses, being sent to EU slaughter houses to make money & it was highly valued for human consumption due to the lush conditions they were raised in  ,there was huge horsey huggers campaigns over it  & Sambar & Moose are just "Beefier"versions of Red deer to taste .

----------


## Beaker

> If you have ever eaten processed meat products from EU  you have eaten horse, my missus bred horses & is a riding instructor, with horsey type friends all over the world .  In Ireland when its economy crashed the Irish country side was stripped of most horses, being sent to EU slaughter houses to make money & it was highly valued for human consumption due to the lush conditions they were raised in  ,there was huge horsey huggers campaigns over it  & Sambar & Moose are just "Beefier"versions of Red deer to taste .


I haven't had moose or sambar, but have had horse.
When I lived in Switzerland, you could buy it from some supermarkets. We brought it (Mrs has eaten it in home country many times. They don't eat it hot, ie cook, let go cold and then eat.) I brought some, and cooked it like steak, and ate hot. Tasted like a strong tasting beef, was very lean, and I might have over cooked it. Didn't really like, but not horrible either. Would eat it again.

Whale though, I havent had, and am interested in how it tastes.

----------


## norsk

> Full run down on whale steak please.
> Taste texture fat species everything!


To me it has the texture of the best steak you have ever eaten, the Minkie whales are I think the worlds oldest managed commercial " fishery".

The quota is fairly low because the meat is going out of fashion .
They shoot them with a "hot harpoon" it has an explosive head forward of the barbs , from the films I have seen the damage is extensive and death very swift.
The meat is marbled like beef, the whales are filleted on the boat and the huge steaks off loaded at the dock, the season is short because the meat only has a pleasent taste for a short time of the year.

Whaling has been recorded here since 800 BC

It costs half of what steak does, finds its own food-tastes great and farms itself.

----------


## bunji

@norsk you can tell any of your mates if they are involved in the sustainable harvest or consumption of it  ,that this Kiwi bugger & his missus  nearly kicks  in the TV  when ever some entitled numb nut, from their Slumburbian shit hole, is upset by traditional whale harvest ,no different from them buying their food wrapped in plastic or me knocking over a killer on the farm .

I also found the Biltong Whale, like the Magpie Goose of North Australia actually gives you a pick me up & feeling of well being after eating it & the Inuit believe it strengthens your heart.In fact when the city living relatives have heart troubles they send them a parcel of it , l believe it was found it is high in the  fatty acids recommended to treat cardiovascular disease,the Aboriginals like wise use Magpie Goose to treat chest/lung  problems  ie pneumonia etc .



 @norsk  Are prospects looking good both in animal numbers & weather  for your Reindeer Hunt.What rifle/caliber will you use  ?

----------


## bunji

@Beaker Yep agree on the oyster taste verdict ,when we lived with the Aboriginal Tribes in Arnhem Land ,we would go out & get their Black lip oyster (a large tropical variety) often  ,where palm on your hand size was not uncommon.They are a very strong flavor & "chewier"  texture than the cold water varieties , to compensate for the flavor my missus liked them in a asian type omelette/dish,for me l loved them made into a Old School Carpet Bagger steak  (anyone even remember them anymore ??)& it really suited a good Buffalo steak to do it with.

Fuck Me now l am going to have Oyster withdrawals  :Psmiley:

----------


## norsk

> @norsk you can tell any of your mates if they are involved in the sustainable harvest or consumption of it  ,that this Kiwi bugger & his missus  nearly kicks  in the TV  when ever some entitled numb nut, from their Slumburbian shit hole, is upset by traditional whale harvest ,no different from them buying their food wrapped in plastic or me knocking over a killer on the farm .
> 
> I also found the Biltong Whale, like the Magpie Goose of North Australia actually gives you a pick me up & feeling of well being after eating it & the Inuit believe it strengthens your heart.In fact when the city living relatives have heart troubles they send them a parcel of it , l believe it was found it is high in the  fatty acids recommended to treat cardiovascular disease,the Aboriginals like wise use Magpie Goose to treat chest/lung  problems  ie pneumonia etc .
> 
> 
> 
>  @norsk  Are prospects looking good both in animal numbers & weather  for your Reindeer Hunt.What rifle/caliber will you use  ?


 @bunji

I have already been out twice and dropped four Reindyr, that picture of the Whale was before I left time before last. They havn't been in this area in these numbers for 30 years.I must have seen 1000+ animals this time,shot a good trophy buck last time too.Just been salting its skin now.

I have tags for two Spikers as well ,I am not sure I will make it out again but really hope to.

The weather plays a huge part on where the herds are,normally the filthier the weather the better the hunting.This year it was much different,mostly fine and sunny.

----------


## Pixie Z

I remember seeing whale steaks & whale salami at the old fish market in Bergen as well as some other very interesting seafood we don’t find here- king crab was one. The fresh salmon & a couple other things I tried were very nice. Didn’t try whale though. The scallops looked amazing but I couldn’t bring myself to spend the equivalent of about $35NZD per scallop when I can go diving for em myself here. Tried some very nice elk carpaccio in Estonia. Reindyr pizza in Oslo was nice too.

----------


## veitnamcam

John Dory fillets chips and salad.

PFG.

----------


## veitnamcam

Fat wild Nanny goat back wheel in the slow cooker with a couple of onions,apples,ginger,salt, pepper,garlic.



7hours from frozen later falling off the bone....could have biffed in the oven to crisp up but meh.



Bit of roast veg to go with.



Pretty bloody good goat.
Poured all the liquid threw a seive and reduced in a pan.... taste's amazing and when cooled will scoop off the fat then freeze the stock for future feeds.

----------


## norsk

Yeah that fish market is very expensive, its funny how things work though. Salmon is the cheapest fish in the supermarket over here and Reindyr the most expensive red Meat, Whale is the cheapest Red Meat.

Those  four Reindyr I shot totalled around 110kg of boned out meat, thsts a retail value of over $5K!

Scallop's are pretty abundent apparantly  for the divers,my mate gets a fair few. I know there are some on the bottom out from the jetty below my house since I fluked catching one on a lure one time.

That reminds me, I should go put the net out.

----------


## Beaker

Quick and simple tonight.
Lamb racks x2, cut to 3 bone. Oven hot as it goes, with mint, salt, salt, and some chilli flakes, and some Russian black salt.
Mashed spud with a ton of butter.
Brocolli and carrots.
Mushroom sauce. With mushrooms and a few more... (plus flour, water, siricha sauce)

Bloody nice, and clean plates and bones from all 4 plates..

Oh, and the attempt at arty plating for the Mrs.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Quick and simple tonight.
> Lamb racks x2, cut to 3 bone. Oven hot as it goes, with mint, salt, salt, and some chilli flakes, and some Russian black salt.
> Mashed spud with a ton of butter.
> Brocolli and carrots.
> Mushroom sauce. With mushrooms and a few more... (plus flour, water, siricha sauce)
> 
> Bloody nice, and clean plates and bones from all 4 plates..
> Attachment 179831
> Oh, and the attempt at arty plating for the Mrs.


Looks like a great entree ! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker

> Looks like a great entree !


Just about to have dessert.... It must have worked  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

> Looks like a great entree !


Just been told I'm about to have dessert.... It must have worked  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

A few hare meals that we had last week.

----------


## veitnamcam

> A few hare meals that we had last week.
> Attachment 179877Attachment 179878Attachment 179879Attachment 179880Attachment 179881Attachment 179882Attachment 179883


Nearly as good as venison the hare...really underated I think.

----------


## veitnamcam

Il just have the steak thanks.

----------


## Tahr

> Nearly as good as venison the hare...really underated I think.


 I have never tried hare. I should. But I cant actually bring myself to shoot them very often. They are so characterful.
(VC, I haven't forgotten about that book-Im just slack).

----------


## MB

I do a lot of fancy-schmancy stuff with fish, but nothing beats skin-on snapper fillets cooked on an open fire on the beach.

----------


## veitnamcam

Last night's Southland cheese rolls,blue cod, crayfish and salad.

----------


## Beaker

From this 
Coated with melted butter, salt, and chilli.
Then basted with the same for a couple of hours, while it rotated in the heat.

Turned out like this


Very nice. Served with roasted Spuds, mushroom gravy, brocoline.

Clean plates all around

----------


## hotbarrels

Not sure what I was thinking, doing a whole venison rump while on level 3 and only 4 or us at home ........

6 hours in the pellet grill, an hour or so with the lid off to get a bit of smoke ring, then lid on to keep it moist.  Took it up to 200F on the probe in the middle of the shoulder and held it there for an hour.  Pulled it off the bone and chopped it against the grain, added a Whitlock's pulled pork sauce and 50% of the braising liquid (apple juice, apple cider vinegar, brown sugar, Worcester sauce, couple of onions) and threw it back onto the grill until the mashed potatoes and veg was ready.

----------


## XR500

> I have never tried hare. I should. But I cant actually bring myself to shoot them very often. They are so characterful.
> (VC, I haven't forgotten about that book-Im just slack).


Own a  new forest and you'll quickly see them in a different light!!!

----------


## Marty Henry

> Last night's Southland cheese rolls,blue cod, crayfish and salad.
> Attachment 180371


Looks bloody good but I'm pretty sure southland cheese rolls only exist south or the waitaki.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Looks bloody good but I'm pretty sure southland cheese rolls only exist south or the waitaki.


Yes ! Mores the pity! Have tried to find somewhere to buy them before up here or even down there and send them up...nada.

Mates wife did a whole shittonne fundraising for something so we got a heap. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Had a go at venison wellington today. Came out great  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Had a go at venison wellington today. Came out great  
> Attachment 180795


Gordon Ramsey would be proud of that Ryan.

----------


## Beaker

No cooking, and bloody great taste on the chew... 


Not a bluff though....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

Eggs and mushrooms (fried in duck fat), ribeye steak and scallops. Miso noodle soup with tomatoes. Bit of Japanese chilli powder over it, and Russian black salt. Oh and some green stuff...


Maybe wouldn't get the heart tick, but was bloody great.

----------


## johnino

Looks good beaker. Id eat that in a heartbeat

----------


## bunji

Been testing out the new SS pizza oven, as the old one is a old school brick one & a new batch of  home made Game Salami,Chorizo ,Ham & Pastrami.

----------


## bunji

Still getting  time in with the new SS Pizza Oven , did a couple of pizza's loaded up with our pwn home made  Game Salami,Chorizo ,Ham & Pastrami & home grown veg & peppers from the farm  veggie patch 



Venison,Tahr,Chammy & Wild Pork Salami & Chorizo Pizza

----------


## Beaker

> Still getting  time in with the new SS Pizza Oven , did a couple of pizza's loaded up with our pwn home made  Game Salami,Chorizo ,Ham & Pastrami & home grown veg & peppers from the farm  veggie patch 
> 
> 
> 
> Venison,Tahr,Chammy & Wild Pork Salami & Chorizo Pizza
> 
> 
> Attachment 181772
> 
> ...


Oh hell yes!

----------


## Allizdog

Brilliant   @Beaker. They look awesome :Thumbsup: 

I think it's safe to say you got the hang of it.

----------


## veitnamcam

@bunji those salami are worthy of their own how to thread mate not just get lost in this one. @Beaker what's Japanese chilly? And black Russian salt?

----------


## veitnamcam

Young red inside fillets and some back steak trimmings.




If there is any one life skill a young Man should have IMHO it is how to cook a steak.

----------


## kukuwai

I just had to google IMHO 
Excellant 

Looks not dissimilar to dinner here tonight 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> @bunji those salami are worthy of their own how to thread mate not just get lost in this one. @Beaker what's Japanese chilly? And black Russian salt?


 @veitnamcam so black salt is kind of like pink salt - meant to have all these amazing health benefits over normal salt. Not sure on this, but it's got a slightly different taste, hard to describe. Not bad at all. I got a skaker of it from a Russian food place, just to try. I wouldn't go searching for it again, but would buy if I saw it in normal shopping. This is the one - 

Japapanese pepper - Shichi-mi tōgarashi
Very good in soups, steak, fish, chips,......

----------


## JessicaChen

Not tonights dinner, but for dinner in a couple of days. Got a big old hare so going to age the backsteaks/tenderloin in the fridge vacpacked, and marinating the the legs in a red wine marinade for a couple of days.

----------


## Tahr

> Not tonights dinner, but for dinner in a couple of days. Got a big old hare so going to age the backsteaks/tenderloin in the fridge vacpacked, and marinating the the legs in a red wine marinade for a couple of days. 
> Attachment 182108
> Attachment 182109
> Attachment 182110


I will be interested in how that turns out. Report back please?

----------


## Tahr

> Been testing out the new SS pizza oven, as the old one is a old school brick one & a new batch of  home made Game Salami,Chorizo ,Ham & Pastrami. 
> 
> Attachment 181648
> 
> Attachment 181649



I showed my wife this pic of your salami etc and she said "oh yum... where does he live?"  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

Morning out with the boss to plan the weeks ahead.... And a few fish fell into the meeting room. Get home and the son wants one whole, and the daughter wants rice, so steamed fish it was.
First time putting kumara and Spuds (finely sliced) underneath the fish, will be doing it again.
Heaps of butter, mushrooms, tomatoes, brocollne, sliced up garlic, salt, chilli.... Foil covered, 200deg for 30 mins. Uncovered and grilled for 5mins (would take the tomatoes off the top next time, and grill for a bit longer next time)

----------


## veitnamcam

50/50 wild veni/pork bangers and mash with onions and gravy.

----------


## Beaker

> 50/50 wild veni/pork bangers and mash with onions and gravy.
> Attachment 182168
> Attachment 182169


You have just solved the age old question - what's for dinner tonight? (well Thursday night...)

Looks bloody good!

----------


## Beaker

Cream cheese, spinach, garlic, mushroom (and Tofu) pasta, with fried salmon, and bacon chips (yes, just fried bacon, but chips sounds flash) .
And a side of salmon sashimi.


This lock in stuff is wearing thin, like my waist...

----------


## Rushy

> This lock in stuff is wearing thin, like my waist...


Your waste is bloody thin because you only serve yourself half of your dinner.  Ha ha ha ha.

----------


## Steve123

> Cream cheese, spinach, garlic, mushroom (and Tofu) pasta, with fried salmon, and bacon chips (yes, just fried bacon, but chips sounds flash) .
> And a side of salmon sashimi.
> Attachment 182231
> 
> This lock in stuff is wearing thin, like my waist...


Good to see that you can still hunt tofu while your locked down.
Did you use 22 subs in Grey Lynn?

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Good to see that you can still hunt tofu while your locked down.
> Did you use 22 subs in Grey Lynn?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


Na not me, my daughter got it. She hasn't quite learnt about selective hunting for prime species yet, she was more in pest culling mode, and I tried to hide it in something with flavor.

----------


## JessicaChen

After sitting in red wine and spices for a couple of days the hare meat looked really gross and purple, like zombie flesh. 
Tasted really good when the stew was finished though! I followed this recipe but added sautéed mushrooms near the end after blending the other vegetables into the broth. https://stefangourmet.com/2012/11/17...d-in-red-wine/
Went perfectly with mashed potato. Meat was tasty despite being from a big old male.

----------


## solothinker

There are so much great dishes out there! It will be very helpful to me if you use Spice Range to buy all those spices! And the great news is it's all indian





> The Mushrooms sound great! Shame I dont do the shopping.

----------


## thatguy

Hot venison salami Pizza

----------


## JessicaChen

I really need to stop browsing this thread while im trying to fast. That pizza has the perfect toppings.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 182313
> 
> Hot venison salami Pizza


Looks just like I would make one.....if I made one  :Grin:

----------


## Allizdog

> Attachment 182313
> 
> Hot venison salami Pizza


Nice  @thatguy. Apart from the olives.

----------


## Sarvo

20 plus items of ingredients with this Scotchie plate-up

----------


## thatguy

> Nice  @thatguy. Apart from the olives.


I LOVE olives haha

----------


## Dynastar27

A couple of Swan Burgers

----------


## Beaker

Don't think it got the heart tick, however, went down a treat for lunch - mushroom, cheese, bacon and watties spaghetti omelette.
The trick is to fry the bacon first, rendering out all the fat, so making the bacon more healthy.
Then use that fat, to cook the mushrooms, before adding the eggs.  :Thumbsup: 


And yes, I stuffed up the flip out. I blame it on not enough fat/butter in frypan, so a bit of sticking.....

----------


## JessicaChen

Id happily eat that omelette. A cheesy eggy mushroomy delicious fatty mess with a sprinkling of fine canned spaghetti? Count me in. 

Ive treated myself tonight with a dark chocolatey can of craft stout (Kereru imperial nibs) to have with my loin of hare that I aged for a week in the fridge. Pan fried in butter and a touch of garlic. Side of mashed kumara and mushrooms. It tastes almost like venison. Everything feels good and happy right now.

----------


## Allizdog

Spaghetti bolognaise topped with parmesan, ricotta and coriander.

----------


## veitnamcam

Nose to tail.

Not something I always do but I always try and give away or use the whole fish if I can.

Fillets vacuum packed and in the freezer for another day.

A 10 ish and a 7 ish pound snap yeilded all this meat from the head frame and wings minus the biggest head that's going to a friend tomorrow.

----------


## hotbarrels

Venison potjie pot tonight, with dumplings.

----------


## JessicaChen

> Nose to tail.
> 
> Not something I always do but I always try and give away or use the whole fish if I can.
> 
> Fillets vacuum packed and in the freezer for another day.
> 
> A 10 ish and a 7 ish pound snap yeilded all this meat from the head frame and wings minus the biggest head that's going to a friend tomorrow.


Man I love fish heads. Good for fish head curry, or just fried and picking the meat off the cheeks. The fish faces just sometimes look a bit scary. Used to get fried whole parrotfish including head at a diving resort in Malaysia, and those things give me the creeps.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Man I love fish heads. Good for fish head curry, or just fried and picking the meat off the cheeks. The fish faces just sometimes look a bit scary. Used to get fried whole parrotfish including head at a diving resort in Malaysia, and those things give me the creeps.


I love the meat ( and even the eyes) when fresh out of the smoker.
Once picked clean from skin and bone TBH  I might eat a little the next day cold but this is fish pie gold!
So generally I freeze whatever is left to make fish pies.

----------


## Beaker

> Venison potjie pot tonight, with dumplings.
> 
> Attachment 183003
> 
> Attachment 183004
> 
> Attachment 183005


What's the dumpling recipe please?

----------


## hotbarrels

> What's the dumpling recipe please?


 @Beaker

1 1/2 cups flour
3 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp yeast
1 tsp sugar
150mm water
Parsley, thyme to taste.

Mix dry ingredients
Add water and mix with the handle of a wooden spoon to bring it all together
Leave it in the bowl for 15-30min
Divide into 8 equal portions and roll into balls and let rise for 30min
Add to the stew and seam with the lid on for 30min

----------


## hotbarrels

A dozen pizza's last night

----------


## Beaker

The pizza's and oven look fantastic!!

----------


## Beaker

Quick dinner here tonight.
Fried marinated Salmon fillet (miso, soy, mirin, brown sugar, chilli flakes) , on vermacill noodles, with miso/tomato/pepper and chilli soup, brocollne and baby bok choy. And some sprouts on top to try and make it look flash....

----------


## Sarvo

Oh This was good
Beef as best as it can possibly be !!!

----------


## Chelsea

I have been so slack in the kitchen, have cooked maybe 3 roasts since end of June. Joys of calving and mating and managing a dairy farm. Managed to rustle up a roast dinner dinner tonight, trying to enjoy a nice hot meal before I resort to bbq and salads for the summer.

----------


## veitnamcam

The same batch of 50/50 wild pork/veni sausages .
Still needed to defrost a bit so wanged them in a pot of hot water for 20min to defrost and firm up.
Dried and into the smoker....mostly oak wine barrel shavings and about a third Pohutukawa chips.
New spuds par boiled then in.

Tried to save some red onions wife had left in the pantry in a plastic bag :Oh Noes: ....trimmed hard sliced up and fried in butter but still slimy so a fail.
But the spuds and bangers were bloody awesome.

----------


## bunji

Missus & l were lucky to spend 6 Seasons working in Argentina & would live there quite easily, as the people & the food are among the best we experienced anywhere in our world travels & the hunting is fantastic with hands down the best wing shooting l have ever done .

Unfortunately like a lot of places corrupt politicians have brought Argentina  to its knees ,but if you ever get chance we highly recommend it ,the people are great ,the countryside is fantastic & even my missus admits the women are the most beautiful & exotic looking  we saw in our world travels  

They have a fantastic BBQ & meat cooking culture & tastes are very similar to us Kiwi's ,(well these rough nut Kiwi Buggers any way) ,one of the recipe's my missus got from our favorite Camp cook was for a more meat based Paella utilizing game, which there means a lot beautiful Fallow Venison ,we both get cravings for it so we had it tonight using some off cuts from the Fallow Stag l got this week & some wings from our Farm chook cull, l did in prep for the summer/xmas  BBQ season . We have the left overs for lunch during the week

The missus has also mastered cooking Pavs in the Pizza oven once it has died down & l did a crusty bread in it to mop up the Paella ,Pav is still one of my favorite deserts so the old Pizza oven will cop a flogging over summer doing them.

Bushy Bastard Kiwi Farm Cool Room Clear Out Venison-Pork-Rabbit -Chook -Argentinian  style Paella 



Missus Pizza Oven Pav -



Yumbo -




Pizza Oven Crusty Bread

----------


## veitnamcam

> Missus & l were lucky to spend 6 Seasons working in Argentina & would live there quite easily, as the people & the food are among the best we experienced anywhere in our world travels & the hunting is fantastic with hands down the best wing shooting l have ever done .
> 
> Unfortunately like a lot of places corrupt politicians have brought Argentina  to its knees ,but if you ever get chance we highly recommend it ,the people are great ,the countryside is fantastic & even my missus admits the women are the most beautiful & exotic looking  we saw in our world travels  
> 
> They have a fantastic BBQ & meat cooking culture & tastes are very similar to us Kiwi's ,(well these rough nut Kiwi Buggers any way) ,one of the recipe's my missus got from our favorite Camp cook was for a more meat based Paella utilizing game, which there means a lot beautiful Fallow Venison ,we both get cravings for it so we had it tonight using some off cuts from the Fallow Stag l got this week & some wings from our Farm chook cull, l did in prep for the summer/xmas  BBQ season . We have the left overs for lunch during the week
> 
> The missus has also mastered cooking Pavs in the Pizza oven once it has died down & l did a crusty bread in it to mop up the Paella ,Pav is still one of my favorite deserts so the old Pizza oven will cop a flogging over summer doing them.
> 
> Bushy Bastard Kiwi Farm Cool Room Clear Out Venison-Pork-Rabbit -Chook -Argentinian  style Paella 
> ...


Im not a pav fan but I am definitely an Arge bbq fan.
Spent many months in "Arge" but mostly at sea unfortunately.
The slow cooked beef  ribs on the side of a motorway to this day remain the highlight of my limited overseas travels.

Sunday bbqs on the boat were pretty good too....untill the meat went rancid.....then the cardboard box wine became ok.

----------


## Chelsea

Vietnamese beef and coconut rice. This is one of my fave dishes to make. Done with beef rump but would probably be nicer with venison.
Served with pickled red onions and I’d normally sprinkle with salted roasted peanuts but forgot to buy more. I would honestly give this a 10/10 for flavour!

----------


## bunji

Made up some Venison Jerky with off cuts from the Fallow Stag l got last week ,may as well be dinner the Missus is hooked on it & has eaten her body weight in it as it came out of the dehydrator ,will have to guard the last 2 batches to make sure it goes straight in the packaging for Summer /Xmas nibbles. :Psmiley:

----------


## hotbarrels

20 day old chunk of sirloin steak in the pellet grill for a gentle application of hickory.  225°F cook temp until it reached 125°F internal, then rest for 30 minutes before cutting.

----------


## 7.62

Nice looking steak there @hotbarrels. Out of interest what brand of pellets do you recommend? I just brought a pellet grill and have been using Traeger pellets for my first couple of cooks. But after stumbling into the YouTube pellet grill rabbit hole, it sounds like other brands may provide more flavour

----------


## bunji

Missus OD'd on the Venison Jerky we made up yesterday so we just had a Omelets & left over Paella for tea last night ,so today l was fanging  for a nice meat hit for tea tonight ,as l will me hitting the hills in the morning for a couple of nice  eaters for another Sausage making session ,so took out a bloody nice bit of 1.5 kg Caveman Rib Eye from a home kill l did a while ago &  aged for 14 days .

I did  it over charcoal  in the Pizza Oven, just quick seared




  & with a Argentinian sauce we got the recipe from a Camp Cook while we were living there .simply Salt & Pepper , capsicum ,onion Garlic & Jalapeno all from the Farm Veggie patch & crushed up &  mixed with some White Wine added & then spooned  on. 

Put hairs on your chest  & the Steak was melt in the mouth ,reserving the others for my Birthday next month .   :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Missus OD'd on the Venison Jerky we made up yesterday so we just had a Omelets & left over Paella for tea last night ,so today l was fanging  for a nice meat hit for tea tonight ,so took out a bloody nice bit of 1.5 kg Caveman Rib Eye from a home kill l did a while ago &  aged for 14 days .
> 
> I did  it over charcoal  in the Pizza Oven, just quick seared
> 
> Attachment 183753
> 
> 
>   & with a Argentinian sauce we got the recipe from a Camp Cook while we were living there .simply Salt & Pepper , Garlic , Jalapeno all crushed up &  White Wine added & then spooned  on. 
> 
> ...


Oh hell yes.

----------


## JessicaChen

> Made up some Venison Jerky with off cuts from the Fallow Stag l got last week ,may as well be dinner the Missus is hooked on it & has eaten her body weight in it as it came out of the dehydrator ,will have to guard the last 2 batches to make sure it goes straight in the packaging for Summer /Xmas nibbles.


That looks great. What sort of dehydrator did you use? Thinking about getting myself one for christmas.

----------


## bunji

It is a Barronet? l think , a large commercial version l brought years ago with my smoking cabinet from a clear out auction from a mob who were supplying the Ski resorts down here with smoked meats & cheeses .I only actually wanted some Stainless Steel benches but there was not a lot of interest in the smoking gear & it was too cheap to knock back ,the way things worked out with us getting into Smoking etc we are glad we decided to go for it. 

My missus during summer does in season fruits that are usually expensive in off season like  Mango, Pineapple , Strawberry, etc a good dehydrator will quickly pay for itself combined with doing the usual Jerky etc  & for us hunters it means we always have a real good proper Old School Scroggin Trail mix supply to keep you going all day in the hills  & she has a year round supply for her cake making etc .

To put it in a more relatable way ,we use our dehydrator more than we use the Bread maker that was all the go for a while ,although to be fair we do cook bread in the Pizza oven now.

With your good healthy cooking,l think you would really get a lot of use from one & enjoy it ,the main thing is looking for one that is easy to clean  .  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Just a shout out for the Speights bar in Blenheim.
Had the snapper Monday ( I'm tough to please here)
Perfect cooked on an amazing salad.
Tues Grandmas lambs fry and bacon.
The best lambs fry and bacon I have ever had....better than mine even.
Wed lamb shanks also very good.
Tonight steak with mushroom sauce backed potato etc bloody good.
The Speights was alright too.
Recommended.

----------


## kukuwai

Yesterdays Kahawai.

Soaked in a brine overnight and smoked up for dinner today. Bloody delicious 

Such an underrated fish 

 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Beautiful!

----------


## Sarvo

[QUOTE=kukuwai;1249965]Yesterdays Kahawai.

Soaked in a brine overnight and smoked up for dinner today. Bloody delicious 

What Brine solution/ingredient's if any - did you use please

----------


## kukuwai

@Sarvo Salt, soy sauce and water. In a container overnight in the fridge.

They say enough salt to float a potato but I've never tried, just go for a generous amount.

I often put a bit of brown sugar in there too.

Most important thing is that you dry the fillets a bit before smoking. I often use an old fan but in the wind works too.

The surface of the fillet should be tacky to touch. There is a fancy name for this effect but i have forgotten it. 

Basically it allows the smoke to adhere to the fillet better  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7.62

First brisket on the pellet grill, served up with a side of mac n cheese (with a dash of curry powder and 4 rashers of homekill bacon, beautiful!) and some slaw. Not bad

----------


## ROKTOY

We had a fridge full of locally and sustainably harvested snapper and cockles. 
So tonight the young lad decided he wanted to knock up a seafood chowder.
Everyone had seconds so it must have tasted pretty ok.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## hotbarrels

Had the other half of the sirloin last night at day 27.  Took it out of the fridge and got it to room temp before putting it in the smoker and had the smoker running at 275°F (as opposed to 225°F) in an effort to knock the smokiness back a notch.  Cooked it to 135°F and rested for 15 minutes before cutting.  Would struggle to improve on it me thinks.  Had it for dinner again tonight as cold smoked meat - stunning flavour, moist, super tender.

----------


## hotbarrels

> First brisket on the pellet grill, served up with a side of mac n cheese (with a dash of curry powder and 4 rashers of homekill bacon, beautiful!) and some slaw. Not bad


 @7.62 looks awesome.  I haven't tried a brisket yet as I haven't been able to find a suitable chunk of meat.  

Sorry I missed your question re the pellets - I am using Pitboss "Competition Blend".
Why?  Because they were on special at Bunnings and they were the only place I could get them easily under lock down.
Are they smoky? Yes - almost too smoky.

The smoke intensity may also be dictated by your smoker.  What brand do you have?
I bought a Green Mountain Grills.  Seemed to get good reviews, plus I liked the fact that they have a dedicated pizza oven the fits under the hood and funnels heat directly from the firebox, and I liked their thermal blanket.  The thermal blanket saves a shit load on pellets. I think it probably burns less than 1/2 what it does without it.  It is also 12V, which means that you can run it off a lead acid battery rather than 230V if the power goes out or you want to put it on a trailer and go remote.

If you are looking for a rain cover for your smoker, I can highly recommend https://thebbqcovercompany.co.nz/sho...canvas-covers/
I bought one of their standard hooded bbq covers and it goes over the top of my smoker (chimney and all) extremely well.  These covers are extremely well made and worth the money.  I also have a flat top one on my 6 burner plate bbq.

----------


## Chelsea

An easy midweek favourite tonight. Honey mustard Bacon wrapped chicken breast on loaded couscous.

----------


## 7.62

Thanks for the tips @hotbarrels. Might have to give the pit boss pellets a try sometime as in my limited experience, the Traeger pellets seem to be pretty mild on the flavour front. I’ve also heard good things about Lumberjack and Weber so I’m keen to try them as well. 

I’ve got a Traeger 575 but I hear green mountain is right up there too, I imagine they would perform similarly. Interesting comments about the thermal blanket as you can get these for Traegers as well, but they are only recommended for sub zero temps and cooking temps no greater than 180C. So pretty much unnecessary in NZ. Yeah I brought a rain cover for mine as well, it’s under a covered area but it’s still good to throw a cover over it. 

I wasn’t really intending to use the Traeger for pizza or steaks (I’ve still got a Weber Q for that) but those sirloin steaks you did look bloody amazing: a medium rare steak with a nice smoky flavour sounds damn good too me, will have to give that a nudge. I also just got a ceramic chicken throne so this weekend it will be beer can chicken (without the can!)

----------


## bunji

So after the last bit of the Lock Down saw our farm manager having his first kid ,we decided to let him have as much time off as he wanted which ended up near to 3 months ,so meant we basically worked the farm ourselves with no real time off ,so we made the executive decision now he is back we will take a few extra weeks off over xmas /new year, as l also have my 60th coming up in a couple of weeks.We had already planned to have  a get together for  my birthday with 5 days on a mates remote Bach on a  property on the coast & get in some much needed diving/spear fishing/fishing & boating & while we have been getting in some hunting the freezers are bare of local caught seafood which we love.  

So for the last week l have had the smoker/driers etc working overtime so we have all our usual Xmas/new year meats done & ready to go & plenty of nibblies & easy prep meals for the Bach stay & diving/fishing/hunting trips instead of it being a mad rush due to farm work as usual which shits me to tears .

Xmas Venison Ham wrapped in pork belly & a xmas Bacon are hitting the smoker tonight  & tonight for dinner we will be having a few slices of the Venison Pastrami l just pulled out today , which we have  Vak Packed  up  so it can float around in the Engel in the Tojo or in a Chilly Bin  in the boat  if needed -



Sliced



Vak Packed=

----------


## Sarvo

Gurnard and very small Snaps
5.30am catch

----------


## bunji

@Sarvo  Yumbo, pretty hard to beat a same day catch cook up ,one of life's culinary pleasure's IMO, these fucking lock downs have had me & the missus missing our usual Spear fishing feeds & reminiscing about our 6 month sail through the South Pacific where we basically lived on fish through choice ,spear fishing each day & the fish so fresh on the BBQ on the back l had to make a little fence to stop their nerves flipping them off the plate & back in the water.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## bunji

A couple of Venison hams wrapped in pork belly & bacon l just did for Xmas ,there will be a taste test tonight for dinner, smells bloody glorious   :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

"popcorn" snapper.
Trying something different to try keep her indoors happy :Wink:

----------


## chrishuntsnz

Venison backstrap tonight. Managed to clean it up pretty well with the Mercator. Will report back how it turns out  :Grin:

----------


## hotbarrels

Kebabs tonight.

----------


## 7.62

First smoked beer can chicken tonight, highly recommended!

----------


## hotbarrels

Anyone tried Wagyu beef?

I was in a butcher's yesterday,  on the hunt for a  brisket as I haven't done a brisket cook yet in the pellet grill.  
There was a 2.5-3kg NZ grown Wagyu rump roast on display.  First time I had ever seen Wagyu in the flesh.  If it wasn't for the label I wouldn't have realised it was Wagyu.

Closer inspection of the label ............
*$780 !!!!!*

Who the heck can afford $780 for a lump of roast beef??????
And before you make the 'speck saver' comment, I quadruple checked the label, and did a second walk past it to recheck with a triple check - it checked!

----------


## NRT

Any politician

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

I not often get to see the photos towards the end of a page
Why
Because most of you buggers loading up 3-7mb photos
We not all have a internet hose plumbed in ya know :-(

If you cant use a photo editor
Email the photo to your self then take it from the email to here

----------


## 7.62

> Anyone tried Wagyu beef?
> 
> I was in a butcher's yesterday,  on the hunt for a  brisket as I haven't done a brisket cook yet in the pellet grill.  
> There was a 2.5-3kg NZ grown Wagyu rump roast on display.  First time I had ever seen Wagyu in the flesh.  If it wasn't for the label I wouldn't have realised it was Wagyu.
> 
> Closer inspection of the label ............
> *$780 !!!!!*
> 
> Who the heck can afford $780 for a lump of roast beef??????
> And before you make the 'speck saver' comment, I quadruple checked the label, and did a second walk past it to recheck with a triple check - it checked!


I reckon that’s a decimal place typo, $78 sounds about right

----------


## JessicaChen

Goat wraps. Marinated the goat meat in mexican spices. Served with guacamole, pan fried red capsicums, salad greens, sour cream, jalapenos. Doesn't look spectacular but tasted really great. 






> I not often get to see the photos towards the end of a page
> Why
> Because most of you buggers loading up 3-7mb photos
> We not all have a internet hose plumbed in ya know :-(
> 
> If you cant use a photo editor
> Email the photo to your self then take it from the email to here


Unfortunately now, cameras take absolutely MASSIVE photographs and we don't realize how big they are until later. Some of mine are up to 10mb for a photo of the bush. Its insane. 

I use a resizing program to make em smaller for posting on forums.




> I reckon that’s a decimal place typo, $78 sounds about right


78 dollars for 3 kilos of wagyu is a steal. Isn't wagyu in NZ over 100 dollars a kilo? Though i guess it depends on the grade.

----------


## GWH

This morning I boned out the legs of the red yearling i shot last friday,  i finished about lunch time so thought it'd be rude not to try some for lunch..... :Thumbsup:

----------


## 7.62

@JessicaChen I’ve seen wagyu brisket advertised for under $30/kg; I think there’s one zero too many on what hot barrels saw. But I hate to think what wagyu is worth in japan! 

https://shopnz.firstlight.farm/produ...ket-all-grades

----------


## hotbarrels

> @JessicaChen Ive seen wagyu brisket advertised for under $30/kg; I think theres one zero too many on what hot barrels saw. But I hate to think what wagyu is worth in japan! 
> 
> https://shopnz.firstlight.farm/produ...ket-all-grades


I wish I had my phone with me at the time. Price tag was $780.00, complete with all the zeros and decimal places. Only thing I am not sure of was its weight. If you look on line, NZ Wagyu steak is $160-$200/kg, so the rump may have been closer to 5kg than 3kg, but it didnt look that big.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I wish I had my phone with me at the time. Price tag was $780.00, complete with all the zero’s and decimal places. Only thing I am not sure of was its weight. If you look on line, NZ Wagyu steak is $160-$200/kg, so the rump may have been closer to 5kg than 3kg, but it didn’t look that big.


That makes for a bloody expensive animal!

----------


## 7.62

> I wish I had my phone with me at the time. Price tag was $780.00, complete with all the zero’s and decimal places. Only thing I am not sure of was its weight. If you look on line, NZ Wagyu steak is $160-$200/kg, so the rump may have been closer to 5kg than 3kg, but it didn’t look that big.


Yes good point, a rump costs a lot more than a brisket (I thought it was a $780 brisket!). But I’ve seen wagyu rump for about $100/kg so $780 is still pretty steep, unless it was 8kg

----------


## Beaker

From this -

(57cm, plus 6 other 35 to 45cm range)

To this -


Panko crumbed snapper (snapper into 2 eggs and 2 T water plus salt and chilli, then rolled in panko. Airfryer for 5 mins at 200 c. Note, not floured before egg.)

Then the wings with salt and chilli, into air fryer for 7 mins.
The boy wanted to try the roe, so that went in to.

Oh and some green shit on the side....

----------


## bunji

First batches of Xmas/New Year Venison Jerky & Biltong cranking out ,tonight it will "taste testing" with some of our home made Ham,Salami  & our veggie patch  salad.

Nothing better than having some Jerky or Biltong too munch on while you are glassing a animal you are going to have a lung busting climb to reach. No doubt as usual me & the missus will eat our body weight in it while it gets Vak Pak in to grab bags for something to give you day long nibbles while hunting/fishing & get togethers etc .



Some Fallow & Red Deer meat sliced up into suitable sizes mix



Loaded up for a over night soak in the good stuff 



Some "essential taste testing" just to make sure the same recipe we have used for years is right  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chelsea

Venison burgers tonight, rain ruined my plans to do them on the BBQ so they ended up stewing in the frypan and over cooking. It’s Saturday and I was a bit too lazy to put any effort into cooking. Topped with onion rings, gherkins, salad, smoked cheese and good old burger sauce.

----------


## Rushy

You just gotta love a good burger.

----------


## veitnamcam

Still a touch rare for my likeing.

----------


## veitnamcam

Summer fish and chips.
John Dory fillets simply fried in butter with a splash of lemon and a squodge of tartare sauce.
Bloody delicious.

.

----------


## Chelsea

Had a run in with a cow last week and broke my lower left ribs, all was well until Tuesday night when they must have moved. A trip to A&E and all has been ok until tonight so back to pain killers and “soft foods” that don’t take much effort to eat. 
Only complaint is I’m out of brown sugar..... good old wheatbix and bananas for dinner. I eat this everyday for breakfast and find it really good to get me through until lunch.

----------


## Chelsea

> Summer fish and chips.
> John Dory fillets simply fried in butter with a splash of lemon and a squodge of tartare sauce.
> Bloody delicious.
> 
> .Attachment 185279
> Attachment 185280Attachment 185280



That looks sooooo good! 
A friend taught me an awesome way of crumbing fish, Dip fish in flour, vanilla yoghurt and then original coat and cook and pan fry. Works with any fish and tastes amazing!

----------


## bunji

@Chelsea Sorry to hear of the accident .I have had multiple broken ribs due to my long time hobbies/sports of Competing/Sparring  in Taekwondo   & Off Road Motorcycle racing & Sky Diving .From someone who has fucked up the healing process  before & payed the price with Flail Chest after racing after busting a couple & could have finished my love of Scuba Diving . 

 DO NOT rush back to exertion early, so no PPL Pulling/Pushing/Lifting of anything for a fortnight after ,even making beds, hanging clothes etc .Ice pack it to help with swelling /pain control & TAKE the pain/anti inflammatory as directed even if you do not think you need them. Smoothies & Soups are what l found best for eating the first couple of weeks after.

Take a Fiber supplement like Metamucil etc & drink as much water as you can handle, as the pain killers will bind you up & any strain will hamper healing,keep taking it for a couple of months .Do all your  breathing exercises & now you will have to be extra careful with Chyna Flu prevention etc that would be a worst case scenario & hospital bound for sure,guy l raced bikes with punctured a lung with a coughing fit from a mild  cold, while recovering 5 weeks later .IMO l would look at isolating myself as much as possible until Xmas as l would not wish busted ribs & something like Covid on my worst enemy & it would be long term  hospital care for certain .I hate taking medication of any sought but l would be asking the Doctor for the strongest anti inflammatory/pain killers possible while we are faced with this covid cluster fuck to aid recovery ASAP.

Good luck with the healing,if you have a pool/Spa l found light water resistance exercise was the best healer,wrap the ice packs in cloth to make it more bearable on the rib cage, .If you have any questions just PM me . :Thumbsup:

----------


## bunji

@veitnamcam Bloody great feed something me & the missus have missed dearly over the lock downs & will be spending a lot of time Spear fishing over the coming months.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Micky Duck

> Had a run in with a cow last week and broke my lower left ribs, all was well until Tuesday night when they must have moved. A trip to A&E and all has been ok until tonight so back to pain killers and “soft foods” that don’t take much effort to eat. 
> Only complaint is I’m out of brown sugar..... good old wheatbix and bananas for dinner. I eat this everyday for breakfast and find it really good to get me through until lunch. Attachment 185281


after reading first line,I was picturing beef steak on menu........

----------


## Beaker

Not the full dinner, but the lead in while cooking dinner (and maybe a few for dessert) ....


Very nice after a busy day.

----------


## Chelsea

> after reading first line,I was picturing beef steak on menu........


Could of put her in the freezer when it happened, downside to having a small herd of friendly cows who won’t hesitate in going over someone if they like. She’s actually our best heifer/ cow in our herd and I really like her so she’s lucky.

----------


## Chelsea

> @Chelsea Sorry to hear of the accident .I have had multiple broken ribs due to my long time hobbies/sports of Competing/Sparring  in Taekwondo   & Off Road Motorcycle racing & Sky Diving .From someone who has fucked up the healing process  before & payed the price with Flail Chest after racing after busting a couple & could have finished my love of Scuba Diving . 
> 
>  DO NOT rush back to exertion early, so no PPL Pulling/Pushing/Lifting of anything for a fortnight after ,even making beds, hanging clothes etc .Ice pack it to help with swelling /pain control & TAKE the pain/anti inflammatory as directed even if you do not think you need them. Smoothies & Soups are what l found best for eating the first couple of weeks after.
> 
> Take a Fiber supplement like Metamucil etc & drink as much water as you can handle, as the pain killers will bind you up & any strain will hamper healing,keep taking it for a couple of months .Do all your  breathing exercises & now you will have to be extra careful with Chyna Flu prevention etc that would be a worst case scenario & hospital bound for sure,guy l raced bikes with punctured a lung with a coughing fit from a mild  cold, while recovering 5 weeks later .IMO l would look at isolating myself as much as possible until Xmas as l would not wish busted ribs & something like Covid on my worst enemy & it would be long term  hospital care for certain .I hate taking medication of any sought but l would be asking the Doctor for the strongest anti inflammatory/pain killers possible while we are faced with this covid cluster fuck to aid recovery ASAP.
> 
> Good luck with the healing,if you have a pool/Spa l found light water resistance exercise was the best healer,wrap the ice packs in cloth to make it more bearable on the rib cage, .If you have any questions just PM me .


I did get 5 days sick leave but decided to push through because I have some leave starting next week after working 23 weeks with 7 days off. It’s mostly just milking now and we only have a small herd so not too bad. Being on my feet seems to be better than sitting down. 
Breathing isn’t too bad at the moment I just take shallow breaths but that makes it hard to eat and breath at the same time haha. 
I do worry about coughing and burping hurts a fair bit but I’m much better than I was on Tuesday. I have to take anti inflams most days for another joint condition I have so that should help keep things settled and I have codeine which definitely does slow things down. 
I plan on running away to the bush next week for a week so should hopefully avoid any chances of catching the virus while in this state, not too sure how sleeping is going to go in a tent though. 
Will take all that advice on bored thanks! Been breaking horses in all my short life yet never broke a single bone, open a gate to draft a friendly cow and this happens. Typical....

----------


## 7.62

Smoked a couple of tomahawks for 1.5hr and then gave each side a 2min sear, not bad!

----------


## bunji

Needed something for set & forget cooking tonight, as we dropped off some of our Xmas presents for the neighbor's of care packages of our Home Made Venison & Pork Sausages & started packing for our trip away for my birthday bash in a couple of days, for a week away of Spear Fishing & Jet Boat hunting & relaxing  . 



So l wacked on a 22 day Dry Aged Rib Eye Roast from a Home Kill l did a while ago ,we have found 22 days ageing suits our tastes & it was melt in the mouth stuff. Gotta a couple of aged  T Bones the same l will try this week as well.




Missus spoilt me & cooked one of my favorite deserts Sticky Date pudding .Yumbo

----------


## dannyb

Last night's dinner simple back steak and veges....bloody good

----------


## bunji

@dannyb Looks bloody good mate ,down here on the West Coast l reckon our weird weather of basically drought coming into the Roar & then floods has lead to some of the best eating quality Venison l have ever had ,we run cattle & sheep but have nearly been living on it .  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Louie

Taranaki Tahr special - slow roasted bacon wrapped goat leg

----------


## bunji

Early Dinner tonight as packing up for a few days away Hunting & Spear Fishing ,tried out our Home Kill ,22Day Dry Aged T bones bloody lovely, after all the experimentation with various lengths of aging 22 Days does it for us, the right blend of taste & texture    :Thumbsup:

----------


## hotbarrels

Rolled beef rib roast for dinner last night.

3hrs in the smoker at 225F until an internal temp of 132F, then wrapped and left to rest for 1/2 hour.

----------


## Marty Henry

> Needed something for set & forget cooking tonight, as we dropped off some of our Xmas presents for the neighbor's of care packages of our Home Made Venison & Pork Sausages & started packing for our trip away for my birthday bash in a couple of days, for a week away of Spear Fishing & Jet Boat hunting & relaxing  . 
> 
> Attachment 185452
> 
> So l wacked on a 22 day Dry Aged Rib Eye Roast from a Home Kill l did a while ago ,we have found 22 days ageing suits our tastes & it was melt in the mouth stuff. Gotta a couple of aged  T Bones the same l will try this week as well.
> 
> Attachment 185453
> 
> 
> ...


When I first saw the packs, I thought they were brains,  I love lambs brains poached, sliced then fried in butter on toast with vegemite. Then I realised they were sausages. I like sausages as well incase you were wondering. (-:

----------


## Beaker

Doesn't look much, but it's steamed pork ribs with preserved black bean (and mushrooms plus a few slices of chilli) 



Had with rice and some green stuff.

Tasted amazing. Just about like the yum char lunch option.

Easy as to, the biggest issue is getting a steamer big enough. In this case, it was a electric wok with lid, to fit the small roasting dish in.

----------


## tamamutu

Last nights meal: Sika brisket and fat meaty bits, boiled up with Mutton Sorrel and Puha, spuds and kumera. Might not look like much but simply delicious.

----------


## tamamutu

Breakfast this morning: Left over Sika neck chop stew, eggs and toast. Man I love my venison neck chops.

----------


## Nick-D

> Breakfast this morning: Left over Sika neck chop stew, eggs and toast. Man I love my venison neck chops.
> 
> Attachment 185918


That looks mean. What stew base? Venny necks are the single most underrated cut imo. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## tamamutu

Fried Onions,carrots, neck chops then  swede, parsnips. 1 x beef oxo, 1 x lamb oxo, jar of last years tomato pasta sauce, mixed herbs put in towards the end along with some maize flour for thickening. Cooked on top of lady kitchener fire place all day.  Neck chops usually first eaten due to after skinning I saw the neck off to give more room in  my shade cloth sock used to cover deer with when hanging, to stop those pesky flies.

----------


## JessicaChen

> Last nights meal: Sika brisket and fat meaty bits, boiled up with Mutton Sorrel and Puha, spuds and kumera. Might not look like much but simply delicious.
> Attachment 185917


Do you just boil the meat and the vegetables together? Is sorrel that stuff that takes over my garden bed and tastes like lemon?

----------


## Marty Henry

Yes thats sorrel it has a sort of spear or arrow head shaped leaf. Its bloody delicious. I don't know the method for the stew but suspect it's a bit like boil up ie  veggies go in after the meat has a good head start and the puha and sorrel only get a few minutes at the end like water cress.

----------


## bunji

@tamamutu Yeh we love slow cooked Venison casserole using neck chops as well ,l have been shoulder shooting deer for years as l prefer to sacrifice a shoulder for dog tucker over losing neck chops any day.

----------


## tamamutu

> Do you just boil the meat and the vegetables together? Is sorrel that stuff that takes over my garden bed and tastes like lemon?


Thats the stuff , Sheep sorrel is it's more correct name, first time I have tried it in a boil up. Normally use Puha, watercress, cabbage, silverbeet or spinach. Depends whats available. Fatty cuts of meat tend to be the best like brisket, ribs or flank. I go against the norm and put 1/2 the greenery in first with the meat on top, when i figure the meat is nearly done  in go the potatoes  " waxy ones not the floury mashing ones" then put the remaining greenery in with kumera and pumpkin. If you want to go all out, dumplings on top work a treat.   Check out Gonjura Mutton recipes, then you can rid your garden of sorrel and enjoy some of your scrummy goat.

----------


## tamamutu

Gongura Venison Curry done with sheep sorrel, and some yellow rice. Last nights meal and breakfast this morning.
 I've got a lot of lawn to mow today so got my sweat on early.
 On the matter of sheep sorrel, while looking for the stuff in a small cutover I found that deer like to eat it as well. You can guess where my next hunt will be when the wind blows in the right direction!

----------


## Chelsea

Have been out camping for the last 5 or so days and decided to be lazy and grab some burger patties, sausages etc on my way out of town for the bbq. Haven’t managed to get a photo but wanted to share my own opinion following the wagyu thread. So I seen first light have come out with pure wagyu/ beef patties and venison ones, I grabbed a couple of bags at $18 for 6 patties but also grabbed the good old basic Angus patties from the meat shelves the 4 pack for $7 or whatever it is. The wagyu ones were ok, very home kill like and very easy to overcook. They fry up quiet small and were pretty underwhelming especially for the price. The cheap Angus ones 10/10, very sausage like so held their shape and size and were REALLY good for cheapies. 
If anyone’s looking at giving the first light range a go, I’d wait for specials otherwise you’ll be disappointed. Next time I’ll try a wagyu steak or something and hopefully enjoy it as much as the price tag suggests I should.

----------


## JessicaChen

Goat burger. Really good. Meat patties made from ground goat leg meat, pork fat, thyme, coriander, rosemary, Worcestershire sauce, and salt/pepper. Burgers had the classic tomato onion lettuce pickle with swiss cheese, portobello mushroom, avocado, dijon mustard and mayo. Added some cranberry jam on one of the burgers and that tasted good too.

----------


## thatguy

Looks good @JessicaChen!
Next time try slicing your lettuce thin and put it down on the bottom bun first, followed by the patty on top and the rest.
I also toast the buns on the inside only like the restaurants. Blew my mind

----------


## Preacher

Gravlax rinsed and pat dry out of brine after 3 days, flipping AM and PM in a vac seal bag.

Back in fridge for half hour or so uncovered to cold dry a bit more then back into a new vac bag (only for transportation purpose).

Be some bourgeois crackers with cheese and sun dried tomato while the charcoal Webber warms up tomorrow.

Merry Christmas everyone.  Hope you and yours have a great day.

----------


## tamamutu

Hey Preacher, is that trout or salmon?

----------


## Beaker

We don't do turkey for Xmas, instead we have a home made peking (or close to) duck.
A bit of a process to get the skin to crisp up, but really worth it.
Couldn't find a canter Valley duck, as left my shopping a bit late, so made do with a quaker duck (not as meaty, or fat as a canter Valley one. They are the best)




Bit of a cultural mix up for the rest - boiled new Spuds with mint (English), tortillas as wraps (Mexico) and Korean braised Spuds. And Chinese duck.
Went down well.

No pics, then giant prawns and eye fillet, on the BBQ for dinner (salad, fried Spuds from lunch,)

----------


## Chelsea

> We don't do turkey for Xmas, instead we have a home made peking (or close to) duck.
> A bit of a process to get the skin to crisp up, but really worth it.
> Couldn't find a canter Valley duck, as left my shopping a bit late, so made do with a quaker duck (not as meaty, or fat as a canter Valley one. They are the best)
> 
> Attachment 186540
> Attachment 186541
> 
> Bit of a cultural mix up for the rest - boiled new Spuds with mint (English), tortillas as wraps (Mexico) and Korean braised Spuds. And Chinese duck.
> Went down well.
> ...


I loooove duck, would say it’s my favourite protein. I done turkey for the first time Christmas Eve and it was very average so will aim for duck next year only problem is I struggle to find duck in town or even in the next town over.

----------


## Preacher

> Hey Preacher, is that trout or salmon?


That was a fairly large bit of Salmon.  Lasted about 5 minutes.

Can definitely do it with Trout if it's a good fish.

----------


## Sarvo



----------


## bunji

@Beaker Looks bloody great mate ,when you have time can you put up a bit of run down on how you cooked your version of Peking / Crispy Duck ,l am keen to have a crack at it .  :Thumbsup:

----------


## bunji

Lill Bro & Family are down for the Xmas break & head back tomorrow ,so cooked up a couple of Crays, some Canada Goose Kebabs, with peanut sauce  that my Bro raves about  & did a Paua recipe one of the proper, good Old School Kiwi Buggers off here  taught us ,(But Sadly Passed),  Bos secret recipe for Creamed Paua ,as little Bro's missus is not usually keen on Paua but asked us to cook this when ever they come down .

This is great on a bed of Asian Noodles or we like it on pasta as well which is how we had it . I also do this for our cook ups while hunting down on Stewart Island as Bos worked out the recipe so you can do it any where ,my dive boat had a gas BBQ off the back deck & we would cook it on that on our trips away ,while having a great time & laugh you were always guaranteed in Bos company ..



Canada Goose Kebabs 



 Here is Bos recipe for the Creamed Paua 

Bos Cream Paua

Slice the flesh as thinly as possible ie 1-1.2mm thick or mince
In a pot heat butter, ground black pepper and a dash of nampla (fish sauce). Once that is all hot add some chilies sauce to your taste .
Add the sliced paua to the hot butter and brown it slightly
Add some green Thai curry paste and a dash of soy sauce
Simmer away for a bit longer and then add chopped onion to taste , one small onion per paua works out good
After a few minutes turn the stove right down and add cream, just covering the flesh
Simmer for a few more minutes till warmed through & then Scoff on its own or on pasta /noodles

----------


## 7.62

@bunji cheers for the paua recipe, sounds like a ripper. I love a good Thai fish curry and that recipe sounds pretty similar

----------


## Beaker

> @Beaker Looks bloody great mate ,when you have time can you put up a bit of run down on how you cooked your version of Peking / Crispy Duck ,l am keen to have a crack at it .


Pretty easy, but time consuming.....

So, in a wide pot, about 2 litres water, thum sized bit of ginger (cut into slices - the Mrs likes hot water and ginger to drink, so I trimmed all the crap bits off a big piece, and used them), teaspoon of five spice powder, 1/4 cup soy sauce, 3-4 T rice wine (could use rum or bourbon) 2-3 T brown sugar, and 5 T corn flour.
Get it boiling.
Tie some string around duck neck. Will be used for hanging.
Hold duck above pot, and use a soup ladle to pour water mix over duck, while not dunking duck in pot. Cover all the duck, and keep doing for about 5-10mins. (I take the extractor fan filter out, and there's a bracket inside the fan unit that is above the stove, and I put a metal hook onto this instead of holding.)
Not trying to cook the duck here, just to get the fat moving in the skin, and getting some of the mix to stick.

Then hang in a cool windy place for 18-24 hours. I use my smoker, with a computer fan blowing in.

Then, onto a roasting dish with a rack. Preheated oven at 220 c, for about 1 hour. Rest for 20-30mins, then cut up.

----------


## bunji

> @bunji cheers for the paua recipe, sounds like a ripper. I love a good Thai fish curry and that recipe sounds pretty similar


Yeh me & the Missus love a Thai curry so when it is just for us we bump it up a bit & served on the Asian noodles it is a great feed & something a bit different to do with Paua if you have been eating it regular as we do as keen Spearo's or when away on extended trips to Stewart Island etc  & adding a bit of variety to the usual catch of the day feeds .

Enjoy,  Gapped Axe or Bos as we knew him was not only a great loss to this forum but all of NZ & his love of helping others & the Kiwi Outdoors was legendary & combined with a proper Old School Kiwi Bushy  set of values ,he was a top bloke ,so have a drink for him while enjoying it ,as we do  .  :Thumbsup:

----------


## bunji

> Pretty easy, but time consuming.....
> 
> So, in a wide pot, about 2 litres water, thum sized bit of ginger (cut into slices - the Mrs likes hot water and ginger to drink, so I trimmed all the crap bits off a big piece, and used them), teaspoon of five spice powder, 1/4 cup soy sauce, 3-4 T rice wine (could use rum or bourbon) 2-3 T brown sugar, and 5 T corn flour.
> Get it boiling.
> Tie some string around duck neck. Will be used for hanging.
> Hold duck above pot, and use a soup ladle to pour water mix over duck, while not dunking duck in pot. Cover all the duck, and keep doing for about 5-10mins. (I take the extractor fan filter out, and there's a bracket inside the fan unit that is above the stove, and I put a metal hook onto this instead of holding.)
> Not trying to cook the duck here, just to get the fat moving in the skin, and getting some of the mix to stick.
> 
> Then hang in a cool windy place for 18-24 hours. I use my smoker, with a computer fan blowing in.
> ...


Thank mate l will give it a crack ,doing the skin is very similar to how we do out pork crackling & belly  to get a spot on crunchy crackling with out being greasy .I will use my smoker the same way ,is there a particular duck breeds better than others ?Have you tried it with wild ducks?

----------


## Beaker

> Thank mate l will give it a crack ,doing the skin is very similar to how we do out pork crackling & belly  to get a spot on crunchy crackling with out being greasy .I will use my smoker the same way ,is there a particular duck breeds better than others ?Have you tried it with wild ducks?


Duck breed - canter Valley ducks from supermarket, are very good. This was a quacker duck, not as good. Not big and meaty like canter Valley ones.
Never tried a wild duck. I think I'm shooting next season, so maybe I'll give it a go, but would have to be a good bird. Fatter the better.

As for crackle....

----------


## Beaker

Tonight's dinner was a rolled pork belly on the spit.
Tried a new way, with making a spice/herb paste for the middle (fresh ginger, fresh temuric, fresh sage and basil, green onion, salt and pepper, a chilli, some oil and water - blended to a paste).
Normal crackle prep - hot water pour over, pat dry, then poke heaps of hole in the skin.
Then paste on the meat side, roll up and tie. Rub outside with salt. Into fridge over night uncovered to dry.

Today, on bench for 45mins, then onto bbq, For 1 hour 20, then heat off and left to turn for another 30 mins. Inside to bench for another 30,then sliced. 

Came out bloody nice. In fact I think the most juicy one I've cooked.

----------


## Marty Henry

> Duck breed - canter Valley ducks from supermarket, are very good. This was a quacker duck, not as good. Not big and meaty like canter Valley ones.
> Never tried a wild duck. I think I'm shooting next season, so maybe I'll give it a go, but would have to be a good bird. Fatter the better.
> 
> As for crackle....


Eight or has a lot of Peking ducks, too many he says a cull is in the offing and seeing these are fed all the time so that's got to be tried.

----------


## veitnamcam

Been away camping with the family and some friends and their families....ten days of too much ham, crayfish, cheese,crayfish, sausages, crayfish,bacon,crayfish,fish etc.

So home now felt the need for some slow cooked lamb neck chops with lots of fresh garlic, onion,chilly, salt cracked pepper and half a beer in the slow cooker....I'm sure you can imagine because I forgot to take a photo but here is desert.
All the scoopings out of the slow cooker.

I scooped the fat off the top before drinking..... alright I scooped a bit off.

----------


## veitnamcam

I just stirred the whole lot up and drank it. :Thumbsup:

----------


## kukuwai

> I just stirred the whole lot up and drank it.


Re-hydration 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Burger King eat this.

Bun, cream cheese, venison pattie, beetroot, carrot, tomato, avocado, lettuce, mayo, bun.

----------


## Tahr

Tonight. Foxton flounder.

----------


## Tahr

Dinner for 6 last night. 4 kg snapper. BBQ.

----------


## tiroahunta

Nothing special. Home kill sausies. Have been using this bbq a bit since Xmas. Even had kids asking can I cook the sausies on it




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bunji

Missus is a great cook ,when we were living in Argentina, while  l was guiding ,she became great friends with a head camp cook we called Nanna ,she was part Argy /Brazilian & just a lovely lady & fantastic old school cook ,who my wife was teaching to speak English so Nanna could earn more up front of the Ranch . 

When we flew out on the Ranches private airstrip for the last time she ran next to the plane ,with her long apron waving , crying ,my wife was heart broken. .
One of our favorite  Nanna's recipes ,that  my Missus made sure to learn from Nanna was her families  old recipe for  Olla Bahia de Mariscos con Leche de Coco ,which from memory in English is something like Bahia ,(a region of Brazil her family were from),Seafood  & coconut milk  Hot Pot .

Basically it is  cooked in Ceramic Hot Pots, covered so it steams the Seafood.

Each crock pot is filled  with Scallops ,Crayfish ,Paua, Prawns, King Fish,Calamari  &  mussels , Steamed in a splash of  a good White Wine, Olive Oil ,Coconut milk ,chilli & red peppers ,little bit of garlic & Parsley & gently steamed/cooked on the BBQ until just done  & served with rice to soak up the goodness.

We both love the food our sports of Hunting & Spearfishing provides & some how it always tastes better when you harvest it & cook it yourself . :Thumbsup: 


 .This is the before Pic as forgot the after as it smelt so good cooking  :Psmiley:

----------


## bunji

@tiroahunta  Yumbo ,Nothing wrong with home made Mystery Bags on a good old bit of Kiwi Shed ingenuity ,it is a right of passage for your Kiwi Man Card. I taught my kids from a early age how to cook on a open fire BBQ ,as they got old enough to be left alone they would be rewarded with a packet of marshmallows to toast or their all time favorite a Banana in the skin ,wrapped in Al foil ,split down the center  & "stuffed" with a couple of rows off a bar of Whittaker's chocolate & placed in the coals until the chocolate melts   :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

@bunji when I was fishing in Argentina doing an exploratory trip looking for a hoki spawn .
For a couple of weeks of the 3month ordeal we were pulling up cases of scollops.
If they were the same as here I couldn't say but they looked the same except it was the wrong time of year for roe.
Domestic stores cooling stopped working at week one so by the end of the first month it was rancid beef/hard bread/wine and whatever we could get out of the factory and cook ourselves after the ships cooks had gone to bed.

Factory hands were just binning up all these scollops and turfing them out the scuppers.
I kept a case and shucked them and fried up for the midnight meal for the arge Forman and some crew.
Very well received and the next day I was pleased to see they were keeping a few cases aside for a meal.
Later that night I went into the galley and here they are with 3 big pots boiling full of un shucked whole scollops :Wtfsmilie:  :Oh Noes: 
Oh well at least they weren't going back overboard.

----------


## bunji

@veitnamcam I would have cried  :Wtfsmilie:  One of my greatest fears is eating a crook Oyster or Scallop etc .One of my great pleasures in life is a good feed of Bacon & Eggs ,when we were guiding in Montana everything was brought into camp by horse & so it would turn up in varying degrees of rooted. The first  few days after the end  of the Elk season we were down to skeleton crew & in clean up & storage mode ,when l thought l will cook up a nice feed of Bacon & Eggs for the big day ahead & use up what was in the ground larder ,as soon as the first egg hit the hot pan the smell had me dry reaching & the yolk was a disgusting Blacky/green color & always wondered how many the cook had sneaked through on the turn    .I could not eat eggs for over a year  after & l love seafood that much l would hate it to happen with it.With us having spent so much time in hot & tropical climates like PNG ,Top End of Oz & Africa with only basic refrigeration at best, we are always paranoid about food safety, having seen the end result for some poor souls   :Oh Noes:

----------


## Dundee

Venny backstraps that @andyanimal31 gave us too cook while we were off the grid in Central North Island.

----------


## bunji

Another top feed at the Bach by the Missus  ,    Argentinian, Seafood  Paella from the recipe of our "Nanna" the camp cook while guiding in Argentina with ,Crayfish,Paua,Prawns ,Scallops ,Mussels ,Occy,Snapper .Hit the spot after big day on the water & Hunting with a nice patch of Goats found up a tiger country river offshoot in the Jet Boat . Another 3 Jet Boats rocking up at the Bach Tomorrow so good times just keep on going & there will be a Goat bomb up for our Home made Game Sausages & hopefully a young one for cooking whole on the spit .

----------


## NRT

> Venny backstraps that @andyanimal31 gave us too cook while we were off the grid in Central North Island.
> Attachment 187556
> Attachment 187557
> Attachment 187558


What the fuck no watties man ,u not new year resolution it 

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> What the fuck no watties man ,u not new year resolution it 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


Hell got to have the watties!

----------


## Marty Henry

> What the fuck no watties man ,u not new year resolution it 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


Second photo to the left no the right of the pink plate on the ground I think you will see the condiment referred to.

----------


## veitnamcam

Fallow fawn backstrap.(was almost a yearling and my daughter shot it after shooting it's mum)

Generously seasoned with garlic and herb salt and ground black pepper then coated in rice bran oil and into a well preheated cast iron pan, seared all over for 3-4 min then onto paper towels on a very warm plate and covered with foil for 10 min.
Could've cut it with my finger it was that tender!

----------


## tamamutu

Very healthy looking kai there.

----------


## Beaker

Kids wanted to go for a biscuit run this morning, so whil they were changing etc at the end, it would have been rude to not cast a rod.... Got one and that was enough...
And just got this weber GA bbq a few days ago, so this is the second cook, and was mint.


Snapper with spring onions and parsley in the guts. Rubbed with olive oil and a bit of salt and pepper.  Precooked new Spuds, coated in oil and salt.

Still learning the vent setting/placement of coals thing, but I can see it being used alot. Awesome bit of kit.

----------


## Dundee

BBQed hare meat and potatoe slices.

Add watties.

----------


## Tahr

> Kids wanted to go for a biscuit run this morning, so whil they were changing etc at the end, it would have been rude to not cast a rod.... Got one and that was enough...
> And just got this weber GA bbq a few days ago, so this is the second cook, and was mint.
> Attachment 187634
> 
> Snapper with spring onions and parsley in the guts. Rubbed with olive oil and a bit of salt and pepper.  Precooked new Spuds, coated in oil and salt.
> 
> Still learning the vent setting/placement of coals thing, but I can see it being used alot. Awesome bit of kit.


Nice. Ive got the same bbq at my hut. Used it once for chops/sausages and as you say some trial and era getting the vents right and the coals hot. Any tips you learn along the way with yours would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## NRT

Get a charcoal starter chimney ,gets coals cranking in that then place in Weber with vents slightly open 

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk

----------


## bunji

Had a lay day from hunting , but a big day working at the Bach ,getting deer & goats into the Chiller,getting all the seafood sorted & packed into foam boxes on the floor of the chiller etc , us blokes spent the day getting the Smokers & Spits assembled for our 30th Anniversary bash on Friday night & setting up out door lights ,digging fire pit ,getting decent size wood for the Spits & BBQ etc & the boats all fueled up & Dive tanks etc double checked ,for the next couple of days Diving & hunting with the Jet Boats ,while the girls headed into town & got party supplies etc .

So did a easy set & forget cook up for all the crew ,Smoked Venison Rump in my old gas Smoker l will now leave at the Bach & took revenge on the Killer Occy l got attacked by on the dive the other day & did him on a slow simmer for 1 1/4 hrs in a large stock pot of water , on the gas BBQ Wok Burner.

Did him our favorite way for Occy ,our Kiwi version of Argentinian style, Pulpo a la Gallega, with good handful of Salt & Pepper to taste ,fresh Ginger & Chillie to taste ,4 cloves of garlic, sprig of oregano, 2 onions, chopped roughly,1 tablespoon of home made smoked paprika,1 tea spoon of normal paprika, 1/4 teaspoon cayenne,1 juiced lemon ,1/2 a Lime ,all just chucked in with him in the simmering water .

After its done, take it out let it cool & drain ,roughly cut up the meat, that is as tender as butter now (normal scissors will even do it) & toss in a dish with a good glug of olive oil & then do a QUICK sear on all sides on the BBQ grill,(charcoal is better) ,served tossed in with salad & some oriental noodles .The Occy stock left in the pot will be used as the base of the stock for the Argy Seafood Paella at the party .

That will teach the bugger trying to take a bit out of me,in over 30 yrs of diving he was the most aggressive Occy l have ever come across & he had obviously been living on Crayfish for a while, as it was bloody delicious with a distinct Cray flavor ,the stock will be ideal for Paella . :Thumbsup: 

Smoked Venison Rump ,the Rump is perfect for this as it holds moisture so well




Killer Occy, Argentinian Revenge

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Killer Occy, Argentinian Revenge
> Attachment 187791


Will never forget eating "pulpo al carbon" BBQ octopus in Lima Peru, so soft so succulent so tasty.

----------


## bunji

@300CALMAN  Agreed mate people go on about Asian Seafood cooking but me & my missus both prefer South American style for a lot of it ,as it is still very authentic & not over powered by sauces etc .I could live on Argentinian & Brazilian  food & me & the missus could live in Argentina quite easily great food , people & morals  in the countryside .

----------


## veitnamcam

Veni shanks browned.
Half a can of beer.
Onions,garlic,chilli,mushrooms and bacon all browned and into the slow cooker, layer of tomato on top and plenty of salt and pepper in between.




Turned on for a couple of hours before bed and again in the morning....by 3 all the bones just lifted out clean. :36 1 8: 

Forgot the finished photo but it was bloody good.

----------


## Chelsea

This is basically dinner every night for the remainder of summer unless its icecream and fruit. Might give the oven a scrub while the bbq is doing all the work. While I love the nice weather and longer nights cooking in this heats no fun. 
Was hoping to impress the brother with a veni roast this weekend, hopefully I can get it done on the bbq.

----------


## bunji

@Chelsea Your like l us, we do most of our cooking outside during summer & love it ,nothing wrong with a good BBQ either l prefer to most restaurant meals we have had over the years.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## mrs dundee

Heres our tea for tonight Venison cheese pie in my new pie dish,can’t wait to have that after work

----------


## veitnamcam

Big balls fish cakes.
Had about 3/4 kilo snapper fillets vac packed in the freezer that needed something doing with.
5 very large spuds whole in the oven for an hour....scoop out insides into a bowl.
Snapper fillets diced up in chunks, seasoned and fried in butter. Rested on a plate while sorting out the rest of ingredients.

One brown onion one chilli a bunch of green onion and chives,garlic ,salt pepper and the star a kaffire(spelling) lime leaf diced up so fine it's almost dust.
Mixed in together,floured....egged....crumbed.
Shallow fried in the pan in rice bran oil and butter to crisp up then into the preheated oven to finish while cooking the rest.

----------


## Marty Henry

Sorry but where did the potato go?

----------


## Beaker

Interesting process, and has great sounding taste.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker

Sort of korean bbq, but on a Webber GA.
Pork belly slices on the bbq, then with lettuce leaves and other green shit, plus korean red pepper paste sauce (paste, plus vinager, sugar, chilli, salt)
And some prawns, cause they just taste good.

----------


## Dundee

Geeze you guys have some fancy meals.
This was lunch,venison and cheese on toast.And that pie was dinner,venny and cheese.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sorry but where did the potato go?


In with the fish to make the cakes.

----------


## Marty Henry

> In with the fish to make the cakes.


Thats what I thought but somehow I thought you were going to repack the mixture into the potato cases. It seems such a shame to waste baked potato skins.

----------


## jono7

> Heres our tea for tonight Venison cheese pie in my new pie dish,can’t wait to have that after work ��Attachment 188228


What’s the recipe if you don’t mind, anything special? looks hearty 
Cheers

----------


## 7.62

> Geeze you guys have some fancy meals.
> This was lunch,venison and cheese on toast.And that pie was dinner,venny and cheese.


Looks tasty mate but careful ya dont get scurvy!

----------


## bunji

Couple of mates & family came to  the Bach to grab some Venison that has been hanging in the Chiller for a week & come out for a mornings Dive & are going to head back in the morning ,after we have a feed & a few beers tonight, as with the Lock Downs we had not all caught  up for ages & they had not seen my   Lill Brother for nearly 2 yrs .

So last night just before we went to bed ,l  put on some set & forget good stuff in the Smoker, a Rump of Venison & some Ribs from a Home Kill l did a while back . We had a great day diving ,with the Deep Blu Supermarket loaded with plenty of good Kai hitting the deck & the fellas wanted  a feed of fresh Crays  as well for tea  ,so l did up 10 Crays  split in half & the missus made up a favorite  spicy Greek/Mediterranean   topping for them as starters ,as  one of the Fellas is a mad Greek & he asks the missus to make it for him all the time .

So it was a decided the girls would just make up a Greek Salad to go with it & mates parents run a winery so there was a assortment of plonk to wash it all down with.  :Thumbsup: 

Spicy Greek/Mediterranean Cray 

 


Smoked Venison Rump 



Smoked Ribs with Argentinian Spicy  Rub

----------


## mrs dundee

> What’s the recipe if you don’t mind, anything special? looks hearty ��
> Cheers


hi just venison mince and I grate som

E cheese put on top and I just use the pastry sheets one on bottom one on top then I brush abit milk on the pastry and bake at 200 for 30 mins.

----------


## ROKTOY

Lamb on the Hibachi grill.
Soo tasty served up with some fresh salad on the side

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Chucked a couple rabbit legs on the BBQ with the sausages.....Superb!

----------


## tamamutu

We managed to score a nice condition Sika yearling on Friday. Brisket and watercress with some home grown spuds was decided as the first meal of choice as per below pics:









With a bit of pumpkin and kumera, was a tasty meal last night and breakfast today.

----------


## wsm junkie

Wanting to do something different with the trout I've been catching lately, I decided to have a crack at a raw fish dish.
Trout filleted and cut into chunks, soaked in lemon juice for 2 hours.
Red onion, cherry tomatoes and cucumber rough cut and soaked in white vinegar.
Drain fluids, combine and pour over can of coconut cream then into fridge for few hours.
For a first crack I thought it turned out bloody tasty :36 1 11:

----------


## Dundee

Mmm I think I'll stick too crumbed trout,chips and egg.

And add watties :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Mmm I think I'll stick too crumbed trout,chips and egg.
> Attachment 188861
> And add watties
> Attachment 188862


You do know that 'Train Smash' is made from dead people

----------


## Beaker

Home from work drinks, quick snack needed.
Bacon, egg, cheese and tomato sauce sami.
Bloody great tasting and ugly. Awesome.

----------


## Dundee

Beaker....Hell Yeah!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Marty Henry

> Home from work drinks, quick snack needed.
> Bacon, egg, cheese and tomato sauce sami.
> Bloody great tasting and ugly. Awesome.
> Attachment 188888


That was breakfast this morning perfect

----------


## 7.62

> Home from work drinks, quick snack needed.
> Bacon, egg, cheese and tomato sauce sami.
> Bloody great tasting and ugly. Awesome.


Nice, that would’ve hit the spot after a few beers. But you lose some marks due to the lack of butter

----------


## Beaker

> Nice, that would’ve hit the spot after a few beers. But you lose some marks due to the lack of butter


Yes, I'll take the point loss for no butter.... 
However the bacon went straight from pan to cheese, and I didn't shake off/drain the bacon fat, AND the egg was cooked in the bacon fat. Maybe half a point back?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Allizdog

The most desirable type of food especially after a few beers.

----------


## Rushy

> Yes, I'll take the point loss for no butter.... 
> However the bacon went straight from pan to cheese, and I didn't shake off/drain the bacon fat, AND the egg was cooked in the bacon fat. Maybe half a point back?


Nope, you still lose the full point as your actions above were just sticking to the norm. The average blokes book of snack food etiquette requires a tripling down on solid fats for a proper heart stopper ( hence Bacon fat, Cheese and Butter).

----------


## 7.62

Haven’t used the pellet grill this year (sad state of affairs really!) but fired it up this afternoon while doing some DIY:  BBQ pork belly burnt ends, pretty damn good

----------


## Preacher

Corn..... Fuck we have been having it 5-6 nights a week lately.  On bbq in husk at gentle heat then degloved and plenty of salt and butter.  I don't mind it but I must admit I am a little worried if we run out the Wife may wake me up with a shank between the ribs.

----------


## veitnamcam

Last night the wife made some stuffed sausages with our wild veni/pork mix sausages.....then there was a late night snack for me and the kids of sashimi kahawai

----------


## veitnamcam

Yesterdays kahawai had been resting in the fridge in a brine overnight and today.
Into the smoker this evening and par steamed with this cray @stingray caught.
Just undercooked and into the oven covered in garlic butter to finish.....bloody good.

----------


## tamamutu

Pancro crumbed fawn leg steaks, lightly curried fried cabbage & beans and home grown spuds. Steaks were melt in your mouth ones.

----------


## Beaker

Kids wanted bbq, so the Webber GA got fired up. However was already thinking about tomorrow's dinner and had some shanks out.
(had lamb ribs and ribeye) 
A moment of thought, so the shanks went on for a crisp up with some smokekai smoke making things.


Through some onions and kumera on to.
Then on the stove some mushrooms, Korean Red pepper paste, tomatoes, okra, and garlic

Only used one clove of garlic...

Added shanks, onions and kumera 
Simmer for a while and turn off, then the next day turn on for a hour... 

Excuse the plating mess, I'd already started and made a mess... 

Absolutely amazing taste. The smoke and chared bbq flavor was amazing.

----------


## hotbarrels

3 1/2 hours going round and round over low coals had these roasts done to perfection.
It was the first time I have used the EspetoSul rotisseries.  Highly recommend them. At $149 each, running on 4x AA batteries, I cannot fault their design or operation.
Feed 15 adults and had 1/2 pork roast left over for lunch.  Happy happy!

----------


## tamamutu

Righto there Beaker thanks for posting, what a great way to do shanks. Going to have a go at your method.

----------


## bunji

We are lucky on our Farm that we have a great little thriving farm community  , where we all offer each other produce we grow on our own land ,which means we do not have to bother with  carrying/growing a large range of produce/stock  ie we have neighboring Farms supply us with home grown Pork, a range of Dairy, Meat Ducks, Turkey & Chickens etc, even fantastic fresh Seafood from a Pro Fishing/Merchant   family .

We actually stopped worrying about keeping a mob of chickens for eggs etc as the neighbor's free range ones are so good & plentiful ,now we just have a few old girls that are kept as 2 legged pest control in our Farms own Veggie patch.  

Neighbors dropped over a box of frozen chooks the other day  & l had today booked in as a day in the workshop doing services   on my Land Cruiser wagon , The Jet Boat ,2 Tractors & the SXS &  me & the missus  are going spotlighting tonight for a few Bunnies & Hares , so we needed aa easy set & forget  K.I.S.S feed, so l could concentrate on breaking my record for how far l could throw spanners & teaching the Hounds new swear words , so  l did 2 of the Chooks  in the Smoker for a early tea tonight ,with roast veg's & left overs will make some tasty sandwiches/snacks for Lunch /Smoko the next couple of days  .

IMO the difference/Benefit in taste of   Free Range Chooks & eggs  is one of the most noticeable of any meat      :Thumbsup:

----------


## Fat belly Dog

Getting practice in for future off-grid living and camping trips, The weber BabyQ getting the job done on a pork belly roast.  Didnt quite get the crackle factor so longer on full noise high heat next time.

----------


## veitnamcam

Battered blue cod and bacon/onion/chilli/ cheese stuffed potatoes.




Pro tip cut up and add chilly while non chilly eating wife is not looking.

----------


## tamamutu

Restaurants would have a hard time making their kai look as good as that, well done.

----------


## bunji

Had our Sausage & Salami making session over the last couple of days  & while we had all the proper gear out,  l finally got to try doing Wapiti  Pastrami from my Bull last year ,bloody good stuff & will definitely do it this year again ,will have a few meals of it & Vak Pak the rest for feeds on hunts in the Jet Boat over the Roar. 

Nearly had a disaster, l left it to cool on a rack inside our boats big Chilly Bin, l had out to unpack & the missus forgot to close the lid while we had a cup of tea ,l came back out to the outside kitchen to find 3 dogs all standing around it salivating & looking at each other urging each other to have a go first ,the guilty looks as l walked around the Pizza Oven  were a classic .

----------


## Beaker

So found a packet of risotto rice I brought a few months ago, and decided it was time to have a crack.
I don't know why I was hesitant at trying a risotto, easy as!
Butter and oil, onion in. Slow cook till clear. Add 2 cups rice (to much for future, 1 cup for 2 adults and 2 kids), didn't have time to make some stock, so improvisation is key, 2 T chicken stock powder, pepper powder, bit Japanese pepper, bit of turmeric and some garlic powder). Cook for a bit while jug boils. Add water, about 2 cups. Stir, and cook down till just about dry, and water about a 1/2 cup, stir. Cook down, add about 1/2 cup boiling water. Stir. Cook down. Add water, about 1/2 cup. Stir. Cook down......... Repeat........ Lots.... 
When when rice is just about cooked, add prawns. Then add about 25gms butter, and a really good hand full of grated parmasan cheese. Mix up and serve.
I did fry up some scallops to add on the the top. Plus added feta cheese and tomatoes.


This was the boys plate.

Tasted bloody great. Would add some sliced chilli next time

----------


## Beaker

Did a pork hock again. Asian style. 
Rock sugar in oil to caramelise 



Then add all of this (spring onion, garlic, ginger, star anise, clove, chilli, salt, Sichuan pepper)


Add cut up pork hock, and water to cover. Cook for 3 hours. Turn off. Then another 2 hours when ready to eat. Very nice.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Did a pork hock again. Asian style. 
> Rock sugar in oil to caramelise 
> Attachment 189709
> Attachment 189710
> 
> Then add all of this (spring onion, garlic, ginger, star anise, clove, chilli, salt, Sichuan pepper)
> Attachment 189711
> 
> Add cut up pork hock, and water to cover. Cook for 3 hours. Turn off. Then another 2 hours when ready to eat. Very nice.
> Attachment 189712


You certainly come up with some amazing combinations of ingredients most of which I have never heard of.
I hope I one day have the pleasure of sharing a meal with you.
I have a pretty broad palette but my cookng skills are pretty kiwi.

----------


## Beaker

> You certainly come up with some amazing combinations of ingredients most of which I have never heard of.
> I hope I one day have the pleasure of sharing a meal with you.
> I have a pretty broad palette but my cookng skills are pretty kiwi.


Mate, more than keen. 

You've travelled, it's just my take on eatting stuff from where I've been. (and liked, pigs intestine is one I know I don't like....) And a bit of Google to try and recreate .... 

And there is nothing wrong with kiwi cooking. We have some of the best raw products. And kiwi means don't fuck with it to much. John Dory fried, top 3 in my list. (peking duck and pork belly to round out the 3 - raw bluff oysters, salmon sashimi, fried chicken thigh, pig feet, frogs legs deep fried with chilli, koew toew noodles, the list goes on....) 

Oh and pancakes are my nemesis, burnt or raw. Bastard things. 

Oh and salt. Makes everything taste good. 
And chilli....

----------


## veitnamcam

Yes pancakes are barstards.....rather have a steak or raw oyster or both. :Thumbsup:

----------


## tamamutu

Managed to score a young  60lb wild boar last Friday.  Gleaned some Lime Kaffir leaves from a neighbours tree. Turned some tender bits into a Pork Thai red curry. Added in Lime Kaffir leaves, Shallots, Red Chilli and Lemon grass from the garden and garnished with Coriander and Basil also home grown, went well with the yellow rice. Wife ate her portion, lucky the home grown chilli is not to hot.

Must get around to cleaning the lens of the Iphone soon, pic is a bit blurry.

----------


## Marty Henry

> Did a pork hock again. Asian style. 
> Rock sugar in oil to caramelise 
> Attachment 189709
> Attachment 189710
> 
> Then add all of this (spring onion, garlic, ginger, star anise, clove, chilli, salt, Sichuan pepper)
> Attachment 189711
> 
> Add cut up pork hock, and water to cover. Cook for 3 hours. Turn off. Then another 2 hours when ready to eat. Very nice.
> Attachment 189712


Sichuan pepper is quite a kick to add to anything, it certainly makes your tongue and cheeks buzz

----------


## veitnamcam

Just me and the boy home tonight so kept a couple of flounder smaller than I would usually keep to fry whole for tea.
Patted dryish, seasoned generously with garlic and herb salt and fresh ground pepper,floured and into the oiled and heavily buttered pan with two finely chopped cayenne peppers from the garden.




We eat a lot of flounder but shit that was good!

----------


## mrs dundee

Looks good

----------


## hotbarrels

Stuffed and rolled mutton roast, smoked for 3 hours in the Green Mountain Grill

----------


## veitnamcam

> Stuffed and rolled mutton roast, smoked for 3 hours in the Green Mountain Grill
> 
> Attachment 190324


Hell yes Mutton!
 :Thumbsup: 
Such a shame it is virtually non existent in the shops.

----------


## veitnamcam

Fallow steaks, sliced a lot thicker than I would normally because I knew this to be a fantastic animal.
Trimmed of all fat,silver skin and seared and rested in a hotish oven.
Spuds from the garden, corn from the supey cos it takes up so much room in garden yet is cheap as.
Chilli, garlic butter to finish.....same as making garlic butter but add ground chilli and ground smoked paprika....put it on everything and pay later.



Pretty basic feed but really really effin good.

----------


## JessicaChen

> Hell yes Mutton!
> 
> Such a shame it is virtually non existent in the shops.


I used to see mutton regularly maybe 10 years ago. Never see it now which is unfortunate. I wonder where it all goes.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I used to see mutton regularly maybe 10 years ago. Never see it now which is unfortunate. I wonder where it all goes.


Me too!

----------


## hotbarrels

I had to make 20 pizza doughs for a friend for his twins 5th birthday party, so I made 1/2 dozen extras for us for dinner.
Fired up the Green Mountain Grill and threw the pizza attachment in.  30 minutes to heat up and then 2-3 minutes per pizza.

----------


## 7.62

Did a leg of lamb on the pellet grill with a red wine reduction, O for Awesome

----------


## JessicaChen

Husband and I had incredibly big filling venison burgers last couple of days, patties made from the fallow I shot earlier in the week with added onion, bacon, egg, and worcester sauce. Local shop didn't have any normal burger buns so we picked up the weird pink beetroot buns. They were okay, tasted like normal bread, just looks weird.

----------


## bunji

Had gusty rain/wind  fronts & going through all day on the farm & am guessing around a 1/4 inch of rain ,so spent the day doing some Smoking of some Sausages for Vak Pak'n ,while sheltering back at the Homestead in between fronts & while l had the Smoker going anyway stuck in a 12 kilo bit of Rump from my Wapiti  Bull from last year .

I was not actually going to take him ,but after glassing him for a while he had a bad limp when he put weight on his front Right  leg ,so we decided to take him out & l waited until l git a clear shot through that shoulder to save wasting any meat . Although he was dead before he hit the ground the meat was stress tainted & most went into our Salami & Sausage mix's,while we were using up the last bit of the Wap at our Salami & Sausage making session a few days back ,l decided while l had the "God Fathers of Salami" on hand to follow their directions & try making Pastrami out of one Rump & it turned out great ,so l decided to Brine & Smoke this bit as we wanted a lump of meat to have cold for sandwiches etc while we are away Jet Boat hunting for the next couple of days .

Brined him for 18hrs using Home Made Apple Cider & Home Made Apple Cider Vinegar one of the God Fathers family had made with a good Splash of Worcestershire & HP sauce  & mixed herbs & the God Fathers home made smoked meat Spice mix . Injected whenever l was walking pass it over the 18hrs .

Turned out fantastic & Brining & liberally injecting the meat & then a long slow Smoke for 8hrs , it really suited the Wapiti meat ,so will definitely be doing it with the next  Wap.

Wapiti Brine Experiment 



Smoked Wap

----------


## bunji

The Smoked Wapiti was amazing, stress  "gaminess " totally gone & literally fall apart in your mouth ,made fantastic Hunt Smoko sandwiches & with mashed potatoes, gravy  & peas for tea. Will definitely be doing it with this years Wap,l sent this photo through to the God Fathers to show how their Brine recipe & advice had seen the injected Brine still sitting in pockets & steaming the meat at the core while it smoked , making it so tender & flavorsome. This was our first Roast meal using the new Bach kitchen cookers & gear &  l am so glad it was it, as we will not forget it .     :Thumbsup:

----------


## JessicaChen

What sort of syringe do you use to for the brine injections? @bunji 
Meat like that is a treasure, seems like it takes a lot of care to get it looking (and presumably tasting) that perfect.

----------


## bunji

@JessicaChen  We brought our commercial Meat Smokers years ago at a foreclosure auction of a Farm Gate type business supplying the Ski Resorts down here & it had a heap of accessories in boxes that came with them .The one we got is similar to this but in all Stainless Steel & has the option of connecting a little weighted hose you put in a jar/ jug full of your Marinade/Brine mix & just keep pumping it in until the desired amount is used . 

So like with this Wapiti meat  in the pic sitting in the brine mix ,l  just set some aside in a jar before putting in the meat & use that to keep injecting the meat while it sits in the Brine . It just has thick Gauged needles that have multi holes in the pointy end to push the marinade through out  the meat .

It really is just Set & Forget cooking ,l was smoking some of our Home Made Game Sausages any way ,so simply Brined the meat in the fridge for 18 hrs before hand & then set it in the Smoker while l was doing the batches of Sausages ,that is the beauty of the Smokers they have meat thermometers with Alarms so it just monitors itself & turns off when the cooking is done .As with this batch of Sausages etc ,l simply whack it in ,go work in the paddocks & have it planned around Lunch & Smoko for batches to be done & just load up the next lot & go do what needs to be done .  :Thumbsup: 


https://lownslowbbq.co.nz/collection...-grip-injector

----------


## Sarvo

100% all home/bush produced - free 
Well - Wifi says the dab of Mayonnaise is not

Veni Shanks

----------


## Moa Hunter

> What sort of syringe do you use to for the brine injections? @bunji 
> Meat like that is a treasure, seems like it takes a lot of care to get it looking (and presumably tasting) that perfect.


A commercial butchers supplier will have Brine needles and plastic tube, then just use a plastic syringe as a metal brine syringe can set you back a few bucks

----------


## tamamutu

What a colourful looking meal, spuds look beaut.



> 100% all home/bush produced - free 
> Well - Wifi says the dab of Mayonnaise is not
> 
> Veni Shanks 
> 
> Attachment 190804

----------


## JessicaChen

Made some venison, red wine, mushroom pies/pastries last night. I don't know how to work with pastry and dough so they look a bit funny, but they taste great. And i had half a bottle of wine left to enjoy with them. 
Meanwhile I had some leg roasts brining for 48 hrs and they are now in the oven roasting with some bacon wrapped around them. Hopefully they will turn out okay.

----------


## JessicaChen

> 100% all home/bush produced - free 
> Well - Wifi says the dab of Mayonnaise is not
> 
> Veni Shanks 
> 
> Attachment 190804


What is that pink slaw on the left side? Is it beetroot? I want to make it.

----------


## 7.62

Not what you would normally use veni steak for but satay venison with coconut milk rice. Came up really well with the veges having a decent amount of crunch but the steak was still tender. Prefer it a lot spicier but had to make it family-friendly!

----------


## Beaker

Mrs was feeling cold, and said she'd like some hot and sour soup.
So, my first attempt....
30 mins of cutting stuff..



A few steps later...


Looks bloody crap, tastes bloody amazing and on point for a great restaurant.

I don't normally get worried or overly happy about a dish, but this one I'm over the moon with. Bloody fantastic, and actually really simple (just a shit ton of cutting things, to match stick size. Also did do a big batch, so 3 more feeds in the freezer)

----------


## MSL

> Mrs was feeling cold, and said she'd like some hot and sour soup.
> So, my first attempt....
> 30 mins of cutting stuff..
> 
> Attachment 191438
> 
> A few steps later...
> Attachment 191439
> 
> ...


I does look shithouse, but man Ive got a soft spot for hot and sour soup, so Id take a punt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bunji

@Beaker When you get a chance can you post a rough recipe that you use up ,l have had a real soup craving of late & like to try something different . :Thumbsup: 
 @7.62 we do that quiet often as the Fallow we get just 40mins down the road really suits it ,amazing how it tastes even better the next day .
 @JessicaChen Looks the goods ,how did the roasts turn out ?

----------


## JessicaChen

> @JessicaChen Looks the goods ,how did the roasts turn out ?


Roasts turned out amazing. Forgot to post pictures here. Made a nice gravy on the side too. A bit too well done for my liking, probably just needed 10 mins less cooking time, but it was still perfectly tender and moist. Probably helped that the deer was so young and tiny. 





> Mrs was feeling cold, and said she'd like some hot and sour soup.
> So, my first attempt....
> 30 mins of cutting stuff.
> 
> Looks bloody crap, tastes bloody amazing and on point for a great restaurant.
> 
> I don't normally get worried or overly happy about a dish, but this one I'm over the moon with. Bloody fantastic, and actually really simple (just a shit ton of cutting things, to match stick size. Also did do a big batch, so 3 more feeds in the freezer)


It looks great to me. Ive been craving some hot and sour soup as well. Have all of the ingredients but havent gotten to making it yet.

----------


## bunji

@JessicaChen; Good stuff did you try brining/pumping  them ? as for me it was a game changer once my Chef mates showed it to me  & pumping the meat even with that easy Apple juice based Brine / marinade, l used on that big lump of Bull Wapiti,  means the meat is basically steamed from the inside out, really adding to the tenderness &  tasty Venison ,really good with Goat as well & all my Wapiti will be done with it from now on .

Feels pretty good when your Hunting provides restaurant quality meals for the family hey ,well done  :Thumbsup:

----------


## JessicaChen

> @JessicaChen; Good stuff did you try brining/pumping  them ? as for me it was a game changer once my Chef mates showed it to me  & pumping the meat even with that easy Apple juice based Brine / marinade, l used on that big lump of Bull Wapiti,  means the meat is basically steamed from the inside out, really adding to the tenderness &  tasty Venison ,really good with Goat as well & all my Wapiti will be done with it from now on .
> 
> Feels pretty good when your Hunting provides restaurant quality meals for the family hey ,well done


Yep I brined them for 48 hours in a soy sauce/worcester sauce brine. Didnt have the tools to pump but the pieces were small so probably didnt need it too badly. Will try apple brine next time.

----------


## tamamutu

> Roasts turned out amazing. Forgot to post pictures here. Made a nice gravy on the side too. A bit too well done for my liking, probably just needed 10 mins less cooking time, but it was still perfectly tender and moist. Probably helped that the deer was so young and tiny. 
> Attachment 191478Attachment 191479
> 
> 
> It looks great to me. Ive been craving some hot and sour soup as well. Have all of the ingredients but havent gotten to making it yet.


Lokks pretty good to me

----------


## hotbarrels

Fired up the braai and cooked beef fried rice tonight.

----------


## Pixie Z

Damn that looks tasty. Very cool contraption you have there too!

----------


## hotbarrels

Rolled pork roast on the spinner for 4 hours last night over Pohutakawa

----------


## Pixie Z

Can never go wrong with a good burger! 80% veni/20% pork fat patties on homemade brioche buns, home pickled red onion, pickles my mate made, iceberg, cheese & a burger sauce I whipped up while the buns were baking.

----------


## Shearer

Fresh salmon for dinner. :Yum:  :Yum:  :Yum:

----------


## Beaker

Lamb rack, scalloped potato's, mushroom sauce. And some green/yellow /orange stuff....

----------


## XR500

Sometimes I wonder why we raise beefies, as I have just cooked the best ever Thai dish "Kaeng khiao waan kratay" (green curry using rabbit instead of beef)

 Here's a rundown on raising your own beef: Calving difficulties, learn how to pull calf out of mum cause a big bull from 3 paddocks away jumped the fence behind your back and did the deed instead of the wee angus you purchased to do the job, calves run around silly as buggery doing their evening frolic thing, run headlong into a tree. Dead. Mastitis in the dairy girls as the bull throws small calves, and they don't drink enough milk off mum for the first  3 weeks to stop mastitis in mum,  Droughts, so start using your silage well before winter. Learn how to hoof trim the big girls that develop winkle picker hooves. Learn how to rebuild the cattle crush after the girl who needed her hooves trimmed destroyed it once you began tying her up! Having to wait three months to get a spot in the meat packing plant as, well, 2022 I guess sums it up well.

Now rabbit: Mow the bottom flat in the steep valley behind the house to promote good new grass growth. Wait 6 weeks. Go shoot all the fat little rabbits dining on fresh grass.

Skin/gut back half of rabbit.  Put in ice cream container with lid on in fridge for 4-5 days. take out of fridge. If meat smells gamey, cut meat off carcass and cube, submerge in water with a couple of capfuls of white vinegar in it for half an hour, rinse, then use as below.

Dice a couple of small onions, fry in coconut fat. Remove and set aside when soft. More coconut oil, fry half a bottle of Valcom green curry paste in it for a minute, then chuck in half a tin of coconut cream and stir on mid heat till the oil begins to separate. Throw in cubed rabbit and crank up to high, stirring all the time for a couple of minutes. Then throw in the rest of the can of coconut creme, stir then cover and lower to simmer for 10 min.   Put in the onions and half a cup of button mushrooms, and bring back up to the boil. Simmer. Season with a teaspoon of fish oil and a teaspoon of sugar. Stir in a cup of pre heated green beans for a minute, then serve with Jasmine steamed rice. 

Divine :Thumbsup:

----------


## kukuwai

Yum fresh tuna 



Trimmed a couple of nice even size loins and coated them with some rubs before stinging them in the pan.

Trimmings went raw onto a poki sauce.



Delicious 




Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Yum fresh tuna 
> 
> 
> 
> Trimmed a couple of nice even size loins and coated them with some rubs before stinging them in the pan.
> 
> Trimmings went raw onto a poki sauce.
> 
> 
> ...


Oooohhh yyyyeeeessss. Very nice.

----------


## Dundee

Trout burger!

----------


## 7.62

Another leg of lamb on the pellet grill: made a heap 3/4” deep incisions and stuffed them with sliced garlic and rosemary, squeezed a couple of lemons over the top, then coated with a mix of olive oil/crushed garlic/lemon zest with a heap of salt and pepper. Into the BBQ for 30 mins @260C, then 1hr @ 175C; beautiful!

----------


## Beaker

Beef eye fillet (1 part black pepper, 3 parts salt, 1 part Korean pepper, mix. Rub) leftover potatoes from last night, tomato /onion, soy, vinager, etc salid,. Plus other salid stuff not in pic..... Fry pan brown, then oven at 238 deg c, for a bit (18mins) but more a touch test, before getting out. (must get one of those fancy remote temp things...) 


Halved the dishes, as only needed a fork.

Now, to try and do it on the bbq.....

----------


## Rushy

> Beef eye fillet (1 part black pepper, 3 parts salt, 1 part Korean pepper, mix. Rub) leftover potatoes from last night, tomato /onion, soy, vinager, etc salid,. Plus other salid stuff not in pic..... Fry pan brown, then oven at 238 deg c, for a bit (18mins) but more a touch test, before getting out. (must get one of those fancy remote temp things...) 
> Attachment 192940
> 
> Halved the dishes, as only needed a fork.
> 
> Now, to try and do it on the bbq.....


Get yourself one of these Beaker

It takes all of the guess work away.  For a whole eye fillet on the BBQ you just set it to 45 (easy to remember if you just think about “Colt 45”) and Bob’s your nana, perfection on a plate.  Oh and an after thought from one technoclutz to another, take the meat off the BBQ when you are testing the temperature.

----------


## Flyblown

Tonight’s dinner, @7mmwsm stylee. The “ready salted” version. (Nice way of saying “plain”)

I’m going 8/10 on the chilli front to make up for it.

----------


## Flyblown

Well plain “ready salted” was deemed too plain and cracked pepper was liberally applied just before cooking. Unanimous decision. Half a big red stag backstrap this one, ate well and filled four hungry bellies.

----------


## ROKTOY

Pork tenderloin smothered in salt, pepper and ground ginger, meets hibachi charcoal cooker.
The wife may have added a salad, it was two nights ago so I cant recall.


Sent from my SM-G990E using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Been eating pretty well of late...some of  @ROKTOYs pork backstrap last night which was fantastic despite me slightly over cooking it.
Tonight some aged fat fallow doe backstrap, seasoned with garlic and herb salt and a bit of smoked paprika.
Seasoned early and left to come up to room temp covered on the bench.
Some say to season just before eating.
I disagree, I like to season early...let the salt and herbs dissolve otherwise it falls off or sticks to the pan.... different if cooking already sliced steak tho.

Once well seared rested on a warm plate and shaved some butter over it to melt in.



Some fish and chip shop chips and a few eggs fried in butter.



Was PFG if I do say so myself.

----------


## veitnamcam

Fillet some flounder.


Season and flour enough for a feed, vac pac and freeze the rest.
Fry in butter skin side down....hold down until they stop trying to curl up.
Once 90% done flip to other side .
Cook some other stuff to go with.
I like lemon juice just a drop or two and or Tartare sauce on it.

----------


## Beaker

So all these Nelson based feeds of flats, made me remember the feeds that my grandad use to cook. Plus the feeds that mum used to cook with the flats that grandad used to supply. Anyway, now being a jaffa, I was doing the supermarket shop today and they had a bin of flats, so got 3 for dinner. Got home and thought I'd try something different....

In a small pot, 100gm butter, 1 tbl crushed garlic, hand full cut parsley, 2 chilli's cut. Melt and cook a bit, but not browning garlic.
Flats in a roasting dish, cover with 3/4 of butter mix.
In a pre heated oven at 220 deg c, for 8mins. A small coat of butter and check for cookednish. Another 4 mins.

For a first time try, bllody great. Next time, less garlic and more chilli.

----------


## NRT

VC is a food God ,

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

1/3rd pounder Bambi burgers.


I can't move from the couch now.

----------


## Beaker

> 1/3rd pounder Bambi burgers.
> 
> Attachment 193436
> I can't move from the couch now.


The cure for that, is to get someone else bring you beers.
Until you need to pee, and that will get you off the couch, to find a toilet.... Problem solved

----------


## Rushy

> The cure for that, is to get someone else bring you beers.
> Until you need to pee, and that will get you off the couch, to find a toilet.... Problem solved


Genius

----------


## Beaker

> Genius


I just ordered one, after a attempt at crispy pork belly, (a big fail on the crackle, as I didn't notice the cuts in the skin before buying.... Why do they cut the skin?? They'd make more money if they didn't (time efficient) , and people can then choose to cut or not....and not so deep), however, the meat was soft, juicey and amazing taste. Now caste after heaps of that, home made caramel slice desert, and general lazyniss....
Was going add more detail, but the cure is working......

----------


## 20 Bore

From field to plate, got to love a good roasted pheasant, especially wrapped in smoky home kill bacon!

----------


## Rushy

> I just ordered one, after a attempt at crispy pork belly, (a big fail on the crackle, as I didn't notice the cuts in the skin before buying.... Why do they cut the skin?? They'd make more money if they didn't (time efficient) , and people can then choose to cut or not....and not so deep), however, the meat was soft, juicey and amazing taste. Now caste after heaps of that, home made caramel slice desert, and general lazyniss....
> Was going add more detail, but the cure is working......


So take it from a lifetime guts that the recovery position laying on your left side with your right knee drawn up aids in relief farting.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 193451
> Attachment 193452
> Attachment 193453
> 
> From field to plate, got to love a good roasted pheasant, especially wrapped in smoky home kill bacon!


I'd love to try pheasant one day.

----------


## veitnamcam

Never use this shit for frying....it's instimactic stick to pan and tastes weird....had to bail out to another pan full of butter!


I normally use rice bran or canola or olive oils.

Orange roughy fillets.
Plagiarised a recipe from the internet for this one....it includes capers and I had a jar in the fridge so it was beyond my control from there. :Grin:

----------


## Marty Henry

.

----------


## Beaker

Another small mortgage taken out to buy a feed of ox tail....
Anyway, onions, garlic, zucchini, Button mushrooms, enoki mushrooms, 2 tins flame grilled tomatoes (a first for me, saw them at pack and slap, so thought I'd give them a go, bloody nice to), black turtle beans, chilli, pepper, salt,
Water to cover, bring to boil them in the over for the day at 130.
Nice.and lunch sorted for tomorrow too.

----------


## veitnamcam

> .


Big bit of silver beet?
What ya up to there?

----------


## Tahr

> Big bit of silver beet?
> What ya up to there?


Turning over a new leaf.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Turning over a new leaf.


I thought he might have been trying to lure in the house cow.

----------


## Marty Henry

It's going mad in the garden guess its all the sheep shit from under the woolshed thats done it. The chooks get quite a bit of it and I have to confess to eating  it as well onion garlic tomato and bacon make it quite nice.

----------


## tamamutu

Breakfast for champions.
Venison rump steaks, tomato's, eggs topped with watercress.

----------


## MB

Smoked skippy for dinner (tuna, not wallaby!). It was good. Not just bait!

----------


## JessicaChen

Was craving salted egg fried dishes like salted egg prawns or squid but only had rabbit on hand, so decided to try and make salted egg rabbit. 
Basically deep fry some battered rabbit pieces, then toss it in a butter + salted duck egg yolk + curry leaf mixture. Cravings satisfied. 






> Never use this shit for frying....it's instimactic stick to pan and tastes weird....had to bail out to another pan full of butter!


Yeah I used that before and it made the house smell weird, almost like fish even though i was not cooking fish.

----------


## veitnamcam

Made a pig of myself today.
Wifey made a bacon/salmon poached egg pizza/wrap thing for breakfast that was huge and delicious, took her out for lunch which was also Devine so when I got back from floundering with the lads I just fried up some fresh paua garlic and onion in the pan my Son had just cooked himself bacon and eggs in while I cleaned the boat the little shit.





Those bluffies weren't spost to be in this post....oh well  @Beaker they were delicious

----------


## Beaker

> Made a pig of myself today.
> Wifey made a bacon/salmon poached egg pizza/wrap thing for breakfast that was huge and delicious, took her out for lunch which was also Devine so when I got back from floundering with the lads I just fried up some fresh paua garlic and onion in the pan my Son had just cooked himself bacon and eggs in while I cleaned the boat the little shit.
> 
> Attachment 193782
> 
> Attachment 193783
> 
> Those bluffies weren't spost to be in this post....oh well  @Beaker they were delicious


Lol, I've been looking for them....
..... Hunting trip for oysters today

----------


## Beaker

> Lol, I've been looking for them....
> ..... Hunting trip for oysters today ��


Hunt successful, but nothing harmed.....



I think I'll let my accountant take me to lunch next week....

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hunt successful, but nothing harmed.....
> 
> Attachment 193816
> 
> I think I'll let my accountant take me to lunch next week....


Jeepers!
My freshely opened ones with vinagaret or whatever its called were not that bad at 5.50 each then :Zomg:

----------


## Pixie Z

Wild pork and pāua wontons. Served with garlic fried red cabbage and some sweet chilli dipping sauce.

----------


## mrs dundee

We had venison cheese pie homemade yummy as

----------


## veitnamcam

> Wild pork and pāua wontons. Served with garlic fried red cabbage and some sweet chilli dipping sauce.
> Attachment 193829Attachment 193830


Oohh that could be a way to get the wife into Paua.....will have to learn how to make a wonton. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Marty Henry

> We had venison cheese pie homemade yummy asAttachment 193833


Plum chutney/sauce? Much nicer with venison than a redder coloured one we see a lot of.(-:

----------


## tamamutu

Was breaking down a deer early  yesterday morning before the blowflies and wasp's arrive, a good nick sika hind. Evening meal was on my mind. During the week I had been processing tomatoes into pasta sauce and freezing the results in plastic zip lock bags. This I have found to be the simplest way to make the most of the tomato crop. The belly flap meat looked pretty good so meatballs and pasta was decided to be the evening meal.
So I ground the belly meat with old faithful grinder.



Added in fine chopped onion, parsley, basil, thyme and a sprig of rosemary, 2 eggs and some maize flour.  Turned all this into meatballs and fried in some olive oil.
Put some frozen pasta sauce, (Tomatoes, onions, carrot, garlic, basil, and 2 chilli for mild heat.) In a seperate pot 


 When bubbling away merrily, the meatballs were dropped in and cooked a bit more with the lid on. Pasta was cooked, grated cheese was put on the meatball mix and a decent feed was enjoyed.

----------


## Preacher

Very similar to what we do.  Add 15%bacon bits or pork fat and no eggs, use fine breadcrumbs instead of maize.  And in a big ass heavy wok style pan (that's not a wok).

If the child is fussy it's spaghetti pasta.  Glad you are able to get out and get some before it gets too busy @tamamutu

----------


## dannyb

Big shout out to @Micky Duck for the inspiration for tonight's dinner.

Couple mallards browned in a hot pan.



Then into slow cooker with a tin of watties peaches



Add 3 cups of stock and some salt and pepper



Walk away for 7 hours.......


Done  :Cool:

----------


## tamamutu

What a supreme feed.

----------


## Preacher

Fuck ya.  My mouth is now watering.

----------


## dannyb

> Fuck ya.  My mouth is now watering.


Gotta be honest it was pretty damn good.....not long till duck season and duck nuggies on the menu again  :Zomg:

----------


## Micky Duck

PRIMODELISHIMO......... good stuff bud.

----------


## Beaker

So beef short ribs for dinner.
Garlic powder, onion powder, mustard powder, Korean Red pepper, white pepper, - even qtys. 1/2 qty salt. Rub it over, and then 2 cups beef stock, covered in tin foil, oven at 140 for 4 hours. Uncovered, and back in for 30mins, at 200.

Ontop of rice noodles, with mushroom sauce (and some green/red stuff).
Only needed forks to eat

----------


## Allizdog

Were you a chef in a former life @Beaker? Looks bloody good.

----------


## Beaker

> Were you a chef in a former life @Beaker? Looks bloody good.


Na, just a happy eatter. Past life, I did a bit of travelling, so managed to try alot of different foods (always try to eat local types) 
I can't eat the same thing all the time, so like trying lots of different things. None really come out looking like restaurant plating etc., but some taste alright.

----------


## veitnamcam

Plus salt and cracked pepper.

----------


## Micky Duck

mate,its years since Ive had flounder,and can still remember how good it is,that looks awesome.

----------


## Beaker

Busy week, some crap as well, so while doing the shop today, a doz bluffies fell into the trolly.. A couple for dinner appetiser, and now the rest with a night cap rum....


And bloody hell, they are nice.
THE BEST OYSTER'S, IN THE WORLD.

and if any Frenchmen think I am wrong, I am not.
(but the French ones, don't cost as much..... )

----------


## hotbarrels

Nice piece of venison eye fillet with some roasted veg tonight - plain, simple, so full of flavor.

----------


## Dundee

A few spuds with my chicken and watties.

----------


## NRT

Slow charcoal Blue Mountain pork rub and suace 

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

I've got the Rona so wife's on cooking duty's.
She got the veni steak pretty bloody good tonight. :Thumbsup:

----------


## JessicaChen

I had some liver and heart from the small spiker i got on monday night with some mi goreng noodles. Fancy! No picture. 

The liver had a slightly funky taste though, almost like urine but not necessarily unpleasant. Havent experienced this with the girls. Is this a male deer thing?

----------


## veitnamcam

> I had some liver and heart from the small spiker i got on monday night with some mi goreng noodles. Fancy! No picture. 
> 
> The liver had a slightly funky taste though, almost like urine but not necessarily unpleasant. Havent experienced this with the girls. Is this a male deer thing?


You hadn't inadvertently spilt the bladder content on it or your hands or got your hands dirty on the stain round his pizzel while gutting it cos that would definitely give it a taint at this time of year.

----------


## JessicaChen

> You hadn't inadvertently spilt the bladder content on it or your hands or got your hands dirty on the stain round his pizzel while gutting it cos that would definitely give it a taint at this time of year.


Hmmm, I did notice that the body cavity was a bit wet and smelly when I opened it up, was nice and clean otherwise since it was a headshot. Is it possible for the urine to spill out from the bladder when I cut incorrectly around his peter, maybe cutting the urethra? Not sure if it was my hands as I am really anal about wiping my hands with disinfectant wipes and wet wipes before handling the good bits, so could be urine spilled in the body cavity. Heart tasted great, no off flavors.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hmmm, I did notice that the body cavity was a bit wet and smelly when I opened it up, was nice and clean otherwise since it was a headshot. Is it possible for the urine to spill out from the bladder when I cut incorrectly around his peter, maybe cutting the urethra? Not sure if it was my hands as I am really anal about wiping my hands with disinfectant wipes and wet wipes before handling the good bits, so could be urine spilled in the body cavity. Heart tasted great, no off flavors.


Could well be it then.

Im pretty rough and generally rip the whole lot out onto the ground then remove the liver and put in a bag,but when home I will soak it in a light brine to clean all the blood and leaves etc off before cooking it....if its been a few days and its dehydrated in the fridge I will trim the outside off.

----------


## MB

Baby goat ribs. Olive oil, salt, pepper. Cooked hot and fast over a charcoal BBQ, then doused in lemon juice. Has to be one of the best game meats I've ever eaten!

----------


## 7.62

Spicy Texas BBQ drumsticks. Pretty good but will finish them off at a higher temp next time to get a bit more crispiness on the skin

----------


## JessicaChen

Swedish meatballs with spuds and carrots from the garden. I remember going nuts over the ikea meatballs when i lived in Malaysia. Was disappointed that NZ didn't have ikea and craved them every so often. 
And then I found a recipe for venison swedish meatballs. This is insanely good. 
Recipe: Venison Swedish Meatballs to Love - Sweet Love and Ginger  , I added some grated frozen butter into the meat mix for extra tenderness.

----------


## tamamutu

Meatballs are fast turning to be one of my favourite meals and yours look pretty good.

----------


## Marty Henry

> Swedish meatballs with spuds and carrots from the garden. I remember going nuts over the ikea meatballs when i lived in Malaysia. Was disappointed that NZ didn't have ikea and craved them every so often. 
> And then I found a recipe for venison swedish meatballs. This is insanely good. 
> Recipe: Venison Swedish Meatballs to Love - Sweet Love and Ginger  , I added some grated frozen butter into the meat mix for extra tenderness. 
> Attachment 194758


It's just needs some wattles tomato sauce (-:

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Busy week, some crap as well, so while doing the shop today, a doz bluffies fell into the trolly.. A couple for dinner appetiser, and now the rest with a night cap rum....
> 
> And bloody hell, they are nice.
> THE BEST OYSTER'S, IN THE WORLD.
> 
> and if any Frenchmen think I am wrong, I am not.
> (but the French ones, don't cost as much..... )


I know why I don't look at this thread often, makes me bloody hungry/envious when I see what Beaker is eating.

----------


## veitnamcam

Dropped a care package round the road.



I'm expecting great things from @Pengy

----------


## Marty Henry

Scotch bonnets or scorpions?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Scotch bonnets or scorpions?


Or 7pots or reapers.....I cant remember which is which.

----------


## Marty Henry

Well they all pretty much taste the same at that end of the spectrum. Sweet then hothothot

----------


## veitnamcam

> Well they all pretty much taste the same at that end of the spectrum. Sweet then hothothot


I put 7 in there cos from memory you want 7 to a pot of chilly hence 7 pot?  :ORLY:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Swedish meatballs with spuds and carrots from the garden. I remember going nuts over the ikea meatballs when i lived in Malaysia. Was disappointed that NZ didn't have ikea and craved them every so often. 
> And then I found a recipe for venison swedish meatballs. This is insanely good. 
> Recipe: Venison Swedish Meatballs to Love - Sweet Love and Ginger  , I added some grated frozen butter into the meat mix for extra tenderness. 
> Attachment 194758


Unusual for me I actually followed this recipe and went to the supermarket to get a couple things I didn't have instead of swapping out or omitting ingredients.

Made true to recipe they were really good!
Can really taste the allspice and I held myself back from adding chilly.



Was a hit with the wife and kids cheers for sharing.

----------


## Beaker

> Unusual for me I actually followed this recipe and went to the supermarket to get a couple things I didn't have instead of swapping out or omitting ingredients.
> 
> Made true to recipe they were really good!
> Can really taste the allspice and I held myself back from adding chilly.
> Attachment 194975
> Attachment 194976
> 
> Was a hit with the wife and kids cheers for sharing.


Now need the IKEA hotdogs.... Or rather 3 of them.
Bloody nice (like the meat balls are) but small....

----------


## Pengy

Ikea make cardboard furniture ffs

----------


## dannyb

> Dropped a care package round the road.
> 
> Attachment 194959
> 
> I'm expecting great things from  @Pengy


More learners chillies @Pengy  :Grin:

----------


## Pengy

> More learners chillies @Pengy


I admit tht one , finely chopped onto my pizza was quite enough. BUT. It was not the only chilly involved, so cant say for sure that it was the culprit

----------


## dannyb

> I admit tht one , finely chopped onto my pizza was quite enough. BUT. It was not the only chilly involved, so cant say for sure that it was the culprit


Flavour is as important as heat  :Pacman:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I admit tht one , finely chopped onto my pizza was quite enough. BUT. It was not the only chilly involved, so cant say for sure that it was the culprit


 :Useless:

----------


## Pengy

I admit defeat   :Sad:

----------


## Pengy

Yes it does look like the dog puked up on my platter, but that is due to it being a shop bought job, and not entirely home made.

----------


## dannyb

> Attachment 194988
> I admit defeat  Attachment 194988


Back to school for you  :Melt:

----------


## RUMPY

Todays lunch 

Broccoli, bacon and roasted orange kumara salad with red backsteak.

----------


## WireWorking

Venison sauerbraten. Not bad considering five days prior it was a rutted up red stag

----------


## hotbarrels

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yW2ZFHzHh8A

----------


## Fat belly Dog

Fresh caught Hot smoked Kahawai on bread with plenty of butter.. easy meal and a very relaxing afternoon out surfcasting off the beach.



smoking.. cant wait to get a place and build a decent smoker.



finished product, plenty of butter and hot smoked fish,

----------


## Black Rabbit

This is my "game" meal. I need fat, iron, minerals and vitamin A, B...This is hard to come by these days, I hunted for awhile in my city cycle. 
Pig guts, lungs, fried Tofu, hard bread, and particularly the intestines. Disgusting eh?  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  



Western foods was my daily in NZ, but like to know where those leg bones as well guts of cow or deer goes to?

----------


## Beaker

> This is my "game" meal. I need fat, iron, minerals and vitamin A, B...This is hard to come by these days, I hunted for awhile in my city cycle. 
> Pig guts, lungs, fried Tofu, hard bread, and particularly the intestines. Disgusting eh?  
> Attachment 196079
> 
> 
> Western foods was my daily in NZ, but like to know where those leg bones as well guts of cow or deer goes to?


Pigs intestine is one thing that I've tried a couple of times, and there will not be a third time.....

However, I like the concept of this.

----------


## MSL

> Pigs intestine is one thing that I've tried a couple of times, and there will not be a third time.....
> 
> However, I like the concept of this.


Its the tofu that puts me off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Black Rabbit

> Pigs intestine is one thing that I've tried a couple of times, and there will not be a third time.....
> 
> However, I like the concept of this.


You have to clear intestine repeatedly with baking soda and white vinegar, leave it overnight or couple hours before cooking. Game pig is better than those farmed, it `s not that fat, and less smell.

----------


## JessicaChen

> This is my "game" meal. I need fat, iron, minerals and vitamin A, B...This is hard to come by these days, I hunted for awhile in my city cycle. 
> Pig guts, lungs, fried Tofu, hard bread, and particularly the intestines. Disgusting eh?  
> Attachment 196079
> 
> 
> Western foods was my daily in NZ, but like to know where those leg bones as well guts of cow or deer goes to?


Intestine and tripe looks like it takes a lot of time and effort to prepare. I enjoy singapore pig organ soup when I am there, really nice. Never tried lungs. For some reason I am more put off by lungs than intestines, not sure why. But yeah more people need to eat at least liver, such a good super food very rich in good stuff. Apparently you can buy liver pills, maybe for people who want the benefits without having to eat it.

----------


## Shearer

Mrs Shearer is away so keeping it simple tonight. Melt in the mouth venison back steak sandwich with home grown lettuce and tomatoe.

----------


## Preacher

Nope.  Call me weak stomached but I draw line at heart, well cleaned casings  for sausage, and rarely liver/kidneys with bacon.  

Lungs - solid pass.

To each their own though aye

----------


## Black Rabbit

> Intestine and tripe looks like it takes a lot of time and effort to prepare. I enjoy singapore pig organ soup when I am there, really nice. Never tried lungs. For some reason I am more put off by lungs than intestines, not sure why. But yeah more people need to eat at least liver, such a good super food very rich in good stuff. Apparently you can buy liver pills, maybe for people who want the benefits without having to eat it


I prefer eat really food to get those supplements for my body. just like V-D even you ate 10,000 units daily the intake is less than fully exposed to sun for 20 minutes.

----------


## JessicaChen

Venison tataki using the tenderloin and an extremely sad excuse of a salad. I was torn between this, or a tartare.

The meat was dipped in dark soy sauce, sesame oil, and black pepper then seared on high heat for about 15 seconds per side and then thrown in the freezer for 15 mins to cool down. 
Dipping sauce on the side (not shown) was made of soysauce, lime juice, vinegar, rice wine, sesame oil, and brown sugar. 
Im a fan of sashimi and beef tartare so decided to try something similar with my red spiker, worked out well even though it was late and i quickly whipped it up as I was craving it. Really really really enjoyable.

----------


## kukuwai

Mouth watering 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Black Rabbit

> Venison tataki using the tenderloin and an extremely sad excuse of a salad. I was torn between this, or a tartare.
> 
> The meat was dipped in dark soy sauce, sesame oil, and black pepper then seared on high heat for about 15 seconds per side and then thrown in the freezer for 15 mins to cool down. 
> Dipping sauce on the side (not shown) was made of soysauce, lime juice, vinegar, rice wine, sesame oil, and brown sugar. 
> Im a fan of sashimi and beef tartare so decided to try something similar with my red spiker, worked out well even though it was late and i quickly whipped it up as I was craving it. Really really really enjoyable. 
> 
> Attachment 196260


Cooking is a mixed tech with chemistry and physics,. Some cooky (Not you, you got ideas) spent all their life on the job but never learnt and earned this.

----------


## RUMPY

Wife is out for dinner with friends so did some veni sausages with undercooked onions, mashed potatoes which were a bit runny from too much milk, veges and gravy. Still delicious and the boys ate it all up.

----------


## kukuwai

Happy mothers day !!



Had mum and dad over for a hunter/ gatherer extravaganza tonight

Pellet smoked venison, kahawai oka, chamois patties, scampi and smoked rainbow trout.

All demolished now, full as a bull 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## madjon_

Sausage and five veg
Was in Coles,all condiments in the van over four years old,thought yeah,nah.beer is drinkable too

----------


## dannyb

Tonight a meal even  @gonetropo would approve of  :Grin: 
Duck nuggies and duck poppas served with crosscut fries and chilli sauce.

----------


## Pixie Z

@JessicaChen very nice!!! Venison tataki is one of my favourites and something I make regularly. I do mine with a quick sear, then it goes into a marinade overnight. Then freezer for about half an hour before slicing. & drizzled with a ponzu style dressing to serve.

----------


## JessicaChen

> @JessicaChen very nice!!! Venison tataki is one of my favourites and something I make regularly. I do mine with a quick sear, then it goes into a marinade overnight. Then freezer for about half an hour before slicing. & drizzled with a ponzu style dressing to serve.


That looks amazing!!! I need to try marinading mine next time, I was too impatient for that as I was craving it right away. Also glad someone likes tataki as much as I do.  :Have A Nice Day: 
Apparently in some places in japan they serve straight up venison sashimi 'shikasashi'.  

Also i see some dumplings there, my husband hoovers that up. Made venison ones mixed with pork and cabbage. 




> Cooking is a mixed tech with chemistry and physics,. Some cooky (Not you, you got ideas) spent all their life on the job but never learnt and earned this.


I just loosely follow online recipes throw things together hoping it sticks haha. This is why I am garbage at baking.

----------


## Pixie Z

@JessicaChen ooh I hadn’t heard of shikasashi before. Will have to look that up

Yes, those are pāua gyoza in the background, served with a nice dipping sauce. This meal also had wild pork yaki udon, salmon & avocado with a miso dressing, and steamed edamame. Plus the veni tataki above. Was a Japanese themed dinner I did for my wife.

----------


## Rushy

Some venison pie filling reducing in the pan.
Venison cuts coated in flour, streaky bacon, onions gently sautéed in olive oil and butter then whack in a bottle of Pinot Noir and some stock, add chunked mushrooms and slowly simmer to reduce to a thick gravy.

----------


## Pepe

> Attachment 196884
> Some venison pie filling reducing in the pan.
> Venison cuts coated in flour, streaky bacon, onions gently sautéed in olive oil and butter then whack in a bottle of Pinot Noir and some stock, add chunked mushrooms and slowly simmer to reduce to a thick gravy.


Outstanding.  I will have to give that recipe a go, but the tightarse in me will probably substitute the Pinot Noir with a cheap Aussie red.

----------


## Rushy

> Outstanding.  I will have to give that recipe a go, but the tightarse in me will probably substitute the Pinot Noir with a cheap Aussie red.


I used the cheapest bottle I could find.  After all you are going to boil off the alcohol and reduce the remainder.

----------


## Dundee

Crumbed trout home made chips.

----------


## Rushy

Puff pastry in the dish and filling in the pastry.

----------


## Rushy

Job done.  Now to convince the missus to bake the bugger so a man can relax with a beer.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Mrs Beeman

Looks impressive @Rushy.  I spent 2 days making 36 individual pies using venison trim we had in the freezer .  Didn't have any red wine but used a similar recipe to yours. I had 3 pots on the go at once to cook the meat then could only cook 12 at a time in my small oven. A very long process but worth it in the end.

----------


## Micky Duck

N&F???????  pies look great,saw a whole heap of tiny frypans in cheviot fish n chippie,when I asked was informed they use them as pie dishes.....

----------


## Mrs Beeman

@BeeMan put them on - meant to be M for Maci and F for Finn, the Grandies helped at the beginning but soon lost interest :Grin:   I scored the pie tins (about 50 of them) from a friend who used to own a lunch bar and didn't need them anymore.  Non-stick too which helps. Plus she gave me commercial boxes of pastry so I used that as well.

----------


## Rushy

Bugger it that’ll have to do.  I’m hungry.

----------


## Rushy

I’ma felling a bita Mafioso tonighta!  Meataballs

----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 197046
> I’ma felling a bita Mafioso tonighta!  Meataballs


Ol big balls McRushy.

Looks the goods whats in there?

----------


## Rushy

> Ol big balls McRushy.
> 
> Looks the goods whats in there?


It’s all in my gut now mate along with the spaghetti that went with it.  The meatballs were beef mince, egg, breadcrumbs and Worcestershire sauce. The sauce was tinned tomatoes, sautéed onions, garlic, a bottle of pasta sauce, some Italian herbs and some more Worcestershire.  I toyed with biffing in some mushrooms but had a beer and forgot.  Was bloody beauty.

----------


## veitnamcam

Normally I go with  quite a heavy smoke and lots of brown sugar or sweet chilly sauce when I smoke fish.
After trying some old blokes smoked Kahawai while camping a while back I decided to try something different.
Brined overnight in obviously salt and some homemade "black sauce".
Rinsed and dried today then coated generously half of them(two Kahawai four Trevally fillets) with freshly crushed garlic and sweet chilly sauce on the others with ground black pepper on both.



Way less chips than my usual for just a light smoke 
Shit it was good! Trevally for the win tho.

----------


## veitnamcam

Been smashing the Bambi burgers and veni meatballs of late so nice to have some fish for a change.

Blue cod seasoned and floured fried in olive oil and butter.

----------


## Ronin007

Slow roasted back legs from a baby goat, one of the 114 we shot yesterday.  A bit of almond oil, rosemary and sage, wrapped in foil and cooked on top of the log burner in the lounge for the whole afternoon  :Thumbsup:

----------


## kukuwai

What's up with you buggers, no green shit?? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Slow roasted back legs from a baby goat, one of the 114 we shot yesterday.  A bit of almond oil, rosemary and sage, wrapped in foil and cooked on top of the log burner in the lounge for the whole afternoon 
> 
> Attachment 197936


I used to lable young nannys back wheels lamb in the freezer so the wife would cook them....she never noticed the difference but wouldn't cook or eat it if she knew it was goat.
She has been educated now  :Thumbsup:

----------


## andyanimal31

> I used to lable young nannys back wheels lamb in the freezer so the wife would cook them....she never noticed the difference but wouldn't cook or eat it if she knew it was goat.
> She has been educated now


Shit, I look at those things as money trees now!
We have sold over 150 now at an average of $60.
Even pulled 3 nanny's out of a netting fence and put them In our holding paddock.
Still go and shoot the ones that can't be mustered

Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Shit, I look at those things as money trees now!
> We have sold over 150 now at an average of $60.
> Even pulled 3 nanny's out of a netting fence and put them In our holding paddock.
> Still go and shoot the ones that can't be mustered
> 
> Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk


Yea certainly hard to find a cocky that want them shot nowdays.
I had to resort to foresty goats.

----------


## Beaker

> What's up with you buggers, no green shit?? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


And?? Point????

----------


## Dundee

Just a roast porky today.Not complaining it was effen good and no greens on my plate. :Grin:

----------


## Ronin007

> What's up with you buggers, no green shit?? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Well I was gonna, but the goat got to them first  :Grin: 

I prefer my greens pre-processed

----------


## kukuwai

Dad turned up this arvo with an Elaine Bay kingfish 

Sizzling dome loins, they look good 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Slow cooked venison shanks... lift out the bones first and eat the gelatinous connective tissue off the end before anyone can see.

Pick out some meat and plate up not forgetting your "greens" for @kukuwai.

I went with Paua patties, broccoli,colli and mashed spud to accompany.

----------


## Fat belly Dog

Nice VC a bit of "Surf n Bush" paua and vennie a match made in NZ.

----------


## kukuwai

Saving a bit for next time 



It was bloody wet at work today so I gave myself a pat on the back for putting this on this morning.  

A nice smell in the house and bloody delicious !!

Chamois shanks (my favourite bit)  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

Farm killed hogget. Cooked in verjuice with tomato paste, garlic & olive oil coating. 5 hours. Toms in for last hour. Rosemary. Thyme. Bay leaf. Garlic cloves.

----------


## JessicaChen

I would wager a guess that plenty kings of the past never indulged in food that good.

----------


## kukuwai

> I would wager a guess that plenty kings of the past never indulged in food that good.


Often I think (as a H&S collective) we forget how good the food we eat is !!  

My workmate commented today that the menu of the restaurant he went too in the weekend was pretty much what he had in his freezer 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## 6x47

Yeh, that's a good start but the added skill at the stove makes a big difference  :Psmiley:

----------


## GWH

I made a cracker veni casserole two days ago with lots of good stuff thrown in.

Tonight I made a pie out of the left over. Added some cheese and damn it was tasty I must say.

Sent from my CPH2197 using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> I made a cracker veni casserole two days ago with lots of good stuff thrown in.
> 
> Tonight I made a pie out of the left over. Added some cheese and damn it was tasty I must say.
> 
> Sent from my CPH2197 using Tapatalk


Pie!!!!

Perfect food.

And that one looks delicious

----------


## RUMPY

Veni steak and onion sammie inspired by @Micky Duck when he heard I'm locked down with the dreaded covid.

----------


## Micky Duck

LOL I have just finished 2nd plate of excellent fallow venison steak for the day......didnt even bother with the bread...... delishimo.

----------


## veitnamcam

Fresh gurnard fillets, whitebait patties,mash spud and holendaise sauce.

----------


## Micky Duck

wild pork roast,pasta and sauce for tea here..lashings of apple sauce on the side...scoffemupdelishimo.... well worth carrying the podgy grunter up the hill and down ridge to wagon ,even if the up bit nearly killed me.

----------


## RUMPY

> wild pork roast,pasta and sauce for tea here..lashings of apple sauce on the side...scoffemupdelishimo.... well worth carrying the podgy grunter up the hill and down ridge to wagon ,even if the up bit nearly killed me.


Get your shit together @Micky Duck. You can't post on this thread without pictures alright.

----------


## Micky Duck

well its all been turned into shit now.... will see if can work out how to do so off phone as camera-computer is a pain in the bum.

----------


## Beaker

> Fresh gurnard fillets, whitebait patties,mash spud and holendaise sauce.
> Attachment 198572


You prick!!! A invite would have been polite....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

Mate dropped some veni off, labelled leg steak.
So cooked some Spuds and sweet potato, with butter, pepper and milk (didn't have cream, so a shed load of butter), some flash mushrooms, egg, and veni in duck fat & salt... And the token green thing......



And yes it's rare (but not as raw as it looks) 
Tender as.

----------


## Fat belly Dog

Managed to score a mutton roast from the local butchers last week, nice to have an old girl to chew on, slow roasted for a few hours and still a bit chewy, plenty of cold mutton for lunches over the last few days and still had leftovers in the fridge, 2.5 kilo leg roast goes a long way between two of us.

So what to do with left overs?, Inspired by GWH's venison Pie from a few days back the "Deep Pan Mutton Pie" was on the menu, cooked off onions, spuds, carrots and toped it with slow cooker mix, splash or two of red wine and let it reduce down, in with the mutton, peas and mushrooms and cook for a bit longer.  Pre heated a cast iron pan in the oven, bit of butter and puff pastry, cheese toper and back in it went until golden crispy on top.  Not bad value $35 of meat gave us 3 meals plus lunches for 2 days and still have pie left.

Deep Pan Mutton Pie



served with a dash of green and "dead horse, tomato sauce" just because..

----------


## Micky Duck

KFP and chips...washed down with a cold Tui

----------


## Micky Duck

P for phesant   @RUMPY.... got there with help from the little lady LOL. begiggered if can suss it out from phone,will have to get you to shot me how.

----------


## tamamutu

Pretty good, but Fat Bellies pie, above.

----------


## Micky Duck

I just scoffed the 2nd half of bird.....oh man I do like pheasant cooked this way. just as well there are 4 more of them in freezer.

----------


## Dundee

Battered trout and snapper,with a spash of watties :Grin:

----------


## tamamutu

Baked trout, with Shallots, tomatoes, chilli, coriander and a knob of butter.





Was very tasty.

----------


## Beaker

> Baked trout, with Shallots, tomatoes, chilli, coriander and a knob of butter.
> 
> Attachment 198966
> 
> Attachment 198967
> 
> Was very tasty.


Loose the coriander, and that sounds/looks mint!

----------


## tamamutu

My garden is chocka with coriander, love the stuff.

----------


## Dundee

Trout trade for some venny sausages.

Think i won on the deal!

Thats not mine..lol

Just add watties and the world problems are solved!

----------


## Preacher

I normally bone out and smoke trout to make a "mousse/paté" as can freeze it in little tubs to have with charcuterie cheese board type deals.

Personally not a huge fan of baked trout but have done a fair few exactly like that @tamamutu cause I like making it for other peoples enjoyment.

----------


## Dundee

Rabbit x 2 ...14p Stirling

In the crock pot all day.

Still moist when carved but warmed in micowave before serving.

----------


## Pixie Z

> I normally bone out and smoke trout to make a "mousse/paté" as can freeze it in little tubs to have with charcuterie cheese board type deals.


 @Preacher what's your method for this? I have a big chunk of kingfish I'm planning to smoke soon and was thinking that a paté might be a good way to use some of it. Same idea- be able to container and freeze for cheese boards.

----------


## Preacher

@Pixie Z I just fillet but leave skin on and hot smoke over manuka after doing the old brown sugar and small amount of salt brine for a little while.

Let it cool and off with skin then just blitz it in the ninja. Add a dash of lemon juice and coriander, fresh ground black pepper sometimes a little chilli.

Add cream cheese/ Philadelphia until it is the consistency you want. Spoon into little tubs and it's done.

If you want to eat it right away or next day etc just in fridge.  Freeze the rest.  No idea how long it keeps as it never lasts that long.

Defost in fridge and just give it a little stir before serving to recombine the fluids that have frozen out.

----------


## Preacher

Sometimes a bit of smoked paprika or fresh garlic gets blended in

----------


## MSL

Venison curry.
Wee bit of onion.

Browned up.

The marinated venison chunks had been in the oven, roasting for 30 mins.

All spices etc added.

Then add the meat, and cook covered for a couple hours till the sauce thickens.  No further pictures as I lost focus and started eating it.  But it did not disappoint.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Dayamn that looks goood.

----------


## Marty Henry

> Venison curry.
> Wee bit of onion.
> 
> Browned up.
> 
> The marinated venison chunks had been in the oven, roasting for 30 mins.
> 
> All spices etc added.
> 
> ...


Looks very nice, I'm picking turmeric,  ginger, garlic, green pepper, or curry leaf, coconut milk, tomato, chilli, coriander, plus some other stuff. A recipie would be nicertain please

----------


## Pixie Z

@Preacher awesome thanks mate. That sounds easy as. Will whip some up this weekend.

----------


## 7.62

Hasn’t been a lot of BBQing happening over the last couple of months but cranked up the smoker and did a pork shoulder. Added a cup of apple cider vinegar for the final half of the cook, pretty good but will try apple juice next time

----------


## Fat belly Dog

Fishing, Fires and Food.

Good way to spend an afternoon on the river, no trout caught but it was nice to have back up bacon to cook up for a late lunch.  Cooked on a grill over open fire, grilled tomato, capsicum, bacon and buns all cooked over the coals.

Apprentice keeping an eye on the bacon



ready to go

----------


## Dreamer

Venison shank stew on the go with the neck and ribs of an arapawa lamb thrown in for good measure on the go. Bones very easily removed!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Fishing, Fires and Food.
> 
> Good way to spend an afternoon on the river, no trout caught but it was nice to have back up bacon to cook up for a late lunch.  Cooked on a grill over open fire, grilled tomato, capsicum, bacon and buns all cooked over the coals.
> 
> Apprentice keeping an eye on the bacon
> 
> Attachment 200107
> 
> ready to go
> ...


Lucky it wasn't a labrador apprentice.Awesome!

----------


## Dundee

Mutton ram lamb leg.

----------


## Billbob

> Venison curry.
> Wee bit of onion.
> 
> Browned up.
> 
> The marinated venison chunks had been in the oven, roasting for 30 mins.
> 
> All spices etc added.
> 
> ...


That looks amazing - one thing I learnt for the curry and rice lovers out there is STOP BUYING rice from the supermarket. Even the Kings Choice rice is Sh*t

Go and do yourself a favor and buy your rice from a Indian food mart and their rice is 100% better and cooks to restaurant quality every time. I've had friends and family ask me how I cook my rice ever since. its roughly $15-25 for a 5Kg bag depending on quality.

----------


## Marty Henry

After being away at a shooting comp last weekend for 3 days, I thought it my turn to cook dinner. Fallow back strap,  bacon fat roast potatoes and silverbeet "cannelloni"    no1 plate served up one to go, it went well with a glass of cassells milk stout.

----------


## Tahr

Fallow inside steaks tonight, with a nice fresh salad out of the garden.

----------


## Beaker

> After being away at a shooting comp last weekend for 3 days, I thought it my turn to cook dinner. Fallow back strap,  bacon fat roast potatoes and silverbeet "cannelloni"    no1 plate served up one to go, it went well with a glass of cassells milk stout.


What is this silverbeet "cannelloni"?
It all looks good, but I'm interested in this....

----------


## Rushy

Mama mia Beaker my sona. Ima gonna tella you thata Cannelloni isa ana Italian pasta disha.

----------


## Marty Henry

> What is this silverbeet "cannelloni"?
> It all looks good, but I'm interested in this....


Warning it contains vegetable. That said here's how to do it 
Take 2 large leaves of silverbeet cut the green part off both sides of the stem and put aside. Slice the stem thinly along with half an onion and some garlic and diced bacon and fry in a little oil till soft season with salt and pepper.
Dip the Leaf halves in boiling water for a few seconds to soften them lay each leaf on a board and put a spoonful of the mix in the middle then roll the thing up and place it in a dish, repeat till all the mix is gone. This makes 4 "cannelloni" 
Pour a little passata or tomato pulp over each then top with cheese and grill till golden and bubbling.

----------


## Trout

Fallow roast just out of the oven.Followed by a few Jacks watchn rugby.

----------


## hotbarrels

Beef brisket, 11 hours in the pellet smoker.

----------


## Dundee

Dundee was the cook tonight and no animals were harmed........ went under the grill.

Cheese vegemite and salt n vinegar chips.

If you can't follow my recipe just add watties!

----------


## Rushy

Dundee you seriously need to consider putting into your will that you donate your body to medical science.  Someone needs to understand what effect deliberate long term nutritional neglect does to us and you present as a particularly optimal specimen.  A balanced diet does not mean an equal weight of Watties Tomato Sauce to the rest of the meal.

----------


## csmiffy

Not for tonight. Venison front shank and front leg steak chunks ( from the spiker I jagged up Kaikoura way 3 weeks ago), 1/2 ox kidney, half a can of double brown left over from somebody, onion, squirt of jalapeno tomato sauce, lea and perrins, half a sachet of beef gravy, one oxon cube and the little bit of seasoned flour left over from browning the steak and kidneys.
Yum

----------


## 7.62

Sika burger on a ciabatta bun, not a bad Sunday lunch

----------


## Fat belly Dog

Sunday dinner duties

Porkchop with cinnamon apples cooked in Loads of butter gin and brown sugar..  Now the goal is to get these to wild pork

Sweet Potato Cake made wit left overs , served with oven roasted Brussel sprouts with Butter and garlic and some parmesan cheese topped Cauliflower .

----------


## hotbarrels

Beef and lamb roast tonight.  Just need bacon and the three food groups are covered  :Grin:

----------


## Allizdog

Looks awesome @hotbarrels. What pellets are you using?

----------


## hotbarrels

> Looks awesome @hotbarrels. What pellets are you using?



 @Allizdog I bought 10 bags from Bunnings during the second lockdown (all they had in stock) and have been using it ever since.  I haven't tried anything else yet as I still have a couple bags left.  With the thermal blanket on the GMG it is very economical on the pellets.
People say that they have trouble getting enough smoke out of their pellet grills, but I have never hand an issue with these - smokey as.

----------


## Allizdog

Using up the last of Traeger hickory at the moment although haven't done a cook recently. 
Might try a different brand next.

----------


## hotbarrels

> Using up the last of Traeger hickory at the moment although haven't done a cook recently. 
> Might try a different brand next.


How have you found the Traeger Hickory, and what smoker are you using?
I was thinking of trialing the Traeger pellets next as they seem to be the best value for money at the moment and I haven't tried any fruit woods in the GMG yet.  Was thinking of getting a bag of apple, cherry and hickory to try.

----------


## veitnamcam

Some fresh crayfish and salad with fresh tiger bread from the supey....also prawns for those who haven't sworn never to eat any seafood from China again.

----------


## Allizdog

@hotbarrels. I have the 3 series pitboss vertical smoker.
The Traeger hickory pellets are very good and Traeger have a good selection of different woods.  Just want to try other brands that are out there. Will post a photo or two next time I do a cook which might be this wknd as its supposed to be pissing down lol.

----------


## Black Rabbit

> Attachment 200919
>  @Allizdog I bought 10 bags from Bunnings during the second lockdown (all they had in stock) and have been using it ever since.  I haven't tried anything else yet as I still have a couple bags left.  With the thermal blanket on the GMG it is very economical on the pellets.
> People say that they have trouble getting enough smoke out of their pellet grills, but I have never hand an issue with these - smokey as.


How much for a bag, and the weight?

----------


## hotbarrels

> How much for a bag, and the weight?


9kg, and from memory, they were $24 per bag.  Bunnings don't seem to be stocking it any more, and the price of pellets has definitely gone up over all.  11 hour cook took 1/3 bag at 225F

Cheapest I can find at the moment is https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...2?bof=5qNrzNyd

----------


## Black Rabbit

> 9kg, and from memory, they were $24 per bag.  Bunnings don't seem to be stocking it any more, and the price of pellets has definitely gone up over all.  11 hour cook took 1/3 bag at 225F
> 
> Cheapest I can find at the moment is https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...2?bof=5qNrzNyd


Thank you. $24 dollars for 9kg, well....I saw a pushed video the other day for a machine that could make any fiber into pellet. I think I should get one...

----------


## dannyb

Doesn't look as pretty as some of the delights posted on here but tonight's offering was wild pork roast with baked potatoes, pumpkin and corn swimming in pan gravy  :Psmiley: 
House smelled amazing and empty plates all round.

----------


## Micky Duck

Id be in for 2nds of that!!!!!

----------


## dannyb

> Id be in for 2nds of that!!!!!


What are these "2nds" you speak of  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Micky Duck

when the "little people" leave home and you still havent learnt to cut roasts down to miniscule size portions....you will see many heaps of left over meat after meal has been served...at this point the bread n butter comes out and 2nds   is ALWAYS good....

----------


## hotbarrels

> when the "little people" leave home and you still havent learnt to cut roasts down to miniscule size portions....you will see many heaps of left over meat after meal has been served...at this point the bread n butter comes out and 2nds   is ALWAYS good....


+1

Had two teenagers leave home at about the same time.  Man has the quality of my lunches gone through the roof.  My wife said we need to cut back on size of cooks - not on your nelly!

----------


## Trout

Looks very nice n tasty DB. :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Whole yearling Fallow hindquarter and vege in the campoven.

----------


## Dundee

Home made vennison savaloys.

----------


## dannyb

> Home made vennison savaloys.
> Attachment 201198


You sir are an artist  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## kukuwai

Chamois sirloin, covered with salt in the fridge for the night...


Rinced, dried, basted with olive oil and some spicy stuff.
Into the pellet smoker for a couple of hours. 


Out now....bloody delicious 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dreamer

Arapawa lamb shoulder roast with some veggies 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

https://dish.co.nz/recipes/smoky-chi...raised-venison

It was pretty damned good. Cooking temp in recipe seems to be a mistake. I cooked it for 2.25 hours at 160c

----------


## Black Rabbit

Cast iron bbq mutton meat.

----------


## kukuwai

Pizzas for tea tonight...



but made a start on tomorrows too 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Home made venny and cheese pie.

Hang on something is missing and its not the greens.....the deer ate that :Grin:

----------


## Black Rabbit

Taste good, but there are much more rooms to become better.

----------


## Black Rabbit



----------


## MB

Times are hard. Freezer is almost empty! Scraping the barrel. Year old goat shanks for dinner tomorrow night. After that, we just have one pack of goat backstraps and a couple of kahawai fillets to get through, then there will be no wild protein left. Fate has conspired against me of late. Need to get out there and kill something, actually a lot of things!

----------


## Black Rabbit

I aged kahawai once, less than a week, and smoked. If you like to try something new...

----------


## 7.62

Creamy pasta with the addition of last night’s chopped up bbq venison patties 

Wouldn’t be right without some Parmesan

----------


## ROKTOY

Nice and simple.
A good balanced dinner, one on the left, one on the right.
Butter for the dairy component.
Herbs to fill the greens requirement.
Gone In 30 Seconds springs to mind.


Sent from my SM-G990E using Tapatalk

----------


## hotbarrels

The family is coming around for pizza tonight.  I fired the oven up on Wednesday after work and have had it ticking over ever since to let it dry out after all the winter weather.
Mixed the first batch of pizza dough and realised that I had used the wrong flour, so had to turn the first batch into a couple of chubby loaves.  Plenty of oven spring!

----------


## hotbarrels

Roof of the oven is 730 Celsius.  Might need to lit it cool down a bit.

----------


## Shearer

More lunch really but hey.
Venison sausage roles.

----------


## Shearer

And to continue the theme, wild pork pastie for dinner.

----------


## Dundee

Bacon

Cheese

Eggs

Under the grill for a bit then add chips.

And some watties.

----------


## MB

Gravad lax for lunch. I'm not a huge fan of eating trout, but this is passable!

----------


## Maca49

What old people have for lunch on a cold wet day!

----------


## Maca49

> Bacon
> Attachment 203275
> Cheese
> Attachment 203276
> Eggs
> Attachment 203277
> Under the grill for a bit then add chips.
> Attachment 203278
> And some watties.
> Attachment 203279


Geeze that’s nearly healthy

----------


## Marty Henry

> What old people have for lunch on a cold wet day!Attachment 203442


Don't have to be old to like that stuff

----------


## Maca49

> Don't have to be old to like that stuff��


Digesting its the problem

----------


## Dundee

> Gravad lax for lunch. I'm not a huge fan of eating trout, but this is passable!


geeze i remember having cruskets as a kid with cheese and vegemite.

----------


## Beaker

Braised pork hock/feet....



Very nice and simple as.

----------


## Louie

Saturdays sow, pork chops with a creamy whisky apple sauce

----------


## Dundee

Batching tonight so I cooked up a mean feed! :Grin: 


Under the grill it goes!
Add Watties. :Grin:

----------


## Elrond

Can’t wait to tuck in to these beef short ribs

----------


## Elrond

Fuck that was epic. doggo aint happy.

----------


## ROKTOY

"Forced" the young fella to cook tea tonight while Mum was out. No input from Dad other than asking for some meat. 
He raided the outside fridge for supplies.
I'll happily eat the lumpy spud if the backstrap turns up on my plate looking like that.
"You're hired"


Sent from my SM-G990E using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Ruahine Red slow cooked shoulder roast.

----------


## NRT

I expect a watties splatter shot ?

Sent from my Nokia X20 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> I expect a watties splatter shot ?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia X20 using Tapatalk

----------


## NRT

Thank you 

Sent from my Nokia X20 using Tapatalk

----------


## Black Rabbit

> Whole yearling Fallow hindquarter and vege in the campoven.
> Attachment 201165
> Attachment 201166


How it took to become tender like this? 4 hours maybe, what is that "plastic" bag for??

----------


## Black Rabbit

> Chamois sirloin, covered with salt in the fridge for the night...
> 
> 
> Rinced, dried, basted with olive oil and some spicy stuff.
> Into the pellet smoker for a couple of hours. 
> 
> 
> Out now....bloody delicious 
> 
> ...


Did you cure it, wet aged somehow? Did salty and spicy get into the core? Thank you

----------


## Black Rabbit

> Braised pork hock/feet....
> 
> Attachment 203481
> 
> Very nice and simple as.


 :ORLY:  :Wink:  I like pork hock, it `s good dish with strong alcohol. May I ask that did you burnt skin before cooking?

----------


## Black Rabbit

Need minerals and fat, sheep kidney, hope it was goat `s

----------


## Beaker

Rib eye, and Spuds....
And yes, the steak is about 2in thick. And medium, medium rare.

----------


## Rushy

Did you par boil the spuds before putting them on the grill? Oh and do you do deliveries?

----------


## Beaker

> Did you par boil the spuds before putting them on the grill? Oh and do you do deliveries?


Yes (6mins in microwave), and no, but you can come around for a feed.

----------


## Barry the hunter

sure is a nice looking dish Dundee - dunno bout the tucker fucker though ( tomato sauce) I would have gone with a nice mushroom sauce - mate dropped of a nice little leg wild pork yesterday - maiden sow  bout 60 lb  bloody awesome

----------


## MSL

On the hoof last Sunday 

On the plate today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Black Rabbit

did you cut it on chainsaw?  :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

Looks like you killed it twice!

----------


## MSL

> Looks like you killed it twice!


Pink on the inside mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## XR500

Don't the deer wise up to you when you crank up the 066 before jumping out from behind the tree and slaying them??

....that one obviously didn't :Grin:

----------


## MSL

> Don't the deer wise up to you when you crank up the 066 before jumping out from behind the tree and slaying them??
> 
> ....that one obviously didn't


Thats an 084, way stealthier.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

Tonights fodder roast wild pork shoulder  :36 1 8:

----------


## MSL

Fallow shoulder tonight, tendons and sinews rendered down nicely, meat falling apart.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

I get fed pretty bloody well at work but it's good to get home to some fresh bluecod and gurnard.



And some yearling red steaks.

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

You have a good cook there mate .

----------


## kukuwai

Not dinner but....I have had my first crack at making jerky 

Veni cut into 5mm thick strips.
Marinated in the fridge for 30odd hrs with cracked pepper, garlic and salt.

Into the pellet smoker.....



2 hrs later its out......



It is super tasty 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer



----------


## Black Rabbit

Here we go again. lamb skewers I only can take few, for some people that is never ending stuff..._"do `t ask how many I can `t eat, tell me how many you have, and keep cold beers coming"_

----------


## Beaker

Wild pig and veni back straps. Spuds and some green shit(with sesame sauce) , and some fungus with garlic and butter, plus some very nice aged liquid fruit for afters......



Rushy needs commending for making a honey balsamic vinager reduction with finely chopped fresh mint (once off heat) - bloody amazing with the veni. (he MIGHT have stolen/copied/been given the recipe....). I would say 150ml vinegar and 100ml honey, reduced to half. Off heat and 2 T chopped mint. Bloody nice. In fact very nice. Would go good with lamb to.

Oh and now I'm questioning if you need to age meat. The veni back straps are 3 days since being shot, and you could cut them with a fork. Bloody amazing. Very nice.


Not a bad feed for a couple of batching blokes..... 👍

----------


## Rushy

It was good to catch up and spared me from having fried eggs on toast and only the dogs to talk to for the evening.

----------


## veitnamcam

Venison cottage pie.
Added bacon, onion, garlic, chilly, salt and pepper and a gravy packet to the mince.
Added cheese and salt and pepper to the spud.




There was 1.3 kilos of me mince there...plus add ins and a big bloody pot of spuds....I thought I had made way too much, brekkie tomorrow...no such luck!

There was another plate full gone before photo and two lots of seconds..... teenagers.

----------


## Black Rabbit

This is good camp food, I think, easy to make, easy to digest and easy to make, only need tinfoil wrap up those fish or meat you caught with whatever you brought, potatoes...suet, butter....

----------


## Micky Duck

> That’s an 084, way stealthier.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


stop it I may or may not be getting an uprising just contemplating that....... beautiful saws.

----------


## Micky Duck

monkey bait,cackle berries and fresh hare back straps....

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 207589  monkey bait,cackle berries and fresh hare back straps....


Now I would have eaten that from the pan.  Look at all that good char plus no sin to wash. Win, win.

----------


## Dundee

> Attachment 207589  monkey bait,cackle berries and fresh hare back straps....


Now yah cooking!

----------


## veitnamcam

Bit of camping tucker.
Roast mutton and vege.


Shit it was good.
Craysfish every day bar the day we arrived 

Bacon, avo and eggs brekkie to start most days.



Shame to come home really.

----------


## Allizdog

Awesome @veitnamcam

----------


## Tahr

> Bit of camping tucker.
> Roast mutton and vege.
> Attachment 208051
> Attachment 208052
> Shit it was good.
> Craysfish every day bar the day we arrived 
> Attachment 208053
> Bacon, avo and eggs brekkie to start most days.
> Attachment 208054
> ...


Wow. When was this?

----------


## Black Rabbit

This is so good. I like this sort of cooking, with cast iron pot.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Wow. When was this?


Arrived Peketa campground last Fri left Wednesday.
No hunting this trip just fishing and socializing.

----------


## Rushy

Good on ya VC.  I love cooking and baking over coals (spit and camp oven).  Top tucker.

----------


## mikee

> Bit of camping tucker.
> Roast mutton and vege.
> Attachment 208051
> Attachment 208052
> Shit it was good.
> Craysfish every day bar the day we arrived 
> Attachment 208053
> Bacon, avo and eggs brekkie to start most days.
> Attachment 208054
> ...


Wow you build a good feed but more importantly did I see a dog wearing a jacket in one of the pics??  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Wow you build a good feed but more importantly did I see a dog wearing a jacket in one of the pics??


Probably  :Zomg:  Wife has ruined a good dog  :Grin:

----------


## Elrond

7 hour smoked baby back ribs.

So tasty.

----------


## Joe_90

My theory on the invention of flat bread:
Dinner was on the not-quite-enough side. "Oh fuck" thinks the valiant cook. "Flour and oil is cheap and within reach, now to cook it quickly..."

Works quite well and the kids liked it.

----------


## Tahr

> 7 hour smoked baby back ribs.
> Attachment 208235
> So tasty.


Recipe and process?

----------


## Black Rabbit

> 7 hour smoked baby back ribs.
> Attachment 208235
> So tasty.


I am sure it is.  :Psmiley:  7 hours, those meat from my understand, should fall off from bones, is that because low temperature? Anyway, this is so good!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Black Rabbit

> My theory on the invention of flat bread:
> Dinner was on the not-quite-enough side. "Oh fuck" thinks the valiant cook. "Flour and oil is cheap and within reach, now to cook it quickly..."
> 
> Works quite well and the kids liked it. 
> 
> Attachment 208236


Well done. If like this, I am looking forward to see next one with more layers. I usually make flat break for outdoor, even with hot temperature, it can store for days because of oil and salt.

----------


## hotbarrels

Chicken kebabs - with bacon!

----------


## Barry the hunter

> Chicken kebabs - with bacon!
> 
> Attachment 208376
> 
> Attachment 208377


man that looks damn tasty

----------


## Black Rabbit

Ha Ha lovely!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker

1 dish wonder tonight..... Oh and corn and broccoli for one...




Bloody easy, and bloody tasty.

----------


## Trout

The last of my wild pork i shot last April.Put cut down leg in slow cooker with spices and onions.Cooked for 10 hrs and the meat just fell off the bone.Pork tasted buitifull with a few veggies,my wife wants me to hunt for more.

----------


## kotuku

> The last of my wild pork i shot last April.Put cut down leg in slow cooker with spices and onions.Cooked for 10 hrs and the meat just fell off the bone.Pork tasted buitifull with a few veggies,my wife wants me to hunt for more.
> Attachment 208421
> Attachment 208422


Hell yeah -that bloody good healthy cuisine.

----------


## Black Rabbit

Let `s try this Aussie mutton cost. What I do `t understand is that NZ meat associations whatever their names are, said red meats export to China are increasing year by year, even during C19. I am now in capital city of China, can `t find any imports from NZ from every online or offline retails. Aussies should have trade wars with China now, right. So where those NZ meats go?

----------


## veitnamcam

Basic and good.
Bush fed red back steak.
Heavily seasoned with " smotherings of Africa" seasoning+ some salt, seared and rested wrapped in foil served with free range eggs cooked in butter and potato gems.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Attachment 208851Attachment 208852
> 
> Let `s try this Aussie mutton cost. What I do `t understand is that NZ meat associations whatever their names are, said red meats export to China are increasing year by year, even during C19. I am now in capital city of China, can `t find any imports from NZ from every online or offline retails. Aussies should have trade wars with China now, right. So where those NZ meats go?


NZ meat processor 'Alliance' sells all it's exports to China through a single Chinese seller. 'Silver fern Farms' another large processor and exporter is 49% ? ( I think ) owned by a Chinese joint venture partner

----------


## Black Rabbit

> NZ meat processor 'Alliance' sells all it's exports to China through a single Chinese seller. 'Silver fern Farms' another large processor and exporter is 49% ? ( I think ) owned by a Chinese joint venture partner


Yeah, I knew. But those direct import, quality meats wouldn`t appear in local retails, at least on reasonable price. 7 or 8 years ago, I could find NZ direct export sheep neck, original pack of 8kg-10kg in local market.

----------


## veitnamcam

Bit slack on the go withs but was late home.
One venison heart seasoned and floured.
3 brown onion rough chopped
3 big cloves garlic same
8 or so rashers of streaky bacon rough chopped.
Onion and garlic into pan with olive oil and butter....add bacon once translucent. 
Remove everything and crank up the heat to brown heart bits then chuck it all back in once browned and serve with something else.....Al I had on hand that was quick and easy was "chicken" nuggets.


Was very good (except for the nuggets)
Daughter commented it was better than steak!
Not sure I agree but it was very nice.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Shearer

Nothing wrong with the offal. Had fresh venison kidney the other day. Delicious.

----------


## ROKTOY

Can't beat a good feed of heart or liver. Cooked properly it is fantastic.
We had fresh vennie liver for Sunday lunch, Even the better half had a taste and said it was growing on her.

----------


## veitnamcam

Change of diet from venison, kahwai, gurnard,flounder, snapper,crayfish.


Oh whoops that's the same ol shit again.

Wife will be glad to see me cook again in about a month.

----------


## Dundee

Master Chef Dundee was the cook here tonight.lol :Thumbsup:  :Grin: 

Here we have a serving of rich NZ butter with a topping of vegemite and a sprinkle of salt and vinegar chips.On top of the freshest toast bread cooked too perfection.
Add a couple saussies and watties and dinners served! :Pacman:  :Grin:

----------


## dannyb

Bbq with friends plenty of beer flowing  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
Double venni cheese and bacon burgers and smoked groper cutlets to soak it all up  :Grin:  sooo good

----------


## erniec

> Master Chef Dundee was the cook here tonight.lol
> Attachment 210091
> Here we have a serving of rich NZ butter with a topping of vegemite and a sprinkle of salt and vinegar chips.On top of the freshest toast bread cooked too perfection.
> Add a couple saussies and watties and dinners served!
> Attachment 210092


Also nothing like a chip sandwich with fresh bread.
Simple but good 

Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk

----------


## Dreamer

Roast red shoulder tonight. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Trout

Looks tasty to me mate,all that practice as the range paying off.

----------


## Dreamer

> Looks tasty to me mate,all that practice as the range paying off.


Was very tasty. Need to get back for more practice once lambings finished. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer



----------


## Marty Henry

> Roast red shoulder tonight. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Roast spuds would have been nicer in my opinion, along with some gravy, but I can't fault your choice if beers😃

----------


## Dundee

Rainbow trout crumbed,from the Manawatu River with a splash of watties.

----------


## tiroahunta

Meat part of dinner...

Sent from my SM-A135F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Meat part of dinner...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A135F using Tapatalk


yah don't need greens with meat...the meat has already consumed the greens. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Dinner for the cats sorted  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

I didnt know until I butchered them up, that one had only three legs  :Grin:

----------


## Marty Henry

Everybody picks on a cripple

----------


## MB

> Roast red shoulder tonight.


I'm sure it tasted great, but last time I served up something like that, the Mrs said that's an arm, I'm not eating it!  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

I have a habbit of taking the rifle when I go fishing. Smacked over some turkeys and a rabbit.
Slow cooked in the crock pot...was primo!

----------


## Beaker

Breakfast, crayfish omelette... (didn't get a cooked pic, as was busy eatting....)

----------


## Got-ya

Put enough garlic butter on them and I guess its edible  :Psmiley: 

I mean I like catching them but yeah nah.

----------


## Got-ya

Now this stuff makes a good one. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker

> Now this stuff makes a good one.
> 
> Attachment 212783


I reckon you only need 3 eggs for that lot!
Nice.

Oh, and no garlic.....

----------


## Beaker

Lunch - crayfish, home made peking duck with wraps, mongolian potato salad, and bacon wrapped stuffing, .....



Then a chocolate panatoni with cream and berries....



Now time for a cleansing vodka..... And a nap....


Merry Xmas all, and hope you're all well feed and watered!!

----------


## dannyb

French toast, bacon, banana and maple syrup washed down with some Moet for breakfast 



Apricot stuffed turkey rolled roast, crispy skin duck breast, and roast veges for lunch....... there is glazed ham as well but no room on my plate



There is still home made cheese cake and pumpkin pie chilling in the fridge as were all in food comas for now

----------


## Rushy

On my seventieth Christmas Day I had hot French Butter Croissants for breakfast with apricot and bourbon glazed ham carved from the bone, cheese and tomatos as a filling with salt and pepper to taste.  It was so good I doubled down and had the same thing for lunch.  Resting up now for the once a year dinner that puts Rushy into the recovery position. No photos will be taken of the fool on the floor with one knee tucked up tight into his chest to allow for effortless farting when the Christmas pudding starts to ferment with the Waikato beers in a bowel chock full of Turkey, stuffing, roast spuds, kumara, pumpkin, green verges, gravy and cranberry etc.  Oh the sweet agony of a two litre gut with a ten litre meal squeezed in to every available cavity between mouth and rectum.

----------


## hotbarrels

Nice beef Picanha tonight smoked to 145 F and left-over salads from Christmas day.

----------


## Dundee

Bacon and Egg pie

Fucking yum

Gotta have the watties

----------


## Billbob

Well I finally got out some of my first pig I shot last May, only a little one. Backstraps and tenderloins.

With you were here.....  :Grin:

----------


## charliehorse

Not dinner tonight but they will be soon, boned lamb saddles soon to be steaks and maybe roasts......bit of admin but worth it

----------


## veitnamcam

3 days off yeah right!
Other half finally got covid so I'm kitchen bitch again.

Slow cooked lamb back wheel, veg, proper gravey.

Of course I got the shank and knuckle bits  :Wink:

----------


## kukuwai

I bet she is glad to have you home !! 

Timely by the sound of it 





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## NRT

Good weather to crank the akorn beef and pork

Sent from my Nokia X20 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dreamer

Tenderised by the Ute fallow eye fillet for lunch



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Roast chicken but i didn't kill it! Maybe the watties or gravey did!

----------


## veitnamcam

Fallow steaks and stuff...so simple and so good.

I get fed really well at work but don't ever recall eating venison or crayfish.

----------


## Dundee

> Fallow steaks and stuff...so simple and so good.
> Attachment 214663
> I get fed really well at work but don't ever recall eating venison or crayfish.


I'd eat all that except the rabbit food.

----------


## Beaker

Lamb shanks, browned on the bbq.... Then in slow cooker/pot. (tomatoes, onion, chilli, pepper, mushrooms, and lots of salt.....) 
Didn't get the end pics, but was bloody nice......

Yes a half arsed story, but the end result was great, really.

----------

